# Matching Song Game



## Mark T

How about a little bit of fun?  A variation on something that has been done in the past.  A thread chain where the last word of a song name to the first word of the next (a previous version was to match the first and last letters).

So as an example:
You Oughta Know (Alanis Morissette) -> Know Your Enemy (Green Day)​
Homonyms and Homophones are allowed, so whole = hole, where = wear, etc.
Single letters can be expanded to the full word, U = You (or Ewe)
The use of Google or other search engines is allowed.

If anyone posts a one word song name, then we mirror (just to confuse everyone) and the first word has to match the last word of the next (until someone mirrors again)

Example:
Come Closer (Chickenfoot) -> Closer (the Corrs) -> The Closer (VIXX, Googled!)​
The Starting point:
*I Want It All (Queen)*​


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

*All around the world (Lisa Stansfield)*


----------



## Robin

What happens when there might be an 'A' at the beginning? I'm thinking of 'World without Love' (Peter and Gordon) but I think it might be 'A world without love'


----------



## Mark T

Robin said:


> What happens when there might be an 'A' at the beginning? I'm thinking of 'World without Love' (Peter and Gordon) but I think it might be 'A world without love'


Yes, that version was prefixed by "A", but Google tells me that The Supremes did a version without the "A".  So let's go with that.


----------



## chaoticcar

What if you know the name of a song but not the band or singer ?
 CAROL


----------



## Mark T

chaoticcar said:


> What if you know the name of a song but not the band or singer ?
> CAROL


Feel free to Google it (or similar)

I'm putting the artist name mostly for fun, and such that you can reuse a song if it's done by multiple artists.


----------



## chaoticcar

Ok love love me do---I'll be back when I consult the Oracle


----------



## chaoticcar

Why did I not know the Fab Four  DOH  !
  CAROL


----------



## Lisa66

Do I Wanna Know? Arctic Monkeys....I think this game is going to be very distracting!


----------



## Mark T

Oh dear, I though that was the end of the chain as I only had "Know Your Enemy" and I do think there will be many starting with Enemy.
However, goggle turned up "Know You Now" by Amy Winehouse


----------



## Lisa66

Yikes, that would have been an unforced error, sorry. Although it does get the little grey cells working! "Know(ing) me, knowing you....aha!? Although now when I hear this I think of Alan Partidge, not Abba...


----------



## Robin

Now I'm here. Queen.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Here come the nice.  The Small Faces.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Nice dream - Radiohead


----------



## chaoticcar

Dream on Aerosmith
  CAROL


----------



## Mark T

On the Turning Away - Pink Floyd


----------



## Stitch147

Away from me - Evanescence


----------



## Robin

Me and you and a dog named Boo. (Lobo)


----------



## Mark T

Robin said:


> Me and you and a dog named Boo. (Lobo)


That would be a challenging one to find a match for!

Boo! Forever - The Boo Radleys


----------



## Robin

Forever and ever. ( Demis Roussos)


----------



## Matt Cycle

Ever so lonely.  (Monsoon).


----------



## Sally71

Lonely in your Nightmare - Duran Duran


----------



## mikeyB

Nightmare Blues - John Lee Hooker


----------



## Stitch147

Blues and Rhythm - Status Quo


----------



## Mark T

Rhythm Is Gonna Get You - Gloria Estefan

Now see if you can get that tune out of your head!


----------



## Lisa66

Is that what's known as an ear worm? 

You are the sunshine of my life. Stevie Wonder


----------



## Robin

Life's a long song. (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Sally71

Song 2 - Blur


----------



## mikeyB

2-4-6-8 Motorway - Tom Robinson


----------



## Matt Cycle

Motorway - by Blackpool's own Little Boots.  This one word answer invokes the mirroring described in post 1.  I'll let someone else work that out.


----------



## Mark T

Matt Cycle said:


> Motorway - by Blackpool's own Little Boots.  This one word answer invokes the mirroring described in post 1.  I'll let someone else work that out.


Ok, so now we are going the other way.  Match first to last.

Like a Motorway - St Etiene

Need song needs to have a title that ends in "Like" (or just Like to reverse again)


----------



## Sally71

That was a hard one! Have been searching all through our whole music collection!

Any Colour You Like - Pink Floyd


----------



## Matt Cycle

Ok, had to search for this one:

Do you have any - Le Pamplemousse (some sort of 70's disco thing).


----------



## Robin

Love me do, (we've had the Beatles version, so I'm going for the cover version by Rubber Band.)


----------



## Mark T

This Years Love - David Grey

I thought we might get stuck back then!


----------



## Matt Cycle

On a night like this - Kylie Minogue


----------



## Robin

Get it on (T.Rex)


----------



## Mark T

I could only google "That's What I Get" by Nine Inch Nails
But that seems to be a dead end.

So let's assume it's just been reversed and now we are going the normal way.

So, song starting with That/That's


----------



## Lisa66

Phew...

That's All. Genesis


----------



## Sally71

All I Wanna Do - Sheryl Crow


----------



## chaoticcar

Do wah diddy Manfred Man
   CAROL


----------



## Mark T

Oh dear - I think we got stopped again!  Google found a song called diddy by p. diddy, but not anything else.

@chaoticcar - do you want to pick a song title to get things started again?


----------



## Lisa66

Tricky one set by @chaoticcar , I googled and found Diddycombe Fair by Ken Dodd, if this helps....not in my collection...honest


----------



## Mark T

Lisa66 said:


> Tricky one set by @chaoticcar , I googled and found Diddycombe Fair by Ken Dodd, if this helps....not in my collection...honest


Ok, I can do Fair Weather Faith - Extreme from that


----------



## robert@fm

Faith — George Michael.


----------



## nickinwarwick

Faith (The Cure)


----------



## Naty

Faith In Each Other - INXS


----------



## Stitch147

Other people - The Divine Comedy


----------



## nickinwarwick

Stitch147 said:


> Other people - The Divine Comedy



I hit return on 'Other People (Beach House)' and got an alert that someone else had posted!


----------



## nickinwarwick

People are Strange (Echo and the Bunnymen)


----------



## Mark T

Strange World - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## Stitch147

World in Motion - New Order


----------



## Mark T

Motion Pictures - Neil Young


----------



## nickinwarwick

Pictures of You (The Cure)


----------



## Stitch147

You took the words right out if my mouth - Meatloaf


----------



## Matt Cycle

Mouthwash - Kate Nash


----------



## nickinwarwick

Wash Off (Deerhunter)


----------



## Robin

Off and on (Sophie Ellis Bextor)


----------



## nickinwarwick

On Our Way (Lana Del Rey)


----------



## Mark T

Way out of here - Porcupine Tree


----------



## nickinwarwick

Here comes the heartbreak (Emma Pollock)


----------



## Robin

Heartbreak hotel (Elvis Presley)


----------



## robert@fm

Hotel California -- The Eagles

(I can think of two possible continuations, there may be more.)


----------



## Matt Cycle

California Dreamin' - Mamas and Papas


----------



## nickinwarwick

Dreaming of the Queen (Pet Shop Boys)


----------



## robert@fm

Queen of 1964 --Neil Sedaka


----------



## nickinwarwick

robert@fm said:


> Queen of 1964 --Neil Sedaka



Thanks for that!


----------



## robert@fm

Come on, I'm sure there are plenty of songs beginning "four", "for" (I can name one without thinking) or "fore".


----------



## robert@fm

nickinwarwick said:


> Thanks for that!



I've since thought of another well-known song beginning "Queen" (it's by David Bowie). (Perhaps I should have played that one instead, it could have been followed by an Elton John song.) Again, I'm sure there are others.


----------



## Robin

For Emily (whenever I may find her) Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Lisa66

Emily's Heart - Jamie T


----------



## Matt Cycle

Heart of Glass - Blondie


----------



## robert@fm

I had an immediate answer to that one, but I've never heard of any song beginning "Onion", so...

Glass Angel -- Erasure (had to Google it)


----------



## nickinwarwick

Angel’s Doorway - Suzanne Vega


----------



## Matt Cycle

Doorway to my Dreams - JoJo


----------



## robert@fm

Dreams will be Sounds -- John Most


----------



## Matt Cycle

Sounds Like Balloons - Biffy Clyro


----------



## Mark T

Ballon - Lou Reed

So is anyone going to post a Nena after this?  Or something else?


----------



## nickinwarwick

Air Balloon - Lily Allen


----------



## Mark T

Hands in the Air - Joe Satriani


----------



## robert@fm

Daddy's Hands -- Holly Dunn


----------



## nickinwarwick

Oh Daddy - Fleetwood mac


----------



## Mark T

Oh - Ciara

Let's turn this back around!


----------



## nickinwarwick

Oh my lover - PJ Harvey


----------



## robert@fm

A Lovers' Concerto -- The Toys (it's actually a minuet, but never mind)


----------



## robert@fm

I think I've created a dead end with my last answer. 

So, assuming the "reverse" rule is in operation, to get the chain going again:

Autumn Concerto -- Vera Lynn


----------



## Mark T

The First of Autumn - Enya


----------



## Mark T

Might be somewhat on the edge of my own rules, but lets set it the right way with something easy

T.H.E. (The Hardest Ever) - will.i.am


----------



## nickinwarwick

The Thief - Minor Victories


----------



## Lisa66

Thief in the night - Rolling Stones


----------



## Stitch147

Night boat to Cairo - Madness


----------



## nickinwarwick

Cairo - The Human League


----------



## robert@fm

Cairo -- Amazulu


----------



## Lisa66

All I can say is really you three??  Really??!!


----------



## nickinwarwick

Fire in Cairo - The Cure

[Edit to add: I've gone the wrong way but happy to take the 5 point deduction].


----------



## robert@fm

Fire and Rain -- James Taylor


----------



## nickinwarwick

Rain came down - Matt Berry


----------



## Matt Cycle

Down in the park - Tubeway Army


----------



## Lisa66

Park Life - Blur


----------



## Mark T

Life's been Good - Joe Walsh


----------



## robert@fm

Good Day Sunshine -- The Beatles


----------



## nickinwarwick

Sunshine on a rainy day - Zoe


----------



## Mark T

Day At The Beach - Joe Satriani


----------



## Matt Cycle

Beach Baby - First Class


----------



## Robin

Baby love ( the supremes)


----------



## Matt Cycle

Love will tear us apart - Joy Division


----------



## Mark T

Apart - Avant (Googled)


----------



## nickinwarwick

Break Apart - Bonobo


----------



## Mark T

When The Levee Breaks - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Robin

Remember when. (Alan Jackson)


----------



## Mark T

Something to Remember - Madonna


----------



## Robin

Something. The Beatles. 
Does that mean we can go forwards again, I can't cope with backwards!


----------



## Mark T

Yep, let's go forwards.

Something Going Wrong - Chickenfoot


----------



## Robin

Wrong Man ( Deep Purple)


----------



## robert@fm

Man of the World -- Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Naty

World Turning - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Matt Cycle

Turning Japanese - The Vapors


----------



## Mark T

Japanese Boy - Aneka (Goggled)


----------



## nickinwarwick

Boys don't cry - The Cure


----------



## robert@fm

Cry Me a River -- Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Matt Cycle

River Man - Nick Drake


----------



## nickinwarwick

Man-size - PJ Harvey


----------



## robert@fm

Sigh no More -- Mumford and Sons


----------



## Mark T

More Than Words - Extreme


----------



## robert@fm

Words of Love -- Buddy Holly


----------



## Mark T

Love Song - P!nk


----------



## Stitch147

Song 2 - Blur


----------



## nickinwarwick

Two Girls - Cinerama


----------



## Stitch147

Girls and Boys - Blur


----------



## nickinwarwick

Boys, protect yourselves from Aliens - Swirlies


----------



## Matt Cycle

Aliens exist - Blink 182


----------



## Mark T

I can find a follow on from this, but it's not helpful and still will be a dead end.

Does any one want to suggest anything to get started again?


----------



## Matt Cycle

Exist or else - Flipper.  I've got a follow on as well.


----------



## Mark T

Else where - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## Matt Cycle

Where is the love - Black eyed peas


----------



## Lisa66

Love of my life - Queen


----------



## Stitch147

Life and how to live it - REM


----------



## Lisa66

It don't matter to me - Bread


----------



## nickinwarwick

Me Myself I - Joan Armatrading


----------



## robert@fm

I Am I Said -- Neil Diamond


----------



## nickinwarwick

Said and Done - Engineers


----------



## Stitch147

Done too soon - Neil Diamond


----------



## nickinwarwick

Sooner than you think - New Order


----------



## robert@fm

Think it Over -- Buddy Holly and the Crickets


----------



## Stitch147

Over you - Daughtry


----------



## nickinwarwick

You keep me hangin' on - Kim Wilde


----------



## Mark T

On the Turning Away - Pink Floyd


----------



## Stitch147

Away in silence - Creed


----------



## Robin

Silence is golden (The Tremeloes)


----------



## Stitch147

Golden Brown - The Stranglers


----------



## Mark T

Brown Eyed Girl - Van Morrison


----------



## nickinwarwick

Girls Just Wanna Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Stitch147

Fun fun fun - the beach boys


----------



## robert@fm

Funky Town -- Lipps Inc.


----------



## Stitch147

Town called malice - The Jam


----------



## mikeyB

Flipping heck, Stitch. I don’t think any song in the world begins with that word.

So I’ll cheat, and use the band name: Malice - Godz of Thunder


----------



## C&E Guy

Thunder in my Heart - Leo Sayer


----------



## Stitch147

Heart of glass - Blondie


----------



## nickinwarwick

Glass Eyes - Radiohead


----------



## robert@fm

Eyes Without a Face -- Billy Idol


----------



## robert@fm

Stitch147 said:


> Town called malice - The Jam





mikeyB said:


> Flipping heck, Stitch. I don’t think any song in the world begins with that word.


I think one of the rules should be that whoever comes up with the next song in the chain has to be able to think of at least one which follows on.  That's why, earlier, I didn't use "Glass Onion".


----------



## nickinwarwick

Face Lift - Joni Mitchell


----------



## Robin

Lift me up (Geri Halliwell)


----------



## Matt Cycle

Uptown funk - Bruno Mars


----------



## Mark T

Funk #49 - James Gang


You can have, 49, 9 or nein with that


----------



## nickinwarwick

Nine Lives - Emma Pollock


----------



## robert@fm

Live and Let Die -- Wings

(there's an obvious follow-on)


----------



## Mark T

Die For You - Red


----------



## Stitch147

You don't bleed for me - Killswitch engage


----------



## Mark T

Me and My Monkey - Robbie Williams


----------



## Stitch147

Monkey on my back - Aerosmith


----------



## robert@fm

Back in the USSR -- The Beatles


----------



## Mark T

Are We All We Are - P!nk


----------



## Stitch147

Are we the waiting - Green Day


----------



## nickinwarwick

Waiting for the Great Leap Forwards - Billy Bragg

(If no-one out there understands, start your own revolution and cut out the middle-man).


----------



## Stitch147

Forward to love - Ziggy Marley


----------



## Mark T

Love Me Like There Is No Tomorrow - Freddie Mercury


----------



## nickinwarwick

Tomorrow's Taken - Mojave 3


----------



## Matt Cycle

Taken for a fool - The Strokes


----------



## robert@fm

The Fool on the Hill -- The Beatles


----------



## Stitch147

Hillbilly heart - Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## Mark T

Heart of Stone - Cher


----------



## Stitch147

Stone cold sober - Paloma Faith


----------



## Mark T

Sober Me Up - Frankie Ballard


----------



## Stitch147

Up where we belong - Joe Cocker & Jennifer Warnes


----------



## Mark T

Belong to the World - The Weeknd


----------



## C&E Guy

World Without Love - Peter & Gordon


----------



## Stitch147

Love me two times - The Doors


----------



## Lisa66

Times like these- Foo Fighters


----------



## Mark T

These Dreams - Robbie Williams


----------



## Wirrallass

Dream lover ~ Ricky Nelson


----------



## robert@fm

A Lover's Question -- Clyde McPhatter


----------



## Stitch147

Questions for the angels - Paul Simon


----------



## Mark T

Angels Cry - Mariah Cary


----------



## Stitch147

Cry me a river - Michael Buble


----------



## Robin

River deep Mountain high (Ike and Tina Turner)


----------



## C&E Guy

High Time - Chris Farlowe


----------



## Mark T

Time Machine - Joe Satriani


----------



## Stitch147

Machine gun - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## nickinwarwick

Guns and Roses - Lana Del Rey


----------



## Mark T

Roses for the Dead - Funeral for a Friend


----------



## Mark T

Oh dear, has everyone got tired?  Plenty of options here.

Dead Ringer for Love - Cher & Meatloaf


----------



## robert@fm

Love is a Stranger -- Eurythmics


----------



## Robin

Stranger on the shore - Acker Bilk

Oops, that might be hard. Presume you could have something starting with Sure instead, close enough homophone?


----------



## Stitch147

Shores of white sand - Emmylou Harris (did have some help from office bods on that one!)


----------



## nickinwarwick

Sand in my shoes - Dido


----------



## mikeyB

Shoes without heels - Elvis Costello


----------



## Mark T

Heels over Head - Boys Like Girls


----------



## nickinwarwick

Head On - Pixies


----------



## Wirrallass

On a Carousel ~ The Hollies


----------



## Stitch147

On the beach - Chris Rea


----------



## Stitch147

Stitch147 said:


> On the beach - Chris Rea


Cancel that WL beat me to it


----------



## Stitch147

Carousel - Blink 182


----------



## nickinwarwick

It messes with my mind when we have to go backwards


----------



## Wirrallass

nickinwarwick said:


> It messes with my mind when we have to go backwards


Same here Nick!!


----------



## Robin

Get it on. ( T.Rex)
I just hope I've got that right, I can't cope with going backwards either!


----------



## nickinwarwick

Robin said:


> Get it on. ( T.Rex)
> I just hope I've got that right, I can't cope with going backwards either!



Aren't we looking for a song that starts with Carousel? (Or ends with Carousel, I'm just not sure anymore).


----------



## Robin

nickinwarwick said:


> Aren't we looking for a song that starts with Carousel? (Or ends with Carousel, I'm just not sure anymore).


I see what you mean, have I gone back one too far? Something ending in Carousel, as we are now reversing. Can we have 'On a Carousel' again, if we can find someone else who recorded it? Then going backwards from there, we could have Get it On. I shouldn't have had that second glass of red, earlier!

Edit. On a carousel was also covered by Glass Moon, so I think that means we can have it again.


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> I see what you mean, have I gone back one too far? Something ending in Carousel, as we are now reversing. Can we have 'On a Carousel' again, if we can find someone else who recorded it? Then going backwards from there, we could have Get it On. I shouldn't have had that second glass of red, earlier!


@Robin and @nickinwarwick. We have to find a song beginning with Carousel ~ or a band or vocalist called Carousel OR A song beginning with Blink ~ or a vocalist or band called Blink. Hope this helps ~ it took me a while to cotton on!


----------



## nickinwarwick

@wirralass I think we're now after a title that ends with Get.

And if we are...
Best you can get - Veruca Salt


----------



## Robin

wirralass said:


> @Robin and @nickinwarwick. We have to find a song beginning with Carousel ~ or a band or vocalist called Carousel OR A song beginning with Blink ~ or a vocalist or band called Blink. Hope this helps ~ it took me a while to cotton on!


I think Nick's right, if you look at Mark's opening post, if you get a one word song, like 'Carousel' you start mirroring,as per his example.
_Come Closer (Chickenfoot) -> Closer (the Corrs) -> The Closer (VIXX, Googled!)_


----------



## Mark T

OK, someone threw in a curve ball 

So after Stich's post #213 we are looking for a word ending with carousel and going backwards, so....

On A Carousel - The Hollies

And therefore Get It On was valid, then Best you can get

So, 

Life At Best - Eli Young Band

LIFE by DES'REE

and we are back forwards


----------



## Robin

Life's a long song (Jethro Tull)

Thank goodness you bailed us out, Mark, and we're going forwards again!


----------



## Wirrallass

nickinwarwick said:


> @wirralass I think we're now after a title that ends with Get.
> 
> And if we are...
> Best you can get - Veruca Salt


Didn't realise we'd moved on ~ I was using that as an example Nick seeing that all our brains are becoming fuzzy ~ more coffee I think


----------



## nickinwarwick

Songs in Red and Gray - Suzanne Vega


----------



## Robin

Grey Day (Madness)


----------



## nickinwarwick

May as well stick with Suzanne Vega and go for
Days of Open Hand


----------



## Robin

Hand on Heart ( Queensrŷche)


----------



## Wirrallass

Heart of glass? ~ Blondie


----------



## Robin

Glass eyes (Radiohead)


----------



## Lisa66

Eyes of the world - Rainbow


----------



## Wirrallass

World without love ~ Peter & Gordon


----------



## Wirrallass

Love me do ~ the Beatles


----------



## nickinwarwick

Do you want the truth or something beautiful? - Paloma Faith


----------



## Wirrallass

Faith ~ George Michael


----------



## Wirrallass

Michael row the boat ashore! ~ Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## robert@fm

Sure and Certain -- Jimmy Eat World


----------



## Wirrallass

nickinwarwick said:


> Do you want the truth or something beautiful? - Paloma Faith


I'll settle for something beautiful please Nick!!!


----------



## nickinwarwick

Certain people I know - Morrissey


----------



## Mark T

Know Who You Are - Pharrell Williams


----------



## Robin

Are you lonesome tonight? (Elvis Presley)


----------



## nickinwarwick

Tonight is Forever - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Robin

Forever is over (The Saturdays)


----------



## Matt Cycle

Over Rising - The Charlatans


----------



## Wirrallass

House of the Rising Sun ~ The Animals
Is that ok @Mark T?


----------



## Mark T

wirralass said:


> House of the Rising Sun ~ The Animals
> Is that ok @Mark T?


Technically we want something starting in rising...  My quick search tells me that you could have any of these (and possibly others)
Rising - Gilmartin Potter Band
Rising Down - Kaia Kater
Rising Water - James Vincent McMorrow


----------



## Wirrallass

Ok thanks ~ using your last suggestion:-

Water, water ~ Tommy Steele


----------



## robert@fm

Waterloo Sunset -- The Kinks


----------



## nickinwarwick

Sunset Door - Mike Oldfield


----------



## Mark T

Doors Of Heaven - Lucinda Williams


----------



## Sally71

Heaven is a Place on Earth - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## nickinwarwick

Earth is the loneliest planet - Morrissey


----------



## chaoticcar

Planet suite Holst


----------



## nickinwarwick

Sweet Child O' Mine - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Wirrallass

Rose in Paradise ~ Waylon Jennings


----------



## C&E Guy

Paradise By The Dashboard Light - Meat Loaf


----------



## robert@fm

Light My Fire -- José Feliciano


----------



## C&E Guy

Fire and Rain - James Taylor


----------



## nickinwarwick

Rain Came Down - Matt Berry


----------



## Mark T

Down The Drain - Chickenfoot


----------



## nickinwarwick

Drain You - Nirvana


----------



## robert@fm

You Take My Breath Away -- Queen


----------



## nickinwarwick

Away with murder - Camera Obscura


----------



## Mark T

Murder City - Green Day


----------



## Stitch147

City of the Dead - The Clash


----------



## Mark T

Dead On Time - Queen


----------



## Stitch147

Time for me to fly - REO Speedwagon


----------



## Robin

Fly me to the moon - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Mark T

Moon is Up - Rolling Stones


----------



## Robin

Up around the bend - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Stitch147

Bend me, Shape me - Amen Corner


----------



## Mark T

Me In Honey - REM


----------



## Sally71

Honey Honey - ABBA

(Sorry that's not very helpful is it, doesn't move it along!)


----------



## robert@fm

Honey Don't -- Carl Perkins

(edit) I was replying to @Mark T, but fortunately @Sally71's earlier reply linked perfectly between his post and mine!


----------



## Stitch147

Don't look back in anger - Oasis


----------



## Sally71

Oh you're too quick @Stitch147, or I'm too slow, I was going to post Don't you want me by Human League 
I can't think of anything beginning with Anger at the moment, so over to someone else!


----------



## Mark T

I can't find any starting "anger" but plenty ending in it.  Do we go in the reverse direction until someone can turn us around?


----------



## robert@fm

How about:

Angry All the Time -- Bruce Robison

Does that count?


----------



## Mark T

That'll do!


----------



## Lisa66

Time is running out - Muse


----------



## C&E Guy

Out In the Streets - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## nickinwarwick

Street Spirit (Fade Out) - Radiohead


----------



## Matt Cycle

Out in the Fields - Gary Moore and Phil Lynott


----------



## Mark T

Fields of Gold - Sting


----------



## Robin

Gold Dust Woman - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## nickinwarwick

Woman of Heart and Mind - Joni Mitchell


----------



## Stitch147

Mind games - John Lennon


----------



## Mark T

Games for Girls - Say Lou Lou


----------



## Stitch147

Girls on film - Duran Duran


----------



## C&E Guy

Film Theme - Simple Minds


----------



## Stitch147

Theme from a summer place - Percy Faith


----------



## Matt Cycle

Place your hands - Reef


----------



## Mark T

Hands in the Air - Joe Satriani


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Theme from a summer place - Percy Faith


Takes me back a few years ~ it was popular in my hey day


----------



## Stitch147

wirralass said:


> Takes me back a few years ~ it was popular in my hey day


I still love that song.


----------



## Stitch147

Air Guitar - McBusted


----------



## mikeyB

Guitar Man - Bread


----------



## Robin

Man, I feel like a woman - Shania Twain


----------



## nickinwarwick

Woman on the Tier (I'll See You Through) - Suzanne Vega


----------



## mikeyB

Tears of a clown - Smokey Robinson and the Miracles.

(Homonyms are allowed, honest. YOU find a song starting with tier)


----------



## nickinwarwick

mikeyB said:


> Tears of a clown - Smokey Robinson and the Miracles.
> 
> (Homonyms are allowed, honest. YOU find a song starting with tier)



Indeed, but I expected the followup to start with Through


----------



## mikeyB

Well, maybe. It depends whether you consider the main title or the bracketed bit.

Apologies for the error.


----------



## Mark T

Clown - Mariah Carey

Oh dear backwards!  There is a route to get it going forward again


----------



## nickinwarwick

Fifty-Fifty Clown - Cocteau Twins

Edit to add: I might have created a cul-de-sac here, for songs ending in Fifty. Hmm.


----------



## Mark T

Funk 50 - Joe Walsh


----------



## robert@fm

Uptown Funk -- Mark Ronson


----------



## nickinwarwick

My Oracle Lives Uptown - William Orbit


----------



## Wirrallass

Orbital ~ Halcyon On and On


----------



## Mark T

Oh dear, I think this is at a dead end now.  

I was going to throw in "Uptown - Prince" after uptown funk


----------



## robert@fm

Mark T said:


> Oh dear, I think this is at a dead end now.
> 
> I was going to throw in "Uptown - Prince" after uptown funk



I think @wirralass' response is invalid, since she followed on from the artiste name instead of the song title. So I'll go with your reply, and we're going forwards again, so:

Uptown Girl -- Billy Joel


----------



## Mark T

robert@fm said:


> I think @wirralass' response is invalid, since she followed on from the artiste name instead of the song title. So I'll go with your reply, and we're going forwards again, so:
> 
> Uptown Girl -- Billy Joel


Well there is also @nickinwarwick response to consider


----------



## robert@fm

Mark T said:


> Well there is also @nickinwarwick response to consider


The two responses following it are clearly in response to it.  My reply was a response to yours.


----------



## Matt Cycle

I'm confused.  Are we saying the last correct answer was Nick's meaning we we need an answer ending in 'my'?  If this is the case then:

My My My - Armand Van Helden

Back to the right way round?


----------



## Lisa66

Am confused as to which way round is the right way now!

My Life - Billy Joel

Hope this is ok?


----------



## Mark T

Lisa66 said:


> Am confused as to which way round is the right way now!
> 
> My Life - Billy Joel
> 
> Hope this is ok?


Let's go with this rather then getting stuck!  It's supposed to be a fun game


----------



## Mark T

Life for Rent - Dido


----------



## nickinwarwick

I suppose it wouldn't be popular to switcharoo backwards again by posting Rent by Pet Shop Boys!

So...

Rental Car - Beck


----------



## Wirrallass

Car Wash ~Rose Royce (1976)


----------



## Wirrallass

robert@fm said:


> I think @wirralass' response is invalid, since she followed on from the artiste name instead of the song title. So I'll go with your reply, and we're going forwards again, so:
> 
> Uptown Girl -- Billy Joel


Ooops!


----------



## nickinwarwick

Wash Off - Deerhunter


----------



## mikeyB

Off to the races - Lana del Raye


----------



## Mark T

Race to the Bottom - Dan Mangan


----------



## Wirrallass

Bottom Line ~ Diana Ross


----------



## Wirrallass

Lines on my Face ~ Peter Frampton (1979)


----------



## Mark T

Face in the Sand - Iron Maiden


----------



## Stitch147

Sand in my shoes - Dido


----------



## mikeyB

Passing the buck....

Shoes - Shania Twain


----------



## Mark T

Gong backwards then...

Diamonds On The Soles Of Her Shoes - Paul Simon


----------



## robert@fm

Shine On You Crazy Diamond -- Pink Floyd


----------



## Robin

Good morning Starshine - Cast from Hair


----------



## robert@fm

God Knows I'm Good -- David Bowie


----------



## nickinwarwick

The Girl who wanted to be God - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## robert@fm

Girl -- The Beatles

(turning it around again...)


----------



## Wirrallass

Girl Crazy ~ Hot Chocolate (1982)


----------



## Wirrallass

Crazy in Love ~ Kenny Rogers


----------



## nickinwarwick

Love will tear us apart - Joy Division

Typing this at the same time as a songs round on Only Connect where all the songs began with 'Love'.


----------



## Wirrallass

This one is difficult ~ I haven't a clue ~ stale mate @Mark T ?


----------



## robert@fm

Apartment Wrestling -- Maximum Balloon.  (no, I've never heard of it or them either...)


----------



## Wirrallass

robert@fm said:


> Apartment Wrestling -- Maximum Balloon.  (no, I've never heard of it or them either...)





robert@fm said:


> Apartment Wrestling -- Maximum Balloon.  (no, I've never heard of it or them either...)


----------



## Mark T

I could turn this the reverse direction action, but I don't think anyone will thank me for that 

So...

Wrestle With The Angels - Quinlan


----------



## C&E Guy

Stumped completely, I looked at Google. There are no songs mentioned that start with the word 'clown' - except ones just called "Clown" which do not help.

Can I switch the thread to:

"Clown to the left of me. Jokers on the right".

Stuck In The Middle with You - Stealers Wheel

????


----------



## Mark T

Clown?  I though we were on "Angels".


----------



## robert@fm

Angel's Lullaby --Richard Marx


----------



## Mark T

Lullaby In The Night - Candice Night


----------



## Robin

Night Fever - The Beegees


----------



## mikeyB

Fever Dreams - Hardline


----------



## nickinwarwick

Dream Shake - Memoryhouse


----------



## Robin

Shake, rattle and roll -Bill Haley and the Comets


----------



## nickinwarwick

Roll the Dice - Beth Orton


----------



## Wirrallass

You beat me to it Nick

Dice ~ Finley Quaye & Wiliam Orbit (2004)


----------



## Wirrallass

Dice Dice Baby ~  Sudden Death


----------



## nickinwarwick

wirralass said:


> You beat me to it Nick
> 
> Dice ~ Finley Quaye & Wiliam Orbit (2004)



That was a cover version of Beth's, wasn't it?


----------



## Wirrallass

nickinwarwick said:


> That was a cover version of Beth's, wasn't it?


I believe so Nick ~ Dice was written by Beth Orton and released as a single on 16.03.2004


----------



## Wirrallass

Baby Ain't That Fine ~ Gene Pitney & Melba Montgomery


----------



## nickinwarwick

Fine Time - New Order


----------



## Robin

Time is running out - Muse


----------



## nickinwarwick

Out to sea - Minor Victories


----------



## Wirrallass

Sea of Heartbreak ~ Johnny Cash


----------



## Wirrallass

Heartbreak Hotel ~ Elvis Presley


----------



## Wirrallass

Hotel Chelsea Nights ~ Ryan Adams


----------



## Wirrallass

Nights in White Satin ~ Moody Blues


----------



## Mark T

Sat In Your Lap - Kate Bush

Although, not sure if this has a follow on


----------



## Lisa66

Tricky!

Or how about going back one to

Satin Doll - Duke Ellington

(Just a thought, but probably not how the game should work I guess)


----------



## robert@fm

Dollar Days -- David Bowie


----------



## Robin

Days of wine and roses - Henry Mancini


----------



## C&E Guy

Roses Are Red - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Contused

Red House - Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## Robin

House of the rising sun -The Animals


----------



## Stitch147

Sun-shine on a rainy day - Zoe


----------



## Mark T

Day at the Beach - Joe Satriani


----------



## Contused

Beach Baby - First Class


----------



## Stitch147

Baby hold on - Dixie Chicks


----------



## robert@fm

On the Road Again -- Canned Heat


----------



## Contused

Again I Go Unnoticed - Dashboard Confessional


----------



## nickinwarwick

Notice me - Anya Marina


----------



## Stitch147

Me and you song - the wannadies


----------



## Robin

Song sung blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## Wirrallass

Blue suade shoes ~ Elvis Presley


----------



## Mark T

Sho Me Love - Juvenile


----------



## Lisa66

Love Ire and Song - Frank Turner


----------



## C&E Guy

The Song Remains The Same - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Wirrallass

Same Song & Dance ~ Eminem


----------



## Wirrallass

Dance Again ~ Jennifer Lopez (2012)


----------



## Wirrallass

Google lent a hand with this one!

Against the Wind ~ Bob Seger


----------



## Mark T

Wind in the Trees - Joe Satriani


----------



## Wirrallass

Can I change direction?.....

Blowing in the Wind ~ Bob Dylan


----------



## Mark T

wirralass said:


> Can I change direction?.....
> 
> Blowing in the Wind ~ Bob Dylan


Not without finding a song titled "wind" first...  Although you need "trees" first...


----------



## Contused

Trees And Flowers - Strawberry Switchblade


----------



## kentish maid

Flowers in the rain - The Move


----------



## Wirrallass

Flower that Shattered the Stone ~ John Denver

Ignore the above! Kentish maid beat me to it!


----------



## Wirrallass

Raining in my heart ~ Buddy Holly


----------



## kentish maid

Heart of Gold - Neil Young


----------



## Mark T

Gold-en eye - Tina Turner


----------



## Wirrallass

Eye of the Tiger ~ Survivor


----------



## Wirrallass

Tiger Rag ~ Art Tatum (1954) (Never heard of either! Before my time!!


----------



## Contused

*Rag*azzo Solo, Ragazzo Sola (Space Oddity) - David Bowie


----------



## mikeyB

Can’t do Sola...

Soul on fire - Spiritualised


----------



## nickinwarwick

Fireworks - First Aid Kit


----------



## Wirrallass

Difficult one this ~ turn about please?

Flourish with Fireworks ~ Oliver Knussen (From Bergen Filharmoniske Orkester 2015/2016)


----------



## nickinwarwick

I love @wirralass 's flagrant disregard for the rules.


----------



## Wirrallass

nickinwarwick said:


> I love @wirralass 's flagrant disregard for the rules.


Haha! What had you in mind to follow on from Fireworks Nick?!!


----------



## Robin

wirralass said:


> Haha! What did you have in mind to follow on from Fireworks Nick?!!


And going the other way, do you have something up your sleeve that ends in 'Flourish?' 
Either way, I'm stumped!


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> And going the other way, do you have something up your sleeve that ends in 'Flourish?'
> Either way, I'm stumped!


Give me a moment or two Robin ~ I'll confide in my Juke Box!!


----------



## Wirrallass

yippee my Juke box has found a song that ends with *flourish* Phew! But can it be used I wonder?!

I Flourish ~ Rozey


----------



## Wirrallass

nickinwarwick said:


> Fireworks - First Aid Kit


I've got a migraine now! Not a song btw


----------



## Wirrallass

Where is everyone? Following on from Nicks post 398 is the following acceptable then Mark T?

....work from Home ~ Fifth Harmony


----------



## Mark T

wirralass said:


> Where is everyone? Following on from Nicks post 398 is the following acceptable then Mark T?
> 
> ....work from Home ~ Fifth Harmony


Well as long as everyone's having fun


----------



## Mark T

Actually, I can work work post #404

I - Kendrick Lamar

So that's going back the right way too


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark T said:


> Actually, I can work work post #404
> 
> I - Kendrick Lamar
> 
> So that's going back the right way too


Thanks for that ~ you do make me laugh Mark  and this thread is fun ~ a great diversion from diabetes  which i think we all need from time to time ~ if not forever!!


----------



## Wirrallass

I call your name ~ The Mamas & the Papas


----------



## nickinwarwick

Name and Number - Curiosity Killed the Cat


----------



## nickinwarwick

Robin said:


> And going the other way, do you have something up your sleeve that ends in 'Flourish?'
> Either way, I'm stumped!



There's 'Ruffles and Flourishes' on the classic album Authentic Sound Effects, Volume 10. I listen to it all the time.


----------



## nickinwarwick

wirralass said:


> Thanks for that ~ you do make me laugh Mark  and this thread is fun ~ a great diversion from diabetes  which i think we all need from time to time ~ if not forever!!



At its most fun when it all goes a bit Pete Tong.


----------



## Wirrallass

nickinwarwick said:


> At its most fun when it all goes a bit Pete Tong.


I hold my hands up with apologies for the 'ockups I've made!!!
WL


----------



## robert@fm

nickinwarwick said:


> Name and Number - Curiosity Killed the Cat


#9 Dream -- John Lennon


----------



## Mark T

Dream world - Midnight Oil


----------



## Wirrallass

World Turning ~ Fleetwood Mac (1975)


----------



## mikeyB

Turning Japanese- The Vapors

Unadorned filth, but very catchy...


----------



## Robin

Now I was going to put that earlier, but took pity on anyone following who had to find a song starting with Japanese, but having had a Google, I see there is one.
Japanese Boy -Aneka


----------



## mikeyB

Boys don’t cry - The Cure


----------



## Robin

Cry me a river - Justin Timberlake


----------



## robert@fm

River Deep, Mountain High -- Ike and Tina Turner


----------



## mikeyB

High hopes - Pink Floyd


----------



## Contused

Hopes & Dreams - Albert One


----------



## nickinwarwick

Dreams are like Water - This Mortal Coil


----------



## Wirrallass

Water Music Suite in D Major ~ George Frederick  Handel


----------



## Mark T

Major Tom (I'm Coming Home) - Peter Schilling


----------



## kentish maid

Homeward Bound - Paul Simon


----------



## Robin

Bound to you - Christina Aguilera


----------



## kentish maid

You were meant for me - Freddie and the Dreamers


----------



## Wirrallass

Me and my Shadow ~ Ted Lewis


----------



## Wirrallass

Shadow and Soul ~ Red


----------



## nickinwarwick

Soul on Fire - Kylie


----------



## Wirrallass

Fire on High ~ ELO


----------



## Wirrallass

High above the Ground ~ Daughtry


----------



## mikeyB

Ground Hog - John Lee Hooker


----------



## robert@fm

Free Nelson Mandela (when you buy two?) -- The Specials.


----------



## mikeyB

Mandela Day - Simple Minds


----------



## nickinwarwick

Day Glo - Kristin Hersh


----------



## mikeyB

Glow in the dark - Skylar Grey


----------



## nickinwarwick

Dark Beach - Matt Berry


----------



## Robin

Beach side - Kings of Leon


----------



## Stitch147

Side of a bullet - Nickelback


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Side of a bullet - Nickelback


Stitch I was just about to post that but you beat me to it!


----------



## Wirrallass

Bullet with Butterfly Wings ~ Smashing Pumpkins! (Who the devil are they?!!)


----------



## Mark T

Wings Of Speed - Paul Weller


----------



## Stitch147

Speed of light - iron maiden


----------



## Contused

Light Catches Your Face - Bell X1


----------



## Wirrallass

Faces of Stone  ~ Davis Gilmour


----------



## Contused

Stones In The Road - Joan Baez


----------



## kentish maid

Road to  Hell - Chris Rea


----------



## Contused

Hell & Back - Judas Priest


----------



## kentish maid

Back in Time - Huey Lewis


----------



## Wirrallass

Time to prep my evening meal haha! Must dash!!! Back later!!!  


Next song starts with Time....


----------



## nickinwarwick

Time Machine - Ride


----------



## Mark T

Machines (Back to Humans) - Queen


----------



## Wirrallass

Machine Gun ~ Jimmi Hendrix


----------



## Wirrallass

Gunpowder & Lead ~ Mirander Lambert (November 2008)


----------



## Mark T

Lead Me On - Amy Grant


----------



## Wirrallass

On the Good Ship Lollipop ~ Shirly Temple  !!


----------



## mikeyB

Lollipops and Roses - multiple artists


----------



## Mark T

Roses for the Dead - Funeral for a Friend


----------



## Lisa66

Dead and gone - The Black Keys


----------



## nickinwarwick

Gone Fishing - Roisin Murphy


----------



## mikeyB

Fishin’ Blues - John Martyn


----------



## Pandora71

Blue Velvet - Bobby Vinton and others


----------



## nickinwarwick

Velvet Crowbar - Lana Del Rey

(One of her best tunes!)


----------



## kentish maid

Crowbar in my bag - Morrison


----------



## robert@fm

Bag it Up -- Oasis


----------



## kentish maid

Up town girl - Billy Joel


----------



## Stitch147

Girl you'll be a woman soon - Urge Overkill


----------



## mikeyB

Soon after midnight- Bob Dylan


----------



## Stitch147

Midnight at the lost and found - Meatloaf


----------



## Mark T

Found It In Silence - Haim


----------



## kentish maid

Silence is Golden - Tremeloes


----------



## robert@fm

Golden Years -- David Bowie


----------



## C&E Guy

Years From Now - Dr. Hook


----------



## Contused

Now My Heart is Full - Morrissey


----------



## Stitch147

Full moon and empty arms - Frank Sinatra


----------



## nickinwarwick

Arms Out - Curve


----------



## Stitch147

Out of touch - Hall and Oates


----------



## kentish maid

Touch Me In The Morning - Diana Ross


----------



## Mark T

There is an obvious one to go for here which we used to sing all the time at my infants school...  But, I'm going for:

Morning Sun - Robbie Williams


----------



## kentish maid

I know the one you mean Mark

Sunshine Superman - Donovan


----------



## nickinwarwick

I know there's at least one song title which ends in Superman so I'm going to turn things backwards with

Superman - REM


----------



## mikeyB

Superman’s song- Crash Test Dummies


----------



## C&E Guy

Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## mikeyB

Blue Eyes - Elton John


----------



## C&E Guy

Eyes Without A Face - Billy Idol


----------



## Contused

Face to Faces - Sleaford Mods


----------



## mikeyB

Face down in the gutter -XYZ


----------



## Contused

Gutter Black - Hello Sailor


----------



## mikeyB

Black Magic Woman - Fleetwood Mac ( when they were good)


----------



## Mark T

Women Trouble Blues - Coverdale-Whitesnake


----------



## mikeyB

Blues for the Muse - Incredible String Band


----------



## C&E Guy

Museum of Idiots -  They Might Be Giants


----------



## Mark T

Idiot Prayer - Porcupine Tree


----------



## C&E Guy

Prayer For You - Usher


----------



## Contused

You Win Again - Hank Williams


----------



## Mark T

Again - Lenny Kraviz

Going <- thata way


----------



## robert@fm

Anyhow -- Leonard Cohen

Going forwards again.


----------



## Wirrallass

How Many More Times ~ Led Zeppelin


----------



## Wirrallass

Times of Your Life ~ Paul Anka


----------



## C&E Guy

Life In the Fast Lane - The Eagles


----------



## mikeyB

Lay another log on the fire- BB King 

I can’t find a song on the planet beginning with Lane, so nearest homonym used.


----------



## kentish maid

Fire Brigade - The Move


----------



## C&E Guy

Being a bit crafty here ....

Dear John -  Taylor Swift


----------



## kentish maid

Johnny reggae - The Piglets


----------



## C&E Guy

Reggae For It Now - Bill Lovelady


----------



## robert@fm

Now I'm Here -- Queen


----------



## Robin

Here comes the sun - The Beatles


----------



## mikeyB

Sunshine of your love - Cream

A nice easy one for you all, there


----------



## Matt Cycle

Love is a wonderful colour - The Icicle Works


----------



## robert@fm

Colour My World -- Chicago

(I'm sure that this song, or another with the same title, was done in the 1960s by one of the female singers popular then (Cilla Black, Dusty Springfield, Sandie Shaw, Petula Clarke, or someone of that ilk), but my search turned up only this one.)


----------



## Matt Cycle

World shut your mouth - Julian Cope


----------



## Contused

Mouth Of Voodoo - Skid Row


----------



## Matt Cycle

Voodoo people - The Prodigy


----------



## Contused

People Get Ready - The Impressions


----------



## mikeyB

Ready 2 Rock - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Matt Cycle

Rock N Roll Star - Oasis


----------



## Contused

Star Storm - UFO


----------



## mikeyB

Storm coming- Gnarls Barclay


----------



## kentish maid

Coming back to me -  Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Matt Cycle

Me and the farmer - The Housemartins


----------



## Contused

Farmer's Daughter - Babyshambles


----------



## kentish maid

Daughter of mine - John McDermott


----------



## Matt Cycle

Mine for Life - Ultravox


----------



## mikeyB

Life is a Carnival - The Band


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Carnival Games - Nelly Furtado


----------



## robert@fm

Games People Play -- The Alan Parsons Project


----------



## C&E Guy

Play That Funky Music - Wild Cherry


----------



## kentish maid

Music to Watch Girls By - Andy Williams


----------



## C&E Guy

Bye Bye Love - The Everly Brothers


----------



## Contused

Love Alone Is Worth The Fight - Switchfoot


----------



## Stitch147

Fight fire with fire - Metallica


----------



## Contused

Fire Woman - The Cult


----------



## Matt Cycle

Woman's got soul - The Impressions


----------



## Mark T

Looks like everyone's been busy whilst I've been in france!

Soul Deep - Roxette


----------



## robert@fm

Deep Purple -- Donny and Marie  (did Deep Purple ever record a song called "Donny and Marie"?)


----------



## C&E Guy

Purple Rain - Prince


----------



## Matt Cycle

robert@fm said:


> Deep Purple -- Donny and Marie  (did Deep Purple ever record a song called "Donny and Marie"?)



After David Bowie released his album Low, Nick Lowe then released an EP called Bowi.

Raindrops keep fallin' on my head - BJ Thomas


----------



## mikeyB

Head for the Barricade - Limp Bizkit


----------



## Contused

The best I can manage…

The Barricades Of Heaven - Jackson Browne


----------



## Lisa66

Heaven Knows I'm Miserable Now - The Smiths


----------



## C&E Guy

Now More Than Ever - Chicago


----------



## Contused

Ever Be - Bethel Music


----------



## Mark T

Be-cause of Me - Seether


----------



## Matt Cycle

Me, myself and I - De La Soul


----------



## Robin

I believe - Joe Satriani
(Was tempted to have I am the Walrus there, but I thought songs starting with Walrus might be in short supply!)


----------



## Mark T

Believe in Life - Eric Clapton


----------



## C&E Guy

Life And How To Live It - R.E.M.


----------



## Robin

It never rains in Southern California (Albert Hammond)


----------



## C&E Guy

California Girls -  Beach Boys


----------



## Contused

Girls Ain't Nothing But Trouble - DJ Jazzy Jeff & the Fresh Prince


----------



## C&E Guy

Trouble No More - The Allman Brothers


----------



## Contused

More Than A Dream - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## C&E Guy

Dream Baby - Roy Orbison


----------



## mikeyB

Baby break it down - Rolling Stones


----------



## Robin

Down Down - Status Quo


----------



## mikeyB

Down in the Tube Station at Midnight- The Jam


----------



## Matt Cycle

Midnight Blue - ELO


----------



## kentish maid

Blue Velvet - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Matt Cycle

Velvet Goldmine - David Bowie


----------



## Mark T

Mine Smell Like Honey - REM


----------



## Wirrallass

Honey Come Back ~ Glen Campbell


----------



## Wirrallass

Back For Good ~ Take That


----------



## mikeyB

I’ll ignore the above accidental.

Good Old Fashioned Lover Boy - Queen


----------



## C&E Guy

Boys of Summer - Don Henley


----------



## Contused

Summer Was A Day - Pete Yorn


----------



## C&E Guy

Days Like These - Van Morrison


----------



## kentish maid

These Boots Were Made For Walking - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Matt Cycle

Walking on Sunshine - Katrina and the Waves


----------



## mikeyB

Sunshine on my shoulders - John Denver


----------



## Matt Cycle

Shoulder Lean - Young Dro


----------



## kentish maid

Lean on Me - Bill Withers


----------



## Mark T

Me the Machine - Imogen Heap


----------



## Wirrallass

Machine Heart ~ Kelsea Ballerini


----------



## kentish maid

Heart of Stone - Rolling Stones


----------



## robert@fm

Stoned Love -- The Supremes


----------



## C&E Guy

Love The One You're With - Stephen Stills


----------



## mikeyB

With a song in my heart - various artists, since 1929


----------



## Mark T

Heart of The House - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Contused

House Burning Down - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## mikeyB

Down on the corner - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Contused

Corner Soul - The Clash


----------



## Mark T

Soul Deep - Roxette


----------



## kentish maid

Deep in the Heart of Texas - Duane Eddy


----------



## robert@fm

Texas is Forever -- Pierce the Veil


----------



## mikeyB

Forever young - Bob Dylan


----------



## Mark T

Young Lust - Pink Floyd


----------



## Wirrallass

Lust for Life ~ Iggy Pop


----------



## Wirrallass

Life Begins at Forty ~ Sophie Tucker


----------



## Wirrallass

Forty Winks Away ~ Neil Sedaka


----------



## Wirrallass

Away from Here ~ Enemy


----------



## Contused

Here's To Never Growing Up - Avril Lavigne


----------



## mikeyB

Up around the bend - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Mark T

Ben's Song - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## mikeyB

Song for someone- U2


----------



## kentish maid

Someone Like You - Adele


----------



## Contused

You Ruined Everything - Tokyo Rose


----------



## mikeyB

Everything is turning to Gold - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Contused

Gold All Over the Ground - Brad Paisley


----------



## mikeyB

Grounds for divorce- Elbow


----------



## Matt Cycle

(Could have gone for Tammy Wynette - DIVORCE but that would mean mirroring it, too confusing for me):

Divorce or Destroy - George Jones


----------



## robert@fm

Destroyer of Senses -- Shadows Fall


----------



## kentish maid

Senses Working Overtime - XTC


----------



## Matt Cycle

Time is on my side - Rolling Stones


----------



## Wirrallass

Side Effects of You ~ Fantasia


----------



## Mark T

You Better, You Bet - The Who


----------



## C&E Guy

Better Be Good To Me - Tina Turner


----------



## mikeyB

Me and my imagination - Sophie Ellis-Bextor


----------



## Contused

Best I can do…

Image Of A Girl - Safaris


----------



## Matt Cycle

Girls just wanna have fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Mark T

Fun It - Queen


----------



## Matt Cycle

It's my life - Bon Jovi


----------



## Wirrallass

Life Ain't Always Beautiful ~ Gary Allan


----------



## robert@fm

Beautiful Boy -- John Lennon


----------



## Mark T

Boy Girl - U2


----------



## mikeyB

Girl with one eye- Florence and the Machine


----------



## Contused

Eyes Of A New York Woman - B.J. Thomas


----------



## robert@fm

Woman is the [beeep] of the World -- John Lennon


----------



## kentish maid

World Without Love - Peter and Gordon


----------



## Contused

Love Is Blue - Paul Mauriat And His Orchestra


----------



## robert@fm

Blue Bayou -- Roy Orbison


----------



## Mark T

You Were Good In Your Time - Morrissey


----------



## Mark T

And for a bit of fun!

Time for a change - Tom Gale


----------



## Wirrallass

Change the Way You Kiss Me ~ Bread


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark T said:


> And for a bit of fun!
> 
> Time for a change - Tom Gale



●[[[[[HAPPY BIRTHDAY Mark T. Hope you've had a really great time on your special day and been spoilt rotten. Heres to many more. CHEERS]]]]]
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

You and Me ~ Disclosure


----------



## kentish maid

Me and You and a Dog Named Boo - Lobo


----------



## Matt Cycle

Boogie Wonderland - Earth, Wind and Fire feat. The Emotions


----------



## kentish maid

Wonderland of Love - George Strait


----------



## Matt Cycle

Love is All - Roger Glover and Friends

I remember them showing this on TV in the seventies between children's programmes as an interlude type thing.  Quite appropriate in today's climate.


----------



## kentish maid

All Night Long - Lionel Richie


----------



## robert@fm

Long Time Blues -- Mason Williams

(Never heard of it? It's far better known for its B-side -- Classical Gas.)


----------



## mikeyB

Blue eyes - Elton John


----------



## Mark T

Eyes of the Devil - Seether


----------



## robert@fm

Devil Woman -- Stiff Pilchard


----------



## Mark T

robert@fm said:


> Devil Woman -- Stiff Pilchard


My mother would be horrified you calling him that - I'm afraid I'm going to have to award you negative points


----------



## robert@fm

My mother (and siblings) always called him that.


----------



## mikeyB

Woman down - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Robin

Downtown - Petula Clark


----------



## robert@fm

Downtown -- Kem (so going forwards again)


----------



## mikeyB

Town called Malice - The Jam

Best of luck with that one


----------



## kentish maid

Malice in Wonderland - Victoria Monet  ( sorry I had to google to find that  )


----------



## Mark T

Land of Hope and Dreams - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Matt Cycle

Dreams are More Precious - Enya


----------



## Mark T

My precious...

Sorry, wrong game....


----------



## mikeyB

Precious memories - various artists over the years


----------



## Mark T

Memories Are Made Of This - Dean Martin


----------



## robert@fm

This Is My Country -- The Impressions


----------



## mikeyB

Country Death Song - Violent Femmes


----------



## Matt Cycle

Song to the Siren - This Mortal Coil


----------



## Contused

Sirens Of The Sea - Above & Beyond


----------



## Wirrallass

Sea of Promises ~ Lucifer Friend!


----------



## mikeyB

Promises and Lies - UB40


----------



## Mark T

Lies and Truths - Joe Satriani


----------



## Contused

Truth In Your Eyes - Kiefer Sutherland


----------



## Mark T

I was going to do "Eyes of the Devil", but realised I'd already used it.

So, Eyes Without A Face - Billy Idol


----------



## C&E Guy

Face Up - Rush


----------



## Contused

Up Against the Wall - Boys Like Girls


----------



## Mark T

Wall flower - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Contused

Flower Grown Wild - Bryan Adams


----------



## C&E Guy

Wild Honey - The Beach Boys


----------



## Contused

Honey, I'm Good - Andy Grammer


----------



## Wirrallass

Good-bye ~ Secondhand Serenade


----------



## Wirrallass

Bye Bye Love ~ The Everly Brothers


----------



## Wirrallass

Love Takes Time ~ Maria Carey


----------



## robert@fm

Time is Tight -- Booker T and the MGs


----------



## Vince_UK

Tight Blue Jeans - Mickey Avalon


----------



## Mark T

Jeans On - David Dundas


----------



## Stitch147

On Call - Kings of Leon


----------



## C&E Guy

Call Me - Blondie


----------



## Wirrallass

Me Against The Music ~ Britney Spears


----------



## Mark T

Music For My Mother - Funkadelic


----------



## Wirrallass

Mother Like Mine ~ The Band Perry


----------



## Wirrallass

Mine Smell Like Honey! ~ R.E.M.


----------



## C&E Guy

Honey Child - Bad Company


----------



## Contused

Child In Time - Deep Purple


----------



## C&E Guy

Time Is On My Side - Rolling Stones


----------



## Contused

Sidewalk Surfin' - Jan & Dean


----------



## kentish maid

Surfin' USA - Beachboys


----------



## Contused

Time for a reverse…

Made in the USA - Demi Lovato


----------



## C&E Guy

So, starting with "Made" now?

Made of Money - Adam Ant


----------



## Contused

Money For Nothing - Dire Straits


----------



## mikeyB

Nothing lasts forever - Maroon 5


----------



## Contused

Forever Autumn - Justin Hayward


----------



## Vince_UK

Ruddy slow internet Missed it lol Deleted it to keep the flow


----------



## Vince_UK

Autum Leaves- Francis Albert Sinatra


----------



## Contused

Leaves That Are Green - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Vince_UK

Green, Green Grass Of Home - Tom Jones


----------



## C&E Guy

Home Tonight - Aerosmith


----------



## Mark T

Tonight's the Night - Pink


----------



## Contused

Night Train - James Brown


----------



## Wirrallass

Train Kept A-Rollin' ~ The Yardbirds


----------



## Vince_UK

Rollin - Lil Wayne


----------



## C&E Guy

Linda On My Mind - Conway Twitty


----------



## Contused

Mind, Body And Soul - The Flaming Ember


----------



## Mark T

Soul Deep - Roxette


----------



## robert@fm

Deep Blue -- Arcade Fire


----------



## Vince_UK

Blue Moon - - Billie Holiday


----------



## C&E Guy

Moondance - Van Morrison


----------



## Contused

Cream - Dance the Night Away


----------



## Vince_UK

Away In A Manger - Anon


----------



## Contused

Manger Throne - Third Day


----------



## Stitch147

Thrown into the fire - Trivium (different word but sounds the same!)


----------



## Mark T

Fireball - Deep Purple


----------



## Matt Cycle

Ball and Chain - Janis Joplin


----------



## Vince_UK

Chain Gang - Sam Cook


----------



## Brando77

Gang...nam style, Psy. (Long shot)


----------



## Vince_UK

Style - Prince


----------



## Contused

Styles Of Beyond (Style Warz) - Styles Of Beyond


----------



## Mark T

Beyond the Invisible - Enigma


----------



## Wirrallass

Invisible Empire ~ KT Tunstall


----------



## Contused

Empire State Of Mind (Part II) Broken Down - Alicia Keys


----------



## robert@fm

Down to Earth -- Peter Gabriel and the Soweto Choir


----------



## Contused

Earth Angel - Johnny Tillotson


----------



## Brando77

Angel Eyes- Roxy Music.


----------



## Contused

Eyes Without A Face – Billy Idol


----------



## Mark T

Face in the Sand - Iron Maiden


----------



## kentish maid

Sand in my Shoes - Dido


----------



## Contused

Shoeshine Boy - Eddie Kendricks


----------



## C&E Guy

Boys of Summer - Don Henley


----------



## Contused

Summer Rain - Johnny Rivers


----------



## C&E Guy

Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head - BJ Thomas


----------



## Contused

Head First - Babys


----------



## C&E Guy

First Time Ever I Saw Your Face - Roberta Flack

(I checked. It doesn't have the word "The " at the beginning.)


----------



## Contused

Face Everything And Rise - Papa Roach


----------



## C&E Guy

Rise Again -  Steve Hackett

(A bit of Prog class at last!)


----------



## Mark T

Against All Odds (Take A Look At Me Now) - Phil Collins


----------



## C&E Guy

Now I'm Here - Queen


----------



## Brando77

Here comes the sun - The Beatles


----------



## Mark T

Sun set - Kate Bush


----------



## kentish maid

Set Fire To The Rain - Adele


----------



## Contused

Rain Is A Good Thing – Luke Bryan


----------



## Mark T

Thing's I'll never Say - Avril Lavigne


----------



## Brando77

Tony Blairs theme. Things can only get better -D-Ream ( shoulda been called Things can only get worse with war criminal Tony Blair)


----------



## Mark T

Better be good to Me - Tina Turner


----------



## Contused

Me, The Peaceful Heart - Lulu


----------



## Brando77

Hearts of Stone by The Charms, Doo Wop masterclass.


----------



## C&E Guy

Stone In Love - Journey


----------



## kentish maid

Love Changes Everything - Sarah Brightman


----------



## C&E Guy

Everything I Do (I Do It For You) - Bryan Adams


----------



## Mark T

You and I - Queen


----------



## Contused

I Can't Stand It - Twenty 4 Seven


----------



## C&E Guy

It Ain't Me Babe - Bob Dylan


----------



## kentish maid

Babe I'm Gonna Leave You - Joan Baez


----------



## Contused

You Can't Get What you Want (Till you know what you want) - Joe Jackson


----------



## mikeyB

Want more- Bob Marley and the Wailers


----------



## Brando77

More than a feeling - Boston


----------



## Mark T

Feeling Hot - Coverdale-Page


----------



## Matt Cycle

Hot Stuff - Donna Summer


----------



## C&E Guy

Stuff Like That - Quincy Jones


----------



## Contused

That's It… I Quit… I'm Movin' On - Sam Cooke


----------



## C&E Guy

On The Street Where You Live - Nat King Cole


----------



## Mark T

Live and Let Die - Guns and Roses (and others too)


----------



## C&E Guy

Die Another Day -  Madonna


----------



## Brando77

Daydream believer - Monkees


----------



## Contused

Believers Never Give Up – After Me, The Flood


----------



## Brando77

Me and Mrs Jones - Billy Paul.


----------



## Mark T

Jonestown Tea - Otep


----------



## mikeyB

Tea House in China Town-  The Four Tops


----------



## Vince_UK

Town Called Malice - the Jam


----------



## mikeyB

Can’t find a single song starting with malice.

Alice in Wonderland - Johnny Mathis


----------



## Mark T

Landslide of Love - Transvision Vamp


----------



## Brando77

Classic. Love Train - O'Jays.


----------



## Vince_UK

Train - The Moonglows


----------



## Wirrallass

Train Kept A-Rollin' ~ The Yardbirds


----------



## Vince_UK

Rollin, Rollin - UFO


----------



## Wirrallass

Rolling and Tumblin' ~ The Gaslight Anthem!


----------



## Wirrallass

Tumbling Dice ~ Rolling Stones


----------



## Wirrallass

Diced Pineapples ~ Rick Ross


----------



## Wirrallass

Pineapple Skies ~ Miguel


----------



## Brando77

wirralass said:


> Train Kept A-Rollin' ~ The Yardbirds


Pfffft, Johnny Burnette Trio did it better.


----------



## C&E Guy

Struggled a bit with "skies", so:

Especially For You -  Kylie and Jason


----------



## Contused

You Won't Change Me - Black Sabbath


----------



## C&E Guy

Me Myself I - Joan Armatrading


----------



## Contused

I Call It Trouble - Barbara Acklin


----------



## C&E Guy

Trouble No More - The Allman Brothers


----------



## Brando77

More Than A Woman - Tavares.


----------



## Contused

Woman's Got Soul - The Impressions


----------



## C&E Guy

Soul Man -  Sam & Dave


----------



## Brando77

Man In The Mirror - Michael Jackson


----------



## mikeyB

Mirror of illusion- Hawkwind


----------



## Mark T

Illusions of Bliss - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## C&E Guy

Blissing Me - Bjork


----------



## Brando77

Me and Mrs Jones - Billy Paul.

(Was gonna put Me and Bobby McGee - Janis Joplin but that woulda killed the game


----------



## Contused

Jones On The Jukebox – Becky Hobbs


----------



## Brando77

Jukebox Baby - Perry Como.


----------



## Contused

Baby What You Want Me To Do - Jimmy Reed


----------



## Mark T

Don't lose your Head - Queen


----------



## kentish maid

Head Over Heels - Fears for Tears


----------



## Brando77

Heels on - Lady Saw, tough one!

*note* do not confirm as the lyrics will make a sailor blush.


----------



## Contused

On The Road Again - Canned Heat


----------



## C&E Guy

Against All Odds - Phil Collins


----------



## Contused

Odds And Ends – Bob Dylan


----------



## Brando77

End Of The Road - Boyz ll Men. No Ends


----------



## C&E Guy

Roadrunner - Jonathan Richman


----------



## Contused

Brando77 said:


> End Of The Road - Boyz ll Men. No Ends


Ends Of The Earth – Paul Weller


----------



## Contused

C&E Guy said:


> Roadrunner - Jonathan Richman


Runaround Sue - Dion


----------



## C&E Guy

Sue Me, Sue You Blues - George Harrison


----------



## Contused

Blues At Sunrise - Albert King


----------



## mikeyB

Sunrise (Eyes of the young) - The Flaming Lips


----------



## Brando77

Young At Heart - Frank Sinatra.


----------



## Mark T

Heart of the House - Alanis Morrisette


----------



## kentish maid

House of Fun - Madness


----------



## Beck Mercer

Fun, fun, fun - beach boys.


----------



## C&E Guy

Fun Time - Joe Cocker


----------



## Contused

Time Has Come Today - The Chambers Brothers


----------



## Brando77

Today I Sing The Blues - Aretha Franklin.


----------



## Contused

Blues Before And After – Smithereens


----------



## mikeyB

After the love is gone - Earth, Wind and Fire


----------



## kentish maid

Gone Fishing - Bing Crosby


----------



## Contused

Fishing For A Dream – Turin Brakes


----------



## Mark T

Dream Song - Joe Satriani


----------



## Contused

Song Within A Song – Camel


----------



## Mark T

Song for my Father - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## C&E Guy

Father and Son - Cat Stevens


----------



## Vince_UK

Son of a Preacher Man - Dusty Springfield


----------



## Mark T

Man Made Paradise - Freddie Mercury


----------



## C&E Guy

Paradise By The Dashboard Light - Meat Loaf


----------



## Vince_UK

Light My Fire - The Doors


----------



## C&E Guy

Fire And Rain - James Taylor


----------



## Contused

Rain On The Roof - The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## C&E Guy

Off & On - Sophie Ellis Bextor


----------



## Contused

On Broadway - The Drifters


----------



## Vince_UK

Broadway Melody - I have no idea lol


----------



## C&E Guy

Vince_UK said:


> Broadway Melody - I have no idea lol



There was "Broadway Melody of 1974"  from Genesis's album The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway.

I'll now try:

Melody Motel - Squeeze


----------



## Contused

Motel Morning – Cadillac Sky


----------



## Brando77

Morning Has Broken - Cat 'Yusuf' Stevens.


----------



## Contused

Broken Hearted Fool - Inez Foxx


----------



## Mark T

Foolin' Around - Freddie Mercury


----------



## C&E Guy

Around The World - Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## Brando77

World In My Eyes - Depeche Mode.


----------



## Contused

Eyes Of The World – Grateful Dead


----------



## Mark T

World Falls Away - Seether


----------



## Contused

Away From You - Gerry And The Pacemakers


----------



## C&E Guy

You Are The Sunshine Of My Life - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Contused

Life Is A Rock (But The Radio Rolled Me) - Reunion


----------



## Brando77

Rockabilly Boogie - Johnny Burnette Trio (classic)


----------



## kentish maid

Brando77 said:


> Rockabilly Boogie - Johnny Burnette Trio (classic)


The Andrews Sisters - Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy

(showing my age)


----------



## Vince_UK

Boys - The Beatles


----------



## Vince_UK

Boys Do Fall In Love - Robin Gibb


----------



## Wirrallass

Love Somebody ~ Maroon 5


----------



## C&E Guy

Somebody To Love - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## kentish maid

Love is All  Around - Wet Wet Wet


----------



## mikeyB

Around here - Counting Crows


----------



## C&E Guy

Here There and Everywhere - The Beatles


----------



## Mark T

Where We Would Be - Porcupine Tree


----------



## Mark T

At some point we are going to have to steer this so we can get a certain Rick Astley track in


----------



## Contused

Mark T said:


> Where We Would Be - Porcupine Tree


Be True To Your School - The Beach Boys


----------



## kentish maid

School's Out - Alice Cooper


----------



## mikeyB

Out to get me- Guns n Roses


----------



## Vince_UK

Me And My Shadow - Judy Garland  and many others of course


----------



## Mark T

Shadows in Silence - Enigma


----------



## Wirrallass

Silence is Golden ~ The Tremeloes


----------



## Wirrallass

Golden Ring ~ Eric Clapton


----------



## Wirrallass

Ring of fire ~ Johnny Cash


----------



## kentish maid

Firestarter - Prodigy


----------



## Contused

Fire And Rain - James Taylor


----------



## Wirrallass

Rain dance ~ Nick Clark


----------



## Wirrallass

Dance ~ Rick Astley


----------



## kentish maid

Dance With My Father - Luther Vandross


----------



## Mark T

Father to Son - Queen


----------



## kentish maid

Son of my Father - Chicory Tip


----------



## Vince_UK

Father Returns -  Billy Ocean.


----------



## Contused

Return Of The Mack - Mark Morrison


----------



## Brando77

Mack The Knife - Bobby Darin.


----------



## Vince_UK

Knife - Motorhead.


----------



## Contused

Knife Gun Axe – Six Feet Under


----------



## Brando77

Axe To Grind - Yngwie Malmsteen. Classic


----------



## C&E Guy

Independence Day - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Mark T

Days Are Gone - Haim


----------



## kentish maid

Gone, Gone, Gone - Everley Brothers


----------



## C&E Guy

One Of These Nights - The Eagles


----------



## kentish maid

Nights in White Satin - Moody Blues


----------



## C&E Guy

Sat In Your Lap - Kate Bush


----------



## Contused

Lap Of Luxury – Jethro Tull


----------



## C&E Guy

That was a struggle, but ....

Yesterday - The Beatles


----------



## Contused

Yesterday, When I Was Young - Roy Clark


----------



## Mark T

Young Lust - Pink Floyd


----------



## Contused

The Lust, The Flesh, The Eyes And The Pride Of Life – Smalltown Poets


----------



## C&E Guy

Life Is What You Make It - Talk Talk


----------



## Contused

It Will Stand - The Showmen


----------



## Brando77

Stand By Me - Ben E King.


----------



## Wirrallass

Me Against the Music ~ Britney Spears


----------



## C&E Guy

Ice Ice Baby-  Vanilla Ice


----------



## Mark T

Very tempting to follow this one up with "Under Pressure - Queen and David Bowie" as a type of homonym


----------



## Contused

Pressure And Time – Rival Sons


----------



## C&E Guy

Time Is On My Side - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Contused

Sidewalk Surfin' - Jan And Dean


----------



## mikeyB

Surfin’ Bird - The Trashmen


----------



## kentish maid

Bird Walk - Soulja Boy


----------



## Brando77

Walk Like A Man - Four Seasons.


----------



## Contused

(Man, Oh Man) I Want To Go Back – The Impressions


----------



## Mark T

Back In Black - AC/DC


----------



## C&E Guy

Black Magic Woman -  Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Contused

Woman To Woman - Shirley Brown


----------



## Mark T

Woman Down - Alanis Morissette


----------



## C&E Guy

Down And Out - Genesis


----------



## Contused

Out Of Sight - James Brown


----------



## Wirrallass

Sight of You ~ Tulisa


----------



## Contused

You Got To Me - Neil Diamond


----------



## Mark T

Me-an spirits - Silversun Pickups


----------



## mikeyB

Spirit in the Night - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Contused

Night Train - James Brown


----------



## C&E Guy

Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head - B J Thomas


----------



## Contused

Head First – Babys


----------



## C&E Guy

Steppin' Out - Joe Jackson


----------



## Contused

Out Of My Mind - Johnny Tillotson


----------



## C&E Guy

Indiana Wants Me - R Dean Taylor

(That was a struggle but I got there!)


----------



## Contused

Me, The Peaceful Heart - Lulu


----------



## Mark T

Heart of Nowhere - Noah and the Whale


----------



## C&E Guy

Nowhere To Run -  Martha & The Vandellas


----------



## Contused

Run Away Child, Running Wild - The Temptations


----------



## C&E Guy

Wild Honey - The Beach Boys


----------



## Contused

Honey Come Back - Glen Campbell


----------



## C&E Guy

Back For Good -  Take That


----------



## Contused

Good Time Charlie's Got The Blues - Danny O'Keefe


----------



## mikeyB

Blues, you’re a blood kill- Pistol Annie


----------



## Contused

Kill The White People – Eddie Murphy


----------



## Mark T

People Need Love - ABBA


----------



## Mark T

Love You Forever - Zendaya


----------



## Mark T

Forever Mine Never - The Band Perry

(Does anyone dare post it?)


----------



## Contused

Never Can Say Goodbye - The Jackson 5


----------



## Mark T

Contused said:


> Never Can Say Goodbye - The Jackson 5


----------



## Brando77

Goodbye Girl - Squeeze.


----------



## mikeyB

Girl with one eye - Florence and the Machine


----------



## C&E Guy

Eye Of The Tiger - Survivor


----------



## Contused

Tiger In The Rain – Michael Franks


----------



## C&E Guy

Rainy Days and Mondays -  The Carpenters


----------



## Mark T

Monday Morning - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Contused

Morning Side Of The Mountain - Donny And Marie Osmond


----------



## C&E Guy

Tainted Love - Soft Cell


----------



## Contused

Love Won't Let Me Wait - Major Harris


----------



## C&E Guy

Waiting On A Friend - The Rolling Stones (a brilliant song)


----------



## mikeyB

Friends and Lovers - Bread


----------



## C&E Guy

Lovers Of The World Unite - David and Jonathan


----------



## Contused

Unite And Win – Sham 69


----------



## Mark T

Win Some Lose Some - Robbie Williams


----------



## C&E Guy

Some Like It Hot - The Power Station


----------



## mikeyB

Hot Gets a Little Cold - Cindi Lauper


----------



## Wirrallass

Cold as Ice ~Foreigner


----------



## Mark T

Ice Cream - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## mikeyB

Cream Dream - Joan Osborne


----------



## Brando77

Dream Lover - Bobby Darin.


----------



## Mark T

Lovers On The Sun - David Guetta


----------



## C&E Guy

Sunshine Girl - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Contused

Girl On A Swing - Gerry And The Pacemakers


----------



## Wirrallass

Swing Life Away ~Rise Against!


----------



## C&E Guy

Away From Me - Evanescence

(Could have been Away In A Manger!)


----------



## mikeyB

Me and My Girl - various artists over the years in productions of the musical of the same name.


----------



## C&E Guy

Girls Just Wanna Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Contused

Funny Way Of Laughin' - Burl Ives


----------



## Mark T

Laughing Gas - Quiet Riot


----------



## kentish maid

Gasoline Alley Bred - The Hollies


----------



## C&E Guy

Red Red Wine - UB40


----------



## mikeyB

Wine Colored Roses - George Jones


----------



## C&E Guy

Rose Mary - Little Richard


----------



## kentish maid

Mary In The Morning - Glen Campbell


----------



## C&E Guy

Morning Rain - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## mikeyB

Rain in the Summertime- The Alarm


----------



## Vince_UK

Summertime -  Ella and Louis


----------



## Contused

Summertime Blues - The Who


----------



## C&E Guy

Escape (The Pina Colada Song) - Rupert Holmes


----------



## Contused

Escape Is So Simple – Cowboy Junkies


----------



## Mark T

Simplest Mistake - Seether


----------



## C&E Guy

Take It On The Run - REO Speedwagon


----------



## Contused

Run Away Child, Running Wild - The Temptations


----------



## C&E Guy

Wild Honey - The Beach Boys


----------



## kentish maid

Honey (I miss you) - Bobby Goldsboro


----------



## Wirrallass

Honey I Love You ~ The Dustbowl Revival!


----------



## Vince_UK

You Make Me Feel So Young - Frank Sinatra


----------



## C&E Guy

Young At Heart - The Bluebells


----------



## kentish maid

Heart of Gold - Neil Young


----------



## C&E Guy

Gold Dust Woman - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Wirrallass

C&E Guy said:


> Gold Dust Woman - Fleetwood Mac


You little devil C&E Guy! Tricky one!


----------



## Mark T

Women Seem - John Mellencamp


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark T said:


> Women Seem - John Mellencamp


Oh good one Mark!


----------



## Mark T

wirralass said:


> Oh good one Mark!


As ever, I do have a couple of options to follow on from that


----------



## Wirrallass

Seem(s) So Long Ago, Nancy ~ Leonard Cohen


----------



## kentish maid

Nancy Whiskey - Celtic Folk or The Dubliners


----------



## Contused

Whiskey Lullaby – Brad Paisley


----------



## kentish maid

Lullaby of Birdland - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Contused

Land Of 1000 Dances - Wilson Pickett


----------



## robert@fm

kentish maid said:


> Nancy Whiskey - Celtic Folk or The Dubliners


I think that one is actually called "The Calton Weaver".


----------



## robert@fm

Contused said:


> Land Of 1000 Dances - Wilson Pickett


Dance With Me -- Reginald Bosanquet


----------



## Wirrallass

Me & the Rhythm ~ Selena Gomez


----------



## kentish maid

robert@fm said:


> I think that one is actually called "The Calton Weaver".


Sorry, I got it off Youtube, can never trust internet


----------



## Contused

wirralass said:


> Me & the Rhythm ~ Selena Gomez


Rhythm Of The Rain - The Cascades


----------



## kentish maid

Rainy Day Women - Bob Dylan


----------



## robert@fm

Women of Intention -- Deap Vally


----------



## Mark T

On the Sunday of Life - Porcupine Tree


----------



## robert@fm

Life's Been Good -- Joe Walsh


----------



## Contused

Good Lovin' Ain't Easy To Come By - Marvin Gaye And Tammi Terrell


----------



## mikeyB

By the Way - Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## robert@fm

Way Back When -- Kodaline


----------



## mikeyB

When a Boy Meets a Girl - Terri Clark


----------



## kentish maid

Girl on Fire - Alicia Keys


----------



## Mark T

Firestarter - The Prodigy


----------



## robert@fm

Start a Band -- Brad Paisley


----------



## kentish maid

Band On The Run - Wings


----------



## robert@fm

Running Free -- Iron Maiden


----------



## C&E Guy

Free As A Bird - The Beatles


----------



## Vince_UK

Birdsong - Sean Lennon


----------



## C&E Guy

Song For Guy - Elton John


----------



## Contused

Guy Who Got A Headache And Accidentally Saves The World – Flaming Lips


----------



## C&E Guy

World Without Love - Peter & Gordon


----------



## Contused

Love Me Do - The Beatles


----------



## Lisa66

Do I wanna know? - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Contused

Know Who You Are – Supertramp


----------



## C&E Guy

Are You Lonesome Tonight? - Elvis Presley


----------



## mikeyB

Tonight I Wanna Cry - Keith Urban


----------



## Mark T

Cry For Help - Rick Astley


----------



## C&E Guy

Help Me Make It Through The Night - loads of versions (Kris Kristofferson, Elvis, Glen Campbell etc.)


----------



## kentish maid

Night Fever - The Bee Gees


----------



## robert@fm

Vertical Rhythm -- The Gossip


----------



## Vince_UK

Rhythm is a Dancer - Corona...


----------



## C&E Guy

Ernie, The Fastest Milkman In the West - Benny Hill


----------



## Contused

West End Girls – Pet Shop Boys


----------



## C&E Guy

Girls Talk - Elvis Costello & The Attractions


----------



## Contused

Talking Loud And Saying Nothing — James Brown


----------



## Mark T

Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now - Starship


----------



## Mark T

Now Or Never - Jodie Connor


----------



## mikeyB

What else? The inevitable...

Never gonna give you up- Rick Astley 

Sorry for introducing the ear worm


----------



## Mark T

Yay, we had to do it sometime


----------



## C&E Guy

Uptown Girl - Billy Joel


----------



## Contused

Girl, You'll Be A Woman Soon — Neil Diamond


----------



## C&E Guy

One In Ten - UB40


----------



## Contused

Ten Seconds To Love — Mötley Crüe


----------



## C&E Guy

Love of the Common People - Paul Young


----------



## Contused

People Get Ready - The Impressions


----------



## C&E Guy

Ready Steady Go - Generation X


----------



## Contused

Go Ahead And Cry — The Righteous Brothers


----------



## Mark T

Cry little Sister - Gerald McMann


----------



## C&E Guy

Sisters Of Mercy - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Contused

Mercy Mercy Me — Marvin Gaye


----------



## C&E Guy

Me And Mrs Jones - Billy Paul


----------



## Contused

Becky Hobbs – Jones On The Jukebox


----------



## C&E Guy

Jukebox Jive - The Rubettes


----------



## KayC

Jive Talkin' - Bee Gees


----------



## mikeyB

Talking in Your Sleep - The Romantics.


----------



## KayC

Sleep Through the Static - Jack Johnson


----------



## C&E Guy

Ticket To Ride - The Beatles


----------



## KayC

C&E Guy said:


> Ticket To Ride - The Beatles



??


----------



## mikeyB

staTIC, KayC. Fair play.


----------



## KayC

mikeyB said:


> staTIC, KayC. Fair play.


oh OK....

Identity - Mina Caputo


----------



## Contused

Identity On Fire – A Skylit Drive


----------



## mikeyB

Fire on High - ELO


----------



## Contused

High Time We Went — Joe Cocker


----------



## Mark T

Went Away - The Maccabees


----------



## KayC

Away in Silence - Creed


----------



## Contused

Silence Is Golden — The Tremeloes


----------



## Mark T

Golden Years - David Bowie


----------



## KayC

Years Go By  -  Stratovarius


----------



## mikeyB

By the Light of the Silvery Moon - multiple artists since 1909 when it was written. 

One of the first songs to rhyme Moon, June and Spoon. We all know what spooning meant...so did Little Richard when he recorded the song. I think lubricious is the word.


----------



## Contused

Moon Shadow — Cat Stevens


----------



## Mark T

Shadow Boxing - Extreme


----------



## mikeyB

Boxing Day - Blink 182


----------



## Vince_UK

Day in, Day out - David Kersh.


----------



## C&E Guy

Out Of Time - Chris Farlowe


----------



## kentish maid

Time To Go Home - Julia Williams ( the closing credits of Andy Pandy)


----------



## C&E Guy

Home By The Sea - Genesis


----------



## mikeyB

Sea of Madness - Iron Maiden


----------



## KayC

Madness in  Me  -  The Skillet


----------



## kentish maid

Me and My Shadow - Flanagan and Allen


----------



## Contused

Shadow Of Your Wings — Hillsong United


----------



## C&E Guy

Wings Of Fortune - Rick Wakeman


----------



## Contused

Fortunate Son — Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## kentish maid

Son of My Father - Chicory Tip


----------



## Contused

Father Of Day, Father Of Night — Manfred Mann's Earth Band


----------



## Mark T

Night Flight - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

Flight of the Rat - Deep Purple


----------



## kentish maid

Rat in Mi Kitchen - UB40


----------



## C&E Guy

Kitchen Floor - Madness


----------



## robert@fm

Flawed Design -- Stabilo


----------



## C&E Guy

Design For Life -  Manic Street Preachers (I saw them live, doing this, last Wednesday night!)


----------



## kentish maid

Life is a Roller Coaster - Ronan Keating


----------



## C&E Guy

Roller Coaster By The Sea -  Jonathan Richman & The Modern Lovers


----------



## Contused

Sea Of Heartbreak — Don Gibson


----------



## C&E Guy

Breaking Up Is Hard To Do - Neil Sedaka


----------



## Contused

Do I Love You? — The Ronettes


----------



## KayC

You Got the Silver  -  The Rolling Stones


----------



## Brando77

Silver Lady - David Soul...ugh.


----------



## kentish maid

Lady in the Long Black Dress - Sister Act


----------



## Mark T

Dressed for Success - Roxette


----------



## C&E Guy

Success Story -  The Who


----------



## mikeyB

Story of my Life. - One Direction


----------



## C&E Guy

Life In A Northern Town - The Dream Academy


----------



## Brando77

Town Called Malice - The Jam.


----------



## Contused

Town Without Pity — Gene Pitney


----------



## robert@fm

Pity Party -- Melanie Martinez


----------



## Contused

Party Girl — Tommy Roe


----------



## Mark T

Girl You Know It's True - Milli Vanilli


----------



## Brando77

True Love Ways - Buddy Holly


----------



## kentish maid

Ways to be Wicked - Cast of Descendants 2 Movie


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

Wicked Games - The weeknd


----------



## kentish maid

Games People Play - Joe South


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

Play that song - Train


----------



## kentish maid

Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## robert@fm

Blue Crystal Glow -- Jewel


----------



## kentish maid

Glow in the Dark - The Wanted


----------



## Contused

Dark Lady — Cher


----------



## kentish maid

Lady of Knock - Daniel O'Donnell


----------



## Mark T

Knocking on Forbidden Doors - Enigma


----------



## Contused

Doors Unlocked And Open — Death Cab For Cutie


----------



## Vince_UK

Open Your Heart - Madonna


----------



## Contused

Heart Full Of Soul — The Yardbirds


----------



## nickinwarwick

Hello all. I've been away for a bit but I see this thread is still going strong!

Soul on Fire - Kylie


----------



## kentish maid

Firestarter - Prodigy


----------



## mikeyB

Start as you mean to go on - Aphex Twin


----------



## kentish maid

On the Road Again - Canned Heat


----------



## Mark T

Against All Odds (Take A Look At Me Now) - Phil Collins


----------



## kentish maid

Odd Are - Bare Naked Ladies


----------



## C&E Guy

Are You Lonesome Tonight? - Elvis


----------



## Contused

Tonight I Won't Be There — Adam Wade


----------



## kentish maid

There Goes My Baby - The Drifters


----------



## Spireite72

Baby break it down the rolling stones


----------



## kentish maid

Down Down Deeper and Down - Status Quo


----------



## Contused

Down By The Lazy River — The Osmonds


----------



## C&E Guy

River Deep Mountain High - Ike & Tina Turner


----------



## Contused

River Of Dreams — Billy Joel


----------



## Mark T

High Hopes - Pink Floyd


----------



## C&E Guy

Hopes And Fears - Will Young

(I thought that Keane did this - but it might just have been an album title.)


----------



## Contused

Fears To Remember — Brothers Martin


----------



## C&E Guy

I could have done "Remember You're A Womble" but I thought better of it.

Remember, Walking In The Sand - The Shangrilas


----------



## Contused

Sand In The Wind — Highlord


----------



## C&E Guy

Windmills Of Your Mind - Noel Harrison


----------



## Contused

Mind, Body And Soul — The Flaming Ember


----------



## C&E Guy

Soul Man - Sam & Dave


----------



## Contused

Man Of Many Words — Joe Bonamassa


----------



## C&E Guy

Words Can Beak Your Heart - Don Henley


----------



## Contused

Heart Full Of Soul — The Yardbirds


----------



## C&E Guy

Soul Sacrifice -  Santana


----------



## Contused

Sacrifice Of Praise — Don Moen


----------



## C&E Guy

Praise You -  Fatboy Slim


----------



## Mark T

You Better You Bet - The Who


----------



## kentish maid

Betcha By Golly Wow - Stylistics


----------



## Contused

Wow! That's Loud — Green Day


----------



## mikeyB

Loud noises - Bad Meets Evil


----------



## C&E Guy

Noise Epic - The Verve


----------



## Contused

Epic Last Song — Does It Offend You, Yeah


----------



## Mark T

Song of the Century - Green Day


----------



## C&E Guy

That was difficult. I couldn't think of anything with "century" or "rye" or even "ryan", so I came up with ...

Young At Heart - The Bluebells


----------



## Mark T

I had "Century Plant - Victoria Williams" ..  But let's continue with yours.


----------



## Contused

C&E Guy said:


> That was difficult. I couldn't think of anything with "century" or "rye" or even "ryan", so I came up with ...
> 
> Young At Heart - The Bluebells


Heart Full Of Soul - The Yardbirds


----------



## Brando77

Soul Man - Sam and Dave.


----------



## Contused

Man Of Many Words — Buddy Guy


----------



## C&E Guy

Words Can Break Your Heart - Don Henley


----------



## Contused

Heart Of Gold — Neil Young


----------



## C&E Guy

Gold Dust Woman - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Contused

Woman Helping Man — The Vogues


----------



## Mark T

Man On A Wire - Garbage


----------



## C&E Guy

Wire Shock - Brian Eno


----------



## Contused

Shock Me — KISS


----------



## C&E Guy

Me And My Arrow - Harry Nilsson


----------



## mikeyB

Arrows Fly - Edgo


----------



## Contused

Fly Me To The Moon — Bobby Womack


----------



## C&E Guy

Moon River - Danny Williams


----------



## Contused

River Deep - Mountain High — Ike And Tina Turner


----------



## C&E Guy

Higher Love - Steve Winwood


----------



## Contused

Love Me Do — The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

Do It Again - The Beach Boys / Steely Dan


----------



## Contused

Again I Say Rejoice — Israel Houghton


----------



## Mark T

Rejoice and Be Happy - Violent Femmes


----------



## Contused

Happy Together — The Turtles


----------



## Brando77

Together Forever - Rick Astley.


----------



## Contused

Forever Came Today — Diana Ross And The Supremes


----------



## C&E Guy

Today I Started Loving You Again - John Fogerty


----------



## Contused

Again It's Over — Lacrimas Profundere


----------



## C&E Guy

Over You - Roxy Music


----------



## Contused

You Never Can Tell — Chuck Berry


----------



## mikeyB

Tell Me That It Isnt True - Bob Dylan


----------



## Mark T

True Blue - Madonna


----------



## C&E Guy

Blue Jay Way - The Beatles


----------



## mikeyB

Way Down - Elvis Presley


----------



## C&E Guy

Down And Out -  Genesis


----------



## Contused

Out Of Sight — James Brown


----------



## C&E Guy

Sight For Sore Eyes - Aerosmith


----------



## Contused

Eyes That See In The Dark — Kenny Rogers


----------



## kentish maid

Dark Side of the Moon = Pink Floyd


----------



## Brando77

Moon River - By the loveliest woman to ever live Audrey Hepburn.


----------



## Mark T

Rivers of Love - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## kentish maid

Love Changes Everything - Michael Ball


----------



## C&E Guy

Everything Is Average Nowadays - Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## mikeyB

Day after day- Badfinger


----------



## C&E Guy

Daydream Believer - The Monkees


----------



## C&E Guy

Are you stuck with this one? That's almost 24 hours with no reply.

So ...

Ever Fallen In Love With Someone (You Shouldn't Have Fallen In Love With)? - The Buzzcocks


----------



## Contused

Someone Saved My Life Tonight — Elton John


----------



## C&E Guy

Tonight It's You - Cheap Trick


----------



## Contused

You Tell Me Why — The Beau Brummels


----------



## Mark T

Why'd you lie to me - Anastacia


----------



## C&E Guy

Mendocino County Line - Willie Nelson & Diane Womack


----------



## kentish maid

Line Up - Aerosmith


----------



## C&E Guy

Up On The Roof -  The Drifters


----------



## Contused

Roof Of The World — One Minute Silence


----------



## Mark T

World on Fire - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## Contused

Fire And Rain — James Taylor


----------



## kentish maid

Raining in My Heart - Buddy Holly


----------



## Contused

Heart Full Of Soul — The Yardbirds


----------



## mikeyB

Soul on Fire - Spiritualised


----------



## Contused

Fire On The Mountain — The Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## kentish maid

Mountains of Mourne - Don McLean


----------



## Contused

Mourning Sad Morning — Free


----------



## Mark T

Morning Sun - Robbie Williams


----------



## kentish maid

Sunshine Superman - Donovan


----------



## Contused

Superman's Big Sister — Ian Dury & The Blockheads


----------



## kentish maid

Sisters are doin' it for themselves - Eurythmics


----------



## Mark T

Self Portrait - Rainbow


----------



## kentish maid

Portrait of My Love - Matt Monro


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Me With All Of Your Heart - Agnetha Faltskog


----------



## Contused

Heart Full Of Soul — The Yardbirds


----------



## C&E Guy

Soul Of A Man - Beck


----------



## Contused

Man's Thirst For Worldy Desires Will Uphold Mans Thirst For Air — Memphis May Fire


----------



## Mark T

Airplane - Plain White T's


----------



## C&E Guy

Planet Earth -  Duran Duran


----------



## Contused

Earth Angel — Johnny Tillotson


----------



## mikeyB

Angel, Angel, Down We Go Together - Morrissey


----------



## Contused

Together Let's Find Love — The 5th Dimension


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Me Do -  The Beatles


----------



## Contused

Do It Again A Little Bit Slower — Jon And Robin And The In Crowd


----------



## C&E Guy

Werewolves of London - Warren Zevon


----------



## kentish maid

London Calling - The Clash


----------



## C&E Guy

Calling To You - Robert Plant


----------



## Contused

You Never Can Tell — Chuck Berry


----------



## C&E Guy

Tell Me When - The Applejacks


----------



## Contused

When I Fall In Love — The Lettermen


----------



## C&E Guy

Love The One You're With - Stephen Stills


----------



## Contused

With A Girl Like You — The Troggs


----------



## kentish maid

You Were Made For Me - Freddie and the Dreamers


----------



## Contused

Me And You And A Dog Named Boo — Lobo


----------



## kentish maid

Boom Boom Boom I Want You In My Room - Vengaboys


----------



## Contused

Room To Breathe — You Me At Six


----------



## mikeyB

Breath Kissing Matter’s Mouth - Tangerine Dream.


----------



## kentish maid

Mouth of the River - Imagine Dragons


----------



## C&E Guy

River Deep Mountain High - Ike & Tina Turner


----------



## kentish maid

Hi Ho Silver Lining - Jeff Beck


----------



## C&E Guy

That was a struggle, but I came up with:

In Germany Before The War - Randy Newman


----------



## Mark T

War Pigs - Black Sabbath


----------



## C&E Guy

Pigs On The Wing - Pink Floyd


----------



## Contused

Wings Of An Angel — Skin


----------



## kentish maid

Angel of Death - Thin Lizzy


----------



## Contused

Death Or Glory — Clash


----------



## Mark T

Gloryland - Daryl Hall


----------



## kentish maid

Hen Wlad Fy Nhadau  - Llanelli Male Voice Choir  (Sorry, I couldn't resist )


----------



## Mark T

OK, take this!

Daddy's Home - Cliff Richard


----------



## kentish maid

Home on The Range - Roy Rogers


----------



## Mark T

Geno - Dexys Midnight Runners


----------



## kentish maid

No Man's Land - Donovan


----------



## C&E Guy

Land Of 1,000 Dances - Wilson Pickett


----------



## Contused

Dances Of Death — Mekong Delta


----------



## Mark T

Death Of A Martian - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Contused

Martian Girl — Aquabats


----------



## C&E Guy

Girls Just Wanna Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Contused

Fun, Fun For Everyone — Lisa Germano


----------



## C&E Guy

One Of These Days - Pink Floyd


----------



## kentish maid

Days Like This - Van Morrisen


----------



## Contused

This Diamond Ring — Gary Lewis And The Playboys


----------



## C&E Guy

Ring Of Fire - Johnny Cash


----------



## Contused

Fire And Rain — James Taylor


----------



## C&E Guy

Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head - B J Thomas


----------



## Contused

Head Games — Foreigner


----------



## C&E Guy

Games People Play - Joe South


----------



## Contused

Play Me — Neil Diamond


----------



## C&E Guy

Me Myself I - Joan Armatrading


----------



## Mark T

I Can Do Better - Avril Lavigne


----------



## C&E Guy

Better Be good To Me - Tina Turner


----------



## Contused

Me And Baby Brother — War


----------



## C&E Guy

Brothers Of The Road - The Allman Brothers


----------



## Contused

Road To Nowhere — Talking Heads


----------



## Brando77

Nowhere Is Home - Dexys Midnight Runners.


----------



## Mark T

Home Invasion / Regret #9 - Steven Wilson


----------



## C&E Guy

#9 Dream - John Lennon & The Plastic Ono Band


----------



## Mark T

C&E Guy said:


> #9 Dream - John Lennon & The Plastic Ono Band


Although I was going for 99 Luftballon


----------



## C&E Guy

Mark T said:


> Although I was going for 99 Luftballon



I remember it well - and the awful performance on Top Of The Pops!


----------



## Mark T

C&E Guy said:


> I remember it well - and the awful performance on Top Of The Pops!


The German version of the song is actually much better.  However, back on track

Dreaming #11 - Joe Satriani


----------



## Contused

11 O'clock Tick Tock — U2


----------



## C&E Guy

That's a bit difficult. There is a brilliant song by Mike Rutherford called "Between The Tick and the Tock" but that wouldn't fit.

So ....

Karma Police - Radiohead


----------



## Contused

(There's "Tock's Taunt - Loke's Treachery" — Amon Amarth) However…

Police on My Back — Equals


----------



## C&E Guy

Contused said:


> (There's "Tock's Taunt - Loke's Treachery" — Amon Amarth) However…
> 
> Police on My Back — Equals



That's a new one on me.

Back For Good -  Take That


----------



## Contused

Good Time Charlie's Got The Blues — Danny O'Keefe


----------



## Mark T

Blue Sunday - The Doors


----------



## C&E Guy

Sunday Girl - Blondie


----------



## Contused

Girl On A Swing — Gerry And The Pacemakers


----------



## Brando77

Swing Spring - Miles Davis.


----------



## C&E Guy

Spring Is Here - Nina Simone


----------



## Contused

Here Comes My Baby — The Tremeloes


----------



## C&E Guy

Baby Now That I've Found You - The Foundations


----------



## Contused

You Tell Me Why — The Beau Brummels


----------



## C&E Guy

Why Do Fools Fall In Love? - Frankie Lymon & The Teenagers


----------



## Contused

Love Is Blue — Paul Mauriat And His Orchestra


----------



## C&E Guy

Blue Is The Colour - Chelsea FC Squad


----------



## Mark T

Colourflow in Mind - Porcupine Tree


----------



## Contused

Mind Games — John Lennon


----------



## C&E Guy

Games People Play - Joe South


----------



## Contused

Play Me The Waltz Of The Angels — Buck Owens


----------



## C&E Guy

Angels Wanna Wear My Red Shoes - Elvis Costello


----------



## kentish maid

Shoes Upon The Table -  Blood Brothers


----------



## Contused

Table For Two — Joe


----------



## kentish maid

Two Tribes - Frankie Goes To Hollywood


----------



## Contused

Tr-*I-Be-S*o Fresh — Soulja Boy


----------



## C&E Guy

She Loves You - The Beatles


----------



## kentish maid

You're Gonna Need Somebody on Your Bond - Donovan


----------



## C&E Guy

kentish maid said:


> You're Gonna Need Somebody on Your Bond - Donovan



Is that a song about a whisky warehouse? 

Don't Stop - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Contused

Stop! In The Name Of Love — The Supremes


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Me Two Times - The Doors


----------



## kentish maid

C&E Guy said:


> Is that a song about a whisky warehouse?
> 
> Don't Stop - Fleetwood Mac


Sounds like it should be doesn't it


----------



## Contused

Times Like These — Kid Rock


----------



## C&E Guy

These Colours Don't Run - Iron Maiden


----------



## Contused

Run Away Child, Running Wild — The Temptations


----------



## kentish maid

Wild Thing - The Troggs


----------



## C&E Guy

Things We Said Today - The Beatles


----------



## kentish maid

Daydream Believer - Monkees


----------



## mikeyB

Believe Me - Christina Aguilera


----------



## C&E Guy

Medicine Man - Barclay James Harvest


----------



## Contused

A Man's A Man For A' That — Celtic Folk


----------



## C&E Guy

That'll Be The Day - Buddy Holly


----------



## Contused

Day Dreaming — Aretha Franklin


----------



## Mark T

Dreaming While You Sleep - Genesis


----------



## C&E Guy

Mark T said:


> Dreaming While You Sleep - Genesis



Great choice Mark.  


Sleep Tonight -  The Rolling Stones


----------



## mikeyB

Tonight is Forever - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## C&E Guy

Forever And Ever - Demis Roussos


----------



## Contused

Every Day I Have To Cry Some — Arthur Alexander


----------



## Mark T

To keep Northie happy

Somewhere in Between - Kate Bush


----------



## Brando77

Between The Sheets - The Isley Bros.


----------



## Contused

Sheets Of Egyptian Cotton — Jesse Spencer


----------



## kentish maid

Cotton Eye Joe - Rednex


----------



## Mark T

Joe The Lion - David Bowie


----------



## C&E Guy

On Broadway - The Drifters


----------



## kentish maid

Way Down - Elvis Presley


----------



## C&E Guy

Down And Out - Genesis


----------



## kentish maid

Out of Touch - Hall and Oates


----------



## C&E Guy

Touch Me In The Morning - Diana Ross

(When she got arrested for striking a photographer at the airport - she ended up in The Supreme Court!  )


----------



## kentish maid

Morning Glory - Oasis


----------



## C&E Guy

Glory Days - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Contused

Days Of Wine And Roses — Andy Williams


----------



## C&E Guy

Roses Are Red - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Contused

Red Roses For A Blue Lady — Vic Dana


----------



## C&E Guy

Lady Evil - Black Sabbath


----------



## Contused

Evil Come Evil Go — Puffball


----------



## Mark T

Go West - The Village People


----------



## Rachel64

West End Girls - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## C&E Guy

Girls Talk - Dave Edmunds


----------



## Contused

Talk Back Trembling Lips — Johnny Tillotson


----------



## C&E Guy

Lips Like Sugar - Echo & The Bunnymen


----------



## Contused

Sugar Lips — Al Hirt


----------



## Rachel64

Lips are movin - Meghan Trainor


----------



## Mark T

Movin' On - Joe Satriani


----------



## C&E Guy

One Step Beyond - Madness


----------



## Contused

Beyond The Sea — Bobby Darin


----------



## C&E Guy

Sealed With A Kiss - Brian Hyland


----------



## Rachel64

Kiss The Bride - Elton John


----------



## kentish maid

Ride a White Swan - T Rex


----------



## Mark T

Swan Dive - Ani DiFranco


----------



## C&E Guy

Dive Into Me - Big Country


----------



## kentish maid

Me And You And A Dog Named Boo - Lobo


----------



## C&E Guy

Oops Upside Your Head - The Gap Band


----------



## kentish maid

Heading For The Light - Travelling Wilburys


----------



## C&E Guy

Light My Fire -  The Doors


----------



## Contused

Fire And Rain — James Taylor


----------



## C&E Guy

Raining In My Heart - Buddy Holly


----------



## Contused

Heart Of Stone — The Rolling Stones


----------



## kentish maid

Stoned Love - Supremes.


----------



## Contused

Love Me Warm And Tender — Paul Anka


----------



## Mark T

Tender Surrender - Steve Vai


----------



## C&E Guy

Ernie (The Fastest Milkman In The West) - Benny Hill


----------



## Contused

West Of The Wall — Toni Fisher


----------



## Mark T

Wall of Glass - Liam Gallagher


----------



## C&E Guy

Glass House - The Bee Gees


----------



## kentish maid

House of the Rising Sun - Animals


----------



## C&E Guy

Sunshine Superman - Donovan


----------



## kentish maid

Man On The Run - Dash Berlin


----------



## mikeyB

Run Silent Run Deep - Iron Maiden

(Could have been nastier- same band, Run For The Hills)


----------



## Mark T

Deep River - John Oates

Although there was a Right Said Fred song that would of been a nightmare for the next person.


----------



## C&E Guy

River So Wide - Phil Collins


----------



## C&E Guy

C&E Guy said:


> River So Wide - Phil Collins



This has either stumped you, or you are all too busy sunbathing!  If it's the former, we'll go with  ...

Dedicated To The One I Love - Mamas & Papas


----------



## Rachel64

Love me love my dog - Pete Shelley


----------



## kentish maid

Dog Days Are Over - Florence and the Machine


----------



## C&E Guy

Over You - Roxy Music


----------



## kentish maid

You Are My Sunshine - Johnny Cash


----------



## C&E Guy

Shine On You Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## Mark T

Diamond Dogs - David Bowie


----------



## C&E Guy

Mark T said:


> Diamond Dogs - David Bowie



I couldn't think of anything that starts with "Dogs" so I Googled it. Nothing at all.

So ...

Sail On - The Commodores


----------



## Wirrallass

Same here C&E so ....
On a Saturday Night ~ Barry Blue
WL


----------



## kentish maid

Night Fever - Bee Gees


----------



## Mark T

C&E Guy said:


> I couldn't think of anything that starts with "Dogs" so I Googled it. Nothing at all.
> 
> So ...
> 
> Sail On - The Commodores


I guess I shouldn't really let you into my secret stash for when it get's stuck, but.... http://www.songfacts.com/search-songs-1.php?dogs

Although given I have a few Pink Floyd albums, I would of found that one in my collection.


----------



## C&E Guy

Every Teardrop Is A Waterfall - Coldplay

Thanks Mark. That's worth knowing. I've got an I-Tunes library with about 30,000 tracks on it. Stuff from the 50s and earlier right up to the present day. 

And I've got every Pink Floyd Album, I go to see The Australian Pink Floyd every year, and am going to see Nick Mason live in September.


----------



## Contused

Waterfalls Of Darkness — Crionics


----------



## mikeyB

Darkness on the edge of town - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## kentish maid

Town Called Malice - The Jam


----------



## Mark T

Ice Cream Man - Blur


----------



## kentish maid

Man of the World - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Mark T

World Without You - Belinda Carlisle

Had to hunt in my collection a little, I've already used my first two choices.  I guess that's the problem with this game running for a while that some options have already been used.  I didn't specifically state that song's can't be re-used but I've been trying to avoid it!


----------



## dirtydancing24

You sure do - Strike

amazing what just comes into your head that you remember dancing to


----------



## kentish maid

Do Wah Diddy Diddy - Manfred Mann


----------



## Contused

D'yer Mak'er — Led Zeppelin


----------



## Mark T

Jamaica Jerk-Off - Elton John


----------



## C&E Guy

Fall On Me -  R.E.M.


----------



## Mikep73

dirtydancing24 said:


> You sure do - Strike
> 
> amazing what just comes into your head that you remember dancing to





Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I remember this when It first came out. And I strike live in bowlers when I was 14 and again years later at a German edm festival.


----------



## Mikep73

Me myself and i by De la soul


----------



## Contused

I Won't Last A Day Without You — Carpenters


----------



## Mikep73

(You gotta) fight for your right (to party) by the beastie boys


----------



## C&E Guy

Party Doll - Buddy Knox


----------



## mikeyB

Dolls in the Shadow - Tangerine Dream


----------



## C&E Guy

Shadow Of The Heirophant - Steve Hackett

(Some Prog Rock class!!!  )


----------



## mikeyB

Ant Man Bee - Captain Beefheart and his Magic Band

Now there’s class, C&E Guy


----------



## C&E Guy

Been Down So Long - The Doors


----------



## Contused

Long Train Runnin' — The Doobie Brothers


----------



## Mark T

Runnin' Out - Chickenfoot


----------



## Rachel64

Out of Touch - Hall and Oates


----------



## C&E Guy

Touch Me In The Morning - Diana Ross


----------



## mikeyB

Morning Glory - Leonard Cohen


----------



## C&E Guy

Glory Days - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Mikep73

Days go by - the offspring


----------



## Contused

By Default, By Design — ABC


----------



## C&E Guy

Design For Life - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## Contused

Life Is A Rock (But The Radio Rolled Me) — Reunion


----------



## Rachel64

Rock On - David Essex


----------



## persephone

On and on. Gladys Knight


----------



## Mikep73

On a plain - nirvana


----------



## persephone

Plain Jane, Jewel


----------



## Mikep73

Jane - Jefferson starship


----------



## Contused

Jane, The Queen Of Love — Frank Black


----------



## Brando77

Love Shack - The B52s


----------



## Mark T

Shackler's Revenge - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Contused

Revenge Of Sleeping Beauty — Dalbello


----------



## C&E Guy

Beauty And The Beast - Stevie Nicks


----------



## Contused

Beast In Air, Beast In Water — Snowmine


----------



## mikeyB

I’ll just bounce this one along....

Water- The Who


----------



## Mark T

Watermark - Enya


----------



## mikeyB

Mark My Words - P.O.D


----------



## Contused

Words Of Love — The Mamas And The Papas


----------



## mikeyB

Love ain’t for keepin’- The Who


----------



## Contused

Keepin' Out Of Mischief Now — Fats Waller


----------



## Mark T

Now I'm Here - Queen


----------



## persephone

Hello Lionel Richie


----------



## Contused

Lo Mucho Que Te Quiero (The More I Love You) — Rene Y Rene


----------



## Wirrallass

Quiero Ser Tu Amigo ~ Sesame Street


----------



## Mark T

Amigone - The Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Contused

Gone At Last — Paul Simon, Phoebe Snow, And The Jessy Dixon Singers


----------



## Brando77

Last Christmas- Wham


----------



## Mark T

Master Of The Universe - Hawkwind


----------



## Contused

Universe Is Mine — Markus Schulz


----------



## Brando77

Mine For Life - Ultravox.


----------



## C&E Guy

Life Is What You Make It - Talk Talk


----------



## Wirrallass

It Started all Over Again ~ Brenda Lee (1962)


----------



## C&E Guy

Against All Odds (Take A Look At me Now) - Phil Collins


----------



## Contused

Odds Get Even — Victory Pill


----------



## Mark T

Even Less - Porcupine Tree


----------



## mikeyB

Less Than You Think - Wilco


----------



## Wirrallass

Think About That ~ Jessie J


----------



## Mark T

That Day - Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## CivicFreak

Day of the Sunflowers (We march on) - Basement Jaxx


----------



## Brando77

Sunflower Suit - Buffalo Tom


----------



## Wirrallass

Suit & Tie ~ Justin Timberlake


----------



## Wirrallass

Tie Your Mother Down ~ Queen


----------



## Mark T

Down by the Seaside - Led Zep


----------



## mikeyB

Seaside Rendezvous- Queen


----------



## C&E Guy

Us And Them - Pink Floyd


----------



## mikeyB

Embrace another fall - Robert Plant


----------



## Contused

Fall For You — Nina


----------



## C&E Guy

You Don't Know Me - Ray Charles


----------



## Contused

Me And Baby Brother — War


----------



## mikeyB

Brothers gonna work it out - Public Enemy


----------



## C&E Guy

Out In The Streets - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Mark T

Tempting to follow that one with more by the boss, but instead..

Streets Of London - Ralph McTell


----------



## C&E Guy

London Calling - The Clash


----------



## Contused

Calling All Friends — Low Stars


----------



## C&E Guy

Friends And Enemies - Biffy Clyro


----------



## Contused

Enemies In Love — Marc Nelson


----------



## Mark T

Love makes the world go Round - Madonna


----------



## mikeyB

Round We Go - Dizzee Rascal


----------



## Contused

Go All The Way — Raspberries


----------



## C&E Guy

Way Down - Elvis


----------



## dirtydancing24

Downtown by Petula Clark


----------



## C&E Guy

Own It - The Black eyed Peas


----------



## mikeyB

It’s Only Life - The Shins


----------



## C&E Guy

Life In Technicolor - Coldplay  (and, yes, it does have the American spelling)


----------



## Contused

Color Him Father — The Winstons


----------



## mikeyB

Father and Son - Rod Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Son Of A Preacher Man - Dusty Springfield


----------



## Contused

Man's Thirst For Worldy Desires Will Uphold Mans Thirst For Air — Memphis May Fire


----------



## C&E Guy

Airlane -Gary Numan (Strictly speaking it's not a song. It's an instrumental).

I could put Air On A G String - Bach (also an instrumental).


----------



## Contused

Lane Life — Jimmy Wopo


----------



## C&E Guy

Life During Wartime - Talking Heads


----------



## Contused

Wartime Prayers — Paul Simon


----------



## C&E Guy

Sail On -  The Commodores


----------



## Brando77

On The Good Ship Lollipop - Shirley Temple


----------



## Rachel64

Lollipop - Mika


----------



## C&E Guy

Pop Music - M


----------



## Rachel64

Music was my first love - John Miles


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Of The Common People - Nicky Thomas (as well as Paul Young)


----------



## mikeyB

People are Strange - The Doors


----------



## C&E Guy

Strange Magic - ELO


----------



## Brando77

Magic Moments - Perry Como.


----------



## C&E Guy

Moments In Love - The Art Of Noise


----------



## Rachel64

Love Bites - Def Leppard


----------



## C&E Guy

Tesla Girls - OMD


----------



## mikeyB

Girl With One Eye - Florence and the Machine


----------



## dirtydancing24

Eye of the tiger - survivor


----------



## mikeyB

Tiger Mountain Peasant Song - Fleet Foxes


----------



## C&E Guy

Song For Guy - Elton John


----------



## Contused

Guy Love — Scrubs


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Is All Around - The Troggs


----------



## Brando77

Around The World - The Red Hot Chilli Peppers.


----------



## Wirrallass

World Without Love ~ the Beatles


----------



## nickinwarwick

Love at first sight - Lush


----------



## C&E Guy

Couldn't think of anything, so ...

Take It Back - Pink Floyd


----------



## mikeyB

Back to Black - Amy Winehouse


----------



## Contused

Black Magic Woman — Santana


----------



## C&E Guy

Woman  From Tokyo - Deep Purple


----------



## mikeyB

Tokyo Road - Bon Jovi


----------



## Ruby/London

Road to Nowhere - Talking Heads


----------



## C&E Guy

Nowhere To Run - Martha & The Vandellas


----------



## Wirrallass

RUNning Scared ~ Roy Orbison


----------



## Rachel64

Scared to Dance - The Skids


----------



## Mark T

Dance Away - Roxette


----------



## mikeyB

Away From the Sun - 3 doors down


----------



## Rachel64

Sun and Steel - Iron Maiden


----------



## C&E Guy

Steel River - Chris Rea


----------



## Rachel64

Rivers of Babylon - Boney M


----------



## C&E Guy

Lonely Boy - Andrew Gold


----------



## Contused

Boy From New York City — Manhattan Transfer


----------



## Rachel64

City Lights - David Essex


----------



## Ruby/London

Lights - Journey


----------



## C&E Guy

Lights Of Home - U2


----------



## dirtydancing24

Home tonight - Aerosmith


----------



## Contused

Tonight I Won't Be There — Adam Wade


----------



## C&E Guy

There Goes My Baby - The Drifters


----------



## Rachel64

Baby Jane - Rod Stewart


----------



## Mark T

Jane Doe - Alicia Keys


----------



## Wirrallass

Doe of the Morning ~ psalters      (With the help of Google!)


----------



## C&E Guy

Morning Has Broken - Cat Stevens


----------



## Rachel64

Broken Wings - Mister Mister


----------



## C&E Guy

Wings Of A Dove - Madness


----------



## mikeyB

Dove sono i bei  momenti- Mozart, Marriage of Figaro Act III.

(Translations allowed)


----------



## Wirrallass

Momenti Che ~ Daniels Balloi


----------



## C&E Guy

Cherry Oh Baby - UB40

(We were getting a bit highbrow there! )


----------



## Wirrallass

Che Lingo ~ Black Girl Magic

Ooops C&E GUY beat me to it.....so

Baby...


----------



## Wirrallass

Baby, You Make Me Crazy ~ Sam Smith


----------



## Contused

Crazy Mama — J.J. Cale


----------



## C&E Guy

Mama Told Me Not To Come -  Three Dog Night


----------



## Wirrallass

Come a Little Bit Closer ~ Jay & the Americans


----------



## Brando77

Closer To The Heart - Rush.


----------



## C&E Guy

Heart of Glass - Blondie


----------



## Ruby/London

Glass Angel - Erasure


----------



## C&E Guy

Angel  Tonight - Foreigner


----------



## mikeyB

Tonight and forever -  Carly Simon


----------



## Eddy Edson

Forever Young - B. Dylan


----------



## C&E Guy

Young At Heart - The Bluebells


----------



## mikeyB

Heart of Stone - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Mark T

Stone Cold Crazy - Queen


----------



## Wirrallass

Crazy in Love ~ Kenny Rogers


----------



## Wirrallass

Love Really Hurts Without You ~ Billy Ocean


----------



## Contused

You Never Can Tell — Chuck Berry


----------



## Wirrallass

Tell Me You Love Me ~ Demi Lovato


----------



## Wirrallass

Me Too ~ Meghan Trainor


----------



## Mark T

Two Sides to Every Story - Joe Satriani


----------



## Wirrallass

Story of my Life ~ One Direction


----------



## Wirrallass

Life after You ~ Daughtry


----------



## Rachel64

You Ain’t Seen Nothing Yet - Bachman-Turner Overdrive


----------



## Wirrallass

Yet to Say ~ Halfdown Thomas


----------



## C&E Guy

Say It Ain't So - Gary Brooker


----------



## mikeyB

So what - Pink


----------



## C&E Guy

What Do You Want? - Adam Faith


----------



## mikeyB

Want you so bad - The Vaccines


----------



## C&E Guy

Bad To The Bone - George Thorogood & The Destroyers


----------



## CivicFreak

Bones By Birds - Soundgarden


----------



## C&E Guy

Birds Of A Feather - Joe South


----------



## mikeyB

Feather? Bit tricky...

Feather your nest - John Philips


----------



## Contused

Nest Of The Cuckoo Bird — Cramps


----------



## Mark T

Birdhouse In Your Soul - They Might Be Giants


----------



## C&E Guy

Soul Man - Sam & Dave


----------



## mikeyB

Man! I Feel Like a Woman - Shania Twain


----------



## C&E Guy

Woman In Love - Barbara Streisand


----------



## Contused

Love Is All Around — The Troggs


----------



## C&E Guy

All Around The World - Oasis


----------



## Brando77

World in my eyes - Depeche Mode


----------



## Ruby/London

Eye of the Tiger - Survivor


----------



## Eddy Edson

Tiger Tiger - Duran Duran


----------



## Ruby/London

Tiger Feet - Mud


----------



## Rachel64

Feet in the Water - 3 Doors Down (had to ask Google for a little help with this one!)


----------



## C&E Guy

Down The Dustpipe - Status Quo


----------



## dirtydancing24

closest i could get 
Pipes of peace - Paul McCartney


----------



## C&E Guy

Peaceful Easy Feeling -  The Eagles


----------



## Contused

Feeling Alright — Joe Cocker


----------



## C&E Guy

Alright Now - Free


----------



## Ruby/London

Now Generation - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Mark T

Generation Idiot - Nonpoint


----------



## Ruby/London

Idiot Song - Monthly Python


----------



## C&E Guy

Songs From The Wood - Jethro Tull


----------



## dirtydancing24

Wood Jackson  - David Bowie


----------



## C&E Guy

Jackson - Nancy Sinatra & Lee Hazlewood

(Sorry, that just moves it one one.)


----------



## Rachel64

Jack and Diane - John Mellencamp


----------



## C&E Guy

Need Your Love So Bad - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Rachel64

Bad Moon Rising - Credence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Mark T

Rising Water - James Vincent McMorrow


----------



## Ruby/London

Waterloo Sunset - Kinks


----------



## C&E Guy

Set The Controls For The Heart Of The Sun - Pink Floyd


----------



## mikeyB

Sunday Morning Call - Oasis


----------



## C&E Guy

Call Me - Blondie


----------



## mikeyB

Me and my Shadow - multiple artists since 1927 ranging from Al Jolson to Robbie Williams.


----------



## Contused

Shadow Of Your Smile — Frank Sinatra


----------



## mikeyB

Smile Like You Mean It - The Killers


----------



## Mark T

It Takes Two - Tina Turner


----------



## Rachel64

Two Tribes - Frankie Goes to Hollywood


----------



## C&E Guy

Best Of My Love -  The Eagles


----------



## Rachel64

Love is in the Air - John Paul Young


----------



## Ruby/London

Air -  ... and the name of the band is Talking Heads


----------



## dirtydancing24

Air guitar - McBusted


----------



## mikeyB

Guitar Town - Steve Earle


----------



## Ruby/London

Town Called Malice - The Jam


----------



## Rachel64

Ice Ice Baby - Vanilla Ice


----------



## mikeyB

Baby you’re a rich man-  The Beatles


----------



## Rachel64

Man in the Mirror - Michael Jackson


----------



## C&E Guy

Mirror Man - Human League


----------



## Rachel64

Man! I feel like a Woman - Shania Twain


----------



## C&E Guy

Woman's World - Cher


----------



## Rachel64

World where you live - Crowded House


----------



## Mark T

Live to Hell - Madonna


----------



## C&E Guy

Hello - Shakespear's Sister (or Lionel Ritchie)


----------



## dirtydancing24

Hello, I Love You – The Doors


----------



## C&E Guy

You Are the Sunshine of My Life - Stevie Wonder


----------



## mikeyB

Life Is A Highway - Tom Cochrane


----------



## Ruby/London

Has to be...

Highway to Hell - AC/DA


----------



## Mark T

Hell Wit Ya - Pink


----------



## Rachel64

Yakety Yak - The Coasters


----------



## C&E Guy

Keep It Dark - Genesis


----------



## dirtydancing24

Dark streets of London - The Progues


----------



## C&E Guy

London Calling - The Clash


----------



## Ruby/London

Calling Occupants of Interplanetary Craft ~ The Carpenters


----------



## Rachel64

Cracklin Rosie - Neil Diamond


----------



## mikeyB

Rosie Won’t You Please Come Home - The Kinks


----------



## C&E Guy

Home By The Sea -  Genesis


----------



## dirtydancing24

Sea of love - Iggy pop


----------



## Ruby/London

Sea of Love ~ Iggy Pop


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Will Tear Us Apart - Joy Division


----------



## mikeyB

Part Time Lover - Oasis


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Lover Man - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## C&E Guy

Man On The Moon - R.E.M.


----------



## mikeyB

Moon River - Audrey Hepburn (original) and many others


----------



## C&E Guy

River Deep Mountain High - Ike & Tina Turner


----------



## Mark T

Higher Ground - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## C&E Guy

Under Your Thumb - Godley & Creme


----------



## Rachel64

C&E Guy said:


> Under Your Thumb - Godley & Creme


Pleased you got that one, I was struggling but yours is quite tricky too!


----------



## Rachel64

Thumbelina - Danny Kaye


----------



## mikeyB

In a  Broken Dream - Rod Stewart and others


----------



## C&E Guy

Dream A Little Dream Of Me -  The Mamas & The Papas


----------



## mikeyB

Me And My Shadow - just about everybody who could hold a tune since 1927


----------



## C&E Guy

Shadow Of The Heirophant -  Steve Hackett  

('Prog' royalty!)


----------



## Rachel64

Ant Music - Adam and the Ants


----------



## mikeyB

Sick and tired- Black Sabbath


----------



## Mark T

Redshift Riders - Joe Satriani

I suspect I can guess what follows this!


----------



## Rachel64

Was it this one - Riders on the Storm - The Doors


----------



## Mark T

Rachel64 said:


> Was it this one - Riders on the Storm - The Doors


Yup


----------



## Contused

Rachel64 said:


> Riders on the Storm - The Doors



Storm Inside Of You — Veronica Ballestrini


----------



## Rachel64

Mark T said:


> Yup


Sorry to be so predictable!


----------



## Rachel64

You Are Not Alone - Michael Jackson


----------



## Mark T

Alone I Break - Korn


----------



## Rachel64

Break My Stride - Matthew Wilder


----------



## mikeyB

Death of it All - Rod Zombie


----------



## Contused

All I Could Do Was Cry — Etta James


----------



## Eddy Edson

Cry Me a River - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## mikeyB

River Deep, Mountain High - Ike and Tina Turner


----------



## Rachel64

High Fidelity - Elvis Costello


----------



## C&E Guy

Yesterday Man - Chris Andrews

(the first record I ever had. I couldn't even read at that age so my parents marked the 'A' side with a pencil cross so that I'd know which side to put on.)


----------



## Contused

Man's Thirst For Worldy Desires Will Uphold Man's Thirst For Air — Memphis May Fire


----------



## C&E Guy

Airlane - Gary Numan (though it's an instrumental not a song)


----------



## Rachel64

Never Been Better - Olly Murs


----------



## Mark T

Better Life - Pink


----------



## C&E Guy

Life Is For Living - Barclay James Harvest


----------



## Rachel64

Living Next Door to Alice - Smokie


----------



## C&E Guy

Iceblink Luck - Cocteau Twins


----------



## Rachel64

Lucky Stars - Dean Friedman


----------



## C&E Guy

Arsenic And Old Lace - Theme tune from the film


----------



## mikeyB

Lace it - Sean Paul


----------



## C&E Guy

It Doesn't Matter Anymore - Buddy Holly


----------



## Contused

Anymore Good Lovin' — Bruce Robison


----------



## C&E Guy

Lovin' You - Minnie Ripperton


----------



## Rachel64

You Should be Dancing - Bee Gees


----------



## Ruby/London

Dancing Queen - Abba


----------



## Rachel64

Queen of Hearts - Dave Edmunds


----------



## Mark T

Hearts Go Crazy - Parachute


----------



## mikeyB

Crazy for you - Madonna


----------



## C&E Guy

You Shouldn't Do That - Hawkwind


----------



## Rachel64

That’ll be the Day - Buddy Holly


----------



## C&E Guy

Day-O (The Banana Boat Song) - Harry Belafonte


----------



## dirtydancing24

oh what a night - the four seasons


----------



## Rachel64

Night Owl - Gerry Rafferty


----------



## Contused

Owl Eyes — Devendra Banhart


----------



## Rachel64

Eye of the Tiger - Survivor


----------



## mikeyB

Tiger in the Night - Katie Melua


----------



## Rachel64

Night Boat to Cairo - Madness


----------



## C&E Guy

Rock And Roll Music - Chuck Berry


----------



## mikeyB

Music to Hear - Ladysmith Black Mambazo


----------



## C&E Guy

Heart And Soul - T'Pau


----------



## Mark T

Soul to Squeeze - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## C&E Guy

Am I allowed:

Skweeze Me, Pleeze Me - Slade


----------



## mikeyB

Me and Bobby McGee - Roger Miller (originally)

Sorry...


----------



## Contused

Gee, Baby, Ain't I Good To You? — Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Rachel64

You are so Beautiful - Joe Cocker


----------



## Contused

Beautiful Sunday — Daniel Boone


----------



## Rachel64

Sunday Morning Nightmare - Sham 69


----------



## Mark T

Nightmares Of The Bottom - Lil Wayne


----------



## Contused

Bottom Of The Glass — Whiskeytown


----------



## mikeyB

Glass and the Ghost Chidren - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Rachel64

Children of the night - Richard Marx


----------



## Brando77

Night Fever - Bee Gees.


----------



## mikeyB

Fever of Love - The Sweet


----------



## Ruby/London

Love Will Tear Us Apart ~ Joy Division


----------



## Contused

Apart From You — Reality Check


----------



## dirtydancing24

*(You drive me) Crazy by Britney Spears *


----------



## mikeyB

Crazy Babies - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Contused

Babies Are Born Happy — Bacon Brothers


----------



## Rachel64

Happy Talk - Captain Sensible


----------



## mikeyB

Talk About Our Love - Kanye West


----------



## Contused

Love Is Blue — Paul Mauriat And His Orchestra


----------



## Rachel64

Blue Velvet - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Mark T

Velveteen - Transvision Vamp


----------



## Rachel64

Teenage Kicks - The Undertones


----------



## Contused

Kicks After Six — Scorpions


----------



## Mark T

69 Tea - Seether


----------



## Rachel64

Tea for Two - Doris Day


----------



## mikeyB

2,4,6,8 Motorway - Tom Robinson Band


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

Motorway city- Hawkwind.


----------



## mikeyB

City of Blinding Lights - U2


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

Lights- Journey


----------



## Rachel64

Light my Fire - The Doors


----------



## mikeyB

Fire Woman - The Cult

No misogynistic replies, please


----------



## Contused

Woman Helping Man — The Vogues


----------



## mikeyB

Man in Black - Johnny Cash


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

Oh dear bit of a boo! boo!      It’s lights not light. Plus 1 word song. Therefore it has to be mirrored ( rules on page 1) 
So i’ll Correct it and put , See the lights by simple minds..


----------



## Mark T

Hepato-pancreato said:


> Oh dear bit of a boo! boo!      It’s lights not light. Plus 1 word song. Therefore it has to be mirrored ( rules on page 1)
> So i’ll Correct it and put , See the lights by simple minds..


I think everyone's given up on the mirror rule, so don't get too worried


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

Oh sorry, just me being pedantic.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

So carry on from Mikey B.  Man in Black - Johnny cash


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

Black Betty - Ram Jam


----------



## Rachel64

Betty Woz Gone - Stooshe (had help with this one from Google!)


----------



## Mark T

Gone to California - Pink


----------



## C&E Guy

California Dreamin' - Mamas & Papas


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

Dreaming - Blondie


----------



## dirtydancing24

Dreaming Of Me – Depeche Mode


----------



## mikeyB

Me Against the World - Tupac


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

World wide suicide - Pearl jam


----------



## dirtydancing24

suicidal thoughts - by The Notorious B.I.G.


----------



## C&E Guy

Tsunami - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

See what you did there ... ts. End of thoughts..... back on track Thoughts of a dying atheist- Muse


----------



## Wirrallass

Stay With Me ~ Shakespeare's Sister

WL


----------



## Mark T

Mean Spirits - Silversun Pickups


----------



## Rachel64

Spirits in the Material World - The Police


----------



## mikeyB

World in My Eyes - Depeche Mode


----------



## C&E Guy

Yesterday Man - Chris Andrews


----------



## dirtydancing24

Man Down – Rihanna


----------



## C&E Guy

Down Deep Inside - Donna Summer


----------



## dirtydancing24

Inside out - eve 6


----------



## C&E Guy

Out of Time - Chris Farlowe


----------



## Contused

Time To Get Down — The O'Jays


----------



## Rachel64

Down Under - Men at Work


----------



## Wirrallass

Under a Blanket of Blue ~ Ella Fitzgerald 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Blue Bayou ~ Roy Robison

WL


----------



## Rachel64

You Wear it Well - Rod Stewart


----------



## dirtydancing24

Well i wonder - The smiths


----------



## C&E Guy

Wonderful Land - The Shadows

(although I realise it's not actually a "song")


----------



## Mark T

Landslide of Love - Transvision Vamp


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Of The Common People - Nicky Thomas


----------



## mikeyB

People Gonna Talk - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Wirrallass

People Like Us ~Kelly Clarkson

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> People Gonna Talk - Linda Ronstadt


Oi MikeyB I posted that song at the same time!!!  What happened to "Ladies first?" 

Ok. The next song begins with...Talk

WL


----------



## dirtydancing24

Talk me down  - Westlife


----------



## C&E Guy

I could be really silly and put "Talk Talk" by Talk Talk - but that would get us nowhere.  So:

Talk Of The Town - The Pretenders


----------



## Rachel64

Town Called Malice - The Jam


----------



## mikeyB

Alice Was a Dream - Mr Flood’s Party


----------



## C&E Guy

Dream Baby - Roy Orbison


----------



## Wirrallass

Baby One More Time ~ Britney Spears. 2009

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Times Like These ~ Foo Fighters

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

*The Se*ashores Of Old Mexico ~ George Strait

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Mexico ~ Billy Midnight.

I think I've cornered myself HELP please anyone? @Mark T?

WL


----------



## Rachel64

Cold as Ice - Foreigner 

@wirralass - the best I could do


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

Has to be this... ice ice baby- vanilla ice


----------



## Contused

Baby I Love You — Aretha Franklin


----------



## Rachel64

You Can Get It If You Really Want - Jimmy Cliff


----------



## Mark T

Wanted Dead or Alive - Bon Jovi


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

Want more- Bob Marley


----------



## WHT

More than a feeling - Boston


----------



## mikeyB

Feelin’ Alright- Joe Cocker


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

Alright now - Free


----------



## C&E Guy

Owner of a Lonely Heart - Yes


----------



## dirtydancing24

Heart Of Stone - 1990 - Cher


----------



## mikeyB

Stone Crazy World - Wilson Pickett


----------



## C&E Guy

World At Your Feet - Embrace


----------



## mikeyB

Feet Down - Hank Williams


----------



## C&E Guy

Down In The Tube Station At Midnight - The Jam


----------



## dirtydancing24

* Midnight Train to Georgia - Gladys Knight & The Pips*


----------



## Wirrallass

Georgia on my mind ~ Ray Charles


----------



## Wirrallass

Mind Over Matters ~Restless Heart

WL


----------



## mikeyB

Mind Games - Sinéad O’Connor


----------



## Rachel64

Games Without Frontiers - Peter Gabriel


----------



## C&E Guy

Couldn't get anything, so ...

Speak To Me - Pink Floyd


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

Me and Bobby McGee - Janis Joplin


----------



## mikeyB

Geek Stink Breath - Green Day


----------



## dirtydancing24

Breath Away - Duffy


----------



## C&E Guy

You Can't Hurry Love - Phil Collins


----------



## mikeyB

Love of my life - Queen

C’m on, C&E there’s at least 5 songs I know of starting with Away


----------



## Mark T

Life's Been Good - Joe Walsh


----------



## mikeyB

Good Old Fashined Lover Boy - Queen


----------



## dirtydancing24

Boy From Nowhere - Tom Jones


----------



## C&E Guy

Nowhere To Run - Fontella Bass


----------



## mikeyB

Run Silent, Run Deep - Iron Maiden


----------



## C&E Guy

Deep Blue -  Arcade Fire


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

Blue Monday - New order


----------



## dirtydancing24

Monday morning church - alan jackson


----------



## C&E Guy

Church On Sunday - Green Day


----------



## mikeyB

Sunday Morning Call - Oasis


----------



## C&E Guy

Call Me - Blondie


----------



## Mark T

Me and My Monkey - Robbie Williams


----------



## Rachel64

Monkey Man - The Rolling Stones


----------



## mikeyB

Man On The Edge - Iron Maiden


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

Edge of heaven - Wham


----------



## dirtydancing24

heaven is a place on earth  - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## Mark T

Earth and Sun and Moon - Midnight Oil


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

Moon is up - Rolling stones


----------



## dirtydancing24

Up all night - One Direction


----------



## C&E Guy

Night In The City - ELO


----------



## Rachel64

City of Blinding Lights - U2


----------



## Mark T

Lights of Heaven - Joe Satriani


----------



## Rachel64

Heaven is a Place on Earth - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## C&E Guy

Earth Song - Michael Jackson


----------



## mikeyB

Song For Someone - U2


----------



## C&E Guy

One Day Like This - Elbow


----------



## mikeyB

This Sullen Welsh Heart - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## C&E Guy

Art For Art's Sake - 10CC


----------



## mikeyB

Sake of the Song - Hayes Carll


----------



## C&E Guy

Soong For Guy - Elton John


----------



## mikeyB

Guys like Me- Eric Church


----------



## C&E Guy

mikeyB said:


> Guys like Me- Eric Church



Mendocino County Line - Willie Nelson & Lee Ann Womack


----------



## dirtydancing24

Never forget - take that


----------



## C&E Guy

Forget About You - The Motors


----------



## mikeyB

You Make Loving Fun - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## C&E Guy

Funky Town - Lipps Inc.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

Town called malice - The jam


----------



## Mark T

Alice Practice - Crystal Castles


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

Ice ice baby - vanilla ice


----------



## Rachel64

Baby I Love You - The Ramones


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

You shook me all night long Ac/Dc


----------



## Mark T

Long Way To Happy - Pink


----------



## Rachel64

Happy Talk - Captain Sensible


----------



## mikeyB

Talk To Me - Mary J Blige


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

Me and mrs Jones - Billy Paul


----------



## C&E Guy

Say It Ain't So-  Gary Brooker


----------



## Rachel64

So Lonely - The Police


----------



## C&E Guy

Lonely Boy - Andrew Gold


----------



## mikeyB

Boy Trouble - Bananarama


----------



## Rachel64

Trouble Child - Joni Mitchell


----------



## C&E Guy

Child In Time - Deep Purple


----------



## Rachel64

Time to say Goodbye - Sarah Brightman/Andrea Bocelli


----------



## dirtydancing24

Goodbye stranger - Supertramp


----------



## C&E Guy

Goodbye Girl - Squeeze


----------



## mikeyB

Girls Gone Wild - Madonna


----------



## Mark T

Wild Women Do - Natalie Cole


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

Do it now - The clash


----------



## Rachel64

Now that you’re gone - Diana Ross


----------



## dirtydancing24

Gone Away From Me - Holly Williams


----------



## C&E Guy

Me Myself I - Joan Armatrading


----------



## Rachel64

I am a cider drinker - The Wurzels


----------



## C&E Guy

Kern River - Emmylou Harris


----------



## Mark T

River Man - Nick Drake


----------



## mikeyB

Man In The Long Black Coat - Bob Dylan


----------



## Rachel64

Coat of many colours - Dolly Parton


----------



## C&E Guy

Colours of My Life - The Seekers


----------



## dirtydancing24

Life Is a Highway - Tom Cochrane


----------



## mikeyB

Highway Runner - Donna Summer


----------



## C&E Guy

Couldn't think of anything, so

Ernie (The Fastest Milkman in the West) - Benny Hill


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

E.R.N.I.E.- madness


----------



## C&E Guy

Everything I Do (I Do It For You) - Bryan Adams


----------



## Rachel64

Do Anything You Wanna Do - Thin Lizzy


----------



## C&E Guy

Do You Love Me? - Brian Poole & The Tremeloes


----------



## dirtydancing24

me myself and i - G-Eazy x Bebe Rexha


----------



## C&E Guy

I Wonder Why - Dion & The Belmonts (and possibly Showaddywaddy)


----------



## dirtydancing24

Why Do Fools Fall in Love -  Diana Ross and the Supremes


----------



## Rachel64

Love on the Rocks - Neil Diamond


----------



## mikeyB

Rock your heart out - AC/DC


----------



## Rachel64

Out of Touch - Hall and Oates


----------



## dirtydancing24

Touch Me - Avicii


----------



## mikeyB

Me and My Shadow - Whispering Jack Smith (1927) and hundreds since


----------



## C&E Guy

Shadow On The Wall - Mike Oldfield


----------



## Mark T

All Dead All Dead - Queen


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

Dead flowers - Rolling Stones


----------



## Rachel64

Flowers in your Hair -The Lumineers


----------



## dirtydancing24

Hair down - Mollie king


----------



## C&E Guy

Down Under - Men At Work


----------



## mikeyB

Underneath The Stars - Mariah Carey


----------



## C&E Guy

Stars On 45 - Stars on 45


----------



## Contused

45 Minutes To Broadway — Sheek Louch


----------



## Rachel64

Broadway Hotel - Al Stewart


----------



## dirtydancing24

Hotel California - the eagles


----------



## C&E Guy

California Dreaming - Mamas & Papas (and Beach Boys)


----------



## mikeyB

Dreaming the same dream - No Doubt

Sorry


----------



## C&E Guy

mikeyB said:


> Dreaming the same dream - No Doubt
> 
> Sorry




Dream A Little Dream of Me - Mamas & Papas


----------



## Contused

Me And Baby Brother — War


----------



## Rachel64

Brother Louie - Hot Chocolate


----------



## C&E Guy

This was a struggle, but ...

I Enjoy Being A Girl - Doris Day


----------



## Contused

Girl On A Swing — Gerry And The Pacemakers


----------



## Rachel64

Swinging on a star - Bing Crosby


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

Back to what was a struggle Louie Louie - Motörhead  never mind!
Stars - Simply Red


----------



## Contused

Stars Lead The Way — Reach The Sky

…





Rachel64 said:


> Brother Louie - Hot Chocolate





Hepato-pancreato said:


> Back to what was a struggle Louie Louie - Motörhead…


…or: Brother Louie -> Louie Louie -> Louie, Go Home — Paul Revere & The Raiders


----------



## C&E Guy

Contused said:


> Stars Lead The Way — Reach The Sky
> 
> …
> 
> …or: Brother Louie -> Louie Louie -> Louie, Go Home — Paul Revere & The Raiders



Way Down - Elvis


----------



## Contused

Down By The Lazy River — The Osmonds


----------



## C&E Guy

Rivers Of Babylon - Boney M


----------



## mikeyB

Babylon Sisters - Steely Dan


----------



## Rachel64

Sisters are doin it for themsleves - Aretha Franklin/Eurthymics


----------



## mikeyB

Vesper’s Goodbye - Nick Jonas and the Administration.


----------



## Mark T

Bicycle Race - Queen


----------



## mikeyB

Race You Down the Mountain - Woody Guthrie


----------



## Rachel64

Mountain Woman - The Kinks


----------



## C&E Guy

Woman In Love - Barbara Streisand


----------



## Rachel64

Love me love my dog - Pete Shelley


----------



## Wirrallass

Dog Days Are Over ~ Florence & The Machine


----------



## C&E Guy

Over You - Roxy Music


----------



## Rachel64

You ain’t going nowhere - Bob Dylan


----------



## mikeyB

Nowhere is Home - Dexys Midnight Runners


----------



## Mark T

Homecoming - Green Day


----------



## Rachel64

Coming out of the dark - Gloria Estefan


----------



## C&E Guy

Darkness On The Edge of Town - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## dirtydancing24

*Town Called Malice - the Jam *


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

Malice- Bad Omens


----------



## C&E Guy

Ice Ice Baby - Vanilla Ice


----------



## Rachel64

Baby it’s cold outside - several different artists for this one!


----------



## Mark T

Outside the Wall - Pink Floyd


----------



## mikeyB

Walls of the Mind - Dolly Parton


----------



## Rachel64

Mind Game - John Lennon


----------



## C&E Guy

Games People Play - Joe South


----------



## mikeyB

Play The Game Tonight - Kansas


----------



## C&E Guy

Tonight the Streets Are Ours - Richard Hawley


----------



## dirtydancing24

Ours - Taylor Swift


----------



## C&E Guy

Couldn't think of anything, and couldn't find anything. So ...

She Loves You - The Beatles


----------



## mikeyB

You Never Give Me Your Money- the Beatles


----------



## Contused

Money Money Money Shouts — Fabolous


----------



## Rachel64

Shout out to my ex - Little Mix


----------



## WHT

X marks the spot - coldplay


----------



## Bronco Billy

Spot the Pigeon - Genesis


----------



## C&E Guy

Pigeon Song - America


----------



## Contused

Song Sung Blue — Neil Diamond


----------



## mikeyB

Blue Morning, Blue Day - Foreigner


----------



## C&E Guy

Days Even Years - Dan Arborise

(If you're not familiar with this song, do check it out. It's fantastic)


----------



## WHT

years and years - olly murs


----------



## Mark T

Year of the Dragon - Andrew Stockdale


----------



## C&E Guy

On The Road Again - Willie Nelson


----------



## mikeyB

Against All Odds (Take a Look at Me Now) - Phil Collins

I must make it clear I do not possess any Phil Collins albums.


----------



## C&E Guy

Now I'm Here - Queen

(And I've got all Phil Collins' albums, and have seen him live 3 times - and I saw Genesis live 3 times as well)


----------



## Mark T

Here I Go Again - Whitesnake


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

Again and again - Keane 
Sorry for the again, again. Lol.....
Both Phil Collins and whitesnake..remind me of late night romantic liaisons with beautiful women. ( when I could perform unlike now. E.D. We used to call it brewers droop.)


----------



## C&E Guy

Against The Wind - Bob Seger


----------



## Contused

Wind Beneath My Wings — Bette Midler


----------



## C&E Guy

Wings Of Speed - Paul Weller


----------



## mikeyB

Speed Demon - Michael Jackson


----------



## Mark T

On The Turning Away - Pink Floyd


----------



## C&E Guy

Away From Me - Evanescence


----------



## mikeyB

Me And My Guitar- Wishbone Ash


----------



## Bronco Billy

Guitar Tango - The Shadows


----------



## Seabreeze

Tango Mad - Harry Robinson


----------



## Seabreeze

Mad about the boy - Dina Washington


----------



## mikeyB

Boy Trouble - Bananarama


----------



## Seabreeze

Trouble no more - Mick Jagger, The Jimmy Rogers All-Stars, Keith Richards


----------



## Seabreeze

More - Alex Vargas


----------



## Rachel64

More than a Feeling - Boston


----------



## Seabreeze

Feelin' alright - Joe Cocker


----------



## Seabreeze

Alright now - Free


----------



## Contused

Now You Know — Little Willie John


----------



## Seabreeze

Know you now - Amy Winehouse


----------



## mikeyB

Now It’s Dark - Anthrax


----------



## Seabreeze

Dark side of the moon - Pink Floyd


----------



## Mark T

Moonlight Shadow - Mike Oldfield


----------



## Seabreeze

Shadows in the rain - Sting


----------



## Rachel64

Rain on your Parade - Duffy


----------



## C&E Guy

Death On Two Legs - Queen


----------



## missclb

Parade it – Radkey


----------



## Wirrallass

It doesn't matter any more ~ Buddy Holly
WL


----------



## mikeyB

More than silence- Culture Club


----------



## C&E Guy

Silence Is Golden - The 4 Seasons / The Tremeloes


----------



## Contused

Golden Girl — Rihanna


----------



## C&E Guy

Girls On Film - Duran Duran


----------



## WHT

Film Noir - Carly Simon


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

Black is black- los bravos??.?.??


----------



## Seabreeze

black night - Deep Purple


----------



## C&E Guy

Night Fever - The Bee Gees


----------



## Contused

Fever In The City — Demon


----------



## dirtydancing24

City of Angels - by Miguel


----------



## Rachel64

Angels are hard to find - Hank Williams Jr


----------



## Seabreeze

Find my love - Fairground attraction


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Is All Around - The Troggs (although the R.E.M. version is better)(and the Wet Wet Wet version is pretty dire)


----------



## missclb

Around the World – Daft Punk


----------



## C&E Guy

World Without Tears - Lucinda Williams


----------



## Contused

Tears And Roses — Al Martino


----------



## C&E Guy

Roses Are Red - Bobby Vinton

(We're going to hit 2,000 posts on here today!)


----------



## Seabreeze

Red right hand - Nick Cave and the bad seeds


----------



## Contused

Hand Clapping Song — The Meters


----------



## Mark T

Song for the asking - Simon & Garfunkle


----------



## Contused

Asking Around For You — Joe Bonamassa


----------



## C&E Guy

You Were Made For Me - Freddie & The Dreamers


----------



## Rachel64

Me and you and a dog named Boo - Lobo


----------



## Mark T

Boo'd Up - Ella Mai


----------



## C&E Guy

Upside Down - Diana Ross


----------



## Bronco Billy

Down Under - Men at Work


----------



## Rachel64

Under Attack - Abba


----------



## C&E Guy

Attack Of The Giant Ants - Blondie


----------



## WHT

Ant music - Adam and the ants!


----------



## C&E Guy

Music To Watch Girls By - Andy Williams


----------



## Contused

By The Time I Get To Phoenix — Isaac Hayes


----------



## C&E Guy

Phoenix Rising - Steve Winwood


----------



## Contused

Rising High Water Blues — Blind Lemon Jefferson


----------



## C&E Guy

The Blues Are Still Blue - Belle & Sebastian


----------



## Contused

Blue Winter — Connie Francis


----------



## mikeyB

Winter Winds - Mumford and Sons


----------



## C&E Guy

Windsong - John Denver


----------



## Contused

Song Sung Blue — Neil Diamond


----------



## Mark T

Blue Ridge Mountains - Fleet Foxes


----------



## WHT

Mountains of love - johnny rivers


----------



## KARNAK

Mark T said:


> Blue Ridge Mountains - Fleet Foxes



Laurel & Hardy  of Virginia.


----------



## Bronco Billy

Love on the Rocks - Neil Diamond


----------



## KARNAK

C&E Guy said:


> Upside Down - Diana Ross



Inside Out Riana Doss.


----------



## C&E Guy

KARNAK said:


> Inside Out Riana Doss.


D'oh!!!


Rock Star - Nickleback


----------



## Contused

Star Baby — The Guess Who


----------



## C&E Guy

Baby, I Love You - The Ronettes


----------



## WHT

you are my sunshine - Johnny Cash


----------



## mikeyB

Sunshine Superman - Donovan


----------



## WHT

superman - Black Lace....lol!


----------



## dirtydancing24

Superman on Ice - 13 & God


----------



## C&E Guy

Ice Age - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## mikeyB

Age of Reason - Black Sabbath


----------



## C&E Guy

Reasons To Be Cheerful - Ian Dury and The Blockheads


----------



## robert@fm

Fully Alive -- Flyleaf


----------



## Mark T

Alive and Kicking - Simple Minds


----------



## dirtydancing24

KICKING BIRD by WOVENHAND


----------



## C&E Guy

Bird Dog - The Everly Brothers


----------



## Mark T

Dogs Are Everywhere - Pulp


----------



## robert@fm

Where Were You Tomorrow -- Wishbone Ash


----------



## dirtydancing24

Tomorrow Never Knows -  The Beatles.


----------



## C&E Guy

That scuppered me somewhat. So, I looked for "Now's ..." but couldn't come up with anything.

So ...

Soothe Me - Sam & Dave


----------



## Contused

Me And Baby Brother — War


----------



## Rachel64

Brother Louie - Hot Chocolate


----------



## mikeyB

Louie Hoo Hoo - The Rays


----------



## C&E Guy

Oops Upside Your Head - The GAP Band


----------



## mikeyB

Heads I Win, Tails You Lose - Ratt


----------



## Contused

Lose My Breath — Destinys Child


----------



## Mark T

Breathless - Texas


----------



## mikeyB

Breathlessly Waiting - Funeral Suits


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Waiting for the sun - The Doors


----------



## C&E Guy

Sunshine Superman - Donovan


----------



## dirtydancing24

Superman on Ice - 13 & God


----------



## robert@fm

That reply took the post count to a nice round number (2^11). 

Ice Cream for Crow -- Captain Beefheart


----------



## mikeyB

Crow and a Baby - The Human League


----------



## C&E Guy

Baby Come Back - The Equals


----------



## Contused

Back When My Hair Was Short — Gunhill Road


----------



## Mark T

Short People - Randy Newman


----------



## WHT

People are people - Depeche Mode


----------



## Rachel64

People Like Us - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## mikeyB

Us Agalnst The World- Coldplay


----------



## Rachel64

World Turning - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## C&E Guy

Going Back - Dusty Springfield


----------



## WHT

Back to black - Amy Winehouse


----------



## C&E Guy

Black Is Black - Los Bravos

(Really helpful, I know. LOL)


----------



## mikeyB

Black night - Deep Purple


----------



## Wirrallass

Nights of Joy ~ Katherine Jenkins 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Joy Ride ~ The Killers 

WL


----------



## WHT

Ride on time - Black Box


----------



## mikeyB

Time to Get Alone - Beach Boys


----------



## WHT

Alone - Jessie Ware


----------



## robert@fm

Alone Again Or -- Love


----------



## WHT

Orion - metallica


----------



## Contused

Orion In The Sky — Shawn Colvin


----------



## robert@fm

Sky Writer -- The Jackson Five


----------



## mikeyB

There isn’t a song in the world beginning with writer, so...

Write Your Own Song- Mathew Sweet


----------



## Contused

mikeyB said:


> There isn’t a song in the world beginning with writer, so...
> 
> Write Your Own Song- Mathew Sweet


How about "Writer In The Sun – Donovan"

Any road up…

Song For A Winter's Night — Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## C&E Guy

Nights On Broadway - The Bee Gees


----------



## robert@fm

Way Down Yonder in New Orleans -- Freddie Cannon


----------



## robert@fm

mikeyB said:


> There isn’t a song in the world beginning with writer



Writer in the Dark -- Lorde

Writer's Block - Royce da 5'9"

Writer's Minor Holiday - Calexico


----------



## C&E Guy

robert@fm said:


> Way Down Yonder in New Orleans -- Freddie Cannon



Answer Me - Barbara Dickson


----------



## mikeyB

Me, Marlon Brando, Marlon Brando and I - REM


----------



## C&E Guy

I Cannot Believe It's True - Phil Collins


----------



## robert@fm

True Colours -- Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Brando77

Colour My World - Petula Clark


----------



## mikeyB

World Painted Blood - Slayer

(Sorry, we don’t usually go into the thrash metal world on this thread)


----------



## robert@fm

Brando77 said:


> Colour My World - Petula Clark


Thanks for that; I had previously wondered who did this track.  If I had remembered, I would have said Pet Clark instead of Chicago.


----------



## Mark T

Bloody Mary (Nerve Endings) - Silversun Pickups


----------



## robert@fm

Mary Mary -- The Monkees

following straight into:--

Mary's Boy Child -- Boney M


----------



## mikeyB

Child of Burning Time - Slipknot


----------



## robert@fm

Time Is On My Side -- The Moody Blues (first professional incarnation thereof) (yes, it's a cover of the Rolling Stones song)


----------



## C&E Guy

(Would like to put 'Side Saddle' by Russ Conway but there's nothing for Saddle)

Side Show - Barry Biggs


----------



## robert@fm

Show Don't Tell -- Rush


----------



## C&E Guy

Tell Me On A Sunday - Marti Webb


----------



## robert@fm

Day After Day (The Show Must Go On) -- The Alan Parsons Project


----------



## mikeyB

On The Radio - Donna Summer


----------



## robert@fm

Radio Friendly Unit Shifter -- Nirvana


----------



## robert@fm

Shiftwork -- Kenny Chesney and George Strait

Working Class Hero -- John Lennon


----------



## Contused

Hero Lives In You — Kuroki Meisa


----------



## mikeyB

You Won’t See Me Cry - Wilson Philips


----------



## mikeyB

Too easy

Crying to the Sky - BeBop DeLuxe


----------



## C&E Guy

Sky High - Jigsaw


----------



## robert@fm

High Five -- Sigrid


----------



## mikeyB

Five Colours In Her Hair - McFly


----------



## robert@fm

Hair of the Dog -- Nazareth


----------



## C&E Guy

Dogs Of War - Pink Floyd


----------



## robert@fm

War Child -- Jethro Tull


----------



## Contused

Child Of The Night — Ludacris


----------



## mikeyB

Night Of Your Life - David Guetta


----------



## robert@fm

Life is Real (Song for Lennon) -- Queen

So two choices for the ending word.


----------



## C&E Guy

I'll go for:

Real Love - The Beatles


----------



## mikeyB

Love Is Bigger Than Anything In Its Way - U2


----------



## robert@fm

Wait in the Car -- The Breeders


----------



## mikeyB

Car Radio -Twenty One Pilots


----------



## C&E Guy

Radio Nowhere - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Contused

Nowhere Man — The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

Man Of The World - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## robert@fm

Worlds Away -- Pablo Cruise


----------



## Contused

Away From You — Gerry And The Pacemakers


----------



## mikeyB

You Can Leave Your Hat On - Randy Newman


----------



## robert@fm

On Any Other Day -- The Police


----------



## Contused

Day In, Day Out — Billie Holiday


----------



## mikeyB

Out On The Road - Norah Jones


----------



## C&E Guy

Road To Nowhere - Talking Heads


----------



## robert@fm

Nowhere to Go, Nowhere to Be -- Kenny Chesney


----------



## mikeyB

Be Quick Or Be Dead - Iron Maiden


----------



## Mark T

Deadwing - Porcupine Tree


----------



## mikeyB

Wings of Speed - Paul Weller


----------



## robert@fm

Speed of Love --- Rush


----------



## mikeyB

Love You When I’m Drunk - Mika


----------



## Contused

Drunk On Christmas — Jimmy Fallon


----------



## robert@fm

Mas Que Nada -- Perrey and Kingsley


----------



## mikeyB

Got something against Christmas songs? And since when where foreign languages allowed?


----------



## C&E Guy

Dangerous - Def Leppard


----------



## Contused

Dangerous Mood — B.B. King with Joe Cocker


----------



## robert@fm

Mood Indigo -- Duke Ellington


----------



## mikeyB

Indigo - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Wirrallass

World Without Love ~ Peter & Gordon

WL


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Can Tear Us Apart - Joy Division


----------



## Contused

Apart From You — Reality Check


----------



## Mark T

you owe me nothing in return - alanis morissette


----------



## Andy HB

Return to sender - Elvis Presley


----------



## robert@fm

Der Meister -- Rammstein


----------



## Wirrallass

mISTER E ~ Robert Wyatt


----------



## C&E Guy

Red Rain - Peter Gabriel


----------



## mikeyB

Rain Fall Down - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Contused

Down, Down, Down To Mephisto's Cafe — Streetlight Manifesto


----------



## mikeyB

(Fe)ed Me With Your Kiss - My Bloody Valentine


----------



## Contused

Kiss Me Like You're Dying (Kiss Me In The Rain) — J Bigga


----------



## mikeyB

Rain From Heaven - Eric Paslay


----------



## Mark T

Heaven Knows - The Corrs


----------



## robert@fm

Nosetalgia -- Pusha T


----------



## C&E Guy

I Am I Said - Neil Diamond


----------



## mikeyB

Idiot Child - Madness


----------



## Mark T

Child Of Winter (Christmas Song) - The Beach Boys


----------



## C&E Guy

Winter Wonderland - Darlene Love 


 (It's getting near that time .....)


----------



## Contused

Wonderland Of Love — George Strait


----------



## robert@fm

A Lover's Question -- Clyde McPhatter


----------



## mikeyB

Questions For The Angels - Paul Simon


----------



## Contused

Angels We Have Heard On High — Various Artists


----------



## robert@fm

High School -- Nicki Minaj


----------



## dirtydancing24

School days - ac/dc


----------



## robert@fm

Days of Wine and Roses -- Robin Gibb


----------



## C&E Guy

Save Me - Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick and Titch


----------



## Contused

Me, The Peaceful Heart — Lulu


----------



## Mark T

I would be obvious to go the Blondie song next with this, but it's already been used 4 time previously!  So...

Heart & Soul - TPau


----------



## C&E Guy

Soul City Walking - Archie Bell & The Drells


----------



## robert@fm

Mark T said:


> I would be obvious to go the Blondie song next with this, but it's already been used 4 time previously!  So...
> 
> Heart & Soul - TPau


You could also have had the Münchener Freiheit song of the same name!  OK, so it's actually _Hertz aus Glas_, but surely it would count...


----------



## robert@fm

Soul City -- Jean-Jacques Perrey


----------



## mikeyB

City Of Hope - Journey


----------



## Contused

Hope And Pray — Van Tramp


----------



## dirtydancing24

Pray for rain - Massive Attack


----------



## C&E Guy

Raintown - Deacon Blue


----------



## Contused

Town Without Pity — Gene Pitney


----------



## mikeyB

Pity And Fear - Death Cab For Cutie


----------



## Mark T

Fear of a blank planet - Porcupine Tree


----------



## mikeyB

Planets Of The Universe- Stevie Nicks


----------



## C&E Guy

Verses Of A Sisong - Tangerine Dream (the loudest band I ever saw live!)


----------



## mikeyB

I saw Ted Nugent live, and had tinnitus for a week after that

Song To Say Goodbye - Placebo

(I was going to use Song for Bangladesh by Joan Baez, but I thought that would seize up the thread)


----------



## Contused

Goodbye Yesterday — Imai Miki


----------



## dirtydancing24

Yesterday,s Men - Madness


----------



## C&E Guy

Mendocino County Line - Willie Nelson


----------



## mikeyB

Line Up - Elastica


----------



## Contused

Up, Up And Away — Nancy Sinatra


----------



## mikeyB

Away From The Sun - 3 Doors Down


----------



## dirtydancing24

Sun and Steel - Iron Maiden


----------



## C&E Guy

El Condor Pasa - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## mikeyB

SAddle up the Palomino - Neil Young


----------



## C&E Guy

No Matter What - Badfinger


----------



## Contused

What Now My Love — Herb Alpert And The Tijuana Brass


----------



## mikeyB

...but recorded by Sinatra in 1956. Everyone else’s version is but a pale imitation. Even Elvis.

Love Ain’t Just a Word - Rudimental


----------



## Mark T

Word Up! - Cameo


----------



## mikeyB

Up Around The Bend - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## dirtydancing24

Bend It Like You Don't Care - Tiësto


----------



## C&E Guy

Careful With That Axe Eugene - Pink Floyd


----------



## robert@fm

The Jean Genie -- David Bowie


----------



## mikeyB

Genie On A Table Top - Al Stewart


----------



## Contused

Top Of The World — Carpenters


----------



## mikeyB

World Peace Is None Of Your Business - Morrissey


----------



## C&E Guy

Nessun Dorma - Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## robert@fm

Doorman -- Clipse


----------



## C&E Guy

Man On The Corner - Genesis


----------



## mikeyB

Corner Soul - The Clash


----------



## Contused

Soul Twist — King Curtis And The Noble Knights


----------



## C&E Guy

Twisting The Night Away - Sam Cooke


----------



## Contused

Away From You — Gerry And The Pacemakers


----------



## mikeyB

You’ve Got Your Troubles -  The Fortunes


----------



## Contused

Troubles Don't Last — B.B. King


----------



## robert@fm

Last Night in Soho -- DDDBM&T


----------



## Mark T

How Do You Do - Roxette


----------



## mikeyB

Do Me A Favour - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## robert@fm

Favourite Year -- Dixie Chicks


----------



## Contused

Year In Year Out — Entombed


----------



## dirtydancing24

Out Among the Stars - Johnny Cash


----------



## C&E Guy

dirtydancing24 said:


> Out Among the Stars - Johnny Cash



Stars On 45 - Stars On 45


----------



## robert@fm

5-4-3-2-1 -- Manfred Mann


----------



## C&E Guy

1-2-3 - Len Barry


----------



## mikeyB

Three Hours Past Midnight - Johnny “Guitar” Watson


----------



## C&E Guy

Midnight At The Oasis - Maria Muldaur


----------



## robert@fm

Aces High -- Iron Maiden


----------



## mikeyB

High School Confidential - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## C&E Guy

Always - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Contused

Always Together — The Dells


----------



## mikeyB

Together Forever - Rick Astley


----------



## C&E Guy

Forever and Ever - Slik


----------



## mikeyB

Ever Present Past - Paul McCartney


----------



## robert@fm

Past Forever -- Agnetha Fältskog


----------



## Contused

Forever Came Today — Diana Ross And The Supremes


----------



## robert@fm

Today's Supernatural -- Animal Collective


----------



## mikeyB

Supernatural Superserious - R.E.M


----------



## C&E Guy

Us And Them - Pink Floyd


----------



## Contused

Them There Eyes — Billie Holiday


----------



## C&E Guy

Eyes Without A Face - Billy Idol


----------



## mikeyB

Faces of Stone - David Gilmour


----------



## Contused

Stone Cold Crazy — Queen


----------



## robert@fm

Crazy Horses -- The Osmonds


----------



## mikeyB

Horseshoes and Grenades - Green Day


----------



## Contused

Grenade(s) Prayer — Gehenna


----------



## Mark T

Prayer of St. Francis - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## mikeyB

Frances Farmer Will Have Her Revenge On Seattle - Nirvana


----------



## Contused

Seattle Was A Riot — Anti-Flag


----------



## robert@fm

Riot In Cell Block #9 -- The Robins


----------



## mikeyB

Nineteen - Paul Hardcastle


----------



## Contused

Nineteen Forever — Joe Jackson


----------



## robert@fm

Ever Fallen In Love (With Someone You Shouldn't've) -- Buzzcocks[


----------



## robert@fm

Everyone stumped?  OK then...

Love Wars -- Womack and Womack


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Me With All of Your Heart - Agnetha Faltskog


----------



## mikeyB

Heart Full Of Soul - The Yardbirds


----------



## robert@fm

Soul City -- Jean-Jacques Perrey


----------



## Mark T

City of Angels - Gabriel Yared


----------



## robert@fm

(The Angels Wanna Wear My) Red Shoes -- Elvis Costello


----------



## Contused

Shoeshine Boy — Eddie Kendricks


----------



## mikeyB

Boy Outta Here - Ciara


----------



## robert@fm

Here's Where the Story Ends -- The Sundays

(I didn't want to give either of the Beatles responses -- too obvious)


----------



## mikeyB

End Of The Night - The Doors


----------



## Contused

Night Night Stars — Jane Monheit


----------



## mikeyB

Stars Tonight - Lady Antebellum


----------



## Contused

Tonight I Won't Be There — Adam Wade


----------



## robert@fm

There Must Be An Angel (Playin' With My Heart) -- Eurythmics

Choice of two possible continuing words again.


----------



## Mark T

Heartattack in a layby - Porcupine Tree


----------



## mikeyB

By The Way - Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## robert@fm

Way Down Yonder in New Orleans -- Freddie Cannon

"Three old ladies with flashing eyes..."


----------



## mikeyB

Answer me, My Love - Nat King Cole


----------



## Contused

Love Is Blue — Paul Mauriat And His Orchestra


----------



## robert@fm

Blue Velvet -- Bobby Vinton


----------



## C&E Guy

Velvet Green - Jethro Tull


----------



## Contused

Green River — Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## C&E Guy

Rivers of Babylon - The Melodians (and Boney M)


----------



## mikeyB

Babylon Sisters - Steely Dan


----------



## robert@fm

Sister Louisiana -- Jan Hammer


----------



## Contused

Louisiana Woman, Mississippi Man — Conway Twitty


----------



## robert@fm

A Man Needs To Be Told -- The Charlatans UK


----------



## robert@fm

Seabreeze said:


> Dark side of the moon - Pink Floyd


Bit late I know, but...

There isn't a song of that title.  The nearest the Floyd got is that the last-but-one track, "Brain Damage", had an album title drop in its chorus.


----------



## Mark T

Old Brown Shoe - The Beatles


----------



## robert@fm

Shoot Me Straight -- Brothers Osborne


----------



## Contused

Straight Into Darkness — Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers


----------



## C&E Guy

Darkness And Light - John Legend


----------



## Contused

Light My Fire — The Doors


----------



## C&E Guy

Fire On High - ELO


----------



## robert@fm

High Hopes -- I have five matching titles, I choose the Pink Floyd one


----------



## C&E Guy

Save The Last Dance For Me - The Drifters


----------



## Contused

Me And Baby Brother — War


----------



## C&E Guy

Brothers In Arms - Dire Straits


----------



## Contused

Arms Length Away — Sammy Kershaw


----------



## Mark T

Away in Silence - Creed


----------



## robert@fm

Silenced By The Night -- Keane


----------



## C&E Guy

Night of Fear - The Move


----------



## mikeyB

Fear Of The Dark - Iron Maiden


----------



## C&E Guy

Dark As The Grave - Steve Hackett


----------



## mikeyB

Graveyard Train - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## C&E Guy

Train In Vain (Stand My Me) -  The Clash


----------



## Contused

Vain Sun — Anna Eriksson


----------



## mikeyB

Sunny Goodge Street - Donovan


----------



## C&E Guy

Street Fighting Man - Rolling Stones


----------



## Contused

Man Of Many Words — Buddy Guy


----------



## Mark T

Words Get In The Way - Miami Sound Machine


----------



## Contused

Way Way Back — Luke Bryan


----------



## Seabreeze

robert@fm said:


> Bit late I know, but...
> 
> There isn't a song of that title.  The nearest the Floyd got is that the last-but-one track, "Brain Damage", had an album title drop in its chorus.



hmmm I was having a brain dead moment when I did that one!


----------



## Seabreeze

Back in Black - AC/DC


----------



## Contused

Black Magic Woman — Santana


----------



## Seabreeze

Woman in chains - Tears for Fears


----------



## Contused

Chains Around Heaven — Cauldron


----------



## Seabreeze

Heaven can wait - Meatloaf


----------



## robert@fm

Wait Your Turn -- Rihanna


----------



## Seabreeze

Turn the Page - Bob Seger (or Metallica cover!)


----------



## C&E Guy

Age of Aquarius - Fifth Dimension


----------



## Contused

Aquarius/Let The Sunshine In (The Flesh Failures) — The 5th Dimension


----------



## C&E Guy

Rescue Me - Fontella Bass


----------



## Contused

Me And Baby Brother — War


----------



## C&E Guy

There Is A Light That Never Goes Out - The Smiths


----------



## Contused

Out Of Sight — James Brown


----------



## Mark T

Sight Of You - Tulisa


----------



## C&E Guy

You Better You Bet - The Who


----------



## mikeyB

Bet U Wish U Had Me Back - Halestorm


----------



## C&E Guy

Back For Good - Take That


----------



## Contused

Good Time Charlie's Got The Blues — Danny O'Keefe


----------



## Brando77

Blues with a feeling - Little Walter (which I own  )


----------



## WHT

Feeling good - nina simone


----------



## C&E Guy

Good Day Sunshine - The Beatles


----------



## robert@fm

Sunshine Superman -- Donovan


----------



## mikeyB

Superman Tonight - Bon Jovi


----------



## Contused

Tonight I Fell In Love — The Tokens


----------



## mikeyB

Love And Hard Times - Paul Simon


----------



## robert@fm

The Times, They Are a-Changin' -- Bob Dylan


----------



## mikeyB

Changing The Rain - The Horrors


----------



## C&E Guy

Rain Town - Deacon Blue

(Great advert for Glasgow! )


----------



## Mark T

Owner Of A Lonely Heart - Yes


----------



## mikeyB

Heart Of The Sunrise- Yes


----------



## Bronco Billy

Sunrise (Here I Am) - Ratty


----------



## C&E Guy

American Heartbeat - Survivor


----------



## Contused

Heartbeat, It's A Lovebeat — DeFranco Family Featuring Tony DeFranco


----------



## C&E Guy

Beat Dis - Bomb The Bass


----------



## mikeyB

Distant Sky - Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds


----------



## C&E Guy

Sky High - Jigsaw


----------



## Contused

High On Love — The Knickerbockers


----------



## C&E Guy

Love of the Common People - Nicky Thomas (or Paul Young)


----------



## Contused

People Get Ready — The Impressions


----------



## C&E Guy

Ready Steady Go - Generation X


----------



## mikeyB

Go Let It Out - Oasis


----------



## C&E Guy

Out In The Street - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Contused

Street Fighting Man — Rolling Stones


----------



## C&E Guy

Man Of The World - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## mikeyB

World Where You Live - Crowded House


----------



## C&E Guy

Live And Let Die - Paul McCartney & Wings


----------



## mikeyB

Die With Your Boots On - Iron Maiden (One of my favourite groups, as it happens)


----------



## Contused

On The Road Again — Canned Heat


----------



## mikeyB

Against All Odds (Take a Look At Me Now) - Phil Collins


----------



## C&E Guy

Now I'm Here - Queen


----------



## mikeyB

Here Comes The Night - Them


----------



## C&E Guy

Night Fever - The Bee Gees


----------



## Contused

Fever Of Love — Sweet


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Is The Answer - England Dan & John Ford Coley


----------



## mikeyB

Answer Me, My Love - Nat King Cole


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Will Tear Us Apart - Joy Division


----------



## mikeyB

Apartment Wrestling- Maximum Balloon


----------



## Contused

Wrestling The Angels — Kelly Minter


----------



## robert@fm

Angel of Death -- Thin Lizzy


----------



## robert@fm

Incidentally, if we get "Love Will Tear Us Apart -> Apartment Wrestling" a third time, does that mean that this thread is a draw?


----------



## Contused

robert@fm said:


> Angel of Death -- Thin Lizzy


Death On Two Legs — Queen


----------



## C&E Guy

Contused said:


> Death On Two Legs — Queen



I couldn't think of anything for this so I looked it up. There are two songs just called "Legs" so they wouldn't do. So, how about ...

Legend of Xanadu - Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick and Titch


----------



## mikeyB

Adult Education - Hall and Oates


----------



## C&E Guy

On The Run - Pink Floyd


----------



## mikeyB

Run For Your Life - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

Life Is What You Make It - Talk Talk


----------



## Contused

It Should Have Been Me — Gladys Knight And The Pips


----------



## mikeyB

Me In Honey - REM


----------



## Bronco Billy

Honey Come Back - Glen Campbell


----------



## robert@fm

Back Off Boogaloo -- Ringo Starr (there's a classic-rock track which follows on from this)


----------



## C&E Guy

robert@fm said:


> Back Off Boogaloo -- Ringo Starr (there's a classic-rock track which follows on from this)



Not sure what one you mean but ...

Boogaloo Down Broadway - Johnny C


----------



## robert@fm

^I was thinking of "Louie, Louie". 

Broadway Melody of 1974 -- Genesis


----------



## mikeyB

Four Letter Word - Kim Wilde


----------



## C&E Guy

Word Up - Cameo

(Sorry Robert, I was reading too much into it.)


----------



## Contused

Up And Down — No Authority


----------



## C&E Guy

Downtown - Petula Clark


----------



## mikeyB

Downtown Train - Rod Stewart


----------



## Contused

Train Of Love — Annette With The Afterbeats


----------



## robert@fm

Loving You -- Minnie Ripperton

(A track not safe to play at high volume if you have glassware around.)


----------



## mikeyB

You Were Good In Your Time - Morrissey


----------



## Bronco Billy

Time to Say Goodbye - Andrea Bocelli


----------



## C&E Guy

Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Elton John


----------



## Contused

Road To Nowhere — Talking Heads


----------



## mikeyB

Nowhere To Run - Martha and the Vandellas


----------



## C&E Guy

Run To The Hills - Iron Maiden


----------



## mikeyB

Hillbilly Bone - Blake Shelton


----------



## C&E Guy

Neat Neat Neat - The Damned


----------



## mikeyB

Neat Little Rows - Elbow


----------



## Contused

Rows Of Houses — Dan Mangan


----------



## mikeyB

Houses Of The Holy - Led Zeppelin 

About time we had an appearance from the greatest rock band ever


----------



## C&E Guy

Lyin' Eyes - The Eagles


----------



## mikeyB

Eyes Without a Face - Billy Idol


----------



## Contused

Face To Face In The Dark — View19


----------



## mikeyB

Darkness On The Edge Of Town - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## C&E Guy

Owner Of A Lonely Heart - YES


----------



## merrymunky

Heartkiller - HIM


----------



## C&E Guy

Killer Queen - Queen


----------



## Contused

Queen Of The House — Jody Miller


----------



## C&E Guy

House of Fun - Madness


----------



## Contused

Fun & Games — Connells


----------



## mikeyB

Games People Play - Joe South


----------



## Contused

Play Me Something New — Hat Fitz & Cara


----------



## merrymunky

New Divide  - Linkin Park


----------



## mikeyB

Divided States Of America- The Script


----------



## Contused

America The Beautiful — Ray Charles


----------



## mikeyB

Beautiful Killer - Madonna


----------



## C&E Guy

mikeyB said:


> Beautiful Killer - Madonna



Killer On The Loose - Thin Lizzy


----------



## mikeyB

Loose Rap- Aaliyah


----------



## C&E Guy

Perfect Day - Lou Reed


----------



## Contused

Day Dreaming — Aretha Franklin


----------



## C&E Guy

Dreaming While You Sleep - Genesis


----------



## mikeyB

Sleep Like A Baby Tonight - U2


----------



## C&E Guy

Tonight The Streets Are Ours - Richard Hawley


----------



## Contused

Ours Is The Kingdom — Forefather


----------



## mikeyB

Kingdom of the Worm - Motörhead

As far as I know, there’s only one song title that can follow that. As my dad used to say, I can be flaming irritating at times.


----------



## Contused

Worm Harvester — Artificial Brain


----------



## C&E Guy

Harvester Of Eyes - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Contused

Eyes Without A Face — Billy Idol


----------



## mikeyB

Face Down, Ass Up - 2 Live Crew


----------



## C&E Guy

Up, Up And Away - 5th Dimension


----------



## mikeyB

Away In Silence - Creed


----------



## C&E Guy

Silence Is Golden - The Tremeloes, and The Four Seasons


----------



## Contused

Golden Ring — Eric Clapton


----------



## mikeyB

Ring Off - Beyoncé


----------



## C&E Guy

Off and On - Sophie Ellis Bextor


----------



## mikeyB

On Coming From A Broken Home - Gil Scott-Heron


----------



## Contused

Home To Donegal — Daniel O'Donnell


----------



## mikeyB

Gallons Of Rubbing Alcohol Flow Through The Strip - Nirvana


----------



## Contused

Strip Polka — Andrews Sisters


----------



## C&E Guy

Karma Police - Radiohead


----------



## Contused

Police State In The USA — Anti-Flag


----------



## C&E Guy

Sacrifice - Elton John


----------



## Contused

Sacrifice Of Praise — Alvin Slaughter


----------



## robert@fm

Praise You -- Fatboy Slim


----------



## C&E Guy

You Shouldn't Do That - Hawkwind


----------



## Contused

That Lucky Old Sun — Ray Charles


----------



## mikeyB

Sun Goes Down- David Guetta


----------



## Contused

Down By The Lazy River — The Osmonds


----------



## C&E Guy

River Man - Nick Drake


----------



## Contused

Man In The Mirror — Michael Jackson


----------



## mikeyB

Mirror In The Bathroom - The English Beat


----------



## C&E Guy

Rooms On Fire - Stevie Nicks


----------



## Seabreeze

Fire - Arthur brown


----------



## Seabreeze

Firestarter - The Prodigy


----------



## Contused

StarterJacket — Ghostemane


----------



## C&E Guy

Ketchup Song - Las Ketchup


----------



## Contused

Song Sung Blue — Neil Diamond


----------



## WHT

*Lana Del Rey - Blue Jeans*


----------



## Contused

Jeans On — David Dundas


----------



## mikeyB

On The Run - Pink Floyd


----------



## WHT

Run for home - Lindisfarne


----------



## Mark T

Home by the Sea - Genesis


----------



## merrymunky

Sea Song -Doves


----------



## WHT

Song bird - eva cassidy


----------



## C&E Guy

Bird Set Free - Sia


----------



## mikeyB

Free Money - Patti Smith


----------



## WHT

Money for nothing - Dire Straits


----------



## Contused

Nothing But A Heartache — The Flirtations


----------



## mikeyB

Heartache Tonight - The Eagles


----------



## WHT

Tonight (I'm lovin' you)  - Enrique Iglesias


----------



## C&E Guy

You Are The Sunshine Of My Life - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Contused

Life Is A Rock (But The Radio Rolled Me) — Reunion


----------



## C&E Guy

Meet Me On The Corner - Lindisfarne


----------



## Contused

Corner Of The Sky — The Jackson 5


----------



## Mark T

Sky Fits Heaven - Madonna


----------



## C&E Guy

Heaven Is A Place On Earth - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## Contused

Earth Angel — Johnny Tillotson


----------



## MarkFizz

Angel Eyes - Roxy Music


----------



## C&E Guy

Eyes Without A Face - Billy Idol


----------



## Contused

Face Down — The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus


----------



## C&E Guy

Downtown Train - Everything But The Girl (and others)


----------



## Contused

Train Of Love — Annette With The Afterbeats


----------



## WHT

love shack - B52's


----------



## C&E Guy

Shackled And Drawn - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Contused

Drawn To The Rhythm — Sarah McLachlan


----------



## Mark T

Rhythm Bomb - The Prodigy


----------



## Contused

Bomb To Drop — Metal Church


----------



## C&E Guy

Drop The Pilot - Joan Armatrading


----------



## mikeyB

Pilot Of The Airwaves - Charlie Dore


----------



## Contused

Airwaves Dream — Buzzcocks


----------



## C&E Guy

I could have Dreamer by Supertramp, Dreams by Fleetwood Mac, or Dream Within a Dream by Propaganda but they wouldn't help, so I'll pick:

Dream Lover - Bobby Darin


----------



## Contused

Lover Please — Clyde McPhatter


----------



## mikeyB

Please Go Home - Rolling Stones


----------



## C&E Guy

Home By The Sea - Genesis


----------



## mikeyB

Sea Of Voices - Porter Robinson


----------



## C&E Guy

Espionage - Green Day


----------



## mikeyB

Age Of Reason - Black Sabbath


----------



## C&E Guy

Reasons To Be Cheerful Part 3 - Ian Dury & The Blockheads


----------



## Contused

3-6 In The Morning — Three 6 Mafia


----------



## WHT

Morning has broken - Cat Stevens


----------



## Wirrallass

Broken Angel ~ Boyce Avenue

WL


----------



## C&E Guy

Angel Face - The Glitter Band


----------



## mikeyB

That’s pariah music, C&E Guy

Face Without A Soul- Status Quo


----------



## Contused

Soul Twist — King Curtis And The Noble Knights


----------



## C&E Guy

mikeyB said:


> That’s pariah music, C&E Guy



I'm sure they were a completely different identity. Even if they were dressed in tin foil!


Twisting' The Night Away - Sam Cooke


----------



## Contused

Away From You — Gerry And The Pacemakers


----------



## pottersusan

You are my sunshine ? Johnny Cash


----------



## Contused

Sunshine Of Your Love — Cream


----------



## pottersusan

Love changes everything...... Lloyd webber


----------



## Mark T

Everything Burns - Anastacia


----------



## C&E Guy

I can't think of anything with "Burns" so I looked it up. Nothing.

So:

Burning Heart - Survivor


----------



## Contused

C&E Guy said:


> I can't think of anything with "Burns" so I looked it up. Nothing.


I've found three quite easily. However…

Heart Of Gold — Neil Young


----------



## pottersusan

Goldfinger


----------



## Contused

pottersusan said:


> Goldfinger - perhaps by Shirley Bassey?



Finger Poppin' Time — Hank Ballard And The Midnighters


----------



## mikeyB

Time To Kill - The Band


----------



## Contused

Kill Somebody —  Yungblud


----------



## mikeyB

Somebody’s Gonna Get (Their Head Kicked In Tonite) - Joe Perry

Gosh, this thread is getting violent


----------



## Contused

Tonite Is A Wonderful Time To Fall In Love — April Wine


----------



## Mark T

Love is Strong - Rolling Stones


----------



## mikeyB

Strong Hand - Chvrches


----------



## Contused

Hand Clapping Song — The Meters


----------



## C&E Guy

Contused said:


> Hand Clapping Song — The Meters



Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## Contused

Blue Angel — Roy Orbison


----------



## C&E Guy

Angel Of Harlem - U2


----------



## Contused

Harlem Shuffle — Bob And Earl


----------



## C&E Guy

Shuffle Bass Boogie - Charlie Mingus


----------



## mikeyB

Boogie On Reggae Woman - Stevie Wonder.


----------



## C&E Guy

Woman Down - Alanis Morrisette


----------



## Contused

Down By The Station — The Four Preps


----------



## C&E Guy

Stationary Traveller - Camel


----------



## Contused

Traveller In Time — Uriah Heep


----------



## mikeyB

Time Is Running Out - Muse


----------



## Mark T

Outside the Wall - Pink Floyd


----------



## C&E Guy

All Together Now - The Beatles


----------



## Contused

Now You Know — Little Willie John


----------



## C&E Guy

Knowing Me, Knowing You - ABBA


----------



## Contused

You Never Can Tell — Chuck Berry


----------



## C&E Guy

Tell Me When - The Human League


----------



## mikeyB

When You’re Alone - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Contused

Alone Again Or — Love


----------



## C&E Guy

Orinoco Flow - Enya


----------



## Contused

Flow Of The Year — Kano


----------



## mikeyB

Year Of The Boomerang- Rage Against The Machine


----------



## pottersusan

Boomerang Cafe          - John Williamson


----------



## C&E Guy

Feel About You - Lindsay Buckingham & Christine McVie


----------



## Contused

You Win Again — Fats Domino


----------



## mikeyB

Against The Wind - Bob Seger


----------



## Contused

Wind Beneath My Wings — Bette Midler


----------



## mikeyB

Wings Of Desire - Wishbone Ash


----------



## Contused

Desire Brings Me Back — Blondie


----------



## C&E Guy

Back For Good - Take That


----------



## mikeyB

Good Days, Bad Days - Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## C&E Guy

Days Even Years - Dan Arborise


----------



## Contused

Years Go By — Split Enz


----------



## WHT

By your side - Sade


----------



## C&E Guy

Side O' The Road - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Contused

Road To Glory — 2Pac


----------



## mikeyB

Glory Box - Portishead


----------



## WHT

box of spiders - Drive by truckers


----------



## mikeyB

Spiders And Snakes - Jim Stafford


----------



## C&E Guy

Snakes And Lovers - Spandau Ballet


----------



## mikeyB

Lovers On The Sun - David Guetta


----------



## C&E Guy

Sunny Afternoon - The Kinks


----------



## Contused

Afternoon Delight — Anchorman


----------



## C&E Guy

Light My Fire - The Doors (and others)


----------



## WHT

Fire and Desire - Rick James and Tina Marie


----------



## Contused

Desire Brings Me Back — Blondie


----------



## C&E Guy

Back Door Man -  The Doors


----------



## mikeyB

Man From Another Time - Seasick Steve


----------



## C&E Guy

Time Is On My Side - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Contused

Side Walk When She Walks — Alexisonfire


----------



## WHT

walk like an egyptian - The Bangles


----------



## merrymunky

Egyptian Tomb - Mighty Baby


----------



## mikeyB

Tombstone Shadow - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## nonethewiser

Moonlight Shadow - Mike Oldfield & Maggie Reilly


----------



## Contused

Shadow Of The Night — MSG


----------



## nonethewiser

Night Owl - Gerry Rafferty


----------



## mikeyB

Owls (Are Watching) - Funeral For A Friend


----------



## WHT

owl on the road - buckethead


----------



## nonethewiser

Bright Side of the Road - Van Morrison


----------



## Contused

Road To Glory — 2Pac


----------



## mikeyB

Glory Days - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Contused

Days Of Wine And Roses — Andy Williams


----------



## nonethewiser

Red Red Wine - UB40


----------



## mikeyB

Wine After Whiskey - Carrie Underwood


----------



## C&E Guy

The Key - REO Speedwagon


----------



## Contused

Key To The Highway — B.B. King


----------



## nonethewiser

Highway to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## C&E Guy

Hello (Turn Your Radio On) - Shakespear's Sister


----------



## mikeyB

On The Turning Away - Pink Floyd


----------



## C&E Guy

Away From Me - Evanescence


----------



## mikeyB

Me In Honey - REM


----------



## C&E Guy

Honey Sweet - Blossoms


----------



## Contused

Sweet Understanding Love — Four Tops


----------



## mikeyB

Love Don’t Live Here - Lady Antebellum


----------



## Contused

Here Comes The Night — Them


----------



## mikeyB

Night So Long - Haim


----------



## C&E Guy

Long Train Running - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## nonethewiser

All night long - Rainbow


----------



## mikeyB

Erm...it’s the last word of the previous title you’re supposed to use to start the next one.

I’ll get things back on track...

Running To Stand Still - U2


----------



## Contused

Still Alive — Portal


----------



## Mark T

Alive and Kicking - Simple Minds


----------



## mikeyB

Kicking And Screaming - Funeral For A Friend


----------



## Contused

Screaming Mayday — Dot Dot Curve


----------



## C&E Guy

Daybreak - Barry Manilow


----------



## Contused

Daybreak Ecstasy — Heavy Load


----------



## C&E Guy

Systems of Love - Ultravox


----------



## Contused

Love Will Keep Us Together — Captain And Tennille


----------



## C&E Guy

There You'll Be - Faith Hill


----------



## Contused

Be True To Your School — The Beach Boys


----------



## C&E Guy

School's Out - Alice Cooper


----------



## Contused

Out Of Thin Air — Aladdin


----------



## C&E Guy

Airport - The Motors


----------



## Contused

Airport Monday Morning — Lifetime


----------



## C&E Guy

Morning Rain - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Contused

Rain Rain Go Away — Barney


----------



## C&E Guy

Go Away Little Girl - Bobby Vee


----------



## Mark T

Girl-friend - Avril Lavigne


----------



## C&E Guy

Friend Of The Devil - Grateful Dead


----------



## merrymunky

Devil’s Haircut - Beck


----------



## C&E Guy

Cuts Like A Knife - Bryan Adams


----------



## Contused

Knife Blood Nightmare — Aiden


----------



## C&E Guy

Are Friends Electric? - Tubeway Army


----------



## Contused

Electric Boogie — Marcia Griffiths


----------



## C&E Guy

Boogie Wonderland - Earth Wind & Fire and The Emotions


----------



## Mark T

Landslide of Love - Transvision Vamp


----------



## nonethewiser

Love of my Life - Queen


----------



## C&E Guy

`Life Is What You Make It - Talk Talk


----------



## Contused

It Sure Took A Long, Long Time — Lobo


----------



## C&E Guy

Time Is On My Side - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Contused

Side Piece — Snoop Dogg


----------



## mikeyB

Pieces Of What - MGMT


----------



## C&E Guy

What Do You Want To Make Those Eyes At Me For? - Emile Ford And The Checkmates

(Is that the longest answer so far??)


----------



## mikeyB

For Those Who Love To Live - Thin Lizzy


----------



## C&E Guy

Live And Let Die - Wings


----------



## Contused

Die Laughing — Nik Kershaw


----------



## C&E Guy

The Laughing Gnome - David Bowie


----------



## Contused

Gnome Enthusiast — Clutch


----------



## mikeyB

Aston Martin Music- Rick Ross

I don’t think Enthusiast can start a sentence without a name attached, never mind a song title

Is Gnome Enthusiasm legal?


----------



## Contused

mikeyB said:


> Aston Martin Music- Rick Ross
> 
> I don’t think Enthusiast can start a sentence without a name attached, never mind a song title
> 
> Is Gnome Enthusiasm legal?


If you meant to ask "Is Gnome Enthusiast legal?" the answer is 'Yes'.


Clutch – Gnome Enthusiast Lyrics
Sun eyed dandelion,
Seen you garden gnomes gone pass by?
Small one wear a pointy red hat.
The big one he just that he real fat.
If you see them please tell them without delay,
"You took my Saffron now you got to pay!"
Alright.
Sunned dandelion,
You say they got an airtight alibi?
Then how'd they get themselves them diamond rings?
You know well no gnomes don't make the good money.
If you see them please tell them without delay,
"You taked my Saffron, now you got to pay."
Alright.
Sun eyed, what now hey hey hey your hair is turning gray.
Is there something that you need to say?
Suspect, you're looking through and through.
I'd take to the wind if I was you.
Good bye Saffron, know that you did good by me.
'Till wicked weeded wild in my garden.
Alright.
Songwriters: DAN MAINES, JEAN-PAUL GASTER, NEIL FALLON, RICHARD TIMOTHY SULT
Gnome Enthusiast lyrics © BMG Rights Management

…back to Aston Martin Music - Rick Ross

Music Of The Night — Andrew Lloyd Webber


----------



## nonethewiser

Night Owl - sadly missed Gerry Rafferty


----------



## mikeyB

Contused said:


> If you meant to ask "Is Gnome Enthusiast legal?" the answer is 'Yes'.
> 
> 
> Clutch – Gnome Enthusiast Lyrics
> Sun eyed dandelion,
> Seen you garden gnomes gone pass by?
> Small one wear a pointy red hat.
> The big one he just that he real fat.
> If you see them please tell them without delay,
> "You took my Saffron now you got to pay!"
> Alright.
> Sunned dandelion,
> You say they got an airtight alibi?
> Then how'd they get themselves them diamond rings?
> You know well no gnomes don't make the good money.
> If you see them please tell them without delay,
> "You taked my Saffron, now you got to pay."
> Alright.
> Sun eyed, what now hey hey hey your hair is turning gray.
> Is there something that you need to say?
> Suspect, you're looking through and through.
> I'd take to the wind if I was you.
> Good bye Saffron, know that you did good by me.
> 'Till wicked weeded wild in my garden.
> Alright.
> Songwriters: DAN MAINES, JEAN-PAUL GASTER, NEIL FALLON, RICHARD TIMOTHY SULT
> Gnome Enthusiast lyrics © BMG Rights Management
> 
> …back to Aston Martin Music - Rick Ross
> 
> Music Of The Night — Andrew Lloyd Webber


No, I meant Gnome enthusiasm. It was a joke. You know, those things that are supposed to raise a smile. That’s why I typed it. Sorry you had to waste your time typing out those lyrics.


----------



## mikeyB

Owls (Are Watching) - Funeral For a Friend


----------



## Contused

Watching Scotty Grow — Bobby Goldsboro


----------



## C&E Guy

Grow Old With Me - Glen Campbell

(Sorry nonethewiser - A lot of folk up here [Scotland] don't miss Gerry Rafferty.)


----------



## Contused

Me and Mary Jane — Black Stone Cherry


----------



## mikeyB

Jane Doe - Alicia Keys


----------



## C&E Guy

Does Your Mother Know? - Abba


----------



## Contused

Know You Now — Amy Winehouse


----------



## C&E Guy

Now I'm Here - Queen


----------



## mikeyB

Here, There And Everywhere- The Beatles


----------



## Contused

Everywhere Nowhere — Ayumi Hamasaki


----------



## C&E Guy

Nowhere Man -  The Beatles


----------



## Contused

Man In The Box — Alice In Chains


----------



## C&E Guy

Boxer Beat - Jo Boxers


----------



## Contused

Beat The Point To Death — Amy Winehouse


----------



## C&E Guy

Death On Two Legs - Queen


----------



## Contused

Legs Away — Mother Mother


----------



## C&E Guy

Away From Me -  Evanescence


----------



## chisterette

Me, Myself and I - Bebe Rexha x G-Eazy


----------



## C&E Guy

I Can't Explain - The Who


----------



## mikeyB

Explain It To Me - Liz Phair


----------



## Contused

Me And My Baby — Chicago


----------



## chisterette

Baby Shot Me Down - Beth Hart


----------



## Contused

Down To The River To Pray — Alison Krauss


----------



## C&E Guy

Ray Of Light - Madonna


----------



## Contused

Light Years — The National


----------



## C&E Guy

Ears Of Tin - Jethro Tull


----------



## Contused

Tin Man — America


----------



## C&E Guy

Man Of The World - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Contused

World Is Mine — Hatsune Miku


----------



## C&E Guy

Mine Smell Like Honey - R.E.M.


----------



## Contused

Honey Come Back — Glen Campbell


----------



## C&E Guy

Back Of My Hand - The Jags


----------



## Contused

Hand Clapping Song — The Meters


----------



## C&E Guy

Song For Guy - Elton John


----------



## Contused

Guy On The Playground — blink-182


----------



## C&E Guy

Round Here - George Michael


----------



## Contused

Here Comes My Baby — The Tremeloes


----------



## C&E Guy

Baby Come Back - The Equals


----------



## Contused

Back When My Hair Was Short — Gunhill Road


----------



## C&E Guy

Short People - Randy Newman


----------



## Contused

People Get Ready — The Impressions


----------



## C&E Guy

Ready Steady Go - Generation X


----------



## Contused

Go Down Gamblin' — Blood, Sweat And Tears


----------



## C&E Guy

Inside Out - Phil Collins


----------



## Contused

Out Of My Mind — Johnny Tillotson


----------



## C&E Guy

Mind Games - John Lennon & The Plastic Ono Band


----------



## Contused

Games Without Frontiers — Arcade Fire


----------



## mikeyB

Frontier City - Kings of Leon


----------



## Contused

City Of The Angels — Journey


----------



## C&E Guy

Angels With Dirty Faces - Sham 69


----------



## Contused

Faces Going Places — Jose Vanders


----------



## C&E Guy

Place In The Country - Adam Ant


----------



## Contused

Country Boy — Fats Domino


----------



## C&E Guy

Boy Like You - Cheryl Cole


----------



## Contused

You Never Can Tell — Chuck Berry


----------



## C&E Guy

Tell Him - The Exciters


----------



## Contused

Him or Me, What's It Gonna Be? — Paul Revere And The Raiders


----------



## C&E Guy

Be Good To Yourself - Journey


----------



## Contused

Yourself As Someone Else — Dream On, Dreamer


----------



## C&E Guy

Send It To Me - Rolling Stones


----------



## Contused

Me And Baby Brother — War


----------



## C&E Guy

Other Voices - The Cure


----------



## Contused

Voices Of Freedom — Lou Reed


----------



## mikeyB

Freedom Fighter -Aerosmith


----------



## C&E Guy

Errors Of My Way - Wishbone Ash


----------



## mikeyB

Way Over There - The Miracles


----------



## C&E Guy

There Is A Light That Never Goes Out - The Smiths


----------



## mikeyB

Out Of My Mind - Duran Duran


----------



## Contused

Mind, Body And Soul — The Flaming Ember


----------



## mikeyB

Soul To Squeeze - Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## Contused

Squeeze Me — Anita Baker


----------



## C&E Guy

Me I Disconnect From You - Tubeway Army


----------



## mikeyB

You Are Alone - The Flaming Lips


----------



## C&E Guy

Alone Again Or - Love


----------



## Contused

Ordinary Just Won't Do — Commissioned


----------



## C&E Guy

Don't Stop - Rolling Stones


----------



## Contused

Stop To Start — Blue Magic


----------



## C&E Guy

Start Me Up - Rolling Stones


----------



## Contused

Up For The Down Stroke — Parliament


----------



## C&E Guy

Keep The Fire Burning - REO Speedwagon


----------



## mikeyB

Burning Up - Madonna


----------



## C&E Guy

Up, Up And Away -  5th Dimension


----------



## mikeyB

Away From The Sun - 3 Doors Down


----------



## C&E Guy

Sunshine On My Shoulder - John Denver


----------



## Contused

Shoulder Mountain — Andrew Bird


----------



## C&E Guy

Mountain Jam - The Allman Brothers


----------



## Contused

Jam Up Jelly Tight — Tommy Roe


----------



## mikeyB

Tightwad Hill - Green Day


----------



## Jodee

Hill of Hell  - Jodee


----------



## chisterette

Hell ain't a bad place to be - AC/DC


----------



## Contused

Be True To Your School — The Beach Boys


----------



## C&E Guy

School's Out - Alice Cooper


----------



## Contused

Out Of Sight — James Brown


----------



## C&E Guy

Sight Of You - Tulisa


----------



## Contused

You Win Again — Fats Domino


----------



## C&E Guy

Against The Wind - Bob Seger


----------



## mikeyB

Wind On The Water - Crosby, Stills And Nash


----------



## C&E Guy

Waterfall - 10CC


----------



## Contused

Falling — Roy Orbison


----------



## C&E Guy

Falling Down - Oasis


----------



## Contused

Down By The Lazy River — The Osmonds


----------



## mikeyB

River Of Pain - Primal Scream


----------



## C&E Guy

Paint It Black - Rolling Stones


----------



## Contused

Black Magic Woman — Santana


----------



## mikeyB

Woman Down - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Contused

Down On The Corner — Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## mikeyB

Corner Soul - The Clash


----------



## Contused

Soul Deep — The Box Tops


----------



## mikeyB

Deep Water - Portishead


----------



## Contused

Water Boy — The Don Shirley Trio


----------



## Jodee

Boy named Sue - Johnny Cash


----------



## Contused

Sue Me — Allan Sherman


----------



## Jodee

Me and my Shadow - Jack Smith


----------



## mikeyB

Shadow Of The Day - Linkin Park


----------



## Jodee

Daydreamer - David Cassidy


----------



## C&E Guy

Couldn't find anything for that, so ...

Like Dreamers Do - The Beatles


----------



## Contused

Do You Believe In Magic — The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## mikeyB

Magic Moments - Perry Como


----------



## Contused

Moments To Remember — The Vogues


----------



## C&E Guy

Remember (Walking In the Sand) - The Shangri-las


----------



## mikeyB

Sand In My Shoes - Dido


----------



## C&E Guy

Shoes Without Heels - Elvis Costello


----------



## Contused

Heels Over Head — Boys Like Girls


----------



## C&E Guy

Head First - Aerosmith


----------



## Contused

First I Look At The Purse — The Contours


----------



## C&E Guy

Secret Smile - Semisonic


----------



## mikeyB

Smile Like You Mean It - The Killers


----------



## C&E Guy

It Doesn't Matter Anymore = Buddy Holly


----------



## Contused

Anymore Good Lovin' — Bruce Robison


----------



## Bronco Billy

Lovin' Things - Marmalade


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Things will never be the same - Roxette


----------



## C&E Guy

The Same Old Song -  The Weekend


----------



## mikeyB

Song For The Dying - Barclay James Harvest


----------



## Contused

Dying Brokenhearted — Empyrium


----------



## mikeyB

Broken-hearted Girl - Beyoncé


----------



## C&E Guy

Girl From Mars - Ash


----------



## Contused

Mars Attack — Bernadette Larson


----------



## mikeyB

Attack Ships On Fire- Revolting Cocks.

(That was a struggle, contused!)


----------



## Contused

mikeyB said:


> Attack Ships On Fire- Revolting Cocks.
> 
> (That was a struggle, contused!)


Well done.

Fire Burns Bright — Binocular


----------



## Jodee

Bright Eyes - Art Garfunkel


----------



## Contused

Eyes Without A Face — Billy Idol


----------



## mikeyB

Face Down - Casting Crowns


----------



## Bronco Billy

Down Under - Men at Work


----------



## C&E Guy

Under The Moon Of Love - Showaddywaddy


----------



## Contused

Love You So — Ron Holden


----------



## C&E Guy

So Far Away - Dire Straits


----------



## mikeyB

Away In Silence - Creed


----------



## C&E Guy

Silence Is Golden - The Tremeloes/Frankie Valli & 4 Seasons


----------



## Contused

Golden Years — David Bowie


----------



## C&E Guy

Year Of The Cat - Al Stewart


----------



## Contused

Cat People — David Bowie


----------



## mikeyB

People Of The Sun- Rage Against The Machine


----------



## C&E Guy

Sunny Afternoon - The Kinks


----------



## mikeyB

Afternoon Delight - Starland Vocal Band


----------



## Contused

Delight And Angers — In Flames


----------



## C&E Guy

Got nowhere with that (angers or dangers), so ...

She Loves You -  The Beatles


----------



## Jodee

You can't always get what you want - Rolling Rtones


----------



## Contused

Want You Gone — Portal 2


----------



## mikeyB

Gone And Never Coming Back - Melanie Fiona


----------



## Jodee

Back to Black - Aimie Whinehouse


----------



## mikeyB

Black Angel’s Death Song - The Velvet Underground.


----------



## C&E Guy

Songbird - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Contused

Songbird In A Cage — Charlotte Gainsbourg


----------



## mikeyB

Caged In A Rage - Dimeback Darrell


----------



## C&E Guy

Rage The Night Away - Steve Aoki


----------



## Contused

Away From You — Gerry And The Pacemakers


----------



## mikeyB

You And Whose Army? - Radiohead


----------



## Contused

Army Of The Lord — Acappella


----------



## mikeyB

Lord Of Light - Iron Maiden

(Thought that would be easier than their “Lord of the flies”)


----------



## Contused

Light It Up — Marshmello (feat. Tyga & Chris Brown)


----------



## mikeyB

Up-up And Away - The 5th Dimension


----------



## Contused

Away From You — Gerry And The Pacemakers


----------



## Jodee

You don't own me - Lesley Gore


----------



## Contused

Me, The Peaceful Heart — Lulu


----------



## Jodee

Heart of Gold - Neil Young


----------



## Contused

Gold In The Fire — Monarchy


----------



## mikeyB

Fire Under My Feet - Leona Lewis


----------



## C&E Guy

Feet In The Clouds - Paul McCartney


----------



## Contused

Clouds Above — Angus Stone


----------



## C&E Guy

Over Under Sideways Down - The Yardbirds


----------



## mikeyB

Down On Terminal Street - Be Bop Deluxe


----------



## C&E Guy

Street Life - Roxy Music


----------



## Contused

Light And Shade — Fra Lippo Lippi


----------



## Jodee

Life on Mars - David Bowie

or

Shades of Marsl - Lemane


----------



## Contused

Mars Meets Venus — Duran Duran


----------



## C&E Guy

Venus In Blue Jeans - Jimmy Clanton


----------



## Contused

Jeans And Good Leather — Chris Ledoux


----------



## mikeyB

Leather And Lace - Stevie Nicks


----------



## C&E Guy

Lace It -  Sean Paul


----------



## mikeyB

It Started With A Kiss - Hot Chocolate


----------



## C&E Guy

Kiss Me, Honey Honey, Kiss Me - Shirley Bassey


----------



## mikeyB

Me And A Gun - Tori Amos


----------



## Contused

Gun Smoke — 21 Savage


----------



## C&E Guy

Smoke Gets In Your Eyes - The Platters


----------



## mikeyB

Eyes Without A Face - Billy Idol


----------



## C&E Guy

Face Up - Rush


----------



## Contused

Up, Up And Away — The 5th Dimension


----------



## mikeyB

Away In Silence - Creed


----------



## C&E Guy

Silence Is Golden - the Tremeloes


----------



## mikeyB

Golden Touch - Razorlight


----------



## Contused

Touch A Hand, Make A Friend — The Staple Singers


----------



## C&E Guy

Friend Of The Devil - Grateful Dead


----------



## mikeyB

Devils and Dust - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## C&E Guy

Dust In The Wind - Kansas


----------



## mikeyB

Wind On The Water - Crosby, Stills and Nash


----------



## C&E Guy

Can't think of anything with "water" or even ter (terror, terrible etc), so

Racing In the Street - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## mikeyB

Losing your touch, C&E Guy.? Thought everyone would at least know Water Under The Bridge by Adele. Are you Immune to Adele?

Anyway, try this one...

Street Jesus - Aerosmith


----------



## C&E Guy

mikeyB said:


> Losing your touch, C&E Guy.? Thought everyone would at least know Water Under The Bridge by Adele. Are you Immune to Adele?
> 
> Anyway, try this one...
> 
> Street Jesus - Aerosmith



I'm deliberately unfamiliar with Adele. Dreadful racket!

Jesus He Knows Me - Genesis


----------



## Contused

Me And Baby Brother — War


----------



## mikeyB

Brother Love’s Travelling Salvation Show - Neil Diamond


----------



## C&E Guy

Show Don't Tell - Rush


----------



## Contused

Tell Me Why — Bobby Vinton


----------



## mikeyB

Why Don’t We Do It In The Road? - The Beatles


----------



## Contused

Road To Glory — 2Pac


----------



## mikeyB

Glory Days - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Contused

Days Of Wine And Roses — Andy Williams


----------



## C&E Guy

Roses Are Red (My Love) -Bobby Vinton


----------



## Contused

Love Won't Let Me Wait — Major Harris


----------



## Bronco Billy

Wait Until the Weekend Comes – Maria Christian


----------



## C&E Guy

Comes A Time - Neil Young


----------



## Contused

Time To Get Down — The O'Jays


----------



## C&E Guy

Down Under - Men At Work


----------



## Contused

Under Your Spell Again — Johnny Rivers


----------



## mikeyB

Again I Go Unnoticed- Dashboard Confessional


----------



## C&E Guy

Iced Honey - Metallica and Lou Reed


----------



## Contused

Honey Come Back — Glen Campbell


----------



## mikeyB

Back to Black - Amy Winehouse


----------



## C&E Guy

Black Magic Woman - Fleetwood Mac/Santana


----------



## Contused

Woman In Love — Barbra Streisand


----------



## mikeyB

Love The One You’re With - Stephen Stills


----------



## C&E Guy

With A Little Help From My Friends - The Beatles, Joe Cocker, Wet Wet Wet .....


----------



## Contused

Friends To Lovers — AlunaGeorge


----------



## mikeyB

Lovers On The Sun - David Guetta


----------



## Contused

Sun And Moon — Lea Salonga


----------



## C&E Guy

Moondance - Van Morrison


----------



## Contused

Dance For You — Beyoncé


----------



## C&E Guy

You Shouldn't Do That - Hawkwind


----------



## SueEK

That don’t impress me much. - Shania Twain


----------



## Bronco Billy

Much Too Young (To Feel This Damn Old) - Garth Brooks


----------



## SueEK

Young at Heart - The Bluebells


----------



## mikeyB

Heart Of The Sunrise - Yes


----------



## C&E Guy

Sunrise In The Third System - Tangerine Dream

(OK - I know it not a song but an instrumental.)


----------



## mikeyB

System On Loud - Stalley


----------



## C&E Guy

Loud Like Love - Placebo


----------



## Contused

Love Won't Let Me Wait — Major Harris


----------



## C&E Guy

Waiting On A Friend - Rolling Stones


----------



## Contused

Friend, Lover, Woman, Wife — O.C. Smith


----------



## Bronco Billy

Wife And Kids – Kenny Chesney


----------



## Contused

Kids In The Dark — All Time Low


----------



## mikeyB

Dark Now My Sky - Barclay James Harvest


----------



## Contused

Sky High — Jigsaw


----------



## C&E Guy

High & Dry - Radiohead


----------



## mikeyB

Dry Your Eyes - Neil Diamond


----------



## Contused

Eyes Off You — Prettymuch


----------



## Bronco Billy

You To Me Are Everything – The Real Thing


----------



## Contused

Everything Is Beautiful — Ray Stevens


----------



## mikeyB

Beautiful, Dirty, Rich - Lady Gaga


----------



## Contused

Rich Kids — New Medicine


----------



## C&E Guy

The Kids Are Alright - The Who


----------



## Contused

Alright For Now — Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers


----------



## mikeyB

Now It's Dark - Anthrax


----------



## Bronco Billy

Dark Is the Night - Shakatak


----------



## C&E Guy

Night Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## Contused

Moves Me — Demi Lovato


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Me the Peaceful Heart - Lulu


----------



## Contused

Heart Of Gold — Neil Young


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Gold - Spandau Ballet


----------



## mikeyB

Gold,Guns, Girls - Metric


----------



## nonethewiser

Girls on film ----- Duran Duran


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Film Noir - Carly Simon


----------



## mikeyB

Black Night - Deep Purple

There are no songs in English beginning with the word “Noir”, and not any I can find in French, so I’ve translated.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Purple Haze - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## C&E Guy

Haze Of Fame - Tangerine Dream

(Again, an instrumental rather that a song.)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fame - Irene Cara


----------



## C&E Guy

Me I Disconnect From You - Tubeway Army


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*You*'re my best friend - Queen


----------



## mikeyB

Friend Of The Devil - The Grateful Dead


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Devil's Child - Judas Priest


----------



## Contused

Child In Time — Deep Purple


----------



## C&E Guy

Time Is On My Side - Rolling Stones


----------



## mikeyB

Side Effects - Mariah Carey


----------



## C&E Guy

Side Effects Of You - Fantasia


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*You*ng, Gifted and Black - Bob & Marcia


----------



## Bronco Billy

Black Smoke - Ann Sophie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Smokestack Lightning - Howlin' Wolf


----------



## C&E Guy

Lightning Bolt - Jake Bugg


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bolt Of Lightning - The Jets


----------



## C&E Guy

Lightning Strikes - Lou Christie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*Es*cape (The Piña Colada Song) - Rupert Holmes


----------



## C&E Guy

Apeman - The Kinks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*Man*! I Feel Like A Woman - Shania Twain


----------



## C&E Guy

Man Of The World - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Contused

World So Cold — 12 Stones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cold Shoulder - Adele


----------



## C&E Guy

Shoulder Holster - Elton John


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*Hols Ter*ry - Twinkle (Twinkle Ripley)


----------



## C&E Guy

Yesterday - The Beatles (and just about everybody!)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Day Tripper - The Beatles


----------



## Contused

*(S)*tripper Name — Lil Pump


----------



## C&E Guy

Name Your Poison - Ted Nugent  (a nice quiet one! )


----------



## Contused

Poison Love — T-Bone Burnett


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love and Affection - Joan Armatrading


----------



## C&E Guy

One Heartbeat - Smokey Robinson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heartbeats Accelerating - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## C&E Guy

In Germany Before The War - Randy Newman


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Warmth Of The Sun - (The) Beach Boys


----------



## Contused

Sun Is Here — Sun


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heresy - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Bronco Billy

Nails, Hair, Hips, Heels – Todrick


----------



## mikeyB

Heels Over Head - Boys Like Girls


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heads We're Dancing - Kate Bush


----------



## C&E Guy

Dancing With Myself - Generation X


----------



## Contused

Myself To You — Chi Coltrane


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Your Mother Should Know - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

Know You Now - Amy Winehouse


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Now Generation - The Black Eyed Peas


----------



## C&E Guy

On The Border - Al Stewart


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Der Meister - Rammstein


----------



## Contused

Meister Yoda — Azet


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dance Me to the End of Love - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Contused

Love You So — Ron Holden


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Solsbury Hill - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Contused

Hill Country Rain — Jerry Jeff Walker


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rainy Night In Soho - The Pogues


----------



## C&E Guy

House of Fun - Madness


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Unforgettable - Nat King Cole


----------



## C&E Guy

Tables Will Turn - Todd Rundgren


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Turning Japanese - The Vapors


----------



## C&E Guy

Japanese Boy - Aneka


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boys Don't Cry - The Cure


----------



## C&E Guy

Cry To Heaven - Elton John


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heaven Sent - Robert Plant


----------



## Contused

Heaven Help Us All — Stevie Wonder


----------



## C&E Guy

All Or Nothing -  The Small Faces


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nothing Has Been Proved - Dusty Springfield


----------



## C&E Guy

Edge Of The World - Faith No More


----------



## Contused

World So Cold — 12 Stones


----------



## C&E Guy

Cold As Ice - Foreigner


----------



## Contused

Ice Cream And Cake — Buckwheat Boyz


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cake And Sodomy - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Contused

Sodomy Curse — Angel Corpse


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Curse of the Contemporary - LUMP


----------



## Contused

Temporary Like The Rain — Danielle Brisebois


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ain't No Good Life - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Contused

Life By The Drop — Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Drop the Pilot - Joan Armatrading


----------



## Contused

Pilot Of The Airwaves — Charlie Dore


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Waves Within - Santana


----------



## Contused

Within The Darkness — Angerfist


----------



## C&E Guy

Thinking About You - Radiohead


----------



## Contused

You Are My Everything — Glenn Fredly


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Everything You Did - Steely Dan


----------



## C&E Guy

Did You Ever - Nancy Sinatra & Lee Hazlewood


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey - The Beatles


----------



## missclb

Monkey see, Monkey do – Ringo Starr


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

*Do*wn by the Jetty - Dr Feelgood


----------



## C&E Guy

Yes - McAlmont and Butler


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Yes, Yes My Baby Said Yes - Ambrose  (Pennies from Heaven)


----------



## Contused

Yes We Can Can — Pointer Sisters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Can The Can - Suzi Quatro


----------



## C&E Guy

Can You Dig It? - The Mock Turtles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

It Wouldn't Have Made Any Difference - Todd Rundgren


----------



## mikeyB

Difference Maker - Needtobreathe


----------



## C&E Guy

Kern River - Emmylou Harris


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Veronica - Elvis Costello


----------



## Contused

Veronica Falls — Art Brut


----------



## mikeyB

Falls To Climb - REM


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I'm Bad, I'm Nationwide - ZZ Top


----------



## KARNAK




----------



## Contused

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> I'm Bad, I'm Nationwide - ZZ Top


Wide Open Spaces — Dixie Chicks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Aces High - Iron Maiden


----------



## Contused

High On Love — The Knickerbockers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Over The Hills And Far Away - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Contused

Away From You — Gerry And The Pacemakers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Your Time Is Gonna Come - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Contused

Come Together — The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Together Again - Buck Owens


----------



## C&E Guy

In The Midnight Hour - Wilson Pickett


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hourglass - Squeeze


----------



## mikeyB

Glass Of Water - Coldplay


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Water With the Wine - Joan Armatrading


----------



## C&E Guy

Waterloo Sunset - The Kinks


----------



## Contused

Sunset Paradise — O' Cealleigh


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Paradi Several Species Of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together In A Cave And Grooving With A Pict - Pink Floyd   

Y E S !!


----------



## C&E Guy

Picture This - Blondie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

This Isn't Everything You Are - Snow Patrol


----------



## C&E Guy

Are You Lonesome Tonight? - Elvis Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tonight's The Night - Neil Young


----------



## mikeyB

Night Of The 4th Of May - Al Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

May You Never - John Martyn


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Everybody Wants To Rule The World - Tears for Fears


----------



## Contused

World Full Of Hate — Dropkick Murphys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Teardrop to the Sea - Bon Jovi


----------



## C&E Guy

Sea Of Heartbreak - Roseanne Cash & Bruce Springsteen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heartbreaker - Led Zep


----------



## C&E Guy

Struggling here, so ....

Break Away -  The Beach Boys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Way Down In The Hole - Tom Waits


----------



## C&E Guy

Hole In My Shoe - Traffic


----------



## Contused

Shoeshine Boy — Eddie Kendricks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Oye Como Va - Santana


----------



## C&E Guy

Valentine's Day - James Taylor


----------



## SueEK

Day and Night - Billie Piper


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nights in White Satin - Moody Blues


----------



## C&E Guy

In The Air Tonight - Phil Collins


----------



## mikeyB

Tonight I Wanna Cry - Keith Urban


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Crystal Blue Persuasion - Tommy James & the Shondells


----------



## C&E Guy

Cry A While - Bob Dylan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

While My Guitar Gently Weeps - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

PS I Love You - The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

C&E Guy said:


> PS I Love You - The Beatles


LOL I Knew you'd do that one - it was the only one I could think of as well. 

I Love You Like A Ball And Chain - Eurythmics


----------



## Contused

Chain Of Fools — Aretha Franklin


----------



## SueEK

Fools rush in - Elvis Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rushing - Moby


----------



## mikeyB

In Germany Before The War - Randy Newman

The rule is to use the last word of the previous song, not the last two. You won't have seen the rule at the start of the thread, of course


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Warm California Night - Al Stewart


----------



## mikeyB

Night Work- Scissor Sisters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Working in the Coal Mine - Lee Dorsey


----------



## Bronco Billy

Mine Would Be You - Blake Shelton


----------



## C&E Guy

You Take My Heart Away - De Etta Little and Nelson Pigford


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Way To Break My Heart - Ed Sheeran


----------



## mikeyB

Heart Of The Sunrise - Yes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rise Up - Beyoncé


----------



## mikeyB

Up Yours - Edgar Broughton Band

Sorry, couldn't resist that. Its one of my favourite songs. Forget the final 's'


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Your Sister's Clothes - Pulp


----------



## Contused

Clothes Don't Make A Man — Angie Stone


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Many Rivers To Cross - Jimmy Cliff


----------



## Bronco Billy

Cross Your Heart - Tina Reynolds


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Art For Art's Sake - 10cc


----------



## Contused

Sake Of Song — Blackmore's Night


----------



## nonethewiser

Song for Guy - Elton John


----------



## C&E Guy

Guy Who Got a Headache and Accidentally Saves the World - The Flaming Lips


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

World Peace Is None of Your Business - Morrissey


----------



## C&E Guy

Business As Usual - The Eagles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Usual Suspects - Hollywood Undead


----------



## C&E Guy

Tsunami - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Amigone - The Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## C&E Guy

One Of Us - Abba


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Us And Them - Pink Floyd


----------



## C&E Guy

Them Heavy People - Kate Bush


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

People Are People - Depeche Mode


----------



## Contused

People Get Ready — The Impressions


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ready Teddy - Little Richard


----------



## C&E Guy

Teddy Bear - Elvis Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Early Morning Rain - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## C&E Guy

Raintown - Deacon Blue


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Owner Of A Lonely Heart - Yes


----------



## C&E Guy

Heartsong - Gordon Giltrap

(Yes, I know it's an instrumental and not a song despite its title.)


----------



## mikeyB

Song For The Dying - Barclay James Harvest


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dying Inside - Gary Barlow


----------



## C&E Guy

Inside My Head - Radiohead


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Headless Cross - Black Sabbath


----------



## Contused

Crosstown Traffic — The Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## C&E Guy

Traffic Jam - James Taylor


----------



## Contused

Jam Up Jelly Tight — Tommy Roe


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tighten Up - Archie Bell & the Drells


----------



## C&E Guy

Up The Junction - Squeeze


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On a Carousel - The Hollies


----------



## C&E Guy

Self Control - Laura Branigan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Control Myself - LL Cool J


----------



## C&E Guy

Selfish Jean - Travis


----------



## mikeyB

Jeannie With The Light Brown Hair - I think  first put on record by Bing Crosby, but it was written in 1854, which I think must be a record on this thread


----------



## C&E Guy

mikeyB said:


> Jeannie With The Light Brown Hair - I think  first put on record by Bing Crosby, but it was written in 1854, which I think must be a record on this thread



There was a question about this song on The Chase last week. Contestant failed miserably!

Hair Of the Dog - Nazareth


----------



## Contused

Dog And Butterfly — Heart


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Flying Sorcery - Al Stewart


----------



## Contused

Ryan's Song — Expendables


----------



## C&E Guy

Songs From The Wood - Jethro Tull


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wooden Ships - Crosby, Stills & Nash


----------



## C&E Guy

Ships In The Night - Be Bop Deluxe


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Night Of Fear - The Move

_(love those little hints of Tchaikovsky in there)_


----------



## C&E Guy

Fear Of The Dark - Iron Maiden


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Darkness On The Edge Of Town - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## C&E Guy

Town Without Pity - Gene Pitney


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pity Party - Melanie Martinez


----------



## C&E Guy

Party Fears Two - The Associates

(dreadful song, I know)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

an even worse one!
Two Pints Of Lager and A Packet Of Crisps - Splodgenessabounds


----------



## Contused

Psych Out! — AJ Tracey


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Out On The Tiles - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Contused

Lessons In Love — Level 42


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Over My Shoulder - Mike and the Mechanics


----------



## Contused

Shoulder The Weight — Justin Courtney Pierre


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Eight Miles High - The Byrds


----------



## KARNAK




----------



## Contused

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Eight Miles High - The Byrds


High On Love — The Knickerbockers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Velcro Fly - ZZ Top


----------



## Bronco Billy

Fly on the Wings of Love - The Olsen Brothers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Over Under Sideways Down - The Yardbirds


----------



## C&E Guy

Down In The Tube Station At Midnight - The Jam


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Midnight Rambler - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Contused

Rambler Blues — Blind Lemon Jefferson


----------



## C&E Guy

Blues For Allah - Grateful Dead


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ah, Sweet Dancer - Santana


----------



## Contused

Dancer In A Daydream — Ace Of Base


----------



## C&E Guy

Dream A Little Dream of Me - Mamas & Papas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Me And Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul


----------



## C&E Guy

Espionage - Green Day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Age Of Reason - Black Sabbath


----------



## C&E Guy

Reasons To Be Cheerful Part 3 - Ian Dury & The Blockheads


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

3/5 of a Mile in 10 Seconds - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## C&E Guy

Second Sight - Placebo


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sight Of You - Tulisa


----------



## C&E Guy

You Are The One - Mike & The Mechanics


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

One Mint Julep - Ray Charles


----------



## Contused

Leper Messiah — Metallica


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall - Bob Dylan


----------



## C&E Guy

Fall On Me - R.E.M.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Me and You and a Dog named Boo - Lobo


----------



## C&E Guy

Book Of Love - The Monotones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lover Alot - Aerosmith


----------



## C&E Guy

Lotus Flower - Radiohead


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Werewolves Of London - Warren Zevon


----------



## Seema

London Dreams


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dreams Of A Samurai - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Contused

Samurai Spirit — Rise Of The Northstar


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Spirit In The Sky - Norman Greenbaum


----------



## C&E Guy

Sky High - Jigsaw


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Highway 61 Revisited - Bob Dylan


----------



## C&E Guy

Teddy Bear - Elvis Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Earth Is the Loneliest Planet - Morrissey


----------



## C&E Guy

Tonight, Tonight, Tonight - Genesis

(Could have done Planet Earth by Duran Duran but that would have been a bit pointless.)


----------



## missclb

Tonight is forever - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Forever In Blue Jeans - Neil Diamond


----------



## Contused

Jeans Been — Toy Dolls


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Been Down So Long - The Doors


----------



## C&E Guy

Long Train Running - Doobie Brothers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Running In The Family - Level 42


----------



## C&E Guy

Family Man - Mike Oldfield


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mansion On The Hill - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## C&E Guy

Last Night - The Travelling Wilburys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Night Train To Munich - Al Stewart


----------



## Contused

Munich Madness — Stereolab


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Essence - Lucinda Williams


----------



## mikeyB

Cemetery Drive -My Chemical Romance


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Veronica - Elvis Costello


----------



## mikeyB

Veronica Sawyer Smokes - AFI


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Smokestack Lightnin' - Howlin' Wolf


----------



## Contused

Lightnin' Strikes — Lou Christie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kesey - Jon and Roy


----------



## Contused

Eye Of The Tiger — Survivor


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tiger Feet - Mud


----------



## Contused

Feet Don't Touch The Ground — Stoney Larue


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Grounds for Divorce - Elbow


----------



## mikeyB

Divorce Separation Blues - The Avett Brothers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blue Suede Shoes - Carl Perkins


----------



## Contused

Shoes For Running — Big Boi


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Running Out Of Fantasy - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## Contused

Fantasy Girl — 38 Special


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Girls Just Want To Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Contused

Fun Boys — BTS


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boys Don't Cry - The Cure


----------



## mikeyB

Crying In The Rain - Everly Brothers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head - B.J. Thomas


----------



## Contused

Head Over Feet — Alanis Morissette


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Feet in the Clouds - Paul McCartney


----------



## Contused

Clouds In My Hair — Alina Duwe


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hair Of The Dog - Nazareth


----------



## Contused

Dog Days Are Over — Florence + The Machine


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Over The Rainbow - Judy Garland


----------



## Contused

Rainbow Eyes — Rainbow


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Eyesight to the Blind - Sonny Boy Williamson


----------



## C&E Guy

Blinded By the Light - Bruce Springsteen/Manfred Mann's Earthband


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lights of Taormina - Mark Knopfler


----------



## Contused

Mina Boys — Alexis Weak


----------



## C&E Guy

Boys of Summer - Glenn Frey


----------



## Contused

Summer Wind — Frank Sinatra


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wind Of Change - Scorpions


----------



## Contused

Change Of Heart — Change


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hearts And Bones - Paul Simon


----------



## Contused

Bones Of Love — Anita Lipnicka


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Is All Around - The Troggs or Not Dry Not Dry Not Dry


----------



## Contused

Around The Corner Of Your Eye — A-teens


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Eye In The Sky - The Alan Parsons Project


----------



## mikeyB

Skynyrd Nation - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Contused

Nation On Fire — Blitz


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fire In The Hole - Steely Dan


----------



## Contused

Hole In The Sky — Black Sabbath


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sky Pilot - The Animals


----------



## mikeyB

Pilot Of The Airwaves - Charlie Dore


----------



## C&E Guy

Waves Of Fear - Lou Reed


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Early Morning Rain - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## C&E Guy

Ain't No Pleasing You - Chas & Dave


----------



## Contused

You Never Can Tell — Chuck Berry


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tell Me When The Whistle Blows - Elton John


----------



## mikeyB

Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys - Traffic


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boys From The County Hell - The Pogues                     

_God Bless the orthodontically challenged Shane McGowan – OMG he’s still alive.  _


----------



## C&E Guy

Hello - Lionel Ritchie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hello Muddah, Hello Faddah - Allan Sherman


----------



## C&E Guy

A Hard Day's Night - The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nightswimming - R.E.M


----------



## C&E Guy

Swimming Home - Evanescence


----------



## Contused

Home To Houston — Steve Earle


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Stone Free - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## mikeyB

Free Your Mind And Your Ass Will Follow - Funkadelic 

(Mind, I don’t know what a free arse looks like)


----------



## Contused

Follow That Dream — Elvis Presley


----------



## C&E Guy

Dream A Little Dream Of Me - The Mamas & Papas


----------



## mikeyB

Me, The Peaceful Heart - Lulu


----------



## C&E Guy

Heart Of Gold - Neil Young


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Old Admirals - Al Stewart
_You can always rely on Alastair for unusual and intriguing song titles!!_


----------



## mikeyB

Indeed, you can suggest a follow up to that


----------



## C&E Guy

Easy!

Also Sprach Zarathustra - Richard Strauss


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Trampled Underfoot - Led Zeppelin


----------



## mikeyB

Footprints In The Sand - Leona Lewis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sand In My Shoes - Dido


----------



## C&E Guy

Espionage - Green Day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Age of Innocence - Iron Maiden


----------



## Contused

Innocence Died Screaming — Carnifex


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Screaming Issue - Loudon Wainwright III


----------



## C&E Guy

Sue Me, Sue You Blues - George Harrison


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blues For Allah - Grateful Dead


----------



## C&E Guy

A Horse With No Name - America


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

American Storm - Bob Seger


----------



## mikeyB

Storm Passes Away - Jake Bugg


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Way Down In The Hole - Tom Waits


----------



## Bronco Billy

Hole in My Shoe - Neil from The Young Ones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shoeshine Boy - The Humblebums


----------



## C&E Guy

Boys Are Back In Town - Thin Lizzy


----------



## mikeyB

Town Called Malice - The Jam


----------



## C&E Guy

Iceblink Luck - Cocteau Twins


----------



## mikeyB

Lucky Ball And Chain - They Might Be Giants


----------



## Contused

Chain Of Fools — Aretha Franklin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fool's Overture - Supertramp


----------



## C&E Guy

Overture From 'Tommy' - The Who and others


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tommy Gun - The Clash


----------



## C&E Guy

Gun Shy - 10,000 Maniacs


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hymns To The Silence - Van Morrison


----------



## C&E Guy

Silence Is Golden - The Tremeloes / Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons


----------



## mikeyB

Golden Touch - Razorlight


----------



## Contused

Touch Me In The Morning — Diana Ross


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Morning Mr. Magpie - Radiohead


----------



## mikeyB

Pieces Of A Dream - Paul Weller


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dreaming While You Sleep - Genesis


----------



## Contused

Sleeping Heart — Judds


----------



## mikeyB

Heartache Tonight - The Eagles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nights On Broadway - Bee Gees


----------



## C&E Guy

Way Down - Elvis Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Owner Of A Lonely Heart - Yes


----------



## C&E Guy

Art For Art's Sake - 10CC


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Keep It Real - Tanita Tikaram


----------



## mikeyB

Really Gone -Chvrches


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

One Big Mob - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## mikeyB

Moby Dick - Led Zeppelin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Icky Thump - The White Stripes


----------



## C&E Guy

Paper Late - Genesis


----------



## Contused

Late Night Grande Hotel — Nanci Griffith


----------



## C&E Guy

Hotel California - Eagles


----------



## Jodee

California Dreaming - Mamas and Papas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dreaming While You Sleep - Genesis


----------



## Contused

Sleep Tonight — December Avenue


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Night Work - Scissor Sisters


----------



## Jodee

Working 9 to 5 - Dolly Parton


----------



## C&E Guy

Five Per Cent For Nothing - Yes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now - Starship


----------



## C&E Guy

Now I'm Here - Queen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Here we go round the Mulberry Bush - Traffic


----------



## C&E Guy

Shaddap You Face - Joe Dolce Music Theatre

(Bringing some true culture into the thread! )


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Face Without A Soul - Status Quo


----------



## C&E Guy

Soul Man - Sam and Dave


----------



## mikeyB

Man Of The World - Fleetwood Mac 

(In the days when they were good)


----------



## C&E Guy

World Without Love - Peter & Gordon


----------



## mikeyB

Love Comes Quickly - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lyin' Eyes - Eagles


----------



## C&E Guy

Yes - McAlmont & Butler


----------



## Contused

Yes We Can Can — Pointer Sisters


----------



## C&E Guy

Can You Dig It? - The Mock Turtles


----------



## Contused

It Should Have Been Me — Gladys Knight And The Pips


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Memory of a Free Festival - David Bowie


----------



## Contused

Festival Of Colours — Siouxsie And The Banshees


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Colour Spectrum - Coldplay


----------



## C&E Guy

Rum & Coca-Cola - The Andrews Sisters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

La Bamba - Ritchie Valens


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Ball and Chain - Janis Joplin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ain't That A Shame - Fats Domino


----------



## C&E Guy

Shame Is The Name - Morrisey


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

American Storm - Bob Seger


----------



## C&E Guy

Storms Over Africa - Enya


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Africa Land - Ziggy Marley


----------



## mikeyB

Land of Hope and Dreams - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dreams of the Everyday Housewife - Glen Campbell


----------



## Contused

Housewife Of The Year — Lio


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Early in the morning - the gap band


----------



## C&E Guy

Morning Bell - Radiohead


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Bell, Book and Candle - Eddi Reader


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Candlebright - Stevie Nicks


----------



## C&E Guy

Brighton Rock - Queen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rock And Roll Never Forgets - Bob Seger


----------



## C&E Guy

Forget About You - The Motors


----------



## mikeyB

You And Whose Army? - Radiohead


----------



## Thebearcametoo

My God is the Sun - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Schrodinger

Sun Medallion - King Tuff


----------



## C&E Guy

On The Run - Pink Floyd


----------



## Schrodinger

Run Rabbit Run - Flanagan and Allen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Runaround Sue - Dion


----------



## Contused

Sue Ann Sir — Chuck Berry


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sirens Of Titan - Al Stewart


----------



## Contused

Titan Transcendence — In The Woods


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cedars of Lebanon - U2


----------



## Thebearcametoo

On Top of the World - Imagine Dragons


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

World On A String - Neil Young


----------



## Contused

String Full Of Seashells — Barefoot McCoy


----------



## C&E Guy

Shell Song - Micatone


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On Graveyard Hill - Pixies


----------



## Contused

Hill And Caela Talk — Beyoncé


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Talk Of The Town - Pretenders


----------



## C&E Guy

Owner Of A Lonely Heart - Yes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heart Attack & Vine - Screamin` Jay Hawkins


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Never Get Enough - Lianne La Havas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Enough Space - Foo Fighters


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Space Dementia - Muse


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Am The Walrus - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

Russians - Sting


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Answer me, my love - Nat King Cole


----------



## mikeyB

Loves Me Like A Rock - Paul Simon


----------



## C&E Guy

Rock & Roll Band - Boston


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

And So It Goes - Billy Joel


----------



## Contused

Goes Around — Adam Ant


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Around the World - Daft Punk


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

World Leader Pretend - R.E.M.


----------



## Contused

Pretend There's No Misery — Bill Vaun


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Rye Whiskey - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Keys to the Kingdom - Linkin Park


----------



## Contused

Kingdom People — 116 Clique


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

People Are Strange - The Doors


----------



## Contused

Strange Foreign Beauty — Michael Learns To Rock


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Beauty School Dropout - Frankie Avalon


----------



## Contused

Dropout Boogie — Captain Beefheart


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boogie With Stu - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Contused

Stuck On The Puzzle — Alex Turner


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Puzzled By People - The Streets


----------



## Schrodinger

People Have The Power - Patti Smith


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Powerslave - Iron Maiden


----------



## C&E Guy

Lavender - Marillion


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ender Will Save Us All - Dashboard Confessional


----------



## Thebearcametoo

All that I’m good for - Hem


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

For Emily, Whenever I May Find Her - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## C&E Guy

Here Comes The Sun - The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sunset Grill - Don Henley


----------



## Thebearcametoo

I’ll Fly Away - Johnny Cash


----------



## C&E Guy

Way On Down - Elvis Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Down In The Boondocks - Billy Joe Royal


----------



## Contused

Boondocks Theme Song — Asheru


----------



## C&E Guy

Song For The Asking - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Contused

Asking Questions — Charlie Wilson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Questions For The Angels - Paul Simon


----------



## mikeyB

Angel Flying Too Close To The Ground - Willie Nelson


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Round Midnight - Sarah Vaughan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Midnight at the Lost and Found - Meat Loaf


----------



## mikeyB

Found You - Django Django


----------



## Thebearcametoo

You’ll be Back - cast of Hamilton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Back In The High Life Again - Steve Winwood


----------



## C&E Guy

Against All Odds (Take A Look At Me Now) - Phil Collins


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Now I Wanna Sniff Some Glue - Ramones

No I don't really.  I tried it once - didn't get hooked on it - just got stuck on it!


----------



## Contused

Glue Sniff Death Shocker — Huntingtons


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kern River - Emmylou Harris


----------



## KARNAK




----------



## Contused

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Kern River - Emmylou Harris


River Deep-Mountain High — Ike And Tina Turner


----------



## C&E Guy

High In The Sky - Jigsaw


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Skywriter - Art Garfunkel


----------



## Contused

Writer In The Sun — Donovan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sunday Papers - Joe Jackson


----------



## Contused

Papers And Lines — Jelly Roll


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nessun Dorma - Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## Contused

Dormant Bodies Bursting — Cannibal Corpse


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Stingin' Belle - Biffy Clyro


----------



## Contused

Belle Of The Ball — Aztec Camera


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ballad Of Ole Betsy - The Beach Boys


----------



## C&E Guy

System Addict - Five Star


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Addicted to Love - Robert Palmer


----------



## mikeyB

Lovefool - The Cardigans


----------



## C&E Guy

Fool On The Hill - Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I'll Take You Home Again Kathleen - Bing Crosby

Mrs Mee Too made me do that one. Honest!


----------



## C&E Guy

End Of The Line - Travelling Wilburys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Never Dreamed - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## mikeyB

Medicine Ball - Eminem


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ballad of Easy Rider - The Byrds


----------



## Contused

Riders On The Storm — The Doors


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Storm In A Teacup - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Contused

Cupid Is A Real Straight Shooter — Teena Marie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Terminal Eyes - Al Stewart


----------



## Contused

Eyes, Nose, Lips — Tae Yang


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

PS I love you - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

You Better You Bet-  The Who


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Between The Lines - Janis Ian


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Especially for You - Kylie and Jason


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Your Hallelujah - Leona Lewis


----------



## C&E Guy

Jah Mo Be There - James Ingram


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Here, There And Everywhere - The Beatles


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Where Do We Go - Solange


----------



## C&E Guy

Go Now - Moody Blues


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Now That You're Gone - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Thebearcametoo

One Man Guy - Rufus Wainwright


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Guys And Dolls - Bobby Darin


----------



## C&E Guy

Dolls In The Shadow - Tangerine Dream


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shadows And Tall Trees - U2


----------



## C&E Guy

Tall Trees - Crowded House

(Doesn't really get us anywhere though, does it?)


----------



## Contused

Trees In The Winter — Between You & Me


----------



## C&E Guy

Winter Song - Lindisfarne


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song for the Asking - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Thebearcametoo

King and Lionheart - Of Monsters and Men


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hearts And Bones - Paul Simon


----------



## C&E Guy

Bones In The Sky - Dan Fogelberg


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sky Blue And Black - Jackson Browne


----------



## C&E Guy

Black Night -  Deep Purple


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Night Shift - Siouxsie and the Banshees


----------



## C&E Guy

If The Kids Are United- Sham 69


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

United Abominations - Megadeth


----------



## C&E Guy

On Silent Wings - Tina Turner


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wings Of Desire - Wishbone Ash


----------



## C&E Guy

Respect - Aretha Franklin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Spectrum - Florence + the Machine


----------



## Contused

Spectrum Of Divine Nature — Control Human Delete


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nature's Way - Spirit


----------



## Contused

Way Down Yonder In New Orleans — Freddy 'Boom-Boom' Cannon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Answer Me, My Love - Nat King Cole


----------



## Bronco Billy

Love, Love, Peace, Peace – Mans Zelmerlow and Petra Mede


----------



## C&E Guy

Ace Of Spades -  Motorhead


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Design For Life - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## C&E Guy

Life Is What You Make It - Talk Talk


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Think It's Going to Rain Today - Randy Newman


----------



## C&E Guy

Today Your Love, Tomorrow The World - The Ramones


----------



## Contused

World, Hold On — Bob Sinclar


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

One Night In Bangkok - Murray Head


----------



## Contused

Bangkok Necktie — Man Man


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Tie Your Mother Down - Queen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Down At The Doctors - Dr. Feelgood


----------



## Contused

Doctors Of Deliverance — Crooked Fingers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

C'est La Vie - Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## Contused

Vie Se Pois — Anna Eriksson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Poison Prince - Amy MacDonald


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Prince Charming - Adam and the Ants


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

In Germany Before The War - Randy Newman


----------



## mikeyB

Warren Harding - Al Stewart


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ding-Dong! The Witch Is Dead - Judy Garland


----------



## mikeyB

Dead Men Tell No Tales - Motorhead


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tales Of Brave Ulysses - Cream


----------



## Contused

Ulysses Jones — The Stone Foxes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ones and Zeros - Young Guns


----------



## C&E Guy

Zero She Flies - Al Stewart


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lies Greed Misery - Linkin Park


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Misery Loves Company - Nirvana


----------



## C&E Guy

Anything She Does - Genesis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Does Your Chewing Gum Lose It's Flavour (On The Bedpost Over Night) - Lonnie Donegan and his Skiffle Group

Oldie but goodie


----------



## C&E Guy

Night Of Fear -  The Move


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Early Sunsets Over Monroeville - My Chemical Romance


----------



## C&E Guy

Illegal Alien - Genesis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Enjoy Being A Girl - Doris Day


----------



## C&E Guy

Girls Got Rhythm -  AC/DC


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rhythm Of The Heat - Peter Gabriel


----------



## C&E Guy

The Heat Is On - Glenn Frey


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Only the Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## C&E Guy

Lonely Boy - Andrew Gold


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Boys Don’t Cry - The Cure


----------



## Contused

Cry Me A River - Joe Cocker


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Vertebrae By Vertebrae - Björk


----------



## C&E Guy

I can't find anything close, so I'm going to go with ..

Brain Damage - Pink Floyd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Age of Innocence - Iron Maiden


----------



## C&E Guy

C'est La Vie - Stereophonics


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Vietnam - Jimmy Cliff


----------



## C&E Guy

American Generation - The Ritchie Family


----------



## Bronco Billy

Generation 42 - Korni


----------



## mikeyB

Two Suns In The Sunset - Pink Floyd


----------



## C&E Guy

Set The Controls For The Heart Of The Sun - Pink Floyd


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Sunday Bloody Sunday - U2


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sunday Will Never Be The Same - Spanky & Our Gang


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Same Old Thing - The Black Keys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Things Ain't Like They Used to Be - The Black Keys


----------



## mikeyB

Be Quick Or Be Dead - Iron Maiden


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Deadlines And Commitments - The Killers


----------



## Contused

Tsubasa Wo Kudasai — Ayaka


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sailing Shoes - Little Feat


----------



## Contused

Shoeshine Boy — Eddie Kendricks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Oye Como Va - Santana


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Valentina - Public Service Broadcasting


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

In A Little Wigan Garden - George Formby

Turned out nice again, hasn't it.


----------



## C&E Guy

Garden Party - Marillion


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Party Out Of Bounds - The B-52s


----------



## Contused

Undskyld — L.O.C.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

LDN - Lily Allen


----------



## Thebearcametoo

N.S.U. - Cream


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Suspended In Gaffa - Kate Bush


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Fast Car - Tracy Chapman


----------



## C&E Guy

Carry On My Wayward Son - Kansas


----------



## Contused

Son Of A Preacher Man — Aretha Franklin


----------



## C&E Guy

Many Too Many -  Genesis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Many Rivers To Cross - Jimmy Cliff


----------



## Contused

Crosstown Traffic — The Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## mikeyB

Traffic Light - The Ting Tings


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lighten Up, Morrissey - Sparks


----------



## C&E Guy

Eye In The Sky -  The Alan Parsons Project


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Sign Full of Song - Florence and the Machine


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I know you meant "Sky Full of Song" 

Song For Whoever - The Beautiful South


----------



## mikeyB

Very First Time - Roscoe Dash


----------



## C&E Guy

Time Is On My Side - Rolling Stones


----------



## Thebearcametoo

I


MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> I know you meant "Sky Full of Song"
> 
> Song For Whoever - The Beautiful South


Proof I shouldn’t type before coffee. My first attempt had smog instead of Song


----------



## Thebearcametoo

C&E Guy said:


> Time Is On My Side - Rolling Stones


Side to Side - Arianna Grande


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Identikit - Radiohead


----------



## Thebearcametoo

It Will Come Back - Hozier


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Back Off Boogaloo - Ringo Starr


----------



## Contused

Boogaloo Down Broadway — The Fantastic Johnny C


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Way Over There - The Miracles


----------



## Contused

There Was A Time — James Brown


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Time In A Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## Contused

Bottle Of Wine — The Fireballs


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

In Every Dream Home A Heartache - Roxy Music


----------



## Contused

Heartaches By The Number — Johnny Tillotson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Number The Brave - Wishbone Ash


----------



## Contused

Brave Enough — A R I Z O N A


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Enough Space - Foo Fighters


----------



## Contused

Space Oddity — David Bowie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tyson vs. Douglas - The Killers


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Last Night My Wife Hoovered My Head - Fat and Frantic


----------



## Contused

Head, Shoulders, Knees And Toes — Children


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Especially In Michigan - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Gangnam Style - PSY


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Leap Up And Down (Wave Your Knickers In The Air) - St. Cecilia


----------



## C&E Guy

In The Air Tonight - Phil Collins (and gorilla)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tonight's The Night (Gonna Be Alright) - Rod Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Alright Now - Free


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Owner Of A Lonely Heart - Yes


----------



## C&E Guy

Art For Art's  Sake - 10CC


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kentucky Avenue - Tom Waits


----------



## C&E Guy

Entangled - Genesis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Edelweiss - Vince Hill


----------



## C&E Guy

Snow bound- Genesis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Underneath The Arches - Flanagan & Allen


----------



## Contused

Chestnuts Roasting — Katharine McPhee


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Stingin' Belle - Biffy Clyro


----------



## Contused

Belle Of The Ball — Aztec Camera


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ball And Biscuit - The White Stripes


----------



## Contused

Biscuit Town — King Krule


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Township Rebellion - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Contused

Rebellion In Dreamland — Gamma Ray


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Land of Confusion - Genesis


----------



## C&E Guy

On And On - Steve Forbert


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Only The Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## C&E Guy

Lyin" Eyes - Eagles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Yesterday Once More - The Carpenters


----------



## C&E Guy

More Than A Feeling - Boston


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Feeling Myself - Nicki Minaj


----------



## C&E Guy

Selfish Jean - Travis


----------



## mikeyB

Jeans On - David Dundas 

Remember that one? An ear worm if ever there was one


----------



## Thebearcametoo

One Dozen Monkeys - They Might Be Giants


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Keys to the Kingdom - Linkin Park


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Domesticated Animals - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Contused

Animals In The Projects — Kool Keith


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tsunami - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Misty - Sarah Vaughan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Style - Taylor Swift
Sorry I double posted earlier


----------



## Bronco Billy

Les Mots D'amour N'ont Pas De Dimanche - Christine Minier


----------



## C&E Guy

Chelsea Monday - Joni Mitchell


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Your Bones - Of Monsters and Men


----------



## C&E Guy

Nessun Dorma - Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Magpie - The Unthanks


----------



## mikeyB

Pieces Of A Dream - Paul Weller


----------



## Schrodinger

Dream a little Dream - Mamas and Papas


----------



## C&E Guy

Dream Lover - Bobby Darin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Over My Shoulder - Mike + the Mechanics


----------



## C&E Guy

Runaway - Del Shannon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Way To Break My Heart - Ed Sheeran


----------



## Contused

Heart Full Of Soul — The Yardbirds


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ultralight Beam - Kanye West


----------



## robert@fm

(You're My) Soul And Inspiration — The Righteous Brothers


----------



## Contused

Inspiration Lady — Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lady D'Arbanville - Cat Stevens


----------



## C&E Guy

Let's  Go Round Again - Average White Band


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Against The Wind - Bob Seger


----------



## Contused

Wind Beneath My Wings — Bette Midler


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wings Of Desire - Wishbone Ash


----------



## Contused

Desire, Want, Need — Big Sean


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Needles And Pins - The Searchers


----------



## Contused

Pins And Stitches — Modern Rivals


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Chestnut Mare - The Byrds


----------



## C&E Guy

Are You Lonesome Tonight? - Elvis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tonight I'm Playin' Possum - Randy Travis


----------



## mikeyB

Summertime Of Our Lives - Cody Simpson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I've Seen All Good People - Yes


----------



## C&E Guy

People Are Strange - The Doors


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Stranger - Vampire Weekend


----------



## C&E Guy

Germ Free Adolescents - XRay Specs


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tsunami - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## C&E Guy

Missing You - John Waite


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Yours Is No Disgrace - Yes


----------



## C&E Guy

Graceland - Paul Simon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Land of 1000 Dances - Wilson (it won't get better if you) Pickett


----------



## Contused

Dances With Devils — Agony Scene


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Devil's Jump - John Lee Hooker


----------



## Contused

Jump Over — Freddy 'Boom-Boom' Cannon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Very Ape - Nirvana


----------



## Contused

Ape Call — Nervous Norvus


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

All The Young Dudes - Mott the Hoople


----------



## Contused

Dude's Gonna Shoot — Nobodys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hoots Mon - Lord Rockingham's XI
"There's a moose loose in the hoose" they don't write lyrics like that any more!!


----------



## Contused

Mon Ami — Little Big


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Million Lights - Cheryl Cole


----------



## C&E Guy

Lights Of Home - U2


----------



## mikeyB

Home Thoughts From Abroad - Clifford T Ward


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Broad-Shouldered Beasts - Mumford & Sons


----------



## C&E Guy

East Side Story - Bryan Adam's


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Story Of A Life - Harry Chapin


----------



## C&E Guy

Life Of Riley- Lightning Seeds


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Eye of the Tiger - Survivor


----------



## mikeyB

Tiger Mountain Peasant Song - Fleet Foxes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song for the Asking - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Contused

Asking Jessica To Be Official — Hellogoodbye


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Almost Do - Taylor Swift


----------



## C&E Guy

Do Anything You Wanna Do - Eddie & The Hot Rods

(Lead singer Barrie Masters died today.)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Do You Know the Way to San José - Dionne Warwick


----------



## Contused

José Cuervo — Alanna Wilson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Voulez-Vous - ABBA


----------



## C&E Guy

Us And Them - Pink Floyd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Theme From Shaft - Isaac Hayes


----------



## C&E Guy

After The Ordeal - Genesis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Alan's Psychedelic Breakfast - Pink Floyd


----------



## C&E Guy

Breakfast In America - Supertramp

(actually just heard that on the radio!)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

American Woman - The Guess Who


----------



## C&E Guy

Woman In Chains - Tears For Fears


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Chains of Love - Erasure


----------



## Contused

Love To Love You Baby — Donna Summer


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Baby Love - The Supremes


----------



## Contused

Love Child — Diana Ross And The Supremes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Childhood's End - Pink Floyd


----------



## Contused

End Of The World — Jimmy Dean


----------



## C&E Guy

World In Motion - New Order & England


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

That was close 
World Gone Crazy - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## Contused

C&E Guy said:


> World In Motion - New Order & England


Motion Picture Paradise — Anders Knudsen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Paradise by the Dashboard Light - Meat Loaf


----------



## Contused

Light My Fire — Jose Feliciano


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fire and the Thud - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Contused

Hudson Lady — Luka Bloom


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lady Lynda - The Beach Boys


----------



## Contused

Damn Day In My Shoes — Griffin House


----------



## C&E Guy

Escape - Journey


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shoeshine Boy - The Humblebums


----------



## C&E Guy

Boys Of Summer - Glen Frey


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Summer, Highland Falls - Billy Joel


----------



## C&E Guy

All Summer Long - Kid Rock


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Long Haired Lover From Liverpool - Little Jimmy Osmond


----------



## C&E Guy

Liverpool Revisited - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Teddy Picker - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Contused

PIcker To Leave Pieces — Vieem


----------



## mikeyB

Pieces Of A Dream - Paul Weller


----------



## Contused

Dream Merchant — The New Birth


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Chant Down Babylon - Bob Marley & the Wailers


----------



## C&E Guy

Babylon's Burning- The Ruts


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Burning Of The Midnight Lamp - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## C&E Guy

Lamplight - David Essec


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lightnin' Strikes - Lou Christie


----------



## Contused

Keshia's House — Ghostface Killah


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

House Rent Stomp - Big Bill Broonzy


----------



## Contused

Stomp Me Out — Bryce Fox


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Out of Touch - Hall & Oates


----------



## Contused

Touch A Hand, Make A Friend — The Staple Singers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Friend Of Mine - Barclay James Harvest


----------



## Contused

Mine To Miss — American Football


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Is She Really Going Out With Him? - Joe Jackson


----------



## Contused

Him or Me - What's It Gonna Be? — Paul Revere And The Raiders


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Be True To Your School - The Beach Boys


----------



## Contused

School Boy Crush — AWB


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rush Hour - Jane Wiedlin


----------



## Contused

Hour Of The Dog — Abaddon Incarnate


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dogs Of War - Pink Floyd


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Warrior - Laura Marling


----------



## C&E Guy

Ordinary World - Duran Duran


----------



## Thebearcametoo

World Shut your Mouth - Julian Cope


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mouth's Cradle - Björk


----------



## Contused

Cradle Of Love — Johnny Preston


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Over The Hills And Far Away - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Contused

Away From You — Gerry And The Pacemakers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

You've Got Your Troubles - The Fortunes


----------



## Contused

Troubles Don't Last — B.B. King


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Last Train To Clarksville - The Monkees


----------



## C&E Guy

Let My People Go - Paul Robeson (and others)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Go Your Own Way - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Contused

Way Back Into Love — Hugh Grant


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love And Marriage - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Contused

Marriage, Movies, Madonna And Mick — Bette Midler


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mick Avory's Underpants - The Kinks


----------



## Contused

Pants On Fire — Buck 65


----------



## mikeyB

Fire Coming Out Of The Monkey's Head - Gorrillaz


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Headless Cross - Black Sabbath


----------



## C&E Guy

Crossroads - Cream/Eric Clapton


----------



## mikeyB

Roads Less Travelled - Ziggy Marley


----------



## C&E Guy

Edge Of Seventeen - Stevie Nicks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Teenage Kicks - The Undertones


----------



## C&E Guy

Start Me Up - Rolling Stones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Up With The Cock! - Judge Dread


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Karmacoma - Massive Attack


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Coma White - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Thebearcametoo

White Lines - Grandmaster Flash and Melle Mel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Estranged - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Contused

Estranged From Orbit — Artificial Brain


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bits And Pieces - The Dave Clark Five


----------



## Contused

Pieces Of April — Three Dog Night


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

April Come She Will - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## C&E Guy

William It Was Really Nothing - The Smith's


----------



## Contused

Nothing Can Change This Love — Sam Cooke


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love At The Five And Dime - Nanci Griffith


----------



## Contused

Matters Of The Heart — Bedouine


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heart-Shaped Box - Nirvana


----------



## Contused

Box Of Stones — Benjamin Francis Leftwich


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Stones In The Road - Joan Baez


----------



## Contused

Road Less Traveled — Lauren Alaina


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Edge of Evolution - Alanis Morissette


R.I.P. Ginger Baker


----------



## Contused

Evolution Of Aggression — Berzerker


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On The Chin - Kings of Leon


----------



## Contused

China Cat Sunflower — Grateful Dead


----------



## TiredOldGal

Contused said:


> China Cat Sunflower — Grateful Dead




Sunflower - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## C&E Guy

Flowers In The Rain - The Move


----------



## TiredOldGal

Rain Dogs - Tom Waits


----------



## C&E Guy

Dogs In Midwinter - Jethro Tull


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Interstellar Overdrive - Pink Floyd


----------



## C&E Guy

Drive My Car -  The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Carouselambra - Led Zeppelin


----------



## C&E Guy

Brand New Key -  Melanie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Keys to the Kingdom - Linkin Park


----------



## Contused

Kingdom Of Darkness — Abigor


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Darkness On The Edge Of Town - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Contused

Town Without Pity — Gene Pitney


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tyson vs. Douglas - The Killers

I'm getting a strange feeling of déjà vu here.


----------



## Contused

Douglas Traherne Harding — Incredible String Band


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

In God's Country - U2


----------



## Contused

Country Girl, City Man — Billy Vera And Judy Clay


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Man In The Jar - The Sensational Alex Harvey Band


----------



## mikeyB

Jar of Hearts - Christina Perri


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hearts Without Chains - Ellie Goulding


----------



## C&E Guy

Chains Of Love - Erasure


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Buzz - Nirvana


----------



## Contused

Buzz The Fuzz — David Bowie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Zzzonked - Enter Shikari


----------



## Contused

Kedua Kalinya — Sheryl Sheinafia


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

NY Anthem - Faulkner


----------



## C&E Guy

Them Heavy People -  Kate Bush


----------



## mikeyB

People On The High Line - New Order


----------



## Contused

Line To Heaven — Introvoys


----------



## mikeyB

Heaven's Wall - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## C&E Guy

All The Way - Journey


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Way Over There - The Miracles


----------



## TiredOldGal

Town Called Malice -The Jam. (Cracking song! Lol)


----------



## C&E Guy

confused.com

How did we get from "There" to "Town Called Malice"?  I'll go with >>>>

Here Comes The Sun -  The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sunshine Superman - Donovan


----------



## C&E Guy

Manic Monday - The Bangles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Daydream Believer - The Monkees


----------



## mikeyB

Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic - The Police


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Magic Moments - Perry Como


----------



## Contused

Moments To Remember — The Vogues


----------



## C&E Guy

Remember (Walking In The Sand) -  The Shangri-las


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

And Dream Of Sheep - Kate Bush


----------



## Contused

Sheep Go To Heaven — Cake


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heaven Knows I'm Miserable Now - The Smiths


----------



## Contused

Now You Know — Little Willie John


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Now I Know I'll Never Get Over You - The Zombies


----------



## C&E Guy

You Were Made For Me -  Freddie & The Dreamers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mercedes Benz - Janis Joplin

One great song!!


----------



## C&E Guy

Benzai-Ten - Blackmore's Night


----------



## Schrodinger

Ten Thousand Fists - Disturbed


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fists of Fury - Kamasi Washington


----------



## C&E Guy

Fury Of The Storm - Dragonforce


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Stormy Monday - T-Bone Walker


----------



## mikeyB

Monday Morning - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Morning Has Broken - Cat Stevens


----------



## Contused

Broken-Hearted Fool — Inez Foxx


----------



## C&E Guy

Fool On The Hill - The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hillbilly Heart (Keeping It Country) - Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## C&E Guy

Try To See It My Way - Bryan Adams


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Way Down - Elvis Presley


----------



## C&E Guy

Down The Dustpipe - Status Quo


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pipes Of Peace - Paul McCartney


----------



## C&E Guy

Peaceful Easy Feeling - Eagles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Feeling Mortal - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## C&E Guy

Talking Loud And Clear - OMD


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Learning To Fly - Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers


----------



## Contused

Fly Me To The Moon - Bossa Nova — Joe Harnell And His Orchestra


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Novacane - Beck

Snap @mikeyB


----------



## mikeyB

Never Ending Circles - Chvrches


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Les Bicyclettes De Belsize - Engelbert Humperdinck


----------



## Contused

Size Too Small — Sufjan Stevens


----------



## C&E Guy

Smallcreep's Day - Mike Rutherford

(A brilliant piece of music )


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Days Are Numbers (The Traveller) - The Alan Parsons Project


----------



## C&E Guy

Erase/Rewind - The Cardigans


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wind Below - Rage Against the Machine

Caused by metformin perhaps?


----------



## C&E Guy

Low Rider - War


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Riders On The Storm - The Doors


----------



## C&E Guy

Storms In Africa - Enya


----------



## TiredOldGal

Africa. toto (not very original sorry lol)


----------



## C&E Guy

Catch Us If You Can - Dave Clark 5


----------



## TiredOldGal

Can’t get you out of my head - Kylie Minogue


----------



## C&E Guy

Head Over Heels -  Tears For Fears


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Elsewhere - R. Kelly


----------



## C&E Guy

Here, There And Everywhere - The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Where The Wild Roses Grow - Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds


----------



## mikeyB

Grow Your Own- Small Faces


----------



## C&E Guy

Your Own Special Way - Genesis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ayé - Angelique Kidjo


----------



## Contused

Ayer — Enrique Iglesias


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Yertle The Turtle - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Contused

Turtle Wax — Infectious Grooves


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Axel F - Harold Faltermeyer


----------



## Contused

Fly Me To The Moon — Frank Sinatra


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On The Good Ship Lollipop - Shirley Temple


----------



## C&E Guy

Pop Music- M


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sick Again - Led Zeppelin


----------



## C&E Guy

In The Midnight Hour - Wilson Pickett


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Our Song - The XX


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song Of Bangladesh - Joan Baez


----------



## Thebearcametoo

She’s Got Her Ticket - Tracy Chapman


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ticket To Ride - The Beatles


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Riders on the Storm - The Doors


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Storm In A Tea Cup - Lynsey de Paul


----------



## C&E Guy

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Storm In A Tea Cup - Lynsey de Paul



I thought that was by The Fortunes. Must be another version.

Upside Down - Diana Ross


----------



## mikeyB

Storm in a Teacup was written by Lynsey de Paul. True, the Fortunes were the first to release it.

Down By The River - Neil Young


----------



## C&E Guy

The River - Bruce Springsteen

(Doesn't move it on, I admit)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rivers Of Babylon - Boney M

@C&E Guy & @mikeyB

Riders on the Storm comes up quite regularly on here. As a response, I'’m sure that I’ve used the Fortunes version as well as the 
totally different Red Hot Chilli Peppers one with the “American” spelling of "teacup" in the title and wanted another version
Lynsey de Paul’s version here





TBH I prefer the Fortune’s version but for some strange reason, up until posting it on here, I thought it was by Godley and Crème.

Still you learn something new every day.  

*Update:*
Incidentally, it’s also the name of a bootleg collection of Rolling Stones rarities. Being a good citizen, I won’t post a link, but you can find it by using Mr Google.


----------



## Contused

Babylon Astronaut — Babylon Whores


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Autonomous Zone - Killing Joke


----------



## Contused

Zone Killer — Insect Warfare


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Killer on the Loose - Thin Lizzy


----------



## mikeyB

Loose Rap - Aaliyah


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rapture - Blondie


----------



## C&E Guy

Really Saying Something- Bananarama


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Something In The Air - Thunderclap Newman


----------



## C&E Guy

In The Air Tonight - Phil Collins


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Night Of Fear - The Move


----------



## C&E Guy

Are You Gonna Go My Way? - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Way To Break My Heart - Ed Sheeran


----------



## Contused

Heart In Hand — Brenda Lee


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Andmoreagain - Love

Peace, love and hope to all, far out man!!


----------



## C&E Guy

Ain't  That A Shame - Fats Domino


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shame Is The Name - Morrissey


----------



## C&E Guy

The Name Of The Game - Abba


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Game Of Love - Wayne Fontana & The Mindbenders


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Will Tear Us Apart - Joy Division


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Part Of The Process - Morcheeba


----------



## Contused

Process Of Pain — Holy Moses


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Paint By Numbers - Al Stewart


----------



## Contused

Numbers Don't Count — Blondie


----------



## C&E Guy

Counting Stars - One Republic


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Starship Trooper - Yes


----------



## Contused

Trooper With An Attitude — 38 Special


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Death by Misadventure - Ted Nugent


----------



## C&E Guy

Rescue Me - Fontella Bass


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Merry Christmas Everybody - Slade

Sorry It's a bit early - I know.


----------



## C&E Guy

Everybody Wants To Rule The World - Tears For Fears


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

World of Pain - Cream


----------



## C&E Guy

Ain't No Pleasing You - Chas & Dave


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Youthanasia - Megadeth


----------



## C&E Guy

A Day Without Me - U2


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mellowship Slinky In B Major - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## C&E Guy

Major Tom (I'm Coming Home) - Peter Schilling


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Home Thoughts From Abroad - Clifford T. Ward


----------



## C&E Guy

Road To Nowhere - Talking Heads


----------



## Contused

Nowhere To Run — Martha And The Vandellas


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Run the Numbers - Everything Everything


----------



## Contused

Numbers On The Jukebox — Mark Chesnutt


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Box Of Rain - Grateful Dead


----------



## C&E Guy

Rain Town - Deacon Blue


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Own the Night - Chaka Khan


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Night Like a River - Hem


----------



## Schrodinger

River Deep Mountain High - Ike and Tina Turner.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ghostbusters - Ray Parker, Jr.


----------



## Contused

Terserah Kamulah — Jamrud


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ahab, The Arab - Ray Stevens


----------



## Contused

Arabadrengurinn — Bjork


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Inner Sanctum - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## C&E Guy

Tumbling Dice -  Rolling Stones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ice Cream For Crow - Captain Beefheart


----------



## C&E Guy

Crown Of Love - Arcade Fire


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Overboard - Justin Bieber


----------



## C&E Guy

Dreadlock Holiday - 10CC


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Holiday In Cambodia - Dead Kennedys


----------



## C&E Guy

Diamonds Are Forever - Shirley Bassey


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Everlasting Arms - Vampire Weekend


----------



## C&E Guy

Arms Of Mary - Everly Brothers


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Mary Contrary - Sarah Vaughan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rye Whiskey - Tex Ritter


----------



## C&E Guy

Whiskey in the Jar - Thin Lizzy (and others)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Jarrow Song - Alan Price


----------



## C&E Guy

Song For Whoever - Beautiful  South


----------



## mikeyB

Ever Present Past - Paul McCartney


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pastime Paradise - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Paradise by the Dashboard Light - Meatloaf


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Light As A Feather - Norah Jones


----------



## Contused

Feather On The Wind — Roger Whittaker


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

In Dreams - Roy Orbison


----------



## Contused

Dreams Of The Everyday Housewife — Glen Campbell


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Housewife's Choice - Derrick & Patsy


----------



## Contused

Choice Of Colors — The Impressions


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Colors Of The Wind - Vanessa Williams


----------



## Contused

Wind Beneath My Wings — Bette Midler


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wings Of Desire - Wishbone Ash


----------



## Contused

Desire Brings Me Back — Blondie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Back In The U.S.S.R. - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

Russians - Sting


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Answer Me - Frankie Laine


----------



## Contused

Me About You — The Mojo Men


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Your Sister Can't Twist (But She Can Rock 'n Roll) - Elton John


----------



## Contused

Roll On Down The Highway — Bachman-Turner Overdrive


----------



## C&E Guy

Highway To Hell - AC/DC


----------



## Contused

Hell On The Throat — Dashboard Confessional


----------



## C&E Guy

At The Hop - Danny & The Juniors


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Open All Night - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Thebearcametoo

All Night Long - Lionel Richie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Long Cool Woman (In A Black Dress) - The Hollies


----------



## C&E Guy

Dress You Up - Madonna


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Upfield - Billy Brag


----------



## C&E Guy

Fields Of Gold - Sting


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Old Yellow Bricks - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Schrodinger

Brick is Red - Pixies


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Red Mosquito - Pearl Jam


----------



## Schrodinger

Mosquito - Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Took a Pill in Ibiza - Mike Posner


----------



## mikeyB

Zaragon - John Miles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Agony - Paloma Faith


----------



## mikeyB

NYC Cops - Coner Oberst


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Psychophobia - Black Sabbath


----------



## C&E Guy

I Am The Walrus - The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Russian Roulette - Rihanna


----------



## C&E Guy

Teddy Bear - Elvis Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Early Sunsets Over Monroeville - My Chemical Romance


----------



## C&E Guy

Illegal Alien - Genesis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

End of the Rainbow - Barry Gibb


----------



## Contused

Rainbow Eyes — Rainbow


----------



## C&E Guy

Yes - McAlmont & Butler


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Yesterday's Wine - Willie Nelson


----------



## C&E Guy

Need You Now - Lady Antebellum


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Owner Of A Lonely Heart - Yes


----------



## C&E Guy

Heartbreak Hotel - Elvis Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tell Me When The Whistle Blows - Elton John


----------



## Contused

Blows To The Body — Napalm Death


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bodysnatchers - Radiohead


----------



## C&E Guy

Hers (Interlude) - Justin Timberlake


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dead Girls Of London - Frank Zappa


----------



## C&E Guy

London Girls - Chas & Dave


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Girls Just Want To Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## C&E Guy

Funny How Love Can Be - The Ivy League


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Be-Bop-a-Lula - Gene Vincent & His Blue Caps


----------



## Contused

Lula On The Beach — Seaway


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Beach Baby - First Class


----------



## C&E Guy

Baby Come Back - Player


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Back In The Saddle Again - Gene Autry


----------



## C&E Guy

Against All Odds (Take A Look At Me Now) - Phil Collins


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Owls (Are Watching) - Funeral for a Friend


----------



## C&E Guy

Watching The Detectives - Thompson Twins


----------



## Contused

Vessels — Modern Maps


----------



## C&E Guy

Elsewhere - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

C&E Guy said:


> Watching The Detectives - Thompson Twins


I think you meant Elvis Costello. Thompson Twins similar name was "We are detective" another equally great song. 

Elsewhere - Sarah McLachlan   ------------->>   Where Do You Go To (My Lovely)? - Peter Sarstedt


----------



## Contused

Lovely Ugly Brutal World — Daisy Chainsaw


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

World Turning - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Bronco Billy

Turning Japanese - Vapors


----------



## C&E Guy

Japanese Boy - Aneka


----------



## C&E Guy

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> I think you meant Elvis Costello. Thompson Twins similar name was "We are detective" another equally great song.
> 
> Elsewhere - Sarah McLachlan   ------------->>   Where Do You Go To (My Lovely)? - Peter Sarstedt



Oops. D'oh!  Brain freeze. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Oye Como Va - Santana


----------



## C&E Guy

Valerie -  Steve Winwood (and The Zutons and Amy Winehouse)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Valerie Loves Me - Material Issue


----------



## C&E Guy

Mess Around - Ray Charles


----------



## Contused

Around This Time — Shim Hyun Bo


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I'm Eighteen - Alice Cooper


----------



## Contused

Eighteen With A Bullet — Pete Wingfield


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Let's Spend The Night Together - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Contused

Together Let's Find Love — The 5th Dimension


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Over The Hills And Far Away - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Contused

Away From You — Gerry And The Pacemakers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Our Lady Of Sorrows - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Contused

Sorrows Of A Blue Eyed Liar — Chris Robinson Brotherhood


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Art For Art's Sake - 10cc


----------



## Contused

Sake Of The Song — Hayes Carll


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On Graveyard Hill - Pixies


----------



## Contused

Hill Farmer's Blues — Mark Knopfler


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blues For Allah - Grateful Dead


----------



## Contused

Allah Forbid — Husalah


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Forbidden Fruit - Noël Coward


----------



## Contused

Fruit Salad — The Wiggles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Aladdin Sane - David Bowie


----------



## Contused

Sane Vs. Normal — Mnemic


----------



## C&E Guy

Next To Me - Emily Sande


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

All The Young Dudes - Mott the Hoople


----------



## Contused

Dude's Gonna Shoot — Nobodys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shoot Out at the Fantasy Factory - Traffic


----------



## C&E Guy

Bit of a timing issue there.  And now, the 4000th answer .....


Hoots Mon - Lord Rockingham's XI


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mondo Sinistro - Al Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Romeo & Juliet - Dire Straits


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lie To Me - Cher


----------



## Contused

Me & The Boys — Nylons


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boys Keep Swinging - David Bowie


----------



## C&E Guy

In God's Country - U2


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Country Honk - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Contused

Honky Tonk — James Brown Soul Train


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Honky Tonk Heroes - Waylon Jennings


----------



## Contused

Heroes And Villains — The Beach Boys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Villains Of Circumstance - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Contused

Stances à New York — Claude Nougaro


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

New York Mining Disaster 1941 (Have You Seen My Wife, Mr. Jones) - Bee Gees


----------



## Contused

Jones On The Jukebox — Becky Hobbs


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Box Of Rain - Grateful Dead


----------



## Contused

Rain On The Roof — The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Roof of Your Car - The Streets


----------



## Contused

Carry Me Back — The Rascals


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Back On The Chain Gang - Pretenders


----------



## Contused

Ganga Jaisa Man Tera — Kavita Krishnamurthy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Erase/Rewind - The Cardigans


----------



## Contused

Rewind The Tape — Adept


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Apeman - The Kinks


----------



## Contused

Apeman Hop — Ramones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hopeless - KT Tunstall


----------



## C&E Guy

Lessons In Love - Level 42


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Vereda Tropical - Santana


----------



## C&E Guy

Call Me - Blondie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Me And Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul


----------



## C&E Guy

One Step Up - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Puppy Love - Paul Anka


----------



## C&E Guy

Love The One You're With - Stephen Stills


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

With Her Head Tucked Underneath Her Arm - Stanley Holloway


----------



## C&E Guy

Army Dreamers - Kate Bush


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dreamers Disease - Stormzy


----------



## Contused

Disease Foundation — Acid Drinkers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ion Square - Bloc Party


----------



## Contused

Square Wave In Unison — Beastie Boys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song To Woody - Bob Dylan


----------



## Contused

Woody And Dutch On The Slow Train To Peking — Rickie Lee Jones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kings Of The Wild Frontier - Adam & The Ants


----------



## C&E Guy

Erotica - Madonna


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Can See For Miles - The Who


----------



## Contused

Miles To Go — Del The Funky Homosapien


----------



## C&E Guy

Go Now - The Moody Blues


----------



## Contused

Now You Know — Little Willie John


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Now We Die - Machine Head


----------



## C&E Guy

Die Another Day - Madonna


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Daydream Believer - The Monkees


----------



## C&E Guy

Everlasting Love - Love Affair


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Overpowered By Funk - The Clash


----------



## Contused

Funky Broadway — Wilson Pickett


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Way Away - Yellowcard


----------



## Contused

Away From You — Gerry And The Pacemakers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Your Love Alone Is Not Enough - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## C&E Guy

Hello Goodbye - The Beatles


----------



## Brando77

Goodbye Daughters of the Revolution - Black Crowes.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Revolution 9 - The Beatles


----------



## Contused

96 Tears — ? (Question Mark) And The Mysterians


----------



## C&E Guy

Tears Of A Clown - Smoky Robinson and The Miracles


----------



## Contused

C&E Guy said:


> Tears Of A Clown - Smoky Robinson and The Miracles


Clownin' Wit Da Crew — Ant Banks


----------



## Andy HB

Rewind - Rascal Flatts

(never heard of them or it, just googled "song rewind". Not too bad though)


----------



## C&E Guy

Wind power- Thomas Dolby


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Power Play - Steppenwolf


----------



## TiredOldGal

Play the Game - Queen


----------



## C&E Guy

Game Of Love - Wayne Fontana


----------



## TiredOldGal

Love can’t turn around - Farley Jackmaster Funk


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Around The Bend - Pearl Jam


----------



## C&E Guy

Bend It - Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick and Titch


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

C&E Guy said:


> Bend It - Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick and Titch


Whenever I first saw this band on TOTP I wondered why only 5 of them were on stage. Then I noticed there was no comma between Dave and Dee. 

Ditmas - Mumford & Sons


----------



## Contused

Mas Que Nada — Sergio Mendes And Brazil '66


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Day In The Life - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

Life On Mars - David Bowie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ars Longa Vita Brevis - The Nice


----------



## C&E Guy

Visions Of China - Japan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida - Iron Butterfly


----------



## C&E Guy

Dancing With Myself -  Generation X


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Self Bias Resistor - Fear Factory


----------



## C&E Guy

Story Of A Life - Harry Chapin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

If Eternity Should Fail - Iron Maiden


----------



## C&E Guy

I Like It - Gerry & The Pacemakers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Think It's Going to Rain Today - Randy Newman


----------



## C&E Guy

Today Was A Fairytale - Taylor Swift


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fairytale of New York - The Pogues


----------



## C&E Guy

New York Minute - Don Henley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ten Years Gone - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Contused

Gone At Last — Paul Simon, Phoebe Snow, And The Jessy Dixon Singers


----------



## C&E Guy

Last Christmas - Wham


----------



## TiredOldGal

MASTer and Servant - Depeche Mode


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Anthem For A Lost Cause - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## TiredOldGal

Use Somebody - Kings of Leon


----------



## C&E Guy

Body Language - Queen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Language of Love - Heart


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Of The Common People - Nicky Thomas (and Paul Young)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

People Will Always Need Coal - Public Service Broadcasting


----------



## Contused

Coal Makes Diamonds — Blue October


----------



## C&E Guy

Diamonds On The Soles Of Her Shoes - Paul Simon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shoeshine Boy - The Humblebums


----------



## Contused

Boy Crazy — Shandi Sinnamon


----------



## TiredOldGal

Crazy Little Thing Called Love - Queen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Over The Rainbow - Judy Garland


----------



## TiredOldGal

Bow Chicka Wow Wow - Mike Posner


----------



## C&E Guy

We Are The World - USA For Africa


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

World Turning - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Contused

Turning To A Different Tempo — Atira-Lumena


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Temporary Sanity - Todd Rundgren


----------



## Contused

Sanity Assassin — Bauhaus


----------



## C&E Guy

Assassing - Marillion


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sing For The Submarine - R.E.M.


----------



## C&E Guy

Neanderthal Man - Hotlegs


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Man is The Baby - Anthony and the Johnsons


----------



## Bronco Billy

Baby, It's Cold Outside - Tom Jones and Cerys Matthews


----------



## C&E Guy

Side Saddle - Russ Conway


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Saddle Up the Palomino - Neil Young


----------



## C&E Guy

No Son Of Mine - Genesis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mine Smell Like Honey - R.E.M.


----------



## C&E Guy

Honey And The Bee - Owl City


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Beer Drinkers & Hell Raisers - ZZ Top


----------



## C&E Guy

Sit Down - James


----------



## Contused

Down At Lulu's — Ohio Express


----------



## C&E Guy

Us And Them - Pink Floyd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hemingway's Whiskey - Kenny Chesney


----------



## C&E Guy

Key Largo - Bertie Higgins


----------



## Thebearcametoo

God is Real - India Arie


----------



## C&E Guy

Real Love - The Beatles


----------



## TiredOldGal

Over the Rainbow - Judy Garland


----------



## C&E Guy

Rainbow's End - Camel


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Send Your Love - Sting


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Over Under Sideways Down - The Yardbirds


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Down Where the Drunkards Roll - Richard Thompson


----------



## TiredOldGal

Roll Over Beethoven- Chuck Berry


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Enter Sylvia Plath - Belle and Sebastian


----------



## TiredOldGal

That Don’t impress me much - Shania Twain


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Muchacho - Kings of Leon


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Choosing Sides - Field Music


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Despite Repeated Warnings - Paul McCartney


----------



## Schrodinger

Warning Shot - Status Quo


----------



## C&E Guy

Hot Legs - ZZ Top


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Legs Shakin' - R. Kelly


----------



## Contused

Shakin' All Over — Chad Allan And The Expressions


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lover, You Should've Come Over - Jeff Buckley


----------



## Contused

Over Under Sideways Down — The Yardbirds


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Owner Of A Lonely Heart - Yes


----------



## Contused

Heartaches By The Number — Johnny Tillotson


----------



## C&E Guy

The Number Of The Beast - Iron Maiden


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Eastbound Train - Dire Straits


----------



## C&E Guy

Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head - B J Thomas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My Head's In Mississippi - ZZ Top


----------



## C&E Guy

Pick Up The Pieces - Average White Band


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

C'est La Vie - Stereophonics


----------



## C&E Guy

La Vie En Rose - Edith Piaf


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rose Of Cimarron - Poco


----------



## C&E Guy

On The Radio - Donna Summer


----------



## TiredOldGal

Radio Ga-Ga. Queen


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Gabriel - Hail the Ghost


----------



## Contused

Gabriel And The Vagabond — Foy Vance


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Vagabond Ways - Marianne Faithfull


----------



## C&E Guy

Sacrifice - Elton John


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Iceblink Luck - Cocteau Twins


----------



## TiredOldGal

Luck be a Lady - Frank Sinatra


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lady Godiva - Peter & Gordon


----------



## C&E Guy

Valerie - Steve Winwood


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Enjoy Being A Girl - Doris Day


----------



## Contused

Girls Grow Up Faster Than Boys — The Cookies


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boys From The County Hell - The Pogues


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Hell could Freeze - Rudimental


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Freeze-Frame - J. Geils Band


----------



## C&E Guy

American Generation - The Richie Family


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Generation Away - Lady Antebellum


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Away In A Manger - Traditional Christmas Carol

 It's creeping up on us!!


----------



## C&E Guy

Couldn't find anything with manger, anger, German, Germany so I've gone for that old favourite ...

Ernie (The Fastest Milkman In The West) - Benny Hill


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

West Ryder Silver Bullet - Kasabian


----------



## C&E Guy

Bullet From A Gun - Skepta


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Gunshot to the Head of Trepidation - Trivium


----------



## C&E Guy

On Any Other Day - The Police


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Day is Done - Nick Drake


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

One Great Mystery - Lady Antebellum


----------



## C&E Guy

Mystery Song -  Status Quo


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On God - Kanye West


----------



## Contused

God, Love And Rock & Roll — Teegarden And Van Winkle


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rock And Roll Never Forgets - Bob Seger


----------



## C&E Guy

Forget The Cost - UB40


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Stacy's Mom - Fountains of Wayne


----------



## C&E Guy

Moment In Paradise - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Paradise Circus - Massive Attack


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Custard Pie - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Schrodinger

Circus of the damned - Graveworm


----------



## C&E Guy

Going with the first one.

Pieces Of Eight - Styx


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Eight days a week - the Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

Week-end In New England - Barry Manilow


----------



## Contused

England Swings — Roger Miller


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wings Of Desire - Wishbone Ash


----------



## C&E Guy

Desire Brings Me Back  - Blondie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Back on Top - Van Morrison


----------



## Contused

Top Of The World — Carpenters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The World According To Garp - Al Stewart


----------



## Contused

Arpapeliä — Leavings Orkesteri


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Liar, Liar - The Castaways


----------



## C&E Guy

Arnold Layne - Pink Floyd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

New Babies: New Toys - OMD


----------



## Contused

Toys, Toys, Toys, Choke, Toys, Toys, Toys — Biffy Clyro


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Oysters - Tori Amos


----------



## Contused

Oysters And Pearls — Jimmy Buffett


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pearl's A Singer - Elkie Brooks


----------



## C&E Guy

Singer Man - UB40


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

German Studies - The Breeders


----------



## C&E Guy

Espionage - Green Day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Age of Innocence - Iron Maiden


----------



## C&E Guy

Centrefold - J Geils Band


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Old Juarez - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## C&E Guy

Ezra's Interlude - Chromeo


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Interlude with Ludes - Them Crooked Vultures


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Deserted Cities of the Heart - Cream


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Heart Of The Matter - Don Henley


----------



## C&E Guy

Matters Of The Heart - Michael McDonald


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hear Them Bells - Neil Diamond


----------



## C&E Guy

Bells Of Freedom - Bon Jovi


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dominance and Submission - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## C&E Guy

Mission Impossible Theme - Lalo Schifrin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Mercenary - Iron Maiden


----------



## Contused

Mercenary Territory — Little Feat


----------



## C&E Guy

You've Got A Friend - James Taylor


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Friends Don't Let Friends Dial Drunk - Plain White T's


----------



## C&E Guy

Unknown Tongue - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tongue Tied - Grouplove


----------



## C&E Guy

Edge Of Seventeen - Stevie Nicks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

17 Hills - Thomas Dolby


----------



## Contused

Hills Of Shiloh — New Christy Minstrels


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Oh My Darling, Clementine - Traditional


----------



## C&E Guy

New England - Kirsty McColl


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Land of Confusion - Genesis


----------



## C&E Guy

On Broadway- The Drifters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Way To Break My Heart - Ed Sheeran


----------



## Contused

Heart Of Gold — Neil Young


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Golden Platitudes - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## C&E Guy

Desperate Dan - Lieutenant Pigeon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dance Stance - Dexys Midnight Runners


----------



## Contused

Stances à New York — Claude Nougaro


----------



## C&E Guy

New York Minute - Don Henley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tennessee Jed - Grateful Dead


----------



## Contused

Minute To The End — Bunkface


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The End Is The Beginning Is The End - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## C&E Guy

End Of The Line - Travelling Wilburys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Line Up - Elastica


----------



## Contused

Up, Up And Away — The 5th Dimension


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Away From The Sun - 3 Doors Down


----------



## C&E Guy

Sunshine On My Shoulders - John Denver


----------



## C&E Guy

Shoulder Holster - Elton John


----------



## Contused

Stereo Child — Dead Poetic


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Children's Crusade - Sting


----------



## C&E Guy

Sad Eyes - Robert John


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Yes, The River Knows - The Doors


----------



## C&E Guy

Couldn't find anything with "knows", "now\" or "now's" so .......

Something Happened On The Way To Heaven - Phil Collins


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heaven Is A Place On Earth - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## C&E Guy

Earth Song - Michael Jackson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song For Jimi - Thin Lizzy


----------



## C&E Guy

Missing You - John Waite


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Our Lawyers Made Us Change The Name Of This Song So We Wouldn't Get Sued - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Contused

Suedehead — Morrissey


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Headlines (Friendship Never Ends) - Spice Girls


----------



## Contused

Ends And Destinations — Carry Me Ohio


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On Sight - Kanye West


----------



## C&E Guy

Sight For Sore Eyes - Vince Gill


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Eyesight to the Blind - Sonny Boy Williamson


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Blind - House of Love


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Linden Arden Stole The Highlights - Van Morrison


----------



## C&E Guy

Lights - Journey


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Lights Up - Harry Styles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious - Julie Andrews


----------



## Contused

Use This Gospel — Kanye West


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Spellbound - Siouxsie And The Banshees


----------



## Contused

Spellbound & Speechless — Incognito


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Less Than Zero - Elvis Costello


----------



## C&E Guy

Romeo & Juliet - Dire Straits


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Juliet of the Spirits - The B-52s


----------



## C&E Guy

Spirits In The Material World - The Police


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

World Where You Live - Crowded House


----------



## C&E Guy

Live And Let Die - Paul McCartney & Wings


----------



## Contused

Die A Happy Man — Thomas Rhett


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Man In The Jar - The Sensational Alex Harvey Band


----------



## Contused

Jar Of Drugs — Action Bronson


----------



## C&E Guy

Drug Store Truck Drivin' Man - The Byrds


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Man Enough - Def Leppard


----------



## Contused

Enough In Your Eyes — Joseph


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Yes Sir, I Can Boogie - Baccara
Now that's what I call music.


----------



## C&E Guy

Boogie Wonderland - Earth, Wind & Fire (and The Emotions)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Land Of 1000 Dances - Wilson (It won't get better if you) Pickett


----------



## Contused

Dances With Devils — Agony Scene


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Devil's Jump - John Lee Hooker


----------



## Contused

Jump Over — Freddy 'Boom-Boom' Cannon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Versace on the Floor - Bruno Mars


----------



## C&E Guy

Over My Head - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Wirrallass

A Head Full of Dreams ~ Coldplay
WL


----------



## Bronco Billy

Dreams Can Tell a Lie - Nat 'King' Cole


----------



## C&E Guy

Lies Greed Misery - Linkin Park


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Misery Business - Paramore


----------



## Contused

Business With My Baby Tonight — B. B. King


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tonight is Forever - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Contused

Forever Came Today — Diana Ross And The Supremes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Today The Sun's On Us - Sophie Ellis-Bextor


----------



## Contused

Use Your Head — Mary Wells


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Headstoned - Hail The Ghost


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Stoned Soul Picnic - The 5th Dimension


----------



## C&E Guy

Nice One Cyril - Cockerel Chorus


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I'll Be Your Mirror - The Velvet Underground


----------



## C&E Guy

Mirror In The Bathroom - The Beat


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Room Of Roots - Al Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Tsunami - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Miss From Diss - The Singing Postman


"Have you got a light boy?


----------



## Contused

Dissonance — Black Lodge


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cedars of Lebanon - U2


----------



## C&E Guy

One Of These Nights - Eagles


----------



## Contused

Nights On Broadway — Bee Gees


----------



## C&E Guy

On Broadway - The Drifters

(Doesn't really help, I know.)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Broadway Hotel - Al Stewart


----------



## Contused

Hotel Happiness — Brook Benton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Happiness Is A Warm Gun - The Beatles


----------



## Contused

Gun Shy — 10000 Maniacs


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hyperbolicsyllabicsesquedalymistic - Isaac Hayes


----------



## Contused

Mistica — Orishas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Can Hear The Grass Grow - The Move

And flowers when it rains - "love and peace man"


----------



## C&E Guy

Grow Old With Me - Glen Campbell


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Me, Marlon Brando, Marlon Brando and I - R.E.M.


----------



## Thebearcametoo

I Don’t Like You Anymore - The Last Shadow Puppets


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

More Life In A Tramp's Vest - Stereophonics


----------



## C&E Guy

Streets Of Philadelphia -  Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Contused

Philadelphia Experiment — Skull And Bones


----------



## C&E Guy

Mental Twin - Entombed


----------



## Contused

Twine Time — Alvin Cash And The Crawlers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Time Warp - Rocky Horror Picture Show Cast Ensemble


----------



## Contused

Warp Asylum — Rob Zombie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Luminous Places - Patty Griffin


----------



## Contused

Places That The Mind Goes — 311


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Especially In Michigan - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Angel of Small Death and the Codeine Scene - Hozier


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Scenes From An Italian Restaurant - Billy Joel


----------



## C&E Guy

Ant Music - Adam and The Ants


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Music To Watch Girls By - Andy Williams


----------



## C&E Guy

Bye Bye Love - The Everly Brothers

(Saw them perform it live years ago)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Is A Battlefield - Pat Benatar


----------



## C&E Guy

Fields Of Fire - Big Country


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fire and Water - Free


----------



## Contused

Watermelon Man — Mongo Santamaria


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Manuscript - Al Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Script For A Jester's Tear - Marillion


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tearing Us Apart - Eric Clapton


----------



## C&E Guy

Part Of The Union - The Strawbs


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Union of the Snake - Duran Duran


----------



## C&E Guy

Keep On Ĺoving You - REO Speedwagon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Our House - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## C&E Guy

House Of Fun - Madness


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Funeral For A Friend / Love Lies Bleeding - Elton John


----------



## Contused

Bleeding Warriors — A Bear Named Moe


----------



## C&E Guy

Warrior's Dance - The Prodigy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dance Me to the End of Love - Leonard Cohen


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Story - Taylor Swift


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Story Of A Life - Harry Chapin


----------



## Bronco Billy

Life Looks Better In Spring - Jon Lilygreen & The Islanders


----------



## C&E Guy

Ring Ring - ABBA


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ring Out, Solstice Bells - Jethro Tull


----------



## C&E Guy

Bells Of The Evening -  Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Evening Star - Judas Priest


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Start the Day Right - Field Music


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Right Said Fred - Bernard Cribbins


----------



## C&E Guy

Red Light Spells Danger - Billy Ocean


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dangerous Woman - Ariana Grande


----------



## Contused

Woman Helping Man - The Vogues


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Man in the Corner Shop - The Jam


----------



## Contused

Shop Around — The Miracles featuring Bill 'Smokey' Robinson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Roundabout - Yes


----------



## C&E Guy

Out Of Time - Chris Farlowe


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Time For Us - The Cate Bros


----------



## C&E Guy

Us And Them - Pink Floyd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hemingway's Whiskey - Kenny Chesney


----------



## C&E Guy

Key To The Highway -  The Rolling Stones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Highway 61 Revisited - Bob Dylan


----------



## C&E Guy

Edge Of Eternity - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Thebearcametoo

You Are My Sister - Anthony and the Johnsons


----------



## C&E Guy

Sisters Are Doing It For Themselves - Annie Lennox & Aretha Franklin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Vesper's Goodbye - Nick Jonas & the Administration


----------



## C&E Guy

Goodbye My Love - The Glitter Band


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Ain't For Keeping - The Who


----------



## C&E Guy

Keeping My Baby - Duffy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

By the Time I Get to Phoenix - Glen Campbell


----------



## C&E Guy

Xanadu - ELO


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Adult Education - Hall & Oates


----------



## C&E Guy

Education- The Kinks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Only Want to Be With You - Dusty Springfield


----------



## C&E Guy

You Don't Have To Say You Love Me - Dusty Springfield


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Me Love My Dog - Peter Shelley


----------



## C&E Guy

God Only Knows - Beach Boys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Snow In Anselmo - Van Morrison


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Moments Silence (Common Tongue) - Hozier


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Guess I'm Dumb - Glen Campbell


----------



## C&E Guy

Umbilical Moonrise - Lotus


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rise Up - Beyoncé


----------



## C&E Guy

Uptown Girl - Billy Joel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Girl U Want - Devo


----------



## C&E Guy

Wanted Dead Or Alive - Bon Jovi


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Alive and Kicking - Simple Minds


----------



## C&E Guy

King Of Wishful Thinking - Go West


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

King of Kings - Motörhead


----------



## Contused

Kings Of The Party — Brownsville Station


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Party On Your Pussy - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Yours Truly, Confused N10 - Jools Holland & Ray Davies


----------



## C&E Guy

Tender Is The Night  - Jackson Browne


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Night Prowler - AC/DC


----------



## C&E Guy

Errors Of My Way - Wishbone Ash


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Way Too Pretty For Prison - Miranda Lambert


----------



## C&E Guy

Song For Whoever - Beautiful South


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Every Day Is Yours to Win - R.E.M.


----------



## Contused

Win Us Over — ASG


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sovereign Light Café - Keane


----------



## C&E Guy

Fever - Peggy Lee


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Every Day's Like Christmas - Kylie Minogue

Sorry to bring it up so early.


----------



## C&E Guy

Master And Servant -  Depeche Mode


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Antarctica - Al Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

I Can See For Miles -  The Who


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lessons In Love - Level 42


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Me Two Times - The Doors


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Times Like These - Foo Fighters


----------



## Contused

These Are Not My People — Johnny Rivers


----------



## C&E Guy

People Are Strange - The Doors


----------



## Contused

Strange, Awful Feeling — Deer Tick


----------



## C&E Guy

Feeling Satisfied - Boston


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Edge Of Seventeen - Stevie Nicks


----------



## Contused

Seventeen Seconds — Cowboy Junkies


----------



## C&E Guy

Second Sight - Placebo


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sight Of You - Tulisa


----------



## C&E Guy

You Are The One -  Mike & The Mechanics


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

One Bad Apple - The Osmonds


----------



## C&E Guy

Please Please Me -  The Beatles


----------



## Contused

Me And You And A Dog Named Boo — Lobo


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boogie With Stu - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Contused

Stuttering — Ben's Brother


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ring Of Fire - Johnny Cash


----------



## Contused

Fire On The Mountain — The Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ain't Gonna Bump No More (With No Big Fat Woman) - Joe Tex


----------



## C&E Guy

Woman Is The N****r Of The World - John Lennon (& Plastic Ono Band?)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

World's on Fire - The Prodigy


----------



## Contused

Fireworks — Alabama


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Work Song - Hozier


----------



## Contused

Song Cry — August Alsina


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Crying Lightning - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Contused

Lightning's Girl — Nancy Sinatra


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Girl, You Have No Faith In Medicine - The White Stripes


----------



## Contused

Medicine Cabinet Pirate — The Long Winters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pirate Jenny - Nina Simone


----------



## C&E Guy

Jenny Of Oldstones - Florence and The Machine


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

One Stage Before - Al Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Respectable - Rolling Stones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Table For Two - Vince Gill


----------



## C&E Guy

Two Hearts - Phil Collins


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Arts & Crafts - Red Light Company


----------



## C&E Guy

Sussudio - Phil Collins


----------



## Contused

Dio Come Ti Amo — Gigliola Cinquetti


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Amoureuse - Kiki Dee


----------



## Contused

Amoureuse De La Vie — Dalida


----------



## C&E Guy

La Vie En Rose - Edith Piaf


----------



## Contused

Rose Of Sharon — Camel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ronnie - Metallica


----------



## Contused

Ronnie, Call Me When You Get A Chance — Shelley Fabares


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Chances Are - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Contused

Are You Ready? — Pacific Gas And Electric


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ready Miss Steady - Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## Contused

Steady Stayin' Paid — 5150


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Paid In Full - Eric B. & Rakim


----------



## Contused

Full Of Fire — Al Green


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Irene Wilde - Ian Hunter


----------



## Contused

Wilderness — Stephen Speaks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nessun Dorma - Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## C&E Guy

Mama - Genesis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mama Told Me (Not to Come) - Three Dog Night


----------



## C&E Guy

Come Together - The Beatles


----------



## Contused

Together Let's Find Love — The 5th Dimension


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Over The Hills And Far Away - Led Zeppelin


----------



## C&E Guy

Away From Me -  Evanescence

(or should I have put "Away In A Manger"?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Meet On The Ledge - Fairport Convention


----------



## C&E Guy

Edge Of The Moon - Tori Amos


----------



## Thebearcametoo

The Moon over Bourbon Street - Sting


----------



## Contused

Streets Of Oakland — Coup


----------



## C&E Guy

Land Of Confusion - Genesis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ion Square - Bloc Party


----------



## C&E Guy

Are You Gonna Go My Way? - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Youth Written In Fire - Snow Patrol


----------



## C&E Guy

Fire And Rain - James Taylor


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rainy Day Women #12 And #35 - Bob Dylan


----------



## C&E Guy

Five Colours In Her Hair - McFly


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Air Balloon - Lily Allen


----------



## Contused

Balloon Mood — Anja Garbarek


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mood For A Day - Yes


----------



## Contused

The Day I Found Myself — The Honey Cone


----------



## C&E Guy

Selfish Jean - Travis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Jeans On - David Dundas


----------



## C&E Guy

One Vision - Queen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Visions Of Johanna - Bob Dylan


----------



## C&E Guy

Na Na Is The Saddest Word - The Stylistics


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ordinary World - Duran Duran


----------



## C&E Guy

World Full Of Nothing - Depeche Mode


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Things That Make You Go Hmmmm... - C+C Music Factory


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Mmmm mmmmm mmmmm - Crash Test Dummies


----------



## C&E Guy

Many Too Many - Genesis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Many Rivers To Cross - Jimmy Cliff


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Cross Your Fingers - Laura Marling


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fingers Never Bleed - Yeasayer

LOL Mine do!


----------



## Wirrallass

Bleeding Heart ~ Kona Lewis
WL


----------



## C&E Guy

Heart Of Glass - Blondie


----------



## Contused

Glass And The Ghost Children — The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## C&E Guy

Children Of The Revolution - T Rex


----------



## Contused

Revolution Decimation — Axis Of Advance


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ion Square - Bloc Party


----------



## C&E Guy

Square One - Coldplay


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

One Night In Bangkok - Murray Head


----------



## C&E Guy

Ok Fred - Errol Dunkley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fred Bear - Ted Nugent


----------



## C&E Guy

Early In The Morning - Robert Palmer


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Morning Mr. Magpie - Radiohead


----------



## Contused

Magpie Wing — House Of Freaks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wings Of Speed - Paul Weller


----------



## C&E Guy

Speed Your Love To Me - Simple Minds


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Medicine Jar - Paul McCartney & Wings


----------



## C&E Guy

Jar Of Hearts - Christina Perri


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Arts & Crafts - Red Light Company


----------



## C&E Guy

Sad Sad Sad -  Rolling Stones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sad Eyed Lady Of The Lowlands - Bob Dylan


----------



## C&E Guy

And She Was - Talking Heads


----------



## Contused

Wasted Days And Wasted Nights — Freddy Fender


----------



## C&E Guy

Nights In Whote Satin - Moody Blues


----------



## Contused

Satin Pillows — Bobby Vinton


----------



## C&E Guy

Low Singing Bass - Ann-Margret.


----------



## Contused

Bass, Beats & Melody — Brooklyn Bounce


----------



## C&E Guy

Melody Fair - Bee Gees


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Fairweather Friends - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Friends In Low Places - Garth Brooks


----------



## Contused

Places That Belong To You — Countdown Singers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Young Hearts Run Free - Candi Staton


----------



## Contused

Free Man In Paris — Joni Mitchell


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Parisienne Walkways - Gary Moore


----------



## C&E Guy

Sad Sweet Dreamer - Sweet Sensation

(Just been on the tv)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

American Woman - The Guess Who


----------



## C&E Guy

Woman In Chains - Tears For Fears


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Insomniac's Lullaby - Paul Simon


----------



## C&E Guy

Bye Bye Baby - Bay City Rollers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Baby Don't You Break My Heart Slow - Vonda Shepard


----------



## C&E Guy

Slow Down - John Miles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Down In The Boondocks - Billy Joe Royal


----------



## C&E Guy

The Boondocks Main Title - Asheru


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Learning To Fly - Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Fly Boy Blue - Elbow


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blue Velvet - Bobby Vinton


----------



## C&E Guy

Velvet Green - Jethro Tull


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Green Tambourine - The Lemon Pipers


----------



## C&E Guy

I Need You -  The Beatles


----------



## Contused

You Win Again — Fats Domino


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ain't Misbehavin' - Fats Waller


----------



## C&E Guy

Vincent - Don McLean


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Vincent Price - Deep Purple


----------



## C&E Guy

Ice Ice Baby - Vanilla Ice


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Baby Jump - Mungo Jerry


----------



## C&E Guy

Jumping Jack Flash - Rolling Stones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ashes To Ashes - David Bowie


----------



## Contused

Ashes Of Mourning Life — God Macabre


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

If Eternity Should Fail - Iron Maiden


----------



## Contused

Failure On Repeat — Antagonist


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Eat Me Alive - Judas Priest


----------



## Contused

Alive Again — Marianas Trench


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Against The Wind - Bob Seger

Anthem of Metformin Users


----------



## C&E Guy

Windmills Of Your Mind - Noel Harrison


----------



## Contused

Wind Beneath My Wings — Bette Midler


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mind Games - John Lennon


----------



## Contused

Games People Play — Spinners


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lay Down Sally - Eric Clapton


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Your Obedient Servant - cast of Hamilton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Anticipating - Britney Spears


----------



## C&E Guy

Going For The One - Yes


----------



## Thebearcametoo

One Dozen Monkeys - They Might be Giants


----------



## Contused

Monkeys Uptown — Iron & Wine


----------



## C&E Guy

Uptown Girl - Billy Joel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Girl With One Eye - Florence + the Machine


----------



## mikeyB

Eye Of The Beholder- Metallica


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Older Chests - Damien Rice


----------



## C&E Guy

Strawberry Fields Forever - The Beatles


----------



## Contused

Forever Came Today — Diana Ross And The Supremes


----------



## C&E Guy

Daydream Believer - The Monkees


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Believers (Arab Spring) - Nelly Furtado


----------



## C&E Guy

Spring Affair - Donna Summer


(Spring and Summer! )


----------



## Contused

Affair On Eighth Avenue — The Brothers Four


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

E-Bow the Letter - R.E.M.


----------



## Contused

Letter Full Of Tears — Gladys Knight And The Pips


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tears Dry on Their Own - Amy Winehouse


----------



## Contused

Own It — Drake


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Think It's Going to Rain Today - Randy Newman

He's bloomin' right - it's peeing down!!


----------



## Contused

Today Is Gonna Be A Great Day — Bowling For Soup


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Great Day For Freedom - Pink Floyd


----------



## Contused

Freedom Of Speech Won't Feed My Children — Manic Street Preachers


----------



## C&E Guy

Children Of The Night - Richard Marx


----------



## Contused

Night Train — James Brown


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Night Train To Munich - Al Stewart


----------



## Contused

Munich Air Disaster 1958 — Morrissey


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Eight Miles High - The Byrds


----------



## C&E Guy

High In The Sky - Jigsaw


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Skylines And Turnstiles - My Chemical Romance


----------



## C&E Guy

Lessons In Love - Level 42


----------



## Jodee

Moon River -


----------



## Jodee

whoops.....

Love me Do


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Do That to Me One More Time - Captain & Tennille


----------



## Contused

Time Has Come Today — The Chambers Brothers


----------



## mikeyB

Today’s Lesson - Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds


----------



## C&E Guy

Son Of My Father - Chicory Tip


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

There's A Ghost In My House - R. Dean Taylor


----------



## C&E Guy

House Of Fun - Madness


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Funny How Time Flies (When You're Having Fun) - Janet Jackson


----------



## Contused

Funky Street — Arthur Conley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Streets Of Laredo - Buck Owens


----------



## Contused

Laredo Tornado — Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tornado of Souls - Megadeth


----------



## Contused

Souls Of The Evil Departed — At The Gates


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Teddy Boy - Paul McCartney


----------



## Contused

Boy From The Block — Gucci Mane


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lock The Locks - The Streets


----------



## Contused

Locksmith — Tee Grizzley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Threw A Brick Through A Window - U2


----------



## Contused

Window To The World — Rush


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The World According To Garp - Al Stewart


----------



## Contused

Arpapeliä — Leavings Orkesteri


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Liar, Liar - The Castaways


----------



## Contused

Liar & A Thief — An Honest Year


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Effigy - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Contused

Effigy Of The Forgotten — Suffocation


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Forgotten Man - Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers


----------



## Brando77

Man In Black - Johnny Cash


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Black Snake Moan - Blind Lemon Jefferson


----------



## C&E Guy

Another Day In Paradise - Phil Collins


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Paradise by the Dashboard Light - Meat Loaf


----------



## C&E Guy

Light My Fire -  The Doors


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Irene - Mike Oldfield


----------



## C&E Guy

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Up the Ladder to the Roof - The Supremes


----------



## Contused

Roof Garden — Al Jarreau


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Garden Party - Rick Nelson


----------



## C&E Guy

Garden Party - Marillion / Mezzoforte

(Is that allowed? Different song.)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Party For Two - Shania Twain


----------



## C&E Guy

Two Out Of Three Ain't Bad - Meat Loaf


----------



## Contused

Bad To Me — Billy J. Kramer And The Dakotas


----------



## C&E Guy

Mendocino County Line - Willie Nelson


----------



## Contused

Line Without A Hook — Ricky Montgomery


----------



## C&E Guy

Ok Fred -  Errol Dunkley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Red Light Indicates Doors Are Secure - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## C&E Guy

Cure For Love - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Overpowered By Funk - The Clash


----------



## mikeyB

Funky Broadway- Wilson Pickett


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Way to Blue - Nick Drake


----------



## C&E Guy

Blue Guitar - Justin Hayward and John Lodge


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Guitar Flute & String - Moby


----------



## Contused

String Along — Rick Nelson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Along Came Jones - The Coasters


----------



## Contused

Jones Crusher — Frank Zappa


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Here Comes My Baby - The Tremeloes


----------



## Jodee

Baby Love- The Supremes


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Love’s Dart - Django Django


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Art For Art's Sake - 10cc


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Keep this Fire Burning - Beverley Knight


----------



## C&E Guy

Burning Love - Elvis Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Minus Zero/No Limit - Bob Dylan


----------



## C&E Guy

It - Genesis


----------



## Contused

Itchycoo Park — The Small Faces


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Parklife - Blur


----------



## Contused

Life As We Know It — Lady Antebellum


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Now It's Dark - Anthrax


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Darkshines - Muse


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nessun Dorma - Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## C&E Guy

Manic Monday - The Bangles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Day Of The Locusts - Bob Dylan


----------



## C&E Guy

Locust Street - Warpaint


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Reet Petite - Jackie Wilson


----------



## C&E Guy

Tears In Heaven - Eric Clapton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heaven's Only Days Down the Road - Shelby Lynne


----------



## Contused

Road Not Taken — Stray Kids


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kentucky Avenue - Tom Waits


----------



## Contused

Avenues And Alleyways — G.B.H.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ways To Get High - Pop Evil


----------



## Contused

High Time We Went — Joe Cocker


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## C&E Guy

Man In The Mirror - Michael Jackson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mirror in the Bathroom - The English Beat


----------



## C&E Guy

Ommadawn - Mike Oldfield


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dawn Is A Feeling - The Moody Blues


----------



## C&E Guy

Feeling Satisfied - Boston


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Edna The Barmaid - The Singing Postman

(They don't make 'em like that any more)


----------



## mikeyB

Maid Of Orleans - OMD


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Answer Me, My Love - Nat King Cole


----------



## Contused

Love You So — Ron Holden


----------



## C&E Guy

So It Goes - Nick Lowe


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Especially In Michigan - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## C&E Guy

Ant Music - Adam and the Ants


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Music Universalis - Mike Oldfield


----------



## Contused

Salisbury Street — John Williamson


----------



## mikeyB

Streets Of Shame - Wishbone Ash


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shame On The Moon - Bob Seger


----------



## Contused

Moon Shadow — Cat Stevens


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shadow Captain - Crosby, Stills & Nash


----------



## Contused

Captain, My Captain — Martina & Joshua


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Captain Fantastic And The Brown Dirt Cowboy - Elton John


----------



## C&E Guy

Cowboy Casanova - Carrie Underwood


----------



## Contused

Casonova (Your Playing Days Are Over) — Ruby Andrews


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Over The Hill - John Martyn


----------



## mikeyB

Illusion - Tiny Tempah


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ion Square - Bloc Party


----------



## C&E Guy

Are You Lonesome Tonight? - Elvis Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tonight's The Night - Neil Young


----------



## Contused

Night Train — James Brown


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rainy Night In Soho - The Pogues


----------



## C&E Guy

O Holy Night - Rick Wakeman


----------



## Contused

Night Time — The Strangeloves


----------



## C&E Guy

Time And Time Again - Mike Rutherford


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ain't That a Kick in the Head - Dean Martin


----------



## Contused

Head Above Water — Avril Lavigne


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Waterloo Sunset - The Kinks


----------



## Contused

Sunset Soon Forgotten — Iron & Wine


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ten Years Gone - Led Zeppelin


----------



## C&E Guy

Forgotten Sons - Marillion


----------



## Contused

Sons Of Wisdom, Master Of Elements — Blut Aus Nord


----------



## C&E Guy

Element Song - Tom Lehrer


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song For Jimi - Thin Lizzy


----------



## Contused

Jim I Wore A Tie Today — Jimmy Dean


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Today Is Your Day - Shania Twain


----------



## C&E Guy

Daydream Believer - The Monkees


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic - The Police


----------



## Contused

Magic Bus — The Who


----------



## C&E Guy

Bus Stop - The Hollies


----------



## Contused

Stop! In The Name Of Love — The Supremes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love and Happiness - Al Green


----------



## Contused

Happiness Is Just Around The Bend — The Main Ingredient


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bend It - Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Tich


----------



## C&E Guy

It Don't Matter To Me - Phil Collins


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Omegaman - The Police


----------



## Contused

Megamanic — Bob Mould


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Manic Mechanic - ZZ Top


----------



## Contused

Mechanical Spin Phenomenon — Mnemic


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Non, Je Ne Regrette Rien - Edith Piaf


----------



## Contused

Rien Que Pour Toi — Nadiya


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Oi Oi Oi - Cockney Rejects


----------



## C&E Guy

Oil In My Lamp - The Byrds


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ampersand - Amanda Palmer


----------



## C&E Guy

And She Was - Talking Heads


----------



## mikeyB

Wasted Years - Iron Maiden


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Arsonist's Lullabye - Hozier


----------



## C&E Guy

Bye Bye Baby - Frankie Valli & Four Seasons


----------



## Contused

Baby It's You — The Shirelles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Out in the Cold - Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers


----------



## C&E Guy

Cold As Ice - Foreigner


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Iceblink Luck - Cocteau Twins


----------



## C&E Guy

Lucky Me - Tony Banks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Medusa In Chains - The Fratellis


----------



## C&E Guy

Chains Of Love - Erasure


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Overboard - Justin Bieber


----------



## C&E Guy

Board With This Game - Gotye


----------



## Contused

Game Show — Mad Caddies


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

How Could You Believe Me When I Said I Love You When You Know I've Been A Liar All My Life - Fred Astaire


----------



## C&E Guy

Life In The Fast Lane -  Eagles


----------



## Contused

Lane Lain Line — K-Clique


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

In Every Dream Home A Heartache - Roxy Music


----------



## Contused

Heartaches By The Number — Guy Mitchell


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Number The Brave - Wishbone Ash


----------



## Contused

Brave New World — 21st Century Express


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Worlds Collide - Apocalyptica


----------



## Contused

Collides With Beauty — Atb


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Beauty School Dropout - Frankie Avalon


----------



## Contused

Dropout Boogie — Captain Beefheart


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boogie Wonderland - Earth, Wind & Fire


----------



## Contused

Wonderland By Night — Bert Kaempfert And His Orchestra


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Night Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## Contused

Moves Us Blind — Alela Diane


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blind Leading The Blind - Mumford & Sons


----------



## Contused

Blind Vision — Blancmange


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Visions Of Johanna - Bob Dylan


----------



## Contused

Johanna Of The Spirits — Cherry Poppin Daddies


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Spirits In The Material World - The Police


----------



## Contused

World Is Mine — Hatsune Miku


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mine Smell Like Honey - R.E.M.


----------



## Contused

Honey Chile — Martha Reeves And The Vandellas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Left My Heart in San Francisco - Tony Bennett


----------



## Contused

San Francisco Bay Blues — Janis Joplin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blue Suede Shoes - Carl Perkins


----------



## Contused

Shoeshine Boy — Eddie Kendricks


----------



## C&E Guy

Boy In The Bubble - Paul Simon


----------



## Contused

Bubble Gum Music — Rock And Roll Dubble Bubble


----------



## C&E Guy

Music For Chameleons - Gary Numan


----------



## Contused

Chameleon Skin — The Flatliners


----------



## C&E Guy

Skin This Cat - Scissor Sisters


----------



## Contused

Cat's In The Cradle — Harry Chapin


----------



## C&E Guy

Lessons In Love - Level 42


----------



## Contused

Love You So Much — The New Colony Six


----------



## C&E Guy

Muchacho - Kings Of Leon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Chocolate Salty Balls (P.S. I Love You) - Chef


----------



## C&E Guy

I Love You Because - Jim Reeves


----------



## Contused

Because Tears Are Overflowing — SNSD


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wings of Angels - Judy Collins


----------



## Contused

Angels With Even Filthier Souls — A Day In The Life


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Souls Of The Departed - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## C&E Guy

Teddy Bear - Elvis Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Earth Died Screaming - Tom Waits


----------



## C&E Guy

Screaming Issue - Loudon Wainwright III


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sue (Or In A Season Of Crime) - David Bowie


----------



## Brando77

Crime Pays - Hall n Oates.


----------



## Contused

Pays Imaginaire — Polo & Pan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Irene Wilde - Ian Hunter


----------



## Contused

Wild Eyed Boy From Freecloud — David Bowie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cloudbusting - Kate Bush


----------



## C&E Guy

Sting In The Tail - Scorpions


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I'll Be Doggone - Marvin Gaye


----------



## Contused

Doggone Cowboy — Marty Robbins


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cowboys Are Frequently, Secretly Fond of Each Other - Willie Nelson


----------



## C&E Guy

Other Voices - The Cure


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ice Station Zebra - Jack White


----------



## C&E Guy

Brand New Key - Melanie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Keys to the Kingdom - Linkin Park


----------



## Contused

Kingdom Business — Canton Jones


----------



## mikeyB

Business Pleasure - Little Boots


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sure As I'm Sittin' Here - Three Dog Night


----------



## C&E Guy

Here Comes The Night - Them


----------



## Contused

Night Changes — One Direction


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Especially In Michigan - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## C&E Guy

Angie - Rolling Stones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Angie Baby - Helen Reddy


----------



## C&E Guy

Baby Face - Little Richard


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Face Without A Soul - Status Quo


----------



## C&E Guy

Soul Man - Sam & Dave


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Man In The Jar - The Sensational Alex Harvey Band


----------



## C&E Guy

Jarrow Song - Alan Price


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song for the Asking - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Contused

Asking For The Moon — Regina Regina


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Moonlight (A Vampire's Dream) - Stevie Nicks


----------



## C&E Guy

Dream A Little Dream Of Me ‐ Mama & Papas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Meet The Flintstones - The B-52s


----------



## C&E Guy

Tones For Elvin Jones - John McLaughlin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

One Step Beyond - Madness


----------



## Contused

Beyond The Sea — Bobby Darin


----------



## C&E Guy

Seasons In The Sun - Terry Jack's


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Sun Ain't Gonna Shine (Anymore) - The Walker Brothers


----------



## Contused

Anymore Time Between — Bob Mould


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Between the Lines - Janis Ian


----------



## Contused

Lines Around Your Eyes — Lucinda Williams


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Yesterday's Papers - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Contused

Paper Sun — Traffic


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sunshine Superman - Donovan


----------



## Contused

Superman Can't Move His Legs — A Balladeer


----------



## C&E Guy

Legs Up - Smashed Gladys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Up On Cripple Creek - The Band


----------



## Contused

Creek Blues — Nicole Dollanganger


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Especially In Michigan - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## C&E Guy

Annie's  Song- John Denver


----------



## Contused

Song Sung Blue — Neil Diamond


----------



## C&E Guy

Blue Is The Colour - Chelsea 1970 Squad


----------



## Contused

Colour My World — Chicago


----------



## C&E Guy

My World Is Empty Without You - Supremes


----------



## Thebearcametoo

You Mustn’t Kick it Around - Erin McKeown


----------



## Contused

Around The Way Girl — LL Cool J


----------



## C&E Guy

Girlfriend In A Coma - The Smith's


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Madam - The Unthanks


----------



## Contused

Madam Palindrome — Boss Keloid


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Rome - Phoenix


----------



## Contused

Rome Wasn't Built In A Day — Hank Snow


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Day is Done - Nick Drake


----------



## Contused

Done All Wrong — Black Rebel Motorcycle Club


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wrong Number - The Cure


----------



## C&E Guy

Wrong Number -  The Cure


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Number Two - They Might Be Giants


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Two Pints Of Lager and A Packet Of Crisps - Splodgenessabounds


----------



## Thebearcametoo

A classic!

Same Old Thing - The Black Keys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Things That Make You Go Hmmmm... - C+C Music Factory


----------



## C&E Guy

Mama - Genesis


----------



## Contused

Mama Didn't Lie — Jan Bradley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lie Awake - Alison Krauss


----------



## C&E Guy

Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go - Wham


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Go Let It Out - Oasis


----------



## C&E Guy

Outside The Wall - Pink Floyd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Walls of Red Wing - Bob Dylan


----------



## C&E Guy

Wings Of The Storm - Whitesnake


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Stormy Monday Blues - Colosseum


----------



## C&E Guy

Blues Are Still Blue - Belllllllle & Sebastian


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Blues Jumped the Goose - Yorkston/Thorne/Kahn


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Goosebumps - Travis Scott


----------



## C&E Guy

PS. I Love You - The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Your Love Alone Is Not Enough - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## C&E Guy

Enough Is Enough - Donna Dummer & Barbara Streisand


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Enough Space - Foo Fighters


----------



## Contused

Space Oddity — David Bowie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tyson vs. Douglas - The Killers


----------



## Contused

Douglas Fir — Chris Thile


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fireball - Deep Purple


----------



## Thebearcametoo

All the good girls go to hell - Billie Eilish


----------



## Contused

Hello Heartache, Goodbye Love — Little Peggy March


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Ain't For Keeping - The Who


----------



## Contused

Keeping Your Head Up — Birdy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Uptown Top Ranking - Althea and Donna


----------



## C&E Guy

King Of The Mountain - Kate Bush


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mountain Jam - The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## C&E Guy

Jambalaya (On The Bayou) - Fats Domino


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Your Mother Should Know - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

Knowing Me Knowing You - ABBA


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Your Time Is Gonna Come - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Contused

Come And Get These Memories — Martha And The Vandellas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Memories Are Made Of This - Dean Martin


----------



## Contused

This Magic Moment — The Drifters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Moments Of Pleasure - Kate Bush


----------



## C&E Guy

Pleasure Dome - Van Halen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Do Me a Favour - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Our Song - the xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song For Whoever - The Beautiful South


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Everlasting Arms - Vampire Weekend


----------



## Contused

Arms Of Mary — Boyzone


----------



## C&E Guy

Mary Of The 4th Form - Boomtown Rats


----------



## Contused

Former Lee Warmer — Alice Cooper


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mercy Mercy Me (The Ecology) - Marvin Gaye


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Mercy Blues - John Lee Hooker


----------



## ShellyBeee

Blue Suede Shoes - Elvis Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Especially In Michigan - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## C&E Guy

Gangnam Style - Si

(Not sure if I got the artist right)


----------



## Contused

Style & Swag — Capo Lee


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Swagga Like Us - Jay-Z


----------



## C&E Guy

Us And Them - Pink Floyd


----------



## Contused

Theme From Shaft — Isaac Hayes


----------



## C&E Guy

After The Ordeal - Genesis


----------



## Contused

Deal With The Preacher — Bad Company


----------



## C&E Guy

Cherry Oh Baby - UB40


----------



## Brando77

Baby let's play house - Elvis Presley


----------



## C&E Guy

House Of Fun - Madness


----------



## Contused

Funny How Time Slips Away — Jimmy Elledge


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Away From The Sun - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Brando77

Sun is Shining - Bob Marley n the wailers.


----------



## C&E Guy

In God's Country - U2


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Try A Little Tenderness - Otis Redding


----------



## C&E Guy

Nessun Dorma - Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Macarena - Los del Rio


----------



## C&E Guy

Natural Science - Rush


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Science Fiction: Nova Lepidoptera - Barclay James Harvest


----------



## C&E Guy

Erase/Rewind - The Cardigans


----------



## Contused

Rewind The Tape — Adept


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Apeman - The Kinks


----------



## C&E Guy

Manic Monday - The Bangles


----------



## Contused

Monday To Sunday — BTOB


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sunday Papers - Joe Jackson


----------



## C&E Guy

Paper Sun - Traffic


----------



## ColinUK

Probably misunderstood the rules but how about....

*Sunshine on a rainy day - Zoe 





*


----------



## C&E Guy

Day After Day - Badfinger

(Doesn't move it on, I know, but it's a good song.)


----------



## ColinUK

Days like This - Van Morrison


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

This Has Got To Stop  - Van Morrison


----------



## ColinUK

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> This Has Got To Stop  - Van Morrison



Stop Crying Your Heart Out - Oasis


----------



## C&E Guy

Outside Now - Frank Zappa


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Own the Night - Chaka Khan


----------



## ColinUK

Night Train - Oscar Peterson


----------



## C&E Guy

Train Kept A-Rollin' - The Yardbirds


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rollin' And Tumblin' - Muddy Waters


----------



## ColinUK

Tumbling Dice - Rolling Stones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Deep In The Heart Of Texas - Perry Como


----------



## ColinUK

Texas line boogie - Chris Rea


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boogie With Stu - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Brando77

Stu--pid Cupid - Connie Francis.


----------



## Brando77

C&E Guy said:


> Train Kept A-Rollin' - The Yardbirds


Hey, get the best version - Johnny Burnette Trio.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cupid's Got a Shotgun - Carrie Underwood


----------



## Contused

Shotgun Messiah — Lions Share


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall - Bob Dylan


----------



## ColinUK

Falling in love again - Marlene Dietrich


----------



## Contused

Again Today — Brandi Carlile


----------



## C&E Guy

Brando77 said:


> Hey, get the best version - Johnny Burnette Trio.



Don't know that one. Johnny Burnette ad in "Dreaming"?


----------



## C&E Guy

Days Even Years - Dan Arborise


----------



## ColinUK

Year 3000 - Busted


----------



## C&E Guy

And She Was -Talking Heads


----------



## Thebearcametoo

As Sure as the Sun- Black Rebel Motorcycle Club


----------



## Brando77

C&E Guy said:


> Don't know that one. Johnny Burnette ad in "Dreaming"?


Yep, but earlier, 1956 maybe I'm a Rockabilly fan and JBurnette is my favourite. Check it on YouTube


----------



## ColinUK

Thebearcametoo said:


> As Sure as the Sun- Black Rebel Motorcycle Club


Sunny Afternoon - The Kinks


----------



## C&E Guy

Afternoon Delight - Starland Vocal Group


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lighten Up, Morrissey - Sparks


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Yellow Light - Of Monsters and Men


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lightnin' Strikes - Lou Christie


----------



## C&E Guy

Lightnin' Strike Again - Dokken


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Against The Wind - Bob Seger


----------



## Contused

Wind Chill Factor (Minus Zero) — Boomtown Rats


----------



## C&E Guy

Zero She Flies - Al Stewart


----------



## Contused

Flies First Class — Good Riddance


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Class Of '58 - Al Stewart


----------



## Contused

58 Edinburgh — Jordan Raycroft


----------



## ColinUK

Edinburgh Streets - Proclaimers


----------



## C&E Guy

Streets of Philadelphia - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## ColinUK

Philadelphia Freedom - Elton John


----------



## C&E Guy

Freedom Fighter - Aerosmith


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Terry - Twinkle


----------



## ColinUK

Fight for this love - Cheryl (when did she become a one name artist?)


----------



## C&E Guy

We seem to have a double post here so I'll go with the first one.

You Are The One - Mike & The Mechanics


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Ones We Couldn't Be - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Contused

Be Anything (But Be Mine) — Connie Francis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

In Every Dream Home A Heartache - Roxy Music


----------



## Contused

Heartaches By The Number — Johnny Tillotson


----------



## C&E Guy

The Number of The Beast - Iron Maiden


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Beast Of Burden - The Rolling Stones


----------



## C&E Guy

Denis - Blondie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Denise At Sixteen - Al Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Teenage Rampage - Sweet


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Age Of Reason - Black Sabbath


----------



## C&E Guy

Reasons To Be Cheerful (Part 3) - Ian Dury & The Blockheads


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Three Coins in the Fountain - The Four Aces


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Ain’t no Mountain High Enough - Marvin Gaye


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

UGH! - The 1975


----------



## Contused

Ugh Oh — Mark Battles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ho Hey - The Lumineers


----------



## Contused

Hey Big Brother — Rare Earth


----------



## C&E Guy

Brothers In Arms - Dire Straits


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ms. Grace - The Tymes


----------



## C&E Guy

Grace Under Pressure - Rush


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pressure Drop - Robert Palmer


----------



## Brando77

Drop Dead Gorgeous - Aerosmith.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Us And Them - Pink Floyd


----------



## Neens

Them Lyrics - King Diamond


----------



## C&E Guy

Shout - Tears For Fears


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shout Bamalama - Otis Redding


----------



## C&E Guy

Mandolin Wind - Bruce Hornsby & The Range


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Window Shopping for Blinds - The Beautiful South


----------



## Contused

Blindsider — Willy Speed


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Derezzed - Daft Punk


----------



## Contused

Zed And Two Naughts — The Mars Volta


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tsunami - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## Contused

Tsunami Surfers — Bondage Fairies


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Surfers' Slide - Richie Allen & The Pacific Surfers


----------



## C&E Guy

Slide Away - Oasis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Away From Here - The Enemy


----------



## ColinUK

Here Comes the Sun - The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sunday Morning Coming Down - Johnny Cash


----------



## C&E Guy

Downtown Train - Tom Waits


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Train on a Track - Kelly Rowland


----------



## Contused

Track Me — 1000mods


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Me and You and a Dog named Boo - Lobo


----------



## Contused

Boogaloo Down Broadway — The Fantastic Johnny C


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Broadway Hotel - Al Stewart


----------



## Contused

Hotel Happiness — Brook Benton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nessun Dorma - Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## Contused

Dormant Bodies Bursting — Cannibal Corpse


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Stingin' Belle - Biffy Clyro


----------



## C&E Guy

Legend Of Xanadu - Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick and Titch


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Dunes - Alabama Shakes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nessun Dorma - Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## C&E Guy

Man In Black - Johnny Cash


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Black Cat Bone - Johnny Winter


----------



## C&E Guy

One Of These Days - Pink Floyd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Days Like This - Van The Man


----------



## C&E Guy

This Guy's In Love With You - Herb Alpert


----------



## Contused

You Never Can Tell — Chuck Berry


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tell Me When The Whistle Blows - Elton John


----------



## ColinUK

Blow Us All Away - _from_ Hamilton cast recording


----------



## Contused

Away From You — Gerry And The Pacemakers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Your Time Is Gonna Come - Led Zeppelin


----------



## C&E Guy

Come Together - The Beatles


----------



## ColinUK

Together in electric dreams - Phil Oakey and Giorgio Moroder


----------



## C&E Guy

Dreams In The Dark - Badlands


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Dark And The Rolling Sea - Al Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Sea Cruise - Frankie Ford


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cruise Control - Mariah Carey


----------



## C&E Guy

Roll Away The Stone - Mott The Hoople


----------



## Contused

Stoned Love — The Supremes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Overpowered By Funk - The Clash


----------



## Contused

Funky Broadway — Dyke & the Blazers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Broadway Hotel - Al Stewart


----------



## Contused

Hotel Happiness — Brook Benton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Happiness Is A Warm Gun - The Beatles


----------



## Contused

Gunslinger — Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Linger - The Cranberries


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

In Germany Before The War - Randy Newman


----------



## Thebearcametoo

The Warmest Room - Billy Bragg


----------



## Contused

Room of Nightmares — Black Label Society


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nightmares Of The Bottom - Lil Wayne


----------



## Contused

Bottom Of The Bottle — Smile Empty Soul


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bottle of Wine - The Fireballs


----------



## Contused

Wine Flowed Freely — Stonewall Jackson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lyin' Eyes - Eagles


----------



## Contused

Eyes On Fire — Blue Foundation


----------



## mikeyB

Fire And The Thud - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hudson Commodore - Jason Isbell


----------



## C&E Guy

Do Re Mi - Sound of Music cast


----------



## ColinUK

Me, myself and I - Beyoncé


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

And I Love Her - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

Heroes - David Bowie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heroes And Villains - The Beach Boys


----------



## C&E Guy

Inside Out - Phil Collins


----------



## Contused

Out Of My Mind — Johnny Tillotson


----------



## C&E Guy

Mind Games - John Lennon


----------



## ColinUK

Games without frontiers - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Contused

Frontiers In Your Heart — World Break Down


----------



## C&E Guy

Heartsong - Gordon Giltrap


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On Graveyard Hill - Pixies


----------



## C&E Guy

Hill St. Blues - Mike Post


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blues For Allah - Grateful Dead


----------



## Contused

Allah Sees Everything — Killarmy


----------



## Jodee

Everything has changed - taylor swift and ed sheeran


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Changed Man - Chris Brown


----------



## C&E Guy

Man, I Feel Like A Woman - Shania Twain


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Woman, Woman - Gary Puckett & the Union Gap


----------



## C&E Guy

Woman In Chains - Tears For Fears


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Chains of Love - Erasure


----------



## Contused

Love Rollercoaster — Ohio Players


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Asteroid - The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## Contused

Asteroid Fields — Brazzaville


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fields of Gold - Sting


----------



## C&E Guy

Golden Brown - The Stranglers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Brown Eyed Handsome Man - Chuck Berry


----------



## C&E Guy

Man Of The World - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Julian Cope - World shut your mouth


----------



## Contused

Mouth Like A Magazine — Showbread


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

In Every Dream Home A Heartache - Roxy Music


----------



## Contused

Heartache On The Dance Floor — Jon Pardi


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Floorfiller - The A-Teens


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Rebel Prince - Rufus Wainwright


----------



## C&E Guy

Prince Charming - Adam Ant


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ingrid Bergman - Billy Bragg


----------



## C&E Guy

Manic Monday - Bangles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Monday, Monday - The Mamas & The Papas


----------



## C&E Guy

Monday Morning - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Contused

Morning Side Of The Mountain — Donny & Marie Osmond


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mountain Jam - The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Contused

Jam Up Jelly Tight — Tommy Roe


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tighten Up - Archie Bell & the Drells


----------



## C&E Guy

Uptown Funk - Bruno Mars


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Funky Gibbon - The Goodies


----------



## ColinUK

Funky Town - Lipps Inc


----------



## C&E Guy

Town Without Pity - Gene Pitney


----------



## Contused

Pity Miss Kitty — Bobby Darin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kitty Litter - Placebo


----------



## Contused

Litter Bin — Grand National


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bingo Bango - Basement Jaxx


----------



## ColinUK

Bang my head - David Guetta


----------



## C&E Guy

Head Over Heels - Tears For Fears


----------



## Contused

Heels Over Head — Boys Like Girls


----------



## C&E Guy

Head Above Water- Hall & Oates


----------



## ColinUK

Water under the bridge - Adele


----------



## C&E Guy

Bridge Over Troubled Water - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Waterproof Mascara - Sheryl Crow


----------



## C&E Guy

Radio GaGa - Queen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Against The Wind - Bob Seger


----------



## Contused

Wind Beneath My Wings — Bette Midler


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wings Of Speed - Paul Weller


----------



## Contused

Speedy Gonzales — Pat Boone


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Les Feuilles Mortes - Iggy Pop


----------



## Contused

Testosterone Buildup — Age Of Electric


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Duppy Freestyle - Drake


----------



## Contused

Freestyle Ghetto — Xzibit


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ghetto Defendant - The Clash


----------



## Contused

Dan Tak Mungkin — Agnes Monica


----------



## C&E Guy

King - UB40


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

King of Comedy - R.E.M


----------



## C&E Guy

D'yer Mak'er - Led Zeppelin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Make Room at the Bottom - Sara Evans


----------



## Contused

Bottom of the World — Alejandro Escovedo


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The World Is A Ghetto - War


----------



## C&E Guy

Ghetto Child - The Detroit Spinners


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Children of the Sea - Black Sabbath


----------



## Contused

Sea Of Heartbreak — Don Gibson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Breakfast In America - Supertramp


----------



## C&E Guy

American Heart - Faith Hill


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hear My Train a Comin' - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## C&E Guy

Coming Around Again - Carly Simon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ain't Misbehavin' - Fats Waller


----------



## C&E Guy

Having a Party - Sam Cooke


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Party Like A Russian - Robbie Williams


----------



## C&E Guy

Russians - Sting


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Russian Spies - Against Me!


----------



## Contused

Spies In The Wires — Cabaret Voltaire


----------



## C&E Guy

Rescue Me - Fontella Bass


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Emerald - Thin Lizzy


----------



## Contused

Emerald Green Blarney Stone — Juice


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Stonemilker - Björk


----------



## C&E Guy

Kern River- Emmylou Harris


----------



## Contused

River Deep - Mountain High — Ike & Tina Turner


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

High Fidelity - Elvis Costello


----------



## Tee G

Fidelity - Regina Spektor


----------



## Contused

Fidelity Shall Triumph — Thor's Hammer


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Triumphant (Get 'Em) - Mariah Carey


----------



## C&E Guy

Ant Music - Adam and The Ants


----------



## mikeyB

Music Universalis - Mike Oldfield


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Alison's Starting To Happen - The Lemonheads


----------



## Contused

Happens Like That — Granger Smith


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

That's No Way to Get Along - Eric Clapton


----------



## Contused

Along Comes Mary — The Association


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Maryland - Vonda Shepard


----------



## C&E Guy

Land of 1,000 Dances - Wilson Pickett


----------



## Contused

Dances With Devils — Agony Scene


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Devils & Dust - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Tee G

Devil's Child - Judas Priest


----------



## Contused

Child Of His Grace — Hyper Static Union


----------



## C&E Guy

Race With The Devil - Gun


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Devil With A Blue Dress - Mitch Ryder & the Detroit Wheels


----------



## C&E Guy

Dress Rehearsal Rag -  Leonard Cohen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rag Mamma Rag - The Band


----------



## C&E Guy

Ragtime: Sweet Adeline -  The Seekers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Line Up - Elastica


----------



## Contused

Up Around The Bend — Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bend Me, Shape Me - Amen Corner


----------



## Contused

Me And Julio Down By The Schoolyard — Paul Simon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Yardie Bone - Sean Paul


----------



## C&E Guy

One Day Like This - Elbow


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

This Town Ain't Big enough For The Both Of Us - Sparks


----------



## C&E Guy

Use It Up And Wear It Out - Odyssey


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Outside The Wall - Pink Floyd


----------



## C&E Guy

All You Need Is Love - the Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Overland, West of Suez - Maximo Park


----------



## Contused

Ezy Rider — Jimi Hendrix


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Riders On The Storm - The Doors


----------



## Contused

Stormy — Santana


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My Brain Is Hanging Upside Down (Bonzo Goes to Bitburg) - Ramones


----------



## Contused

Burger E Karachi — Young Stunners


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Child's View Of The Eisenhower Years - Al Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Ears Of Tin - Jethro Tull


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tin Soldier - Small Faces


----------



## C&E Guy

Soldier Boy - The Shirelles


----------



## Contused

Boy For Sale — Oliver


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sale El Sol - Shakira


----------



## Contused

Solomon Vandy — James Newton Howard


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Andy, You're A Star - The Killers


----------



## Tee G

Star  -  Kiki Dee


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Starship Trooper - Yes


----------



## Contused

Trooper With An Attitude — 38 Special


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dead End Street - The Kinks


----------



## C&E Guy

Street Fighting Man - Rolling Stones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Man Of Constant Sorrow - The Stanley Brothers


----------



## C&E Guy

Row Jimmy -  Grateful Dead


----------



## mikeyB

Mykonos - Fleet Foxes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nosferatu - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Contused

Nosferatu Does A Hefty Dance — Pinkly Smooth


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dance Little Liar - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Contused

Liar In The Glass — Eyes Set To Kill


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Glass Onion - The Beatles


----------



## Contused

Onion Girl — Holly Cole


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Girl U Want - Devo


----------



## Contused

Want Ads — The Honey Cone


----------



## C&E Guy

This has ground to a halt, so .....

Something - The Beatles


----------



## ColinUK

Something Good Can Work - Two door cinema club


----------



## Contused

Workin' On A Groovy Thing — The 5th Dimension


----------



## C&E Guy

Things Can Only Get Better - D:team


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Better By You Better Than Me - Spooky Tooth


----------



## C&E Guy

Mellow Yellow - Donovan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Yellow Pearl - Phil Lynott


----------



## C&E Guy

Pearly Dewdrops Drops - Cocteau Twins


----------



## mikeyB

Psycho Killer - Talking Heads


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Killer on the Loose - Thin Lizzy


----------



## Neens

Loose Fit - Happy Mondays


----------



## C&E Guy

It's My Life - Talk Talk


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Life in a Glasshouse - Radiohead


----------



## Neens

Life's What You Make It - Talk Talk
Dang @MeeTooTeeTwo you beat me to it!


----------



## Neens

House of Fun - Madness


----------



## Contused

Funky Broadway — Wilson Pickett


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Broadway Hotel - Al Stewart


----------



## Contused

Hotel Happiness — Brook Benton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Happiness Is A Warm Gun - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

Happiness - Ken Dodd


----------



## Contused

Happiness Is Just Around The Bend — The Main Ingredient


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bend It - Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick and Tich


----------



## C&E Guy

It Don't Matter To Me - Phil Collins


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Me And Bobby McGee - Janis Joplin


----------



## C&E Guy

Gee Baby - Peter Shelley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Baby Don't You Break My Heart Slow - Vonda Shepard


----------



## C&E Guy

Slow Down - John Miles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Down The Dustpipe - Status Quo


----------



## C&E Guy

Pipe Dreams  - Hawkwind


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dreams Of The San Joaquin - Kenny Rogers


----------



## C&E Guy

Quinn The Eskimo - Bob Dylan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I'm On Fire - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## C&E Guy

Fire And Water - Free


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Waterproof Mascara - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Contused

Mascara Tears — Richard Thompson


----------



## mikeyB

Tears Run Dry - Tinie Tempah


----------



## Contused

Dry Your Eyes — Brenda And The Tabulations


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Yesterday's Papers - The Rolling Stones


----------



## C&E Guy

Person To Person - Average White Band


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Personal Jesus - Depeche Mode


----------



## C&E Guy

Jesus To A Child - George Michael


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Child Owlet - Steeleye Span


----------



## Contused

Let The Good Times Roll — Shirley & Lee


----------



## Tee G

Roll on Big Mama - Joe Stampley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mama Told Me (Not to Come) - Three Dog Night


----------



## C&E Guy

Come Dancing - The Kinks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dancing With Mr. D - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Tee G

D I V O R C E   - Tammy wynette


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Celluloid Heroes - The Kinks


----------



## Tee G

Heroes - David Bowie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heroes And Villains - The Beach Boys


----------



## C&E Guy

Inside Out - Phil Collins


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Out On The Tiles - Led Zeppelin


----------



## C&E Guy

Lessons In Love- Level 42


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

In Love Again - Colbie Caillat


----------



## C&E Guy

Against The Wind - Bob Seger


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Windmills Of Your Mind - Noel Harrison


----------



## Neens

Mind, Body & Soul - Flaming Ember


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Souls Of The Departed - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Contused

Parte Del Aire — Mercedes Sosa


----------



## C&E Guy

Real Love -The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Minus Zero / No Limit - Bob Dylan


----------



## Contused

Limit Of Love — Boy & Bear


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Me Tender - Elvis Presley


----------



## C&E Guy

Tender Is The Night - Jackson Browne


----------



## mikeyB

Nightswimming - REM


----------



## C&E Guy

In God's House - Bat For Lashes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Used Cars - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## C&E Guy

Cars - Gary Numan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Arsonist's Lullabye - Hozier


----------



## mikeyB

Bye Bye, Badman- The Stone Roses


----------



## C&E Guy

Man On The Moon - R.E.M.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Moonlight Serenade - Glenn Miller


----------



## C&E Guy

Deep In The Heart Of Texas - Perry Como


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Texas Flood - Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## Contused

Flood Of Sunshine — Posies


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sunshine Superman - Donovan


----------



## C&E Guy

Sunshine Girl - Herman's Hermits


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Girl U Want - Devo


----------



## Contused

Want Ads — The Honey Cone


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ads In My Eyes - Night Birds


----------



## Contused

Eyes Without A Face — Billy Idol


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Face in the Sand - Iron Maiden


----------



## Contused

Sand In My Pockets — Raglans


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pockets - The Beautiful South


----------



## C&E Guy

Pockets Gone, Stay Fat - Master P


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Father Christmas - The Kinks


----------



## Contused

Christmas Valentine — Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Valentine's Day - David Bowie


----------



## Tee G

Day by Day - Fith Dimension


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Day Of The Locusts - Bob Dylan


----------



## Contused

Locust's Nest — Mammoth Grinder


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Estranged - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Contused

Estranged From Orbit — Artificial Brain


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bits And Pieces - The Dave Clark Five


----------



## Contused

Pieces Of April — Three Dog Night


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

April Come She Will - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Contused

Will You Be Staying After Sunday — The Peppermint Rainbow


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sunday Papers - Joe Jackson


----------



## Contused

Papers And Lines — Jelly Roll


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nessun Dorma - Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## C&E Guy

Mama We're All Crazee Now - Slade


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nowhere Man - The Beatles


----------



## Contused

Man I Used To Be — K-OS


----------



## C&E Guy

Behind The Lines - Genesis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Escape (The Piña Colada Song) - Rupert Holmes


----------



## Tee G

Escape - kehlani


----------



## C&E Guy

People Are Strange - The Doors


----------



## Tee G

Strange Brew - Cream


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rewind The Film - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## C&E Guy

The Film of My Love - 10CC


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My Love is Winter - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## C&E Guy

Winter Wonderland - Darlene Love


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Land of Confusion - Genesis


----------



## Contused

Confusion And Clarity — Andrew W.K.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tymps (the Sick in the Head Song) - Fiona Apple


----------



## C&E Guy

Song 2 - Blur


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

22,000 Days - The Moody Blues


----------



## Contused

Days Of Wine And Roses — Andy Williams


----------



## C&E Guy

Roses Are Red - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Contused

Red Roses For A Blue Lady — Vic Dana


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lady Godiva - Peter & Gordon


----------



## C&E Guy

Valerie - Steve Winwood


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Enjoy Being A Girl - Doris Day


----------



## C&E Guy

Girlfriend In A Coma -  The Smiths


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Coma White - Marilyn Manson


----------



## C&E Guy

White Punks On Dope - The Tubes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

C&E Guy said:


> White Punks On Dope - The Tubes


Excellent song. I remember being introduced to it by Whispering Bob on late night radio. 

Open Up And Bleed - The Stooges


----------



## C&E Guy

Bleeding Love - Leona Lewis


----------



## Jodee

L-O-V-E - Nat King Cole


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love On Your Side - Thompson Twins


----------



## C&E Guy

Side Saddle - Russ Conway


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Saddle Up the Palomino - Neil Young


----------



## Contused

Ominous Tones Of Dread —  Rozz Dyliams


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dreadlock Holiday - 10cc


----------



## Contused

Holiday Hold Up — Biga Ranx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Up The Junction - Squeeze


----------



## Contused

Junction City Queen — Tyler Childers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Queen of the Slipstream - Van Morrison


----------



## C&E Guy

Amateur Hour - Sparks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hourglass - Squeeze


----------



## C&E Guy

Glass Onion - The Beatles


----------



## Tee G

(the) Onion Song -  Tammi Terrell & Marvin Gaye


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song For a Future Generation - The B-52s


----------



## C&E Guy

Generation Landslide - Alice Cooper


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Slide Away - Oasis


----------



## C&E Guy

Way To Fall - Starsailor


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Falling Back - Marianne Faithfull


----------



## Contused

Back When My Hair Was Short — Gunhill Road


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Short People - Randy Newman


----------



## C&E Guy

People Are People - Depeche Mode


----------



## Tee G

People - Barbra Streisand


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Please Just Take These Photos from My Hands - Snow Patrol


----------



## Tee G

Hands Up (give me your heart)  - Ottowan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heartache Tonight - Eagles


----------



## Tee G

Tonight - Westlife


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tonight I'm Playin' Possum - Randy Travis


----------



## Tee G

Possum Kingdom - The Toadies


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kingdom Of The Worm - Motorhead


----------



## Contused

Worm Infested — Cannibal Corpse


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Teddy Picker - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Contused

Picker Of His Words — Skating Polly


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Words Can Break Your Heart - Don Henley


----------



## Contused

Heart Full Of Soul — The Yardbirds


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Soul to Squeeze - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Contused

Squeeze Box — The Who


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Box Of Rain - Grateful Dead


----------



## C&E Guy

Rain On My Parade - Duffy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Design For Life - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## C&E Guy

Life On Mars - Rick Wakeman

(Great instrumental version)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Marshmallow World - Bing Crosby


----------



## C&E Guy

World In Motion - New Order and England Football Squad


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Motion Picture Soundtrack - Radiohead


----------



## C&E Guy

Tracks Of My Tears - Smokey Robinson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tears On My Pillow - Little Anthony & The Imperials


----------



## Contused

Pillow Talk — Sylvia


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Talk Show Host - Radiohead


----------



## Contused

Host Body —  Chad Van Gaalen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bodysnatchers - Radiohead


----------



## C&E Guy

Hers (Interlude) - Justin Timbrrlake


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Interlude: I'm Not Angry Anymore - Paramore


----------



## C&E Guy

More Than A Feeling - Boston


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Feeling Mortal - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## C&E Guy

Tales Of A Scorched Earth -  Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Earthquake Driver - Counting Crows


----------



## Contused

Driver Education — Amy Ray


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ion Square - Bloc Party


----------



## C&E Guy

Are You Lonesome Tonight - Elvis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Night of the Lotus Eaters - Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds


----------



## C&E Guy

Closest I can get is :

Eat Starch Mom - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Moment of Surrender - U2


----------



## C&E Guy

Surrender - ELO


----------



## Tee G

Surrender - Elvis Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Eeny, meeny, miny, moe  

Surrender Under Protest - Drive-By Truckers


----------



## Contused

Protest And Survive — Discharge


----------



## C&E Guy

I've Had The Time Of My Life - Bill Medley & Jennifer Warnes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Life Is Just A Bowl Of Cherries - Rudy Vallée


----------



## C&E Guy

Set The Cpntrols For The Heart of The Sun - Pink Floyd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sunday Morning Nightmare - Sham 69


----------



## Tee G

Nightmare - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nightmares Of The Bottom - Lil Wayne


----------



## Tee G

Bottom of the bottle - Smile Empty Soul


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bottle of Wine - The Fireballs


----------



## Contused

Wine, Beer, Whiskey — Little Big Town


----------



## C&E Guy

Key Largo - Bertie Higgins


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Largo al Factotum - Gioachino Rossini


----------



## Contused

Tumbling Dice — Linda Ronstadt


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ice Cream Man - Van Halen


----------



## Contused

Many Tears Ago — Connie Francis


----------



## C&E Guy

Go Now - Moody Blues


----------



## Contused

Now You Know — Little Willie John


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Know Your Rights - The Clash


----------



## Contused

Rights To Your Soul — Street Dogs


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Soul Kitchen - The Doors


----------



## Contused

Kitchen Witch — 88GLAM


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Witchy Woman - Eagles


----------



## C&E Guy

Woman From Tokyo - Deep Purple


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tokyo (Vampires & Wolves) - The Wombats


----------



## C&E Guy

Vesper' Goodbye - Nick Jonas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Elton John


----------



## C&E Guy

Roadhouse Blues - The Doors


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blue Suede Shoes - Carl Perkins


----------



## C&E Guy

Shoeshine Boy - Bing Crosby


----------



## Contused

Boy Shorts — Bobby Vee


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Short Shorts - The Royal Teens


----------



## Contused

Shorts Like Me — Raven Symone


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Me And My Arrow - Nilsson


----------



## Contused

Arrow Through My Heart —  Az Yet


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hearts Without Chains - Ellie Goulding


----------



## Contused

Chains That Bind — Azureth


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

In Dreams - Roy Orbison


----------



## C&E Guy

Dreams - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dreams Of A Samurai - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## C&E Guy

Raintown - Deacon Blue


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Town Called Malice - The Jam


----------



## C&E Guy

Alice D Millionaire- Grateful Dead


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Millionaire Dollar Man - Lana Del Rey


----------



## Contused

Mannish Boy — Muddy Waters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boys Keep Swinging - David Bowie


----------



## Contused

Swinging To Pieces — Trash Talk


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pieces of A Dream - Paul Weller


----------



## Contused

Dream On Little Dreamer — Perry Como


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dreamer in My Dreams - Wilco


----------



## Contused

Dreams Of The Everyday Housewife — Glen Campbell


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Housewife's Choice - Derrick & Patsy


----------



## Contused

Choice Of Colors — The Impressions


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Colors Of The Wind - Vanessa Williams


----------



## Contused

Windy — The Association


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Windy City - Alison Krauss


----------



## Contused

City On Lockdown — Yellow Claw


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Down At The Doctors - Dr. Feelgood


----------



## Contused

Doctor's Orders — Carol Douglas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

RSVP - Maren Morris


----------



## Tee G

Pea - Red Hot Chilie Peppers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Peaceful Valley Boulevard - Neil Young


----------



## Contused

Boulevard Of Broken Songs — Green Day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Songs From The Wood - Jethro Tull


----------



## Contused

Wooden Heart — Joe Dowell


----------



## Tee G

Heart to Heart - James Blunt


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heart To Heart - Kenny Loggins


----------



## Tee G

Heart Attack - Demi Lovato


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Attack Of The Fifty Foot Woman - The Tubes


----------



## Tee G

Woman - John Lennon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Woman from Tokyo - Deep Purple


----------



## Contused

Tokyo Diamond Eyes — Night Riots


----------



## C&E Guy

Eyes Without A Face - Billy  Idol


----------



## Contused

Face To The Wall — Faron Young


----------



## C&E Guy

All That Heaven Will Allow - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Contused

Alloway Grove — Paolo Nutini


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Over My Dead Body - Drake


----------



## C&E Guy

Body Language - Queen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Age Of Reason - Black Sabbath


----------



## C&E Guy

Reasons To be Cheerful Part 3 - Ian Dury & The Blockheads


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Three Coins In The Fountain - The Four Aces


----------



## Contused

Fountain And Fairfax — Afghan Whigs


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Axis - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Contused

Axis Of The Worlds — Enslaved


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Worlds Collide - Apocalyptica


----------



## Contused

Collides With Beauty — ATB


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Beauty And A Beat - Justin Bieber


----------



## C&E Guy

Beat Surrender -  The Jam


----------



## Contused

Surrender The Rain — Lindsey Buckingham


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rain On The Scarecrow - John Mellencamp


----------



## Contused

Scarecrow-Ragdoll — Grizzly Knows No Remorse


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dollars & Cents - Radiohead


----------



## Contused

Entschuldigung, Es Tut Uns Leid — Die Toten Hosen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I'd Do Anything For Love (But I Won't Do That) - Meat Loaf


----------



## Contused

That Lucky Old Sun — Ray Charles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sunshine On My Shoulders - John Denver


----------



## Contused

Shoulders Of Giants — Ira Losco


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Giant's Rolling Pin - Tori Amos


----------



## Contused

Pineapple Princess — Annette With The Afterbeats


----------



## C&E Guy

Princess of China - Coldplay


----------



## Contused

China Grove — The Doobie Brothers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Over the Border - Jimmy Cliff


----------



## Contused

Border Song (Holy Moses) — Aretha Franklin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Session Man - The Kinks


----------



## Contused

Many Tears Ago — Connie Francis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Agoraphobia - Incubus


----------



## Contused

Phobia For Change — Doom


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Change My Way Of Living - The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Contused

Living Together, Growing Together — The 5th Dimension


----------



## C&E Guy

Together We Are Beautiful - Fern Kinney


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Beautiful Ghosts - Taylor Swift


----------



## C&E Guy

Ghosts - Japan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ghosts of Dachau - The Style Council


----------



## C&E Guy

Automatic - Pointer Sisters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Automatically Sunshine - The Supremes


----------



## Contused

Sunshine, Lollipops And Rainbows — Lesley Gore


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rainbow's End - Camel


----------



## Contused

Endlessly — Mavis Staples


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

SLY - Scorpions


----------



## Contused

Sly Foxes — Burden Of A Day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Estranged - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Contused

Estranged From Orbit — Artificial Brain


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bitch Better Have My Money - Rihanna


----------



## C&E Guy

Money- Pink Floyd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Money's Too Tight (To Mention) - Simply Red


----------



## Contused

Mentioned In Dispatches — Television Personalities


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Patches - Clarence Carter


----------



## Contused

Patches The Clown — Deadbolt


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Owner Of A Lonely Heart - Yes


----------



## Contused

Heartbreak Ahead — The Murmaids


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Head Full Of Dreams - Coldplay


----------



## Contused

Dreams Of The Everyday Housewife — Glen Campbell


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Housewife's Prayer - Pistol Annies


----------



## Contused

Prayer Of Saint Francis — Choir


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cissy Strut - The Meters


----------



## Contused

Struttin' — Billy Preston


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tin Soldier - Small Faces


----------



## Contused

Soldier Boy — The Shirelles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boys and Girls - The Human League


----------



## Contused

Girls In Love — Gary Lewis And The Playboys


----------



## C&E Guy

Love of the Common People - Paul Young


----------



## Contused

People Say — The Dixie Cups


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Say Goodbye To Hollywood - Billy Joel


----------



## C&E Guy

Hollywood Nights - Bob Seger


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nightswimming - R.E.M.


----------



## C&E Guy

Swimming Pools - Kendrick Lamar


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pools Of Blue - Barclay James Harvest


----------



## C&E Guy

Blue Monday - New Order


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Monday Morning - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## C&E Guy

Morning Has Broken - Cat Steven's


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Broken Hearted Melody - Sarah Vaughan


----------



## C&E Guy

Melody Calling - The Vaccines


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Calling Occupants Of Interplanetary Craft - Carpenters


----------



## C&E Guy

After Midnight - Eric Clapton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Midnight Rambler - The Rolling Stones


----------



## C&E Guy

Errors Of My Way - Wishbone Ash


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My Way - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Contused

Way Down Yonder In New Orleans — Freddy 'Boom-Boom' Cannon


----------



## C&E Guy

Answer Me - Barbara Dickson


----------



## Contused

Me And Baby Brother — War


----------



## C&E Guy

Brother Louie - Hot Chocolate


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Louie Louie - The Kingsmen


----------



## C&E Guy

Louie Go Home - Paul Revere & The Raiders


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Home Thoughts From Abroad - Clifford T. Ward


----------



## C&E Guy

Road To Nowhere- Talking Heads


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nowhere Is Home - Dexys Midnight Runners


----------



## C&E Guy

Home By The Sea - Genesis


----------



## Contused

Seasons In The Sun — Terry Jacks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sunday Papers - Joe Jackson


----------



## Contused

Paper Sun — Traffic


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sunday Morning Coming Down - Johnny Cash


----------



## C&E Guy

Down in the Tube Station at Midnight - The Jam


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Midnight at the Lost and Found - Meat Loaf


----------



## C&E Guy

Undertow - Genesis


----------



## Contused

Undertow (One Life Lost) — Paula Cole


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lost In Paradise - Rihanna


----------



## Contused

Paradise By The Dashboard Light — Meat Loaf


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Light Nights - Paul Weller


----------



## Contused

Nights On Broadway — Bee Gees


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Broadway Hotel - Al Stewart


----------



## Contused

Hotel Happiness — Brook Benton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Happiness Is A Warm Gun - The Beatles


----------



## Contused

Guns Of Brixton — Nouvelle Vague


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Brixton Briefcase - Chase & Status


----------



## Contused

Briefcase Boogie — Frank Zappa


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boogie With Stu - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Contused

Stuck On You — Elvis Presley


----------



## C&E Guy

You Shouldnt Do That - Hawkwind


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hats Off To Larry - Del Shannon


----------



## C&E Guy

Rye Whiskey - Tex Ritter


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Whiskey In The Jar - Thin Lizzy


----------



## C&E Guy

The Jarrow Song -  Alan Price


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song of Bernadette - Jennifer Warnes


----------



## C&E Guy

Ten Years Gone - Led Zeppelin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Gone Fishin' - Louis Armstrong & Bing Crosby


----------



## C&E Guy

Shine On You Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Diamonds On The Soles Of Her Shoes - Paul Simon


----------



## Contused

Shoeshine Boy — Eddie Kendricks


----------



## C&E Guy

Boys of Summer - Don Henley


----------



## Contused

Summer's Gone — Paul Anka


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Gone Too Soon - Michael Jackson


----------



## Contused

Sooner Or Later — The Grass Roots


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Terrapin Station - Grateful Dead


----------



## C&E Guy

Stationary Traveller - Camel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Traveller's Chant - Rizzle Kicks


----------



## C&E Guy

Chant Number 1 - Spandau Ballet


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

1, 2, 3, Red Light - 1910 Fruitgum Company


----------



## Contused

Lightning's Girl — Nancy Sinatra


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Girl In The Movies - Dolly Parton


----------



## Contused

Movies Is Magic — Brian Wilson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Magic Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf


----------



## Contused

Riders On The Storm — The Doors


----------



## C&E Guy

Storms In Africa - Enya


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Africa Unite - Bob Marley & The Wailers


----------



## Contused

United And Strong — Agnostic Front


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Stronger Than I Was - Eminem


----------



## Contused

Washington Square — The Village Stompers


----------



## C&E Guy

United We Stand - Brotherhood of Man


(Sorry. This caused a jump. Was my answer to 3 posts back. D'oh!)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Stand And Deliver - Wishbone Ash


----------



## Contused

Delivery — Babyshambles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Very Ape - Nirvana


----------



## C&E Guy

Apeman- The Kinks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Manic Mechanic - ZZ Top


----------



## C&E Guy

Ice In The Sun - Status Quo


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sunny Disposition - Neil Diamond


----------



## C&E Guy

On The Border - Al Stewart


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Borderline - Madonna


----------



## Contused

Borderline Personality Disorder — Mord'a'Stigmata


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Errors Of My Way - Wishbone Ash


----------



## C&E Guy

Way  Down - Elvis Presley


----------



## Contused

Down In The Boondocks — Billy Joe Royal


----------



## mikeyB

Boondocks - Little Big Town
Follow that, Contused


----------



## C&E Guy

Got it Mikey

Docks - Camel

Doesnt help though. LOL


----------



## Contused

C&E Guy said:


> Got it Mikey
> 
> Docks - Camel
> 
> Doesnt help though. LOL


Indeed, it doesn't. However…



mikeyB said:


> Boondocks - Little Big Town
> Follow that, Contused


Boondocks Theme Song — Asheru


----------



## C&E Guy

Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song With No Meaning - Barclay James Harvest


----------



## Contused

Meaning In Tragedy — As I Lay Dying


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

D'yer Mak'er - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Contused

Maker Of The Wind — Big Daddy Weave


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wind Of Change - Scorpions


----------



## C&E Guy

Change My Way of Living - The Allman Brothers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Living Next Door To Alice - Smokie


----------



## Contused

Alice Long (You're Still My Favorite Girlfriend) — Tommy Boyce And Bobby Hart


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Girlfriend In A Coma - The Smiths


----------



## Contused

Coma America — Amen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

American Dream Plan B - Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers


----------



## C&E Guy

Barcelona - Freddie Mercury & Monserrat Caballe


----------



## Contused

Barcelona Window — Eddi Reader


----------



## C&E Guy

Downtown - Petula Clark


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Downtown Canon - Walter Becker


----------



## C&E Guy

On My Own - Patti Labelle & Michael McDonald


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Owner Of A Lonely Heart - Yes


----------



## C&E Guy

Heartbeat - Buddy Holly


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heartbeat Away - Sheryl Crow


----------



## C&E Guy

Ay Ay Ay Ay Moosey - Modern Romance


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Eye Of The Beholder - Metallica


----------



## C&E Guy

Older Sister- Carly Simon


----------



## Contused

Sister Golden Hair — America


----------



## C&E Guy

Hair Down - Mollie King


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Down In The Boondocks - Billy Joe Royal


----------



## C&E Guy

Oh no! Not again. I looked back at the last one, and ...

Boondocks Theme Song — Asheru


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On Graveyard Hill - Pixies


----------



## C&E Guy

I'll See You In My Dreams - Joe Brown


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dreams Of The San Joaquin - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Contused

Joaquin Phoenix — Lupe Fiasco


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ixode - Zola Jesus


----------



## C&E Guy

Ode to Billy Joe - Bobby Gentry


----------



## Contused

Joe Bean — Johnny Cash


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Anarchy in the U.K. - Sex Pistols


----------



## C&E Guy

Kingston Town - UB40


----------



## Contused

Town Without Pity — Gene Pitney


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pity Party - Melanie Martinez


----------



## Contused

Party Lights — Claudine Clark


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lights of Home - U2


----------



## C&E Guy

Homeward Bound -  Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bound to You - Christina Aguilera


----------



## C&E Guy

You Are The Sunshine Of My Life -  Stevie Wonder


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Life During Wartime - Talking Heads


----------



## mikeyB

Time Waits For No-one - Rolling Stones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

No One To Run With - The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Contused

With Pen In Hand — Vikki Carr


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hand Me Down My Walking Cane - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## C&E Guy

News of The World - The Jam


----------



## Contused

World In Changes — Dave Mason


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Changes - Justin Bieber


----------



## C&E Guy

Especially For You - Kylie & Jason


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Your Mother Should Know - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

Knowing Me Knowing You - ABBA


----------



## Contused

You Turn Me On, I'm A Radio — Joni Mitchell


----------



## C&E Guy

Radio Nowhere - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Contused

Nowhere To Run — Martha And The Vandellas


----------



## C&E Guy

Run, Runaway - Slade


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Runaway Train - Culture Club


----------



## C&E Guy

Trains and Boats and Planes - Billy J Kramer & The Dakotas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nessun Dorma - Andrea Bocelli
Thought I'd give old Pavarotti a rest.


----------



## C&E Guy

Mama - Genesis


----------



## Contused

Mama Liked The Roses — Elvis Presley


----------



## C&E Guy

Roses Are Red - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Ian86

Red red wine - UB40


----------



## C&E Guy

Wine After Whiskey - Carrie Underwood


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Whiskey Rock-A-Roller - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## C&E Guy

Roller Coaster Ride - Eric Church


----------



## Contused

Ride The Wild Surf — Jan And Dean


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Surfin' Safari - The Beach Boys


----------



## Contused

Safari Disco Club — Yelle


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Club At The End Of The Street - Elton John


----------



## Contused

Street Poem — Anuel AA


----------



## C&E Guy

Empty Rooms - Gary Moore


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rooms On Fire - Stevie Nicks


----------



## C&E Guy

Fire Brigade - The Move


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Deacon Blues - Steely Dan


----------



## C&E Guy

Blue Savannah - Erasure


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ahimsa - U2


----------



## Contused

I'm Sad The Goat Just Died Today — Frogs


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Today Is Your Day - Shania Twain


----------



## C&E Guy

Daydream Believer - The Monkees


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Believers (Arab Spring) - Nelly Furtado


----------



## Contused

Spring Has Sprung — Skegss


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ungrateful - Frankie & the Heartstrings


----------



## Contused

Ungrateful & Thankful — Wale


----------



## C&E Guy

Ful Stop - Radiohead


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Stop Draggin' My Heart Around - Stevie Nicks


----------



## C&E Guy

Round Here - Counting Crows


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Here Comes The Rain Again - Eurythmics


----------



## C&E Guy

Against All Odds (Take A Look At Me Now) - Phil Collins


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Now I Know I'll Never Get Over You - The Zombies


----------



## C&E Guy

You Are The One - Mike & The Mechanics


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

One Bad Apple - The Osmonds


----------



## Contused

Apples, Peaches, Pumpkin Pie — Jay And The Techniques


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Piece Of My Heart - Big Brother & the Holding Company


----------



## Contused

Heartaches By The Number — Guy Mitchell


----------



## C&E Guy

The Number One Song In Heaven - Sparks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heaven Knows I'm Miserable Now - The Smiths


----------



## C&E Guy

Now I'm Here - Queen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Here Comes the Nice - Small Faces


----------



## C&E Guy

Ice In The Sun - Status Quo


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sunshine Superman - Donovan


----------



## C&E Guy

Man On The Moon - R.E.M.


----------



## Contused

Moonlight And Roses (Bring Mem'ries Of You) — Vic Dana


----------



## mikeyB

Youthenasia- Megadeath


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Am A Rock - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Contused

A Rockin' Good Way (To Mess Around And Fall In Love) — Dinah Washington And Brook Benton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Grows (Where My Rosemary Goes) - Edison Lighthouse


----------



## Contused

Goes Good With Beer — John Michael Montgomery


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Beerbottle - Stereophonics


----------



## Contused

Beerbottles And Hockey Sticks — Bound For Glory


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sticks & Stones - The Everly Brothers


----------



## C&E Guy

Tones Of Home - Blind Melon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Homegrown - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## C&E Guy

Own It - Black eyed Peas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

It's All About The Benjamins - Puff Daddy


----------



## C&E Guy

Inside Out - Phil Collins


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Outside The Wall - Pink Floyd


----------



## Contused

Wall Street Shuffle — 10cc


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Flesh And Bone - The Killers


----------



## Contused

Bone In My Ear — Bruce Cockburn


----------



## C&E Guy

Early In The Morning - Vanity Fair


----------



## Contused

Morning Dew — Lulu


----------



## C&E Guy

Wild Honey - Beach Boys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Honey, We Can't Afford to Look This Cheap - The White Stripes


----------



## C&E Guy

Apeman - The Kinks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Manic Depression - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## C&E Guy

On The Road Again - Willie Nelson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Against The Wind - Bob Seger


----------



## C&E Guy

Windmills of Your Mind - Noel Harrison


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mind Games - John Lennon


----------



## C&E Guy

Games People Pay - Joe South


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I know you deliberately left that L out just to confuse me!!

Play It Safe - Iggy Pop


----------



## C&E Guy

Safety Dance - Men Without Hats


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dance Of The Clairvoyants - Pearl Jam


----------



## C&E Guy

Ants Invasion - Adam and The Ants

(There was a clairvoyant who was always laughing and cheerful. A happy medium!)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ion Square - Bloc Party

The same clairvoyant was walking down the street when someone came up to her and slapped her across the face. 
"Why did you do that?" she shouted. "I just wanted to strike a happy medium", was the reply.


----------



## C&E Guy

Square One - Coldplay


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

One Day at a Time - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## C&E Guy

Time Is On My Side - Rolling Stones


----------



## Contused

Sidewalk Surfin' — Jan And Dean


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Surfin' U.S.A. - The Beach Boys


----------



## Contused

U Said — Lil Peep


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Said It All - Take That


----------



## C&E Guy

All Or Nothing - Small Faces


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nothing Comes To Nothing - Babyshambles


----------



## C&E Guy

Nothing At All - Heart


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

All Along the Watchtower - Bob Dylan


----------



## C&E Guy

Tower of Song ' Leonard Cohen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song to Self - Travis


----------



## C&E Guy

Selfish Jean - Travis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Jeans On - David Dundas


----------



## Contused

On Top Of Spaghetti — Tom Glazer And The Do-Re-Mi Children's Chorus


----------



## C&E Guy

Tie Your Mother Down - Queen


----------



## Contused

Down In The Boondocks — Billy Joe Royal


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Contused said:


> Boondocks Theme Song — Asheru


LOL we've been here before.

Song For Guy - Elton John


----------



## C&E Guy

Guys Like Me - Eric Church


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Me and Stephen Hawking - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## C&E Guy

King Rocker - Generation X


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kern River - Emmylou Harris


----------



## C&E Guy

Riverdance - Bill Whelan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dance Hall Days - Wang Chung


----------



## C&E Guy

Days Like These - The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

These Boots Are Made For Walkin' - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## C&E Guy

Walking In Memphis - Mark Cohn


----------



## Contused

Memphis Soul Stew — King Curtis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Work - Rihanna


----------



## C&E Guy

Keep The Fire Burning - REO Speedwagon


----------



## Contused

Burning Love — Elvis Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love and Affection - Joan Armatrading


----------



## C&E Guy

On And On - Stephen Bishop


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

One Big Mob - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Contused

Moby Dickless — Cuddle Magic


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lessons In Love - Level 42


----------



## Contused

Love (Can Make You Happy) — Mercy


----------



## C&E Guy

Happy Together - The Turtles


----------



## Contused

Together Let's Find Love — The 5th Dimension


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Can Tear Us Apart - Joy Division


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Part Of The Process - Morcheeba


----------



## C&E Guy

S-S-S-Single Bed - Fox


----------



## Contused

Bed Springs — Jamie Foxx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Springsteen - Eric Church


----------



## C&E Guy

Teenage Dirtbag - Wheatus


----------



## Contused

Dirtbags In Distress — Divine Council


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Stressed Out - Twenty One Pilots


----------



## Contused

Out Of Limits — The Marketts


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Limits To Infinity - Scar Symmetry


----------



## C&E Guy

Y.M.C.A. -Village People


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

California Dreamin' - The Mamas & the Papas


----------



## C&E Guy

Dreaming - Blondie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dreaming While You Sleep - Genesis


----------



## C&E Guy

Sleeping Satellite - Tasmin Archer


----------



## Contused

Satellite Stars And Juniper Trees — Brion Kinne


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Trees of Barcelona - Superchunk


----------



## Contused

Barcelona Window — Eddi Reader


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Window Shopping For Blinds - The Beautiful South


----------



## Contused

Blind Snake Sundae — Hunters & Collectors


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Daedalus - Thrice


----------



## Contused

Daedalus Calls —NeroArgento


----------



## C&E Guy

All Shook Up - Elvis Presley


----------



## Contused

Up For The Down Stroke — Parliament


----------



## C&E Guy

Stroke of Midnight - Joe Lynn Turner


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Midnight Rocks - Al Stewart


----------



## Contused

Rock Steady — Aretha Franklin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Steady, As She Goes - The Raconteurs


----------



## Contused

Goes Without Saying — Anchor & Braille


----------



## C&E Guy

Garden Party - Marillion


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Party Doll - Buddy Knox & the Rhythm Orchids


----------



## Contused

Dolly Dagger — The Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## C&E Guy

Gercha- Chas and Dave


----------



## Contused

Chain Breaker — Zach Williams


----------



## C&E Guy

Run To You - Brian Adams


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Yours Is No Disgrace - Yes


----------



## C&E Guy

Graceland - Paul Simon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Land of 1000 Dances - Wilson (it won't get better if you) Pickett


----------



## C&E Guy

Dance Sister Dance - Santana


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dance Little Liar - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Contused

Liars One, Believers Zero — Bill Anderson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Zero She Flies - Al Stewart


----------



## Contused

Flies On The Butter — Wynonna Judd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Butterfly In Reverse - Counting Crows


----------



## Contused

Reverse Universe — Dreamaker


----------



## C&E Guy

Set The Controls For The Heart of the Sun - Pink Floyd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sunday Papers - Joe Jackson


----------



## C&E Guy

Person To Person - Average White Band


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Personal Jesus - Depeche Mode


----------



## C&E Guy

Jesus He Knows Me - Genesis


----------



## Contused

Me About You — The Mojo Men


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Your Wildest Dreams - The Moody Blues


----------



## Contused

Dreams Are Ten A Penny — First Class


----------



## C&E Guy

Penny Lane - The Beatles


----------



## Contused

Lane Lazer — Avicii


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Zero She Flies - Al Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Lies, Greed, Misery - Linkin Park


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Misery Business - Paramore


----------



## C&E Guy

Business As Usual - The Eagles


----------



## Contused

Usual Suspects — Fatal


----------



## C&E Guy

Couldn't think of, or find anything, so ...

Suspicious Minds - Elvis Presley


----------



## Contused

Minds Outta Order — C.Shreve The Professor


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Derek Bentley - Ewan MacColl


----------



## C&E Guy

Eye Of The Tiger - Survivor


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tigers and Fireflies - Lynsey de Paul


----------



## Contused

Fireflies Take Flight — Ed Harcourt


----------



## C&E Guy

Light My Fire - The Doors


----------



## Contused

Fire On The Mountain — The Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## C&E Guy

Tainted Love - Soft Cell


----------



## Contused

Love Story — Taylor Swift


----------



## C&E Guy

Story Of A Life - Harry Chapin


----------



## Contused

Life Is A Rock (But The Radio Rolled Me) — Reunion


----------



## C&E Guy

Mean Girl - Status Quo


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Girls in Their Summer Clothes - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## C&E Guy

He's A Rebel - The Crystals


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rebel Without A Clue - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## Contused

Clue Of A Scarecrow — Mechanical Poet


----------



## C&E Guy

Crown of Creation - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ion Square - Bloc Party


----------



## C&E Guy

Are Friends Electric? - Tubeway Army


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Trick Of The Light - The Who


----------



## C&E Guy

The Light Pours Out of Me - Magazine


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Me. I Am Mariah…The Elusive Chanteuse - Mariah Carey


----------



## C&E Guy

A Horse With No Name - America


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

American Storm - Bob Seger


----------



## Contused

Storm The Gates Of Hell — Demon Hunter


----------



## C&E Guy

Hello - Lionel Ritchie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hello Suzie - Amen Corner


----------



## C&E Guy

I Enjoy Being A Girl - Doris Day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Girls Rush - Lloyd Clark


----------



## C&E Guy

Rush Hour - Jane Weidlin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hourglass - Squeeze


----------



## Contused

Hourglass Effect — A Dying Dream


----------



## C&E Guy

Effect And Cause - The White Stripes


----------



## Contused

Cause A Rockslide — Badly Drawn Boy


----------



## C&E Guy

Slide Away - Oasis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Away From The Sun - 3 Doors Down


----------



## C&E Guy

Sunshine Superman - Donovan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Superman Tonight - Bon Jovi


----------



## Billy Bob

John Legend Tonight (the best you've ever had )


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Had To Phone Ya - The Beach Boys


----------



## C&E Guy

Yakety Yak - Tha Coasters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Yakety Sax - Boots Randolph


----------



## C&E Guy

Axel F - Crazy Frog

(6,000 songs and we've really hit the bottom!)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

From Here To Eternity - Iron Maiden


----------



## C&E Guy

Yesterday's Wine - Willie Nelson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

In Every Dream Home A Heartache - Roxy Music


----------



## Contused

Heartaches By The Number — Johnny Tillotson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Number The Brave - Wishbone Ash


----------



## C&E Guy

Rave On - Buddy Holly


----------



## Contused

On And On — Gladys Knight And The Pips


----------



## C&E Guy

On The Boardwalk - The Drifters


----------



## Billy Bob

walk of life dire straits


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Life In The Fast Lane - Eagles


----------



## C&E Guy

An Englishman In New York - Sting


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

New York, New York - Frank Sinatra


----------



## C&E Guy

New York Minute - Don Henley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Minute by Minute - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## C&E Guy

Minutes To Midnight - Midnight Oil


----------



## Contused

Midnight Train To Georgia — Gladys Knight And The Pips


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Georgia On My Mind - Ray Charles


----------



## Contused

Mind Games — John Lennon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Games Without Frontiers - Peter Gabriel


----------



## C&E Guy

Shout- Tears For Fears


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shout At The Devil - Motley Crue


----------



## C&E Guy

Devil Gate Drive - Suzi Quatro


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Drive-In Saturday - David Bowie


----------



## C&E Guy

Saturday Night  Special - Lynrd Skynrd


----------



## Contused

Special Delivery — The 1910 Fruitgum Company


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Very Ape - Nirvana


----------



## C&E Guy

People Are Strange - The Doors


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Strange Days - The Doors


----------



## C&E Guy

Days Even Years - Dan Arborise


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Arsonist's Lullabye - Hozier


----------



## C&E Guy

Bye Bye Baby - Bay City Rollers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Baby Shark - Pinkfong


----------



## Contused

Shark Fin Soup — Armand Hammer


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Uptown Top Ranking - Althia and Donna


----------



## Contused

Ranking Full Stop — The English Beat


----------



## C&E Guy

Stop In The Name of Love - The Supremes


----------



## Contused

Love Her Madly — The Doors


----------



## C&E Guy

Lyin' Eyes - The Eagles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Eyesight to the Blind - Sonny Boy Williamson


----------



## C&E Guy

Blinded By The Light - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Jodee




----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Graceland - Paul Simon


----------



## Contused

Graceland Too — Phoebe Bridgers


----------



## C&E Guy

Contused said:


> Graceland Too — Phoebe Bridgers



Too Young - Jimmy Young


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Young Parisians - Adam & The Ants


----------



## Contused

Parisian Skies — Maximo Park


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Escape - Metallica


----------



## C&E Guy

Escape (The Pina Colada Song) - Rupert Holmes


----------



## Contused

Song For The Suspects — Franco


----------



## C&E Guy

Showdown - ELO


----------



## mikeyB

Down On Terminal Street - BeBop de Luxe


----------



## Contused

Street Fighter — Angerfist


----------



## C&E Guy

Terry - Twinkle


----------



## Contused

Terry Kennedy — Swoosh God


----------



## C&E Guy

Yesterday Once More - Carpenters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

More Life In A Tramp's Vest - Stereophonics


----------



## C&E Guy

Standing In The Shadows of Love - Four Tops



Over to you for the 6,000th song .....


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Over The Hill - John Martyn


----------



## C&E Guy

I'll See You In My Dreams - Joe Brown


----------



## Contused

Dreams Of The Everyday Housewife — Glen Campbell


----------



## C&E Guy

If Eternity Should Fail - Iron Maiden


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I'll Be Doggone - Marvin Gaye


----------



## C&E Guy

Gone Hollywood - Supertramp


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Woodstock - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## Contused

Woodstock Snap — HalfNoise


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Snap Out Of It - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Contused

Itchycoo Park — The Small Faces


----------



## C&E Guy

Parklife - Blur


----------



## Contused

Life Is Like A Park — Lisa "Left Eye" Lopes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Parking Lot - Nelly Furtado


----------



## Contused

Lotus Flower — Tearwave


----------



## C&E Guy

Flowers In The Rain - The Move


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Raintown  - Deacon Blue


----------



## C&E Guy

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Raintown  - Deacon Blue



There is something about Scottish bands. Rain Town, Here Comes The Rain Again, Why Does It Always Rain On Me?, Get in Get Out of The Rain ......  Wonder Why?


Own It - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nitrogen Pink - Polly Scattergood


----------



## C&E Guy

Pink guitar - Reba McIntyre


----------



## Contused

Guitar Kids Rhapsody — B'z


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rhapsody In The Rain - Lou Christie


----------



## Contused

Rain On The Roof — The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Roof of Your Car - The Streets


----------



## C&E Guy

Car Wash - Rose Royce


----------



## Contused

Washington Square — The Village Stompers


----------



## C&E Guy

Are You Gonna Go My Way? - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My Way - Frank Sinatra


----------



## C&E Guy

Way Down Yonder In New Orleans - Freddy Cannon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Answer Me - Frankie Laine


----------



## C&E Guy

Me And My Shadow - Robbie Williams


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shadows On The Sky - Barclay James Harvest


----------



## Contused

Sky Pilot (Part One) — Eric Burdon And The Animals


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pilot Of The Airwaves - Charlie Dore


----------



## C&E Guy

Vesuvius - Surfjan Stevens


----------



## Contused

Vesuvius I — Moon Tooth


----------



## C&E Guy

1 2 3 - Len Barry


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

1, 2, 3, Red Light - 1910 Fruitgum Company


----------



## C&E Guy

Red Light Spells Danger -  Billy Ocean


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dangerous Animals - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## C&E Guy

Animals In The Zoo - The Kinks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Zoo Station - U2


----------



## C&E Guy

Station Man - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Man In The Jar - The Sensational Alex Harvey Band


----------



## Contused

Jar Of Clay — Caedmon's Call


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lay Lady Lay - Bob Dylan


----------



## Contused

Layla — Derek And The Dominos


----------



## C&E Guy

Lady In Red - Chris De Burgh


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Red Light Indicates Doors Are Secure - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## C&E Guy

Cure For The Itch - Linkin Park


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Itchycoo Park - Small Faces


----------



## Contused

Park It Sideways — Slaughterhouse


----------



## C&E Guy

Save Me - Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Titch


----------



## Contused

Melanie Makes Me Smile — Tony Burrows


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Smiler with Knife - Morrissey


----------



## C&E Guy

Feels Like The First Time - Foreigner


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face - Roberta Flack


----------



## C&E Guy

Ace Of Spades - Motorhead


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Design For Life - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## C&E Guy

Life In The Fast Lane - Eagles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lane Boy - Twenty One Pilots


----------



## C&E Guy

Boy From New York City - Darts


----------



## Contused

City Don't Care — Mansions


----------



## C&E Guy

Careful With That Axe Eugene - Pink Floyd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Generation Landslide - Alice Cooper


----------



## C&E Guy

Slide Away - Oasis


----------



## Contused

Away From You — Gerry And The Pacemakers


----------



## C&E Guy

You Can't Hurry Love - Phil Collins


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Me Like a Man - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## C&E Guy

Man Of The World - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

World Gone Crazy - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## Contused

Crazy Mama — J.J. Cale


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mama Told Me (Not to Come) - Three Dog Night


----------



## Contused

Come On Down To My Boat — Every Mothers' Son


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

At Seventeen - Janis Ian


----------



## Contused

Seventeen Seconds — Cowboy Junkies


----------



## C&E Guy

Second Sight - Placebo


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sight Of The Sun - Fun


----------



## C&E Guy

Sunny Afternoon - The Kinks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Afternoons & Coffeespoons - Crash Test Dummies


----------



## C&E Guy

On Sight - Kanye West


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sight Of You - Tulisa


----------



## C&E Guy

You Shouldn't Do That - Hawkwind


----------



## Contused

That Lucky Old Sun — Ray Charles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sunshine Of Your Love - Cream


----------



## Contused

Love Bug Leave My Heart Alone — Martha And The Vandellas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Alone Again (Naturally) - Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## Contused

Naturally Stoned — The Avant-Garde


----------



## C&E Guy

Stoned Love - The Supremes


----------



## Contused

Love Her Madly — The Doors


----------



## C&E Guy

Lying Again - Kenny Rogers


----------



## Contused

Against Me — H.E.R.


----------



## C&E Guy

Metal Guru - T.Rex


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rubber Ball - Bobby Vee


----------



## C&E Guy

Ballroom Blitz - Sweet


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blitzkrieg Bop - Ramones


----------



## C&E Guy

Bop Bop On The Beach - Jan & Dean


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Beach Side - Kings of Leon


----------



## C&E Guy

Side Saddle - Russ Conway

(Not a song, of course)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Saddle Up the Palomino - Neil Young


----------



## C&E Guy

No Reply At All - Genesis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

All The Young Dudes - Mott the Hoople


----------



## Contused

Dude Status: Revoked — Drowningman


----------



## C&E Guy

Edge Of Seventeen - Stevie Nick's


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

17 Hills - Thomas Dolby


----------



## C&E Guy

I'll See You In My Dreams - Joe Brown


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dreams Of The San Joaquin - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## C&E Guy

Quinn The Eskimo - Bob Dylan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I'm On Fire - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Contused

Fire On The Mountain — The Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## C&E Guy

Mountain Woman - The Kinks


----------



## Contused

Woman's Got Soul — The Impressions


----------



## C&E Guy

Soul Man - Sam & Dave


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Many Rivers To Cross - Jimmy Cliff


----------



## C&E Guy

Crosstown Traffic - Jimmy Hendrix


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Traffic Jam - James Taylor


----------



## Contused

Jam Up Jelly Tight — Tommy Roe


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tighten Up - Archie Bell & the Drells


----------



## Contused

Uptight (Everything's Alright) — Stevie Wonder


----------



## C&E Guy

Alright Now - Free


----------



## Contused

Now You Know — Little Willie John


----------



## C&E Guy

Knowing Me Knowing You - ABBA


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Your Mama Don't Dance - Loggins and Messina


----------



## C&E Guy

Dance With The Devil - Cozy Powell

(An instrumental. Not a song)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Devil Gate Drive - Suzi Quatro


----------



## C&E Guy

Drive My Car - The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Carouselambra - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Contused

Brain Damage — Pink Floyd


----------



## C&E Guy

Get Back - The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Back In The U.S.S.R. - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

Rock And Roll Is King - ELO


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

King Of The Road - Roger Miller


----------



## Contused

Road To Ruin — Annihilator


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ruin The Friendship - Demi Lovato


----------



## Contused

Friendship Train — Gladys Knight And The Pips


----------



## C&E Guy

Train In Vain - The Clash


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ain't Misbehavin' - Fats Waller


----------



## Contused

Misbehaving — Labrinth


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Having A Party - Sam Cooke


----------



## Contused

Party Lights — Claudine Clark


----------



## C&E Guy

Lights Up - Harry Styles

(My daughter told me this. Honest)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Uptown Top Ranking - Althea and Donna


----------



## C&E Guy

King - UB40


----------



## Contused

King Of The Whole Wide World — Elvis Presley


----------



## C&E Guy

The Whole Wide World -  Wreckless Eric


----------



## Contused

World Is Mine — Hatsune Miku


----------



## C&E Guy

Mine For Life - Ultravox


----------



## Contused

Life Is A Rock (But The Radio Rolled Me) — Reunion


----------



## C&E Guy

Mendocino County Line - Willie Nelson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Line & Sinker - Billy Talent


----------



## C&E Guy

Kern River - Emmylou Harris


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rivers Of Babylon - Boney M


----------



## C&E Guy

Babylon's Burning - The Ruts


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Burning Of The Midnight Lamp - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## C&E Guy

Lamplight - David Essex


----------



## Contused

Lamplighter's Parade — Remy Zero


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Parade It - Radkey


----------



## C&E Guy

It Happened Today - R.E.M.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Today's Lesson - Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds


----------



## C&E Guy

Lesson Four - Fatboy Slim


----------



## Contused

Four Or Five Times — Dan Hicks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Time Song - The Kinks


----------



## Contused

Song Of Joy — Miguel Rios


----------



## C&E Guy

Joy To The World - Three Dog Night


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

World On A String - Neil Young


----------



## C&E Guy

Ring Of Fire - Johnny Cash


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fire and Water - Free


----------



## C&E Guy

Waterloo Sunset -  The Kinks


----------



## Contused

Sunset Yellow — Allusondrugs


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys - Traffic


----------



## Contused

Boys Like You — Anna Clendening


----------



## C&E Guy

You Should Be Dancing - Bee Gees


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dancing With Tears In My Eyes - Ultravox


----------



## C&E Guy

Yesterday- The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Yesterday's Papers - The Rolling Stones


----------



## C&E Guy

Paper Sun - Traffic


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sunday Papers - Joe Jackson


----------



## C&E Guy

Person To Person - Average White Band


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Personal Jesus - Depeche Mode


----------



## Contused

Jesus Is Just Alright — The Doobie Brothers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Alright Tonight - James Blunt


----------



## Contused

Tonight I Fell In Love — The Tokens


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love is Not Real / Next Time You Stab Me in the Back - Meat Loaf


----------



## Contused

Back When My Hair Was Short — Gunhill Road


----------



## C&E Guy

Short People - Randy Newman


----------



## Contused

People Say — The Dixie Cups


----------



## C&E Guy

Say You'll Be Mine - Christopher Cross


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mine Smell Like Honey - R.E.M.


----------



## C&E Guy

Honey Don't Leave L.A. - James Taylor


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lakes of Pontchartrain - The Coronas
Sorry to bring up that awful word.


----------



## C&E Guy

Trains and Boats and Planes - Billy J Kramer & The Dakotas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nessun Dorma - Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## Contused

Dormant Misery — Gorguts


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Misery Business - Paramore


----------



## C&E Guy

Business As Usual - The Eagles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Usual Suspects - Rick Ross


----------



## Contused

Suspects, Alibis, And Partners In Crime — Chasing Victory


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rime Of The Ancient Mariner - Iron Maiden


----------



## Contused

Mariner's Song — Cowboy Junkies


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## Contused

Blue Winter — Connie Francis


----------



## C&E Guy

Winter Melody - Donna Summer


----------



## Contused

Melody And Harmony — DBSK


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Harmony Hall - Vampire Weekend


----------



## C&E Guy

Hall Of The Mountain King - The Who


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kings Of The Wild Frontier - Adam & The Ants


----------



## C&E Guy

Frontier Man - Babelsberg


----------



## Contused

Man On A Wire — The Script


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wired For Sound - Cliff Richard


----------



## C&E Guy

Sound of the Underground - Girls Aloud


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Round And Round (It Won't Be Long) - Neil Young


----------



## C&E Guy

Long Train Running - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Running In The Family - Level 42


----------



## C&E Guy

Family Man - Mike Oldfield


----------



## Contused

Man On A Wire — The Script


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wired For Sound - Cliff Richard


----------



## Contused

Sound Of Sunrise — Begin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sunrise, Sunburn, Sunset - Luke Bryan


----------



## Contused

Sunset On The Golden Age — Alestorm


----------



## C&E Guy

Age Of Innocence - Iron Maiden


----------



## Contused

Innocence Died Screaming — Carnifex


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Screaming Issue - Loudon Wainwright III


----------



## C&E Guy

Sue Answer - Chuck Berry


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Answer Me, My Love - Nat King Cole


----------



## Contused

Love Bug Leave My Heart Alone — Martha And The Vandellas


----------



## C&E Guy

Alone - Heart


----------



## Contused

Alone Again (Naturally) — Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rally Round - Steel Pulse


----------



## Contused

Round Every Corner — Petula Clark


----------



## C&E Guy

Corner Soul - The Clash


----------



## Contused

Soul Song — Joe Stampley


----------



## C&E Guy

Song For Whoever - Beautiful South


----------



## Contused

Whoever Told Me I Could Be Whatever I Want When I Grow Up Lied — The Overprivileged


----------



## C&E Guy

Edge Of The Moon - Tori Amos


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Moonlight Shadow - Mike Oldfield


----------



## C&E Guy

Shadow On the Wall - Mike Oldfield


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wallflower - Peter Gabriel


----------



## C&E Guy

Flowers In The Rain - The Move


----------



## Contused

Rain On The Roof — The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Roof of Your Car - The Streets


----------



## Contused

Carry Me Back — The Rascals


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Back In The U.S.S.R. - The Beatles


----------



## Contused

R — Reggie And The Full Effect


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rubber Bullets - 10cc


----------



## Contused

Bullets from Another Dimension — Beatsteaks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ion Square - Bloc Party


----------



## Contused

Square Wave In Unison — Beastie Boys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song Of The Wind - Santana


----------



## Contused

Windy — The Association


----------



## C&E Guy

Yesterday Man - Chris Andrews


----------



## Contused

Mano Po Ninong, Mano Po Ninang — Janet Arnaiz


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Angie Baby - Helen Reddy


----------



## C&E Guy

Baby Love - The Supremes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Is All Around - The Troggs


----------



## C&E Guy

All Around The World - ELO


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

World Where You Live - Crowded House


----------



## Contused

Live And Let Die — Guns N' Roses


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Die In Your Arms - Justin Bieber


----------



## Contused

Armstrong — John Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Strong Enough - Sheryl Crow


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Enough Space - Foo Fighters


----------



## C&E Guy

Spaceman - Babylon Zoo


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Emancipate - Kelis


----------



## C&E Guy

Tender Is The Night - Jackson Browne


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Night Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## Contused

Moves Like Jagger — Maroon 5


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Gertcha - Chas & Dave


----------



## C&E Guy

Happy Jack - Manfred Mann


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I know you meant The Who. The Manfreds' was My Name is Jack 

Jackie Collins Existential Question Time - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## C&E Guy

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> I know you meant The Who. The Manfreds' was My Name is Jack
> 
> Jackie Collins Existential Question Time - Manic Street Preachers



What a twit!!  Of course.  


Time And Time Again - Mike Rutherford


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Against The Wind - Bob Seger


----------



## C&E Guy

Windmills Of Your Mind - Noel Harrison


----------



## Contused

Mind, Body And Soul — The Flaming Ember


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Soul Survivor - Beverley Knight


----------



## C&E Guy

Ordinary World - Duran Duran


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

World Turning - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## C&E Guy

In God's Country - U2


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Country Wine - Dave Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Wine And Whiskey - Carrie Underwood


----------



## Contused

Whiskey, Women, And Blackguarding (Ain't No Cure For A Broken Heart) — American Steel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Art For Art's Sake - 10cc


----------



## Contused

Sake Of The Song — Hayes Carll


----------



## C&E Guy

Songs From The Wood - Jethro Tull


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wooden Ships - Crosby, Stills & Nash


----------



## C&E Guy

Ships In The Night - Be Bop Deluxe


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Night Boat To Cairo - Madness


----------



## C&E Guy

Roll Away The Stone -  Mott The Hoople


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Stoned Soul Picnic - The 5th Dimension


----------



## Contused

Picnic In The Jungle — Residents


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Jungle Love - Steve Miller Band


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Plus One - Haircut 100


----------



## Contused

One Bad Apple — The Osmonds


----------



## C&E Guy

Apple Of Your Eye - Peter Frampton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Eye In The Sky - The Alan Parsons Project


----------



## C&E Guy

Sky High - Jigsaw


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Highway 61 Revisited - Bob Dylan


----------



## C&E Guy

Teddy Bear - Elvis Presley


----------



## Contused

Bearded Lady —  1 Beat Off


----------



## C&E Guy

Lady Eleanor - Lindisfarne


----------



## Contused

Eleanor, Put Your Boots On — Franz Ferdinand


----------



## C&E Guy

On Broadway - The Drifters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Way Down In The Hole - Tom Waits


----------



## C&E Guy

Hole In My Shoe - Traffic


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shoeshine Boy - Eddie Kendricks


----------



## C&E Guy

Boy In the Bubble - Paul Simon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bubble Gum World - 1910 Fruitgum Company


----------



## C&E Guy

World Without Love - Peter & Gordon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Will Tear Us Apart - Joy Division


----------



## C&E Guy

Part of The Union - Strawbs


----------



## Contused

Union Verdadera — Culcha Candela


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Deranged for Rock & Roll - Chelsea Wolfe


----------



## C&E Guy

Roll With It - Oasis


----------



## Contused

It Will Stand — The Showmen


----------



## C&E Guy

Stand By Your Man - Tammy Wynette


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Manuscript - Al Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Script For A Jester's Tear - Marillion


----------



## Contused

Tears And Roses — Al Martino


----------



## C&E Guy

Roses Are Red (My Love) - Bobby Vinton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Song For A Vampire - Annie Lennox


----------



## C&E Guy

I Remember You - Frank Ifield


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Your Dictionary - XTC


----------



## Contused

Aryaputra — Rudra


----------



## C&E Guy

Trans-Europe Express - Kraftwerk


----------



## Contused

Express Yourself — Charles Wright And The Watts 103rd Street Rhythm Band


----------



## C&E Guy

Selfish Jean - Travis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Jeans On - David Dundas


----------



## C&E Guy

On The Run - Pink Floyd

[Not an actual 'song' but what the heck]


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Runaround Sue - Dion


----------



## Contused

Sue Jack Daniels — Reverend Horton Heat


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Jack Daniels & Jesus - Chase Rice


----------



## C&E Guy

Jesus He Knows Me - Genesis


----------



## Contused

Me About You — The Mojo Men


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

About You Now - Sugababes


----------



## C&E Guy

Now That We Found Love - Third World


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Machine - The Miracles


----------



## C&E Guy

Machine Gun - Commodores


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Guns Of Navarone - The Skatalites


----------



## C&E Guy

One Of my Turns - Pink Floyd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Turn So Cold - Drowning Pool


----------



## Contused

Cold Turkey — Plastic Ono Band


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Keys to the Kingdom - Linkin Park


----------



## Contused

Kingdom Of Childhood — Joan Baez


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Childhood's End - Pink Floyd


----------



## Contused

End Of The World — Drew Holcomb & The Neighbors


----------



## C&E Guy

The World Is Not Enough - Garbage


----------



## Contused

Enough To Leave — Billy Strings


----------



## C&E Guy

Leave In Silence - Depeche Mode


----------



## Contused

Silence Is Golden — The Tremeloes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Golden Slumbers - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

Sing Baby Sing - The Stylistics


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Singin' In The Rain - Gene Kelly


----------



## C&E Guy

Raindrops Keep Falling  On My Head - BJ Thomas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Head Over Heels - Tears for Fears


----------



## Contused

Heels Over Head — Boys Like Girls


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Headlong Flight - Rush


----------



## Contused

Flight Tonight — Avalanches


----------



## C&E Guy

Tonight, Tonight, Tonight - Genesis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tonight's The Night - Neil Young


----------



## C&E Guy

Night Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Moves Like Jagger - Maroon 5


----------



## C&E Guy

Gertcha - Chas & Dave


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Charlotte the Harlot - Iron Maiden


----------



## C&E Guy

Other Side of the World - KT Tunstall


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

World Wide Suicide - Pearl Jam


----------



## Contused

Suicide Pact — Suicide


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Act Naturally - Buck Owens


----------



## Contused

Naturally Stoned — The Avant-Garde


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Stoned Love - The Supremes


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Wars - Womack & Womack


----------



## Contused

Wars With My Reflection — A Whisper Rising


----------



## C&E Guy

Reflections Of My Life - Marmalade


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Life Is A Minestrone - 10cc


----------



## C&E Guy

One Of These Nights - The Eagles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Night's Lullaby - Lyle Lovett


----------



## Contused

Lullaby For A Sleepy Girlfriend — 1140 Mississippi


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Girlfriend In A Coma - The Smiths


----------



## Contused

Comandante Che Guevara — Nathalie Cardone


----------



## Jodee

Ra ra Rasputin  - Boney M - be heck that takes ya back a bit:

How does he dance like that


----------



## C&E Guy

In The Midnight Hour - Wilson Picket


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hourglass - Squeeze


----------



## C&E Guy

Glass Onion - The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Onion Grin - Fable Cry


----------



## C&E Guy

Ring Of Fire - Johnny Cash


----------



## Contused

Fire, Baby I'm On Fire — Andy Kim


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fire With Fire - Scissor Sisters


----------



## Contused

Fire On The Water — Chris De Burgh


----------



## C&E Guy

Waterfront - Simple Minds


----------



## Contused

Waterfront Dance Club — Funeral For A Friend


----------



## C&E Guy

Club Tropicana - Wham


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Can A Drummer Get Some? - Travis Barker


----------



## C&E Guy

Some Guys Have All The Luck - Robert Palmer


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Lucky One - Taylor Swift


----------



## Contused

One Mint Julep — Ray Charles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Leper Messiah - Metallica


----------



## Contused

Messiah Complex — Darkest Hour


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Complexion (A Zulu Love) - Kendrick Lamar


----------



## Contused

Love Letters — Ketty Lester


----------



## C&E Guy

Love letters In The Sand - Pat Boone


----------



## Contused

Sandy — Dion


----------



## C&E Guy

And Your Bird Can Sing - The Beatles


----------



## Contused

Sing A Mean Tune Kid — Chicago


----------



## C&E Guy

Kids In America- Kim Wilde


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

American Valhalla - Iggy Pop


----------



## C&E Guy

Lazing On A Sunday Afternoon - Small Faces


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Afternoons & Coffeespoons - Crash Test Dummies


----------



## C&E Guy

On Sight - Kanye West


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sight Of You - Tulisa


----------



## C&E Guy

You Ought'a Know - Alanis Morrisette


----------



## Contused

Knowing You'll Be There — Guy Penrod


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Be There - The Pointer Sisters


----------



## Contused

There But For Fortune — Joan Baez


----------



## C&E Guy

Fortunes of War - Fish


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

War Pigs - Black Sabbath


----------



## C&E Guy

Pigs On The Wing - Pink Floyd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wings Of Desire - Wishbone Ash


----------



## C&E Guy

Reach Out I'll Be There- Four Tops


----------



## Contused

There Goes My Everything — Engelbert Humperdinck


----------



## C&E Guy

Everything Is Average Nowadays - Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## Contused

Nowadays You — Brave Girls


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

You Can't Always Get What You Want - The Rolling Stones


----------



## C&E Guy

Want More - Bob Marley & The Wailers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

More Life In A Tramp's Vest - Stereophonics


----------



## C&E Guy

Stand By Me  - Ben E King


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Memphis, Tennessee - Chuck Berry


----------



## Contused

Tennessee Bird Walk — Jack Blanchard And Misty Morgan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Walk Like a Man - The Four Seasons


----------



## Contused

Many Tears Ago — Connie Francis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Good Heart - Feargal Sharkey


----------



## Contused

Heart Full Of Soul — The Yardbirds


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Soul Survivor - Beverley Knight


----------



## C&E Guy

Orgone Accumulator - Hawkwind


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

At or With Me - Jack Johnson


----------



## C&E Guy

Mellow Yellow - Donovan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Yellow Submarine - The Beatles


----------



## Contused

Submarine Ladies — America


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ladies Night - Kool & the Gang


----------



## Contused

Night Train — James Brown


----------



## C&E Guy

Raining In My Heart - Buddy Holly


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Train To Skaville - The Ethiopians

Later edit: Oops looks like a photo finish. But I'll let it stay as it's still viable.


----------



## Contused

Ville Mentality — J. Cole


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tyson vs. Douglas - The Killers


----------



## Contused

Douglas Traherne Harding — Incredible String Band


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ding-Dong! The Witch Is Dead - Judy Garland


----------



## Contused

Dead Man's Curve — Jan And Dean


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Vegetables - The Beach Boys


----------



## C&E Guy

Lessons In Love - Level 42


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love The One You're With - Stephen Stills


----------



## C&E Guy

Without You - Harry Nilsson


----------



## Contused

You'd Better Come Home — Petula Clark


----------



## C&E Guy

Home By The Sea - Genesis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Searching for Satellites - Wishbone Ash


----------



## C&E Guy

Tesla Girls - O.M.D.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Girls On Film - Duran Duran


----------



## Contused

Film Noir — Carly Simon


----------



## mikeyB

Irreplaceable- Beyoncé


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bleeding The Orchid - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## C&E Guy

Hide In Your Shell - Supertramp


----------



## Contused

Shell Suite — Chad Valley


----------



## C&E Guy

Suite: Judy Blue Eyes - Crosby Stills and Nash


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Eyesight to the Blind - Sonny Boy Williamson


----------



## C&E Guy

Blinded By The Light - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lightning Bolt - Pearl Jam


----------



## Contused

Bolt Action — Vigilantes Of Love


----------



## C&E Guy

Action City - Kim Wilde


----------



## Contused

City Love — John Mayer


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Plus One - Haircut 100


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

One Night In Bangkok - Murray Head


----------



## C&E Guy

Kokomo - Beach Boys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Moribund The Burgermeister - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Contused

Meister Yoda — Azet


----------



## C&E Guy

Dancing In The Dark - Brice Springsteen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dark Was The Night, Cold Was The Ground - Blind Willie Johnson


----------



## C&E Guy

Round About Way - George Strait


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Way Away - Yellowcard


----------



## C&E Guy

Way Down Yonder In new Orleans -  Freddie Cannon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Answer Me, My Love - Nat King Cole


----------



## Contused

Love On The Wrong Side Of Town — Southside Johnny & The Asbury Jukes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Town Without Pity - Gene Pitney


----------



## Contused

Pity Miss Kitty — Bobby Darin


----------



## C&E Guy

Yesterday Once More - The Carpenters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

More Than This - Roxy Music


----------



## C&E Guy

This Old Guitar - Neil Young


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Guitar Man - Elvis Presley


----------



## Contused

Many Tears Ago — Connie Francis


----------



## mikeyB

Agony - Paloma Faith


----------



## Contused

Agony Remains Insane — Burgerkill


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Aneurysm - Nirvana


----------



## C&E Guy

Smells Like Teen Spirit - Nirvana


----------



## Contused

Spirit Of The Boogie — Kool And The Gang


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boogie Chillen - John Lee Hooker


----------



## Contused

Llena De Romance — Ana Gabriel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Romance in Durango - Bob Dylan


----------



## Contused

Durango Mountain Caballero — John Denver


----------



## C&E Guy

Rock Your Baby - George McCrae


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Baby Jane - Rod Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Jane Doe - Alicia Keys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Does Your Chewing Gum Lose It's Flavour (On The Bedpost Over Night) - Lonnie Donegan and his Skiffle Group


----------



## C&E Guy

Night Fever -  The Bee Gees


----------



## Contused

Fever To The Form — Nick Mulvey


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

For My Wedding - Don Henley


----------



## Contused

Wedding Bell Blues — The 5th Dimension


----------



## C&E Guy

Blue Savannah - Erasure


----------



## Contused

Savannah Almost Killed Me — American Aquarium


----------



## C&E Guy

Me And You Together Song - The 1975


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song for the Asking - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## C&E Guy

King Of Pain - The Police


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Paint By Numbers - Al Stewart


----------



## Contused

Numbers On The Cars — Riley Green


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cars Hiss By My Window - The Doors


----------



## Contused

Window Shopper — 50 Cent


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hopper - Paul Weller


----------



## C&E Guy

Perfect Day - Lou Reed


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Daydream Believer - The Monkees


----------



## C&E Guy

Every Day - Steve Hackett


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Every Day Is a Holiday - Katy Perry


----------



## Contused

Holiday Bells — Natalie Taylor


----------



## C&E Guy

Bells For Her - Tori Amos


----------



## Contused

Her Royal Majesty — James Darren


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Style - Taylor Swift


----------



## C&E Guy

Style of Life - The Jackson 5


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Life in a Glasshouse - Radiohead


----------



## C&E Guy

House of Fun - Madness


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Funky Broadway - Wilson Pickett


----------



## Contused

Broadway Hotel — Al Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Tell Him - The Exciters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I'm Bad, I'm Nationwide - ZZ Top


----------



## Contused

Widescreen — Barbra Streisand


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Screen Shot - Swans


----------



## C&E Guy

Hot In The City - Billy idol


----------



## Contused

City Don't Care — Mansions


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Careful Where You Stand - Coldplay


----------



## Contused

Standing At The End Of The Line — Lobo


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Line & Sinker - Billy Talent


----------



## Contused

Sinker — Nothing, Nowhere (I'd better explain that "nothing, nowhere" is a rap artist apparently)


----------



## C&E Guy

Kern River - Emmylou Harris


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rivers Of Babylon - Boney M


----------



## C&E Guy

Lonely Boy - Andrew Gold


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Oye Como Va - Santana


----------



## C&E Guy

Valerie - Steve Winwood


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Enjoy Being A Girl - Doris Day


----------



## Contused

Girl, You'll Be A Woman Soon — Neil Diamond


----------



## C&E Guy

Soon Come - Beverly Knight


----------



## Contused

Come And Get These Memories — Martha And The Vandellas


----------



## C&E Guy

Memories Are Made Of This - Dean Martin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

This Ticonderoga - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## C&E Guy

Garden Party - Marillion


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Party Like A Russian - Robbie Williams


----------



## C&E Guy

Russians - Sting


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Answer Me - Frankie Laine


----------



## Contused

Me And The Devil — Gil Scott-Heron


----------



## C&E Guy

Devil Gate Drive - Suzi Quatro


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Drive-In Saturday - David Bowie


----------



## C&E Guy

Saturday In The Park - Chicago


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Arkansas Farmboy - Glen Campbell


----------



## mikeyB

Boys Don’t Cry - The Cure


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Crystal Blue Persuasion - Tommy James & the Shondells


----------



## Contused

Persuasion Of You — Collective Soul


----------



## C&E Guy

You Can Do Magic - Limmie & The Family Cooking


----------



## Contused

Magic Town — The Vogues


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Town Without Pity - Gene Pitney


----------



## C&E Guy

Pity Party - Melanie Martinez


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Party Like A Russian - Robbie Williams


----------



## C&E Guy

Russian Roulette - Rhihanna


----------



## Contused

Roulette Systems — Hey Mercedes


----------



## C&E Guy

Ms Dynamite - Ukele Orchestra


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ten Years Gone - Led Zeppelin


----------



## C&E Guy

Gone Hollywood - Supertramp


----------



## Contused

Hollywood Swinging — Kool And The Gang


----------



## C&E Guy

Swinging Safari - Bert Kaemfert

(I know it's not actually a song)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Arizona - Kings of Leon


----------



## C&E Guy

Na Na Hey Hey (Kiss Him Goodbye) - Bananarama


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Goodbye Blue Sky - Pink Floyd


----------



## C&E Guy

Sky High - Jigsaw


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

High Noon - Frankie Laine


----------



## Contused

Noon Of The Solstice — Damh The Bard


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ice Cream For Crow - Captain Beefheart


----------



## C&E Guy

Crown Of Love - Arcade Fire


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Song For A Vampire - Annie Lennox


----------



## Contused

Vampire In The Moonlight Countin' Money Up — Lil Tracy


----------



## C&E Guy

Uptown Girl - Billy Joel


----------



## Contused

Girl Watcher — The O'Kaysions


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cheryl's Goin' Home - Bob Lind


----------



## Contused

Hometown — Cleopatrick


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hometown Glory - Adele


----------



## Contused

Glory Bound — The Grass Roots


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bound For Glory - Black Star Riders


----------



## C&E Guy

Glory Days - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Days of Wine and Roses - Robin Gibb


----------



## Contused

Roses Will Bloom Again — Bill Gaither


----------



## C&E Guy

Ain't No Doubt - Jimmy Nail


----------



## Contused

Doubt & Trust — Access


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rusty Halo - The Script


----------



## C&E Guy

Low Rider - War


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Riders On The Storm - The Doors


----------



## C&E Guy

Stormbringer - Deep Purple


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

In Germany Before The War - Randy Newman


----------



## Contused

Warm And Tender Love — Percy Sledge


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Me Tender - Elvis Presley


----------



## Contused

Tender As A Rose — Abbey Lincoln


----------



## C&E Guy

Rose Of Cimarron - Poco


----------



## Contused

Ronnie — Metallica


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ronnie And Neil - Drive-By Truckers


----------



## C&E Guy

Ill Wind - The Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Window Shopping For Blinds - The Beautiful South


----------



## Contused

Blind Snake Sundae — Hunters & Collectors


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Daedalus - Thrice


----------



## C&E Guy

Us And Them - Pink Floyd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Theme From Harry's Game - Clannad


----------



## C&E Guy

Game of Love - Wayne Fontana & The Mindbenders


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Overkill - Men at Work


----------



## Contused

Overkill Exposure — Living Sacrifice


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sure As I'm Sittin' Here - Three Dog Night


----------



## C&E Guy

Here I Am, Come And Take Me - Al Green


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Take Me to the Hospital - The Prodigy


----------



## C&E Guy

All My Loving -  The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Loving You Has Made Me Bananas - Guy Marks


----------



## Contused

Bananas In The Mist — Pluto


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mistletoe And Wine - Cliff Richard


----------



## C&E Guy

Wine After Whiskey - Carrie Underwood


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Whiskey Rock-A-Roller - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Contused

Rollercoasting — Bishop Nehru


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Stingin' Belle - Biffy Clyro


----------



## mikeyB

Leader Of The Pack - The Shangri Las


----------



## C&E Guy

Pack Up - Eliza Dolittle


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Up the Ladder to the Roof - The Supremes


----------



## Contused

Roof Parties & Late-Checkouts — Alias


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Outside Inside - The Streets


----------



## C&E Guy

Inside Job - Pearl Jam


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ob-La-Di, Ob-La-Da - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

Dance, Dance, Dance - Beach Boys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dance Of The Clairvoyants - Pearl Jam


----------



## C&E Guy

Something Else - Eddie Cochran


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Elsewhere - R. Kelly


----------



## Contused

Where Dragons Dwell — Gojira


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dweller On The Threshold - Van Morrison


----------



## Contused

Threshold Of Tolerance — New Eden


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Celebration Day - Led Zeppelin


----------



## C&E Guy

Day-O - Harry Belafonte


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Day Of The Locusts - Bob Dylan


----------



## C&E Guy

TSOP (The Sound of Philadelphia) - MFSB feat. The Three Degrees


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Philadelphia Freedom - Elton John


----------



## C&E Guy

Freedom Come, Freedom Go - The Fortunes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

OMG (Oh My Gosh) - Sabrina Washington


----------



## Contused

Goshen's Remains —  Pure Reason Revolution


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Insomniac's Lullaby - Paul Simon


----------



## C&E Guy

Bye Bye Baby - Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bye Bye Johnny - Chuck Berry


----------



## C&E Guy

Johnny B. Goode - Chuck Berry


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ode To Billie Joe - Bobbie Gentry


----------



## C&E Guy

Joe Bean - Johnny Cash


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Beans and Cornbread - Louis Jordan


----------



## Contused

Cornbread, Fish & Collard Greens — Anthony Hamilton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Greens and Blues - Pixies


----------



## Contused

Blues In The Night —  Anne Shelton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Night Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## Contused

Moves Like Jagger — Maroon 5


----------



## C&E Guy

Gertcha - Chas and Dave


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ha Ha Said the Clown - Manfred Mann


----------



## mikeyB

Own Brain - Ian Brown


----------



## C&E Guy

Brain Damage - Pink Floyd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Age of Innocence - Iron Maiden


----------



## C&E Guy

Innocence Lost - Steve Taylor


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lost Angeles - Colosseum


----------



## Contused

Angeles Y Predicadores — Charly Garcia


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rescue Me - Fontella Bass


----------



## C&E Guy

Medicine Jar - Paul McCartney & Wings


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Jarrow Song - Alan Price


----------



## C&E Guy

Song To Say Goodbye - Placebo


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Goodbye's (The Saddest Word) - Celine Dion


----------



## Contused

Words Of Love — The Mamas And The Papas


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Machine - Girls Aloud


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Chinese Democracy - Guns N' Roses


----------



## C&E Guy

Cygnus X-1 - Rush


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

1-2-3 - Len Barry


----------



## C&E Guy

Three Boats Down From The Candy - Marillion


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Candy Store Rock - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Contused

Rock Steady — Aretha Franklin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Steady, As She Goes - The Raconteurs


----------



## Contused

Goes Like Dis — 7A3


----------



## C&E Guy

Disco Duck - Rick Dees and His Cast of Idiots


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

DUCKWORTH. - Kendrick Lamar


----------



## Contused

Worthy, You Are Worthy — Don Moen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hysteria - Def Leppard


----------



## Contused

Hysteria 2001 — Dance Dance Revolution


----------



## C&E Guy

One Night In Heaven - M People


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heaven Knows I'm Miserable Now - The Smiths


----------



## C&E Guy

Now I'm Here - Queen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Here Comes The Grump - Adam Ant


----------



## Contused

Grumpy — Trouble In The Wind


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pyjamarama - Roxy Music


----------



## C&E Guy

Amazing Grace - The Pipes and Drums of The Royal Scots Dragoon Guards


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Grace Kelly - Mika


----------



## C&E Guy

Lyin' Eyes - The Eagles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Yesterday Once More - Carpenters


----------



## Contused

More Today Than Yesterday — Spiral Starecase


----------



## C&E Guy

Yesterday Man - Chris Andrew's


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Manorbier - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## C&E Guy

Eric The Half A Bee - Monty Python


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Beer Drinkers & Hell Raisers - ZZ Top


----------



## Contused

Serseri — Mor Ve ötesi


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Serious Mistake - Plain White T's


----------



## C&E Guy

Take On Me - a-Ha


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On Melancholy Hill - Gorillaz


----------



## C&E Guy

Hill Street Blues - Mike Post


----------



## Contused

Blues My Naughty Baby Taught Me — John Denver


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Memories Fade - Tears for Fears


----------



## C&E Guy

Fade To Grey - Visage


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Grey Cortina - Tom Robinson


----------



## Contused

Cortinas Blancas — Saul Viera


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Castles Made of Sand - Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## Contused

Sand In Your Shoes — Al Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Shoe Shine Boy - Bing Crosby


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boys In Trees - Carly Simon


----------



## Contused

Trees On The Mountains — Rhiannon Giddens


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mountains of Sorrow - Amos Lee


----------



## Contused

Sorrow About The Fall — Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Falls To Climb - R.E.M.


----------



## C&E Guy

Climb That Hill - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hillbilly Heart (Keeping It Country) - Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## Contused

Country Bumpkin — Cal Smith


----------



## C&E Guy

Kings And Queens - Ava Max

(My daughter gave me that one!)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Queensberry Rules - Gallows


----------



## Contused

Rules Of Evidence — Stone Sour


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Certain Kind Of Fool - Eagles


----------



## C&E Guy

Fool On The Hill - The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I'll Be Your Mirror - The Velvet Underground


----------



## C&E Guy

Mirror Man - Human League


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Many Rivers To Cross - Jimmy Cliff


----------



## Contused

Crosstown Traffic — The Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Traffic Light - The Ting Tings


----------



## C&E Guy

Light My Fire - The Doors


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fireplace - R.E.M.


----------



## Contused

Fire Places And Brandy — Rhett Davis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Brandy (You're a Fine Girl) - Looking Glass


----------



## Contused

Girl On A Swing — Gerry And The Pacemakers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Swingin' With My Eyes Closed - Shania Twain


----------



## Contused

Closed Fists And Battle Antics — Avenade


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

WOW! That one's really got me stumped.  
I'm taking the easy way out..................
Streets Of Philadelphia - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## C&E Guy

Philadelphia Freedom - Elton John


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Freedom Of Choice - Devo


----------



## C&E Guy

Iceblink Luck - Cocteau Twins


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lucky Number - Lene Lovich


----------



## Contused

Number Six — Alice Nine


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Six Degrees Of Separation - The Script


----------



## C&E Guy

On And On - Stephen Bishop


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

One Big Mob - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Contused

Mob Mentality — Dropkick Murphys


----------



## C&E Guy

Ty Cobb - Soundgarden


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

BB Talk - Miley Cyrus


----------



## C&E Guy

Talk of the Town - The Pretenders


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Owner Of A Lonely Heart - Yes


----------



## Contused

Heart Full Of Soul — The Yardbirds


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Souls Of The Departed - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Contused

Parted Ways — Arizona Zervas


----------



## C&E Guy

Can't find anything.  So ...

Showdown - ELO


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Down The Dustpipe - Status Quo


----------



## C&E Guy

Pipes of Peace - Paul McCartney


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Peaceful Easy Feeling - Eagles


----------



## Contused

Feeling Good —  Michael Buble


----------



## C&E Guy

Good Enough - Dodgy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Enough Space - Foo Fighters


----------



## C&E Guy

Space Age Love Song - A Flock of Seagulls


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song for the Asking - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Contused

Asking Jessica To Be Official — Hellogoodbye


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Almost Do - Taylor Swift


----------



## C&E Guy

Doot Doot - Freur


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Otherside - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## C&E Guy

Ideas For Opiates - Tears for Fears


----------



## Contused

Opiate Summer — Vendetta Red


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Summer Breeze - Seals & Crofts


----------



## C&E Guy

Zerox - Adam and The Ants


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Roxanne - The Police


----------



## C&E Guy

Never Ever - All Saints


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Everybody Knows - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Contused

Know Something — Lil Bibby ft Lil Herb


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Some Things Are Better Left Unsaid - Hall & Oates


----------



## C&E Guy

I Did It All - Tracy Chapman


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

All The Young Dudes - Mott the Hoople


----------



## C&E Guy

Desperado - The Eagles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Desperados Under The Eaves - Warren Zevon


----------



## Contused

Eavesdropping On The Competition — Cass McCombs


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ion Square - Bloc Party


----------



## C&E Guy

Are You Lonesome Tonight? - Elvis Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tonight I'm Playin' Possum - Randy Travis


----------



## Contused

Possum Holler — Dolly Parton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ernie (The Fastest Milkman In The West) - Benny Hill


----------



## C&E Guy

West End Girls - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Girls Fall Like Dominoes - Nicki Minaj


----------



## Contused

Noes Goes — G-Eazy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Especially In Michigan - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Contused

Michigan City Howdy Do — Johnny Cash


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Do You Know the Way to San José - Dionne Warwick


----------



## Contused

José Cuervo —  Alanna Wilson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Volunteers - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## C&E Guy

Couldn't find anything so ...

S.O.S. - ABBA


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Oscar Wilde Gets Out - Elton John


----------



## C&E Guy

South Bound - Thin Lizzy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Under The Graveyard - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Contused

Graveyard Witchery — Deathchain


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I'm quite proud of this one. 

Cheryl's Goin' Home - Bob Lind


----------



## C&E Guy

Home By The Sea - Genesis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Searching for Satellites - Wishbone Ash


----------



## Contused

Satellites And Astronauts — In Flames


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tsunami - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## C&E Guy

Missing - Everything But The Girl


----------



## Contused

Missing Parts — Ab4


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Art School Girl - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## C&E Guy

Girlfriend In A Coma - The Smiths


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Coma White - Marilyn Manson


----------



## C&E Guy

(White Man) In Hammersmith Palais - The Clash


[Are we still allowed to quote that?]


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Is It A Crime? - Sade


----------



## C&E Guy

Crime Of The Century - Supertramp

(It was the last track on the album of the same name.)


----------



## Contused

Century Plant — A-Camp


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Antarctica - Al Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Call Me - Blondie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

All Men Are Liars - Nick Lowe


----------



## C&E Guy

Arsenal Number One - Arsenal FC Squad


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer - George Thorogood


----------



## Contused

Beer Pong — Arjun The Band


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On Graveyard Hill - Pixies


----------



## Contused

Hill Country Rain — Jerry Jeff Walker


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rainy Night In Soho - The Pogues


----------



## Seabreeze

Soho Square - Kirsty McColl


----------



## Seabreeze

Square One - Coldplay


----------



## Seabreeze

One - Metallica


----------



## Seabreeze

one way or another - Blondie


----------



## Seabreeze

Another one bites the dust - Queen


----------



## Seabreeze

Dust and bones - Guns and Roses


----------



## Seabreeze

Bone broke - the white stripes


----------



## C&E Guy

Broken Land - The Adventures


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Land of 1000 Dances - Wilson (It won't get better if you) Pickett


----------



## C&E Guy

Dance Sister Dance (Bahia Mi Hermana) - Santana


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Manana - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Contused

Manana De Carnaval — Luis Miguel


----------



## C&E Guy

Valerie - Steve Winwood


----------



## Contused

Valerie Is Getting Married — Masked Intruder


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Married With Children - Oasis


----------



## Seabreeze

Children of the Revolution - T-Rex


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Revolution Blues - Neil Young


----------



## C&E Guy

Blue Savannah - Erasure


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ahimsa - U2


----------



## Contused

I'm Sad The Goat Just Died Today —  Frogs


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Today's Lesson - Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds


----------



## C&E Guy

Lessons In Love - Level 42


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Will Tear Us Apart - Joy Division


----------



## C&E Guy

Part of the Union - The Strawbs


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Union Of The Snake - Duran Duran


----------



## Contused

Snake Oil Tanker — Alkaline Trio


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Oil Tanker Train - Merle Haggard


----------



## Contused

Train Of Thought — Cher


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Thought I Was a Spaceman - Blur


----------



## C&E Guy

Man On The Moon - R.E.M.

(keeping the space theme)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Moonage Daydream - David Bowie


----------



## C&E Guy

Daydream Believer - The Monkees


----------



## Contused

Believers Never Give Up — After Me, The Flood


----------



## C&E Guy

Uptown Girl - Billy Joel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Girls On Film - Duran Duran


----------



## C&E Guy

Film Theme - Simple Minds


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Mercenary - Iron Maiden


----------



## Contused

Mercenary In Transit — serpentwithfeet


----------



## C&E Guy

Sit Down - James


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Down In The Boondocks - Billy Joe Royal


----------



## Contused

Boondock Saints Interlude — Jedi Mind Tricks


----------



## C&E Guy

Delta Lady - Joe Cocker


----------



## Contused

Lady Lady Lady — Barbara Acklin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lady Godiva - Peter & Gordon


----------



## C&E Guy

Valentina - Prince


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

In Any Tongue - David Gilmour


----------



## C&E Guy

Guess Who Tasted Love - Take That


----------



## Contused

Love Letters — Ketty Lester


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Letters From A Porcupine - Blind Melon


----------



## C&E Guy

Porcupine Pie - Neil Diamond


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Piece Of My Heart - Big Brother & the Holding Company


----------



## Contused

Heartbeat, It's A Lovebeat — DeFranco Family featuring Tony DeFranco


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Beat Surrender - The Jam


----------



## C&E Guy

Surrender - Cheap Trick

(No help at all)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Surrender Under Protest - Drive-By Truckers


----------



## Contused

Protest To Praise — Downhere


----------



## C&E Guy

Praise You - Fatboy Slim


----------



## Contused

You Turn Me On, I'm A Radio — Joni Mitchell


----------



## C&E Guy

Radio Africa - Latin Quarter


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Africa Land - Ziggy Marley


----------



## C&E Guy

Land of Confusion - Genesis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Confusion Girl - Frankmusik


----------



## C&E Guy

Girl From Mars - Ash


----------



## Contused

Mars And Volcanos — Candlemass


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nostradamus - Al Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Music - John Miles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Music Arcade - Neil Young


----------



## Contused

Arcade Precinct — 1990s


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Precinct 2 - Sage Bishop


----------



## C&E Guy

2 Minutes To Midnight - Iron Maiden


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Midnight Flyer - Eagles


----------



## C&E Guy

Eruption - Van Halen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On My Radio - The Selecter


----------



## C&E Guy

Radio Sterne - Kraftwerk


----------



## Contused

Sternenregen — Thomas Anders


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Generation Landslide - Alice Cooper


----------



## C&E Guy

Slide Away - Oasis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Away From The Sun - 3 Doors Down


----------



## C&E Guy

Sunny Afternoon - The Kinks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Afternoon Delight - Starland Vocal Band


----------



## freesia

Light my Fire  -The Doors


----------



## C&E Guy

Fire Brigade - The Move

(The first single I ever bought!)


----------



## Contused

Brigade Des Stups — Serge Gainsbourg


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Upside Down - Diana Ross


----------



## freesia

Downtown - Petula Clark


----------



## C&E Guy

Own It - Black eyed Peas


----------



## freesia

Its Raining Men - The Weather Girls


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mendocino - Sir Douglas Quintet


----------



## C&E Guy

Mendocino County Line - Willie Nelson


----------



## Contused

Line Without A Hook — Ricky Montgomery


----------



## C&E Guy

Hook Me Up - Bon Jovi


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Up In Flames - Coldplay


----------



## C&E Guy

Mess Around - Ray Charles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Around The World - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## C&E Guy

World Gone Wild - Journey


----------



## freesia

Wild Thing - The Troggs


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Things Can Only Get Better - D:Ream


----------



## Contused

Things I Should Have Said — The Grass Roots


----------



## C&E Guy

Better The Devil You Know - Kylie Minogue


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Knowing Me, Knowing You - ABBA


----------



## freesia

You Should Be Dancing - Bee Gees


----------



## C&E Guy

Dancing Queen - ABBA


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Queen Bitch - David Bowie


----------



## freesia

(The) Bitch is Back  -Elton John


----------



## freesia

Back to Black - Amy Winehouse


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Black Magic Woman - Santana


----------



## freesia

Woman - John Lennon


----------



## freesia

Woman's World - Chere


----------



## freesia

freesia said:


> Woman's World - Chere


Ooopps..meant Cher


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

World Gone Crazy - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## freesia

Crazy for You - Madonna


----------



## C&E Guy

Young At Heart - The Bluebells


----------



## freesia

Heart of Rock and Roll - Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## Contused

Roll On Down The Highway — Bachman-Turner Overdrive


----------



## freesia

Highway to Hell - ACDC


----------



## Contused

Hell Ain't A Bad Place To Be — AC/DC


----------



## freesia

Be My Baby - The Ronettes


----------



## C&E Guy

Baby Come Back - Player


----------



## freesia

Back for Good - Take That


----------



## Mark C

Good Riddance (Time of Your Life) - Green Day


----------



## freesia

Dance to the Music -Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Music Arcade - Neil Young


----------



## C&E Guy

Denice - Randy & The Rainbows


----------



## Contused

Nice Work If You Can Get It — Al Martino


----------



## freesia

It Might As Well Rain Until September - Carole King


----------



## freesia

September - Earth Wind and Fire


----------



## Mark C

September Song - JP Cooper


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song for the Asking - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## freesia

King of Wishful Thinking - Go West


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kings Of The Wild Frontier - Adam & The Ants


----------



## C&E Guy

Frontier Psychiatrist - The Avalanches


----------



## Contused

Tristesa Andalucia — Chico


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ciao Adios - Anne-Marie


----------



## C&E Guy

Oscar Wilde Gets Out - Elton John


----------



## freesia

Outside - George Michael


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Outside The Wall - Pink Floyd


----------



## C&E Guy

All My Loving - The Beatles


----------



## freesia

Loving You - Elvis Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Loving You Has Made Me Bananas - Guy Marks


----------



## Contused

Bananas And Blow — Ween


----------



## C&E Guy

Blown Rose - Blossoms

(Was just listening to that!)


----------



## Contused

Rose Garden — Lynn Anderson


----------



## C&E Guy

Garden Party - Marillion


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Party Out Of Bounds - The B-52s


----------



## C&E Guy

Couldn't find anything so ...

Seconds Out - Genesis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Out On The Tiles - Led Zeppelin


----------



## C&E Guy

Les Bicyclettes de Belsize - Englebert Humperdink


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Zeitgeist - Black Sabbath


----------



## Contused

Zeitgeist (Ghost In A Machine) — Dark Age


----------



## C&E Guy

Machine Gun Kelly - James Taylor


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kelly's Heroes - Black Grape


----------



## C&E Guy

Heroes - David Bowie


----------



## freesia

Heroes and Villains - Brian Wilson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Villains Of Circumstance - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## C&E Guy

Centrefield - John Fogerty


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Field Commander Cohen - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Contused

Henrietta — The Fratellis


----------



## C&E Guy

Take On me - a-Ha


----------



## Contused

Me And Baby Brother — War


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Brother Louie - Hot Chocolate


----------



## C&E Guy

Louie Louie - The Kingsmen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Phew - a hard one

I Enjoy Being A Girl - Doris Day


----------



## C&E Guy

Girls Talk - Elvis Costello & The Attractions


----------



## Contused

Talk Back Trembling Lips — Johnny Tillotson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lips Like Sugar - Echo & the Bunnymen


----------



## C&E Guy

Sugar Mice - Marillion


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Iceblink Luck - Cocteau Twins


----------



## C&E Guy

Lucky Me - Tony Banks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Me And Bobby McGee - Janis Joplin


----------



## Contused

Gee Whiz — Bernadette Peters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Whizz Kidd - Mott the Hoople


----------



## Contused

Kiddio — Brook Benton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dionysus - BTS


----------



## C&E Guy

Sussudio - Phil Collins


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Owe It All To You - Tanita Tikaram


----------



## Contused

You Never Can Tell — Chuck Berry


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tell Me on a Sunday - Marti Webb


----------



## C&E Guy

Sunday Girl - Blondie


----------



## Contused

Girl Come Running — The 4 Seasons


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Running Bear - Johnny Preston


----------



## C&E Guy

Bear Hunt - Pete Seger


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hunter Of Invisible Game - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## C&E Guy

Game of Love -  Wayne Fontana & The Mindbenders


----------



## freesia

Love Shack - B52s


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shackler's Revenge - Guns N' Roses


----------



## C&E Guy

Vengeance Is Mine - Alice Cooper


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mine Smell Like Honey - R.E.M.


----------



## C&E Guy

Honey Child -  Bad Company


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Child of the Universe - Barclay James Harvest


----------



## Contused

Universe Electric — Angie Miller


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Electric Funeral - Black Sabbath


----------



## C&E Guy

Always On My Mind - Willie Nelson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mind Games - John Lennon


----------



## C&E Guy

Games People Play - Joe South


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Playing Dumb - Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers


----------



## C&E Guy

Umbrella - Rhianna


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Umbrella Beach - Owl City


----------



## Contused

Beach Baby — First Class


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Baby Come on Home - Led Zeppelin


----------



## freesia

Home Sweet Home - Motley Crue


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Homeward Bound - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## C&E Guy

Under The Boardwalk - The Drifters


----------



## Contused

Boardwalks — Little May


----------



## C&E Guy

Walks Like A Lady - Journey


----------



## Contused

Lady Willpower — Gary Puckett And The Union Gap


----------



## C&E Guy

Power To The People - John Lennon & The Plastic Ono Band


----------



## freesia

People Have The Power - Patti Smith


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Power to the People - John Lennon
Right on!


----------



## C&E Guy

People Like Us - Talking Heads


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Us And Them - Pink Floyd


----------



## C&E Guy

Theme From Shaft - Isaac Hayes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

After The Gold Rush - Neil Young


----------



## Contused

Rush Hour — Ani Difranco


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Our Last Song Together - Neil Sedaka


----------



## C&E Guy

Together We Are beautiful - Fern Kinney


----------



## Contused

Beautiful Sunday — Daniel Boone


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sunday Morning Coming Down - Johnny Cash


----------



## C&E Guy

Down On The Corner - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Corner Soul - The Clash


----------



## C&E Guy

Soul Man -  Sam & Dave


----------



## Contused

Man Of The Year — Juice WRLD


----------



## C&E Guy

Year Of The Cat - Al Stewart


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cat's In The Cradle - Harry Chapin


----------



## Contused

Cradle Of Love — Johnny Preston


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Plus One - Haircut 100


----------



## Contused

One Mint Julep — Ray Charles


----------



## C&E Guy

Epsilon In Malaysian Pale - Edgar Froese


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pale Shelter - Tears for Fears


----------



## C&E Guy

Terry - Twinkle


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Terry's Song - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## C&E Guy

Song 2 - Blur


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

2-4-6-8 Motorway - Tom Robinson


----------



## freesia

Way Down - Elvis Presley


----------



## C&E Guy

Down In The Tubestation At Midnight - The Jam


----------



## freesia

Midnight at the Oasis - Maria Muldaur


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sister Morphine - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Contused

Morphine Chocolate — 4 Non Blondes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Chocolate Drops - Iggy Pop


----------



## Contused

Drops Of Lucifer — Apologetix


----------



## C&E Guy

Ferry Cross The Mersey - Gerry & The Pacemakers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Eye of the Tiger - Survivor


----------



## C&E Guy

Tiger Feet - Mud


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Feet in the Clouds - Paul McCartney


----------



## C&E Guy

Clouds Race Across The Sky - Joe Satriani


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Skynyrd Nation - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## C&E Guy

On Any Other Day - The Police


----------



## Contused

Day Is Done — Peter, Paul And Mary


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

One Day I'll Fly Away - Randy Crawford


----------



## Contused

Away From You — Gerry And The Pacemakers


----------



## C&E Guy

You Are The Sunshine of My Life - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Contused

Life Is A Rock (But The Radio Rolled Me) — Reunion


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Me And Julio Down By The Schoolyard - Paul Simon


----------



## C&E Guy

Yard Full of Rusty Cars - Bobby Bare


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cars Hiss By My Window - The Doors


----------



## C&E Guy

Windows of The World - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## Contused

World Turns A Revolution — Blue Dogs


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Revolution In The Head - Girls Aloud


----------



## Contused

Head, Shoulders, Knees And Toes — Children


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Especially In Michigan - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## C&E Guy

Another Brick In The Wall (Part Two) - Pink Floyd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

All Along The Watchtower - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Contused

Watchtower Son (Lemurian Guard) — Dawn Of Relic


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Guardian Angel - Ryan Leslie


----------



## C&E Guy

Angel Eyes - Roxy Music


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Eyes Without A Face - Billy Idol


----------



## Contused

Face Of The Earth — Days Of The New


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Earth Angel (Will You Be Mine) - The Penguins


----------



## C&E Guy

Mine For Life - Ultravox


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Life Is A Minestrone - 10cc


----------



## Contused

Ronettes — The Black Angels


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tesla Girls - OMD


----------



## C&E Guy

Girls Talk - Dave Edmunds


----------



## Contused

Talk Back Trembling Lips — Johnny Tillotson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lips Like Sugar - Echo & the Bunnymen


----------



## C&E Guy

Sugar Mice - Marillion


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Iceland - Mary Chapin Carpenter


----------



## C&E Guy

Land of Confusion - Genesis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ion Square - Bloc Party


----------



## C&E Guy

Square Go - Fish

(for any non-Scottish posters, this is an expression meaning to challenge someone to a fight )


----------



## Contused

Go Where You Wanna Go — The 5th Dimension


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Gonna Make You A Star - David Essex


----------



## Contused

Star Baby — The Guess Who


----------



## C&E Guy

Baby Face - Little Richard


----------



## Contused

Face Down — The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Down In The Boondocks - Billy Joe Royal


----------



## Contused

Boondocks Theme Song — Asheru


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song Of The Wind - Santana


----------



## Contused

Wind Parade — Donald Byrd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Adelaide - Anberlin


----------



## Contused

Adelaide Crows — Fable Singers


----------



## C&E Guy

Crows 2 - Aesop Rock


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Two Minutes To Midnight - Iron Maiden


----------



## C&E Guy

Night Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Moves Like Jagger - Maroon 5


----------



## Contused

Jagger Swagger — Eskimo Callboy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Swagger Jagger - Cher Lloyd
LOL doesn't help does it?


----------



## C&E Guy

Gertcha - Chas & Dave


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Chantilly Lace - The Big Bopper


----------



## C&E Guy

Ace In The Hole - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hole In My Shoe - Traffic


----------



## C&E Guy

Shoes - Reparata


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shoes Without Heels - Elvis Costello


----------



## Contused

Heels Over Head — Boys Like Girls


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Head Over Heels - Tears for Fears


----------



## Contused

Heels Meri High Hein — Devshi Khanduri


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Einstein a Go Go - Landscape


----------



## C&E Guy

Going For The One - Yes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

One Day I'll Fly Away - Randy Crawford


----------



## Contused

Away From You — Gerry And The Pacemakers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Young Turks - Rod Stewart


----------



## Contused

(Turks — NAV isn't going to get us very far, so, with apologies…)

Urks Klompendansje — Paul De Leeuw


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Je T'aime... Moi Non Plus - Jane Birkin and Serge Gainsbourg


----------



## C&E Guy

Lust - The Raveonettes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lust For Life - Iggy Pop


----------



## C&E Guy

Life In the Fast Lane - Eagles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lane Boy - Twenty One Pilots


----------



## Contused

Boy From The Country — John Denver


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Country Girl: Whiskey Boot Hill: Down, Down, Down - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## Contused

Down At Lulu's — Ohio Express


----------



## C&E Guy

Lush Life - Zara Larsson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

If Everyone Cared - Nickelback


----------



## Contused

Are Dekhi Zamane Ki Yaari — Rafi


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Arisen My Senses - Björk


----------



## C&E Guy

Senses Working Overtime - XTC


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Time Passages - Al Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Espionage - Green Day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Age of Innocence - Iron Maiden


----------



## C&E Guy

Centrefold - J. Geils Band


----------



## Contused

Fold Your Hands Child — Cobra Starship


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Child Of The Universe - Barclay James Harvest


----------



## Contused

Universe Is A Unity — Casus Belli


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tyson vs. Douglas - The Killers


----------



## C&E Guy

Last Train To London - ELO


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

London Calling - The Clash


----------



## C&E Guy

Calling America - ELO


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

American Pie - Don McLean


----------



## C&E Guy

Piece of My Heart - Janis Joplin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heart Full of Soul - The Yardbirds


----------



## Contused

Soul Makossa — Manu Dibango


----------



## C&E Guy

Sad Eyes - Robert John


----------



## Contused

Eyes On Fire — Blue Foundation


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fire Brigade - The Move


----------



## C&E Guy

Desperado - Eagles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Desperados Under The Eaves - Warren Zevon


----------



## Contused

Eavesdropping On The Competition — Cass McCombs


----------



## C&E Guy

On Broadway - The Drifters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Broadway Hotel - Al Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Hotel California - Eagles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

California Dreamin' - The Mamas & the Papas


----------



## C&E Guy

Dreaming - Blondie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dreaming From The Waist - The Who


----------



## C&E Guy

Street Life - Roxy Music


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Life Is A Minestrone - 10cc


----------



## C&E Guy

One Kiss - Calvin Harris and Dua Lipa


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kiss That Frog - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Contused

Frog And Banjo — Mike Doughty


----------



## C&E Guy

John, I'm Only Dancing - David Bowie


----------



## Contused

Dancing In The Street — Martha And The Vandellas


----------



## C&E Guy

Streets Of Philadelphia - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Philadelphia Freedom - Elton John


----------



## C&E Guy

Freedom Come Freedom Go - The Fortunes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Goodnight n Go - Ariana Grande


----------



## C&E Guy

Go Your Own Way - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Way Too Pretty For Prison - Miranda Lambert


----------



## Contused

Prisoner Of Love — James Brown


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I preferred this version 




Love Foolosophy - Jamiroquai


----------



## C&E Guy

Physical - Olivia Newton-John


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

California Dreamin' - The Mamas & the Papas


----------



## C&E Guy

Mind Games - John Lennon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Games Without Frontiers - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Contused

Frontiers In Your Heart — World Break Down


----------



## C&E Guy

Heartbreaker - Dionne Warwick


----------



## Contused

Heartbreaker, Bonecrusher — Grizzly Knows No Remorse


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sherry - The Four Seasons


----------



## C&E Guy

Sherry Darling -  Bruce Springsteen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Darling Be Home Soon - The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## C&E Guy

Soon Come - Beverly Knight


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Come Back And Stay - Paul Young


----------



## Contused

Stay In My Corner — The Dells


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cornerstone - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Contused

Cornerstone Of Misery — The Amity Affliction


----------



## C&E Guy

Stoned Love- The Supremes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Song For A Vampire - Annie Lennox


----------



## C&E Guy

Vampires In The Sun - Spin Doctors


----------



## Contused

Sundown — Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## C&E Guy

Downtown Train - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Train to Skaville - The Ethiopians


----------



## mikeyB

Let It Bleed - The Rolling Stones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bleeding The Orchid - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## C&E Guy

Hide And Seek - Howard Jones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Seek and Destroy - Metallica


----------



## Contused

Destroy The Orcs —  3 Inches Of Blood


----------



## C&E Guy

Well, that brought things to a stop. Can't find anything at all. So ...

Save Me - Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Tich


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Meat Is Murder - The Smiths


----------



## Contused

Murder In My Heart For The Judge — Three Dog Night


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Judge, Jury and Executioner - Atoms For Peace


----------



## Contused

Executioner's Tax (Swing Of The Axe) — Power Trip


----------



## C&E Guy

Axel F - Harold Faltermeyer


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

El Fusilado - Chumbawamba


----------



## C&E Guy

Domino Dancing - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dancing In The Moonlight - King Harvest


----------



## C&E Guy

Moonlight Shadow - Mike Oldfield


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shadows And Tall Trees - U2


----------



## Contused

Trees In Philadelphia — Tom T. Hall


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Philadelphia Freedom - Elton John


----------



## Contused

Freedom Skit — M.I.A.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kitchen Sink Drama - Soft Cell


----------



## C&E Guy

Mama - Genesis


----------



## Contused

Mama Was A Rock And Roll Singer, Papa Used To Write All Her Songs — Sonny And Cher


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## Contused

Blue On Blue — Bobby Vinton


----------



## C&E Guy

Blue Monday - New Order


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Monday Morning - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## C&E Guy

Morningtown Ride -  The Seekers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ride A White Swan - T. Rex


----------



## Contused

Swan Song — Be Bop Deluxe


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song For Alice - Paul Weller


----------



## C&E Guy

Ice In The Sun - Status Quo


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sun King - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

King Of Pain - The Police


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Paint By Numbers - Al Stewart


----------



## Contused

Numbers Out The Gym — Tory Lanez


----------



## C&E Guy

Gymnopedie No. 1 -  Steve Hackett and John Hackett


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

No. 1 Party Anthem - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## C&E Guy

The Man Who Sold The World - David Bowie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

World Without Tears - Lucinda Williams


----------



## Contused

Tears And Roses — Al Martino


----------



## C&E Guy

Roses Are Red - The Mac Band


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Red Light Indicates Doors Are Secure - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## C&E Guy

Cure For An Itch - Linkin Park


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Itchycoo Park - Small Faces


----------



## C&E Guy

Parklife - Blur


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Life In Technicolor - Coldplay


----------



## Contused

Technicolor Jackets — Blood Has Been Shed


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tsunami - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## C&E Guy

Missing - Everything But The Girl


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sing For The Submarine - R.E.M.


----------



## C&E Guy

Submarine - Genesis


----------



## Contused

Submarines Of Stockholm — A.C. Newman


----------



## C&E Guy

Stockholm Syndrome - Muse


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rome Wasn't Built In A Day - Morcheeba


----------



## C&E Guy

A Day In The Life - The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Life Is Just A Bowl Of Cherries - Rudy Vallée


----------



## Contused

Cherries Suit Fairies — Randi Laubek


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fairies Wear Boots - Black Sabbath


----------



## C&E Guy

Boot Scootin' Boogie - Brooks & Dunn


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boogie Chillen - John Lee Hooker


----------



## C&E Guy

Entangled - Genesis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tangled Up Puppet - Harry Chapin


----------



## Contused

Puppet Man — The 5th Dimension


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Manic Depression - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## C&E Guy

On The Border - Al Stewart


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Borderline - Madonna


----------



## C&E Guy

New York Minute - Don Henley


----------



## Contused

Minutes To Memories — John Mellencamp


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Memories Fade - Tears for Fears


----------



## C&E Guy

Fade To Grey - Visage


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Grey Cortina - Tom Robinson


----------



## C&E Guy

Tin Angel - Joni Mitchell


----------



## Contused

Angel On My Shoulder — Shelby Flint


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shoulder Holster - Elton John


----------



## C&E Guy

Stereo - John Legend


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Stereo Hearts - Gym Class Heroes


----------



## Contused

Hearts Condemned — Chthonic


----------



## C&E Guy

Ned Kelly - Johnny Cash


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kelly's Heroes - Black Grape


----------



## C&E Guy

Heroes And Villains - Beach Boys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Villains Of Circumstance - Queens of the Stone Ag


----------



## Contused

Circumstances — Rush


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

C'est La Vie - Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## C&E Guy

Vietnam - Jimmy Cliff


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Name For You - The Shins


----------



## C&E Guy

You Have Your Own Special Way -  Genesis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Way Down In The Hole - Tom Waits


----------



## C&E Guy

Hole In My Shoe - Traffic


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shoeshine Boy - Eddie Kendricks


----------



## Contused

Boy From The Country — John Denver


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Country Honk - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Contused

Honky Tonk Downstairs — George Strait


----------



## C&E Guy

Stairs And Flowers - Skinny Puppy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Flowers In The Rain - The Move


----------



## C&E Guy

Raining In My Heart - Buddy Holly & The Crickets


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hearts And Bones - Paul Simon


----------



## Contused

Bones Of Her Hands — Archers Of Loaf


----------



## C&E Guy

Hands Off, She's Mine - The Beat


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Minefield - Babyshambles


----------



## Contused

Field Trip — Melanie Martinez


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Trip Through Your Wires - U2


----------



## C&E Guy

Rescue Me - Fontella Bass


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Memo From Turner - Mick Jagger


----------



## Contused

Turner Field (Stadiums) — YFN Lucci


----------



## C&E Guy

Fields Of Fire - Big Country


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Firestarter - The Prodigy


----------



## C&E Guy

Terrapin Station - Grateeful Dead


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Station to Station - David Bowie
(Sorry!)


----------



## C&E Guy

Stationary Traveller- Camel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Traveller's Chant - Rizzle Kicks


----------



## Contused

Chant Of Scorn — 10 Kingdoms


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cornerstone - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Contused

Cornerstone Of Misery — The Amity Affliction


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Misery Chain - Chris Cornell


----------



## C&E Guy

Chain Gang - Sam Cooke


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Gangster Of Love - Johnny "Guitar" Watson


----------



## trophywench

Love, Love Me Do - Beatles (et al)


----------



## C&E Guy

Do Ya? - ELO


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Yakety Yak - The Coasters


----------



## C&E Guy

AKA ...Broken Arrow - Noel Gallagher's High Flying Birds


----------



## Contused

Arrow Through My Heart — Az Yet


----------



## C&E Guy

Heartbeat - Buddy Holly & The Crickets


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Beats Workin - Van Halen

R.I.P. Eddie


----------



## C&E Guy

Working In A Coalmine - Lee Dorsey


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mine Smell Like Honey - R.E.M.


----------



## C&E Guy

Honey Don't - The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Don't Look Back In Anger - Oasis


----------



## Contused

Anger And Apathy — As I Lay Dying


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Thy Word - Amy Grant


----------



## Contused

Word Of My Power — Donald Lawrence & Co.


----------



## C&E Guy

Power To All Our Friends - Cliff Richard


----------



## Contused

Friendship Train — Gladys Knight And The Pips


----------



## C&E Guy

Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head - BJ Thomas

(Well, put your bunnet on!)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Headless Cross - Black Sabbath


----------



## C&E Guy

Crosstown Traffic - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Traffic Jam - James Taylor


----------



## Contused

Jam Up Jelly Tight — Tommy Roe


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tighten Up - Archie Bell & the Drells


----------



## Minky

Up, Up and Away - Fifth Dimension


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Away From The Sun - 3 Doors Down


----------



## C&E Guy

Sunny Afternoon - The Kinks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Afternoons & Coffeespoons - Crash Test Dummies


----------



## Contused

Coffee Spoons — Choo Choo La Rouge


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On Sunset - Paul Weller


----------



## Contused

Sunset Marquis — Courtney Love


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Saw Her Standing There - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

There Goes My Baby - The Drifters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My Baby Just Cares For Me - Nina Simone


----------



## Contused

Me And Baby Brother — War


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Brothers In Arms - Dire Straits


----------



## C&E Guy

Arms Open -  The Script


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Open Your Eyes - Snow Patrol


----------



## Contused

Eyes Of A Painter — Kate Wolf


----------



## C&E Guy

Painter Man - Boney M


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Man In The Jar - The Sensational Alex Harvey Band


----------



## C&E Guy

Jarrow Song - Alan Price


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song Of The Wind - Santana


----------



## C&E Guy

The Wind Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mary Skeffington - Gerry Rafferty


----------



## Contused

Effington — Ben Folds


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tonight's The Night - Neil Young


----------



## Contused

Nightingale — Carole King


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Gale Song - The Lumineers


----------



## Contused

Song For The Suspects — Franco


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tsunami - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## C&E Guy

Miss You Nights - Art Garfunkel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nights in White Satin - The Moody Blues


----------



## C&E Guy

Sat In Your Lap - Kate Bush


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Apple Cider Reconstitution - Al Stewart


----------



## Contused

Constitution Of Treason — God Forbid


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Reasons To Be Cheerful Part 3 - Ian Dury & the Blockheads


----------



## Contused

Part Three: Hero Complex — Jeremiah Jae


----------



## C&E Guy

Exodus - Bob Marley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dust My Broom - Elmore James


----------



## Contused

Broom O' The Cowdenknowes — Silly Wizard


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Western Stars - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## C&E Guy

Stars On 45 - Stars On 45


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

4500 Times - Status Quo


----------



## Contused

Times Change, Friends Leave And Life Doesn't Stop For Anybody — Deaf Havana


----------



## C&E Guy

Body Language - Queen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Age of Innocence - Iron Maiden


----------



## C&E Guy

Cemeteries Of London - Coldplay


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

London's Burning - The Clash


----------



## Contused

Burning Bridges — Jack Scott


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bridges In The Sky - Dream Theater


----------



## C&E Guy

Sky High - Jigsaw


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

High Fidelity - Elvis Costello


----------



## Contused

Fidelity Fiduciary Bank — Mary Poppins


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Banks Of the Ohio - Joan Baez


----------



## C&E Guy

Bank Robber Man - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Contused

Mano Po Ninong, Mano Po Ninang — Janet Arnaiz


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Angel Of Harlem - U2


----------



## C&E Guy

Harlem Shuffle - Rolling Stones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Flesh And Bone - The Killers


----------



## C&E Guy

1 2 3 - Len Barry


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Three Mules - Al Stewart


----------



## Contused

Mule Skinner Blues — The Fendermen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blue Skies - Jamiroquai


----------



## Contused

Skies Of Amazonia — Aquaria


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Ain't Done Wrong - The Yardbirds


----------



## C&E Guy

Wrong Man - Deep Purple


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Man! I Feel Like a Woman! - Shania Twain


----------



## C&E Guy

Man Of Our Times -  Genesis


----------



## Contused

Times Change, Friends Leave And Life Doesn't Stop For Anybody — Deaf Havana


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Anybody Seen My Baby? - The Rolling Stones


----------



## C&E Guy

Baby Face - Little Richard


----------



## Contused

Face Your Demons — I Prevail


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Monster Mash - Bobby "Boris" Pickett & the Crypt-Kickers


----------



## C&E Guy

Ashes To Ashes - David Bowie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ashes and Roses - Mary Chapin Carpenter


----------



## C&E Guy

Roses Are Red - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Contused

Red Sails In The Sunset — The Platters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sunset Grill - Don Henley


----------



## C&E Guy

I'll Be Back - The Who


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Back In The U.S.S.R. - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

Russians - Sting


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Answer Me, My Love - Nat King Cole


----------



## Contused

Love Land — Charles Wright And The Watts 103rd Street Rhythm Band


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Land of 1000 Dances - Chris Kenner


----------



## C&E Guy

Dance Sister Dance - Santana


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dance Me to the End of Love - Leonard Cohen


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Plus One - Haircut 100


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer - George Thorogood


----------



## Contused

Beer Shampoo — Frank Zappa


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pools Of Blue - Barclay James Harvest


----------



## Contused

Blue Winter — Connie Francis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Winter Melody - Donna Summer


----------



## C&E Guy

D'yer Maker - Led Zeppelin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kern River - Emmylou Harris


----------



## C&E Guy

Rivers of Babylon - The Melodians

(The original - not the Boney M version)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Babylon Sisters - Steely Dan


----------



## Contused

Sisters Are Doin' It For Themselves — Aretha Franklin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Vesper's Goodbye - Nick Jonas & the Administration


----------



## C&E Guy

Goodbye My Love - The Glitter Band


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My Love Is Your Love - Whitney Houston


----------



## Contused

Love Is Here And Now You're Gone — The Supremes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Gone Fishin' - Bing Crosby & Louis Armstrong


----------



## C&E Guy

Shine On You Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## Contused

Diamond Girl — Seals And Crofts


----------



## C&E Guy

Girls and Boys - Blur


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boys Don't Cry - The Cure


----------



## C&E Guy

Cry Myself To Sleep - Del Shannon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sleeping Bag - ZZ Top


----------



## Contused

Bag Ah' Sugar — Mighty Sparrow


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sugar, Sugar - The Archies


----------



## C&E Guy

Sugar Me - Lynsey De Paul


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Meat Is Murder - The Smiths


----------



## Contused

Murder In High-Heels — KISS


----------



## C&E Guy

High Heel Sneakers - Tommy Tucker


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

RSVP - Maren Morris


----------



## C&E Guy

Play That Song - Train


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song To The Siren - Tim Buckley


----------



## Contused

Siren Charms — In Flames


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Harm's Swift Way - Robert Plant


----------



## Contused

Way Down Yonder In New Orleans — Freddy 'Boom-Boom' Cannon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Answer Me, My Love - Nat King Cole


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Game - Lady Gaga


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Games Without Frontiers - Peter Gabriel


----------



## C&E Guy

Couldn't find anything with Frontiers, Tiers, Ers.. so the closest could be ...

Eres Tu - Mocedades


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Stuck Inside of Mobile with the Memphis Blues Again - Bob Dylan
(a bit like lock-down I suppose)


----------



## C&E Guy

Against The Wind - Bob Seger


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Windmill in Old Amsterdam - Max Bygraves


----------



## Contused

C&E Guy said:


> Couldn't find anything with Frontiers, Tiers, Ers.. so the closest could be...


Here's one for next time…

Frontiers In Your Heart — World Break Down


----------



## Contused

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Windmill in Old Amsterdam - Max Bygraves


However, back to the game…

Amsterdam Stranded — Midnight Choir


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Stranded in the Jungle - The Cadets


----------



## C&E Guy

Jungle Rock - Hank Mizell


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rock 'n' Roll Suicide - David Bowie


----------



## C&E Guy

Suicide Blonde - INXS


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On Deronda Road - Elbow


----------



## C&E Guy

Road Trippin - Red Hot Chiili Peppers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rippin' Me Off - Skillet


----------



## Contused

Off And Running — Big Wreck


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Running Bear - Johnny Preston


----------



## C&E Guy

Bear Cat Papa Blues - Gene Autrey


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blue Suede Shoes - Carl Perkins


----------



## C&E Guy

Shoe Shine Boy - Johnny Cash


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boy Girl - U2


----------



## Contused

Girl, You'll Be A Woman Soon — Neil Diamond


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Soon You'll Get Better - Taylor Swift


----------



## C&E Guy

Better The Devil You Know - Kylie Minogue


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Know Your Rights - The Clash


----------



## C&E Guy

Right Said Fred -  Bernard Cribbins


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fred Bear - Ted Nugent


----------



## C&E Guy

Early In The Morning - Vanity Fair


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Morning Has Broken - Cat Stevens


----------



## Brando77

Broken Wings - Mister Mister.


----------



## Contused

Wings Of A Dove — Ferlin Husky


----------



## C&E Guy

Over And Over Again - The Moonglows


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Against The Wind - Bob Seger


----------



## Jodee

Wind Beneath My Wings – Bette Midler. ...


----------



## C&E Guy

Wings Against The Sun - The Zombies


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Sun Ain't Gonna Shine (Anymore) - The Walker Brothers


----------



## Contused

Anymore Time Between — Bob Mould


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Between Us There Is Nothing - Pete Atkin


----------



## C&E Guy

Things Can Only Get Better - D-ream


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Better Left Unsaid - Ariana Grande


----------



## Contused

Unsaid Goodbyes — Halo Friendlies


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Goodbye Stranger - Supertramp


----------



## Contused

Stranger In My Arms — The Cookies


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Arms Open - The Script


----------



## C&E Guy

Penny Lane - The Beatles


----------



## Contused

Lane Lazer — Avicii


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Zero She Flies - Al Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Lies - Rolling Stones


----------



## Contused

Lies And Rumors — D12


----------



## C&E Guy

Morse Code - Reina del Cid


----------



## Brando77

Code Of The Streets - Gang Starr.


----------



## Contused

Streets Of Philadelphia — Bruce Springsteen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Philadelphia Freedom - Elton John


----------



## C&E Guy

Domino Dancing - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dancing In The Moonlight (It's Caught Me In Its Spotlight) - Thin Lizzy


----------



## C&E Guy

Light My Fire - The Doors


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fire Brigade - The Move


----------



## Contused

Brigade D'amour — Molodoi


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Amoureuse - Kiki Dee


----------



## Contused

Amoureuse Ou Pas — Axelle Red


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pass The Dutchie - Musical Youth


----------



## C&E Guy

Chief Rocka - Lords of The Underground


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rock A Doodle Doo - Linda Lewis


----------



## Contused

Doo Doo Doo Doo Doo (Heartbreaker) — The Rolling Stones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kern River - Emmylou Harris


----------



## C&E Guy

Rivers of Babylon - The Melodians


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Babylon Sisters - Steely Dan


----------



## Contused

Sisters Are Doin' It For Themselves — Aretha Franklin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Vesper's Goodbye - Nick Jonas & the Administration


----------



## Contused

Goodbye Yellow Brick Road — Elton John


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Roads To Moscow - Al Stewart


----------



## Contused

Moscow On Hollywood Boulevard — Joan Baez


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boulevard Of Broken Hearts - Slash


----------



## C&E Guy

Heartsong - Gordon Giltrap

(Not a song. Just a great instrumental.)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Songwriter - Van Morrison


----------



## Contused

Songwriter (Part 2) — Justin Hayward


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Two Heads - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## C&E Guy

Heads Up - Jain


----------



## Contused

Up From The Skies — The Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## C&E Guy

Escape - Metallica


----------



## Contused

Escape From Reality — 8 Foot Sativa


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tyson vs. Douglas - The Killers


----------



## C&E Guy

Glass Onion - The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ion Square - Bloc Party


----------



## C&E Guy

Are Friends Electric? - Tubeway Army


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Electric Avenue - Eddy Grant


----------



## Contused

Avenue Of Hope — I Am Kloot


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Open All Night - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## C&E Guy

Night Boat To Cairo - Madness


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cairo, IL - Natalie Hemby


----------



## Contused

Ill — Weatherstate


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Illusion - One Direction


----------



## Contused

Illusion Of Bliss — Alicia Keys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blissing Me - Björk


----------



## C&E Guy

Medicine - Biffy Clyro


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Medicine Jar - Paul McCartney & Wings


----------



## Contused

Jar Of Hearts — Boyce Avenue


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hearts Don't Break Around Here - Ed Sheeran


----------



## Contused

Here We Go Again — Ray Charles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Against The Wind - Bob Seger


----------



## C&E Guy

The Windmills of Your Mind - Noel Harrison


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mind Games - John Lennon


----------



## Contused

Games Without Frontiers — Peter Gabriel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Frontiers In Your Heart — World Break Down


----------



## Contused

Heart And Soul — The Cleftones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Souls Of The Departed - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## C&E Guy

Teddy Bear - Elvis Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Beardsmen - Cockney Rejects


----------



## Contused

Men Of Harlech — Charlotte Church


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Echo Beach - Martha and the Muffins


----------



## Contused

Beach Baby — First Class


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Baby Come Back - The Equals


----------



## C&E Guy

Back In My Life - Alice Deejay


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Life And How To Live It - R.E.M.


----------



## C&E Guy

It Must Be Love - Labi Siffre/Madness


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Song For A Vampire - Annie Lennox


----------



## Contused

Vampires In Blue Dresses — Margot & The Nuclear So And So's


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Session Man - The Kinks


----------



## Contused

Many Tears Ago — Connie Francis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Good Heart - Feargal Sharkey


----------



## C&E Guy

Heart Skipped A Beat - The xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Beat The Clock - Sparks


----------



## Contused

Clockwork Bed — Eldritch


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bedbugs And Ballyhoo - Echo & the Bunnymen


----------



## C&E Guy

Hoots Mon - Lord Rockingham's XI


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mona Lisa - Nat King Cole


----------



## C&E Guy

Sally - Mike Oldfield


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sally MacLennane - The Pogues


----------



## C&E Guy

New Rose - The Damned


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rose Of Cimarron - Poco


----------



## Contused

Marrones, Morenas, Coronas —Violadores Del Verso


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nashville Cats - The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## C&E Guy

At Seventeen - Janis Ian


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Teenage Kicks - The Undertones


----------



## C&E Guy

Kickstart My Heart -  Motley Crew


----------



## Contused

Heart And Soul — The Cleftones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Soul to Squeeze - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Contused

Squeeze Box — The Who


----------



## C&E Guy

Boxer Beat - Jo Boxers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Beat The Clock - Sparks


----------



## C&E Guy

Clocks (The Angel of Mons) - Steve Hackett


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Monsters In Disguise - Hazel O'Connor


----------



## Contused

Disguised Ignorance — Callenish Circle


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ignorance & Bliss - Covenant


----------



## Contused

Bliss On Mushrooms — Infected Mushroom


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rooms On Fire - Stevie Nicks


----------



## Contused

Fire And Rain — James Taylor


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rainy Days And Mondays - Carpenters


----------



## Contused

Monday's Ghost — Sophie Hunger


----------



## C&E Guy

Ghostbusters - Ray Parker Jnr.


----------



## Contused

Busters Groove — Bad Manners


----------



## C&E Guy

Groove Is In The Heart - Dee-Lite


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heartbreaker - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Contused

Heartbreaker Interlude — Alice Russell


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Interlude: I'm Not Angry Anymore - Paramore


----------



## C&E Guy

More Than A Feeling - Boston


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Feeling Mortal - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## Contused

Mortal Procession — Boris The Blade


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ion Square - Bloc Party


----------



## C&E Guy

Square Peg, Round Hole - Chris Rea


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hole In My Shoe - Traffic


----------



## Contused

Shoe Salesman — Adrian Belew


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Many Rivers To Cross - Jimmy Cliff


----------



## C&E Guy

Crossroads -  Eric Clapton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Roads Less Travelled - Ziggy Marley


----------



## C&E Guy

Edge of Seventeen - Stevie Nicks


----------



## Brando77

Travellin' Man - Ricky Nelson ( stumped on 'Travelled'    )


----------



## Contused

Man Of The Year — Juice WRLD


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Year Of The Cat - Al Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Catch Us If You Can - Dave Clark Five


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Can I Get A Witness - Marvin Gaye


----------



## C&E Guy

Witness The Fitness - Roots Manuva


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nessun Dorma - Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## Contused

Dormant Bodies Bursting — Cannibal Corpse


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Stingin' Belle - Biffy Clyro


----------



## C&E Guy

Let 'Em In - Paul McCartney


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Miniature Disasters - KT Tunstall


----------



## Contused

Disaster's First Birthday — Hiding With Girls


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Birthday Cake - Rihanna


----------



## C&E Guy

Cake By The Ocean - DNCE


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ocean Rain - Echo & the Bunnymen


----------



## Contused

Rain On The Roof — The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Roof of Your Car - The Streets


----------



## C&E Guy

Carry On My Wayward Son - Kansas


----------



## Contused

Son-Of-A Preacher Man — Dusty Springfield


----------



## C&E Guy

Man Of Our Times - Genesis


----------



## Contused

Times Change, Friends Leave And Life Doesn't Stop For Anybody — Deaf Havana


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Anybody Seen My Baby? - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Contused

Baby Please Come Back Home — J.J. Barnes


----------



## C&E Guy

Homeward Bound - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bound to You - Christina Aguilera


----------



## C&E Guy

You Are The Sunshine of My Life - Stevie Wonder


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My Life Would Suck Without You - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## C&E Guy

You Were Meant For Me - Freddie & The Dreamers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Me and You and a Dog named Boo - Lobo


----------



## Contused

Bookends — Simon And Garfunkel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

EndSeekers - Oh, Sleeper


----------



## C&E Guy

Couldn't find anything matching. So, the closest could be:

Kerosene Kid - Jimmy Wayne


----------



## Contused

Kiddio — Brook Benton


----------



## C&E Guy

Dionysus - BTS


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Suspended In Gaffa - Kate Bush


----------



## Contused

Affaires De Famille — Assia


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lenny Bruce - Bob Dylan


----------



## C&E Guy

Bruce - Rick Springfield


----------



## Contused

Bruce Lee Vs. The Kiss Army — Guttermouth


----------



## C&E Guy

Army Dreamers - Kate Bush


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dreamers Disease - Stormzy


----------



## C&E Guy

Disease of Machinery - Powerman 5000


----------



## Contused

Rye Whiskey — Tex Ritter


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Whiskey In The Jar - Thin Lizzy


----------



## Contused

Jar Of Drugs — Action Bronson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Drugs Or Me - Jimmy Eat World


----------



## C&E Guy

Me Myself I - Joan Armatrading


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Field Commander Cohen - Leonard Cohen


----------



## C&E Guy

Henry VIII - Herman's Hermits


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Eighth Day - Hazel O'Connor


----------



## C&E Guy

Daydream - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Daydream Believer - The Monkees


----------



## Contused

Believer In Deed — Petra


----------



## C&E Guy

Edge Of Heaven - Wham


----------



## Contused

Heaven Help Us All — Stevie Wonder


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

All The Young Dudes - Mott the Hoople


----------



## C&E Guy

Desperado - Eagles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Desperados Under The Eaves - Warren Zevon


----------



## Contused

Eavesdropping On The Competition — Cass McCombs


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On Ilkla Moor Baht 'At - Traditional


----------



## Contused

Atlantis — Donovan


----------



## C&E Guy

Island Of Lost Souls - Blondie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Souls Of The Departed - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## C&E Guy

Teddy Bear- Elvis Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bear Hunt - Pete Seger


----------



## Contused

Hunt Of The Unnamed — 12 Step Rebels


----------



## C&E Guy

Medicine Jar - Paul McCartney


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Jar of Hearts - Christina Perri


----------



## C&E Guy

Hearts For Sale - Rolling Stones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sale El Sol - Shakira


----------



## C&E Guy

Solely Soley - Middle of the Road


----------



## Contused

Leyenda Caro Quintero — Gerardo Ortiz


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Erotica - Madonna


----------



## Contused

Erotica 69 — Absenth


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nineteen - Paul Hardcastle


----------



## C&E Guy

Teenage Rampage - Sweet


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pages - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Contused

Pages Written On The Wall — Margot & The Nuclear So & So's


----------



## C&E Guy

All The Love In The World - Dionne Warwick


----------



## Contused

World Is Mine — Hatsune Miku


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Minerva - Deftones


----------



## Contused

Erva Rasteira — Gonzaguinha


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Ran (So Far Away) - A Flock of Seagulls


----------



## C&E Guy

Way Down - Elvis Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Down In The Boondocks - Billy Joe Royal


----------



## Contused

Boondocks Theme Song — Asheru


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song To Woody - Bob Dylan


----------



## C&E Guy

Woody's Round Up - Riders in The Sky

(From Toy Story 2)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Uptown Top Ranking - Althea and Donna


----------



## C&E Guy

King - UB40


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

King Of Hollywood - Eagles


----------



## Contused

Hollywood Swinging — Kool And The Gang


----------



## C&E Guy

Wooden Ships - Crosby Stills and Nash


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hips Don't Lie - Shakira


----------



## C&E Guy

Don't Lie To Me - Big Star


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Me And Bobby McGee - Janis Joplin


----------



## Contused

Gee Whiz It's Christmas — Carla Thomas


----------



## C&E Guy

Christmas Wrapping - The Waitresses


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

In God's Country - U2


----------



## Contused

Country Bumpkin — Cal Smith


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

King Of The Road - Roger Miller


----------



## Contused

Road Not Taken — Stray Kids


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Taken A Tumble - Stereophonics


----------



## Contused

Tumble Down The Years — Marillion


----------



## C&E Guy

Years Go By - Statovarius


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

By the Time I Get to Phoenix - Glen Campbell


----------



## C&E Guy

Phoenix Rising - Annihilator


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Singing Winds, Crying Beasts - Santana


----------



## Contused

Beasts In The Woods — Spin Doctors


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Woodstock - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## Contused

Woodstock Festival — Jimi Hendrix


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Festival Song - Good Charlotte


----------



## mikeyB

Song For Our Daughter - Laura Marling


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Daughter Of The Fireplace - Man


----------



## mikeyB

A Certain Light - Josh Ritter


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lightnin' Strikes - Lou Christie


----------



## Contused

Kesh Kesh — Dhurata Dora


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

She Belongs To Me - Bob Dylan


----------



## Contused

Me, The Peaceful Heart — Lulu


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Art For Art's Sake - 10cc


----------



## C&E Guy

Keep The Fire Burning - REO Speedwagon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Burning Of The Midnight Lamp - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## C&E Guy

Lamplight - David Essex


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Light My Fire - The Doors


----------



## Contused

Fire And Rain — Johnny Rivers And Friends


----------



## C&E Guy

Raintown - Deacon Blue


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Town Without Pity - Gene Pitney


----------



## C&E Guy

Yes - McAlmont & Butler


----------



## mikeyB

Yesterday’s Wine - Willie Nelson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wine After Whiskey - Carrie Underwood


----------



## Contused

Whiskey In The Jar — The Dubliners


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Jarrow Song - Alan Price


----------



## C&E Guy

The Jarrow Song - Alan Price


----------



## Contused

Songbird — Myles Kennedy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bird On The Wire - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Contused

Wires And The Concept Of Breathing — A Skylit Drive


----------



## C&E Guy

A Thing Called Love - Johnny Cash


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Song For A Vampire - Annie Lennox


----------



## C&E Guy

Vampires In The Sun - Spin Doctors


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sunday Papers - Joe Jackson


----------



## nonethewiser

Paper roses -  Marie Osmond


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Roses Are Red (My Love) - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Contused

Love You So Much — The New Colony Six


----------



## C&E Guy

Child In Time - Deep Purple


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Time Passages - Al Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Age Six Racer - Dashboard Confessional


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Certain Kind Of Fool - Eagles


----------



## C&E Guy

Fool (If You Think It's Over) - Chris Rea


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Over My Shoulder - Mike & the Mechanics


----------



## Contused

Shoulder Holster — Elton John


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Stereo Hearts - Gym Class Heroes


----------



## Contused

Hearts Burst Into Fire — Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fire and Water - Free


----------



## C&E Guy

Waterfall - 10CC


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Falls To Climb - R.E.M.


----------



## Contused

Climb The Ladder — Of Montreal


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Derek Bentley - Ewan MacColl


----------



## Contused

Bentley Bentayga — A Boogie Wit Da Hoodie


----------



## C&E Guy

Game Of Love - Wayne Fontana


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Street - The Doors


----------



## C&E Guy

Street Life - The Crusaders


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Life In The Fast Lane - Eagles


----------



## Contused

Lane Lazer — Avicii


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Zero She Flies - Al Stewart


----------



## Contused

Flies First Class — Good Riddance


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Class Of '58 - Al Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Eight Miles High - The Byrds


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

High Fidelity - Elvis Costello


----------



## Contused

Fidelity Shall Triumph — Thor's Hammer


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Triumphant (Get 'Em) - Mariah Carey


----------



## Contused

Empty Note — Ghostly Kisses


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Note to God - Charice


----------



## Contused

God Only Knows — The Beach Boys


----------



## C&E Guy

Best I can come up with is ...

God Knows I'm Good - David Bowie


----------



## Contused

Good Vibrations — The Beach Boys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ion Square - Bloc Party


----------



## Contused

Square Wave In Unison — Beastie Boys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Son Of My Father - Chicory Tip


----------



## C&E Guy

Heroes & Villains - Beach Boys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Villains Of Circumstance - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## C&E Guy

C'est La Vie - Stereophonics


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

La Vie En Rose - Edith Piaf


----------



## C&E Guy

Rose Garden - Lynn Anderson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Gardening at Night - R.E.M.


----------



## Contused

Night Train — James Brown


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Train To Skaville - The Ethiopians


----------



## Contused

Ville Mentality — J. Cole


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ty Cobb - Soundgarden


----------



## C&E Guy

Cobbler - Kellis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ernie (The Fastest Milkman In The West) - Benny Hill


----------



## Contused

West Of The Wall — Toni Fisher


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wallflower - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Contused

Wallflower Waltz — K.d. Lang


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Waltzing Matilda - Traditional


----------



## Contused

Matilda Smith-Williams Home For The Aged — Steve Hackett


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Edge Of Seventeen - Stevie Nicks


----------



## Contused

Seventeen Septembers — Ellis Paul


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

September Song - JP Cooper


----------



## Contused

Song Sung Blue — Neil Diamond


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blue Bayou - Roy Orbison


----------



## Contused

Bayou Bartholomew — The Weeks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

EW! - Jimmy Fallon


----------



## Contused

Ew Feelings — Tate McRae


----------



## C&E Guy

Feeling Satisfied - Boston


----------



## Contused

Satisfied Mind — Ben Harper


----------



## C&E Guy

Indiana Wants Me - R Dean Taylor


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Message in a Bottle - The Police


----------



## Contused

Bottle Of Red Wine — Derek & The Dominos


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wine After Whiskey - Carrie Underwood


----------



## Contused

Whiskey In My Coffee — Stray Bullets


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Coffee Homeground - Kate Bush


----------



## Contused

Groundhog Day — Jonny Lang


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Day-O (The Banana Boat Song) - Harry Bellafonte


----------



## C&E Guy

Song To Say Goodbye - Placebo


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Elton John


----------



## Contused

Road To Zion — Damian "Junior Gong" Marley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Zion's Daughter - Boney M.


----------



## Contused

Daughter Of Darkness — Tom Jones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Darkness On The Edge Of Town - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## C&E Guy

Own It - The Black eyed Peas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

It's Now Or Never - Elvis Presley


----------



## Contused

Never, Never Gonna Give Ya Up — Barry White


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Up the Junction - Squeeze


----------



## Contused

Junction City Queen — Tyler Childers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Queen Bitch - David Bowie


----------



## Contused

Bitch From Da Souf — Mulatto


----------



## C&E Guy

Follow You Follow Me - Genesis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mean Mr. Mustard - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

Stardust - Willie Nelson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dust My Broom - Elmore James


----------



## C&E Guy

Rooms On Fire - Stevie Nicks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fire Brigade - The Move


----------



## Contused

Brigade D'amour — Molodoi


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Amoureuse - Kiki Dee


----------



## Contused

Amoureuse De La Vie — Dalida


----------



## C&E Guy

Vienna - Ultravox


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye - Steam


----------



## Contused

Goodbye Baby (Baby Goodbye) — Solomon Burke


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Goodbye's (The Saddest Word) - Celine Dion


----------



## Contused

Words Of Love — The Mamas And The Papas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love In The First Degree - Bananarama


----------



## C&E Guy

Green Tambourine- The Lemon Pipers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

In Every Dream Home A Heartache - Roxy Music


----------



## Contused

Heartaches By The Number — Johnny Tillotson


----------



## C&E Guy

The Number Of The Beast - Iron Maiden


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Beast Of Burden - The Rolling Stones


----------



## C&E Guy

Denis - Blondie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Denise At Sixteen - Al Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Teenage Rampage - Sweet


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Age Of Reason - Black Sabbath


----------



## Contused

Reason Or Rhyme — Bryan Ferry


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rhyme Or Reason - Eminem


----------



## Contused

Reason To Believe — Dashboard Confessional


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Believe In Life - Eric Clapton


----------



## Contused

Life Is A Rock (But The Radio Rolled Me) — Reunion


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mean Mr. Mustard - The Beatles


----------



## Contused

Mustard & Mayonnaise — E-40


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mayonnaise and Marmalade - NRBQ


----------



## Contused

Marmalade Chainsaw — Dir En Grey


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Away From The Sun - 3 Doors Down


----------



## C&E Guy

Sunny Afternoon - The Kinks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Afternoon Delight - Starland Vocal Band


----------



## C&E Guy

Light Up - Styx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Light Up Or Leave Me Alone - Traffic


----------



## C&E Guy

Alone - Heart


----------



## Contused

Alone Again Or — Love


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Orange Blossom Special - Johnny Cash


----------



## Contused

Special Delivery — The 1910 Fruitgum Company


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Very Ape - Nirvana


----------



## Contused

Apeiron — Artifex Pereo


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Iron Man - Black Sabbath


----------



## C&E Guy

Man Of The World - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

World Gone Crazy - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## Contused

Crazy Downtown — Allan Sherman


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Downtown Train - Rod Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Raining In My Heart - Buddy Holly


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heart Full Of Soul - The Yardbirds


----------



## C&E Guy

Soul Man - Sam & Dave


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Man Without A Soul - Lucinda Williams


----------



## Contused

Soul Finger — Bar-Kays


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fingerpoppin' - The Clash


----------



## Contused

Finger Poppin' Time — Hank Ballard And The Midnighters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Timebomb - Kylie Minogue


----------



## C&E Guy

Bomber - Motorhead


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bermuda Triangle - Barry Manilow


----------



## Contused

Triangle Gallows — Death Du Jour


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Gallows Pole - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Contused

Pole In My Basement — Bow Wow


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## Contused

Sandman Apocalypse — One Man Army And The Undead Quartet


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Apocalypse Please - Muse


----------



## Contused

Please, Please, Please — James Brown


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Please Just Take These Photos from My Hands - Snow Patrol


----------



## Contused

Handsome Molly — Doc Watson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Molly's Chambers - Kings of Leon


----------



## Contused

Chambers Of Civility — Rivers Of Nihil


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Typhoid Mary - God Dethroned


----------



## C&E Guy

Mary Of The 4th Form - Boomtown Rats


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Formation - Beyoncé


----------



## Contused

Formation Of Worms — Colonize The Rotting


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ms. Grace - The Tymes


----------



## Contused

Graceful Concession — Against Me!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On the Western Skyline - Bruce Hornsby & the Range


----------



## Contused

Skyline Silhouettes — Element 101


----------



## C&E Guy

Silhouettes - Sha Na Na


----------



## Contused

Silhouettes In Disguise — Kansas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Second That Emotion - Smokey Robinson & the Miracles


----------



## C&E Guy

Emotional Rescue - Rolling Stones


----------



## Contused

Rescue Boat — Paperplain


----------



## C&E Guy

Boat Of Car - They Might Be Giants


----------



## Contused

Carolina In The Pines — Michael Martin Murphey


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I'm back on, but with a very very slow connection, so my apologies if I post out of turn. 

Pinesong - A Fine Frenzy


----------



## Contused

Song For The Suspects — Franco


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tsunami - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## C&E Guy

Missing - Everything But The Girl


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Missing Ol' Johnny Cash - Willie Nelson and Merle Haggard


----------



## Contused

Cash Pronto — Offset


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On to Something Good - Ashley Monroe


----------



## Contused

Good Vibrations — The Beach Boys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On Sunset - Paul Weller


----------



## Contused

Sunset Studies — Augie March


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Especially In Michigan - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## C&E Guy

Another Day In Paradise - Phil Collins


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Paradise by the Dashboard Light - Meat Loaf


----------



## Contused

Lightnin' Strikes — Lou Christie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kesey - Jon and Roy


----------



## Contused

Seymour Stein — Belle And Sebastian


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Einstein On The Beach (For An Eggman) - Counting Crows


----------



## Contused

Eggman — Beastie Boys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mandolin Wind - Rod Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Wind Of Change - Scorpions


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Change My Way Of Living - The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Contused

Living A Lie — Al Martino


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lies Greed Misery - Linkin Park


----------



## Contused

Misery Business — Paramore


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Business Man - Dizzee Rascal


----------



## C&E Guy

Mandinka - Sinead O'Connor


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Karma Chameleon - Culture Club


----------



## Contused

Chameleon Wars — V Shape Mind


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Warszawa - David Bowie


----------



## Contused

Away From The Current — Keiko Necesario


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rented Tuxedo - Hep Stars


----------



## Contused

Tuxedo Junction — Andrews Sisters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Only Women Bleed - Alice Cooper


----------



## C&E Guy

Bleeding Love - Leona Lewis


----------



## Contused

Love Child — Diana Ross and The Supremes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Children's Crusade - Sting


----------



## Contused

Crusade Of The Damned — Galloglass


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Damned If You Do, Dead If You Don't - Funeral for a Friend


----------



## Contused

Don't Break The Heart That Loves You — Connie Francis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Youth Gone Wild - Skid Row


----------



## Contused

Wild Eyed Boy From Freecloud — David Bowie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cloud On My Tongue - Tori Amos


----------



## Contused

Tongue Of Thorns — Agathodaimon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Thorns in The Straw - Graham Kendrick


----------



## C&E Guy

Strawberry Fields Forever -  The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Forever In Blue Jeans - Neil Diamond


----------



## C&E Guy

Jeans On - David Dundas


----------



## Contused

On Top Of Spaghetti — Tom Glazer And The Do-Re-Mi Children's Chorus


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tis A Pity She Was A Whore - David Bowie


----------



## Contused

Whoremageddon — Aborted


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Don't Sleep In The Subway - Petula Clark


----------



## Contused

Subway Tunnel Microphones — Seven Mary Three


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ones and Zeros - Young Guns


----------



## C&E Guy

Rose Garden - Lynn Anderson 

(Going to hit 8,000 replies tomorrow!)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Garden Party - Rick Nelson


----------



## C&E Guy

Party Doll - Mick Jagger


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dollars & Cents - Radiohead


----------



## Contused

Cents — Ty Segall


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tsunami - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## Contused

Tsunami Suicide — Unseen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Suicide Is Painless - Johnny Mandel


----------



## Contused

Painless Pain — M.O.V.E.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Paint By Numbers - Al Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Number Seven - Cypress Hill


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Seven Seas of Rhye - Queen


----------



## Contused

Hyena — Editors


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nashville Cats - The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## Contused

Cats In The Cradle — Cat Stevens


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cradle To The Grave - Squeeze


----------



## C&E Guy

Rave On - Buddy Holly


----------



## Contused

On The Road Again — Canned Heat


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Against The Wind - Bob Seger


----------



## Contused

Wind Beneath My Wings — Bette Midler


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wings Of Desire - Wishbone Ash


----------



## C&E Guy

Desire Walks On - Heart


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song For Whoever - The Beautiful South


----------



## C&E Guy

Everlasting Love - Love Affair


----------



## Contused

Love Is All Around — The Troggs


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Around The Bend - Pearl Jam


----------



## C&E Guy

Bend It - Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick and Titch


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dittohead - Slayer


----------



## C&E Guy

Head Over Heels - Tears For Fears


----------



## Contused

Heels Meri High Hein — Devshi Khanduri


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Einstein A Go-Go - Landscape


----------



## C&E Guy

Going For The One - Yes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

One Man Band - Leo Sayer


----------



## C&E Guy

Band On The Run - Wings


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Running Scared - Roy Orbison


----------



## Contused

Scared Of Highways — Angry Salad


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Highways and Clouds - Amos Lee


----------



## C&E Guy

Clouds Across The Moon - The Rah Band


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Moondance - Van Morrison


----------



## C&E Guy

Dance With The Devil - Cozy Powell


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Devil With A Blue Dress - Mitch Ryder & the Detroit Wheels


----------



## Contused

Dressing Room — After School


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rooms On Fire - Stevie Nicks


----------



## C&E Guy

Fire Brigade - The Move


----------



## Contused

Brigade D'amour — Molodoi


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Amoureuse - Kiki Dee


----------



## Contused

Amoureuse Ou Pas — Axelle Red


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pass The Dutchie - Musical Youth


----------



## C&E Guy

Chief Rocka - Lords of The Underground


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rock A Doodle Doo - Linda Lewis


----------



## Contused

Doo Doo Doo Doo Doo (Heartbreaker) — The Rolling Stones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Breaker Breaker - Peter Bjorn and John


----------



## Contused

Breaker Down Like A Shotgun — Felt


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shotgun Wedding - Roy "C"
There is a Rod Stewart version of this which is funny and strange at the same time.


----------



## C&E Guy

Wedding Bells - Godley and Creme


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bells For Her - Tori Amos


----------



## C&E Guy

Heroes - David Bowie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heroes And Villains - The Beach Boys


----------



## Contused

Villains Of Circumstance — Queens Of The Stone Age


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Circumstances - Rush


----------



## Contused

Stances à New York — Claude Nougaro


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

New York Mining Disaster 1941 (Have You Seen My Wife, Mr. Jones) - Bee Gees


----------



## C&E Guy

Mr. Jones - Counting Crows


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Jonestown Tea - Otep


----------



## Contused

Teach Your Children — Crosby, Stills, Nash And Young


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Children's Crusade - Sting


----------



## Contused

Crusade For The King — Mortification


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

King Midas in Reverse - The Hollies


----------



## Contused

Reverse Psychology — Debbie Gibson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Gypsys, Tramps & Thieves - Cher


----------



## Contused

Thieves And Whores — Giraffe Tongue Orchestra


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Respect - Aretha Franklin


----------



## Catherine Lindsay

Man! I feel like a woman - Shania twaine


----------



## Contused

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Respect - Aretha Franklin





Catherine Lindsay said:


> Man! I feel like a woman - Shania twaine


Doesn't follow, so …

Respect Yourself — The Staple Singers


----------



## Catherine Lindsay

Yes I'm aware of that several posts went up at once.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Self Control - Laura Branigan


----------



## Contused

Control Alt Delete — A Day In The Life


----------



## C&E Guy

Tender Is The Night - Jackson Browne


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Night Boat To Cairo - Madness


----------



## C&E Guy

Roll Over Beethoven - ELO


----------



## Contused

Beethoven's Fifth Gold Digger — A Plus D


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Gertcha - Chas & Dave


----------



## Contused

Champs Elysees — Pierre Delanoe


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Seesaw Sway - Peter Murphy


----------



## C&E Guy

Way Down - Elvis Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Down In The Boondocks - Billy Joe Royal


----------



## Contused

Boondock Saints Interlude — Jedi Mind Tricks


----------



## C&E Guy

Destination Venus - The Rezillos


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Venus In Furs - The Velvet Underground


----------



## C&E Guy

Ursula (The Swansea Song) - Barclay James Harvest


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song Of The Wind - Santana


----------



## C&E Guy

The Wind Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Contused

Mary Ann Regrets — Burl Ives


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mary Pickford (Used To Eat Roses) - Katie Melua

I concede by a whisker


----------



## Contused

Roses Will Bloom Again — Bill Gaither


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Against All Odds (Take A Look At Me Now) - Phil Collins


----------



## Contused

Now That The Buffalo's Gone — Buffy Sainte-Marie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Gone Too Soon - Michael Jackson


----------



## C&E Guy

Soon As I  Get Home - Tupac


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Home Thoughts From Abroad - Clifford T. Ward


----------



## C&E Guy

Road To Nowhere - Talking Heads


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nowhere To Run - Martha & the Vandellas


----------



## Contused

Run Away Child, Running Wild — The Temptations


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wild Honey Pie - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

Piece Of Work - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Workin' For MCA - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Contused

McAlpine's Fusiliers — The Dubliners


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

RSVP - Maren Morris


----------



## Contused

Strewth!

The best I can do is…

R.S.V.P. (Apollo 440 Mix) — Pop Will Eat Itself


----------



## C&E Guy

Mix It Up - 311


----------



## Contused

Up From The Skies — The Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Escape (The Piña Colada Song) - Rupert Holmes


----------



## C&E Guy

Song Of A Baker - The Small Faces


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Baker Street - Gerry Rafferty


----------



## Contused

Street Corner Serenade — Wet Willie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Adelaide - Anberlin


----------



## C&E Guy

Desperado - Eagles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Does Your Chewing Gum Lose It's Flavour (On The Bedpost Over Night) - Lonnie Donegan and his Skiffle Group


----------



## Contused

Overnight Sensations — Raspberries


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On Sunset - Paul Weller


----------



## Contused

Sunset's Arrived —  Tanita Tikaram


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I've Dreamed of You - Barbra Streisand


----------



## Contused

You're The Reason I'm Living — Bobby Darin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Living In The Past - Jethro Tull


----------



## Contused

Past The Factories — alexthomasdavis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Especially In Michigan - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Contused

Michigan Blackhawk — The Monkees


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hawking - Todd Rundgren


----------



## Contused

King And Queen Of Hearts — David Pomeranz


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hearts And Bones - Paul Simon


----------



## Contused

Bones Of A Rabbit — Young Heretics


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rabbit Heart (Raise It Up) - Florence + the Machine


----------



## Contused

Up The Ladder To The Roof — The Supremes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Roof of Your Car - The Streets


----------



## Contused

Car Radio — twenty one pilots


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Radioactivity - Kraftwerk


----------



## C&E Guy

Yellow River - Christie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

River Deep, Mountain High - Ike & Tina Turner


----------



## C&E Guy

Age of Consent - New Order


----------



## Contused

Consentida — Alejandro Fernandez


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Idaho - Gorillaz


----------



## Contused

Idaho Sucks (Tell All Your Friends) — Todd Corsetti


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Friends In Low Places - Garth Brooks


----------



## Contused

Places To Kiss You — Boris


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Yours Is No Disgrace - Yes


----------



## C&E Guy

Grace Kelly - Mika


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kelly's Heroes - Black Grape


----------



## Contused

Heroes And Villains — The Beach Boys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Villains Of Circumstance - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Contused

Stances à New York — Claude Nougaro


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

New York City Serenade - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Contused

Serenade For Spiders — A Poetic Yesterday


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Spider's Web - Katie Melua


----------



## C&E Guy

We Belong - Def Leppard


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Belongs to You - Jimmy Wayne


----------



## Contused

You're Sixteen — Johnny Burnette


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sixteen Tons - Tennessee Ernie Ford


----------



## Contused

Ton Sourire — Lorie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Irene Wilde - Ian Hunter


----------



## Contused

Wild Eyed Boy From Freecloud — David Bowie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cloud On My Tongue - Tori Amos


----------



## C&E Guy

Tongue Tied - Eve 6


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tied Down - Colbie Caillat


----------



## C&E Guy

Down In The Tube Station At Midnight - The Jam


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Midnight Rambler - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Contused

Rambler Blues — Blind Lemon Jefferson


----------



## Catherine Lindsay

Blue suede shoes - elvis


----------



## Contused

Shoeshine Boy — Eddie Kendricks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boys Don't Cry - The Cure


----------



## Contused

Crystal Blue Persuasion — Tommy James And The Shondells


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ion Square - Bloc Party


----------



## Contused

Square Rooms — Al Corley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rooms On Fire - Stevie Nicks


----------



## C&E Guy

Fire And Rain - James Taylor


----------



## mikeyB

In Dulci Jubilo - Mike Oldfield


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Love How You Love Me - The Paris Sisters


----------



## Contused

Me And Bobby McGee — Janis Joplin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Gee Whiz (Look At His Eyes) - Carla Thomas


----------



## Contused

Eyes, Nose, Lips — Tae Yang


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lips Like Sugar - Echo & the Bunnymen


----------



## Contused

Sugar Shack — Jimmy Gilmer And The Fireballs


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shackled and Drawn - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Contused

Drawn By The Sirens — Shaman's Harvest


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sirens Of Titan - Al Stewart


----------



## Contused

Titanic Essence — A Hill To Die Upon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Essence - Lucinda Williams


----------



## C&E Guy

Cecilia - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cecilia and the Satellite - Andrew McMahon in the Wilderness


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Will Tear Us Apart - Joy Division


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Part of Me - Neck Deep


----------



## Contused

Me And My Arrow — Nilsson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Owner Of A Lonely Heart - Yes


----------



## Contused

Heart And Soul — The Cleftones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Man In The Jar - The Sensational Alex Harvey Band


----------



## C&E Guy

The Jarrow Song - Alan Price


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blue Murder - Tom Robinson Band


----------



## C&E Guy

Murder City - Green Day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

City of the Dead - The Clash


----------



## Contused

Dead Skunk — Loudon Wainwright III


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Unknown Caller - U2


----------



## C&E Guy

Eruption - Van Halen


----------



## Contused

Tion — Vengeance Rising


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Only Want to Be With You - Dusty Springfield


----------



## Contused

You're Nobody Till Somebody Loves You — Dean Martin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

You're Nobody Till Somebody Loves You — Dean Martin


----------



## C&E Guy

You Were Made For Me - Freddie & The Dreamers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Me And Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul


----------



## Contused

Jonesin — 40 Below Summer


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Singin' In The Rain - Gene Kelly


----------



## C&E Guy

Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head - BJ Thomas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Head Over Heels - Tears for Fears


----------



## Contused

Heels Over Head — Boys Like Girls


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heading South On The Great North Road - Sting


----------



## Contused

Road Not Taken — Stray Kids


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Taken A Tumble - Stereophonics


----------



## _Sophie_

Ever Long - Foo Fighters


----------



## _Sophie_

OOOPS!


----------



## Contused

_Sophie_ said:


> Ever Long - Foo Fighters


Long Train Runnin' — The Doobie Brothers


----------



## _Sophie_

Running up that Hill - Kate Bush


----------



## Contused

Hill Country Rain — Jerry Jeff Walker


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head - B.J. Thomas


----------



## Contused

Head Full Of Doubt, Road Full Of Promise — The Avett Brothers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Promised You a Miracle - Simple Minds


----------



## Contused

Miracle Drug — A.C. Newman


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Drug-Stabbing Time - The Clash


----------



## Contused

Time For Livin' — The Association


----------



## Contused

Edge Of Evolution — Alanis Morissette


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Evolution Of A Man - Q-Tip


----------



## C&E Guy

Maneater - Nelly Furtado


----------



## Contused

Eaters Of The Dead — Bloodsucking Zombies From Outer Space


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dead End Street - The Kinks


----------



## C&E Guy

Street Life - The Crusaders


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Life During Wartime - Talking Heads


----------



## _Sophie_

'War - What is it Good For' Edwin Starr (sorry, couldn't think of a title with 'wartime').


----------



## Contused

_Sophie_ said:


> 'War - What is it Good For' Edwin Starr (sorry, couldn't think of a title with 'wartime').


You could have used "Wartime Prayers — Paul Simon"

It also would have been acceptable to use the 'time' end portion and come up with something like "Time Is On My Side — The Rolling Stones"

So, for me, I'll use your 'For' and go with…

For All We Know — Carpenters


----------



## _Sophie_

OK, so I shall now chose...

'Know Now' by Public Image Ltd (PiL)


----------



## C&E Guy

Nowhere Man - The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mandolin Wind - Rod Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Windmills of Your Mind - Noel Harrison


----------



## Contused

Games People Play — Joe South


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Playing Dumb - Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers


----------



## Contused

Dumb Jokes — Songdrops


----------



## _Sophie_

Not sure if this is acceptable, but ... Jokerman - Bob Dylan ... ?


----------



## Contused

Mandy — Barry Manilow


----------



## _Sophie_

Mandy is Two - Billie Holiday


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Two Out Of Three Ain't Bad - Meat Loaf


----------



## C&E Guy

Bad To Me - Billy J Kramer & The Dakotas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mean Mr. Mustard - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

Really obscure ..

'Ard Tack - Norfolk traditional folk song


----------



## Contused

Tackle Box — Luke Bryan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

C&E Guy said:


> Really obscure ..
> 
> 'Ard Tack - Norfolk traditional folk song


I was thinking Stardust - David Essex LOL


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Box #10 - Jim Croce


----------



## Contused

10 Fingers (My Last Ten Minutes) — Circle Of Dead Children


----------



## C&E Guy

Minutes Of Power  Vanilla Ice


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Power to the People - John Lennon


----------



## Contused

People Get Ready — The Impressions


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ready For Love - Mott the Hoople


----------



## Contused

Love Letters — Ketty Lester


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Letters In The Sand - Pat Boone


----------



## C&E Guy

Sands Of Time - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Time Of The Season - The Zombies


----------



## Contused

Seasons In The Sun — Terry Jacks


----------



## Contused

Rain On The Roof — The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hero Of The Day - Metallica
 (see what I did there!)


----------



## Contused

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Hero Of The Day - Metallica
> (see what I did there!)


Yup!

Likewise…

Hero Of The Day Tripper — Beatallica


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Permanent Stain - Backstreet Boys


----------



## Contused

Stain On The Switchblade — Altaria


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Switchblade Smiles - Kasabian


----------



## Contused

Smiles & Cries — Downset


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cries Of The Past - Underoath


----------



## Contused

Past The Bushes Cypress Thriving — Lana Del Rey


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

In God's Country - U2


----------



## C&E Guy

Country Trash - Johnny Cash


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rashida - Rufus Wainwright


----------



## C&E Guy

Dancing The Night Away - The Motors


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Away From The Sun - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Contused

Sun Is Shining — Bob Marley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shining Star - Earth, Wind & Fire


----------



## Contused

Star Baby — The Guess Who


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Babylon Sisters - Steely Dan


----------



## C&E Guy

Sisters Of The Moon - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Moon Over Marin - Dead Kennedys


----------



## Contused

Marinade — Dope Lemon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Design For Life - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## Contused

Lane Lazer — Avicii


----------



## C&E Guy

Zero - Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Zero She Flies - Al Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Escape From L.A. - the Weekend


----------



## Contused

La Bamba — Ritchie Valens


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Baby Come Back - The Equals


----------



## C&E Guy

Back In Black - AC/DC


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Black Horse and The Cherry Tree - KT Tunstall


----------



## Contused

Tree Snake Son — OZMA


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Son Of My Father - Chicory Tip


----------



## C&E Guy

Father O'Blivion - Franz Zappa


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ion Square - Bloc Party


----------



## Contused

Square Rooms — Al Corley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rooms On Fire - Stevie Nicks


----------



## Contused

Fire On The Mountain — The Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mountain Battles - The Breeders


----------



## Contused

Battles And Brotherhood — 3 Inches Of Blood


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Brotherhood of the Snake - Testament


----------



## Contused

Snake Corpse — Anthelion


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sexbomb - Tom Jones


----------



## C&E Guy

Bombs Away - The Police


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Away in Silence - Creed


----------



## Contused

Silence Is Golden — The Tremeloes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Golden Slumbers - The Beatles


----------



## Contused

Berserk Warriors — Mental As Anything


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Warrior's Dance - The Prodigy


----------



## Contused

Dance To The Music — Sly And The Family Stone


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Music Sounds Better With You - Stardust


----------



## Contused

You Turn Me On, I'm A Radio — Joni Mitchell


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Radio Nowhere - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Contused

Nowhere To Run — Martha And The Vandellas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Runaway - Del Shannon


----------



## Contused

Run Away And Hide — Hippos


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hideaway - Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Tich


----------



## Contused

Hide Away - Man Is Comin'! — Silent Circle


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Coming into Los Angeles - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## Contused

Los Angeles Is Burning — Bad Religion


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Burning Of The Midnight Lamp - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## C&E Guy

Lamplight - David Essex


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Light up or leave me alone - Traffic


----------



## Contused

Alone Again (Naturally) — Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rally Round - Steel Pulse


----------



## C&E Guy

Under My Thumb - Rolling Stones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Humble And Kind - Tim McGraw


----------



## Contused

Kind Of A Drag — The Buckinghams


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dragging Me Down - Inspiral Carpets


----------



## Contused

Down At Lulu's — Ohio Express


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lust For Life - Lana Del Rey


----------



## Contused

Life Is A Rock (But The Radio Rolled Me) — Reunion


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mean Mr. Mustard - The Beatles


----------



## Contused

Mustard & Mayonnaise — E-40


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mayonnaise and Marmalade - NRBQ


----------



## Contused

Marmalade Chainsaw — Dir En Grey


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Saw Lightning - Beck


----------



## Contused

Lightning's Girl — Nancy Sinatra


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Girls Just Want To Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Contused

Function At The Junction — Shorty Long


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

One Bell Ringing - Elvis Costello


----------



## Contused

Ringing The Bells For Jim — Johnny Cash


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Jimmie Standing in the Rain - Elvis Costello


----------



## Contused

Raindrops — Dee Clark


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head - B.J. Thomas


----------



## Contused

Head Like A Hole — Buckcherry


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hole In My Shoe - Traffic


----------



## Contused

Shoeshine Boy — Eddie Kendricks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boys From The County Hell - The Pogues


----------



## Contused

Hello Mother, Hello Father — Spike Jones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Uneasy Rider - The Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## Contused

Riders On The Storm — The Doors


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Storm In A Tea Cup - Lynsey de Paul


----------



## Contused

Cupid's Quiver — Cuco


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Veronica - Elvis Costello


----------



## C&E Guy

I Can Hear Music - The Beach Boys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Music Arcade - Neil Young


----------



## Contused

Arcade Precinct — 1990s


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

O'er, that's a bit of a dead end. 

The Heart Of The Matter - Don Henley


----------



## Contused

Matter Of Attitude — Atrophy


----------



## C&E Guy

Death On Two Legs - Queen


----------



## Contused

Legs Away — Mother Mother


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Away From The Sun - 3 Doors Down


----------



## C&E Guy

Sunshine Girl - Herman's Hermits


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Girl Don't Come - Sandie Shaw


----------



## Contused

Come See About Me — The Supremes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Meet On The Ledge - Fairport Convention


----------



## Contused

Ledge Of Ash — Public Memory


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ashes To Ashes - David Bowie


----------



## Contused

Ashes Of Love — Kitty Wells


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Shack - The B-52s


----------



## Contused

Shackles And Chains — Dan Reeder


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Chains of Love - Erasure


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Of The Common People - Nicky Thomas (or Paul Young)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

People Are People - Depeche Mode


----------



## Pilates Deb

People hold on - Coldcut featuring Lisa Stansfield


----------



## _Sophie_

On a Bang - Biffy Clyro


----------



## Pilates Deb

Bang Bang (my baby shot me down) - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Down The Dustpipe - Status Quo


----------



## Pilates Deb

That's a truly evil one!!
As I couldn't even find another dustpipe (what even is a dust pipe!?) so I went for Pipe
Pipe Tune - Mike Oldfield  ( one of his lesser known pieces!)


----------



## C&E Guy

Tune In Tomorrow - Teena Marie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tomorrow Is Today - Billy Joel


----------



## Contused

Today More Than Yesterday — Kim Jong Kook


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Yesterday's Papers - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Contused

Papers And Pins — The Tossers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pins And Needles - Nonpoint


----------



## Contused

Needless Needles — In Memory Of


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Needles And Pins - The Searchers


----------



## Contused

Pins And Stitches —  Modern Rivals


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Chestnut Mare - The Byrds


----------



## Contused

Marelle — Cirque Du Soleil


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lego House - Ed Sheeran


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Funky Broadway - Wilson Pickett


----------



## Contused

Broadway Jungle — Toots & The Maytals


----------



## Contused

Boogie On Reggae Woman — Stevie Wonder


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Woman from Tokyo - Deep Purple


----------



## Contused

Tokyo Ghoul Unravel — Ling Tosite Sigure


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Velcro Fly - ZZ Top


----------



## Contused

Fly Over States — Jason Aldean


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Statesboro Blues - The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Contused

Blue Suede Shoes — Johnny Rivers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shoeshine Boy - The Humblebums


----------



## Contused

Boyfriend — Selena Gomez


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Friends And Lovers - Bread


----------



## Contused

Lovers By Night, Strangers By Day — The Fleetwoods


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Day Tripper - The Beatles


----------



## Contused

Perfidia — Andrea Bocelli


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Diamond Dogs - David Bowie


----------



## Contused

Dogs And Thunder — Sarah Harmer


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Thunder Road - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nowhere Man - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

Many Rivers To Cross - Jimmy Cliff/UB40/Joe Cocker


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cross Eyed Mary - Jethro Tull


----------



## Contused

Mary Ann Regrets — Burl Ives


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tsunami - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## Contused

Tsunami Surfers — Bondage Fairies


----------



## Lesleym

Surfing USA ?


----------



## Contused

USA Boys — Health


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boys Will Be Boys - Dua Lipa


----------



## Contused

Boys Will Be Bugs — Cavetown


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bugs - Pearl Jam


----------



## Contused

Bugs On My Nuts — Insane Clown Posse


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nutshell - Alice in Chains


----------



## Contused

Shellshocked — Chronic Future


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Temporary Sanity - Todd Rundgren


----------



## C&E Guy

Tyson v Douglas - The Killers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Glass Onion - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

On And On - Stephen Bishop


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

(Don't Fear) The Reaper - Blue Öyster Cult


----------



## C&E Guy

Person To Person - Average White Band


----------



## Contused

Personal Manager — Albert King


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

German Days - Iggy Pop


----------



## Contused

Days Of Elijah — Robin Mark


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ah, Sweet Dancer - Santana


----------



## Contused

Dancer's Nocturne — Ashbury Heights


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

New Romantics - Taylor Swift


----------



## Contused

Romantic Street — SNSD


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Streets Of London - Ralph McTell


----------



## Contused

London School Of Economics — Acid House Kings


----------



## C&E Guy

Not quite , but it's all I could think of ...

Mic Check - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Contused

C&E Guy said:


> Not quite , but it's all I could think of ...
> 
> Mic Check - Rage Against The Machine


I've found _*Economics '91*_

However…

Check Out Your Mind — The Impressions


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mind Your Manners - Pearl Jam


----------



## Contused

Manners & Physique — Adam Ant


----------



## C&E Guy

Queen Of My Soul - Average White Band


----------



## Contused

Soul Deep — The Box Tops


----------



## C&E Guy

Deep In The Heart Of Texas - Perry Como


----------



## Contused

Texas Trilogy: Daybreak — Lyle Lovett


----------



## C&E Guy

Breakaway - The Beach Boys


----------



## Contused

Break Away (From That Boy) — The Newbeats


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boys In The Band - The Libertines


----------



## C&E Guy

Band On The Run - Wings


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I'll Be Doggone - Marvin Gaye


----------



## C&E Guy

Gone Hollywood - Supertramp


----------



## Contused

Hollywood Swinging — Kool And The Gang


----------



## C&E Guy

Swinging Down At 10th and Main - Curtis Stigers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mainstreet - Bob Seger


----------



## Contused

Main Street Saturday Night — Carole King


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Saturday Night Fish Fry - Louis Jordan


----------



## mikeyB

Rylan - The National


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Land of Confusion - Genesis


----------



## mikeyB

Only The Horses - Scissor Sisters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Horses & Chariots - Billy Talent


----------



## Contused

Chariots Of Thunder — Covenant


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Thunderball - Tom Jones


----------



## Contused

Ball W/O You — 21 Savage


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Your Smiling Face - James Taylor


----------



## Contused

Face On The Cutting Room Floor — Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Floor 13 - Machine Gun Kelly


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Downtown Canon - Walter Becker


----------



## Contused

Canonized — Blacklisted


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Edna The Barmaid - The Singing Postman

Hev Yew Gotta Loight, Boy? LOL


----------



## Contused

Maid Of Bond Street —David Bowie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Street Life - The Crusaders


----------



## C&E Guy

Life In the Fast Lane - The Eagles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lane Boy - Twenty One Pilots


----------



## C&E Guy

Boys On The Radio  - Hole


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Radio Baghdad - Patti Smith


----------



## C&E Guy

Daddy Cool - Darts


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cat's In The Cradle - Harry Chapin


----------



## Contused

Cradle Of Love — Johnny Preston


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Song For A Vampire - Annie Lennox


----------



## Contused

Vampire On My Fridge — Low Roar


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Generation Landslide - Alice Cooper


----------



## Contused

Landslide Defeater — Norma Jean


----------



## C&E Guy

Terminal Frost - Pink Floyd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Frosty The Snowman - Gene Autry


----------



## C&E Guy

Man In Black - Johnny Cash


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Black Coffee in Bed - Squeeze


----------



## C&E Guy

Bedshaped - Keane


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Photo finish there!!

Mandolin Wind - Rod Stewart


----------



## mikeyB

Windowlicker - Aphex Twin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kern River - Emmylou Harris


----------



## Contused

River's Risin' — Edgar Winter Group


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fallen Empires - Snow Patrol


----------



## C&E Guy

Resist - Rush


----------



## Contused

Resist Psychic Death — Bikini Kill


----------



## C&E Guy

Death On Two Legs - Queen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Legs - ZZ Top


----------



## C&E Guy

Legs Up - Smashed Gladys


----------



## Contused

Up Around The Bend — Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bend It - Dave Dee Dozy Beaky Mick & Tich


----------



## C&E Guy

It Takes Two - Marvin Gaye & Kim Weston


----------



## Contused

Two Lovers — Mary Wells


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lover's Rock - The Clash


----------



## Contused

Rock And Roll, Hoochie Koo — Rick Derringer


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kool In The Kaftan - B.A. Robertson


----------



## Contused

Tantum Ergo — Beth Nielsen Chapman


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Got To Get You Into My Life - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

Life's Been Good - Joe Walsh


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Good As Gold - The Beautiful South


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rush Hour - Jane Wiedlin


----------



## C&E Guy

Hour Of Gold - Emmylou Harris


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ceiling Unlimited - Rush


----------



## Contused

Unlimited Alchemist — Blood Stain Child


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Chemistry - Rush


----------



## Contused

Chemistry Class — Elvis Costello


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Class Of '58 - Al Stewart


----------



## Contused

58 Edinburgh — Jordan Raycroft


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ghost of the Navigator - Iron Maiden


----------



## Contused

Navigatoria — Akiko Shikata


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Riad N' The Bedouins - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Contused

Insomnia — Faithless


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Insomniac's Lullaby - Paul Simon


----------



## Contused

Lullaby Of Birdland — Mariah Carey


----------



## C&E Guy

Land Of Confusion - Genesis


----------



## Contused

Confusion And Clarity — Andrew W.K.


----------



## C&E Guy

Tyson vs. Douglas - The Killers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Typhoid Mary - God Dethroned


----------



## C&E Guy

?? Where are we going with this?

Continuing from the earlier posting ...

As Time Goes By - Dooley Wilson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Oops didn't see there was another page. 
Bye Bye Baby (Baby Goodbye) - The Four Seasons


----------



## Contused

Goodbye Yellow Brick Road — Elton John


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Road Rage - Catatonia


----------



## C&E Guy

Rage In The Cage - J Geils Band


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Age Of Reason - Black Sabbath


----------



## C&E Guy

Reasons To Be Cheerful, Part 3 - Ian Dury & The Blockheads


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

3 Ways To See Despair - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## C&E Guy

I Ran - Flock Of Seagulls


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Randy Scouse Git - The Monkees


----------



## Contused

Gitarzan — Ray Stevens


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tarzan & Jane - Toy-Box


----------



## Contused

Jane Says — Perry Farrell


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Say Something - Kylie Minogue


----------



## C&E Guy

Things I'll Never Say - Avril Lavigne


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Say It Loud - I'm Black and I'm Proud - James Brown


----------



## Contused

Proud Mary — Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mary Jane's Last Dance - Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers


----------



## Contused

Dance To The Music — Sly And The Family Stone


----------



## C&E Guy

The Musical Box - Genesis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Box Of Rain - Grateful Dead


----------



## Contused

Rainbow — South Border


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bows & Arrows - Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## C&E Guy

Searched all over for anything beginning with "Arrows" or "Rows". Couldn't find anything. So ...

She Loves You - The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Your Time Is Gonna Come - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Contused

Come On Down To My Boat — Every Mothers' Son


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boatyard - Joss Stone


----------



## Contused

Yard Full Of Rusty Cars — Bobby Bare


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cars Hiss By My Window - The Doors


----------



## Contused

Window Shopper — 50 Cent


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Permanent Vacation - Aerosmith


----------



## Contused

Vacation From Myself — Logic


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Myself At Last - Graham Nash


----------



## Contused

Last Train To Clarksville — The Monkees


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ville Mentality - J. Cole


----------



## Contused

Mentality 2 Reality — Mod Sun


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Reality Show - T-Pain


----------



## Contused

Show Me How You Burlesque — Christina Aguilera


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Questions 67 And 68 - Chicago


----------



## Contused

68 Dr. Sixto Antonio Ave. — Eraserheads


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Avenida Revolution - Chickenfoot


----------



## Contused

Revolution Decimation — Axis Of Advance


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On The Road To Find Out - Cat Stevens


----------



## C&E Guy

Outside The Wall - Pink Floyd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Wall Street Shuffle - 10cc


----------



## Contused

Shuffle Your Feet — Black Rebel Motorcycle Club


----------



## C&E Guy

Feet On The Ground - The Hollies


----------



## Contused

Ground Zero — Agathodaimon


----------



## C&E Guy

Zero-Sum - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Summertime Blues - Eddie Cochran


----------



## Contused

Blues For The Muse — Incredible String Band


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Used Cars - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## C&E Guy

Cars Hiss By My Window - The Doors


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I get a strange feeling of deja vu.  

Window Shopping For Blinds - The Beautiful South


----------



## Contused

Blind Snake Sundae — Hunters & Collectors


----------



## C&E Guy

Daedalus - Thrice


----------



## JackyAM

Us - James Bay


----------



## Contused

Us And Them — Pink Floyd


----------



## JackyAM

Them bones - Alice in chains


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bones of Saints - Robert Plant


----------



## C&E Guy

Saints Of Los Angeles - Motley Crue


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Los Angeles, I'm Yours - The Decemberists


----------



## JackyAM

Yours truly, Austin post - Post Malone


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Postcard From London - Ray Davies


----------



## JackyAM

London calling - The Clash


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Calling Card - Rory Gallagher


----------



## Contused

Card Shark Week — And Then, There Were Frogz!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Weekend In New England - Barry Manilow


----------



## Contused

England Swings — Roger Miller


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Swings Both Ways - Robbie Williams


----------



## Contused

Ways To Be Wicked — Lone Justice


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wicked Game - Chris Isaak


----------



## Contused

Game Of Questions — I Belong To The Zoo


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Questions For The Angels - Paul Simon


----------



## Contused

Angels And Devils — Echo & The Bunnymen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Devils & Dust - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Contused

Dust And Ashes — A Dark Halo


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ashes To Ashes - David Bowie


----------



## Contused

Ashes Of Dreams You Let Die — B.J. Thomas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Die Young Stay Pretty - Blondie


----------



## Contused

Pretty Little Angel Eyes — Curtis Lee


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Eyesight to the Blind - Sonny Boy Williamson


----------



## Contused

Blind Aggression — Acid Reign


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On The Road Again - Canned Heat


----------



## Contused

Again Today — Brandi Carlile


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Today's Lesson - Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds


----------



## C&E Guy

Son Of  A Preacher Man - Dusty Springfield


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mandolin Wind - Rod Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Mandolin Wind - Rod Stewart


Wind It Up - Gwen Stefani


----------



## Contused

Up From The Skies — The Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Especially In Michigan - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Contused

Michigan Blackhawk — The Monkees


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hawkmoon 269 - U2


----------



## Contused

269 Soulmates —  Street Sects


----------



## C&E Guy

Tesla Girls - Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Girls Just Want To Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Contused

Function At The Junction — Shorty Long


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On The Road Again - Canned Heat


----------



## mikeyB

Against the Wind - Bob Seger


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Windy - The Association


----------



## C&E Guy

D'Yer Wanna Be A Spaceman? - Oasis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Man In The Jar - The Sensational Alex Harvey Band


----------



## C&E Guy

The Jarrow Song - Alan Price


----------



## Contused

Song For The Suspects — Franco


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Suspects, Alibis, And Partners In Crime -Chasing Victory


----------



## C&E Guy

Crimewave - Crystal Castles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wavelength - Van Morrison


----------



## C&E Guy

The Last Time - Rolling Stones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Last Time Around - Rick Nelson


----------



## Contused

Around The World (La La La La La) — A Touch Of Class


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

La Bamba - Ritchie Valens


----------



## Contused

Bambambam — Hotties


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bamboula - Ringo Starr


----------



## C&E Guy

Lazy - Suede


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lazy Days - Robbie Williams


----------



## Contused

Days Of Wine And Roses — Andy Williams


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Roses Are Red (My Love) - Bobby Vinton


----------



## C&E Guy

Love The One You're With - Crosby, Stills & Nash


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

With A Little Help From My Friends - Joe Cocker


----------



## Contused

Friendship Train — Gladys Knight And The Pips


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Train To Skaville - The Ethiopians


----------



## Contused

Ville De Lumiere — Gold


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Red Red Wine - UB40


----------



## C&E Guy

Wine And Blood - Gov't Mule


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blood Sugar Sex Magik - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## C&E Guy

I Kissed A Girl - Katy Perry


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Girl And His Cat - Biffy Clyro


----------



## C&E Guy

Catch Us If You Can - The Dave Clark Five


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Can The Can - Suzi Quatro


----------



## Contused

Can I Get A Witness — Marvin Gaye


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nessun Dorma - Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## Contused

Dormant Bodies Bursting — Cannibal Corpse


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Stingin' Belle - Biffy Clyro


----------



## Contused

Belle Doette — Nana Mouskouri


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tears On My Pillow - Little Anthony & the Imperials


----------



## C&E Guy

Lowdown - Boz Scaggs


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Down At The Doctors - Dr Feelgood


----------



## Contused

Doctor's Orders — Carol Douglas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

RSVP - Maren Morris


----------



## Contused

R.S.V.P. Apollo 440 — Pop Will Eat Itself


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Forty Winks Away - Neil Sedaka


----------



## Contused

Away From You — Gerry And The Pacemakers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Your Mother Should Know - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

Knowing Me, Knowing You - ABBA


----------



## Contused

You Turn Me On, I'm A Radio — Joni Mitchell


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Radio Nowhere - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Contused

Nowhere To Run — Martha And The Vandellas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Run with the Wolves - The Prodigy


----------



## Contused

Wolves Of Winter — Biffy Clyro


----------



## C&E Guy

Winter Wonderland - Darlene Love (and just about everybody!)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Landslide - Paul Weller


----------



## Contused

Landslide Baby — Beulah


----------



## C&E Guy

Baby Face - Little Richard


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Face Without A Soul - Status Quo


----------



## C&E Guy

Soul Limbo - Booker T & The MGs

(The BBC Test Match them tune)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I'm Bound To Pack It Up - The White Stripes


----------



## C&E Guy

Uptown Girl - Billy Joel


----------



## Contused

Girl Come Running — The 4 Seasons


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Running Bear - Johnny Preston
or "Running Bare" as my 9 years old self thought was a bit smutty.


----------



## Contused

Bear The Weight — 5man


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Weightless - Wet Wet Wet


----------



## C&E Guy

Running Bear - Johnny Preston


----------



## Contused

Bear Claws — The Academic


----------



## C&E Guy

Something's gone a bit wonky with the entries/timings yesterday.

Laws Patrolling - Mike Jones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Linger - The Cranberries


----------



## C&E Guy

Geraldine - Glasvegas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dinero - Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Contused

Dinero En Una Mochila — Love Yi


----------



## C&E Guy

LA Woman - The Doors


----------



## Contused

Woman In The Window — Satellite Party


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Window Shopping - R. Dean Taylor


----------



## C&E Guy

In God's House - Bat For Lashes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

House Of Fun - Madness


----------



## C&E Guy

Fun, Fun, Fun - The Beach Boy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Funplex - The B-52s


----------



## Contused

Plexiglass Toilet — Styx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Let Love In - Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds


----------



## Contused

Love In The Time Of Socialism — Yellow House


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Smell a Rat - Patty Griffin


----------



## Contused

Rattlesnakes Smell Like Split Cucumber — Califone


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cucumber Sandwiches - Chris Garrick


----------



## Contused

Sandwiches For The Road — Drive-by Truckers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Road Rage - Catatonia


----------



## C&E Guy

Rage In The Cage - J. Geils Band


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Age Of Reason - Black Sabbath


----------



## C&E Guy

Reason To Believe - Glen Campbell


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Believe In Life - Eric Clapton


----------



## adrian1der

Life for Rent - Dido


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## adrian1der

Another One Bites the Dust - Queen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dust On My Shoes - Tanita Tikaram


----------



## C&E Guy

Shoeshine Boy - Eddie Kendriks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boys To Men - New Edition


----------



## Contused

Men Are Gettin' Scarce — Joe Tex


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Celluloid Heroes - The Kinks


----------



## C&E Guy

Heroes And Villains - The Beach Boys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Villains Of Circumstance - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Contused

Centuries — Fall Out Boy


----------



## C&E Guy

Eskimo - Damien Rice


----------



## Contused

Eskimo Freestyle — Nadia Rose


----------



## C&E Guy

Style (Peter Gunn Theme) - Grandmaster Flash & The Furious Five


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Theme From Shaft - Isaac Hayes


----------



## C&E Guy

Afternoon Delight - The Starland Vocal Band


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lightnin' Strikes - Lou Christie


----------



## C&E Guy

Kesey - Jon and Roy


----------



## adrian1der

Eye of the Tiger - Survivor


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tigers and Fireflies - Lynsey de Paul


----------



## adrian1der

Especially for you - Jason Donovan and Kylie Minogue


----------



## Contused

You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet — Bachman-Turner Overdrive


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Yet Another Movie - Pink Floyd


----------



## Contused

Movie Loves A Screen — April Smith & The Great Picture Show


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Screen Shot - Swans


----------



## C&E Guy

Hot Burrito #1 - The Flying Burrito Brothers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

1-2-3 - Len Barry


----------



## C&E Guy

Three  Boats Down From The Candy - Marillion


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Candy Man - Roy Orbison


----------



## Contused

Many Tears Ago — Connie Francis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Good Heart - Feargal Sharkey


----------



## C&E Guy

Heartache Tonight - The Eagles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tonight's The Night - Neil Young


----------



## C&E Guy

Nights On Broadway - Bee Gees


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Broadway Hotel - Al Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Hotel California - The Eagles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

California Dreamin' - The Mamas & the Papas


----------



## Contused

Dreamin' Girls — AKB48


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Girls Just Want To Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Contused

Function At The Junction — Shorty Long


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On The Road Again - Canned Heat


----------



## Contused

Again I Say Rejoice — Israel & New Breed


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ice Ice Baby - Vanilla Ice


----------



## Contused

Baby Sittin' Boogie — Buzz Clifford


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boogie Wonderland - Earth, Wind & Fire


----------



## Contused

Wonderland By Night — Billy Vaughn


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Night Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## Contused

Moves Us Blind — Alela Diane


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blinded by the Light - Manfred Mann's Earth Band/The Boss


----------



## Contused

Lightnin' Strikes — Lou Christie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Especially In Michigan - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Contused

Michigan Blackhawk — The Monkees


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hawking - Todd Rundgren


----------



## Contused

Kingston Town — UB40


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Town Called Malice - The Jam


----------



## C&E Guy

Alice D. Millionaire - Grateful Dead


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Remember You - Frank Ifield


----------



## C&E Guy

Young Girl - Gary Puckett & The Union Gap


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Girlfriend In A Coma - The Smiths


----------



## Contused

Comandante Che Guevara — Nathalie Cardone


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Arabesque - Coldplay


----------



## Contused

Squeeze Her, Tease Her — The Animals


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Here Comes the Nice - Small Faces


----------



## C&E Guy

Nice Legs, Shame About The Face - The Monks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Face in the Sand - Iron Maiden


----------



## adrian1der

Sand in my Shoes - Dido


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shoeshine Boy - The Humblebums


----------



## C&E Guy

Boy Trouble - Bananarama


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Trouble's Lament - Tori Amos


----------



## C&E Guy

Mental - PLK


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tales Of Brave Ulysses - Cream


----------



## C&E Guy

Essence - Lucinda Williams


----------



## Contused

Essence Of Presence — Causeries


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Presence Of The Lord - Blind Faith


----------



## Contused

Lord Of The Lies — Diorama


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lies Greed Misery - Linkin Park


----------



## Contused

Misery With A Delicate Voice — Beneath The Sky


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Voice Of The Voiceless - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Contused

Voiceless Screaming — X Japan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Screaming Issue - Loudon Wainwright III


----------



## C&E Guy

Not quite but ...

The Issue Of Tissue (Spacecake) - GWAR


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cake And Sodomy - Marilyn Manson


----------



## adrian1der

My Ding-a-Ling - Chuck Berry


----------



## C&E Guy

Linger - The Cranberries


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

In Germany Before The War - Randy Newman


----------



## C&E Guy

War Baby - Tom Robinson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Baby Come Back - The Equals


----------



## Contused

Back Off Boogaloo — Ringo Starr


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Looking in View - Alice in Chains


----------



## Contused

View From Below — Automatic Loveletter


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Below My Feet - Mumford & Sons


----------



## C&E Guy

Feet On The Rock - Randy Travis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rock And Roll Is Here To Stay - Danny & the Juniors


----------



## adrian1der

Stay another Day - East 17


----------



## C&E Guy

Another Day In paradise - Phil Collins


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Paradise by the Dashboard Light - Meat Loaf


----------



## Contused

Light My Fire — The Doors


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fire And Water - Free


----------



## Contused

Watermelon Man — Mongo Santamaria


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mandolin Wind - Rod Stewart


----------



## JackyAM

Ashes to Ashes - Faith no More
(not the same song - Ashes to ashes )


----------



## Contused

JackyAM said:


> Ashes to Ashes - Faith no More
> (not the same song - Ashes to ashes )


A _non sequitur…_

…so


MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Mandolin Wind - Rod Stewart


Wind Beneath My Wings — Bette Midler


----------



## JackyAM

Contused said:


> A _non sequitur…_
> 
> …so
> 
> Wind Beneath My Wings — Bette Midler


When I replied the previous post was Ashes to Ashes by David Bowie, I have no idea why my post ended up here


----------



## Contused

JackyAM said:


> When I replied the previous post was Ashes to Ashes by David Bowie, I have no idea why my post ended up here


Ah, I've just searched and found this:
Ashes To Ashes - David Bowie under May 9th. Perhaps that's what you replied to.

Any road up, welcome.


----------



## JackyAM

may 9th????
Time warp!!
Thank you


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wings Of Speed - Paul Weller


----------



## Contused

Speed Of The Sound Of Loneliness — Alabama 3


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nessun Dorma - Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## C&E Guy

Man Alive- Deep Purple


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Alive and Kicking - Simple Minds


----------



## C&E Guy

King For A Day -  Jamiroquai


----------



## adrian1der

Day Dream Believer - Monkees


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Believers (Arab Spring) - Nelly Furtado


----------



## Contused

Spring, Summer, Winter & Fall — Aphrodite's Child


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Falling In Love Again - Robert Plant


----------



## Contused

Against The Wind — Bob Seger


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Windy - The Association


----------



## Contused

Windy Streets — Molly Marlette


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Streets Of London - Ralph McTell


----------



## adrian1der

Don't stand so close to me - The Police


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Meet On The Ledge - Fairport Convention


----------



## C&E Guy

Edge Of The Blade - Journey


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Design For Life - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## C&E Guy

I Feel Love - Donna Summer


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Shack - The B-52s


----------



## Contused

Shackles And Chains — Dan Reeder


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Chains of Love - Erasure


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Train - The O'Jays (Are they an Irish group???)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Train To Skaville - The Ethiopians


----------



## C&E Guy

Let's Go Round Again - Average White Band


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Against The Wind - Bob Seger


----------



## C&E Guy

Independence Day - Ani Difranco


----------



## Contused

Day Tripper — The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Perfect Day - Lou Reed


----------



## Contused

Daydream Believer — The Monkees


----------



## C&E Guy

(Julio Iglesias or, as he is known in English, July Churches.)

Lowdown - Boz Scaggs


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Down In The Boondocks - Billy Joe Roya


----------



## C&E Guy

Docks - Camel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I snookered us well and truly there, I think. 

(Stranded On) The Wrong Beach - Noel Gallagher's High Flying Birds


----------



## C&E Guy

Beach Baby - First Class


----------



## Contused

Baby Don't You Weep — Garnet Mimms And The Enchanters


----------



## C&E Guy

Epsilon In Malaysian Pale - Edgar Froese


----------



## Contused

Pale Blue Ribbon — Alkaline Trio


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bonzo's Montreux - Led Zeppelin


----------



## C&E Guy

Can't get anything. so how about ...

Smoke On the Water - Deep Purple

(which is about Montreux)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

OK - I was thinking of Xanadu by ONJ 

Waterloo Sunset - The Kinks


----------



## C&E Guy

Of course. There is also a version by ELO on their Greatest Hits and their Live At Wembley albums.


Set The Controls For The Heart Of The Sun - Pink Floyd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Sunnyside Of The Street - The Pogues


----------



## Contused

The Streets Of Baltimore — Bobby Bare


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

More Life In A Tramp's Vest - Stereophonics


----------



## Contused

Vest Of Interest — Braid


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rest In Peace - Richie Sambora


----------



## Contused

Peace Train — Cat Stevens


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Train Kept A-Rollin' - The Yardbirds


----------



## C&E Guy

Rollin' (Air Raid Vehicle) - Limp Bizkit


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cleaning Windows - Van Morrison


----------



## C&E Guy

Windows Of The World - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

World Where You Live - Crowded House


----------



## C&E Guy

Live Forever - Oasis


----------



## Contused

Forever Came Today — Diana Ross And The Supremes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Today The Sun's On Us - Sophie Ellis-Bextor


----------



## C&E Guy

Use It Up And Wear It Out - Odyssey


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Out Of Time - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Contused

Time Won't Let Me — The Outsiders


----------



## Brando77

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Train Kept A-Rollin' - The Yardbirds


Hey! Johnny Burnette Trio! Better, earlier version.


----------



## Brando77

Me and Mrs Jones - Billy Paul.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

One Step Beyond - Madness


----------



## Contused

Beyond The Sea — Bobby Darin


----------



## C&E Guy

Sea Of Heartbreak - Johnny Cash (also a version by Rosanne Cash & Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Break Away - The Beach Boys


----------



## C&E Guy

Away From Me - Evanescence


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

From Me to You - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

You Were Good In Your Time - Morrissey


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Your Time Is Gonna Come - Led Zeppelin


----------



## C&E Guy

Come Dancing - The Kinks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

C&E Guy said:


> Come Dancing - The Kinks


Good choice, great song.

Dancing In The Moonlight (It's Caught Me In Its Spotlight) - Thin Lizzy


----------



## Contused

Spotlight The Sun — Backyard Babies


----------



## C&E Guy

The Sun Ain't Gonna Shine (Anymore) - The Walker Brothers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

More Than I Can Say - Leo Sayer


----------



## C&E Guy

Say You Love Me - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Me Tender - Elvis Presley


----------



## C&E Guy

Tender Is The Night - Jackson Browne


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down - The Band


----------



## Contused

Down In The Boondocks — Billy Joe Royal


----------



## C&E Guy

Here we go again!

She Loves You - The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Your Mother Should Know - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

Know Your Enemy - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mystic Of The East - Van Morrison


----------



## C&E Guy

East St. Louis Toodle-Oo - Steely Dan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Oops... I Did It Again - Britney Spears


----------



## Contused

Again Today — Brandi Carlile


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Today Is Your Day - Shania Twain


----------



## Contused

Day Is Done — Peter, Paul And Mary


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Done Too Soon - Neil Diamond


----------



## Contused

Sooner or Later — The Grass Roots


----------



## C&E Guy

Later On - Kate Nash


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On The Road Again - Canned Heat


----------



## C&E Guy

Against The Grain - Garth Brooks


----------



## adrian1der

Ain't no mountain high enough - Marvin Gaye


----------



## Contused

Enough Rope — Chris Knight


----------



## C&E Guy

Rope Bridge Crossing - PJ Harvey & John Parish


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Crossing The Rubicon - Bob Dylan


----------



## C&E Guy

Consider Yourself - The Artful Dodger (from the _Oliver_ soundtrack)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Self Control - Laura Branigan


----------



## C&E Guy

Control Freak - Armin van Buuren


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Freaks In Love - Elton John


----------



## Contused

Love Attack — James Carr


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Attack Of The Fifty Foot Woman - The Tubes


----------



## Contused

Woman Of The World — Amy MacDonald


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

World Turning - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## C&E Guy

Turning Japanese - The Vapors


----------



## Contused

Japanese Modernist — Merry


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Is There Anybody Out There? - Pink Floyd


----------



## C&E Guy

There Goes My Baby - The Drifters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My Baby Just Cares For Me - Nina Simone


----------



## C&E Guy

Me And A Gun - Tori Amos


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Gunshot to the Head of Trepidation - Trivium


----------



## C&E Guy

Only Human - Cheryl Cole


----------



## Contused

Human Stew — Abby Normal


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ew! - Jimmy Fallon


----------



## C&E Guy

We Are Alive - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Alive and Kicking - Simple Minds


----------



## C&E Guy

King For A Day - Green Day


----------



## Contused

Day Is Done — Peter, Paul And Mary


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Done Too Soon - Neil Diamond


----------



## C&E Guy

Soon After Midnight - Bob Dylan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Midnight At The Oasis - Maria Muldaur


----------



## Contused

Oasis De Fantasia — Daddy Yankee


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Am A Tangerine - Tommy James & the Shondells


----------



## Contused

Tangerine Visions — The Little Ones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Visions Of Johanna - Bob Dylan


----------



## Contused

Johanna Of The Spirits — Cherry Poppin Daddies


----------



## nonethewiser

Spirits having flown  Bee Gees


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Owner Of A Lonely Heart - Yes


----------



## Contused

Heartbeat, It's A Lovebeat — DeFranco Family Ft. Tony DeFranco


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Beat The Clock - Sparks


----------



## Contused

Clock With No Hands — The Roots


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Handsome Devil - The Smiths


----------



## C&E Guy

Devil Gate Drive - Suzi Quatro (who just turned 71!!!!!!)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Drive-In Saturday - David Bowie


----------



## C&E Guy

Saturday Come Slow - Massive Attack


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Slow Hand - The Pointer Sisters


----------



## C&E Guy

Hand Over Fist - Rush


----------



## Contused

Fist Of The Northern Destroyer — Clandestine Blaze


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Destroyer Of Senses - Shadows Fall


----------



## Contused

Senses Working Overtime — Mandy Moore


----------



## adrian1der

Times They Are a Changin - Bob Dylan


----------



## Contused

Changin' Jobs — Cindy & Roy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Jobsworth - Jeremy Taylor


----------



## Contused

Worthy, You Are Worthy — Matt Redman


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Thy Word - Amy Grant


----------



## C&E Guy

Word Up! - Cameo


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Up Around the Bend - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## C&E Guy

Bend It - Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Titch


----------



## Contused

Itchycoo Park — The Small Faces


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Park Life - Blur


----------



## Contused

Life Is A Minestrone — 10cc


----------



## C&E Guy

One Day Like This - Elbow


----------



## Contused

This Is The Song That Never Ends — Hannah And Viola


----------



## C&E Guy

End Seekers - Oh, Sleeper


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

RSVP - Maren Morris


----------



## C&E Guy

P.S. I Love You - The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Love Your Smile - Shanice


----------



## C&E Guy

Smiley Happy People - R.E.M.


----------



## Contused

People Are Strange — The Doors


----------



## C&E Guy

Strange Magic - ELO


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Magical Mystery Tour - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

Our Last Summer - ABBA


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Summer Breeze - Seals & Crofts


----------



## C&E Guy

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Zero She Flies - Al Stewart


----------



## Contused

Flies On The Butter — Wynonna Judd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Butterflies And Hurricanes - Muse


----------



## Contused

Hurricanes And Hand Grenades — Jason Isbell


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Design For Life - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## Contused

Life Is A Rock (But The Radio Rolled Me) — Reunion


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Me And Julio Down By The Schoolyard - Paul Simon


----------



## Contused

Schoolyard Warfare — To The Rats And Wolves


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Farewell, Angelina - Joan Baez


----------



## Contused

Angelina Jolie — Tom Helsen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lies Greed Misery - Linkin Park


----------



## C&E Guy

Misery Business - Paramore


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Business Man - Dizzee Rascal


----------



## C&E Guy

Man In Black - Johnny Cash


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Black Coffee in Bed - Squeeze


----------



## Contused

Bed Of My Chevy — Justin Moore


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Chevy Van - Sammy Johns


----------



## Contused

Van Diemen's Land — Cara Dillon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Land of Confusion - Genesis


----------



## Contused

Confusion And Clarity — Andrew W.K.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tymps (the Sick in the Head Song) - Fiona Apple


----------



## Contused

Song For Singapore — Corrinne May


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Orestes - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Contused

Reste (Stay) — Claude Francois


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Stayin' Alive - Bee Gees


----------



## C&E Guy

Live And Let Die - Paul McCartney & Wings


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Die Young Stay Pretty - Blondie


----------



## C&E Guy

Pretty Beat Up - The Rolling Stones


----------



## adrian1der

Uptown Girl - Billy Joel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Girls Just Want To Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## C&E Guy

Funny How Love Can Be - The Turtles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Beast Of Burden - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Contused

Burden On My Heart — Boosie Badazz


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heartattack and Vine - Tom Waits


----------



## adrian1der

Never Going To Give You Up - Rick Astley


----------



## C&E Guy

Up In The Sky - Oasis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Sky is Crying - George Thorogood & The Destroyers


----------



## adrian1der

Crying - Roy Orbison


----------



## C&E Guy

Crying In The Rain - The Everly Brothers


----------



## adrian1der

Raining in My Heart - Buddy Holly


----------



## C&E Guy

Heartbeat - Buddy Holly


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heartbeat Away - Sheryl Crow


----------



## C&E Guy

Away From Me - Evanescence


----------



## adrian1der

Men in Black - Will Smith


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Black Dog - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Contused

Doggin' Around — Jackie Wilson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Around The World - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Contused

The World Is A Ghetto — War


----------



## C&E Guy

Ghetto Child - The Spinners


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Childhood's End - Pink Floyd


----------



## C&E Guy

End It On This - No Doubt


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

This Ole House - Rosemary Clooney

(they don't make 'em like that anymore)


----------



## adrian1der

House of the Rising Sun - The Animals


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sunday Bloody Sunday - U2


----------



## C&E Guy

Sunday Morning - Maroon 5


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sunday Morning Coming Down - Johnny Cash


----------



## Contused

Coming Down To Beijing — Brain Failure


----------



## C&E Guy

Jingle Jangle - Doo Wop Legends


----------



## Contused

Jingle Jangle Joe — Arabesque


----------



## adrian1der

Joe DiMaggio Done it Again - Billy Bragg


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Against The Wind - Bob Seger


----------



## adrian1der

Wind Beneath My Wings - Bette Midler


----------



## C&E Guy

Wings Of Desire - Wishbone Ash


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Desire As - Prefab Sprout


----------



## adrian1der

As Time Goes By - Dooley Wilson (Sam in Casablanca)


----------



## C&E Guy

Bye Bye Baby - Frankie Valli & The 4 Seasons


----------



## adrian1der

Baby Driver - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Contused

Driver Education — Amy Ray


----------



## C&E Guy

On The Turning Away - Pink Floyd


----------



## Contused

Away From The Current — Keiko Necesario


----------



## adrian1der

Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## Contused

Sandman Apocalypse — One Man Army And The Undead Quartet


----------



## C&E Guy

Apocalypse Please - Muse


----------



## adrian1der

Please Please Me - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

Me Myself And I - De La Soul


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

And It Stoned Me - Van Morrison


----------



## C&E Guy

Mean Street - Van Halen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Street Fighting Man - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Contused

Man In The Box — Alice In Chains


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Box Of Rain - Grateful Dead


----------



## Contused

Rainy Day Women #12 & #35 — Bob Dylan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

35 MPH Town - Toby Keith


----------



## Contused

Town Without Pity — Gene Pitney


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pity Party - Melanie Martinez


----------



## Contused

Party Lights — Claudine Clark


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lights of Taormina - Mark Knopfler


----------



## Contused

Mi Nah Easy —  Biga Ranx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Easy Money - Billy Joel


----------



## Contused

Money Back Guarantee — Five Man Electrical Band


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Guaranteed - Eddie Vedder


----------



## Contused

Guaranteed To Bleed — Mister Monster


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bleeding Heart - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## kentish maid

Heart breaker
Dionne Warwick


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kern River - Emmylou Harris


----------



## kentish maid

River Deep, Mountain High - Ike and Tina Turner


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

High Noon - Frankie Laine


----------



## kentish maid

No one - Alicia Keys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

No One To Depend On - Santana


----------



## kentish maid

On the Run - Pink Floyd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Runaway - Del Shannon


----------



## kentish maid

Way Down - Tim McGraw


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Down on the Corner - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Contused

Corner Of The Sky — The Jackson 5


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sky Pilot - Eric Burdon & The Animals


----------



## Contused

Pilot With A Fear Of Heights — Felicity


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Eight Second Ride - Jake Owen


----------



## Contused

Ride Your Pony — Lee Dorsey


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pony Boy - The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Contused

Boyfriend — Selena Gomez


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Friend Of The Devil - Grateful Dead


----------



## Contused

Devil With A Blue Dress On — Mitch Ryder And The Detroit Wheels


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Songs For The Summer - Stereophonics


----------



## Contused

Summertime, Summertime — The Jamies


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Summertime Blues - Eddie Cochran


----------



## Contused

Blues My Naughty Sweetie Taught To Me — Bob Greene and New Orleans Society Orchestra


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Omen Reprise - The Prodigy


----------



## Contused

Reprise: Sober — Lord Of The Lost


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bermuda Triangle - Barry Manilow


----------



## Contused

Triangle Walks — Fever Ray


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Walks Like Rihanna - The Wanted


----------



## kentish maid

Anna (Go To Him) - recorded by Beatles, no idea who did it originally lol


----------



## Contused

Him or Me - What's It Gonna Be? — Paul Revere And The Raiders


----------



## Mee Crow Wah Vey

Be My Little Rock And Roll Queen  - The Subways


----------



## kentish maid

Queen of my Heart - Westlife


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heart of Gold - Neil Young


----------



## kentish maid

Golden Brown - The Stranglers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Brown Eyed Girl - Van Morrison


----------



## kentish maid

Girls on Film - Duran Duran


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Filmstar - Suede


----------



## Contused

Star Shopping — Lil Peep


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shopping Bags (She Got from You) - De La Soul


----------



## kentish maid

You Really Got Me - The Kinks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Me And Bobby McGee - Janis Joplin


----------



## kentish maid

Geekin - Will.I.Am


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

King of Comedy - R.E.M.


----------



## kentish maid

Dystopia - Megadeath


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Piano Man - Billy Joel


----------



## Contused

Many Tears Ago — Connie Francis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Agony - Paloma Faith


----------



## Contused

Agony Fires — Army Of The Pharaohs


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Firestarter - The Prodigy


----------



## Contused

Startercoat — Royce da 5'9"


----------



## kentish maid

Atlantis - Donovan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Antisocial - Ed Sheeran


----------



## Contused

Anti Social Manifesto — Manic Street Preachers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Stone Free - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## kentish maid

Free Bird - Lynyrd Skynrd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bird On The Wire - Leonard Cohen


----------



## kentish maid

Wired for Sound - Cliff Richard


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sound And Vision - David Bowie


----------



## kentish maid

Vision of Love - Maria Carey


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Shack - The B-52s


----------



## kentish maid

Shacklers Revenge - Guns and Roses


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Revenge Is Sweeter (Than You Ever Were) - The Veronicas


----------



## kentish maid

We're on the Road Again - Ringo Starr


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Against The Wind - Bob Seger


----------



## kentish maid

Windmills of Your Mind - Noel Harrison


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mind Your Manners - Pearl Jam


----------



## Contused

Manners & Physique — Adam Ant


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Questions For The Angels - Paul Simon


----------



## Contused

Angels Fall Sometimes — Josh Turner


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sometimes It Snows in April - Prince


----------



## kentish maid

April's Touch of Gold - David Bowie


----------



## Mee Crow Wah Vey

Gold On The Ceiling  -  The Black Keys


----------



## Contused

Ceiling Wax — Chairlift


----------



## kentish maid

X Marks the Spot - Cold Play


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Spotlight - Crosby & Nash


----------



## kentish maid

Light My Fire - The Doors


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fire and Water - Free


----------



## kentish maid

Waterloo Sunset - The Kinks


----------



## Contused

Sunset Superman — Dio


----------



## kentish maid

Man Alive - Deep Purple


----------



## Contused

Alive — Bee Gees


----------



## kentish maid

Alive and Kicking - Simple Minds


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

King of Comedy - R.E.M.


----------



## kentish maid

Dying Inside - Gary Barlow


----------



## adrian1der

Sidewinder sleeps tonite - REM


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tesla Girls - OMD


----------



## kentish maid

Girls Just Want to Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Funny How Time Flies (When You're Having Fun) - Janet Jackson


----------



## kentish maid

Fun, Fun, Fun - Beachboys


----------



## Contused

Function At The Junction — Shorty Long


----------



## kentish maid

On The Road Again - Canned Heat


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Against All Odds (Take A Look At Me Now) - Phil Collins


----------



## kentish maid

Now That You're Gone - Joe Cocker


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Gone Fishin' - Bing Crosby & Louis Armstrong


----------



## kentish maid

Shine A Light - Rolling Stones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Light up or leave me alone - Traffic


----------



## kentish maid

Alone Again, Naturally - Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rally Round - Steel Pulse


----------



## kentish maid

Round Every Corner - Petula Clark


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cornerstone - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## kentish maid

_Stoned Love - The Supremes_


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Song For A Vampire - Annie Lennox


----------



## Contused

Vampire Woman — B'z


----------



## kentish maid

Woman's World - Cher


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

World Gone Crazy - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## Contused

Crazy Mama — J.J. Cale


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mama Told Me (Not to Come) - Three Dog Night


----------



## Contused

Come A Little Bit Closer — Jay And The Americans


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Closer than You Might Believe - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Contused

Believe In Humanity — Carole King


----------



## Seabreeze

Human - rag n bone man


----------



## Seabreeze

Human Touch - Springsteen


----------



## Seabreeze

Touch Me - the Doors


----------



## Seabreeze

Me myself I - de la soul


----------



## Seabreeze

I am I said - Neil Diamond


----------



## Seabreeze

Say my name - Destiny's Child


----------



## Seabreeze

Pride, in the name of love - U2


----------



## Seabreeze

Love in an elevator - Aerosmith


----------



## Seabreeze

Lift - Radiohead


----------



## Seabreeze

Lift me up - Moby


----------



## Seabreeze

Pick up the pieces - average white band


----------



## Seabreeze

Piece of my heart - Emma Franklin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heartache Tonight - Eagles


----------



## Contused

Tonight's The Night — Solomon Burke


----------



## Mee Crow Wah Vey

Night Boat To Cairo  - Madness


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Roses Are Red (My Love) - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Mee Crow Wah Vey

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Roses Are Red (My Love) - Bobby Vinton


Eh?


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Plus One - Haircut 100


----------



## adrian1der

One of these nights - Eagles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mee Crow Wah Vey said:


> Eh?


We have bent the original rules a little bit.  So where there is a difficult follow on we're allowing part of the last word to be used instead of the whole word. 
So for:
Night Boat To Cai*ro* - Madness
Using the last two letters allows
*Ro*ses Are Red (My Love) - Bobby Vinton 

Nights On Broadway - Bee Gees


----------



## C&E Guy

Way Down - Elvis Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Down To The River To Pray - Alison Krauss


----------



## C&E Guy

Pray Out Loud - Jessica Simpson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Louder Than Words - Pink Floyd


----------



## Contused

Words Of Love — The Mamas And The Papas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Minus Zero / No Limit - Bob Dylan


----------



## C&E Guy

No Limit Party - Master P


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Party Doll - Buddy Knox & the Rhythm Orchids


----------



## C&E Guy

Dolls In The Shadow - Tangerine Dream


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shadows On The Sky - Barclay James Harvest


----------



## freesia

Sky Full of Song - Florence +The Machine


----------



## adrian1der

Songbird - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bird Dog - The Everly Brothers


----------



## C&E Guy

Dog Days Are Over-  Florence & The Machine


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Over My Shoulder - Mike + the Mechanics


----------



## Contused

Shoulder Mountain — Andrew Bird


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mountain Jam - The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Contused

Jam Up Jelly Tight — Tommy Roe


----------



## mikeyB

Tightwad Hill - Greenday


----------



## C&E Guy

Hill Groove - Joe Satriani


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Groove Is in the Heart - Deee-Lite


----------



## C&E Guy

Heartbreaker - Dionne Warwicke


----------



## Contused

Heartbreaker, Bonecrusher — Grizzly Knows No Remorse


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sherry Darling - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## C&E Guy

Darling Nikki - Prince


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kicking and Screaming - Funeral for a Friend


----------



## freesia

Screaming Night Hog - Steppenwolf


----------



## C&E Guy

Ogre Battle - Queen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Battle Born - The Killers


----------



## Contused

Born To Wander — Rare Earth


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wanderlust - Paul McCartney


----------



## C&E Guy

Lust For Life - Iggy Pop


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Life Is A Minestrone - 10cc


----------



## C&E Guy

One Of These Days - Pink Floyd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Days That Used To Be - Neil Young


----------



## Jennyninja

Ever fallen in love  - Buzzcocks


----------



## Jennyninja

Jennyninja said:


> Ever fallen in love  - Buzzcocks


Oops I appear to have gone out of sync. Sorry! Here's another to put that right...

Be my baby


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My Baby Just Cares For Me - Nina Simone


----------



## Contused

Me And Bobby McGee — Janis Joplin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Geek U.S.A. - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Contused

USAliens — Jesse Rutherford


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Aliens Exist - blink-182


----------



## Contused

Exist To Exit — Arch Enemy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Exit Music (For A Film) - Radiohead


----------



## C&E Guy

Film Theme - Simple Minds


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Meaning Of Soul - Oasis


----------



## adrian1der

Soul of a Woman - Neil Young


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Woman from Tokyo - Deep Purple


----------



## C&E Guy

Tokyo Joe - Bryan Ferry


----------



## adrian1der

Joey - Bon Jovi


----------



## C&E Guy

Eye Of The Tiger - Survivor


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tiger Feet - Mud


----------



## mikeyB

Feet For Hands - Everything Everything


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Handsome Devil - The Smiths


----------



## Contused

Devil With A Blue Dress On/Good Golly Miss Molly — Mitch Ryder And The Detroit Wheels


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Molly Malone - Sinéad O’Connor


----------



## C&E Guy

Lonely Boy - Andrew Gold


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boys Don't Cry - The Cure


----------



## adrian1der

Don't Cry for me Argentina - Elaine Page


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

In A Broken Dream - Python Lee Jackson


----------



## Contused

Dream On Little Dreamer — Perry Como


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dreamer in My Dreams - Wilco


----------



## Contused

Dreams Of The Everyday Housewife — Glen Campbell


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Housewife's Prayer - Pistol Annies


----------



## C&E Guy

Prayer for You - Usher


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

For Your Eyes Only - Sheena Easton


----------



## C&E Guy

Only The Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## adrian1der

Lonely Tonight - Duran Duran


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tonight's The Night (Gonna Be Alright) - Rod Stewart


----------



## adrian1der

Alright Tonight - AC/DC


----------



## C&E Guy

Tonight, Tonight, Tonight  - Genesis

(No help really!)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tonight I'm Yours (Don't Hurt Me) - Rod Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Melting Pot - Blue Mink


----------



## Contused

Potion Seller — 100 Gecs


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ernie (The Fastest Milkman In The West) - Benny Hill


----------



## Contused

West Of The Wall — Toni Fisher


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Wall Street Shuffle - 10cc


----------



## Contused

Shuffle Your Feet — Black Rebel Motorcycle Club


----------



## adrian1der

Feet on the Ground - The Hollies


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Grounds for Divorce - Elbow


----------



## C&E Guy

Cemetry Gates - The Smiths


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Gates Of Eden - Bob Dylan


----------



## adrian1der

Eden is Burning - John Mellencamp


----------



## C&E Guy

Burning Down The House - Talking Heads


----------



## adrian1der

House of the Rising Sun - The Animals


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sunday Morning Coming Down - Johnny Cash


----------



## adrian1der

Down to the Waterline - Dire Straits


----------



## Contused

Waterline — Dizzy Mizz Lizzy


----------



## adrian1der

Line of Fire - Journey


----------



## Contused

Fire And Rain — Johnny Rivers And Friends


----------



## adrian1der

Raining in my Heart - Buddy Holly


----------



## Contused

Heartbreak Ahead — The Murmaids


----------



## mikeyB

Headless Cross - Black Sabbath


----------



## adrian1der

Crosscut Saw - Eric Clapton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Saw Red - Sublime


----------



## C&E Guy

Red Red Wine - UB40


----------



## adrian1der

Wine, Women and Song - Whitesnake


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Songs From The Wood - Jethro Tull


----------



## adrian1der

Woodstock - Joni Mitchell


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Stockholm Syndrome - One Direction


----------



## C&E Guy

Rome (Wasn't Built In A Day) - Morcheeba


----------



## adrian1der

Day Dream Believer - Monkees


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Every Kinda People - Robert Palmer


----------



## adrian1der

Peoples Parties - Joni Mitchell


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Parties at the Disco - Asher Roth


----------



## Contused

Discord — The Living Tombstone


----------



## adrian1der

Ordinary People - The Kinks


----------



## Contused

People Get Ready — The Impressions


----------



## adrian1der

Ready and Willing - Whitesnake


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Willing & Able - Disclosure


----------



## Contused

Able Bodied Man — Bobby Bare


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Man! I Feel Like a Woman! - Shania Twain


----------



## Contused

Woman's Got Soul — The Impressions


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Soul Kitchen - The Doors


----------



## Contused

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Soul Kitchen - The Doors


Kitchen Knife — Bodyjar


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Knife-Edge - Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## freesia

Knife Edge - Emerson Lake & Palmer


----------



## freesia

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Knife-Edge - Emerson, Lake & Palmer


@MeeTooTeeTwo great minds think alike!


----------



## freesia

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Knife-Edge - Emerson, Lake & Palmer


Edge of Seventeen , Stevie Nicks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Seventeen Forever - Robin Beck


----------



## freesia

Forever Young - Rod Stewart


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Was tempted to post "Young Turks - Rod Stewart" but that would've snookered everything. 
So instead
Young Girl - Gary Puckett & The Union Gap


----------



## freesia

Girls Just Wanna Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Funky Broadway - Wilson (it won't get better if you) Pickett


----------



## Contused

Broadway Melody — D.C. LaRue


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Melody Ann - The Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## adrian1der

Annie's Song - John Denver


----------



## freesia

Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## Mee Crow Wah Vey

Blue Skinned Beast - Madness


----------



## freesia

Beast of Burden - The Rolling Stones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Burden In My Hand - Soundgarden


----------



## C&E Guy

Hand Held In Black & White  - Dollar (or, as my brother calls them, Dollop!)


----------



## freesia

White Wedding - Billy idol


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wedding in Berlin - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## adrian1der

Lincoln County - The Kinks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Count Your Blessings Instead Of Sheep - Bing Crosby


----------



## adrian1der

Epitaph - Judas Priest


----------



## C&E Guy

Photograph - Ringo Starr


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Photographs & Memories - Jim Croce


----------



## adrian1der

Memories Fade - Tears for Fears


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fade Like a Shadow - KT Tunstall


----------



## adrian1der

Shadows and Light - Joni Mitchel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lightnin' Strikes - Lou Christie


----------



## C&E Guy

Kesey - Jon & Roy


----------



## adrian1der

Eye of the Tiger - Survivor


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Eye of the Tiger - Survivor


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

SNAP!
Tiger Feet - Mud


----------



## adrian1der

Feet Don't Fail Me Now - Utopia


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Now Generation - The Black Eyed Peas


----------



## adrian1der

Generation Landslide - Alice Cooper


----------



## C&E Guy

One Way Or Another - Blondie


----------



## adrian1der

C&E Guy said:


> One Way Or Another - Blondie


I think you may have missed my post


----------



## Contused

C&E Guy said:


> One Way Or Another - Blondie


Another Sleepless Night — Jimmy Clanton


----------



## C&E Guy

adrian1der said:


> I think you may have missed my post


I certainly seemed to have. It definitely wasn't there when I started my reply. Sorry Adrian.

Hope this doesn't cause too much confusion. So I'll now reply to Confused's post with:


Night Fever - Bee Gees


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Every Breath You Take - The Police


----------



## adrian1der

Take My Breath Away - Berlin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Away From The Sun - 3 Doors Down


----------



## adrian1der

Sunday Morning Call - Oasis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Call Off The Search - Katie Melua


----------



## C&E Guy

Search Your Heart - Wilson Pickett


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heartache Tonight - Eagles


----------



## adrian1der

Night Train to Memphis - Dolly Parton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Memphis Skyline - Rufus Wainwright


----------



## adrian1der

Line of Fire - Journey


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fire Brigade - The Move


----------



## adrian1der

Death Alley Driver - Rainbow


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

River Deep - Mountain High - Ike & Tina Turner


----------



## freesia

High Life - Mike + The Mechanics


----------



## Contused

Life Is A Rock (But The Radio Rolled Me) — Reunion


----------



## C&E Guy

Messin' Around - Pitbull


----------



## Contused

Around The World — Bing Crosby


----------



## adrian1der

Worlds Collide - Def Leppard


----------



## Contused

Collides With Beauty — Atb


----------



## adrian1der

Beauty and the Beast - David Bowie


----------



## freesia

Beast of Burden - The Rolling Stones


----------



## C&E Guy

Denise - Randy & The Rainbows (which became _Denis_ by Blondie)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Denise At Sixteen - Al Stewart


----------



## adrian1der

Teenage Dirtbag - Wheatus


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Baggy Trousers - Madness


----------



## Contused

Erst Ein Cappuccino — Kristina Bach


----------



## freesia

No Goodbyes - Dua Lipa


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Goodbye's (The Saddest Word) - Celine Dion


----------



## C&E Guy

Word Up - Cameo


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Up the Junction - Squeeze


----------



## C&E Guy

One Week Last Summer - Joni Mitchell


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Summertime Blues - Eddie Cochran


----------



## C&E Guy

Blue Sky - The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blue Sky Mine - Midnight Oil


----------



## adrian1der

Mine Again - Mariah Carey


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Against The Wind - Bob Seger


----------



## adrian1der

Wind Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mary Jane's Last Dance - Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers


----------



## adrian1der

Dancehall - Blur


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dance Hall Days - Wang Chung


----------



## adrian1der

Daysleeper - REM


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sleeper In Metropolis - Anne Clark


----------



## C&E Guy

Listen to Me - The Hollies


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

To Me You Are A Work Of Art - Morrissey


----------



## adrian1der

Artificial Man - The Kinks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Man Of Constant Sorrow - The Stanley Brothers


----------



## Contused

Sorrow Throughout The Nine Worlds — Amon Amarth


----------



## freesia

World's on Fire -The Prodigy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fire and Water - Free


----------



## Contused

Watermelon Man — Mongo Santamaria


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Manic Monday - Bangles


----------



## Contused

Monday Morning Merle — Cody Johnson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Best I could do. 
Let's Spend The Night Together - The Rolling Stones


----------



## C&E Guy

Together We Are Beautiful - Fern Kinney


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Beautiful Noise - Neil Diamond


----------



## C&E Guy

Noise Epic - The Verve


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pictures Of Lily - The Who


----------



## adrian1der

Lily the  Pink - Scaffold


----------



## Contused

Pink Cookies In A Plastic Bag Getting Crushed By Buildings — LL Cool J


----------



## C&E Guy

Buildings in The Sky - Izzy Stradlin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sky Pilot - The Animals


----------



## C&E Guy

Pilot Baby - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Baby Come Back - The Equals


----------



## adrian1der

Back in the USSR - Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

Russians - Sting

(See what I did there!)


----------



## Contused

Russians & Americans — Al Stewart


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

American Sports - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Contused

Sportstar — (Sandy) Alex G


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Star Treatment - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## C&E Guy

Mental - Eels


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Talkin' Bear Mountain Picnic Massacre Blues - Bob Dylan


----------



## C&E Guy

Blue Suede Shoes - Elvis Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shoeshine Boy - Eddie Kendricks


----------



## C&E Guy

Boys Are Back In Town - Thin Lizzy


----------



## adrian1der

Town Cryer - Elvis Costello


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Yertle The Turtle - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Contused

Turtle Dove & The Crow — Mandolin Orange


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Crown of Creation - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## C&E Guy

Ion Square - Bloc Party


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Square One - Tom Petty


----------



## adrian1der

One for my Baby and One More for the Road - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Road To Mandalay - Robbie Williams


----------



## adrian1der

Lay Lady Lay - Bob Dylan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lay Down Sally - Eric Clapton


----------



## C&E Guy

Sally Cinnamon - The Stone Roses


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cinnamon Girl - Neil Young


----------



## adrian1der

Girl from Yesterday - Eagles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Yesterday's Wine - Willie Nelson


----------



## Contused

Wine, Beer, Whiskey — Little Big Town


----------



## C&E Guy

Key Largo - Bertie Higgins

(And all true Scotsmen spell whisky without an "e")


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Largo al Factotum - Gioachino Rossini


----------



## Contused

C&E Guy said:


> (And all true Scotsmen spell whisky without an "e")


It's a Merkin song, hence the mis-spelling with an 'e'.

Tumbando El Club — 0-600 & Neo Pistéa


----------



## freesia

Club Tropicana - Wham


----------



## C&E Guy

Can A Drummer Get Some? - Travis Barker


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Something In The Air - Thunderclap Newman


----------



## adrian1der

Air That I Breathe - Hollies


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Breathe Again - Toni Braxton


----------



## C&E Guy

Against All Odds (Take A Look At Me Now) - Phil Collins


----------



## Contused

Nowhere To Run — Martha And The Vandellas


----------



## adrian1der

Run Like Hell - Pink Floyd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hell Bent For Leather - Judas Priest


----------



## Contused

Leather, Bristles, Studs And Ignorance — Anti System


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ignorance is Bliss - Ramones


----------



## Contused

Bliss On Mushrooms — Infected Mushroom


----------



## Mee Crow Wah Vey

Rooms On Fire - Stevie Nicks


----------



## Contused

Fire On The Mountain — The Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## chaoticcar

Mountain  High river deep

Carol


----------



## Contused

Deep Purple — Nino Tempo And April Stevens


----------



## C&E Guy

Purple Haze  - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hazel Eyes - The Darkness


----------



## C&E Guy

Eyes On the Prize - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Prizefighters - Steve Hackett


----------



## C&E Guy

Couldn't find anything at all, so:

Fighting In The Street - Cockney Rejects


----------



## adrian1der

Street Jesus - Aerosmith


----------



## Contused

Jesus Is Just Alright — The Doobie Brothers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Right Back Where We Started From - Maxine Nightingale


----------



## Contused

From The Teacher To The Preacher — Gene Chandler And Barbara Acklin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Preacherman - Bananarama


----------



## Contused

Herman The Hermit — Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hermit the Frog - Marina


----------



## Contused

Frogs With Dirty Little Lips — Frank Zappa


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lipstick On Your Collar - Connie Francis


----------



## Contused

Collard Greens & Cornbread — Fantasia


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cornbread, Peas and Black Molasses - Sonny Terry and Brownie McGhee


----------



## freesia

Session Man - The Kinks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Man Of Constant Sorrow - The Stanley Brothers


----------



## freesia

Sorrow -David Bowie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rowing - Soundgarden


----------



## Contused

Rowing Song — Patty Griffin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On Graveyard Hill - Pixies


----------



## Contused

Hills Of Roane County — Stanley Brothers


----------



## C&E Guy

Count Your Blessings Instead Of Sheep - Diana Krall


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sheepskin Tearaway - Pete Doherty


----------



## C&E Guy

Away form Me - Evanescence


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Me And Julio Down By The Schoolyard - Paul Simon


----------



## Contused

Schoolyard Warfare — To The Rats And Wolves


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Farewell To The Fairground - White Lies


----------



## Contused

Fairground Attraction — Fairground Attraction


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Action Is My Middle Name - Morrissey


----------



## Contused

Name Droppin' — T-Bone


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Droppin' Em - LL Cool J


----------



## Contused

Empty Pages — Traffic


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ages Of You - R.E.M.


----------



## C&E Guy

You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Long Live Love - Sandie Shaw


----------



## C&E Guy

Love In An Elevator - Aerosmith


----------



## Contused

Elevator Action — Fireside


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Action Is My Middle Name - Morrissey

Déjà vu


----------



## C&E Guy

Name Of The Game - ABBA


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Game of Love - Wayne Fontana & The Mindbenders


----------



## kevinr

Did I hear correctly on the TV news or maybe seen it on the Teletext service that ABBA is going back touring and they have done some new tracks they must be short of money or are trying to get there status back. I quite like ABBA they did some good tracks if I am having a quiet day and away from heavy Rock and Metal music I lay down and chill out to ABBA.


----------



## C&E Guy

kevinr said:


> Did I hear correctly on the TV news or maybe seen it on the Teletext service that ABBA is going back touring and they have done some new tracks they must be short of money or are trying to get there status back. I quite like ABBA they did some good tracks if I am having a quiet day and away from heavy Rock and Metal music I lay down and chill out to ABBA.


 Yes. They were supposed to release 5 new tracks last year but it got delayed.


Love The One You're With - Stephen Stills


----------



## adrian1der

With a Little Help From My Friends - Beatles


----------



## kevinr

Thank you C&E Guy for the information


----------



## Contused

Friendship Train — Gladys Knight And The Pips


----------



## C&E Guy

Trains And Boats And Planes - Billy J Kramer & The Dakotas


----------



## adrian1der

Plane Song - Katie Melua


----------



## kevinr

Hi Adrian1der I may be into heavy Metal, Hard Rock and Thrash Metal but I do have a soft side to me if I have had a real horrible Sh**y day l put my Bluetooth headphones on and listen to Abba or My all Time Favourite Country Singer Jim Reeves All his songs are so soothing.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song For a Future Generation - The B-52s


----------



## adrian1der

Generation Landslide - Alice Cooper


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Slide Away - Oasis


----------



## C&E Guy

Away From The Sun - 3 Doors Down


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sunday Morning Coming Down - Johnny Cash


----------



## adrian1der

Down the Dustpipe - Status Quo


----------



## kevinr

Oh now you're talking Adrian1der. One of my all time bands is status Quo I had a mate who use to own a pub he converted it into a Rock pub and 4 Rock bars all sound proofed and each bar played different Rock music. The main bar played Status Quo, Suzi Quatro, Nazareth, Creedence Clearwater Revival the list goes on and on.


----------



## C&E Guy

Pipe Line - Johnny Thunders


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Line Up - Elastica


----------



## adrian1der

Up Where We Belong - Joe Cocker and Jennifer Warnes


----------



## Contused

Belong Here — 78violet


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Here Comes The Knight - Van Morrison


----------



## Contused

Knight Of The Swords — Diamond Head


----------



## kevinr

Nights in White Satin The Moody Blues


----------



## C&E Guy

Sat In Your Lap - Kate Bush


----------



## kevinr

Wow Another great song I love Kate Bush, C&EGuy


----------



## adrian1der

Apples and Oranges - Pink Floyd


----------



## kevinr

What about See Emily Play. Adrian1der


----------



## adrian1der

I do like their early stuff @kevinr


----------



## kevinr

Oh and so do I @adrian1der


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Oranges and Lemons - Suggs and Jools Holland


----------



## kevinr

A whiter shade of pale - Procum Harlum


----------



## C&E Guy

Pale Shelter - Tears For Fears


----------



## adrian1der

Shelter from the Storm - Bob Dylan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Storm the Palace - Catatonia


----------



## kevinr

I haven't heard any of them songs.
But I do like the Great Rock And Roll Swindle


----------



## C&E Guy

Ace of Spades - Motorhead


----------



## kevinr

C&E Guy Now you're talking


----------



## adrian1der

Desperado - The Eagles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Desperados Under The Eaves - Warren Zevon


----------



## kevinr

Never heard of them


----------



## adrian1der

Estranged - Guns & Roses


----------



## C&E Guy

Strange Days - The Doors


----------



## kevinr

Never heard of it but have heard of paradise city


----------



## kevinr

Where are you finding these songs I have never heard of them. But it could be due to brain damage


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Days That Used To Be - Neil Young


----------



## kevinr

Two Lane Black Top - Rob Zombie 
Dragula - Rob Zombie 
Spook Show Baby - Rob Zombie 
Living Dead Girl - Rob Zombie


----------



## Contused

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Days That Used To Be - Neil Young


Be True To Your School — The Beach Boys


----------



## kevinr

Greatest Hits - The Beach Boys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

School's Out - Alice Cooper


----------



## kevinr

Yeah Not Half- MeeTooTeeTwo


----------



## kevinr

NO More Tears - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## kevinr

Run To The Hills - Iron Maiden


----------



## C&E Guy

I am lost here. These titles are all over the place.

I think we're at >>


Out In The Fields - Gary Moore


----------



## adrian1der

@kevinr The game is to find a song title that starts with the end of the previous title. So, @MeeTooTeeTwo gave us "School's Out - Alice Cooper" and @C&E Guy followed with "Out In The Fields - Gary Moore"

I'll use the "fields" and go

Fields of Gold - Sting


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Gold Dust Woman - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## adrian1der

Woman from Tokyo - Deep Purple


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tokyo Rose - Idle Eyes


----------



## C&E Guy

Rose Garden - Lyn Anderson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Garden Party - Rick Nelson


----------



## Contused

Party Lights — Claudine Clark


----------



## adrian1der

Lights of Home - U2


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Homeward Bound - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Contused

Bound In Lifeless Affliction — Abyssmal Sorrow


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Affliction Of The Dead - Make Them Suffer


----------



## Contused

Dead Man's Curve — Jan And Dean


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Curved Air - David Crosby


----------



## Contused

Air The Enlightenment — A Skylit Drive


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## Contused

Sandman Apocalypse — One Man Army And The Undead Quartet


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Apocalypse Dreams - Tame Impala


----------



## Contused

Dreams Are Ten A Penny — First Class


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Penny Arcade - Roy Orbison


----------



## Contused

Arcade Precinct — 1990s


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Precinct of Sound - Dub Syndicate


----------



## C&E Guy

Sound Of The Underground - Girls Aloud


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Underground Machine - Take That


----------



## adrian1der

Machine Gun - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Machine Gun Silhouette - Jack White


----------



## C&E Guy

Tell Him - The Exciters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I'm A King Bee - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Contused

Been To Canaan — Carole King


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Canaan Bound - Andrew Peterson


----------



## Contused

Bound In Lifeless Affliction — Abyssmal Sorrow


----------



## C&E Guy

Ion Square - Bloc Party


----------



## adrian1der

Are Friends Electric - Gary Numan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Electric Boogie - Marcia Griffiths


----------



## adrian1der

Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy - Andrews Sisters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boys Will Be Boys - Dua Lipa


----------



## C&E Guy

Boys Keep Swinging - David Bowie


----------



## adrian1der

Swinging on a Star - Bing Crosbie

I was tempted by Swinging in the Rain


----------



## C&E Guy

Starman - David Bowie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Man In The Jar - The Sensational Alex Harvey Band


----------



## Contused

Jar Of Clay — Caedmon's Call


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lay Down Sally - Eric Clapton


----------



## Contused

Sally, Go 'Round The Roses — The Jaynetts


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Roses Are Red (My Love) - Bobby Vinton


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Shack - B52s


----------



## adrian1der

Shackled and Drawn - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Contused

Drawn And Quartered — Tourniquet


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Red Red Wine - UB40


----------



## C&E Guy

Wine, Beer, Whiskey - Little Big Town


----------



## adrian1der

Whiskey in the Jar - Thin Lizzy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Jarrow Song - Alan Price


----------



## C&E Guy

Song 2 - Blur


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

2,000 Light Years From Home - The Rolling Stones


----------



## adrian1der

Homegrown - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## C&E Guy

Homegrown Tomatoes - John Denver


----------



## Contused

Toes Out To Sea — Phosphorescent


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Searchin' My Soul - Vonda Shepard


----------



## C&E Guy

Soul Man -  Sam & Dave


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mandolin Wind - Rod Stewart


----------



## Contused

Wind It Up — Gwen Stefani


----------



## C&E Guy

Up Up And Away - The 5th Dimension


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Way Down In The Hole - Tom Waits


----------



## C&E Guy

Hole In My Heart - Rick Springfield


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heart Of Glass - Blondie


----------



## adrian1der

Glass Eyes - Radiohead


----------



## C&E Guy

Eyes Without A Face - Billy Idol


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Face To Face - Garth Brooks


----------



## C&E Guy

Face Up - Rush


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Up the Junction - Squeeze


----------



## Contused

Junction City Queen — Tyler Childers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Queen of the Supermarket - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Contused

Supermarket Fantasy — Screeching Weasel


----------



## janw

Fantasy Boy - New Baccara


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boys Don't Cry - The Cure


----------



## C&E Guy

Crying In The Rain - Everly Brothers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Rain Song - Led Zeppelin


----------



## C&E Guy

Song For Whoever - Beautiful South


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Every Breath You Take - The Police


----------



## C&E Guy

You Take my Breath Away - Queen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Away From The Sun - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Contused

Sundown — Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Down Down - Status Quo


----------



## janw

Down a long lonely road - Prince


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Road To Nowhere - Talking Heads


----------



## Contused

Nowhere To Run — Martha And The Vandellas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Running Scared - Roy Orbison


----------



## Contused

Scaredycat — Venerea


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cat's In The Cradle - Harry Chapin


----------



## janw

Cradle of Love - Billy Idol


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Song For A Vampire - Annie Lennox


----------



## janw

Vampires will never hurt you - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Contused

You Were On My Mind — We Five


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mind Games - John Lennon


----------



## C&E Guy

Games People Play - Joe South


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Play With Fire - The Rolling Stones


----------



## adrian1der

Fire & Water - Free


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Waterloo Sunset - The Kinks


----------



## C&E Guy

Setting Sun - The Chemical Brothers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sunday Bloody Sunday - U2


----------



## adrian1der

Sunday Morning - Procol Harem


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Morning Has Broken - Cat Stevens


----------



## adrian1der

Broken Stones - Paul Weller


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Stones In The Road - Joan Baez


----------



## adrian1der

Road to Nowhere - Talking Heads


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nowhere Man - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

Many Of Horror - Biffy Clyro


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Horror of It All - Anthrax


----------



## Contused

All Along The Watchtower — The Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tower of Song - Leonard Cohen


----------



## adrian1der

Song for the Asking - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Contused

Asking Jessica To Be Official — Hellogoodbye


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Officially Alive - Brad Paisley


----------



## Contused

Alive & Amplified — The Mooney Suzuki


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Edge Of Seventeen - Stevie Nicks


----------



## C&E Guy

Teenage Dirtbag - Wheatus


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Baggy Trousers - Madness


----------



## C&E Guy

RSVP - Maren Morris


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

P.S. I Love You - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

You Might Think - The Cars


----------



## Contused

Think A Little Sugar — Barbara Lewis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sugar Baby Love - Rubettes


----------



## Contused

Love's Theme — Love Unlimited Orchestra


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Theme From Shaft - Isaac Hayes


----------



## Contused

Shaft Theme — Barry White


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Meaning Of Soul - Oasis


----------



## C&E Guy

Soul Kitchen - The Doors


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kitchen Sink Drama - Soft Cell


----------



## C&E Guy

Mama - Genesis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mama Told Me (Not to Come) - Three Dog Night


----------



## Contused

Come September — Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## C&E Guy

September Song - Frank Sinatra


----------



## adrian1der

song for Guy - Elton John


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Guys Named Captain - Kenny Chesney


----------



## C&E Guy

Captain Of Your Ship - Reparata & The Delrons


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ship Of Fools - The Doors


----------



## Contused

Fools Rush In (Where Angels Fear To Tread) — Brook Benton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ready For Love - Mott the Hoople


----------



## Contused

Love Bug Leave My Heart Alone — Martha And The Vandellas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Alone Again (Naturally) - Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## Contused

Naturally Pretty Girls — Elle King


----------



## C&E Guy

Girls Just Wanna Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## adrian1der

Under the Boardwalk - The Drifters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Walk This Way - Aerosmith


----------



## C&E Guy

Way Down - Elvis Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Down To The River To Pray - Alison Krauss


----------



## C&E Guy

Pray For Rain - Massive Attack


----------



## adrian1der

Rainbow Eyes - Rainbow


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Eyesight to the Blind - Sonny Boy Williamson


----------



## C&E Guy

Blinded By The Light - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Contused

Light My Fire — The Doors


----------



## adrian1der

Firestarter - Prodigy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Terminal Eyes - Al Stewart


----------



## Contused

Eyes Without A Face — Billy Idol


----------



## C&E Guy

Faces Of Stone - David Gilmour


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Stone Dead Forever - Motörhead


----------



## Contused

Forever Came Today — Diana Ross And The Supremes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Today The Sun's On Us - Sophie Ellis-Bextor


----------



## Contused

Use Your Head — Mary Wells


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Head Over Heels - Tears for Fears


----------



## Contused

Heels Over Head — Boys Like Girls


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Head First - Aerosmith


----------



## Mandytay

First of May - Bee Gees


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mayonaise - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Contused

Aisement — Mademoiselle K


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mental Revenge - Jamey Johnson


----------



## Contused

Revenge Is A Vulture — 3 Inches Of Blood


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Remote Control - The Clash


----------



## Contused

Control Alt Delete — A Day In The Life


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Delete and Fast Forward - Willie Nelson


----------



## Contused

Forward Momentum — Dark Tranquillity


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tumbling Dice - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Contused

Diced Pineapples — Rick Ross


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Apples And Oranges - Pink Floyd


----------



## C&E Guy

Orange Skies - Love


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Skies on Fire - AC/DC


----------



## C&E Guy

Fire And Rain - James Taylor


----------



## adrian1der

Rainbow Eyes - Rainbow


----------



## C&E Guy

Eyes On The Prize (Hold On) - Sweet Honey In The Rock


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hold On Tight - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Contused

Tighten Up — Archie Bell And The Drells


----------



## janw

Up Around The Bend   -  Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Contused

The Bend In The Break — Dangers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Break On Through (To The Other Side) - The Doors


----------



## janw

The Other Side Of Midnight - Uriah Heep


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Midnight At The Oasis - Maria Muldaur


----------



## Contused

Oasis De Fantasia — Daddy Yankee


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

As I Am - Justin Bieber


----------



## janw

I Am A River - Foo Fighters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

River Deep - Mountain High - Ike & Tina Turner


----------



## C&E Guy

High Fidelity - Kids From Fame


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tyson vs. Douglas - The Killers


----------



## adrian1der

Last Christmas - Wham!


----------



## janw

Christmas Time (Don't Let the Bells End) - The Darkness


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Send In The Clowns - Judy Collins


----------



## C&E Guy

Clown Shark - Rhett & Link


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hark! The Herald Angels Sing - King's College Choir of Cambridge


----------



## C&E Guy

Single Life - Cameo


----------



## adrian1der

Life in the Fast Lane - Eagles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lane Boy - Twenty One Pilots


----------



## Contused

Boy In Luv — BTS


----------



## C&E Guy

Luv Me, Luv Me - Shaggy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Meet On The Ledge - Fairport Convention


----------



## C&E Guy

Edge Of The Moon - Tori Amos


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Moonlight Shadow - Mike Oldfield


----------



## C&E Guy

Shadow On The Wall - Mike Oldfield


----------



## Contused

Wall Street Shuffle — 10cc


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shuffle Shuttle - Madison Mars


----------



## C&E Guy

Let's Go Round Again - Average White Band


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Against The Wind - Bob Seger


----------



## janw

Wind it Up - Gwen Stefani


----------



## C&E Guy

Uptown Girl - Billy Joel


----------



## janw

Girls just wanna have fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## C&E Guy

Fun Tonight - Lady Gaga


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tonight's The Night - Neil Young


----------



## Contused

Nights In White Satin — The Moody Blues


----------



## janw

Satin Doll - Duke Ellington


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dollars & Cents - Radiohead


----------



## C&E Guy

Couldn't find anything at all so ...

Central Two-O-Nine - Robert Plant


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nineteen - Paul Hardcastle


----------



## C&E Guy

Teenage Dirtbag - Wheatus


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bag Lady - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## C&E Guy

Lady In Red - Chris De Burg


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Red Red Wine - UB40


----------



## Contused

Wine, Beer, Whiskey — Little Big Town


----------



## janw

whiskey ain't workin' anymore - Travis Tritt


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

More Life In A Tramp's Vest - Stereophonics


----------



## janw

Estuary Bed - Triffids


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bed and Breakfast Man - Madness


----------



## janw

Man of the World - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

World On A String - Neil Young


----------



## janw

Stringing the Blues - Joe Venuti & Eddie Lang


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blue Suede Shoes - Carl Perkins


----------



## Contused

Shoeshine Boy — Eddie Kendricks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boys Of The Chelsea School - George Leyton


----------



## Contused

School Boy Crush — AWB


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Crush With Eyeliner - R.E.M.


----------



## janw

Nervous  Breakdown - Eddie Cochran


----------



## Contused

Breakdown Dead Ahead — Boz Scaggs


----------



## janw

Ahead by a Century - The Tragically Hip


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Century's End - Donald Fagen


----------



## janw

End of the Road - Boys II Men


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Road Rage - Catatonia


----------



## janw

Rage Hard - Frankie goes to Hollywood


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hard Habit To Break - Chicago


----------



## janw

Break me Shake me - Savage Garden


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Me And Julio Down By The Schoolyard - Paul Simon


----------



## Contused

Schoolyard Warfare — To The Rats And Wolves


----------



## janw

Farewell and Goodnight - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Goodnight Irene - Leadbelly


----------



## janw

Renegade Runaway - Carrie Underwood


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Runaway Daydreamer - Sophie Ellis-Bextor


----------



## Contused

Dreamers Disease — Across Five Aprils


----------



## janw

Ease Your Pain - Anne Murray


----------



## C&E Guy

Paint It Black - Rolling Stones


----------



## janw

Black Betty - Tom Jones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Betty Davis Eyes - Kim Carnes


----------



## C&E Guy

Eyes Shut - Years and Years


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shut Up And Drive - Rihanna


----------



## C&E Guy

Drive My Car - The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Careless Whisper - Wham!


----------



## janw

Whisper My Name - Randy Travis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My Name Is Ruin - Gary Numan


----------



## Contused

Ruin And Renew — Blue Meanies


----------



## C&E Guy

New Moon n Monday - Duran Duran


----------



## janw

Monday Thru' Friday - Cliff Richard


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Friday On My Mind - The Easybeats


----------



## janw

Mind on The Matter - Harry Connick Jr.


----------



## SwampyWilson

Matters of the heart, Tracy chapman


----------



## C&E Guy

Heartbeat - Buddy Holly


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heartbeat Away - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Deleted member 33972

We’ve …carpenters.  Wake …wham


----------



## C&E Guy

???

Away From Me - Evanescence


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

From Me to You - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

You Can't Do That - The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

That Was Me - Paul McCartney


----------



## janw

Me And Julio Down by the Schoolyard - Paul Simon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Schoolyard Warfare — To The Rats And Wolves


----------



## Contused

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Schoolyard Warfare — To The Rats And Wolves


Warfare And Bloodshed — Crown Ov Horns


----------



## janw

Edge of a Revolution - Nickelback


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Revolution Rock - The Clash


----------



## C&E Guy

Rock 'n' Roll Radio - The Ramones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Radio Nowhere - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Contused

Nowhere To Run — Martha And The Vandellas


----------



## adrian1der

Run to the Hills- Iron Maiden


----------



## Contused

The Hills Have Eyes — Blitzkid


----------



## adrian1der

Yesterday - The Beatles


----------



## Contused

Yesterday Again — Cody Jinks


----------



## adrian1der

Against all Odds (Take a Look at me Now) - Phil Collins


----------



## Contused

Now You Know — Little Willie John


----------



## C&E Guy

Knowing Me, Knowing You - ABBA


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hills And Valleys - Buju Banton


----------



## adrian1der

Valleys of Neptune - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Oops!! My Bad - sorry folks. 


adrian1der said:


> Valleys of Neptune - Jimi Hendrix


Tune In, Drop Out - Beach Riot


----------



## janw

Out of The Blue - Joe Cocker


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blue Suede Shoes - Carl Perkins


----------



## C&E Guy

Shoeshine Gorillaz - Gorillaz


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lazing On A Sunday Afternoon - Queen


----------



## C&E Guy

Afternoon Delight - Starland Vocal Band


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Light As A Feather - Norah Jones


----------



## C&E Guy

There She Goes - The La's


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

She Goes On - Crowded House


----------



## Contused

On A Carousel — The Hollies


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Carouselambra - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Contused

Ambra Era Nuda — Postino


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Damaged Soul - Black Sabbath


----------



## Contused

Soul Man — Sam And Dave


----------



## janw

Many Tears Ago - Connie Francis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Got My Mojo Working - Muddy Waters


----------



## janw

Working nine to five - Dolly Parton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Five Years - David Bowie


----------



## janw

Years May Come - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Come On Eileen - Dexys Midnight Runners


----------



## janw

End of The Rainbow - Barry Gibb


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rainbow's End - Camel


----------



## janw

Endless Wire - The Who


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wired For Sound - Cliff Richard


----------



## Contused

Sound Of Rain — Solange


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Raining in My Heart - Buddy Holly


----------



## janw

Heart Like Mine - Bee Gees


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mine Smell Like Honey - R.E.M.


----------



## janw

Honeysuckle Rose - Eva Cassidy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rose Marie - Slim Whitman


----------



## janw

Marie's Wedding - Van Morrison


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wedding in Berlin - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## janw

Linden Arden Stole The Highlights - Van Morrison


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lights of Home - U2


----------



## janw

Home of The Blues - Johnny Cash


----------



## Contused

Blues For Bama — ASG


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Man And A Woman - U2


----------



## Contused

A Woman, A Lover, A Friend — Jackie Wilson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Friend for Life - Rod Stewart


----------



## Contused

Oops!

Life Is A Rock (But The Radio Rolled Me) — Reunion


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Me And Bobby McGee - Janis Joplin


----------



## janw

Geek in The Pink - Jason Mraz


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pink Moon - Nick Drake


----------



## C&E Guy

Moonlight Shadow - Mike Oldfield


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shadows Of The Night - Pat Benatar


----------



## C&E Guy

Night Of Fear - The Move


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fear is the Key - Iron Maiden


----------



## C&E Guy

The Key - REO Speedwagon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Keys to the Kingdom - Linkin Park


----------



## Contused

Kingdom Of Thyne Illusions — 4th Dimension


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Illusions in G Major - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## adrian1der

Major Minus - Coldplay


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Us Against The World - Coldplay


----------



## C&E Guy

World At Your Feet - Embrace


----------



## adrian1der

Eton Rifles - The Jam


----------



## janw

Flesh Storm - Slayer


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Storm In A Tea Cup - Lynsey de Paul


----------



## janw

Cupid Carries a Gun - Marilyn Manson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Gunga Din - The Libertines


----------



## C&E Guy

Dinero - Jennifer Lopez


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nero Forte - Slipknot


----------



## C&E Guy

Teardrop - Massive Attack


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Teardrops on My Guitar - Taylor Swift


----------



## adrian1der

Guitar Man - Bread


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mandolin Wind - Rod Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Windy - The Association


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Windy City - Alison Krauss


----------



## janw

City on The Hill - Casting Crowns


----------



## C&E Guy

Hill Groove - Joe Satriani


----------



## Contused

Groove Me — King Floyd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Me And Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul


----------



## Contused

Jones On The Jukebox — Becky Hobbs


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Box Of Rain - Grateful Dead


----------



## janw

Raining Sunshine - Miranda Cosgrove


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sunshine Superman - Donovan


----------



## Contused

Superman Can't Move His Legs — A Balladeer


----------



## janw

Legs Shakin' - R. Kelly


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shaking The Tree - Peter Gabriel


----------



## adrian1der

Treehouse - James Arthur


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

House of Cards - Radiohead


----------



## janw

Cards To Your Heart - Groove Armada


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Your Heart Belongs To Me - The Supremes


----------



## C&E Guy

Mendocino County Line - Willie Nelson

(Just heard it a minute ago!)


----------



## janw

Line Up - Aerosmith


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Up Where We Belong - Joe Cocker & Jennifer Warnes


----------



## adrian1der

Long and Winding Road - Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Road Rage - Catatonia


----------



## janw

Rager Teenager! - Troye Sivan


----------



## C&E Guy

Teenage Rampage - Sweet


----------



## adrian1der

Age of Reason - Black Sabbath


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Reason To Believe - Rod Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Believe Me Now - ELO


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Now Generation - The Black Eyed Peas


----------



## C&E Guy

Generation Landslide - Alice Cooper


----------



## adrian1der

Slide Away - Oasis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Way Over There - The Miracles


----------



## C&E Guy

There Goes My First Love - The Drifters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Minus Zero / No Limit - Bob Dylan


----------



## janw

Zero Percent - My Chemical Romance


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Central Park Arrest - Lynsey de Paul


----------



## C&E Guy

Arrested For Driving While Blind - ZZ Top

(Bizarre title, I know)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blinded By The Light - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Contused

Lightnin' Strikes — Lou Christie


----------



## janw

Keshia Had a Baby - YG


----------



## Contused

Baby Workout — Jackie Wilson


----------



## janw

Out My Window - Sawyer Fredericks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Window Shopping For Blinds - The Beautiful South


----------



## janw

Blindsight Complexity - Vintersorg


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Phew!!
Typhoid Mary - God Dethroned


----------



## janw

Mary Ellen Makes The Moment Count - A-Ha


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Country Honk - The Rolling Stones


----------



## adrian1der

Honky Tonk Woman - Rolling Stones


----------



## janw

Woman of Heart and Mind - Joni Mitchell


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mind Your Manners - Pearl Jam


----------



## Contused

Manners & Physique — Adam Ant


----------



## janw

Queen of The Silver Dollar - Emmylou Harris


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dollars & Cents - Radiohead


----------



## C&E Guy

Sentimental Lady - Bob Welch


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lady Madonna - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

Natural Science - Rush


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Science Fiction - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## adrian1der

Only the Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lonely Avenue - Ray Charles


----------



## janw

Avenues & Alleyways - Rancid


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Alleyways and Backlanes - Jamie MacDowell & Tom Thum


----------



## janw

Nessun Dorma - Andrea Bocelli


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dormant Hearts - Sylosis


----------



## Contused

Hearts As Strong As Horses — My Little Pony


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Horseshoes and Handgrenades - Green Day


----------



## Contused

Hand Grenades And Olympic Flames — Death In June


----------



## janw

Flames Go Higher - Eagles of Death Metal


----------



## Contused

Higher Ground — Stevie Wonder


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Round And Round (It Won't Be Long) - Neil Young


----------



## janw

Long Tall Sally - The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sally Cinnamon - The Stone Roses


----------



## janw

Cinnamon & Lipstick - FM Static


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lipstick On Your Collar - Connie Francis


----------



## Contused

Collard Greens & Cornbread — Fantasia


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bread and Butter - The Newbeats


----------



## Contused

Butterbeans — Little Jimmy Dickens


----------



## janw

Beans on Pizza - Grouplove


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pizza And Pinball - Rumer


----------



## Kreator

Pinball Wizard - Elton John


----------



## janw

Wizard of Oz - South Park Mexican


----------



## Contused

Ozzy's Cure — A Perfect Circle


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cure For Me - Aurora


----------



## janw

Memphis Tennessee - The Rolling Stones


----------



## C&E Guy

Tennessee Flat Top Box - Johnny Cash

(Who's going to get reply 10,000 sometime today????)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Box Of Rain - Grateful Dead


----------



## adrian1der

Raining in my Heart - Buddy Holly


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heart and Soul - T'Pau


----------



## C&E Guy

Soul City Walk - Archie Bell & The Drells


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Walk Like An Egyptian - Bangles


----------



## C&E Guy

Egyptian Reggae - Jonathan Richman


----------



## Contused

Reggae On Broadway — Bob Marley


----------



## janw

Broadway Medley - Tony Bennett


----------



## Contused

Medley Piaf — Jeff Buckley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

After The Gold Rush - Neil Young


----------



## janw

Rush Hour - Mac Miller


----------



## C&E Guy

Hour Glass Man - Puddle of Mudd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Many Rivers To Cross - Jimmy Cliff


----------



## C&E Guy

Cross Me Off Your List - Rory Gallagher


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Listen To The Music - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## C&E Guy

The Musical Box - Genesis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Box Set - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## C&E Guy

Set The Controls For The Heart Of The Sun - Pink Floyd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Sun Ain't Gonna Shine (Anymore) - The Walker Brothers


----------



## Contused

Anymore Time Between — Bob Mould


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Between The Lines - Janis Ian


----------



## janw

Lines in The Suit - Spoon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Suite: Judy Blue Eyes - Crosby, Stills & Nash


----------



## janw

Eyes Like Yours - Shakira


----------



## MikeyBikey

Yours - Ella Henderson


----------



## janw

Yours is an Empty Hope - Nightwish


----------



## C&E Guy

Hope You Love Me Like You Say You Do - Huey Lewis & The News


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Do I Wanna Know? - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## adrian1der

Knowing Me, Knowing You - ABBA


----------



## MikeyBikey

U.S. Male by Elvis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Male Fantasy - Billie Eilish


----------



## C&E Guy

Sympathy For The Devil - Rolling Stones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Devil Gate Drive - Suzi Quatro


----------



## C&E Guy

Drive My Car - The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cardiac Arrest - Madness


----------



## C&E Guy

Rest Of The Night - Natalie Cole


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Night Has A Thousand Eyes - Bobby Vee


----------



## janw

Eyes Like Glue - Drive-By Truckers


----------



## MikeyBikey

Blue Guitar by Justin Hayward and John Lodge


----------



## C&E Guy

Guitar Man - Elvis Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Manic Monday - Bangles


----------



## janw

Monday Morning Church - Alan Jackson


----------



## Kreator

The Church Bizarre - Sabbat


----------



## janw

Bizarre Love Triangle - New Order


----------



## C&E Guy

Let It Be - The Beatles


----------



## janw

Be My Baby Tonight - John Michael Montgomery


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tonight's The Night - Neil Young


----------



## janw

Night of Your Life - David Guetta


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Your Life's A Cartoon - Digital Underground


----------



## janw

Cartoons and Macrame Wounds - Mew


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wounds of Love - Nation of Language


----------



## janw

Love All The Hurt Away - Aretha Franklin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Away From The Sun - 3 Doors Down


----------



## C&E Guy

Sunshine Superman - Donovan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Superman's Song - Crash Test Dummies


----------



## janw

Song of Sorrow - Elle King


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rowing - Soundgarden


----------



## janw

Rowing Song - Patty Griffin


----------



## Contused

Song Of Joy (Himno A La Alegria) — Miguel Rios


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Riad N' The Bedouins - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Contused

Insecure — Brent Faiyaz


----------



## C&E Guy

Cure For Me - Aurora


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

For Me This Is Heaven - Jimmy Eat World


----------



## adrian1der

heaven is a Place on Earth - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Earth Angel (Will You Be Mine) - The Penguins


----------



## Kreator

Angel Of Death - Slayer


----------



## janw

Death by Numbers - Noah & The Whale


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Numbers on the Cars - Riley Green


----------



## C&E Guy

Cars And Trains - George Michael


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Trains And Boats And Planes - Dionne Warwick


----------



## Contused

Planes, Trains, And Tour Buses — Down For The Count


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Use Somebody - Kings of Leon


----------



## janw

Somebody Special - Rod Stewart


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Special K - Placebo


----------



## janw

Kiss It Better - Rihanna


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Better By You, Better Than Me - Spooky Tooth


----------



## janw

Message In A Bottle - Sting


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bottle of Wine - The Fireballs


----------



## janw

Wine & Women - Bee Gees


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Women And Wives - Paul McCartney


----------



## janw

Vesper's Goodbye - Nick Jonas and the Administration


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Elton John


----------



## janw

Road Trippin' - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Trippin' On Your Love - Primal Scream


----------



## janw

Love Soaked Death - Chimaira


----------



## Contused

Death Bed — Powfu


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bed and Breakfast Man - Madness


----------



## janw

Man Machine - Robbie Williams


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Machine Gun - Portishead


----------



## janw

Gunface - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Kreator

Face Up - Rush


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Up Where We Belong - Joe Cocker & Jennifer Warnes


----------



## janw

Belong to The City - PartyNextDoor


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The City Is Mine - Jay-Z


----------



## janw

Mine's Not a High Horse - The Shins


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Horse Latitudes - The Doors


----------



## janw

Desert Plains - Judas Priest


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Inside Out - Britney Spears


----------



## janw

Out from Under - Britney Spears


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Under The Boardwalk - The Drifters


----------



## janw

Walk a Mile in My Shoes - Bryan Ferry


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shoeshine Boy - The Humblebums


----------



## Contused

Boy Like Me/Man Like You — Rich Mullins


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Like You'll Never See Me Again - Alicia Keys


----------



## Contused

Again I Say Rejoice — Israel Houghton


----------



## janw

Rejoice and Be Glad - Karen Clark-Sheard


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Glad All Over - The Dave Clark Five


----------



## C&E Guy

Over And Out - Newton Faulkner


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Out in the Cold - Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers


----------



## adrian1der

Cold as Ice - Foreigner


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ice Ice Baby - Vanilla Ice


----------



## janw

Baby Doll - Courtney Love


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dollars & Cents - Radiohead


----------



## Contused

Cents — Ty Segall


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cents Cents Money Money - Blowout


----------



## C&E Guy

Money For Nothing - Dire Straits


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nothing Compares 2 U - Sinéad O'Connor


----------



## janw

U Make My Sun Shine - Prince


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sunshine Of Your Love - Cream


----------



## janw

Love Affair - Erasure


----------



## C&E Guy

Fair Trade - Drake


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Trade Winds - Rod Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Windsong - John Denver


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song for the Asking - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## janw

Asking Too Much - Ani Difranco


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Too Much Too Young - The Specials


----------



## janw

Too Young to Feel This Old - You Me at Six


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

This Old House - Rosemary Clooney


----------



## janw

House of Cards - Robert Plant


----------



## C&E Guy

Card Sharp - Ned Kelly


----------



## janw

Sharp Edges - Linkin Park


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Edges of the World - Michael Cerveris


----------



## janw

World Still Turns - Kylie Minogue


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Turn So Cold - Drowning Pool


----------



## C&E Guy

Cold As Ice - Foreigner


----------



## janw

Ice Cream Cakes - Jeff Beck


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kesey Peasy - Sarah Mary Chadwick


----------



## janw

Easy Thing - Kiss


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Things That Make You Go Hmmmm... - C+C Music Factory


----------



## Contused

Mmm... Montana — Wylie & The Wild West Show


----------



## C&E Guy

Montana - James Taylor


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

An American Trilogy - Elvis Presley


----------



## Contused

Trilogy: Hyperstation — Sonic Youth


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Station to Station - David Bowie


----------



## Contused

Station Identification — Channel Live


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Identification Unknown - Kayroy feat Miela


----------



## janw

Unknown Soldier - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## C&E Guy

Soldier Boy - The Shirelles


----------



## janw

Boy Blue - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## C&E Guy

Blue Bayou - Roy Orbison


----------



## janw

You Can Say It's All over - Howard Jones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

It's All Over Now, Baby Blue - Bob Dylan


----------



## C&E Guy

Blueberry Hill - Fats Domino


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hillbilly Heart (Keeping It Country) - Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## C&E Guy

Country Honk - Rolling Stones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Honky Cat - Elton John


----------



## C&E Guy

Cat And Mouse - Ry Cooder


----------



## Contused

Mouse In A Maze — Saga


----------



## Contused

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Used Cars - Bruce Springsteen


?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Oops
Maze of Torment - Morbid Angel


----------



## janw

Enter from The East - Jewel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Easter Parade - Fred Astaire


----------



## janw

Parade of The Wooden Soldiers - Harry Connick Jr.


----------



## Kreator

Soldiers Of Metal - Anthrax


----------



## Kreator

Metal Militia - Metallica


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Am The Walrus - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

Russians - Sting


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Russians and Americans - Al Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

American Skin (41 Shots) - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shots Fired - Slash


----------



## C&E Guy

Redneck Girl - Bellamy Brothers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Girl From The North Country - Bob Dylan


----------



## C&E Guy

Country Feedback - REM


----------



## janw

Feedback on Highway 101 - Johnny Winter


----------



## Contused

Feedback Loop — The Contortionist


----------



## Kreator

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> I Am The Walrus - The Beatles


Erm...how does that correlate from Metal Militia - Metallica?!

Metal Militia - Metallica!


----------



## janw

last 2 letters of militia - that is how you play the game if you can't find a complete word to use - if you look back you will see the same format many times. One answer each, full word or end part of word in whichever way it works best. Make sure to answer last post made - that can be a common issue - for me too lol


----------



## Kreator

janw said:


> last 2 letters of militia - that is how you play the game if you can't find a complete word to use - if you look back you will see the same format many times. One answer each, full word or end part of word in whichever way it works best. Make sure to answer last post made - that can be a common issue - for me too lol


Ah, I see! - good to know, thank you!!

So...

The Loop Song - Peter Bence


----------



## janw

Song of the Sandman - Enya


----------



## C&E Guy

Man In Black - Johnny Cash


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Black and White - Three Dog Night


----------



## janw

White Lies - Girls Aloud


----------



## C&E Guy

Escape From L.A. - The Weeknd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

L.A. Woman - The Doors


----------



## C&E Guy

Woman From Tokyo - Deep Purple


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tokyo Rose - Idle Eyes


----------



## Contused

Rose Garden — Lynn Anderson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Garden Party - Rick Nelson


----------



## janw

Party For Two - Shania Twain


----------



## Kreator

Two Minutes To Midnight - Iron Maiden


----------



## janw

Midnight Train to Georgia - Aretha Franklin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Georgia On My Mind - Ray Charles


----------



## janw

Mind on My Money - Flo Rida


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Money For Nothing - Dire Straits


----------



## Kreator

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica


----------



## janw

Matters of The Heart - Tracy Chapman


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heart Full of Soul - The Yardbirds


----------



## janw

Soul Mistake - Inxs


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mistakes of My Youth - Eels


----------



## janw

Youth Gone Wild - Skid Row


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wild Thing - The Troggs


----------



## Contused

Things I Should Have Said — The Grass Roots


----------



## Kreator

You Said Something - PJ Harvey


----------



## Kreator

Kreator said:


> You Said Something - PJ Harvey


Or if that isn't with the rules

...Said Sadly - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## janw

_Yep the second one - which is also a pain lol_

Lyin' Like a Dog - Buddy Guy


----------



## Kreator

janw said:


> _Yep the second one - which is also a pain lol_
> 
> Lyin' Like a Dog - Buddy Guy


Dog Faced Gods - Testament


----------



## janw

Gods & Monsters - Lana Del Rey


----------



## Kreator

Monsters In The Parasol - Queens Of The Stone Age


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Solo In Soho - Phil Lynott


----------



## janw

So Hot - Atomic Kitten


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hotel California - Eagles


----------



## janw

California Calling - The Beach Boys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Calling Card - Rory Gallagher


----------



## janw

Cardiff Afterlife - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Life Is For Living - Barclay James Harvest


----------



## janw

Living In A Ghost Town - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Kreator

Township Rebellion - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## janw

Lion Skin - Hands Like Houses


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Skin Divers - Duran Duran


----------



## janw

Diverse City - TobyMac


----------



## Contused

City Of New Orleans — Willie Nelson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

New Orleans Is The New Vietnam - Eyehategod


----------



## janw

Names of The Kingdom - The Doors


----------



## Kreator

Kindgom Come - Manowar


----------



## janw

Come out & Dance - Steve Winwood


----------



## Kreator

Dance In The Rain - Megadeth


----------



## janw

Rain On Your Parade - Duffy


----------



## C&E Guy

Parade It - Radkey


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

It's My Life - The Animals


----------



## C&E Guy

Life In A Northern Town - Dream Academy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Township Rebellion - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## C&E Guy

Lion In Winter - Bee Gees


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Winter Lady - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Contused

Lady Luck — Lloyd Price


----------



## janw

Luck of The Draw - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Contused

Draw A Line And Cross It — Die So Fluid


----------



## C&E Guy

It's OK - Ceelo Green


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

OK, It's Alright With Me - Eric Hutchinson


----------



## Kreator

Me & My Wine - Def Leppard


----------



## janw

Wine From The Water - Alan Parsons Project


----------



## C&E Guy

Water On Glass - Kim Wilde


----------



## janw

Glass Angel - Erasure


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Angel of the Morning - Merrilee Rush


----------



## janw

Morning of My Life - Bee Gees


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Life Between The Wars - Al Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Warszawa - David Bowie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Away From The Sun - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Kreator

Sunrise - Tesseract


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sunrise Trailer Park - Papa Roach


----------



## Kreator

Parking Lot (Skit) - Eminem


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kitchen Sink Drama - Soft Cell


----------



## Kreator

Amazonia - Gojira


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Am A Cider Drinker - The Wurzels
The best I could do!


----------



## C&E Guy

Kern River - Emmylou Harris


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

River Deep - Mountain High - Ike & Tina Turner


----------



## Contused

Higher Plane — Kool And The Gang


----------



## janw

Planet Earth - Duran Duran


----------



## C&E Guy

Earthshine - Rush


----------



## Kreator

Shine On You Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## Kreator

Diamonds And Rust - Judas Priest


----------



## Kreator

Rust In Peace...Polaris - Megadeth


----------



## Contused

Polarised — Cosmo's Midnight


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Seduction - Eminem


----------



## janw

Seduction of The Innocent - Kiss


----------



## Kreator

Innocent Exile - Iron Maiden


----------



## Kreator

Exile - Slayer


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Left My Heart in San Francisco - Tony Bennett


----------



## janw

Scoundrel Days - A-Ha


----------



## C&E Guy

Days Even Years - Dan Arborise


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Years Go By - Bryson Tiller


----------



## C&E Guy

By Your Side - Sade


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Side to Side - Ariana Grande


----------



## C&E Guy

Side View- Ben Lee


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

View from Heaven - Yellowcard


----------



## janw

Heaven Is One Step Away - Eric Clapton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Way Over There - The Miracles


----------



## janw

There Are Bad Times Just Around The Corner - Robbie Williams


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Corner Soul - The Clash


----------



## janw

Soul Survivor - Rita Ora


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Survivor Guilt - Rise Against


----------



## Contused

Guilty — Al Green


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Guilty of the Crime - Eagles


----------



## Contused

Crime Without Sin — Agnostic Front


----------



## C&E Guy

Sing Our Own Song - UB40


----------



## Contused

Song For The Suspects — Franco


----------



## janw

Ts Piece - Fat Joe


----------



## Kreator

Piece By Piece - Slayer


----------



## janw

Pieces Don't Fit Anymore - James Morrison


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

More Than I Can Say - Leo Sayer


----------



## C&E Guy

Say You, Say Me - Lionel Ritchie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Me And Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul


----------



## Kreator

Nessun Dorma - Manowar


----------



## C&E Guy

Mama We're All Crazee Now - Slade


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nowhere Man - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

Man Alive - Deep Purple


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Alive and Kicking - Simple Minds


----------



## C&E Guy

King Of The Hill - Johnny Cash


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I'll Be Back - The Beatles


----------



## Contused

Back Off Boogaloo — Ringo Starr


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Looking in View - Alice in Chains


----------



## janw

View from a Hill - Roxette


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hillbilly Bone - Blake Shelton


----------



## Contused

Bone China — Mother Love Bone


----------



## janw

Chinaberry Tree - Mew


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Treefingers - Radiohead


----------



## Contused

Sunflower Seeds — Bryce Vine


----------



## janw

Seed's a Star/tree Medley - Stevie Wonder


----------



## C&E Guy

Eyes Open - Taylor Swift


----------



## janw

Open Arms - Tracy Chapman


----------



## C&E Guy

Arms Of Mary - Sutherland Brothers & Quiver


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mary Jane's Last Dance - Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers


----------



## janw

Dance in The Water - Danny Brown


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Water And A Flame - Celine Dion


----------



## janw

Flames Go Higher - Eagles of Death Metal


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Higher Ground - Stevie Wonder


----------



## janw

Ground Control - All Time Low


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ground Control to Major Tom - David Bowie


----------



## Contused

Tomorrow — Strawberry Alarm Clock


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tomorrow Never Knows - The Beatles


----------



## janw

Knows That I - The Dirty Heads


----------



## Kreator

janw said:


> Knows That I - The Dirty Heads


Good find!

That I Never Had - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Never Had No One Ever - The Smiths


----------



## janw

Ever Changing Times - Aretha Franklin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Times Like These - Foo Fighters


----------



## janw

The Season for Romance - Lee Ann Womack


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Romance in Durango - Bob Dylan


----------



## janw

Golden Touch - Razorlight


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Touch Of Grey - Grateful Dead


----------



## janw

Greyhound Bound for Nowhere - Miranda Lambert


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nowhere To Run - Martha & the Vandellas


----------



## janw

Run of The Mill - George Harrison


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Millionaire Waltz - Queen


----------



## Contused

Waltz With Mother Nature — A.C.T.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mother Nature's Son - The Beatles


----------



## Contused

Son Of A Preacher Man — Dusty Springfield


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Preacher Man - John Rich


----------



## Contused

Many Tears Ago — Connie Francis


----------



## janw

A Good Horse - The Cardigans


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Horse Latitudes - The Doors


----------



## janw

U Deserve - Monica


----------



## Kreator

Serve The Servants - Nirvana


----------



## Kreator

Ants Of The Sky - Between The Buried And Me


----------



## janw

one turn each  
Ants in My Pants - Say Anything


----------



## Kreator

Ants Of The Sky - Between The Buried And Me


----------



## janw

Sky's the Limit - Lil Wayne


----------



## Kreator

Imitation Of Life - Anthrax


----------



## janw

Life Ain't A Game - Ja Rule


----------



## Kreator

Game Over - Nuclear Assault


----------



## janw

Over And Over Again - Nathan Sykes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Against The Wind - Bob Seger


----------



## janw

Winds of Change - The Beach Boys


----------



## Kreator

Change (In The House Of Flies) - Deftones


----------



## janw

Flies on The Butter (You Can't Go Home Again) - Wynonna Judd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Déjà vu 
Against All Odds (Take A Look At Me Now) - Phil Collins


----------



## Kreator

Now Is The Time - Yngwie J. Malmsteen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Time For Bedlam - Deep Purple


----------



## janw

Bedlam in Belgium - AC/DC


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Belgium To Bordeaux - Canteen


----------



## janw

sorry - best I could find

Bordeaux in My Pirough - Chuck Berry


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rough Justice - The Rolling Stones


----------



## janw

Justice For All - Social Distortion


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

For All We Know - Carpenters


----------



## Contused

Knowing You'll Be There — Bill Gaither


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Real Slim Shady - Eminem


----------



## janw

Shady Lane - Pavement


----------



## Contused

Lane Lain Line — K-Clique


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Line & Sinker - Billy Talent


----------



## janw

Kerosene - Bad Religion


----------



## Kreator

Enemy Of God - Kreator!


----------



## janw

God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen - Carly Simon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Men In Black - Will Smith


----------



## C&E Guy

Black Dog - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Kreator

Dog Faced Gods - Testement


----------



## janw

God Save The Queen - Neil Young


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Queen of the Slipstream - Van the Man


----------



## janw

StreamXsonik Subway - Sonic Youth


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Subway Song - The Cure


----------



## C&E Guy

Song To Say Goodbye - Placebo


----------



## Kreator

Bye, Bye Missy - King Diamond


----------



## janw

Miss You So Much - Miley Cyrus


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

So Much Better - Eminem


----------



## janw

Better Part of Life - Dolly Parton


----------



## Contused

Life Is A Rock (But The Radio Rolled Me) — Reunion


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Me, Marlon Brando, Marlon Brando and I - R.E.M


----------



## janw

And I'm Telling You I'm Not Going - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## Kreator

Going Under - Evanescence


----------



## janw

Under The Cherry Moon - Prince


----------



## Kreator

Moon On Your Pyjamas - Paul Weller


----------



## janw

Master & Slave - Kiss


----------



## Kreator

Slave New World - Sepultura


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

New World Towers - Blur


----------



## C&E Guy

Towers Of London - XTC


----------



## janw

London Bridge - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## C&E Guy

Bridge Over Troubled Water - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Waterfront - Simple Minds


----------



## janw

Front Row - Alanis Morissette


----------



## C&E Guy

Row Jimmy - Grateful Dead


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Jimmy Mack - Martha & the Vandellas


----------



## janw

Mack The Knife - Louis Armstrong


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Knife Party - Deftones


----------



## janw

Party People - Timbaland & Magoo


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

People Are Strange - The Doors


----------



## Kreator

Stranger In A Strange Land - Iron Maiden


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Land of Confusion - Genesis


----------



## Kreator

Confusion Fusion - Testament


----------



## janw

Ion Square - Bloc Party


----------



## Kreator

Square One - Coldplay


----------



## janw

One and the Same - Demi Lovato


----------



## Contused

The Same Love That Makes Me Laugh — Al Jarreau


----------



## janw

Laugh Now, Cry Later - Ice Cube


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Later On - Kate Nash


----------



## janw

On The Border - Eagles


----------



## Contused

Border Song (Holy Moses) — Aretha Franklin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Session Man - The Kinks


----------



## janw

Mansion on The Hill - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Hills - The Weeknd


----------



## Kreator

Hillside Song - My Morning Jacket


----------



## janw

Song for The Hopeful - Harry Connick Jr.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Full Moon and Empty Arms - Frank Sinatra


----------



## C&E Guy

Arms Of Mary - Sutherland Brothers & Quiver


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mary Skeffington - Gerry Rafferty


----------



## C&E Guy

On A Bang - Biffy Clyro


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bang The Drum All Day - Todd Rundgren


----------



## C&E Guy

All Day and All Of The Night - Kinks


----------



## janw

The Night We Met - Lord Huron


----------



## Contused

Me, The Peaceful Heart — Lulu


----------



## janw

Heart of Glass - Blondie


----------



## Contused

Glasshouse — The Temptations


----------



## janw

House Arrest - Bryan Adams


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Arrested For Driving While Blind - ZZ Top


----------



## Contused

Blind Aggression — Acid Reign


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On The Good Ship Lollipop - Shirley Temple


----------



## janw

Lollipop (Candyman) - Aqua


----------



## Kreator

Man Of Your Dreams - M.O.D


----------



## janw

Dreams Come True - Westlife


----------



## Kreator

True Love Way - Kings Of Leon


----------



## janw

Way Beyond The Blue - Eva Cassidy


----------



## Kreator

Blue Skin - Hawkwind


----------



## janw

Skin O' My Teeth - Megadeth


----------



## Kreator

Teethgrinder - Therapy?


----------



## janw

Derail & Crash - The Wombats


----------



## Kreator

Crash Course In Brain Surgery - Metallica


----------



## janw

Erys - Jaden Smith


----------



## Kreator

Hmm, stumped for the minute!

Erys Is Coming - Jayden Smith - it’s the title of the EP erys song is on!


----------



## Kreator

Sad But True - Metallica


----------



## C&E Guy

True Faith - New Order


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Faith Healer - The Sensational Alex Harvey Band


----------



## C&E Guy

Errors Of My Way - Wishbone Ash


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My Way to You - Jamey Johnson


----------



## janw

You Ain't Gettin' None - Eve


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

None Of Your Doing - Steppenwolf


----------



## janw

Doing Me Wrong - Lil' Mo


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wrong Number - The Cure


----------



## Kreator

Numbered Days - Killswitch Engage


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Days That Used To Be - Neil Young


----------



## janw

Because Your Light is Turning Green - Dirty Projectors


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Green Green Grass Of Home - Tom Jones


----------



## C&E Guy

Home By The Sea - Genesis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Search Is Over - Survivor


----------



## Kreator

Over To You - Black Sabbath


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Youth Of Today - Amy MacDonald


----------



## Kreator

Today Won't Go Down In History - Enter Skikari


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

History of Touches - Björk


----------



## janw

Chestnut Street Revisited - John Mellencamp


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Teddy Boy - Paul McCartney


----------



## Contused

Boyfriend — Selena Gomez


----------



## janw

Friends Of Mine - Duran Duran


----------



## Kreator

Minerva - Deftones


----------



## janw

Valerie - Steve Winwood


----------



## Kreator

I Executioner - M.O.D


----------



## C&E Guy

Nervous Wreck - Real Friends


----------



## janw

Wrecking Ball - Miley Cyrus


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ballad of Easy Rider - The Byrds


----------



## janw

Riders on The Storm - Santana


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Storm The Palace - Catatonia


----------



## janw

Lace and Leather - Britney Spears


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Leather And Lace - Stevie Nicks


----------



## janw

Lace and Whiskey - Alice Cooper


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Whiskey & Lace - Krystal Keith


----------



## janw

Lace up - Machine Gun Kelly


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Up Where We Belong - Joe Cocker & Jennifer Warnes


----------



## janw

Belong to The City - PartyNextDoor


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

City of the Dead - The Clash


----------



## C&E Guy

Dead Ringer - Meat Loaf


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

In Germany Before The War - Randy Newman


----------



## janw

The War Inside - Mushroomhead


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Inside Looking Out - The Animals


----------



## janw

Outside Looking in - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Kreator

In The Mood - Rush


----------



## janw

Moody Blue - Elvis Presley


----------



## Kreator

Blue Orchid - The White Stripes


----------



## janw

Orchid Club - Blondie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Club At The End Of The Street - Elton John


----------



## Contused

The Streets Of Baltimore — Bobby Bare


----------



## janw

Baltimore's Fireflies - Woodkid


----------



## Kreator

Fire Flies - Gorillaz


----------



## janw

Flies on The Butter (You Can't Go Home Again) - Wynonna Judd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Me Against The Music - Britney Spears


----------



## Kreator

Musical Death (A Dirge) - Testament


----------



## janw

Generation Lost - Motionless in White


----------



## Kreator

Lost In Hollywood - System Of A Down


----------



## janw

Hollywood U.S.A. - RuPaul


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Us Against The World - Westlife


----------



## janw

The World And His Wife - Elvis Costello


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

If Everyone Cared - Nickelback


----------



## janw

Red Neck Friend - Jackson Browne


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Friend Of A Friend - Foo Fighters


----------



## janw

Friend Of Mine - Neil Young


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mine Smell Like Honey - R.E.M.


----------



## Contused

Honey Chile — Martha Reeves And The Vandellas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Left My Heart in San Francisco - Tony Bennett


----------



## janw

San Francisco Dues - Chuck Berry


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Especially In Michigan - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Kreator

Gangland - Iron Maiden


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Land of Hope and Dreams - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Kreator

Dreams Of Death - Flotsam And Jetsam


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Thousand Beautiful Things - Annie Lennox


----------



## Kreator

Things That Make You Go Hmmmm... - C+C Music Factory


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm - Crash Test Dummies


----------



## Kreator

Mmmm - Troi Boy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

MMMbop - Hanson


----------



## Kreator

Boppin' Around The Town - The Cellmates


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Town Called Malice - The Jam


----------



## Kreator

Ice 9  - Joe Satriani


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

98.6 - Keith


----------



## Kreator

8.6.82 - Beck


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

2 Become 1 - Spice Girls


----------



## Kreator

13 - Anthrax


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

13th Floor Vendetta - The Damned


----------



## janw

Etta James - Brian Fallon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

James Brown - Sinéad O'Connor


----------



## Kreator

Brown Acid - Machine Head


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Acid Jazz Singer - The Fratellis


----------



## Kreator

Singer In A Band - Joe Nichols


----------



## janw

Bandwagon - R.E.M.


----------



## Kreator

Wagon Ride Return - Modest Mouse


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Return To Django - The Upsetters


----------



## Kreator

Django Jane - Janelle Monae


----------



## janw

Jane Doe - Alicia Keys


----------



## Kreator

Does Anyone Know - Scorpions


----------



## janw

Known Only to Him - Elvis Presley


----------



## Kreator

Him & I - G-Eazy


----------



## janw

I Am Enough for Myself - Sinead O'Connor


----------



## Kreator

Myself At Last - Graham Nash


----------



## janw

Last Night's Letter - K-Ci & Jojo


----------



## Kreator

Letter To You - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## janw

You and Your Friend - Snake River Conspiracy


----------



## Kreator

Friend Is A Four Letter Word - Cake


----------



## janw

Words Seems So Out Of Place - Pearl Jam


----------



## Kreator

Place To Start - Mike Shinoda


----------



## janw

Starting Over - John Lennon


----------



## Kreator

Over Love - Dio


----------



## janw

Love Across The Wire - Earth Wind And Fire


----------



## Kreator

Wired - Nuclear Assault


----------



## janw

Wired for Sound - Cliff Richard


----------



## Kreator

Saw that one coming!

Sounds Like A Good Time - Payton Smith


----------



## janw

Time is on My Side - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Kreator

Side Effects Of You - Fantasia


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Youthanasia - Megadeth


----------



## janw

Asian Rut - Morrissey


----------



## Kreator

Ruthless - Devildriver


----------



## janw

Less Is More - Joss Stone


----------



## Kreator

More Than Meets The Eye - Testament


----------



## janw

The Eye of The Tiger - Survivor


----------



## Kreator

Tigerlily - La Roux


----------



## janw

Lily, Rosemary and the Jack of Hearts - Bob Dylan


----------



## Kreator

Hearts Burst Into Fire - Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## janw

Fire Down Below - Bette Midler


----------



## Kreator

Below My Feet - Mumford & Sons


----------



## janw

Feet to The Fire - Kelly Rowland


----------



## Kreator

Fire And Desire - Rick James


----------



## janw

Desire Brings Me Back - Blondie


----------



## Kreator

Back In My Arms Again - The Supremes


----------



## janw

Against All Odds - Phil Collins


----------



## Kreator

Odds Are - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Evies Nanny

Are you lonesome tonight? Elvis Presley


----------



## Kreator

Tonight I'm Yours (Don't Hurt Me) - Rod Stewart


----------



## janw

Me Against The Music - Britney Spears


----------



## Kreator

Music For Chameleons - Gary Numan


----------



## janw

Onslaught of Malice - Dying Fetus


----------



## Kreator

Alice, What's The Matter? - Terrorvision


----------



## janw

Matter Of Crust - Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## Kreator

Crusty Dusty Hoze (PROD. SWIRL) - Cufboys


----------



## janw

IRL - Stephanie Poetri


----------



## Kreator

Tough one that!

Let’s Get Rocked - Def Leppard


----------



## janw

Edge of Glory - Lady Gaga


----------



## Kreator

Glory Majesty Unity - Manowar


----------



## janw

Unity Or Grenadine - Ace Frehley


----------



## Contused

Grenadine — Nick Black


----------



## Kreator

Diner - Martin Sexton


----------



## janw

Diners Only - The Avalanches


----------



## Kreator

Only Wanna Be With You - Hootie & The Blowfish


----------



## janw

You Make It Look So Easy - Eric Church


----------



## Kreator

Easy Please Me - Katy B


----------



## janw

Message in a Bottle - The Police


----------



## Kreator

Bottle Up And Explode - Elliot Smith


----------



## janw

Explodes - Kasabian


----------



## Kreator

Destiny Bends - RZA


----------



## janw

Ends of The Earth - Kenny Chesney


----------



## Kreator

Earth Angel (Will You Be Mine) - The Penguins


----------



## C&E Guy

Mine For Life - Ultravox


----------



## Kreator

Life On Mars? - David Bowie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Marshmallow World - Bing Crosby


----------



## Kreator

World Gone Mad - Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mad World - Tears for Fears


----------



## Kreator

World In A World - Vio-Lence


----------



## C&E Guy

World In Motion - New Order


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Motion Picture Soundtrack - Radiohead


----------



## C&E Guy

Tracks Of My Tears - UB40     (RIP Astro)

(For some reason, the original version is "The Tracks .." but many others are just "Tracks")


----------



## janw

Tears Before Bedtime - Elvis Costello
changed it as the one I put was just called Tears and not Tears for Souvenirs as I'd always thought ...


----------



## Contused

Souvenirs Of Love — Johnny & Jonie Mosby


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Letters In The Sand - Pat Boone


----------



## janw

Sands of Time - Judas Priest


time for my nap after messing up the game ... pretend I'm not here lol


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I'm Eighteen - Alice Cooper


----------



## Contused

Eighteen With A Bullet — Pete Wingfield


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bullet Proof ... I Wish I Was - Radiohead


----------



## C&E Guy

Was It All Worth It? - Queen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hit Me With Your Rhythm Stick - Ian Dury & the Blockheads


----------



## janw

Sticky Teenage Twin - Snow Patrol


----------



## Kreator

Twinkle - Tori Amos


----------



## janw

Twinkle Twinkle Little Star - Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Kreator

Star 69 - R.E.M


----------



## janw

69 Ways - Trina


----------



## Kreator

Ways I Can't Tell - Crystal Fighters


----------



## janw

Tell Her Nothing - Young Thug


----------



## Kreator

Long one this one!

Nothing That Has Happened So Far Has Been Anything We Could Control - Tame Impala


----------



## janw

Control Freak - Steve Aoki


----------



## Kreator

Freaks In Love - Elton John


----------



## janw

In Love with a Bad Idea - Matthew Good


----------



## Kreator

Ideal World - The Christians


----------



## janw

Worlds Apart - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Kreator

Apartment Wrestling - Maximum Balloon!


----------



## janw

Lingerie & Candlewax - Mayer Hawthorne


----------



## mikeyB

Axis - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## janw

Axis: Bold As Love - Joan Osborne


----------



## Kreator

Love Triangle - RaeLynn


----------



## C&E Guy

Leave Before The Lights Come On - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## janw

On a Slow Boat to China - Bette Midler


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

China In Your Hand - T'Pau


----------



## janw

Hand of Doom - Black Sabbath


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Doomsday - Ryan Adams


----------



## janw

Doomsday Clock - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## C&E Guy

Clocks - The Angel of Mons - Steve Hackett


----------



## janw

Monsanto Years - Neil Young


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Years From Now - Dr. Hook


----------



## C&E Guy

Now I'm Here- Queen


----------



## Contused

Here Comes The Night — Them


----------



## janw

Contused said:


> Here Comes The Night — Them ... this has got me wondering if I still have this single!


Night Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Moves Like Jagger - Maroon 5


----------



## janw

Germs of Perfection - Bad Religion


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On The Border - Al Stewart


----------



## janw

Border Guard - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Kreator

Guardians - Helloween


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Guardians of Asgaard - Amon Amarth


----------



## Kreator

Aardvark - Arthur


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Arkansas Farmboy - Glen Campbell


----------



## Kreator

Boys Don't Cry - The Cure


----------



## janw

Cry Me A River - Anne Murray


----------



## Kreator

River Of Tears - Eric Clapton


----------



## janw

Tears on My Pillow - Reba McEntire


----------



## Kreator

PILLOWTALK - Zayn


----------



## janw

Talk of The Town - Elvis Costello


----------



## Kreator

Town Ain’t Big Enough - Chris Young


----------



## janw

Enough Space - Foo Fighters


----------



## Kreator

Space Time - Gojira


----------



## janw

Time is on My Side - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Kreator

Side By Side - Kreator


----------



## janw

Sidewalk and Streetlights - John Mellencamp


----------



## Kreator

Light Streams - Esben And The Witch


----------



## janw

Amsterdam - David Bowie


----------



## Kreator

Damage, Inc. - Metallica


----------



## janw

In Cairo - Hot Hot Heat


----------



## Kreator

Cairo, IL - Natalie Hemby


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I'll Be Waiting - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Kreator

Waiting For The 7:18 - Bloc Party


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

18 And Life - Skid Row


----------



## janw

Life and Death of The Party - Alice Cooper


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Party's Over - Judy Holliday


----------



## C&E Guy

Over My Head - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Head Over Heels - Tears for Fears


----------



## C&E Guy

El Scorcho - Weezer


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Chocolate Drops - Iggy Pop


----------



## C&E Guy

Drops Of Jupiter (Tell Me) - Train


----------



## janw

Me and You and a Dog Named Boo - Lobo


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boogie Chillen - John Lee Hooker


----------



## janw

Lend Me Your Comb - The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Combine Harvester - The Wurzels

Sorry


----------



## janw

Harvester Of Sorrow - Metallica


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rowing - Soundgarden


----------



## janw

Rowing Song - Patty Griffin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song For a Future Generation - The B-52s


----------



## Contused

Generation Landslide — Alice Cooper


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Slide Away - Oasis


----------



## Contused

Away From You — Gerry And The Pacemakers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

From Your Room - Mia Stegner


----------



## C&E Guy

Room At The Top - Tom Petty


----------



## Kreator

To Paris With Love - Donna Summer


----------



## janw

Love The One You're With - Luther Vandross


----------



## Kreator

Without You I'm Nothing - Placebo


----------



## janw

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica


----------



## Kreator

Matters Of The Heart - Tracy Chapman

Although strangely, I had the Roxette song Listen To Your Heart in my head!


----------



## janw

Heart Of Gold - Neil Young


----------



## Kreator

Golden Touch - Razorlight


----------



## janw

Touching The Ground - Brandi Carlile


----------



## Kreator

Ground Zero - Chris Cornell


----------



## janw

Zero Landmine - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Kreator

Mine Smell Like Honey - R.E.M.


----------



## janw

Honey in Your Hips - Eric Clapton


----------



## Kreator

Hips And Lips - Maximo Park


----------



## janw

Lipstick on Your Collar - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Kreator

Around The Fur - Deftones


----------



## janw

Furious Rose - Lisa Loeb


----------



## Kreator

Rose Garden - Nick Jones & The Administration


----------



## janw

Garden Shed - Tyler, the Creator


----------



## Kreator

She Drove Me To Daytime Television - Funeral For A Friend


----------



## C&E Guy

Visions Of China - Japan


----------



## Kreator

China Town - Thin Lizzy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Town Without Pity - Gene Pitney


----------



## Kreator

Pity Party - Melanie Martinez


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Party For Two - Shania Twain


----------



## Kreator

Two Fools A Minute - David Lee Roth


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Minute By Minute - Doobie Brothers


----------



## C&E Guy

Minute Of Decay - Marilyn Manson


----------



## janw

Decay of Grandeur - Gwar


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

European Soul - Kim Wilde


----------



## janw

Soul Serenade - Aretha Franklin


----------



## C&E Guy

Adelaide - Anberlin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ideas As Opiates - Tears for Fears


----------



## C&E Guy

Tesla Girls - OMD


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Girls On Film - Duran Duran


----------



## C&E Guy

Film Theme - Simple Minds


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Theme From Shaft - Isaac Hayes


----------



## janw

After All Is Said And Done - Jon Secada


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

All Is Said and Done - Vertical Horizon


----------



## janw

One More Night - Phil Collins


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Night Of Fear - The Move


----------



## janw

Fear of The Dark - Iron Maiden


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Dark And The Rolling Sea - Al Stewart


----------



## janw

Seasick, Yet Still Docked - Morrissey


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Edge of Evolution - Alanis Morissette


----------



## janw

Evolution Orange - Earth Wind And Fire


----------



## Contused

Orange Blossom Special — Billy Vaughn


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Special Delivery - Bridget Kelly


----------



## C&E Guy

Very Ape - Nirvana


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Apeman - The Kinks


----------



## Contused

Apeman Hop — Ramones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hope For The Future - Paul McCartney


----------



## Contused

Future Shock — Curtis Mayfield


----------



## Kreator

Shock Wave - Black Sabbath


----------



## janw

Waves on The Sea - Ralph Stanley


----------



## Kreator

Sealed With A Kiss - Brian Hyland


----------



## janw

Kiss from a Rose - Seal


----------



## Kreator

Rose, Rose, I Love You - Frankie Laine


----------



## janw

Love You Hold The Key - Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Kreator

Key Changer - Dug Pinnick


----------



## janw

Anger and Apathy - As I Lay Dying


----------



## Kreator

Thy Will - Hillary Scott & The Scott Family


----------



## janw

Willing and Able - Prince


----------



## Kreator

Bless The Telephone - Kelis


----------



## janw

Telephone Exchange - Angel


----------



## Kreator

Changed The Way You Kiss Me - Example


----------



## janw

Me and Bobby Mcgee - LeAnn Rimes


----------



## C&E Guy

Gee Baby, Ain't I Good To You - Diana Krall


----------



## janw

You Are The Sunshine Of My Life - Stevie Wonder


----------



## C&E Guy

Life Is What You Make It - Talk Talk


----------



## janw

Make It Right - Foo Fighters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Right Back Where We Started From - Maxine Nightingale


----------



## C&E Guy

From Russia With Love - Matt Munro


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Grows (Where My Rosemary Goes) - Edison Lighthouse


----------



## Contused

Goes Like Dis — 7A3


----------



## janw

Disco Inferno - Tina Turner


----------



## Contused

Inferno At The Carpathian Mountains — Hail Of Bullets


----------



## janw

Mountains of Love - Neil Diamond


----------



## Kreator

Love - Gojira


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Over My Shoulder - Mike + the Mechanics


----------



## Kreator

Der Meister - Rammstein

Was going with Shoulder To Shoulder - Rebecca Ferguson but hey!


----------



## janw

Stereo Sanctity - Sonic Youth


----------



## Kreator

Typical Time 2 - The View


----------



## janw

Time 2 Go - Ian Van Dahl


----------



## Kreator

To Go Home - M. Ward

(I think that's allowed?!)


----------



## janw

excuse me that doesn't work - tut tut - "To" is not 2/two ... some awful cheating going on here!!!


----------



## Kreator

janw said:


> excuse me that doesn't work - tut tut - "To" is not 2/two ... some awful cheating going on here!!!


...Let me think of another then!....bear with...


----------



## Kreator

Got It Right This Time (The Celebration) - Keith Urban

As the song title says!


----------



## janw

Celebration Song - Unwritten Law


----------



## Kreator

Songs That Said It All - The Swon Brothers


----------



## janw

All or Nothing - Small Faces


----------



## Kreator

Nothing Stands In Our Way - Lacuna Coil


----------



## janw

Ways & Means - Snow Patrol


----------



## Kreator

Answer Me, My Love - Nat King Cole


----------



## janw

My Love is Pink - Sugababes


----------



## Kreator

Pink Rabbits - The National


----------



## janw

Bits and Pieces - The Dave Clark Five


----------



## Kreator

Pieces Of Me - Ashlee Simpson


----------



## janw

Meaning of Life - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Kreator

Life In The Vivid Dream - Grimes


----------



## janw

Dream for Mother - Christian Death


----------



## Kreator

Mother May I - Coheed And Cambria


----------



## janw

May It Be - Enya


----------



## Kreator

Beautiful Feeling - PJ Harvey


----------



## janw

Feeling Lucky - Jimmy Eat World


----------



## Kreator

Lucky That Way - Joe Walsh


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Way To Break My Heart - Ed Sheeran


----------



## Kreator

Heart Shaped Box - Nirvana


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Box Of Rain - Grateful Dead


----------



## Kreator

Raining Blood - Slayer


----------



## janw

Blood for Poppies - Garbage


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Poppies in The Field - The Teardrop Explodes


----------



## Kreator

Field Of Innocence - Evanescence


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Innocence Faded - Dream Theater


----------



## janw

Faded from The Winter - Iron & Wine


----------



## Kreator

Faded By Design - Melissa Etheridge

too late!

ok...

Winter Martyrium - Kreator


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Umbrella Beach - Owl City


----------



## janw

Beach Shack - Elvis Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shackler's Revenge - Guns N' Roses


----------



## janw

Revenge and Its Thrills - Tonight Alive


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Thrills in the Night - Kiss


----------



## janw

Night Fever - Bee Gees


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Every Grain Of Sand - Bob Dylan


----------



## janw

Sandman - Ed Sheeran


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mandolin Wind - Rod Stewart


----------



## janw

Wind of Change - Scorpions


----------



## Contused

Change Of Heart — Change


----------



## Kreator

Hearts Alive - Mastodon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Alive and Kicking - Simple Minds


----------



## Kreator

Kicking And Screaming - Funeral For A Friend


----------



## mikeyB

Screaming Issue - Loudon Wainwright III


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sue (Or In A Season Of Crime) - David Bowie


----------



## Kreator

Crimes Against Humanity - Sacred Reich


----------



## janw

Typical Average - Ed Sheeran


----------



## Kreator

Age Of Innocence - Iron Maiden


----------



## janw

Innocence Again - Switchfoot


----------



## Kreator

Against All Odds (Take A Look At Me Now) - Phil Collins


----------



## janw

No Woman, No Cry - Bob Marley


----------



## Kreator

Crystal Clear - Overkill


----------



## janw

Clear Sailing - Barbra Streisand


----------



## Kreator

Linger - The Cranberries


----------



## janw

Lingering Still - She & Him


----------



## Kreator

Still Loving You - Scorpions


----------



## janw

You Ain't Heard Nothin' Yet - Joe Nichols


----------



## Kreator

Yet To Say - Halfdown Thomas


----------



## janw

Say Ahh - Chris Brown


----------



## Kreator

Ahhh... Men - Say Anything


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Men in this Town - Shakira


----------



## janw

Town with No Cheer - Scarlett Johansson


----------



## Kreator

Cheer Up Boys (Your Makup Is Running) - Foo Fighters


----------



## janw

Running From Your Dad - Bowling For Soup


----------



## Kreator

Daddy's Girl - Scorpions


----------



## janw

Girl In The Mirror - Britney Spears


----------



## Kreator

Mirror, Mirror (Look Into My Eyes) - Def Leppard


----------



## janw

My Eyes Have Seen You - The Doors


----------



## Kreator

You Do Something To Me - Paul Weller


----------



## janw

Me and my monkey - Robbie Williams


----------



## Kreator

Monkey On My Back - Aerosmith


----------



## janw

My Back Pages - Bob Dylan


----------



## Kreator

Pages Of Gold - Flo Morrissey


----------



## janw

Gold-Tipped Boots, Black Jacket And Tie - Jethro Tull


----------



## Kreator

Tied Together With A Smile - Taylor Swift


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Smiley Faces - Gnarls Barkley


----------



## janw

Faces in The Crowd - Panda Bear


----------



## Kreator

Crowd My Mind- Brett Eldredge


----------



## janw

Mind on The Matter - Harry Connick Jr.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Matter of Time - Vanessa Carlton


----------



## janw

Time Mends a Broken Heart - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Broken Hearted Melody - Sarah Vaughan


----------



## Contused

Melody In The Mist — Andrew Justin Nicoletta


----------



## Kreator

Mists Of Meridin - Hawkwind


----------



## Contused

Ridin' Solo — Jason Derulo


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Solo In Soho - Phil Lynott


----------



## Kreator

Soho (Needless To Say) - Al Stewart


----------



## janw

Say It Now - Luther Vandross


----------



## Kreator

Now it's Dark - Anthrax

...it is too!


----------



## janw

Dark Side of The Moon - Machine Gun Kelly


----------



## Kreator

Moonage Daydream - David Bowie


----------



## janw

Daydream Believer - The Monkees


----------



## Kreator

Believers (Arab Spring) - Nelly Furtado


----------



## janw

Spring Can Really Hang You up The Most - Barbra Streisand


----------



## Kreator

The Most Beutiful Girl In The World - Prince


----------



## janw

Worlds Seem to Collide - Symphorce


----------



## Kreator

Identikit - Radiohead


----------



## janw

Kitchen Sink - Twenty One Pilots


----------



## Kreator

Kitchen Sink Drama - Soft Cell


----------



## janw

Dramatic Intro - The Lonely Island


----------



## Kreator

Introduce Yourself - Faith No More


----------



## janw

Selfish and Cold - Rev Theory


----------



## Kreator

Cold Embrace - Testament


----------



## janw

Embrace The Storm - Sepultura


----------



## Kreator

Storm Front - Billy Joel


----------



## Jago

Front line - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Kreator

Line Up - Elastica


----------



## C&E Guy

Up All Night - Charlie Puth


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

All Night Train - The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Kreator

Train Of Consequences - Megadeth


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

C'est La Vie - Stereophonics


----------



## C&E Guy

Vienna - Ultravox


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Vienna Sunday - Tony Christie


----------



## C&E Guy

Sunday Girl - Blondie


----------



## adrian1der

Girls Just Want to Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Have Fun Tonight - Fischerspooner


----------



## Contused

Tonight's The Night — The Shirelles


----------



## C&E Guy

The Night Has A Thousand Eyes - Bobby Vee


----------



## Contused

Eyes Without A Face — Billy Idol


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Face to Call Home - John Mayer


----------



## janw

Homefires - Neil Young


----------



## Kreator

Firestarter - The Prodigy


----------



## janw

Startercoat - Royce Da 5'9"


----------



## Kreator

Coat Of Many Colors - Dolly Parton


----------



## janw

Colors and Shapes - Mac Miller


----------



## Kreator

Shapes Of Things - The Yarbirds


----------



## janw

Things Can Only Get Better - Howard Jones


----------



## Kreator

Better Living Through Chemistry - Queens Of The Stone Age


----------



## janw

Chemistry of a Car Crash - Shiny Toy Guns


----------



## Kreator

Crash Into Me - Dave Mathews Band


----------



## janw

Me & All My Friends - Walk The Moon


----------



## Kreator

Friends And Lovers - Incubus


----------



## janw

Lovers.Com - Right Said Fred


----------



## Kreator

Computer Love - Kraftwerk


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Can Build A Bridge - The Judds (and a few others)


----------



## Kreator

Bridge Over Troubled Water - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Waterloo Sunset - The Kinks


----------



## C&E Guy

Setting Me Up - Dire Straits


----------



## janw

Up Around The Bend - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bend It! - Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Tich


----------



## janw

It Ain't Necessarily So - Aretha Franklin


----------



## Kreator

Soft And Wet - Prince


----------



## janw

Wet Blanket - Metric


----------



## Kreator

Kettling - Bloc Party


----------



## janw

Lingering Still - She & Him


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Still Crazy After All These Years - Paul Simon


----------



## C&E Guy

Arsonist's Lullabye - Hozier


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lullabye (Goodnight, My Angel) - Billy Joel


----------



## Contused

Angel On My Shoulder — Shelby Flint


----------



## C&E Guy

Shoulder Pads 1 - The Fall


----------



## janw

1 Step Forward, 3 Steps Back - Olivia Rodrigo


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Back In The U.S.S.R. - The Beatles


----------



## janw

R U Kiddin' Me - Anouk


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

In Memory Of The Martyrs - Barclay James Harvest


----------



## Kreator

In Memory Of The Martyrs - Barclay James Harvest


----------



## Kreator

Kreator said:


> In Memory Of The Martyrs - Barclay James Harvest


Same song!!! you beat me to it!

Martyrs - The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## janw

Martyr's Pose - Tourniquet


----------



## Kreator

Sexy And I Know It - LMFAO


----------



## janw

I Know It's Gonna Happen Someday - David Bowie


----------



## Kreator

Someday We’ll Be Together - The Supremes


----------



## janw

Together Alone - Crowded House


----------



## Kreator

Alone In The Make-Out Room - The Broken Family Band


----------



## janw

Room on The 3rd Floor - McFly


----------



## Kreator

Floorfiller - The A-Teens


----------



## janw

Filler / I Don't Want to Hear It - Slayer


----------



## Kreator

It’s The Way That You Use It - Eric Clapton


----------



## janw

Use It Or Lose It - Motley Crue


----------



## Kreator

It Must Be Love - Madness


----------



## janw

Love Gangster - Beth Hart


----------



## Kreator

Gangster Of Love - Johnny ‘Guitar’ Watson


----------



## janw

Love and Affection - Bob Marley


----------



## Kreator

I Only Have Eyes For You - The Flamingos


----------



## janw

For Your Eyes Only - Blondie


----------



## Kreator

Only Thing I Ever Get For Christmas - Justin Bieber


----------



## janw

Christmas Wrapping - Kylie Minogue


----------



## C&E Guy

In God's House - Bat For Lashes


----------



## janw

House Of Cards - Elton John


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cards To Your Heart - Groove Armada


----------



## janw

Hearts Breaking Even - Bon Jovi


----------



## Kreator

Even Flow - Pearl Jam


----------



## Contused

Flowers On The Wall — The Statler Brothers


----------



## C&E Guy

The Wall Street Shuffle - 10cc


----------



## Contused

Shuffle Your Feet — Black Rebel Motorcycle Club


----------



## C&E Guy

Feet In The Clouds - Paul McCartney


----------



## Contused

Clouds In My Hair — Alina Duwe


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hair Of The Dog - Nazareth


----------



## Contused

Doggin' Around — Jackie Wilson


----------



## janw

Around The Sun - R.E.M.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Sun Ain't Gonna Shine (Anymore) - The Walker Brothers


----------



## Kreator

More Bounce To The Ounce - Zapp


----------



## janw

Central Two-O-Nine - Robert Plant


----------



## Kreator

Nine Lives - Def Leppard


----------



## janw

Lives in The Balance - Jackson Browne


----------



## Kreator

Balance Beam - Blue October


----------



## janw

Beam Me Up Scotty - Nicki Minaj


----------



## Kreator

Scotty Doesn’t Know - Lustra


----------



## janw

Know The Difference - Inxs


----------



## Kreator

Cease Fire - Christina Aguilera


----------



## janw

Fire and Fury - Skillet


----------



## Kreator

Fury Of The Chonburi - The Libertines 

…you’re making me work for it tonight!


----------



## janw

Buried at Sea - Architects

... luck of the draw, not that I always get easy ones mind  Fury of the who/what/where???


----------



## Kreator

Sealed With A Kiss - Brian Hyland

No idea, probably some sort of alien or something, but saw it and thought that’s a good last word  

…back down to Earth now lol!


----------



## janw

Kissing a Fool - George Michael


----------



## Kreator

Fooled Around And Fell In Love - Elvin Bishop


----------



## janw

In Love There Is No Pride - Ronan Keating


----------



## Kreator

Pride (In The Name Of Love) - U2


----------



## janw

Love Has Come of Age - Kenny Loggins


----------



## Kreator

Age Of Innocence - Iron Maiden


----------



## janw

Innocence Maintained - Jewel


----------



## Kreator

Ned Ludd - Robert Calvert


----------



## janw

D-Day - Teenage Riot


----------



## C&E Guy

Day 'N' Nite' - Kid Cudi


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

It Ends Tonight - The All-American Rejects


----------



## C&E Guy

Tonight The Streets Are Ours - Richard Hawley


----------



## janw

Our Space - The Cardigans


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Space Oddity - David Bowie


----------



## janw

Typical Male - Tina Turner


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Male Fantasy - Billie Eilish


----------



## janw

Fantasy Man - Alice Cooper


----------



## C&E Guy

Man Of The World - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## janw

The World is Crazy - Will.I.Am


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Crazy Mama - J.J. Cale


----------



## janw

Mama Taught Me Better - Black Rebel Motorcycle Club


----------



## Contused

Better Tell Him No — The Starlets


----------



## janw

No More Trouble - Bob Marley


----------



## Kreator

Trouble In The Message Centre - Blur


----------



## janw

Centre of Gravity - Boyzone


----------



## Kreator

Gravity Don't Pull Me - Rostam


----------



## janw

Pull Me from The Void - Trivium


----------



## Kreator

Void City - Hawkwind


----------



## janw

City of Nights - Marc Almond


----------



## Kreator

Nights Are Forever Without You - England Dan & John Ford Coley


----------



## janw

Without You Here - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Kreator

Here I Am (Come And Take Me) - Al Green


----------



## janw

Take Me Home, Country Roads - John Denver


----------



## Kreator

Roads Less Travelled - Ziggy Marley


----------



## janw

Led Astray - Sirenia


----------



## Kreator

Ray Of Light - Madonna


----------



## janw

Light As a Feather - Norah Jones


----------



## Kreator

There’s A good Reason These Tables Are Numbered Honey, You Just Haven’t Thought Of It Yet - Panic! At The Disco


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Yet Another Movie - Pink Floyd


----------



## janw

Movies is Magic - Brian Wilson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Magic Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf


----------



## Kreator

Ride The Lightning - Metallica


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lightning Strike - Judas Priest


----------



## Kreator

Strike Of The Beast - Exodus


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Beast In Me - Johnny Cash


----------



## Kreator

Mechanix - Megadeth


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Xanadu - Olivia Newton-John


----------



## janw

Adult Suit - One Ok Rock


----------



## Kreator

Suite-Pee - System Of A Down


----------



## Contused

Pee Loon Hoto Ki Sargam — Mohit Chauhan


----------



## Kreator

Game Over - Nuclear Assault


----------



## janw

Over The Rainbow - Aretha Franklin


----------



## Kreator

Rainbow In The Dark - Dio


----------



## janw

The Dark Horse - Twista


----------



## Kreator

Horses In My Dreams - PJ Harvey


----------



## janw

My Dream's but a Drop of Fuel for a Nightmare - Sonata Arctica


----------



## Kreator

Nightmare Be Thy Name - Mercyful Fate


----------



## janw

Names of The Kingdom - The Doors


----------



## Kreator

Kingdom Come - Manowar


----------



## janw

Come Fly with Me - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Kreator

Me And You - She & Him

...Had to change my mind about this one!


----------



## janw

You Can't Get A Man With A Gun - Reba McEntire


----------



## Kreator

Gung-Ho - Anthrax


----------



## janw

Hold Back The River - James Bay


----------



## Kreator

The River Is Rising - Slash


----------



## janw

Rising Power - AC/DC


----------



## Kreator

Powerslave - Iron Maiden


----------



## janw

Slave to The Dollar - R. City


----------



## Kreator

Dollar And A Dream - Game


----------



## janw

Dream a Little - Peter Andre


----------



## Kreator

Little Of Your Love - Haim


----------



## janw

Your Love is Dangerous - Sarah Connor


----------



## Kreator

Dangerous Woman - Ariana Grande


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Work For The Working Man - Bon Jovi


----------



## janw

deleted my post in error as site playing up and made another answer, then deleted it, and ended up with none. It's going to be one of those days..... but, yes Women's work is what I originally posted (though it wasn't showing....)
Next .... 
Working Man's Wage - Trace Adkins


----------



## Kreator

...And I had an answer ready too!

Ok...

Generator - Foor Fighters


----------



## janw

Torn and Frayed - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Kreator

Frayed Ends Of Sanity - Metallica


----------



## janw

Type Slowly - Pavement


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Slowly Surely - Jill Scott


----------



## janw

Surely, You'd Burn The Same - Ritt Momney


----------



## Contused

Same Old Lang Syne — Dan Fogelberg


----------



## Kreator

Nearly Lost You - Screaming Trees


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lost You Anyway - Toby Keith


----------



## Contused

Anyway That You Want Me — The American Breed


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Want Me Back - Lindsay Ell


----------



## janw

Back Against The Wall - Alan Parsons Project


----------



## Kreator

Back In Black - AC/DC

....it gets crazy when we all reply at the same time!!

Wallet - Regina Spektor


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Let 'Em In - Wings


----------



## janw

yes, I answered Confused's but got pipped to the post, deleted and did Mee Too Tee Two's and then noticed you'd replied to that straight after me lol
and now someone else has posted before I've even started to think of an answer.... lol


----------



## Contused

In The Air Tonight — Phil Collins


----------



## Kreator

Mind Games - John Lennon!!!


----------



## janw




----------



## Kreator

Kreator said:


> Mind Games - John Lennon!!!


Tonight I Wanna Cry - Keith Urban!!


----------



## janw

Cry Me A River - Anne Murray


----------



## Kreator

River Of Pain - Primal Scream


----------



## janw

Pain of Mind - Neurosis


----------



## Kreator

Mind Playing Tricks On Me - Geto Boys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On Melancholy Hill - Gorillaz


----------



## janw

Hillside Avenue - Simply Red


----------



## Kreator

Nuestro Planeta - Kali Uchis


----------



## janw

Tabloid Junkie - Michael Jackson


----------



## Kreator

Junkies On A High - Green Day


----------



## janw

High Fives - Simply Red


----------



## Kreator

Vesuvius - Sufjan Stevens


----------



## janw

Usual Suspects - Snoop Dogg


----------



## Kreator

Tsunami - Manic Street Preachers 

…tough ones tonight!


----------



## janw

Amity Gardens - Fountains Of Wayne


----------



## Kreator

Dense Water Deeper Down - Sinead O’Connor


----------



## janw

Down Along the Cove - Bob Dylan


----------



## Kreator

Cover Me Up - Jason Isbell


----------



## janw

Up in Flames - Coldplay


----------



## Kreator

Messenger - TesseracT


----------



## janw

Germs of Perfection - Bad Religion


----------



## Kreator

Perfection/Epiphany: Concealing Fate Pts. 4 & 5 - TesseracT


----------



## janw

50/50 - Lemar


----------



## Kreator

502 - Megadeth


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

502 Come Up - Bryson Tiller


----------



## janw

Up Above My Head - Rod Stewart


----------



## Kreator

Heads They Win (Tails You Lose) Exodus


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lose Control - Missy Elliott


----------



## janw

Control Freak - Armin Van Buuren


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Freaks In Love - Elton John


----------



## janw

In Love with a Bad Idea - Matthew Good


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ideas As Opiates - Tears for Fears


----------



## Contused

Opiate Summer — Vendetta Red


----------



## janw

Summer Swag - Mike Stud


----------



## Kreator

Swagga Like Us - Jay-Z


----------



## janw

Used Cars - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Kreator

Cars Hiss By My Window - The Doors


----------



## Contused

Window Pane — Alex Sol


----------



## Kreator

(Anesthesia) Pulling Teeth - Metallica


----------



## janw

Teeth Like God's Shoeshine - Modest Mouse


----------



## Kreator

Shine On You Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## janw

Diamond in The Rough - Shawn Colvin


----------



## Kreator

Rough & Tumble - John Waite


----------



## janw

Tumble In The Rough - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Kreator

Rough Justice - The Rolling Stones


----------



## janw

Iced Tea - Shelby Lynne


----------



## Kreator

Tears Of A Clown - Iron Maiden


----------



## janw

Clowntime Is over - Elvis Costello


----------



## Kreator

Over The Flows - Gojira


----------



## janw

Lows - Pink Sweat$


----------



## Kreator

Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys - Traffic


----------



## janw

Boys Wanna Be Her - Peaches


----------



## Kreator

Her Voice Resides - Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## janw

Sidestep - Robin Thicke


----------



## Kreator

Step Inside Love - Cilla Black


----------



## janw

Love and Affection - Joan Armatrading


----------



## Kreator

Ion Square - Bloc Party


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Square One - Coldplay


----------



## janw

One and One Make Five - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Five Years - David Bowie


----------



## janw

Years May Come - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## Contused

Come On Little Angel — The Belmonts


----------



## janw

Little Angel, Little Brother - Lucinda Williams


----------



## Contused

Brother Louie — Stories


----------



## janw

Louie to Frisco - Chuck Berry


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Scorpio Sword - The Flaming Lips


----------



## janw

Sword And Shield - Sister Hazel


----------



## Kreator

Shield Wall - Amon Amarth


----------



## janw

Walls and Doors - Jackson Browne


----------



## Kreator

Doors Of Your Heart - The English Beat


----------



## janw

Heart on My Sleeve - Bryan Ferry


----------



## Kreator

Eventually - Tame Impala


----------



## janw

All You're Dreaming Of - Liam Gallagher


----------



## Kreator

Dreaming Of You - The Coral


----------



## janw

You Gotta Walk That Mile Honeychild - Pogues


----------



## Kreator

Children Of The Night - Richard Marx


----------



## janw

The Night I Lost My Head - Maximo Park


----------



## Kreator

Head Over Feet - Alanis Morrissette


----------



## janw

Feet in The Clouds - Paul McCartney


----------



## Kreator

Cloudspotter - Foo Fighters


----------



## janw

Potter's Wheel - John Denver


----------



## Kreator

Wheel In The Sky - Journey 

…keepin the sky theme lol


----------



## janw

The Sky Is Broken - Moby 
:'(


----------



## Kreator

Broke ‘N’ Broken-hearted - Def Leppard


----------



## janw

Broken Hearted And Beautiful - Marc Almond


----------



## Kreator

Beautiful ‘Cause You Love Me - Girls Aloud


----------



## janw

You Love Me to Hate You - Kiss


----------



## Kreator

Your Call - Secondhand Serenade


----------



## janw

Call Me Maybe - Carly Rae Jepsen


----------



## Kreator

Maybe It’s Time - Bradley Cooper


----------



## janw

It's Time to Face The Music and Dance - Lobo


----------



## Kreator

Dancing In The Moonlight (It’s Caught Me In The Spotlight) - Thin Lizzy


----------



## janw

Spotlight on - David Usher


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tonight's The Night - Neil Young


----------



## janw

The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down - John Denver


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Down At The Doctors - Dr Feelgood


----------



## janw

Torso of The Week - Everything Everything


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Weekend - Brantley Gilbert


----------



## janw

The Weekend Song - Alanis Morissette


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song for the Asking - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## janw

Asking for Ashes - Asking Alexandria


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ashes To Ashes - David Bowie


----------



## janw

Ashes in Your Mouth - Megadeth


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Out Here Grindin - DJ Khaled


----------



## janw

Grinding Halt - The Cure


----------



## Contused

Halt Right — Otep


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Right Back Where We Started From - Maxine Nightingale


----------



## janw

From The Dining Table - Harry Styles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Table For One - Passenger


----------



## janw

One Morning in May - James Taylor


----------



## Kreator

Mayhem - Sepultura


----------



## janw

Hem of Her Dress - First Aid Kit


----------



## Kreator

Dressed In White - King Diamond


----------



## janw

White Label - Nas


----------



## Kreator

Labeled With Love - Squeeze


----------



## janw

Love Is My Disease - Alicia Keys


----------



## Kreator

Disease, Injury, Madness - Between The Buried And Me


----------



## janw

Madness in Me - Skillet


----------



## Kreator

In Memory Of The Martyrs - Barclay James Harvest


----------



## janw

Martyr's Pose - Tourniquet


----------



## Kreator

Secret Face - Death


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Face Without A Soul - Status Quo


----------



## C&E Guy

Soul To Squeeze - Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Squeeze Box - The Who


----------



## C&E Guy

Boxer Beat - Jo Boxers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Beat The Clock - Sparks


----------



## janw

The Clock Was Tickin' - Brandon Flowers


----------



## C&E Guy

King Rocker  - Generation X


----------



## janw

Rocker Girl - Jewel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Girl From The North Country - Bob Dylan


----------



## Contused

Country Bumpkin — Cal Smith


----------



## Kreator

King Of Rock And Roll - Dio (RIP...And he was...)


----------



## janw

Rock and Roll Shoes - Johnny Cash


----------



## Kreator

Especially In Michigan - Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## janw

Michigan Players - Mario


----------



## Kreator

RSVP - Maren Morris


----------



## janw

RSPV (Acoustic) - Kristina Lachaga


----------



## Kreator

Stick It Out - Rush


----------



## C&E Guy

Outside The Wall - Pink Floyd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Wall Street Shuffle - 10cc


----------



## janw

Shuffle Your Feet - Black Rebel Motorcycle Club


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Your Feet's Too Big - Fats Waller


----------



## C&E Guy

Big Love - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## janw

Love and Beauty - The Moody Blues


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Beauty School Dropout - Frankie Avalon


----------



## janw

Out Among The Stars - Johnny Cash


----------



## C&E Guy

Stars Fell On Alabama - Ella Fitzgerald & Louis Armstrong


----------



## janw

Alabama Woman Blues - Eric Clapton


----------



## Contused

Blues From A Hypochondriac (Always Hoping For The Worst) — Admiral Freebee


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Worst Band In The World - 10cc


----------



## janw

The World is a Party - Lionel Richie


----------



## Contused

Party Lights — Claudine Clark


----------



## janw

Lights and Sounds - Yellowcard


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sounds of the Skeng - Stormzy


----------



## janw

Englishman In New York - Sting


----------



## Kreator

New York Serenade - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## janw

Adelaide - Ben Folds Five


----------



## Kreator

Dear Darlin' - Olly Murs


----------



## janw

Darlin' Companion - Johnny Cash


----------



## Kreator

I Only Have Eyes For You - The Flamingos


----------



## janw

For Your Own Good - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Kreator

Good Friend And A Glass Of Wine - LeAnn Rimes


----------



## janw

Wine Glass Woman - Mayer Hawthorne


----------



## Kreator

Woman’s Gotta Have It - Bobby Womack


----------



## janw

Have It Your Way - Mudvayne


----------



## Kreator

Way To Sexy - Drake


----------



## janw

Sexy Daddy - Destiny's Child


----------



## Kreator

Daddy Cool - Boney M


----------



## janw

Cool, Calm & Collected - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Kreator

Teddy bear - Red Sovine


----------



## janw

Teddy Bears' Picnic - Anne Murray


----------



## C&E Guy

Nice And Sleazy - The Stranglers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sleazy Bed Track - The Bluetones


----------



## C&E Guy

Tracks Of My Tears - Smoky Robinson & The Miracles


----------



## janw

Tears on My Pillow - Olivia Newton-John


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pillowcase - Gabbie Hanna


----------



## janw

Case in Point - Andrew Bird


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Point of No Return - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## janw

Return to Pooh Corner - Kenny Loggins


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Corner Soul - The Clash


----------



## Contused

Soul Deep — The Box Tops


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Deep In The Heart Of Texas - Perry Como


----------



## Contused

Texas In My Rear View Mirror — Mac Davis


----------



## Kreator

Mirror Image - TesseracT


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mirror in the Bathroom - The English Beat


----------



## janw

Bathroom Sink - Miranda Lambert


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sink To The Bottom - Fountains of Wayne


----------



## Kreator

Kreator said:


> Mirror Image - TesseracT


----------



## Kreator

Or - Bottom - Tool


----------



## janw

Bottom of The Barrel - Amos Lee


----------



## Kreator

Barrel Of A Gun - Depeche Mode


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Guns on the Roof - The Clash


----------



## janw

Rooftop to The Street - Tonight Alive


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Street Parade - The Clash


----------



## janw

Parade of The Wooden Soldiers - Harry Connick Jr.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Soldier's Angel - Stevie Nicks


----------



## janw

Angel In Blue Jeans - Maroon 5


----------



## Kreator

Blue Jeans & White T-Shirts - The Gaslight Anthem


----------



## janw

T-Shirt Sun Tan - Stereophonics


----------



## Kreator

Tangled Up In You - Staind


----------



## janw

You Ain't Seen Nothin' Yet - Avril Lavigne


----------



## Kreator

Yet To Say - Halfdown Thomas


----------



## janw

Say Something Anyway - Bellefire


----------



## Kreator

Anyway, Anyhow, Anywhere - The Who


----------



## janw

Anywhere else - Olly Murs


----------



## Kreator

Set The World Afire - Megadeth


----------



## janw

Fire and Fury - Skillet


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fury of Chonburi - The Libertines


----------



## janw

Buried in Detroit - Mike Posner


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Detroit Made - Bob Seger


----------



## janw

Made In England - Elton John


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

England Rocks - Ian Hunter


----------



## janw

Rocks On The Road - Jethro Tull


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On The Road To Find Out - Cat Stevens


----------



## janw

Find Out Who Your Friends Are - Tim McGraw


----------



## Contused

Are You A Boy Or Are You A Girl — The Barbarians


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Girl And His Cat - Biffy Clyro


----------



## Contused

Caterina — Perry Como


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

In A Little Wigan Garden - George Formby


----------



## Contused

Garden In The Rain — Vic Dana


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Rain Song - Led Zeppelin


----------



## janw

Song For A Star - Bryan Adams


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Star is Born - Jay-Z


----------



## janw

Born at The Right Time - Paul Simon


----------



## Kreator

Time's Up - Living Colour


----------



## janw

Up a Lazy River - Rickie Lee Jones


----------



## Kreator

Rivers In Your Mouth - Ben Howard


----------



## janw

Mouths to Feed - Ludacris


----------



## Kreator

Feed Me With Your Kiss - My Bloody Valentine


----------



## janw

Your Kisses Burn - Marc Almond


----------



## Kreator

Burn My Candle (At Both Ends) - Shirley Bassey


----------



## janw

Ends of The Earth - Kenny Chesney


----------



## Kreator

Earthly Pleasure - Villagers


----------



## janw

Pleasure Seeker - Social Distortion


----------



## Kreator

Kerosene - Burn The Priest


----------



## janw

Rose Needs a Jack - Gabby Barrett


----------



## Kreator

Jack Your Body - Steve “Silk” Hurley


----------



## janw

Your Body is a Weapon - The Wombats


----------



## Kreator

Weapon Of Choice - Fatboy Slim


----------



## janw

Choice Hops and Bottled Self Esteem - Bayside


----------



## Kreator

Embrace The Rub - Melvins


----------



## janw

Ruby Tuesday - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Kreator

Tuesday‘s Gone - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## janw

Gone Fishin' - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Kreator

Fishin’ For Something - Rachele Lynae


----------



## janw

Some Things Just Stick In Your Mind - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Kreator

Mindreader - A Day To Remember


----------



## janw

Reader Meet Author - Morrissey


----------



## Kreator

Authority Song - John Mellencamp


----------



## janw

Songbird - Eva Cassidy


----------



## Kreator

Birdhouse In Your Soul - They Might Be Giants


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Soul Man - Sam & Dave


----------



## janw

Manic Monday - The Bangles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Monday Morning - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## janw

Morning Has Broken - Cat Stevens


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Broken Wings - Mr. Mister


----------



## janw

Wings of a Dove - Brian Wilson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dover Beach - Bangles


----------



## janw

Beach Shack - Elvis Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shackler's Revenge - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Contused

Revenge Is A Vulture — 3 Inches Of Blood


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Vulture Culture - Fangclub


----------



## Contused

Culture Revolution — Anti-Flag


----------



## Kreator

Revolution Calling - Queensryche


----------



## janw

Calling My Children Home - Emmylou Harris


----------



## Kreator

Home Alone Tonight - Luke Bryan


----------



## janw

Tonight's The Night (Gonna Be Alright) - Rod Stewart


----------



## Kreator

Alright With Me - Kris Allen


----------



## janw

With Me Tonight - The Beach Boys


----------



## Kreator

Tonight I wanna Be Your Man - Andy Griggs


----------



## janw

Your Man Loves You Honey - Joey + Rory


----------



## Kreator

Honeymoon Avenue - Ariana Grande


----------



## janw

Avenues & Alleyways - Rancid


----------



## Kreator

Way She Moves - Scott Welland And The Wildabouts


----------



## janw

She Moves Through The Fair - Boyzone


----------



## Kreator

Fairies Wear Boots - Black Sabbath


----------



## janw

Boots of Spanish Leather - Bob Dylan


----------



## Kreator

Leather Jacket Love Song - The Cribs


----------



## janw

Love Song For A Vampire - Annie Lennox


----------



## Kreator

Vampires Will Never Hurt You - My Chemical Romance


----------



## janw

Hurt You So Bad - Crazy Town


----------



## Kreator

Bad Influence - Pink


----------



## janw

Certain Kind of Fool - Eagles


----------



## Kreator

Fool For Your Lovin’ - Whitesnake


----------



## janw

Your Loving Flame - Paul McCartney


----------



## Kreator

Flamenco sketches - Miles Davis


----------



## janw

Chess Piece Face - They Might Be Giants


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Face Without A Soul - Status Quo


----------



## janw

Soul Brother - Queen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Brother Love's Traveling Salvation Show - Neil Diamond


----------



## C&E Guy

How Do You Do It? - Gerry & The Pacemakers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Do It Again - The Beach Boys


----------



## janw

Against The Grain - Garth Brooks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rainy Day Women #12 And #35 - Bob Dylan


----------



## Kreator

3500 - Travis Scott


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I'm possibly bending the rules a little bit, but that's the best I could do. 

Zero She Flies - Al Stewart


----------



## Kreator

I'll take that!

Lies Greed Misery - Linkin Park


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Misery Chain - Chris Cornell


----------



## C&E Guy

Chain Reaction - Diana Ross


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Action Is My Middle Name - Morrissey


----------



## C&E Guy

Name Of the Game - ABBA


----------



## Kreator

Game Over - Nuclear Assault


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Over My Shoulder - Mike + the Mechanics


----------



## Contused

Shoulder Mountain — Andrew Bird


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mountain Angel - Dolly Parton


----------



## Contused

Angel On My Shoulder — Shelby Flint


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shoulder Holster - Morcheeba


----------



## Contused

Eroplanong Papel — December Avenue


----------



## janw

Peligrosa - J Balvin


----------



## Kreator

Rosalie - Thin Lizzy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Lie - French Montana


----------



## Kreator

Kreator said:


> Rosalie - Thin Lizzy


----------



## janw

Lie Down In Darkness - A-Ha


----------



## Kreator

Darkness Descends - Dark Angel


----------



## janw

Ends of The Earth - Hot Chip


----------



## Kreator

Earthly Pleasure - Villagers


----------



## janw

Pleasure, Little Treasure - Depeche Mode


----------



## Kreator

Sure Hope You Mean It - Raphael Saadiq


----------



## janw

Mean It This Time - Carly Pearce


----------



## Kreator

Time Has Come - Bayside


----------



## janw

Come On And Dance - Motley Crue


----------



## Kreator

Dance For You - beyonce


----------



## janw

For Your Eyes Only - Blondie


----------



## Kreator

Only Love Can Save Me Now - The Pretty Reckless


----------



## janw

No Woman, No Cry - Jimmy Cliff


----------



## Kreator

Crying In The Night - Buckingham Nicks


----------



## janw

Night Vision - Suzanne Vega


----------



## C&E Guy

Visions Of China - Japan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

China Grove - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## janw

Rover - Jethro Tull


----------



## C&E Guy

Overkill - Men At Work


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kill the Lights - Britney Spears


----------



## janw

Lights in The Sky - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sky Pilot - The Animals


----------



## janw

Pilot Jones - Frank Ocean


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

One Step Beyond - Madness


----------



## janw

Yonder Stands The Sinner - Neil Young


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sinnerman - Nina Simone


----------



## janw

Man in a Suitcase - The Police


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Casey Jones - Grateful Dead


----------



## C&E Guy

Jonestown Tea - Otep


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Teach Your Children - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## C&E Guy

Children Of The Revolution - T. Rex


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Revolution Rock - The Clash


----------



## Contused

Rock And Roll, Hoochie Koo — Rick Derringer


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kooks - David Bowie


----------



## janw

Kookseverywhere!!!! - Awolnation


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Everywhere I Go - Willie Nelson


----------



## janw

I Gotta Go - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Contused

Go Down Gamblin' — Blood, Sweat And Tears


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blinded By The Light - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## janw

The Light That Has Lighted The World - George Harrison


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The World Is Watching - Two Door Cinema Club


----------



## janw

Watching The Detectives - Elvis Costello


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I've Seen All Good People - Yes


----------



## janw

People Make The World Go Round - Michael Jackson


----------



## Kreator

Roundabout - Yes


----------



## janw

About My Imagination - Jackson Browne


----------



## Kreator

National Acrobat - Black Sabbath


----------



## janw

Battlestations - Wham!


----------



## C&E Guy

On Sunset - Paul Weller


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sunset People - Donna Summer


----------



## janw

People On The Street - Neil Young


----------



## Kreator

Street Carp - Deftones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Carpet Of The Sun - Renaissance


----------



## janw

The Sun Is Burning - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Burning Down The House - Talking Heads


----------



## C&E Guy

House Of Fun - Madness


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Funky Broadway - Wilson Pickett


----------



## janw

Broadway Medley - Tony Bennett


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Eye of the Tiger - Survivor


----------



## janw

Tiger in My Tank - Eels


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Anklebiters - Paramore


----------



## Contused

Biter's Block — Gym Class Heroes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blockbuster - Sweet


----------



## Contused

Blockbuster Night Part 1 — Run The Jewels


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

1+1 - Beyoncé


----------



## Contused

19th Nervous Breakdown — The Rolling Stones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Down In The Boondocks - Billy Joe Royal


----------



## janw

Dockside Days - ZYO featuring Matthew Gold

I want double bubble for this one!!!


----------



## Kreator

Days of Elijah - Robin Mark

…I’ll give you triple bubble for the next one!


----------



## janw

Elijah's Church - Steve Earle
pfft easy-peasy


----------



## Kreator

Churchill’s Speech - Iron Maiden

…thought I had ya there!!!


----------



## janw

Speech Impediment - August Burns Red


----------



## Kreator

Mentally Yours - Savatage


----------



## C&E Guy

Your Song - Elton John


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Your Song Saved My Life - U2


----------



## janw

My Life Interlude - Mary J. Blige


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Interlude: I'm Not Angry Anymore - Paramore


----------



## janw

More Than You Deserve - Anouk


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Serve The Servants - Nirvana


----------



## janw

Ants on a Log - Randy Travis


----------



## C&E Guy

Logos - Tangerine Dream

(Not a song but an instrumental)


----------



## janw

Gossip Folks - Missy Elliott


----------



## C&E Guy

Folks Like Us - Montgomery Gentry


----------



## janw

USA Nails - The Blood Brothers


----------



## Contused

Nails And Teeth In Pavement — Have Mercy


----------



## janw

Pavement Cracks - Annie Lennox


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cracks in the Canvas - PJ Harvey and John Parish


----------



## Contused

Canvas Bags — Tim Minchin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bags of Bones - Owen


----------



## janw

Bones of Saints - Robert Plant


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Saints Of Los Angeles - Mötley Crüe


----------



## janw

Los Angeles Waltz - Razorlight


----------



## C&E Guy

Waltz Me To The Grave - Kimbra


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Graveyard Train - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Kreator

Train In Vain (Stand By Me) - The Clash


----------



## janw

Vain Glory Opera - Edguy


----------



## Kreator

Operation Spirit (The Tyranny Of Tradition) - Live


----------



## janw

Tradition Feed - Biffy Clyro


----------



## Kreator

Feeding The Addiction - Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## janw

Ion Square - Bloc Party


----------



## Kreator

Square Pegs - Kelsea Ballerini


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pegs & Legs - Tech Sounds


----------



## C&E Guy

Legs Up - Smashed Gladys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Super Trouper - ABBA


----------



## C&E Guy

Perfect Day - Lou Reed


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Daydream Believer - The Monkees


----------



## janw

Believers - Joe Nichols


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ever Since New York - Harry Styles


----------



## janw

New York Mining Disaster 1941 - Bee Gees

too good not to include ...


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

1941 - Nilsson


----------



## janw

1 Step Forward, 3 Steps Back - Olivia Rodrigo


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Back Off Boogaloo - Ringo Starr


----------



## Contused

Boogaloo Down Broadway — The Fantastic Johnny C


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Broadway Hotel - Al Stewart


----------



## Contused

Hotel Happiness — Brook Benton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Happiness Is A Warm Gun - The Beatles


----------



## Contused

Gunpowder And Lead — Miranda Lambert


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Leader Of The Pack - The Shangri-Las


----------



## janw

The Package - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Kreator

Agent Orange - Sodom


----------



## janw

Orange Blossom Special - Johnny Cash


----------



## Kreator

Special Delivery - The Offspring


----------



## janw

Very Ape - Nirvana


----------



## Kreator

Apex Predator - Easy Meat - Napalm Death


----------



## janw

Meat and Potatoes - Belle and Sebastian


----------



## Kreator

Toes To Toes - Mastodon


----------



## janw

Toes Across The Floor - Blind Melon


----------



## Kreator

Floor 13 - Machine Gun Kelly


----------



## janw

13 Little Dolls - Sophie Ellis-Bextor


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dolls in the Dark - Drab Majesty


----------



## janw

Dark Sunglasses - Chrissie Hynde


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sunglasses At Night - Corey Hart


----------



## janw

Night Boat - Duran Duran


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Night Boat To Cairo - Madness


----------



## janw

Air of the Night (Smooth Step) - Why Don't We


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Step Inside Love - Cilla Black


----------



## janw

Love and Learn - Barbra Streisand


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Learning To Fly - Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers


----------



## Kkayy

Fly me to the moon - Frank Sinatra


----------



## janw

The Moon and The Sky - Sade


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Sky Is A Neighborhood - Foo Fighters


----------



## janw

Neighborhood Threat - David Bowie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Threaten Me With Heaven - Vince Gill


----------



## janw

Heaven's What I Feel - Gloria Estefan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Feel Free - Cream


----------



## janw

Free To Decide - The Cranberries


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Desire - Devo


----------



## janw

Desire Lines - Lush


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lines And Dots - The Lucky Band


----------



## janw

Dots and Dashes (Enough Already) - Silversun Pickups


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Already Gone - Eagles


----------



## janw

Gone to The Dogs - KT Tunstall


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Dogs of War - Pink Floyd


----------



## janw

Warzone - The Wanted


----------



## Contused

Zone Interdite — Banlieue Rouge


----------



## janw

It Ended on an Oily Stage - British Sea Power


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Stage Fright - The Band


----------



## janw

Frightened Child - Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Children Of The Revolution - T-REX


----------



## janw

Revolution Blues - Neil Young


----------



## Kreator

Blues, you're A Buzz Kill - Pistol Annies


----------



## janw

Buzzkill (Before You Say Goodbye) - Hoobastank


----------



## Kreator

Goodbye Ain’t Always Gone - Will Hoge


----------



## janw

Gone Pie - Patti Smith


----------



## Kreator

One Piece At A Time - Johnny Cash


----------



## janw

A Time For Everything - Jethro Tull


----------



## Kreator

Everything I Shouldn’t Be Thinking About - Thompson Square


----------



## janw

About Sophie - Keaton Henson


----------



## Kreator

Hierarchies - Napalm Death


----------



## janw

Escapemonos - Marc Anthony


----------



## Kreator

Nostrovia - Testament 

Big words tonight!


----------



## janw

Via Veneto - Phoenix


----------



## Kreator

Eton Boating Song - Eton College Choir


----------



## janw

Song of Bernadette - Bette Midler


----------



## Kreator

Bernadette - The Four Tops


----------



## janw

Tears in a Vial - Megadeth


----------



## Kreator

I Almost Told You That I Loved You - Papa Roach


----------



## janw

You and The Night and The Music - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Kreator

Music Reach [1,2,3,4] - The Prodigy


----------



## janw

40 Grand in The Hole - Mike Doughty


----------



## Kreator

Hole In The Sky - Black Sabbath


----------



## janw

The Sky is Falling - Insane Clown Posse


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Falling In Love Again - Robert Plant


----------



## janw

Against The Grain - Garth Brooks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head - B.J. Thomas


----------



## janw

My Head is Spinning - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Contused

Spinning Wheel - Blood, Sweat And Tears


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heels Over Head - Boys Like Girls


----------



## Contused

Head, Shoulders, Knees And Toes — Children


----------



## janw

Toes Across The Floor - Blind Melon


----------



## Kreator

Floorfiller - The A-Teens


----------



## janw

Leroy's Dustbowl Blues - Steve Earle


----------



## C&E Guy

Blue Suede Shoes - Elvis Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shoeshine Boy - Eddie Kendricks


----------



## janw

Boys Keep Swinging - David Bowie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Swinging On A Star - Bing Crosby


----------



## janw

Star of Wonder - Tori Amos


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wonderful Tonight - Eric Clapton


----------



## C&E Guy

Tonight The Streets Are Ours- Richard Hawley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Our Song - Taylor Swift


----------



## janw

Song on The Radio - Amanda Stott


----------



## C&E Guy

Radio Nowhere - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nowhere To Run - Martha & the Vandellas


----------



## C&E Guy

Run Baby Run (Back Into My Arms) - The Newbeats


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Arms Of My Baby - Joss Stone


----------



## Contused

Baby Sittin' Boogie — Buzz Clifford


----------



## janw

Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy (from Company B) - The Puppini Sisters


----------



## C&E Guy

B.I.G. - X Ambassadors


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Big Girls Don't Cry - The Four Seasons


----------



## C&E Guy

Crying In The Rain -  Everly Brothers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Rain Song - Led Zeppelin


----------



## janw

Song of Foot - Andrew Bird


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Foot Of The Mountain - a-ha


----------



## janw

The Mountain Range in My Living Room - The Early November


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Room Of Roots - Al Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Roots In Stereo - P.O.D.


----------



## janw

Stereotomy Two - Alan Parsons Project


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Two Pints Of Lager and A Packet Of Crisps - Splodgenessabounds
They don't make 'em like that any more.


----------



## janw

Psycho Therapy - Skid Row


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pyjamarama - Roxy Music


----------



## janw

Ramada Inn - Neil Young


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Inner Sanctum - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## janw

Tumble And Twirl - David Bowie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Twirlywoos - Slay Duggae


----------



## janw

Woosah - Jeremih


----------



## Contused

Sahara In An Hourglass — Mind's Eye


----------



## janw

As Small As a Giant - Big K.R.I.T.


----------



## C&E Guy

Ant Music - Adam & The Ants


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Music To My Eyes - Lady Gaga


----------



## janw

My Eyes Don't Cry - Stevie Wonder


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Don't Cry For Me Argentina - Julie Covington


----------



## janw

Tina's Wish - Tina Turner


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wishing Well - Free


----------



## janw

Well Jimmy Played Harmonica in The Pub Where I Was Born - Pogues


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Was Born To Love You - Queen


----------



## janw

To Love You More - Celine Dion


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

More Than I Can Say - Leo Sayer


----------



## janw

Say It Isn't So - Gareth Gates


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

So Long, Marianne - Leonard Cohen


----------



## janw

Marianne's Son - First Aid Kit


----------



## C&E Guy

Son Of My Father - Chicory Tip


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My Father's House - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## janw

House at Pooh Corner - Kenny Loggins


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Corner Soul - The Clash


----------



## janw

Soul Mistake - Inxs


----------



## Contused

Mistakes I Have Made — A Rocket To The Moon


----------



## C&E Guy

Destination Venus - The Rezillos


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Venus In Furs - The Velvet Underground


----------



## janw

Urself - Iann Dior


----------



## Contused

Selfish One — Jackie Ross


----------



## janw

One Foot in Front of The Other - George Strait


----------



## C&E Guy

The Other Side - Scissor Sisters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Other Side of Liverpool - Ringo Starr


----------



## C&E Guy

Liverpool 8 - Ringo Starr


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

853-5937 - Squeeze


----------



## janw

37mm - AFI


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm - Crash Test Dummies


----------



## C&E Guy

Madness - Madness


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nessun Dorma - Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## C&E Guy

Man Of The World - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The World According To Garp - Al Stewart


----------



## Contused

Arpa On Heitetty? — Yö


----------



## janw

Tyranny of Normality - Papa Roach


----------



## Contused

Tyler Herro — Jack Harlow


----------



## janw

Erroneous Escape into Erik Eckles - Of Montreal


----------



## Kreator

Lessons In Love - Level 42


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Wars - Womack & Womack


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Warszawa - David Bowie


----------



## janw

Awake My Soul - Mumford & Sons


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My Soul's Got Wings - John Mellencamp


----------



## C&E Guy

Wings Against The Sun - The Zombies


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Sun Always Shines on T.V. - a-ha


----------



## C&E Guy

TVC15 - David Bowie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

15 Step - Radiohead


----------



## janw

Step On My Old Size Nines - Stereophonics


----------



## Contused

Nine Summers — After The Burial


----------



## janw

Summers of Our Youth - A-Ha


----------



## Contused

Youth Of Eglington — Black Uhuru


----------



## mikeyB

Tonton Macoute - Al Stewart


----------



## janw

Tears on My Tuxedo - Robin Thicke


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Do You Know the Way to San José - Dionne Warwick


----------



## janw

Joseph Brown - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Brown Girl in the Ring - Boney M


----------



## janw

Ring Out, Solstice Bells - Jethro Tull


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bells For Her - Tori Amos


----------



## janw

Here Comes Santa Claus (Right Down Santa Claus Lane) - Mariah Carey


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lane Boy - Twenty One Pilots


----------



## janw

Boys in The Trees - Carly Simon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Trees On The Mountains — Rhiannon Giddens


----------



## janw

The Mountains Win Again - Blues Traveler


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Against The Wind - Bob Seger


----------



## janw

The Windmills of Your Mind - Barbra Streisand


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mind Games - John Lennon


----------



## janw

Games Without Frontiers - Peter Gabriel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

RSVP - Maren Morris 

(PHEW!!)


----------



## Contused

R.S.V.P. Apollo 440 12" — Pop Will Eat Itself


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

'03 Bonnie And Clyde - Jay-Z


----------



## janw

December Child - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Child Of The Universe - Barclay James Harvest


----------



## janw

The Universe Is You - Sophie Ellis-Bextor


----------



## Lily123

You and I - LEON


----------



## janw

And in The Morning - Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Contused

Morning Dew — Lulu


----------



## janw

Dewwutitdoez - Kyle

 sorry


----------



## Contused

Ezekiel — Gungor


----------



## janw

Kielbasa - Tenacious D


----------



## Contused

Basalisk — Donovan Wolfington


----------



## janw

Skeletons in The Closet - Alice Cooper


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Close To The Edge - Yes


----------



## janw

The Edge of Reason - Lady Gaga


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Reasons To Be Cheerful Part 3 - Ian Dury & the Blockheads


----------



## janw

30-Year War - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

War Pigs - Black Sabbath


----------



## janw

Pigs on The Wing, Pt. 1 - Pink Floyd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

1, 2, 3, Red Light - 1910 Fruitgum Company


----------



## janw

Red Light Spells Danger - Billy Ocean


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dangerous Animals - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## janw

Animals + Insects - The Stills


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Insects Destroy - Pulley


----------



## janw

Destroy and Dominate - Chimaira


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Teenager In Love - Dion & The Belmonts


----------



## janw

In Love There Is No Pride - Ronan Keating


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

No Pride In Paradise - The New Division


----------



## janw

Paradise City - Guns N' Roses


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

City Of New Orleans - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## janw

New Orleans Instrumental No. 1 - R.E.M.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

No. 1 Party Anthem - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## janw

Anthem of the Kings - Eminem


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kings Of The Wild Frontier - Adam & The Ants


----------



## janw

Frontier Psychiatrist - The Avalanches


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Psychiatrist Meets Nihilist - Brian Jamieson


----------



## janw

Nihilist Blues - Bring Me the Horizon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blue Suede Shoes - Carl Perkins


----------



## janw

Shoes On the Bed - Nine Days


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Bed Song - Amanda Palmer


----------



## janw

Song of The Century - Green Day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Century After Century - Idlewild


----------



## janw

Century City - Tom Petty


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

City Of Blinding Lights - U2


----------



## janw

Lights Camera Action - The Icarus Account


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Action Is My Middle Name - Morrissey


----------



## Contused

Name Of The Game — Uriah Heep


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Game Of Love - Wayne Fontana & The Mindbenders


----------



## Contused

Love Attack — James Carr


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Attack Of The Fifty Foot Woman - The Tubes


----------



## janw

Woman's Work - Tracy Chapman


----------



## Kreator

Working Man - Rush


----------



## janw

Man for All Seasons - Bee Gees


----------



## Kreator

Seasons In The Abyss - Slayer


----------



## janw

Abyss (to Hell with The Devil) - Stryper


----------



## Kreator

Devils Island - Megadeth


----------



## janw

Islands In The Stream - Bee Gees


----------



## Kreator

Stream Of Consciousness - Kreator


----------



## janw

Nessun Dorma - Andrea Bocelli


----------



## Kreator

Madhouse - Anthrax


----------



## janw

House of Cards - Radiohead


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cards To Your Heart - Groove Armada


----------



## janw

Heart and Soul - Jonas Brothers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Souls Of The Departed - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## janw

Teddy Picker - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kern River - Emmylou Harris


----------



## janw

Rivers Of Babylon - Boney M


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Babylon Sisters - Steely Dan


----------



## janw

Sisters of Mercy - Leonard Cohen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mercy Mercy Me (The Ecology) - Marvin Gaye


----------



## janw

Gypsy Caravan - Wolfmother


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Caravan Of Love - Isley Jasper Isley


----------



## janw

Love + Faith + Inspiration (Reprise) - Lindsay Pagano


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rise Up - Beyoncé


----------



## janw

Up in Flames - Coldplay


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Message To You Rudy - The Specials


----------



## janw

Dyed in The Wool - Circa Survive


----------



## Contused

Wooly Bully — Sam The Sham And The Pharaohs


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bully Boy - Shed Seven


----------



## Kreator

Boys Don’t Cry - The Cure


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Don't Cry For Me Argentina - Julie Covington
or as we used to sing "Don't Cry For Me Marge and Tina"


----------



## Contused

Argentina, Pts. 1-3 — Tokyo Police Club


----------



## Kreator

1,320 - Megadeth


----------



## janw

20 Bag Shorty - Jay-Z


----------



## Kreator

Shorty Don't Wait - A Great Big World


----------



## janw

Don't Wait Too Long - Lady Gaga


----------



## Kreator

Long Hot Summer Night - Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## Lily123

Night and Day - Frank Sinatra


----------



## janw

Daydream Believer -The Monkees


----------



## Lily123

Believer - Imagine Dragons


----------



## Kreator

Daydreaming - Paramore

Haha I must be!

Ok

Believer - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Kreator

Vermilion - Slipknot


----------



## Lily123

On a Night like This- Kylie Minogue


----------



## Kreator

This Battle Chose Us! - Anthrax


----------



## janw

Useless - Depeche Mode


----------



## Kreator

Lessons - Rush


----------



## janw

Lessons to Be Learned - Barbra Streisand


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Learned It From the Radio - Thomas Rhett


----------



## janw

Radio Control - Mick Jagger


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Control Myself - LL Cool J


----------



## Contused

Myself In A Pill — Better Off


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Pillow Of Winds - Pink Floyd


----------



## Contused

Windshield Wipers In The Rain — C.W. McCall


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Rain Song - Led Zeppelin


----------



## janw

Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## Kreator

Blue Skies Bring Tears - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Lily123

Tears on My Pillow - Kylie Minogue


----------



## Kreator

PillowTalk - Zayn


----------



## janw

Talk Is Cheap - Miley Cyrus


----------



## Lily123

Cheap Thrills - Sia


----------



## Kreator

Thrills In The Night - Kiss


----------



## janw

Thrills in The Night - Kiss


----------



## janw

SNAP


----------



## Kreator

Night People - Dio


----------



## janw

People of The Pride - Coldplay


----------



## Kreator

Pride In Prejudice - Slayer


----------



## janw

Diced Pineapples - Rick Ross


----------



## C&E Guy

Apples Don't Fall Far From The Tree - Cher


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Treefingers - Radiohead


----------



## janw

Fingers to the Bone - Deep Purple


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bones of Saints - Robert Plant


----------



## Kreator

Saints & Sinners - Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sinner's Prayer - Lady Gaga


----------



## C&E Guy

Eruption - Van Halen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Iona - Calum Jones


----------



## Contused

Iona Song — Waterboys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song for the Asking - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Contused

Asking Directions — itoldyouiwouldeatyou


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Directions Home - Point Of Grace


----------



## Contused

Home For The Holidays — Christmas Songs


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Holidays In The Sun - Sex Pistols


----------



## janw

The Sun's Comin' over The Hill - Karine Polwart


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Over The Hills And Far Away - Led Zeppelin


----------



## janw

Far Away Eyes - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Kreator

Eyes Of Serpents - Mastodon


----------



## janw

Serpents and Doves - Santana


----------



## Kreator

Doves In The Wind - SZA


----------



## janw

The Wind Cries Mary - Seal


----------



## Kreator

Mary Jane - Megadeth


----------



## janw

Jane Mary, Cry One Tear - Swans


----------



## Kreator

Tears In Heaven - Eric Clapton


----------



## janw

Heaven Can Wait - Iron Maiden


----------



## Kreator

Waiting For 22 - Queensryche


----------



## janw

22 Acacia Avenue - Iron Maiden


----------



## C&E Guy

Nuestro Planeta - Kali Uchis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Planet A - The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## C&E Guy

ABC - The Jackson 5


----------



## janw

C.O.D. - AC/DC


----------



## Contused

Cod Liver Oil — The Dubliners


----------



## janw

Oily Water - Blur


----------



## Lily123

Water Under the Bridge - Adele


----------



## janw

The Bridge You Burn - Reba McEntire


----------



## Kreator

Burnt Offerings - Testament


----------



## janw

Rings of Saturn - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds


----------



## Kreator

Turn Your Head Around - Sodom


----------



## janw

Around The Clock - The Rocket Summer


----------



## Kreator

Clockworks - Meshuggah


----------



## janw

Works for Me - David Archuleta


----------



## Lily123

Mean to Me - Crowded House


----------



## Kreator

Methematics - Mr. Bungle


----------



## Kreator

Ooo, that was lucky! (Both ending in Me)!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mathematics of Chaos - Killing Joke


----------



## Kreator

Kreator said:


> Methematics - Mr. Bungle


----------



## janw

S.I.M.O.N. Says - Tech N9ne


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Oops!! Should've gone to Specsavers. 

Say Something - Kylie Minogue


----------



## Lily123

Something Just Like This - The Chainsmokers & Coldplay


----------



## janw

Like This and Like That - Monica


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

That's Where You're Wrong - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## janw

Wrong Side of The Street - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Street Parade - The Clash


----------



## janw

Parade of The Wooden Soldiers - Harry Connick Jr.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Soldier, Soldier, Will You Marry Me? - Traditional


----------



## janw

Mechanics of The Heart - Cheryl Cole


----------



## Lily123

Heartbeat Song - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## janw

Song About The Moon - Paul Simon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Moon Upstairs - Mott the Hoople


----------



## janw

Upstairs, Downstairs - Herman's Hermits


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Airstream Song - Miranda Lambert


----------



## janw

Song For Guy - Elton John


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Guys Like Me - Eric Church


----------



## janw

Like Me Real Hard - Mario


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hard Habit To Break - Chicago


----------



## Lily123

Break My Heart - Dua Lipa


----------



## Kreator

Heart Shaped Box - Nirvana


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Box Of Rain - Grateful Dead


----------



## janw

Rain on The Scarecrow - John Mellencamp


----------



## Contused

Scarecrow In The Garden — Chris Stapleton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Garden Of Allah - Don Henley


----------



## janw

Lahaina Aloha - The Beach Boys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Aloha 'Oe - Queen Lili'uokalani


----------



## janw

Oedipus - Regina Spektor


----------



## Kreator

Pushing The Tides - Mastodon


----------



## janw

Tides Rush In - Cursive


----------



## Lily123

In My Blood - Shawn Mendes


----------



## janw

My Bloody Valentine - Tata Young


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Valentine's Day - James Taylor


----------



## Lily123

Daylight - Coldplay


----------



## Kreator

Lightning Strikes - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## janw

Keshia Had a Baby - YG


----------



## Kreator

Babylon - Scars On Broadway


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Babylon Sisters - Steely Dan


----------



## janw

Sisters Are Doin' It for Themselves - Eurythmics


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Vesuvius - Sufjan Stevens


----------



## Contused

Us Against The World — Killswitch Engage


----------



## janw

The World Still Turns - Kylie Minogue


----------



## Contused

Turnstile Blues — Autolux


----------



## janw

Blues Never Fade Away - Elton John


----------



## Kreator

Fade Away And Radiate - Blondie


----------



## janw

A Tempting Offer - Dream Theater


----------



## C&E Guy

Ferris Wheel - Donovan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Oops
Wheels On Fire - Julie Driscol & The Brian Auger Trinity


----------



## Lily123

Firework - Katy Perry


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Working Class Hero - John Lennon


----------



## C&E Guy

Romeo - Mr. Big


----------



## janw

Romeo & Juliet - Dire Straits & Mark Knopfler


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Juliet of the Spirits - The B-52s


----------



## janw

Spirits Dancing in The Flesh - Santana


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Flesh And Bone - The Killers


----------



## janw

Bones & Joints - Finger Eleven


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Joints & Jam - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## janw

Jam for The Ladies - Moby


----------



## Contused

Ladies And Gents — Angie Martinez


----------



## janw

Tsunami - Katy Perry


----------



## Contused

Tsunami Surfers — Bondage Fairies


----------



## janw

Surfer's Hymn - Panda Bear


----------



## Kreator

Hymn Of The Immortal Warriors - Manowar


----------



## janw

Warriors Return - Nocturnal Rites


----------



## Kreator

Return To Serenity - Testament


----------



## janw

Serenity in Murder - Slayer


----------



## Kreator

Murders In The Rue Morgue - Iron Maiden


----------



## janw

Morgue Than Words - Wednesday 13


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Words Can Break Your Heart - Don Henley


----------



## Lily123

Heartbeat Song -Kelly Clarkson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## C&E Guy

Blue Moon - The Marcels


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blue Moon Of Kentucky - Bill Monroe


----------



## C&E Guy

Kentucky Avenue - Tom Waits


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Avenues And Alleyways - Tony Christie


----------



## janw

Ways & Means - Snow Patrol


----------



## C&E Guy

Mean Street - Van Halen


----------



## Contused

Streetrunner — Nancy Wilson


----------



## janw

Runners Dial Zero - Beck


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Zero She Flies - Al Stewart


----------



## janw

Flies on The Butter (You Can't Go Home Again) - Wynonna Judd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Home Again - Elton John


----------



## janw

Against All Odds (Take A Look At Me Now) - Phil Collins


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nowhere Man - The Beatles


----------



## Contused

Many Tears Ago — Connie Francis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Good Heart - Feargal Sharkey


----------



## janw

Heart Of Gold - Neil Young


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Golden Brown - The Stranglers


----------



## janw

Brownish Spider - MewithoutYou


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Spiders And Snakes - Jim Stafford


----------



## janw

Snakes Among Us - Bane


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Us And Them - Pink Floyd


----------



## janw

The Main Event / Fight - Barbra Streisand


----------



## C&E Guy

Fight Fire With Fire - Metallica


----------



## janw

Fireproof - One Direction


----------



## Kreator

Of Reality: Calabi-Yau - TesseracT


----------



## janw

Au Charme Non Plus - Vanessa Paradis


----------



## Kreator

Used To Love Her - Guns N' Roses


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Her Madly - The Doors


----------



## janw

Lying Through Your Teeth - Head Automatica


----------



## Kreator

Teethgrinder - therapy?


----------



## janw

Derelict Theme - D12


----------



## Kreator

Theme From Funky Reverend - Placebo


----------



## janw

Rendezvous - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Kreator

Vous Deux (Denzel Washington) - K-OS


----------



## janw

Washington Square - Counting Crows


----------



## Kreator

Square One - Coldplay


----------



## Lily123

One Better Day - Madness


----------



## Kreator

Daylight - Coldplay


----------



## janw

Light As The Breeze - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Kreator

Breezeblocks - Alt-J


----------



## janw

Blocks - Marshmello


----------



## C&E Guy

Locks & Barges - David Byrne


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Escape (The Piña Colada Song) - Rupert Holmes


----------



## C&E Guy

Songbird - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bird On A Wire - The Neville Brothers


----------



## Kreator

Wired - Nuclear Assault


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wired For Sound - Cliff Richard


----------



## Kreator

Sound-A-Sleep - Blondie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Asleep In The Back - Elbow


----------



## Kreator

Backbone - Gojira


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Backbone Bend - Joshua James


----------



## Kreator

Bend Your Arms To Look Like Wings - Funeral For A Friend


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wings Of Speed - Paul Weller


----------



## Kreator

Speedway - The Prodigy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Speedway At Nazareth - Mark Knopfler


----------



## Contused

Nazareth Savage — Nas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Savage Good Boy - Japanese Breakfast


----------



## Contused

Boyfriend — Selena Gomez


----------



## janw

Boyfriend Girlfriend - Keyshia Cole


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Girlfriend In A Coma - The Smiths


----------



## janw

Coma Complacency - Japandroids


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cyprus Avenue - Van Morrison


----------



## janw

Avenue Of The Stars - Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## Kreator

Arsonist - Between The Buried And Me


----------



## janw

Arsonist's Lullaby - Hozier


----------



## Kreator

Lullaby - The Cure


----------



## janw

Lullaby of Broadway - Tony Bennett


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Broadway Hotel - Al Stewart


----------



## janw

Hotel Angel - Jewel


----------



## Lily123

Angels - Robbie Williams


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Angels Are Hard to Find - Hank Williams, Jr.


----------



## janw

To Find a Friend - Tom Petty


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Friend for Life - Rod Stewart


----------



## janw

Life In The City - Neil Young


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The City Looks Pretty - Courtney Barnett


----------



## janw

Pretty Visitors - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Torso Of The Week - Everything Everything


----------



## Kreator

Weekend Warrior - Iron Maiden


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Warrior's Dance - The Prodigy


----------



## janw

Dance Commander - Electric Six


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Commander In Chief - Demi Lovato


----------



## janw

Chief Don't Run - Jidenna


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Run Rudolph Run - Chuck Berry


----------



## janw

Running The Country - Fiction Plane


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Country Honk - The Rolling Stones


----------



## janw

Honky Tonk Women - The Rolling Stones

couldn't be anything else


----------



## Kreator

Women - Def Leppard


----------



## janw

Women 'Cross The River - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Lily123

River Lea - Adele


----------



## Kreator

Learning To Fly - Pink Floyd


----------



## janw

Fly on The Wall - AC/DC


----------



## Kreator

Walls Of Confinement - Napalm Death


----------



## janw

Mental Repression - Eighteen Visions


----------



## Kreator

Repression Out Of Uniform - Napalm Death


----------



## janw

Formula - French Montana


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

L.A. Woman - The Doors


----------



## C&E Guy

Woman From Tokyo - Deep Purple


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tokyo Rose - Idle Eyes


----------



## Kreator

Rosenrot - Rammstein


----------



## janw

Rotting Root - Dir en Grey


----------



## C&E Guy

Roots In Stereo - P.O.D.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Stereo Hearts - Gym Class Heroes


----------



## janw

Heart's on Fire - Kesha


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fire and Water - Free


----------



## Lily123

Water Under the Bridge - Adele


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bridge of Spies - T'Pau


----------



## janw

Spies Like Us - Paul McCartney


----------



## C&E Guy

Us Against The World - Coldplay


----------



## janw

The World Still Turns - Kylie Minogue


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Turn So Cold - Drowning Pool


----------



## Kreator

Cold Lampin' With The Flavor - Public Enemy


----------



## janw

Flavor for The Non-Believes - Mobb Deep


----------



## Contused

Believe System — Nneka


----------



## janw

System of Survival - Earth Wind And Fire


----------



## Contused

Survival Of The Fetish — Adam Ant


----------



## Kreator

Ishtar's Gate - Testament


----------



## janw

Gate 21 - Serj Tankian


----------



## Kreator

21st Century Schizoid Man - King Crimson


----------



## janw

Manana - Santana


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Anarchy in the U.K. - Sex Pistols


----------



## Kreator

Keeper Of The Seven Keys - Helloween


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Keys to the Kingdom - Linkin Park


----------



## janw

Kingdom of Doom - The Good the Bad and The Queen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Doom and Gloom - The Rolling Stones


----------



## janw

Gloomy Sunday - Sinead O'Connor


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sunday Papers - Joe Jackson


----------



## janw

Paper, Scissors, Rock - Chris Brown


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rock And Roll Is Here To Stay - Danny & the Juniors


----------



## janw

Stay Awake - Ellie Goulding


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go - Wham!


----------



## janw

Go-Go Boots - Drive-By Truckers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boots of Spanish Leather - Bob Dylan


----------



## janw

Leather So Soft - Lil Wayne


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Soft And Wet - Prince


----------



## janw

Wet My Whistle - Royce Da 5'9"


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Whistle For The Choir - The Fratellis


----------



## janw

Choirgirl - Taylor Henderson


----------



## Contused

Girl In The Mirror — Britney Spears


----------



## janw

Mirror, Mirror (look Into My Eyes) - Def Leppard


----------



## Contused

My Eyes Adored You — Frankie Valli


----------



## Lily123

You Could Be Happy - Snow Patrol


----------



## janw

Happy Christmas - Colbie Caillat
It had to be done


----------



## Kreator

Christmas Eve - Gwen Stefani


----------



## janw

Every Christmas - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Kreator

Christmas Is Here - Buck Cherry


----------



## janw

Here Comes Santa Claus - Bob Dylan


----------



## Contused

Here Comes That Rainy Day Feeling Again — The Fortunes


----------



## janw

janw said:


> Here Comes Santa Claus - Bob Dylan


I'd already answered that one


----------



## Contused

janw said:


> I'd already answered that one


Oops!

In that case…

Santa Claus Is Coming To Town — Christmas Songs


----------



## janw

Town of Plenty - Elton John


----------



## Contused

Plenty Strong And Plenty Wrong — Maylene And The Sons Of Disaster


----------



## janw

Wrong when You're Gone - Jennifer Lopez


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Gone Too Soon - Michael Jackson


----------



## janw

Too Soon to Tell - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Contused

Tell Him — The Exciters


----------



## janw

Tell Him I Said Hello - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Lily123

Hello - Adele


----------



## Contused

Hello Muddah, Hello Fadduh! (A Letter From Camp) — Allan Sherman


----------



## janw

Campus Kingpin - Chester French


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pinball Wizard - The Who


----------



## janw

Wizard of Oz - South Park Mexican


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ozone Baby - Led Zeppelin


----------



## C&E Guy

Baby Face - Little Richard


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Face Without A Soul - Status Quo


----------



## janw

Soul Singing - The Black Crowes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Singing The Blues - Guy Mitchell


----------



## janw

The Blues in Black and White - Randy Travis


----------



## Contused

Black And White And Red All Over — Biohazard


----------



## janw

All over The World - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Contused

World Of Pain — Cream


----------



## janw

Painted Faces and Long Hair - The Orwells


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hairspray Queen - Nirvana


----------



## janw

Queen of The Silver Dollar - Emmylou Harris


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dollars & Cents - Radiohead


----------



## janw

Tshikwama - Master KG


----------



## Kreator

Amazonia - Gojira


----------



## janw

Niagara - Barbra Streisand


----------



## Kreator

Arabian Disco - Faith No More


----------



## janw

Discover Me Like Emptiness - In Flames


----------



## Kreator

Nessun Dorma - Manowar


----------



## janw

Dormant Bodies Bursting - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Kreator

Bursting Out - Voivod


----------



## janw

Out On The Weekend - Neil Young


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Weekend In New England - Barry Manilow


----------



## janw

England Lost - Mick Jagger


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lost Angeles - Colosseum


----------



## janw

Less Than a Pearl - Enya


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pearl's A Singer - Elkie Brooks


----------



## janw

Singer in a Cowboy Band - Ronnie Dunn


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Band On The Run - Paul McCartney & Wings


----------



## janw

On the Run from the MI5 - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5 Minutes - The Stranglers


----------



## janw

5 Minutes of Fame - Barlowgirl


----------



## Lily123

Fame and Fortune - Elvis Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fortune Faded - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## janw

Faded from The Winter - Iron & Wine


----------



## Contused

Winter World Of Love — Engelbert Humperdinck


----------



## Kreator

Love Us Or Hate Us - Kreator


----------



## janw

Us or Them - The Cure


----------



## Contused

Theme Song — Phineas And Ferb


----------



## janw

Songs Like This - Carrie Underwood


----------



## Kreator

This Is Not An Exercise - Voivod


----------



## janw

Exercise One - Joy Division


----------



## Lily123

One Vision - Queen


----------



## janw

Vision in Blue - Ace Of Base


----------



## Lily123

Blue Suede Shoes - Elvis Presley


----------



## janw

Shoeshine Girl - Iggy Pop


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Girl U Want - Devo


----------



## janw

Wanted Dead Or Alive - Bon Jovi


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Alive and Kicking - Simple Minds


----------



## janw

Kicking And Screaming - Miley Cyrus


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Screaming Issue - Loudon Wainwright III


----------



## janw

Issues/Hold on - Teyana Taylor


----------



## Lily123

On Top of the World - Imagine Dragons


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The World Tonight - Paul McCartney


----------



## janw

Tonight The Bottle Let Me Down - Elvis Costello


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Let Me Down Easy - Paolo Nutini


----------



## Contused

Easy Come, Easy Go — Bobby Sherman


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Got Me Under Pressure - ZZ Top


----------



## janw

Pressure Point - Angel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Point of No Return - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## janw

Returning The Smile You Have Had from The Start - Emery


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Starting Line - Keane


----------



## janw

Line 'em up - James Taylor


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Up the Junction - Squeeze


----------



## Contused

Junction City Queen — Tyler Childers


----------



## janw

Queens Of Noise - The Runaways


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Noise Epic - The Verve


----------



## janw

Epic Holiday - Angels & Airwaves


----------



## Kreator

Holiday In Cambodia - Dead Kennedys


----------



## janw

Cambodia - Family Values Tour CD (1999) - Limp Bizkit


----------



## Kreator

1999 - Prince


----------



## janw

99% of Us is Failure - Matthew Good


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Failure Games - Flobots


----------



## janw

Games People Play - Alan Parsons Project


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Play It Safe - Iggy Pop


----------



## Contused

Safely Home — Steve Green


----------



## Lily123

Hometown Glory - Adele


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Home Thoughts From Abroad - Clifford T. Ward


----------



## Lily123

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Home Thoughts From Abroad - Clifford T. Ward


I had already answered that one


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Oops!!
Glory Days - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Contused

Days Of Wine And Roses — Andy Williams


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Roses Are Red (My Love) - Bobby Vinton


----------



## janw

My Love is on Fire - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Kreator

Firestarter - The Prodigy


----------



## Contused

Starter Jacket — Ghostemane


----------



## janw

Jacket Girl - Seeed


----------



## Contused

Girl Watcher — The O'Kaysions


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cherry Blossom Clinic - The Move


----------



## janw

Nickels and Dimes - Dolly Parton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Message in a Bottle - The Police


----------



## janw

Bottle Of Red Wine - Eric Clapton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

In Every Dream Home A Heartache - Roxy Music


----------



## janw

Heartaches by The Number - Martina McBride


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Number Of the Beast - Iron Maiden


----------



## janw

The Beast of Pirate's Bay - Voltaire


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bay City Rollers We Love You - Nick Lowe


----------



## janw

Love You Till Tuesday - David Bowie


----------



## Kreator

Tuesday's Gone - Metallica


----------



## janw

Gone to The Dogs - KT Tunstall


----------



## Kreator

The Dogs Of War - Pink Floyd


----------



## janw

Warmer Place to Sleep - John Mellencamp


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sleeping Bag - ZZ Top


----------



## C&E Guy

Baggy Trousers - Madness


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Phew!! Best I could do.

RSVP - Maren Morris


----------



## janw

Best I can do ....

P.D.A. (We Just Don't Care) - John Legend


----------



## Contused

Carefree Highway — Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Kreator

Highway 6 - Kingdom Come


----------



## Contused

634-5789 (Soulsville, U.S.A.) — Wilson Pickett


----------



## janw

Usa Today - Alan Jackson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Today Is Your Day - Shania Twain


----------



## janw

Your Day Will Come - Wynonna Judd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I'll Come Running Back to You - Sam Cooke


----------



## janw

Back To Your Heart - Backstreet Boys


----------



## Contused

Your Heart Is As Black As Night — Beth Hart


----------



## janw

Night Time is The Right Time - Aretha Franklin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Right Time Of The Night - Jennifer Warnes


----------



## janw

The Night is Dark, The Moon is Full - Pogues


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Full Moon and Empty Arms - Frank Sinatra


----------



## janw

Arms Open Wide - Hillsong United


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wide Eyed And Legless - Andy Fairweather Low


----------



## janw

Less Than An Hour - Nas


----------



## Contused

An Hour And A Half Late For Happy Hour — Paint It Black


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Our House - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## Lily123

House of Fun - Madness


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Funky Broadway - Wilson Pickett


----------



## janw

Broadway Medley - Tony Bennett


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Medley: Winter Wonderland / Sleigh Ride - Dolly Parton


----------



## C&E Guy

Ride On Time - Black Box


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Time In A Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## C&E Guy

Bottle Of Smoke - The Pogues


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Smoke On The Water - Deep Purple


----------



## Lily123

Water Under the Bridge - Adele


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bridge Over Troubled Water - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## C&E Guy

Watercolours In The Rain - Roxette


----------



## janw

The Rain Came Down - Smokie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Down by The Water - Amy MacDonald


----------



## janw

The Water is Wide - James Taylor


----------



## Contused

Wide Eyed — Animal Collective


----------



## janw

Wide Eyed and Full - Matt Nathanson


----------



## C&E Guy

Full Circle - Miley Cyrus


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Circle In The Sand - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## janw

Sand in My Shoes - Dido


----------



## C&E Guy

Shoeshine Boy - Bing Crosby


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boy Girl - U2


----------



## C&E Guy

Girl Gone Wild - Madonna


----------



## Contused

Wild Thing — The Troggs


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Things That Make You Go Hmmmm... - C+C Music Factory


----------



## mikeyB

M.M.I.X - Coldplay


----------



## janw

X Marks The Spot - Coldplay


----------



## C&E Guy

Spot The Pigeon (EP) - Genesis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Epistle to Dippy - Donovan


----------



## C&E Guy

Pyramid Song - Radiohead


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song With No Meaning - Barclay James Harvest


----------



## janw

Meaning of Loneliness - Van Morrison


----------



## Contused

Loneliness Game — Belinda Carlisle


----------



## janw

Games (The Kids Get Hard Mix) - New Kids on The Block


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mixed Emotions - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Contused

Emotions & Photons — Freezepop


----------



## janw

Onset - Buckcherry


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Set The Controls For The Heart Of The Sun - Pink Floyd


----------



## janw

The Sun Ain't Gonna Shine Anymore - The Walker Brothers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

More Life In A Tramp's Vest - Stereophonics


----------



## janw

Vestige - Alesana


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Get Weak - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## janw

Weak in The Presence of Beauty - Alison Moyet


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Beauty School Dropout - Frankie Avalon


----------



## janw

Drop out Boogie - Ty Segall


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boogie Chillen - John Lee Hooker


----------



## janw

Lend Me Your Comb - The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Combine Harvester - The Wurzels


----------



## janw

Harvester Of Sorrow - Metallica


----------



## Kreator

Sorrow Is A Woman - Def Leppard


----------



## janw

Woman You're Wonderful - Robert Palmer


----------



## C&E Guy

Wonderful Tonight - Eric Clapton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Night Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## C&E Guy

Moves Like Jagger - Maroon 5


----------



## Contused

Jagger Swagger — Eskimo Callboy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Gertcha - Chas & Dave


----------



## janw

Chain Reaction - Bryan Ferry


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Action Is My Middle Name - Morrissey


----------



## Contused

Nameless Race — Adam Sams


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Race My Mind - Drake


----------



## janw

My Mind Is For Sale - Jack Johnson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sale El Sol - Shakira


----------



## janw

El Sol Que Tu Eres - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rest Your Head - The Dandy Warhols


----------



## janw

Head Held High - Kodaline


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

High Noon - Frankie Laine


----------



## janw

No One is to Blame - Howard Jones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blame It On The Bossa Nova - Eydie Gorme


----------



## janw

Bossa Nova, Baby - Elvis Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Baby Come Back - The Equals


----------



## janw

Come Back As a Flower - Stevie Wonder


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Flower of the Universe - Sade


----------



## janw

The Universe Alone - Duran Duran


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Alone Again Or - Love


----------



## janw

Orinoco Flow - Celtic Woman


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Flowers In The Rain - The Move


----------



## janw

Raincloud Grey - Alyssa Bernal


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Grey Cortina - Tom Robinson


----------



## janw

Tina Toledo's Street Walkin' Blues - Ryan Adams


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blue Suede Shoes - Carl Perkins


----------



## janw

Shoes On the Bed - Nine Days


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bed and Breakfast Man - Madness


----------



## janw

Man in a Suitcase - The Police


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Suitcase Heart - Tyler Cain


----------



## janw

Heartaches by The Number - Martina McBride


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Number Of the Beast - Iron Maiden


----------



## janw

The Beast Within - Madonna


----------



## mikeyB

Inside Susan - Pulp


----------



## janw

Susan's House - Eels


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

House Of Clocks - Al Stewart


----------



## janw

Clocks and Spoons - John Prine


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Spoon's Blues - Jimmy Witherspoon


----------



## janw

Blue Skies - Jamiroquai


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blue Skies In Your Eyes - Lemongrass


----------



## janw

Your Eyes Open - Keane


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Eyes Wide Open - Wishbone Ash


----------



## janw

Wide Open Space - Cliff Richard


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Spaceship Coupe - Justin Timberlake


----------



## janw

Coupe De Ville - Neil Young


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ville Mentality - J. Cole


----------



## janw

Typical Male - Tina Turner


----------



## Contused

Malediction De La Madame Blanche — Carach Angren


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Chelsea Morning - Joni Mitchell


----------



## Contused

Morning Dew — Lulu


----------



## janw

Dewwutitdoez - Kyle


 all I could find


----------



## Kreator

Zeitgeist - Black Sabbath


----------



## janw

Geisterfahrer - Tokio Hotel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ernie (The Fastest Milkman In The West) - Benny Hill


----------



## Contused

West Of The Wall — Toni Fisher


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Wall Street Shuffle - 10cc


----------



## janw

Shuffle Your Feet - Black Rebel Motorcycle Club


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Your Feet's Too Big - Fats Waller


----------



## janw

Big Bad Caused A Mighty Fine Sensation - Queen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sensations In The Dark - Gruff Rhys


----------



## janw

The Dark Horse - Twista


----------



## Contused

Horse The Song — Horse


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Song Remains The Same - Led Zeppelin


----------



## janw

Same Book but Never The Same Page - A Day to Remember


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pages of Gold - Flo Morrissey


----------



## janw

Gold Watch & Chain - Emmylou Harris


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Chain Reaction - Diana Ross


----------



## janw

Action! Not Words - Def Leppard


----------



## C&E Guy

Words Get In The Way - Miami Sound Machine


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Way We Were - Barbra Streisand


----------



## C&E Guy

Werewolves Of London - Warren Zevon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

London Calling - The Clash


----------



## janw

Calling Occupants of Interplanetary Craft - The Carpenters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

After The Gold Rush - Neil Young


----------



## janw

Gold Rush Brides - Natalie Merchant


----------



## C&E Guy

Desperate Dan - Lieutenant Pigeon


----------



## Contused

Danger Heartbreak Dead Ahead — The Marvelettes


----------



## janw

A Head Full of Dreams - Coldplay


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dreams Of A Samurai - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## janw

Samurai Love Attack - KAT-TUN


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Attack Of The Fifty Foot Woman - The Tubes


----------



## janw

Woman of Heart and Mind - Joni Mitchell


----------



## C&E Guy

Mind Games - John Lennon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Games Without Frontiers - Peter Gabriel


----------



## janw

Sable on Blond - Stevie Nicks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blonde Girl, Blue Dress - Benmont Tench


----------



## janw

Dress Me Up As A Robber - Paul McCartney


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bermuda Triangle - Barry Manilow


----------



## janw

Gleaming Auction - Snow Patrol


----------



## C&E Guy

On The Turning Away - Pink Floyd


----------



## janw

Away in a Manger - Casting Crowns


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

German Days - Iggy Pop


----------



## janw

Days of Old - Eric Clapton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Folding Chair - Regina Spektor


----------



## janw

Hair Of The Dog - Guns N' Roses


----------



## C&E Guy

Dogs In The Midwinter - Jethro Tull


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Winter Lady - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Contused

Lady Willpower — Gary Puckett And The Union Gap


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Power In The Darkness - Tom Robinson


----------



## Contused

Darkness Of The Subconciousness — Afterlife


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nessun Dorma - Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## Contused

Dormant Bodies Bursting — Cannibal Corpse


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Stingin' Belle - Biffy Clyro


----------



## janw

Belles of Paris - The Beach Boys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Parisienne Walkways - Gary Moore


----------



## C&E Guy

Ways I Can't Tell - Crystal Fighters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Can't Tell You Why - Eagles


----------



## C&E Guy

Why Do Fools Fall In Love? - Frankie Lymon & The Teenagers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

In Love Again - Colbie Caillat


----------



## janw

Against The Grain - Garth Brooks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rain or Shine - Vonda Shepard


----------



## janw

Shine Like It Does - Inxs


----------



## C&E Guy

Does This Train Stop On Merseyside? - Amsterdam


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Side Effects - Mariah Carey


----------



## Contused

Side Effects Of Sipping On Sunshine — Open Till Midnight


----------



## C&E Guy

Sunshine On My Shoulders - John Denver


----------



## Contused

Shoulders Of Giants — Ira Losco


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Giants In The Sky - Ben Wright


----------



## Contused

Skyline Pigeon — Elton John


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On the Border - Eagles


----------



## Contused

Border Of Reality — Angel Dust


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Reality Show - T-Pain


----------



## Kreator

Show Yourself - Mastodon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Self Control - Laura Branigan


----------



## janw

Control Myself - Maroon 5


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Myself At Last - Graham Nash


----------



## janw

Last Night In Soho - Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick and Tich


----------



## Kreator

Horned Is The Hunter - Sabbat


----------



## janw

Hunters and The Wolves - Delta Goodrem


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wolves Of Winter - Biffy Clyro


----------



## C&E Guy

Winter Song - Lindisfarne


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Songs For The Summer - Stereophonics


----------



## janw

The Summer Knows - Tony Bennett


----------



## Contused

Knows My Name — Days Away


----------



## janw

Name Taken - Massive Attack


----------



## Contused

Taken For Granted — Big Syke


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Teddy Boy - Paul McCartney


----------



## Contused

Boys Like You — Anna Clendening


----------



## C&E Guy

You Have Your Own Special Way - Genesis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Way Down In The Hole - Tom Waits


----------



## janw

Hole In My Pocket - Sheryl Crow


----------



## C&E Guy

Pocket Calculator - Kraftwerk


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tornado of Souls - Megadeth


----------



## C&E Guy

Soul Searching - Odeal


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Searching for Satellites - Wishbone Ash


----------



## C&E Guy

Satellites - Rickie Lee Jones

(Doesn't help much, I know)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Test Drive - Ariana Grande


----------



## janw

Drive South - Kelly Willis


----------



## Contused

South Of The Border — Ed Sheeran


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

South Of The Border (Down Mexico Way) - Patsy Cline


----------



## Contused

Way Back Into Love — Hugh Grant


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

To Love Somebody - Bee Gees


----------



## janw

Somebody That I Used to Know - Gotye


----------



## Contused

Know What's Up — Tory Lanez


----------



## janw

What's Up Lonely - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lonely Boy - Andrew Gold


----------



## janw

Boy Next Door - Richard Marx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Doors Closing Slowly - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## janw

Slowly but Surely - Elvis Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rely On Me - Jean-Michel Jarre, Laurie Anderson


----------



## janw

On Melancholy Hill - Gorillaz


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hillbilly Heart (Keeping It Country) - Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## janw

Country Fair - Van Morrison


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fairies Wear Boots - Black Sabbath


----------



## janw

Boots Like These - Ben Harper


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

These Boots Are Made For Walkin' - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## janw

Walkin' The Dog - Aerosmith


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dogs In The Kitchen - Elton John


----------



## janw

Kitchenware & Candybars - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Barstool Blues - Neil Young


----------



## janw

Blues Before Sunrise - Eric Clapton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sunrise, Sunset - Cast of Fiddler on the Roof


----------



## janw

Sunset in July - 311


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

July Morning - Uriah Heep


----------



## Contused

Morning Dew — Lulu


----------



## janw

Ewen's True Mental You - Biffy Clyro


----------



## Lily123

You and I - LEON


----------



## janw

And I Love You So - Harry Connick Jr.


----------



## Kreator

Something In The Way - Nirvana


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Way We Were - Barbra Streisand


----------



## janw

We Weren't Born to Follow - Bon Jovi


----------



## Kreator

Follow The Sign - Helloween


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Signal And The Noise - Simple Minds


----------



## janw

The Noise We Make - Chris Tomlin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Make It Right - Foo Fighters


----------



## janw

Right Face Wrong Time - Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Time In A Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## janw

Bottle Of Red Wine - Eric Clapton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wine After Whiskey - Carrie Underwood


----------



## janw

Whiskey, Mystics and Men - The Doors


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Men In Black - Will Smith


----------



## janw

Black Ice - AC/DC


----------



## Contused

Ice Cream And Cake — Buckwheat Boyz


----------



## janw

Cake By The Ocean - DNCE


----------



## Kreator

Ocean Planet - Gojira


----------



## C&E Guy

Planet Earth - Duran Duran


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Earth Is the Loneliest Planet - Morrissey


----------



## C&E Guy

Planet Claire - The B52s


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Remember You - Frank Ifield

Or 

The Sex Pistols version - I remember You, You B*****d


----------



## janw

Ermmm .... think I'll stick with the first option 

Remember You're A Womble - The Wombles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bless 'Em All - George Formby


----------



## janw

All That Heaven Will Allow - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys - Traffic


----------



## C&E Guy

Boys Keep Swinging - David Bowie


----------



## janw

Swinging The Chain - Black Sabbath


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Chain Reaction - Diana Ross


----------



## C&E Guy

Action Is My Middle Name-  Morrissey


----------



## janw

Names of The Kingdom - The Doors


----------



## Contused

Kingdom Of Thyne Illusions — 4th Dimension


----------



## janw

Illusions of Bliss - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## Contused

Bliss On Mushrooms — Infected Mushroom


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rooms On Fire - Stevie Nicks


----------



## janw

Fire Burns Below - Judas Priest


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Below My Feet - Mumford & Sons


----------



## Contused

My Feet Are On The Rock — Larry Norman


----------



## janw

The Rocky Road to Dublin - The Rolling Stones


----------



## C&E Guy

Blinded By The Light - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## janw

The Light That Has Lighted The World - George Harrison


----------



## C&E Guy

World Where You Live - Crowded House


----------



## janw

Live In The Moment - Craig David


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Moment I Knew - Taylor Swift


----------



## janw

I Knew You when - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## C&E Guy

When You Walk In The Room - The Searchers


----------



## janw

The Room Below - Marc Almond


----------



## C&E Guy

Lowdown - Boz Scaggs


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Down In The Boondocks - Billy Joe Royal


----------



## Contused

Boondock Saints Interlude — Jedi Mind Tricks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Interlude: I'm Not Angry Anymore - Paramore


----------



## janw

More Than You'll Ever Know - Boyz II Men


----------



## Contused

Knowing You'll Be There — Bill Gaither


----------



## janw

The Rest of My Life - Prince


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My Life Would Suck Without You - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## janw

Without Your Smile - Evermore


----------



## C&E Guy

Smile A Little Smile For Me (Rosemarie) - Flying Machine


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Marie From Sunny Italy - Irving Berlin


----------



## janw

Alyssa Lies - Jason Michael Carroll


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lies Greed Misery - Linkin Park


----------



## C&E Guy

Misery - Maroon 5

(Doesn't help. I know)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Misery Business - Paramore


----------



## janw

Business As Usual - Blues Traveler


----------



## C&E Guy

Usual Suspects - Rick Ross


----------



## Contused

Suspects, Alibis, And Partners In Crime — Chasing Victory


----------



## C&E Guy

Crime Of The Century - Supertramp


----------



## Contused

Century Plant — A-Camp


----------



## janw

Plants and Rags - PJ Harvey


----------



## C&E Guy

Rags To Riches - Toby Bennett


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Chestnut Mare - The Byrds


----------



## janw

Marenariello - Andrea Bocelli


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Local Hero - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## janw

Hero Takes A Fall - The Bangles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fallen Empires - Snow Patrol


----------



## janw

Empires Erased - Born of Osiris


----------



## Contused

Erased And Forgotten — Skeletonwitch


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Forgotten Man - Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers


----------



## janw

Mansion On The Hill - Neil Young


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hillbilly Heart (Keeping It Country) - Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## Contused

Country Bumpkin — Cal Smith


----------



## janw

Kind Hearted Woman - Eric Clapton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Woman of the World - Amy MacDonald


----------



## janw

The World is a Party - Lionel Richie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Party Like A Russian - Robbie Williams


----------



## janw

Russian Literature - Maximo Park


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rescue Me - Fontella Bass


----------



## janw

Me And Julio Down by The Schoolyard - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Schoolyard Fantasy - Cats in Space


----------



## C&E Guy

Fantasy Island -  Tight Fit


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Islands in the Stream - Kenny Rogers and Dolly Parton


----------



## C&E Guy

Streams Of Whiskey - The Pogues


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Whiskey In The Jar - Thin Lizzy


----------



## janw

Jar of Hearts - Christina Perri


----------



## Contused

Heart's Desire — Rosemary Clooney


----------



## janw

Desire Lines - Lush


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lines in the Sand - Dream Theater


----------



## janw

The Sands of Time - LeAnn Rimes


----------



## Contused

Time After Time — Frankie Ford


----------



## janw

Time is on My Side - The Rolling Stones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Side Effects - Mariah Carey


----------



## janw

Tslamp - MGMT


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lampshades on Fire - Modest Mouse


----------



## janw

Fire Down Below - Bette Midler


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Below My Feet - Mumford & Sons


----------



## janw

Feet Don't Fail Me Now - Foxes


----------



## Contused

Nowhere To Run — Martha And The Vandellas


----------



## janw

Run of The Mill - Judas Priest


----------



## Contused

Miller's Cave — Bobby Bare


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cave In - Owl City


----------



## janw

In My Place - Coldplay


----------



## Kreator

Place For My Head - Linkin Park


----------



## janw

My Head is Spinning - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Spinning Around - Kylie Minogue


----------



## C&E Guy

Round Here - George Michael


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Here Comes The Night - Them


----------



## C&E Guy

Nightshift - The Commodores


----------



## janw

Shiftwork - Kenny Chesney


----------



## Contused

Shiftworker — Devil Ate My Son


----------



## janw

Worker Bees - Billy Talent


----------



## Contused

Beeswax — Nirvana


----------



## janw

Wax the Booty - Kid Rock


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bootylicious - Destiny's Child


----------



## janw

User Friendly - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Kreator

Lying In State - Megadeth


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

State of Independence - Donna Summer


----------



## C&E Guy

Independence Day - Elliott Smith


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Day Tripper - The Beatles


----------



## janw

Personal Property - Def Leppard


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tyson vs. Douglas - The Killers


----------



## janw

Douglas Traherne Harding - The Incredible String Band


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ding-Dong! The Witch Is Dead - Judy Garland


----------



## janw

Dead of The Night - Bad Company


----------



## C&E Guy

The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down - The Band


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Down In The Boondocks - Billy Joe Royal


----------



## Contused

Boondock Saints Interlude — Jedi Mind Tricks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Interlude: I'm Not Angry Anymore - Paramore


----------



## janw

More Life In A Tramps Vest - Stereophonics


----------



## C&E Guy

Estranged - Guns N' Roses


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Strange Days - The Doors


----------



## janw

Days That Used To Be - Neil Young


----------



## C&E Guy

Be Good To Yourself - Journey


----------



## janw

Selfless, Cold and Composed - Ben Folds Five


----------



## Contused

Composed Of Stone — The Crimson Armada


----------



## janw

Stone Flower - Santana


----------



## Kreator

We Rock - Dio


----------



## janw

Rock 'n' Roll Star - Oasis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Star Treatment - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## janw

Mental Floss - The Doors


----------



## C&E Guy

Loss Of Control - Green Day


----------



## janw

Control of The Knife - Girls Aloud


----------



## C&E Guy

The Knife - Genesis


----------



## janw

Knife Under My Pillow - Maggie Lindemann


----------



## C&E Guy

Low Rider - War


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Riders On The Storm - The Doors


----------



## C&E Guy

Storm Monday - Van Morrison


----------



## janw

Monday Morning - Christina Aguilera


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Morning Has Broken - Cat Stevens


----------



## janw

Broken Glass - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Glass Onion - The Beatles


----------



## janw

Ion Want It - Yo Gotti


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

It's Good News Week - Hedgehoppers Anonymous


----------



## janw

Weekend in New England - Barry Manilow


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

England Swings - Roger Miller


----------



## janw

Swings Both Ways - Robbie Williams


----------



## Contused

Ways Of Avoiding The Sun — Bi Rain


----------



## janw

The Sun Always Shines On T.V. - A-Ha


----------



## Contused

T.V. War — Accept


----------



## janw

Warmer Place to Sleep - John Mellencamp


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sleeping Bag - ZZ Top


----------



## janw

Bag of Bones - Guy Clark


----------



## C&E Guy

Bones In The Sky - Dan Fogelberg


----------



## janw

The Skyscraper Blues - Tony Bennett


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blue Suede Shoes - Carl Perkins


----------



## C&E Guy

Shoeshine Boy - Bing Crosby


----------



## janw

Boy Blue - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blue Lips - Regina Spektor


----------



## Contused

Lipstick Traces (On A Cigarette) — The O'Jays


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cigarettes And Coffee - Otis Redding


----------



## Contused

Coffee Grinder — 4ft Fingers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Der Meister - Rammstein


----------



## Contused

Meister Yoda — Azet


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Da Ya Think I'm Sexy? - Rod Stewart


----------



## janw

Sexy and I Know It - LMFAO


----------



## Contused

I Know It's Coming Someday — Longwave


----------



## janw

Someday I'll Be Saturday Night - Bon Jovi


----------



## Contused

Saturday Night Fish Fry — B.B. King


----------



## janw

Fry Song - Rebecca Sugar


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song for the Asking - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## janw

Asking Too Much - Ani Difranco


----------



## Kreator

Too Much Posse - Public Enemy


----------



## janw

Posse in Effect - Beastie Boys


----------



## Kreator

Effect And Cause - The White Stripes


----------



## janw

Cause of Laughter - Symphorce


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Laughter In The Rain - Neil Sedaka


----------



## janw

The Rain Came Down - Smokie


----------



## Contused

Down In The Boondocks — Billy Joe Royal


----------



## janw

S Wonderful - Rod Stewart


----------



## Contused

Wonderful! Wonderful! — The Tymes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wonderful Remark - Van Morrison


----------



## janw

Remarkably Insincere - Alice Cooper


----------



## C&E Guy

Cereal Song - Bicycle Thief


----------



## janw

Song for Someone - U2


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Someone Saved My Life Tonight - Elton John


----------



## C&E Guy

Tonight The Streets Are Ours - Richard Hawley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Our System - OMD


----------



## janw

System of Survival - Earth Wind And Fire


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Valerie - Amy Winehouse


----------



## janw

Rie's Wagon - Gomez


----------



## Contused

Wagon-Lits — Gianna Nannini


----------



## janw

It's All in My Head - Katie Melua


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My Head & My Heart - Ava Max


----------



## janw

My Heart Is Calling - Whitney Houston


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Calling Occupants (of Interplanetary Craft) - The Carpenters


----------



## C&E Guy

After All - Elton John


----------



## janw

All That Jazz - Alanis Morissette


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Jazz (Delicious Hot, Disgusting Cold) - Bonzo Dog Doo Dah Band


----------



## janw

Cold Wind Blows - Eminem


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys - Traffic


----------



## janw

Boys in The Trees - Carly Simon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Trees and Flowers - Strawberry Switchblade


----------



## janw

Flowers & Football Tops - Glasvegas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Top Shelf - Rising Appalachia


----------



## janw

Elf's Lament - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mentally Yours - Savatage


----------



## janw

Your Sister Can't Twist (but She Can Rock 'n' Roll) - Elton John


----------



## C&E Guy

Roll With It - Oasis


----------



## janw

It Ain't Gonna Be Easy - Elton John


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Easy Money - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## C&E Guy

Money For Nothing - Dire Straits


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nothing Compares 2 U - Sinéad O'Connor


----------



## janw

U Don't Have To Call - Usher


----------



## C&E Guy

Call Me - Blondie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Call Me The Breeze - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## C&E Guy

Zero She Flies - Al Stewart


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lies Greed Misery - Linkin Park


----------



## Contused

Misery Architecture — Belie My Burial


----------



## C&E Guy

Architecture And Morality - Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark


----------



## janw

Tyler Got Him a Tesla - Florida Georgia Line


----------



## joner847

Tesla Girls - Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Girls Just Want To Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## janw

Have Fun Storming The Castle - Bayside


----------



## C&E Guy

Castles In The Air - Don McLean


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Air That I Breathe - The Hollies


----------



## C&E Guy

Breathe In The Air - Pink Floyd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Airport Song - The Byrds


----------



## janw

Song for The Asking - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Contused

Asking Directions — itoldyouiwouldeatyou


----------



## janw

Ion Square - Bloc Party


----------



## Contused

Square Wave In Unison — Beastie Boys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Son Of My Father - Chicory Tip


----------



## Contused

Father's Table Grace — Lester Flatt


----------



## C&E Guy

Grace Under Pressure - Rush


----------



## janw

Pressure Suit - Aqualung


----------



## C&E Guy

Suits And Ladders - NOFX


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ladder Song - Lorde


----------



## Contused

Song For The Suspects — Franco


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tsunami - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## janw

Amigo Vulnerable - Enrique Iglesias


----------



## Contused

Able Bodied Man — Charley Pride


----------



## janw

Mansion on The Hill - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Contused

Hillwood Hustlaz — Rasheed


----------



## janw

Lazing On A Sunday Afternoon - Queen


----------



## Contused

Afternoon Delight — Anchorman


----------



## janw

Delight and Angers - In Flames


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Danger! She's A Stranger - The Five Stairsteps


----------



## janw

Strangers in The Night - Frank Sinatra


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Night Has A Thousand Eyes - Bobby Vee


----------



## janw

Eyes Wide Open - Travis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Open Your Heart - Madonna


----------



## Lily123

Heartbeat Song - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## janw

Song of Being a Child - Van Morrison


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Child's View Of The Eisenhower Years - Al Stewart


----------



## janw

Years Ago - Alice Cooper


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Goodbye Means Hello - Cheryl Cole


----------



## janw

Hello Old Friend - Eric Clapton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Old Friends - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## janw

Friends Don't Let Friends Dial Drunk - Plain White T's


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Drunk With The Thought Of You - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Lily123

You and I - LEON


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

You and I Again - James Taylor


----------



## janw

Against The Wind - Willie Nelson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Windmills Of Your Mind - Noel Harrison


----------



## janw

Your Mind Is on Vacation - Van Morrison


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On The Beach - Chris Rea


----------



## Contused

Beach Baby — First Class


----------



## janw

Baby Let's Play House - Elvis Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

House Of Fun - Madness


----------



## janw

Fun City - Marc Almond


----------



## C&E Guy

City Boy Blues - Motley Crue


----------



## janw

Blues This Bad - Johnny Winter


----------



## C&E Guy

Bad To The Bone - George Thorogood and the Destroyers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Bones of You - Elbow


----------



## janw

You Can Close Your Eyes - Carly Simon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Eyes Without A Face - Billy Idol


----------



## janw

A Face to Call Home - John Mayer


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Home Thoughts From Abroad - Clifford T. Ward


----------



## janw

Broadway Medley - Tony Bennett


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Medley: Winter Wonderland / Sleigh Ride - Dolly Parton


----------



## janw

Ride My See-Saw - The Moody Blues


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Saw Lightning - Beck


----------



## janw

Lightning Strikes Twice - Iron Maiden


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Twice If You're Lucky - Crowded House


----------



## Contused

Lucky Man — Emerson, Lake And Palmer


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mandolin Wind - Rod Stewart


----------



## Contused

Windy — The Association


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Windy City - Alison Krauss


----------



## Contused

Windy City Blues — Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## janw

Blues Leave Me Alone - Eric Clapton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Alone Again Or - Love


----------



## Kreator

Oroborus - Gojira


----------



## janw

Used to Be a Sweet Boy - Morrissey


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boys Don't Cry - The Cure


----------



## C&E Guy

Crying In The Rain - Everly Brothers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Rain Song - Led Zeppelin


----------



## janw

Song for My Father - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## C&E Guy

Father And Son - Cat Stevens


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song With No Meaning - Barclay James Harvest


----------



## Contused

Meaninglessness — Bell


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Essence - Lucinda Williams


----------



## Contused

Essence Of The Northern Fists — Dim Mak


----------



## janw

Fists Fall - Otep


----------



## C&E Guy

Fall At Your Feet - Crowded House


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Your Feet's Too Big - Fats Waller


----------



## Kreator

Big Balls - AC/DC


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Balls To The Wall - Accept


----------



## janw

The Walloping Window Blind - Natalie Merchant


----------



## C&E Guy

Blind Vision - Blancmange


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Visions Of Johanna - Bob Dylan


----------



## janw

Hannah & Gabi - The Lemonheads


----------



## Contused

Gabino Barrera — Los Rieleros Del Norte


----------



## janw

Erased - Annie Lennox


----------



## C&E Guy

Edge Of Seventeen - Stevie Nicks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Seventeen Forever - Robin Beck


----------



## janw

Forever in Blue Jeans - Neil Diamond


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blue Jeans & White T-Shirts - The Gaslight Anthem


----------



## janw

T-Shirt Sun Tan - Stereophonics


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tangled Up In Blue - Bob Dylan


----------



## janw

In Blue Hawaii - Brian Wilson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hawaiian Air - Friendly Fires


----------



## C&E Guy

Airlane - Gary Numan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lane Boy - Twenty One Pilots


----------



## janw

Boy from The South - Hardy


----------



## Contused

The South's Gonna Do It — Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Do It Again - Steely Dan


----------



## janw

Against All Odds - Phil Collins


----------



## Contused

Odds And Ends — Band


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

EndSeekers - Oh, Sleeper


----------



## Contused

Seekers & Servants — The Kindred


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ants Invasion - Adam & The Ants


----------



## janw

Invasion Hit Parade (macmanus) - Elvis Costello


----------



## C&E Guy

Use Somebody - Kings Of Leon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Somebody Got Murdered - The Clash


----------



## janw

Murdered in The Mosh - Son of Dork


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mosh Pit - Tinie Tempah


----------



## Contused

Pitty Pitty Pater — Buck Owens


----------



## janw

Paternal Reversal - Bayside


----------



## Contused

Reversal Of A Dog — TLC


----------



## janw

A Dog's Life - Elvis Presley


----------



## Contused

Life Is A Rock (But The Radio Rolled Me) — Reunion


----------



## janw

Me And Julio Down by The Schoolyard - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Schoolyard King - Sonny Cleveland


----------



## janw

King's Cross - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cross-Eyed Mary - Jethro Tull


----------



## janw

Mary-Anne With The Shaky Hands - The Who


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hands Open - Snow Patrol


----------



## janw

Open Up The Red Box - Simply Red


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Box Of Rain - Grateful Dead


----------



## janw

Rainbow High - Madonna


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

High Fidelity - Elvis Costello


----------



## janw

Typo - Cupcakke


----------



## Contused

Typowy Janusz — Tede


----------



## janw

Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Dah - Miley Cyrus


----------



## Contused

Dahan — December Avenue


----------



## janw

Hand to Mouth - George Michael


----------



## Contused

Mouthful Of Diamonds — Phantogram


----------



## janw

Diamonds on The Soles of Her Shoes - Paul Simon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shoeshine Boy - The Humblebums


----------



## Kreator

Boys Don't Cry - The Cure


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cry Like a Baby - The Box Tops


----------



## janw

Baby Close Your Eyes - Celine Dion


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Eyes Without A Face - Billy Idol


----------



## janw

A Face in The Crowd - Tom Petty


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Crowded Table - The Highwomen


----------



## janw

Tables and Chairs - Andrew Bird


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hairspray Queen - Nirvana


----------



## janw

Queen Bee - Barbra Streisand


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Beechwood Park - The Zombies


----------



## janw

Parking Lot - Eminem


----------



## Contused

Lotus Eaters — Abdullah


----------



## janw

R Ska Song - Mest


----------



## C&E Guy

Song Eleven Could Take Forever - Ned's Atomic Dustbin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Forever Came Today - The Supremes


----------



## Contused

Today My Life Begins — Bruno Mars


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Life Begins At Forty - Sophie Tucker


----------



## Contused

Forty Again — John Berry


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Against The Grain - Garth Brooks


----------



## C&E Guy

Raintown - Deacon Blue


----------



## janw

Town of Plenty - Elton John


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Plenty Lovin' - Steve Winwood


----------



## janw

Lovin' You on My Mind - Josh Turner


----------



## C&E Guy

Mind Games - Sickick


----------



## janw

Games People Play - Alan Parsons Project


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Play That Funky Music - Wild Cherry


----------



## C&E Guy

Music Is Through - Jamie Cullum


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Through The Barricades - Spandau Ballet


----------



## janw

The Barricades of Heaven - Jackson Browne


----------



## Contused

Heaven Knows — The Grass Roots


----------



## janw

Knows That I - The Dirty Heads


----------



## Contused

I Understand (Just How You Feel) — Freddie And The Dreamers


----------



## janw

You Feel So Lonely You Could Die - David Bowie


----------



## Contused

Die In Your Arms — Ariana Grande


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

In Your Arms Awhile - Josh Ritter


----------



## janw

While You Were Sleeping - Casting Crowns


----------



## C&E Guy

Sleeping Satellite - Tasmin Archer


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Satellite Of Love - Lou Reed


----------



## janw

Love Ain't Nothing But A Four Letter Word - Bon Jovi


----------



## Contused

Word Of Mouth — John Reuben


----------



## janw

Mouth Mantra - Bjork


----------



## Contused

Mantra Is Repeated — the spirit of the beehive


----------



## janw

Teddy Bears' Picnic - Anne Murray


----------



## Contused

Picnic By The Motorway — Suede


----------



## janw

Way I Felt - Trina


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Elton's Song - Elton John


----------



## janw

Song For Guy - Elton John


----------



## C&E Guy

Guys Like Me - Eric Church


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Meet Me Halfway - The Black Eyed Peas


----------



## C&E Guy

Halfway To Paradise - Billy Fury


----------



## Lily123

Paradise - Coldplay


----------



## janw

Paradise, Hawaiian Style - Elvis Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Style Stealer - Gunna


----------



## janw

Leroy's Dustbowl Blues - Steve Earle


----------



## C&E Guy

Blue Sky - The Allman Brothers


----------



## janw

Sky Hooks and Tartan Paint - Sting


----------



## Contused

Painted Ladies — Ian Thomas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ladies Of The Road - King Crimson


----------



## Contused

Road To Rhode Island — Family Guy


----------



## janw

Island of Wonder - Nelly Furtado


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wonderful Remark - Van Morrison


----------



## janw

Remarkably Insincere - Alice Cooper


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cereal Song - Bicycle Thief


----------



## janw

Song for The Asking - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## C&E Guy

King Of The Jungle - Bananarama


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Jungle Boogie - Kool & the Gang


----------



## janw

Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy (from Company B) - The Puppini Sisters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Anybody Seen My Baby? - The Rolling Stones


----------



## janw

My Baby's Gone - Stevie Wonder


----------



## C&E Guy

Gone Hollywood - Supertramp


----------



## janw

Hollywood Swinging - Kool & The Gang


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Swinging On A Star - Bing Crosby


----------



## janw

A Star-Crossed Wasteland - In This Moment


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Land of Confusion - Genesis


----------



## Contused

Confusion And Clarity — Andrew W.K.


----------



## janw

Clarity (Live) - Foxes
_
me being kind _


----------



## Contused

Live Without Your Love — Wind Jammer


----------



## janw

Your Love is My Drug - Kesha


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Drugs Or Jesus - Tim McGraw


----------



## janw

Jesus Walked That Lonesome Valley - Elvis Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lonesome Valley 2003 - Carlene Carter


----------



## janw

03.45: No Sleep - The Cardigans


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

No Sleep Till Brooklyn - Beastie Boys


----------



## janw

Brooklyn Bound - The Black Keys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Under The Boardwalk - The Drifters


----------



## janw

Walk a Mile in My Shoes - Bryan Ferry


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My Shoes Keep Walking Back To You - Daniel O'Donnell


----------



## Lily123

You’ll be back - Cast of Hamilton


----------



## janw

Back To Your Heart - Backstreet Boys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heart Full of Soul - The Yardbirds


----------



## janw

Soul Mates - Des'ree


----------



## Contused

Mate Spawn And Die — Lard


----------



## janw

Die Young Stay Pretty - Blondie


----------



## Catlady

Pretty In Pink - The Psychedelic Furs


----------



## janw

Pink Lemonade - The Wombats


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lemonade Lake - Jungle


----------



## janw

Lakeside Park - Rush


----------



## Kreator

Parklife - Blur


----------



## janw

Life and Death of The Party - Alice Cooper


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Party's Over - Judy Holliday


----------



## janw

Over and out - Foo Fighters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Out On The Tiles - Led Zeppelin


----------



## janw

Lesson Learned - Alicia Keys


----------



## Contused

Learned From Texas — Big K.R.I.T.


----------



## janw

Texas Pride - Miranda Lambert


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pride And Joy - Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## C&E Guy

Joybringer -  Manfred Mann's Earthband


----------



## janw

Bringer of Greater Things - Propagandhi


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Things Can Only Get Better - D:Ream


----------



## C&E Guy

Better The Devil You Know - Kylie Minogue


----------



## Contused

You Know What I Mean — The Turtles


----------



## janw

What I Meant to Say - Daniel Powter


----------



## Contused

Say, Has Anybody Seen My Sweet Gypsy Rose? — Dawn Ft. Tony Orlando


----------



## janw

Rose of England - Chris de Burgh


----------



## C&E Guy

England Swings - Roger Miller


----------



## janw

Swings Both Ways - Robbie Williams


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ways I Can't Tell - Crystal Fighters


----------



## janw

I Can't Tell The Bottom from The Top - Elton John


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Top Of The World - Carpenters


----------



## janw

The World at Large - Modest Mouse


----------



## C&E Guy

Larger Than Life- Backstreet Boys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Life Is A Minestrone - 10cc


----------



## C&E Guy

One Of These Days - Pink Floyd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Daysleeper - R.E.M.


----------



## janw

Sleeper 1972 - Manchester Orchestra


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Two Minutes To Midnight - Iron Maiden


----------



## Contused

Midnight Train To Georgia — Gladys Knight And The Pips


----------



## janw

Georgia in a Jug - Blake Shelton


----------



## Contused

Jug Band Music — Lovin Spoonful


----------



## janw

Musical Chairs - Fair to Midland


----------



## Contused

Hair Stew — Bob Mould


----------



## janw

Stewart's Coat - Rickie Lee Jones


----------



## Contused

Coat Of Shellac — Ava Luna


----------



## C&E Guy

Lace And Leather - Britney Spears


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Leather And Lace - Stevie Nicks


----------



## janw

Lace up - Machine Gun Kelly


----------



## C&E Guy

Up Around The Bend - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bend It - Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Tich


----------



## janw

Bendita Tu Luz - Mana


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Luz Verde - Maluma


----------



## janw

De Bat (Fly in My Face) - Carly Simon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Face Without A Soul - Status Quo


----------



## janw

Soul Searching - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Searching for Satellites - Wishbone Ash


----------



## Contused

Satellites And Astronauts — In Flames


----------



## C&E Guy

Astronaut (Something About Your Love) - Mansionair


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Your Love Alone Is Not Enough - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## C&E Guy

Enough Space - Foo Fighters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Space Truckin' - Deep Purple


----------



## Contused

Truckin' Man — Dale Watson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Man In The Jar - The Sensational Alex Harvey Band


----------



## Contused

Jar Of Drugs — Action Bronson


----------



## janw

Drugs, Basketball & Rap - Talib Kweli


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Oops!!
Rapid Eye Movement - David Cook


----------



## C&E Guy

Windsong - John Denver


----------



## janw

_I'm just a touch confused here, but I'll go with the flow...._

Song of Good Hope - Glen Hansard


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

janw said:


> _I'm just a touch confused here, but I'll go with the flow...._
> 
> Song of Good Hope - Glen Hansard


Mea culpa 

Hope For The Future - Paul McCartney


----------



## C&E Guy

janw said:


> _I'm just a touch confused here, but I'll go with the flow...._
> 
> Song of Good Hope - Glen Hansard


I was replying to one ending with "wind" but that appears to have been changed after I replied.

So, now going with "future".

Future Love Paradise - Seal


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Paradise By The Dashboard Light - Meat Loaf (RIP)


----------



## janw

Light up My Life - Smokie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Life In The Fast Lane - Eagles


----------



## janw

Lane Boy - Twenty One Pilots


----------



## Contused

Boyfriend — Selena Gomez


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boyfriend Jeans - Grace


----------



## Contused

Jeans & Wallet — Chet Faker


----------



## janw

Let It Loose - The Rolling Stones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Loose Rap - Aaliyah


----------



## janw

Rap Superstar - Eminem


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Superstar Wonderful Weirdos - Alanis Morissette


----------



## janw

Dose of You - Mike Stud


----------



## Lily123

You and I - LEON


----------



## janw

And I'm Telling You I'm Not Going - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## Contused

Going In Circles — The Friends Of Distinction


----------



## janw

Circles And Cycles - Fordirelifesake


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cycles of Existential Rhyme - Chicano Batman


----------



## janw

Rhymes for The Deaf, Dumb and Blind - Blackalicious


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blinded By The Light - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Contused

Lightnin' Strikes — Lou Christie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kesey - Jon and Roy


----------



## Contused

Seymour Stein — Belle And Sebastian


----------



## janw

Stein Um Stein - Rammstein


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Einstein a Go Go - Landscape


----------



## janw

Go Go Gadget Flow - Lupe Fiasco


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys - Traffic


----------



## C&E Guy

Boys Keep Swinging - David Bowie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Swinging On A Star - Bing Crosby


----------



## C&E Guy

Starman - David Bowie


----------



## Contused

Starman's Son — White Wizzard


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Son Of A Preacher Man - Dusty Springfield


----------



## Contused

Many Tears Ago — Connie Francis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Got My Mind Set On You - George Harrison


----------



## janw

You Always Sing The Same - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Same Situation - Joni Mitchell


----------



## C&E Guy

Situation - Yazoo

(Doesn't help, I realise)


----------



## janw

Situation's Heavy - Sugababes

_This should help  _


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

janw said:


> Situation's Heavy - Sugababes
> 
> _This should help _


Wow I was just about to post that. 

Heavy Horses - Jethro Tull


----------



## C&E Guy

Horses And High Heels - Marianne Faithful


----------



## janw

Heels Of The Wind - Elton John


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Wind Beneath My Wings - Bette Midler


----------



## janw

Wings of Time - Toto


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Time for Me to Fly - REO Speedwagon


----------



## C&E Guy

Flying - The Strawbs


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Flying Sorcery - Al Stewart


----------



## Contused

Sorcery & Sabotage — Church Of The Cosmic Skull


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Age Of Reason - Black Sabbath


----------



## janw

Reasons For Waiting - Jethro Tull


----------



## Contused

Waiting, Watching — Spring Heeled Jack Usa


----------



## janw

Watching the River Flow - Bob Dylan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Flowers In The Rain - The Move


----------



## Contused

Rainbow Factory — Woodentoaster


----------



## janw

Factory of Faith - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Faith Healer - The Sensational Alex Harvey Band


----------



## janw

Healer of Souls - Switchfoot


----------



## Kreator

Souls Of Black - Testament


----------



## janw

Black Betty - Tom Jones


----------



## C&E Guy

Betty Was Gone - Stooshe


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Gone Too Soon - Michael Jackson


----------



## C&E Guy

Soon You'll Get Better - Taylor Swift


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Better By You, Better Than Me - Spooky Tooth


----------



## janw

Me and My Big Ideas - Tears For Fears


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ideas As Opiates - Tears for Fears


----------



## janw

Tesco Disco - The Kooks


----------



## Contused

Disco-Suppa-Girl — Alana Dante


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Girl And His Cat - Biffy Clyro


----------



## janw

Catch a Wave - The Beach Boys


----------



## C&E Guy

Wave Goodbye - Chris Cornell


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Elton John


----------



## C&E Guy

Road To Nowhere - Talking Heads


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nowhere To Run - Martha & the Vandellas


----------



## janw

Run of The Mill - Judas Priest


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Millionaire Waltz - Queen


----------



## Rob Oldfield

Waltzamatteryou - Joe Dolce   (Sorry)


----------



## Rob Oldfield

Just disqualifying myself as I forgot the song is actually called Shaddup you face.  Replacing with Waltzing Matilda by lots of people.


----------



## C&E Guy

Rob Oldfield said:


> Just disqualifying myself as I forgot the song is actually called Shaddup you face.  Replacing with Waltzing Matilda by lots of people.



Written by the wonderfully named Banjo Mackenzie

I'll go:

Day After Day- Badfinger


----------



## Contused

Day Dreaming — Aretha Franklin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dreaming While You Sleep - Genesis


----------



## C&E Guy

Dreaming While You Sleep - Genesis


----------



## Kreator

Sleepless Nights - King Diamond


----------



## janw

_Nice duplication above 

_
Nights I Can't Remember, Friends I'll Never Forget - Toby Keith


----------



## Kreator

Forget To Remember - Megadeth


----------



## C&E Guy

Remember You're A Womble - The Wombles     

(Good luck with that).


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bleecker Street - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## C&E Guy

Streets Of Philadelphia - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Philadelphia Freedom - Elton John


----------



## janw

Freedom Of Speech Won't Feed My Children - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## Contused

Children Of The Grave — Black Sabbath


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Graveyard Train - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Contused

Train Of Thought — Cher


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Thoughts Of A Dying Atheist - Muse


----------



## janw

Atheist Runt - Napalm Death


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Run the World (Girls) - Beyoncé


----------



## Kreator

Girls, Girls, Girls - Motley Crew


----------



## janw

Girls Talk - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Girls Talk Boys - 5 Seconds of Summer


----------



## janw

Boys 'round Here - Blake Shelton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Here Comes My Baby - The Tremeloes


----------



## janw

My Baby's Gone - Stevie Wonder


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Gone Fishin' - Louis Armstrong & Bing Crosby


----------



## janw

Fishin' in The Dark - Garth Brooks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

In The Dark Places - PJ Harvey


----------



## janw

Places in My Past - James Taylor


----------



## Contused

Past Mistakes — 88 Fingers Louie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mistakes And Glories - P.O.D.


----------



## Contused

Riesling And Rolling Papers — Fabolous


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Paper Sun - Traffic


----------



## Contused

Sun Is Here — Sun


----------



## janw

Here Comes The Night - Them


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Nightfly - Donald Fagen


----------



## janw

Fly On the Windscreen - Depeche Mode


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Screen Shot - Swans


----------



## janw

Shot by My Own Gun - Sam Feldt


----------



## Kreator

Gung-Ho - Anthrax


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ghostbusters - Ray Parker, Jr.


----------



## janw

R Ska Song - Mest


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Song For Jeffrey - Jethro Tull


----------



## janw

Jeffrey Goes To Leicester Square - Jethro Tull


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Square Pegs - Kelsea Ballerini


----------



## janw

Sweet Hour of Prayer - Casting Crowns


----------



## Contused

Prayer By Default — Abc


----------



## janw

Default Judgement - Fear Factory


----------



## Kreator

Judgement (& Punishment) - Jinjer


----------



## janw

Punishment Time - Korn


----------



## Kreator

Eeek!

Times Like These - Foo Fighters


----------



## janw

Like The Sea - Alicia Keys


----------



## C&E Guy

Sea Cruise - Frankie Ford


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cruise Control - Mariah Carey


----------



## C&E Guy

Control Freak - Armin van Buuren


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Freak Like Me - Macy Gray


----------



## janw

Like Me Real Hard - Mario


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hard to Handle - Otis Redding


----------



## janw

Handle with Care - Jenny Lewis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Careful With That Axe, Eugene - Pink Floyd


----------



## janw

Genetic Distortion Sequence - Nocturnal Rites


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sequence One - TOY


----------



## C&E Guy

1, 2, 3 - Len Barry

(I hope that's allowed)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

C&E Guy said:


> 1, 2, 3 - Len Barry
> 
> (I hope that's allowed)


Yeah no probs 
1, 2, 3, Red Light - 1910 Fruitgum Company


----------



## janw

Red Light - Green Light - Limp Bizkit


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lights of Taormina - Mark Knopfler


----------



## janw

Minarets - Dave Matthews Band


----------



## Contused

Etsi Joku Toinen — Cheek


----------



## janw

End of Discussion - Rich the Kid


----------



## C&E Guy

On Call - Kings Of Leon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Call Me The Breeze - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## zanoni1972

How about if the first word has Ever in it Like - Every Little thing she does is magic {The Police}


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

zanoni1972 said:


> How about if the first word has Ever in it Like - Every Little thing she does is magic {The Police}


Yes that's Ok

Magic Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf


----------



## C&E Guy

Ride Like The Wind- Christopher Cross


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Windmills Of Your Mind - Noel Harrison


----------



## janw

Your Mind Is on Vacation - Van Morrison


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Only Want to Be With You - Dusty Springfield


----------



## janw

With You I'm Born Again - John Legend


----------



## Contused

Against All Odds — Phil Collins


----------



## janw

Against All Odds (Take a Look at Me Now) - Westlife


----------



## Contused

Now You Know — Little Willie John


----------



## janw

You Know Better - MercyMe


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Better Left Unsaid - Ariana Grande


----------



## C&E Guy

Said It All - Take That


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

It All Started With a Beer - Frankie Ballard


----------



## zanoni1972

Beer with Jesus - Thomas Rhett


----------



## Kreator

Jesus Saves - Slayer


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Save Some Time to Dream - John Mellencamp


----------



## zanoni1972

Dream a little dream of me - Doris Day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Me And Bobby McGee - Janis Joplin


----------



## zanoni1972

Gee - Girls Generation


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Geek U.S.A. - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## zanoni1972

Geek like me - The Wonderstrucks


----------



## janw

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Geek U.S.A. - Smashing Pumpkins


Us Again - Brandi Carlile


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Against The Wind - Bob Seger


----------



## janw

The Wind Cries Mary - Seal


----------



## zanoni1972

Mary, Mary had a little baby - John McFarlane


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Baby Don't You Break My Heart Slow - Vonda Shepard


----------



## janw

Slow Dance in a Parking Lot - Jordan Davis


----------



## Contused

Lotus And The Jondy — Thundercat


----------



## janw

Dyed in The Wool - Circa Survive


----------



## zanoni1972

Woolly Bully - Sam the Sham and Pharaohs


----------



## janw

Bully of The Earth - Jidenna


----------



## zanoni1972

Earth Song - Michael Jackson


----------



## janw

Song for a Winter's Night - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## zanoni1972

Night Clubbing - Iggy Pop


----------



## janw

Bing James - Lil Wayne


----------



## zanoni1972

James Dean - Olson


----------



## janw

Dean Take Your Time - Razorlight


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Your Time Is Gonna Come - Led Zeppelin


----------



## C&E Guy

Come On Let's Go - Ritchie Valens


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Let's Go Fly A Kite - Julie Andrews


----------



## C&E Guy

Kites - Simon Dupree & The Big Sound


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Test Drive - Ariana Grande


----------



## janw

Drive All Night - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

All Night Long - Joe Walsh


----------



## janw

Long As I Can See The Light - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Lightning Strike - Snow Patrol


----------



## janw

Lightning Strikes Twice - Iron Maiden


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Twice If You're Lucky - Crowded House


----------



## C&E Guy

Lucky Me - Tony Banks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mexican Seafood - Nirvana


----------



## janw

Food Party - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Party Doll - Buddy Knox & the Rhythm Orchids


----------



## ColinUK

Blue Orchid - Jack White


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@ColinUK ????


----------



## ColinUK

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> @ColinUK ????


Picking up on the Orchid part..... or have I got it wrong?!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

ColinUK said:


> Picking up on the Orchid part..... or have I got it wrong?!


LOL @ColinUK

The current contributors to this thread may have bent the rules a little.  But the general idea is to use the last word of the previous song as the first word of a new one.

So e.g. Party Doll - Buddy Knox & the Rhythm Orchids could lead to
*Doll *Parts - Hole
*Doll*ars & Cents - Radiohead
*Dolly* Dagger - Jimi Hendrix etc etc

Dez


----------



## ColinUK

OK so ignore my lame efforts then!


----------



## janw

Dollar Days - David Bowie


----------



## Contused

Days Of Wine And Roses — Andy Williams


----------



## janw

Roses in The Snow - Emmylou Harris


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Snowblind Friend - Steppenwolf


----------



## Contused

Friend, Lover, Woman, Wife — O.C. Smith


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

ColinUK said:


> OK so ignore my lame efforts then!


AW!! Colin, please don't be discouraged - have another go - you'll soon get hooked!!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

If Eternity Should Fail - Iron Maiden


----------



## janw

@ColinUK - come back, it's good fun once you get the idea (and I guess I've been bending the rules, sometimes using the last two words - ho hum - slapped my own wrist now! lol)

Fall to Pieces - Avril Lavigne


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

janw said:


> @ColinUK - come back, it's good fun once you get the idea (and I guess I've been bending the rules, sometimes using the last two words - ho hum - slapped my own wrist now! lol)
> 
> Fall to Pieces - Avril Lavigne


Jan that's called evolution. 

Pieces of A Dream - Paul Weller


----------



## janw

Dreams Are More Precious - Enya


----------



## Kreator

Precious Stones - Mastodon


----------



## ColinUK

Stone Cold - Demi Lovato

Won’t be able to play much as it conflicts with work! I mean distracts me lol


----------



## C&E Guy

Cold As Ice - Foreigner


----------



## ColinUK

Ice, Ice, Baby - Vanilla Ice


----------



## joner847

Baby Don't forget my number - Milli Vanilli


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ooops 
Number The Brave - Wishbone Ash


----------



## ColinUK

Brave New World - Iron Maiden


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

New World Order - Megadeth


----------



## janw

oops
Order of The Rose - Iced Earth


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Rose March - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## janw

March on Down The Line - Erasure


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Line Up - Elastica


----------



## janw

Up Around The Bend - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bend It - Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Tich


----------



## ColinUK

It’s all coming back to me now - Celine Dion


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

ColinUK said:


> It’s all coming back to me now - Celine Dion


See you're getting hooked!!  

Now That We're Dead - Metallica


----------



## janw

Dead in The Water - Ellie Goulding


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Water With the Wine - Joan Armatrading


----------



## Contused

Wine From The Water — Alan Parsons Project


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Water Under the Bridge - Adele


----------



## Contused

Bridge Of Reason Shore Of Faith — Aiden


----------



## janw

Faith Can Move a Mountain - No Angels


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mountain Jam - The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## janw

Jamaica Farewell - Chuck Berry


----------



## ColinUK

Farewell my summer love - Michael Jackson


----------



## janw

Love Cheat - Robbie Williams


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heat of the Moment - Drake


----------



## TiredOldGal

Moment's Notice - John Coltrane


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ice Cream Man - Blur


----------



## Kreator

Mann Gegen Mann - Rammstein


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Annie, I'm Not Your Daddy - Kid Creole & the Coconuts


----------



## janw

Daddy I'm Fine - Sinead O'Connor


----------



## Contused

Fine & Mellow — Billie Holiday


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mellow Yellow - Donovan


----------



## Contused

Yellow River — Christie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

River Deep - Mountain High - Ike & Tina Turner


----------



## Contused

High Time We Went — Joe Cocker


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

We Went to the Beach - Little Big Town


----------



## janw

Beach is Better - Jay-Z


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Better Than Revenge - Taylor Swift


----------



## janw

Revenge and Its Thrills - Tonight Alive


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Thrills in the Night - Kiss


----------



## janw

Night Boat - Duran Duran


----------



## Kreator

Atomic - Blonde


----------



## janw

Atomic Food - David Guetta


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Food, Glorious Food - Cast of Oliver


----------



## Kreator

Food For The Worms - Exodus


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Worms Playground - Anna Wise


----------



## janw

Playground Love - Air


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love And Marriage - Frank Sinatra


----------



## janw

Marriage Made in Hollywood - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hollywood Nights - Bob Seger


----------



## janw

Nights I Can't Remember, Friends I'll Never Forget - Toby Keith


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Never Forget You - Zara Larsson


----------



## janw

Forget You Not - Little Mix


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

You Not Me - Dream Theater


----------



## janw

Not Meant For Me - Korn


----------



## Contused

Me And Bobby McGee — Janis Joplin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Geek U.S.A. - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## janw

S.A.D Light - Glasvegas


----------



## Contused

Lightnin' Strikes — Lou Christie


----------



## janw

Keshia Had a Baby - YG


----------



## C&E Guy

Baby Face - Little Richard


----------



## janw

Face in The Crowd - Lionel Richie


----------



## ColinUK

Crowd Control - Fisher


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Controlled Demolition - Fear Factory


----------



## ColinUK

Demolition Man - Sting


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Man! I Feel Like A Woman - Shania Twain


----------



## C&E Guy

Woman In Love - Barbara Streisand


----------



## janw

In Love Wit' My Money - Chamillionaire


----------



## ColinUK

Money, Money, Money - Abba


----------



## janw

Money Talks - Deep Purple


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Talk Show Host - Radiohead


----------



## janw

Host of Angels - Taylor Henderson


----------



## Kreator

Angels Of Death - Hawkwind


----------



## Contused

Death Enclaimed — YoungBoy Never Broke Again


----------



## janw

Meditation Mama (Transcendental Woman Travels) - The Mamas & the Papas


----------



## Contused

Travels In Nihilon — XTC


----------



## janw

London is Burning - Smokie


----------



## ColinUK

Burning Down the House - Talking Heads


----------



## C&E Guy

The House Of The Rising Sun - The Animals


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sunshine Of Your Love - Cream


----------



## janw

Your Love Keeps Lifting Me Higher and Higher - Jackie Wilson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Higher Ground - Stevie Wonder


----------



## ColinUK

Grounds for Divorce - Elbow


----------



## C&E Guy

Celeste - Donovan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Steamy Windows - Tina Turner


----------



## ColinUK

Obviously Tuesday is loose interpretation of the rules day  

Windmills of your mind - Noel Harrison


----------



## janw

_Er ... not that loose lol
You still need to work on the whole of the last word or letters at the end of the word - as in windowsill, or if you are really stuck, the last letter of the last word_

Windows Rolled Down - Amos Lee


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Down In The Boondocks - Billy Joe Royal


----------



## janw

_and so an example of having to use the last letter follows....._

S.O.S. (Let The Music Play) - Jordin Sparks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

janw said:


> _and so an example of having to use the last letter follows....._
> 
> S.O.S. (Let The Music Play) - Jordin Sparks


 I couldn't resist posting that one!

Play With Fire - The Rolling Stones


----------



## C&E Guy

The Boondocks (Main Theme) - Asheru


----------



## janw

Someone's arrived late for the party now......


----------



## janw

Fire in The Belly - Van Morrison


----------



## Contused

Belly Danza — Don Omar


----------



## janw

Danza Kuduro - Don Omar


----------



## Contused

Duro Remedio — Los Cafres


----------



## janw

Mediocre Bad Guys - Jack Johnson


----------



## ColinUK

Guys Eyes - Animal Collective


----------



## janw

Eyes on The Prize - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Kreator

Wow, I've missed loads here!

Zerstoren - Rammstein


----------



## C&E Guy

janw said:


> Someone's arrived late for the party now......



That was what I saw as the last entry.  That's a bit weird.

Anyway, I'll now go with ....

Rent - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rented Tuxedo - Hep Stars


----------



## ColinUK

Tuxedo Junction - Glenn Miller and Orchestra


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Junction 20 - Daniel Byrne


----------



## C&E Guy

20 Flight Rock - Rolling Stones (and, perhaps, Eddie Cochran)


----------



## ColinUK

Rock Lobster - B52’s


----------



## Kreator

Stereotypes - Blur


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Escape (The Piña Colada Song) - Rupert Holmes


----------



## C&E Guy

Song To Say Goodbye - Placebo


----------



## janw

Good Bye To The Circus - Aqua


----------



## Contused

Circus Without Clowns — 3


----------



## janw

Clown Strike - Elvis Costello


----------



## Contused

Strike Up The Band — Bing Crosby


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Bandit - Kings of Leon


----------



## janw

Bandit & a Heart Breaker - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## ColinUK

Breaker of Chains - Ramin Djawadi


----------



## janw

Chains of Misery - Iron Maiden


----------



## ColinUK

Misery business - Machine Gun Kelly


----------



## C&E Guy

Business As Usual - Eagles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Usual Suspects - Rick Ross


----------



## ColinUK

Suspicious Minds - Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## C&E Guy

Minds Without Fear - Imogen Heap


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fear Of The Dark - Iron Maiden


----------



## janw

Dark Necessities - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## C&E Guy

Eskimo - Damien Rice


----------



## ColinUK

Eskimo Ice - The Streets


----------



## Contused

Ice Cream Paint Job — Dorrough


----------



## C&E Guy

Job's Coffin - Tori Amos


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fings Ain't Wot They Used T'Be - Max Bygraves


----------



## janw

Beef Stew - Nicki Minaj


----------



## ColinUK

Stuart in the House - Various Artists (Stuart Little Soundtrack)


----------



## Kreator

House Of Cards - Radiohead


----------



## C&E Guy

Couldn't find anything with "Cards". There were a couple of "Cardiac" ones, but ...

Said It All - Take That


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tall In The Saddle - Joan Armatrading


----------



## ColinUK

Saddle Up - David Christie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Up the Ladder to the Roof - The Supremes


----------



## janw

The Roof Is Leaking - Phil Collins


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A King At Nightfall - Pete Atkin


----------



## janw

Night Falls Fast - Arch Enemy


----------



## ColinUK

Fast Car - Tracey Chapman


----------



## Kreator

Careful What You Wish For - Testament


----------



## ColinUK

For You - Rita Ora


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

For Your Eyes Only - Sheena Easton


----------



## Contused

Only Love Can Break A Heart — Gene Pitney


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heart Full of Soul - The Yardbirds


----------



## Contused

Soul Heaven — Johnnie Taylor


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heaven Can Wait - Meat Loaf


----------



## Contused

Wait 'Til My Bobby Gets Home — Darlene Love


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Home Cookin' - Bob Hope


----------



## janw

Cookin' in The Kitchen - Howard Jones


----------



## ColinUK

Kitchen Light - Xana


----------



## janw

Light a Candle - Neil Young


----------



## ColinUK

Candle in the Wind - Sir Elton of John


----------



## janw

The Winds of Change - St. Lucia


----------



## ColinUK

Change is Gonna Come - Sam Cooke


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Come Dancing - The Kinks


----------



## ColinUK

Dancing on the Ceiling - Lionel Ritchie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ceiling Unlimited - Rush


----------



## janw

Unlimited Capacity for Love - Grace Jones


----------



## ColinUK

Love on Top - Beyoncé


----------



## janw

On Top of The World - Deep Purple


----------



## Lily123

On Top of the World - Imagine Dragons


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The World Is Watching - Two Door Cinema Club


----------



## janw

Watching The River Run - Anne Murray


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Run For Your Life - The Beatles


----------



## janw

Your Life's on The Line - 50 Cent


----------



## ColinUK

Line without a Hook - Ricky Montgomery


----------



## janw

Hook Me Up - Bon Jovi


----------



## ColinUK

Up Where We Belong - Joe Cocker


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

We Belong Together - Randy Newman


----------



## janw

Together In Electric Dreams - The Human League


----------



## Contused

Dreams Of The Everyday Housewife — Glen Campbell


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Housewife's Prayer - Pistol Annies


----------



## ColinUK

Prayer for You - Texas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

For Your Love - The Yardbirds


----------



## Kreator

Love Us Or Hate Us - Kreator


----------



## janw

Using Our Feet - Badly Drawn Boy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Feet On The Ground - Rickie Lee Jones


----------



## janw

Ground Zero - Lil Wayne


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Zero She Flies - Al Stewart


----------



## Contused

Zero Tolerance — Anthrax


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tolerance Level - Non Prophets


----------



## janw

Level of Concern - Twenty One Pilots


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Concerning The Way It Was - Haste The Day


----------



## janw

It Was Love that We Needed - Rod Stewart


----------



## ColinUK

Needed Me - Rihanna


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Me And My Monkey - Robbie Williams


----------



## ColinUK

Monkey Wrench - Foo Fighters


----------



## janw

Enchantment Passing Through - Sisqo


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Through The Mists Of Time - AC/DC


----------



## janw

Time Is a Healer - Eva Cassidy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Alert Status Red - Matthew Good


----------



## janw

Red Blue Jeans and a Pony Tail - Jeff Beck


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tailgate - RaeLynn


----------



## janw

Tailgate Town - Granger Smith


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Town Called Malice - The Jam


----------



## janw

Malice Through The Looking Glass - Cradle of Filth


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Glass Onion - The Beatles


----------



## janw

On The Train - Basement Jaxx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Trains and Winter Rains - Enya


----------



## janw

Rains It Pours - The Dirty Heads


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Our System - OMD


----------



## janw

System of Survival - Earth Wind And Fire


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Survival of the Sickest - Saliva


----------



## janw

Est 4 Life - Machine Gun Kelly


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Life In The Fast Lane - Eagles


----------



## janw

Lane Boy - Twenty One Pilots


----------



## Contused

Boyfriend — Selena Gomez


----------



## Kreator

Endangered Spieces - Sepultura


----------



## janw

_Just checking the spelling so no-one thinks I'm cheating - 
Endangered Species - Sepultura_

Endangered Species (Tales from The Darkside) - Ice Cube


----------



## Kreator

janw said:


> _Just checking the spelling so no-one thinks I'm cheating -
> Endangered Species - Sepultura_
> 
> Endangered Species (Tales from The Darkside) - Ice Cube


Typo on my behalf!! - now corrected


----------



## Kreator

Dark Side Of The Sun - Tori Amos


----------



## ColinUK

Sun is shining - Bob Marley


----------



## C&E Guy

In God's Country - U2


----------



## janw

Country Air - The Beach Boys


----------



## Kreator

A.I.R - Anthrax


----------



## Amity Island

Red Dirt Road – Brooks & Dunn


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Roadhouse Blues - The Doors


----------



## C&E Guy

Blue Sky - The Allman Brothers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blue Sky Mine - Midnight Oil


----------



## janw

Mine's Not a High Horse - The Shins


----------



## ColinUK

Horse Outside - Rubberbandits


----------



## C&E Guy

Outside Of The Inside - Richard Thompson


----------



## ColinUK

Inside Out - Duster


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Outside Inside - The Streets


----------



## ColinUK

Inside This - Hypa 4000


----------



## Kreator

This Is Not An Exercise - Voivod


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Exercise Man - The Dean Ween Group


----------



## janw

Man on a Mission - Van Halen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Missionary Man - Eurythmics


----------



## ColinUK

Man in the Mirror - Michael Jackson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Mirror Of The Signs - Bush


----------



## janw

Signs Of Destiny - Anggun


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Destiny Bends - RZA


----------



## janw

Ends of The Earth - Hot Chip


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Arthur's Theme (Best That You Can Do) - Christopher Cross


----------



## janw

You Can Do Anything - Carole King


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Do Anything You Wanna Do - Eddie & the Hot Rods


----------



## ColinUK

Do They Know It’s Christmas - Band Aid


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

It's Christmas Time Again - Backstreet Boys


----------



## janw

Against the Wall - Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Wall Street Shuffle - 10cc


----------



## janw

Shuffle Your Feet - Black Rebel Motorcycle Club


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Your Feet's Too Big - Fats Waller


----------



## janw

Big Boned Gal - K.D. Lang


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Gallows Pole - Led Zeppelin


----------



## janw

Poles Apart - Pink Floyd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Apartment Wrestling - Maximum Balloon


----------



## janw

Lingering Still - She & Him


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Still Crazy After All These Years - Paul Simon


----------



## C&E Guy

Years Go By - Stratovarius


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

By the Time I Get to Phoenix - Glen Campbell


----------



## Amity Island

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> By the Time I Get to Phoenix - Glen Campbell


Phoenix nights theme - Toni Baker


----------



## janw

The Melting Of The Sun - St. Vincent


----------



## ColinUK

Sunshine on a rainy day - Zoë Mazzah


----------



## Kreator

Rainy Day, Dream Away - The Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## Amity Island

Kreator said:


> Rainy Day, Dream Away - The Jimi Hendrix Experience


Away in a manger - William James Kirkpatrick


----------



## Contused

Manger Les Fleurs — Clarika


----------



## ColinUK

La Fleur et Le Garçon - Fleur


----------



## janw

Con Te Partiro (Time to Say Goodbye) - Andrea Bocelli


----------



## ColinUK

Goodbye My Lover - James Blunt


----------



## janw

My Lover, My Friend - AJ Mitchell


----------



## ColinUK

Friendly Fire - Holly Humberstone


----------



## janw

Fire Under My Feet - Leona Lewis


----------



## ColinUK

Feet don’t fail me now - Foxes


----------



## janw

No Woman, No Cry - Bob Marley


----------



## ColinUK

Cry Me A River - Julie London


----------



## Lily123

River Lea - Adele


----------



## ColinUK

Leave Right Now - Will Young


----------



## C&E Guy

Now Is The Time - Jimmy James & The Vagabonds


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Times They Are A-Changin' - Bob Dylan


----------



## janw

Changin' Highways - Neil Young


----------



## C&E Guy

Ways To Go - Grouplove


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

To Go Home - M. Ward


----------



## Contused

Homeward Bound — Simon And Garfunkel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bound to You - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Contused

You're The Reason I'm Living — Bobby Darin


----------



## janw

Living After Midnight - Judas Priest


----------



## ColinUK

Midnight Train to Georgia - Gladys Night


----------



## janw

Georgia's Most Wanted - Gucci Mane


----------



## ColinUK

Wanted Dead or Alive - Bon Jovi


----------



## janw

Alive and Kicking - Simple Minds


----------



## ColinUK

King of the Road - Dean Martin


----------



## janw

The Road Between - Lisa Marie Presley


----------



## ColinUK

Between Us - Little Mix


----------



## janw

Used to This - Camila Cabello


----------



## ColinUK

This is Love - PJ Harvey


----------



## janw

Love Can Change Your Heart - Smokie


----------



## Lily123

Heartbeat Song - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Amity Island

Song for whoever - Beautiful South


----------



## C&E Guy

Every Day Hurts - Sad Cafe


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hurts Like Heaven - Coldplay


----------



## Amity Island

Heaven is a place on earth - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Earth Died Screaming - Tom Waits


----------



## ColinUK

Screaming Underwater - Alex Warren


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Underwater Bimbos From Outer Space - Every Time I Die


----------



## Kreator

Space Time - Gojira


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Time Fades Away - Neil Young


----------



## C&E Guy

Away From Me - Evanescence


----------



## ColinUK

Me And Your Mama - Childish Gambino


----------



## Amity Island

ColinUK said:


> Me And Your Mama - Childish Gambino


Mama - spice girls


----------



## ColinUK

Mama Do The Hump - Rizzle Kicks


----------



## Amity Island

ColinUK said:


> Mama Do The Hump - Rizzle Kicks


Humpty Dumpty - no idea? lol


----------



## ColinUK

P. Y. T. (Pretty Young Thing) - Michael Jackson

And yes I know it's not "pty" but it's close enough!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Things Are Changing - The Supremes


----------



## janw

Changing Arranging - Alice Cooper


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

In Germany Before The War - Randy Newman


----------



## janw

Warm As Mammas Oven - Teena Marie


----------



## C&E Guy

Ventura Highway - America


----------



## ColinUK

Highway to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## janw

Hell of a Life - Rita Ora


----------



## Contused

Life Is A Rock (But The Radio Rolled Me) — Reunion


----------



## janw

Me and Bobby Mcgee - LeAnn Rimes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Geek U.S.A. - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## C&E Guy

Sandy - John Travolta


----------



## janw

Sandy's Smile - Tony Bennett


----------



## ColinUK

Smile Like You Mean It - The Killers


----------



## C&E Guy

It's a Shame - The Spinners (not the English quartet!)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shame The Devil - No Malice


----------



## ColinUK

Devil in a Blue Dress - Doneao


----------



## C&E Guy

Dress On - Justin Timberlake


----------



## Contused

On A Carousel — The Hollies


----------



## janw

Carousel (Demo) - Linkin Park


----------



## C&E Guy

Emotional Rescue - Rolling Stones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rescue Me - Fontella Bass


----------



## Contused

Me And My Arrow — Nilsson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rowing - Soundgarden


----------



## janw

???

Rowing Song - Patty Griffin


----------



## C&E Guy

Song For Whoever - Beautiful South


----------



## ColinUK

Whoever Broke Your Heart - Murphy Elmore


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Your Heart Belongs To Me - The Supremes


----------



## ColinUK

Me, Myself & I - Beyoncé


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I'm Waiting For The Man - The Velvet Underground


----------



## ColinUK

Man in the Mirror - Michael Jackson


----------



## Amity Island

Mirror Man - Human League


----------



## ColinUK

Man Down - Rihanna


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Down In The Tube Station At Midnight - The Jam


----------



## ColinUK

Midnight at the Oasis - Maria Muldaur


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sister Morphine - The Rolling Stones


----------



## ColinUK

Inez My Love - Inez


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My Lovely Jezebel - Elvis Costello


----------



## ColinUK

Jezebel Smile - Sade


----------



## janw

Smile of a child - Incognito


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Children Of The Sea - Black Sabbath


----------



## janw

Seashell Tale - Bright Eyes


----------



## Contused

Tale As Old As Time — Beauty And The Beast


----------



## Amity Island

Time after time - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Time In A Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## janw

Bottle and a Gun - Hollywood Undead


----------



## ColinUK

Under the Sea - Samuel E Wright


----------



## janw

The Sea Still Sings - Marc Almond


----------



## ColinUK

Sing Something Simple - Cliff Adams Singers


----------



## janw

Simple Things - Paolo Nutini


----------



## ColinUK

Things Ain’t What They Used To Be - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## janw

Used to Be a Sweet Boy - Morrissey


----------



## ColinUK

Boy in the Bubble - Alec Benjamin


----------



## Kreator

Bubbles - System Of A Down


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bless 'Em All - George Formby


----------



## Amity Island

All she wants - Duran Duran


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

She Wants To Dance With Me - Rick Astley


----------



## janw

Dance with Me Tonight - Olly Murs


----------



## ColinUK

Tonight Is The Night - McFly


----------



## janw

Night Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## ColinUK

Moves like Jagger - Maroon 5


----------



## janw

German Days - Iggy Pop


----------



## ColinUK

Days Like This - Van Morrison


----------



## janw

This Must be the Place I Waited Years to Leave - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Amity Island

Leave a light on - Duran Duran


----------



## Contused

On A Carousel — The Hollies


----------



## janw

Useless Desires - Patty Griffin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Respect Yourself - The Staple Singers


----------



## janw

Self Made - Little Big Town


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Made Of Glass - KT Tunstall


----------



## janw

Glass Angel - Erasure


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Angel Of Harlem - U2


----------



## Contused

Harlem Shuffle — Bob And Earl


----------



## janw

Shuffle Your Feet - Black Rebel Motorcycle Club


----------



## C&E Guy

Feet Fall On The Road - Bruce Cockburn


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Road To Mandalay - Robbie Williams


----------



## C&E Guy

Lay All Your Love On Me - ABBA


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On Melancholy Hill - Gorillaz


----------



## C&E Guy

Hill Groove - Joe Satriani


----------



## janw

Groove to The Sound - Run-D.M.C.


----------



## C&E Guy

Sound Of The Underground - Girls Aloud


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Grounds for Divorce - Elbow


----------



## janw

Divorce Song - Liz Phair


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Songs For The Summer - Stereophonics


----------



## janw

Summer's Coming Around Again - Carly Simon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Against The Wind - Bob Seger


----------



## janw

Wind in The Wire - Randy Travis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wired For Sound - Cliff Richard


----------



## ColinUK

Sound of the Underground - Girls Aloud


----------



## janw

Underground Machine - Take That


----------



## ColinUK

Machine Heart - Mitski


----------



## Contused

Heart Of Stone — The Rolling Stones


----------



## ColinUK

Stone Cold - Demi Lovato


----------



## Contused

Cold Turkey — Plastic Ono Band


----------



## janw

Turkey Chase - Bob Dylan


----------



## ColinUK

Chase the Sun - Planet Funk


----------



## janw

The Sun, The Moon and Stars - Prince


----------



## ColinUK

Stars on 45 (Original Single) - Stars on 45


----------



## janw

Single By Choice - The Bangles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Choice Mountain - Everything Everything


----------



## C&E Guy

Ain't No Sunshine - Bill Withers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sunshine Of Your Love - Cream


----------



## ColinUK

Love Hangover - Diana Ross


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hangover Tonight - Gary Allan


----------



## ColinUK

Tonight I Celebrate My Love - Peabo Bryson and Roberta Flack


----------



## janw

My Love Hasn't Grown Cold - Bethany Dillon


----------



## ColinUK

Cold Shoulder - Adele


----------



## C&E Guy

Shoulder Pads 1 - The Fall


----------



## ColinUK

One Love - U2


----------



## janw

Love is a Gift - Olivia Newton-John


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

If The Lights Go Out - Katie Melua


----------



## Contused

Out Of Sight — James Brown


----------



## ColinUK

Sight of You - Tulisa


----------



## Contused

You Tell Me Why — The Beau Brummels


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Why Do Fools Fall In Love? - Frankie Lymon & the Teenagers


----------



## janw

In Love With A Thug - Snoop Dogg


----------



## Contused

Thug Style — 2Pac


----------



## janw

Style of Expression - Kid Rock


----------



## ColinUK

Expression of Love - Frankie Valli


----------



## janw

Love Across The Wire - Earth Wind And Fire


----------



## ColinUK

Wired for Sound - Cliff Richard


----------



## janw

Sounded Good at The Time - Lady Antebellum


----------



## C&E Guy

The Time Is Now - Moloko


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nowhere Man - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

Man In Black - Johnny Cash


----------



## ColinUK

Black Skinhead - Kanye West


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Head Over Feet - Alanis Morissette


----------



## C&E Guy

Feet In the Clouds- Paul McCartney


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cloudspotter - Foo Fighters

R.I.P. Taylor Hawkins


----------



## Kreator

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> R.I.P. Taylor Hawkins


Devastated


Potter's Field - Anthrax


----------



## Contused

Field Of Daggers — House Of Heroes


----------



## janw

Daggers Speak Louder Than Words - Alesana


----------



## Wheelz

Words (Don't come easy) - F.R David.


----------



## janw

Easy Money - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Money's Too Tight (To Mention) - Simply Red


----------



## janw

On The Couch - Prince


----------



## C&E Guy

Change Of Heart - Bread


----------



## janw

Heart Beat Rock - Kylie Minogue


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rock And Roll Never Forgets - Bob Seger


----------



## janw

Get Silly - Nicki Minaj


----------



## ColinUK

Silly Love Songs - Wings


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Songs From The Wood - Jethro Tull


----------



## janw

Woodgrain and Leather Wit a Hole - Nelly


----------



## C&E Guy

Hole In My Shoe - Traffic


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shoeshine Boy - Eddie Kendricks


----------



## ColinUK

Boys Don't Cry - The Cure


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Don't Cry For Me Argentina - Julie Covington


----------



## janw

Tin Angel - Joni Mitchell


----------



## Contused

Angel On My Shoulder — Shelby Flint


----------



## janw

Shoulder To The Wheel - Lostprophets


----------



## C&E Guy

Wheels Of Steel - Saxon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Steel River - Chris Rea


----------



## janw

River of Salt - Bryan Ferry


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Saltwater - Julian Lennon


----------



## C&E Guy

Waterfall - Stone Roses


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fallen Angel - King Crimson


----------



## Wheelz

Angel with the Scabbed Wings - Marilyn Manson.


----------



## janw

Wings Upon Your Horns - Loretta Lynn


----------



## Contused

Horns Arising — Black Mountain


----------



## janw

Rising Sign - Mike Doughty


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sign In Stranger - Steely Dan


----------



## janw

Strangers by Nature - Adele


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nature Boy - Nat King Cole


----------



## Kreator

Boys Don't Cry - The Cure


----------



## janw

Don't Cry out Loud - Diana DeGarmo


----------



## Kreator

Louder Than Hell - Motley Crue


----------



## janw

Hell On High Heels - Motley Crue


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heels Over Head - Boys Like Girls


----------



## janw

Head First - Aerosmith


----------



## Contused

First I Look At The Purse — The Contours


----------



## janw

Se a Vida E (That's The Way Life is) - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Contused

Is That All There Is — Peggy Lee


----------



## janw

There is None - The Working Title


----------



## Contused

None Of My Friends Are Punks — Allister


----------



## janw

Punk Song #2 - Silverchair


----------



## Kreator

2 + 2 = 5 - Radiohead


----------



## janw

50 Words for Snow - Kate Bush


----------



## Kreator

Snowblind - Black Sabbath


----------



## janw

Blind Faith - Def Leppard


----------



## Kreator

Blind Faith - Kreator!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Faith Healer - The Sensational Alex Harvey Band


----------



## janw

Healer of Souls - Switchfoot


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Souls Of The Departed - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## janw

Parted Ways - Heartless Bastards


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ways To Get High - Pop Evil


----------



## janw

High School Musical - High School Musical Cast


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Musical Genocide - Gregory Porter


----------



## janw

Genocide / 418 - Unwritten Law


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

18 And Life - Skid Row


----------



## janw

Life During War Time - Green Day


----------



## Kreator

Time Is Coming - Testament


----------



## janw

Coming Around Again - Carly Simon


----------



## Contused

Again & Again — 2PM


----------



## janw

Against The Law - Stryper


----------



## Contused

Laws Of The Administration — Groucho Marx


----------



## janw

Rationalist - August Burns Red


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Listen To The Music - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## Kreator

Musical Death (A Dirge) - Testament


----------



## janw

Dirge - Bob Dylan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dirge For November - Opeth


----------



## janw

November Never Came - Granger Smith


----------



## Kreator

Cameltosis - Korn


----------



## janw

Sisters Are Doin' It for Themselves - Aretha Franklin


----------



## Kreator

Escape - Metallica


----------



## janw

Escape from The Mooselodge - Gwar


----------



## C&E Guy

Get Back - The Beatles


----------



## Kreator

Back In Black - AC/DC


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Black and White - Three Dog Night


----------



## C&E Guy

White Lines (Don't Do It) - Grandmaster Flash


----------



## janw

Do It Like a Dude - Jessie J


----------



## C&E Guy

Dude (Looks Like A Lady) - Aerosmith


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lady D'Arbanville - Cat Stevens


----------



## Contused

Ville Mentality — J. Cole


----------



## Kreator

Tyrant - Overkill


----------



## janw

Rant & Roar - Great Big Sea


----------



## Lily123

Roar - Katy Perry


----------



## janw

Roaring 20s - Panic At The Disco


----------



## Contused

20 Spann — Troublemakers


----------



## janw

Annie Let's Not Wait - Guillemots


----------



## Contused

Wait 'Til My Bobby Gets Home — Darlene Love


----------



## C&E Guy

Home By The Sea - Genesis


----------



## Kreator

Sealed With A Fist - Exodus


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fist City - Loretta Lynn


----------



## C&E Guy

City On The Hill - Casting Crowns


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hillbilly Heart (Keeping It Country) - Billy Ray Cyrus 

*Yee Haw!!!*


----------



## janw

Country Comes to Town - Toby Keith


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Town Called Malice - The Jam


----------



## Contused

Malice And Spite — Satanic Surfers


----------



## janw

Spiteful Child - Elton John


----------



## Kreator

Children Of The Grave - Black Sabbath


----------



## C&E Guy

Rave On - Buddy Holly


----------



## janw

One Morning in May - James Taylor


----------



## Kreator

Mayonaise - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## janw

Aisenai Aishitai - TVXQ


----------



## C&E Guy

Tainted Love - Soft Cell


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Minus Zero / No Limit - Bob Dylan


----------



## C&E Guy

It's Your Thing - The Isley Brothers


----------



## Contused

Things That Make You Go Hmmm — C+c Music Factory


----------



## janw

Hmmm - Lyfe Jennings


_Hmmm don't blame me! _


----------



## C&E Guy

Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm - Crash Test Dummies

(Sorry!)


----------



## Contused

C&E Guy said:


> Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm - Crash Test Dummies
> 
> (Sorry!)


No probs…

Mmm My Best Friend — Sophie B. Hawkins


----------



## janw

_ thank you for the laugh, I needed that_

Friend Zone - Hoodie Allen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

One Day at a Time - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Kreator

Time's Up - Living Colour


----------



## janw

Up Around The Bend - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Kreator

Bend Your Arms To Look Like Wings - Funeral For A Friend

...What kind of a song title is that?!


----------



## janw

Wings of a Dove - Brian Wilson


----------



## Contused

Dover Beach — Bangles


----------



## janw

Beach Side - Kings Of Leon


----------



## Contused

Sidewalk Surfin' — Jan And Dean


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Surfing in a Hurricane - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## janw

Hurricane Drunk - Florence And The Machine


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Drunk With The Thought Of You - Sheryl Crow


----------



## janw

You Are The Reason - Air Supply


----------



## Kreator

The Reason Is? - Hawkwind


----------



## janw

Reason is Treason - Kasabian


----------



## Kreator

Sonic Mycelium - Voivod


----------



## janw

Umbrellahead - Mystery Jets


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Head Over Heels - Tears for Fears


----------



## C&E Guy

Elsewhere - R. Kelly


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Where Do the Children Play? - Cat Stevens


----------



## C&E Guy

Play That Funky Music- Wild Cherry


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Music To My Eyes - Lady Gaga


----------



## janw

My Eyes Don't Cry - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Contused

Crystal Blue Persuasion — Tommy James And The Shondells


----------



## janw

Persuasion, T'ain't Nobody's Business if I Do - Diana Ross


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Don't Like Mondays - The Boomtown Rats


----------



## janw

Monday Song - 40 Below Summer


----------



## Kreator

Song To Say Goodbye - Placebo


----------



## janw

Good Bye To The Circus - Aqua


----------



## Kreator

Custer - Slipknot


----------



## janw

Sterile Vision - Neurosis


----------



## C&E Guy

Visions Of China - Japan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

China In Your Hand - T'Pau


----------



## C&E Guy

Hands To Heaven - Breathe


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heaven Can Wait - Meat Loaf


----------



## janw

Wait a Minute - The Pussycat Dolls


----------



## Contused

Minute To The End — Bunkface


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The End Of The Innocence - Don Henley


----------



## Contused

Innocence Lost — Amy Grant


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lost Weekend - Godley & Creme


----------



## janw

Weekend in The Dust - St. Vincent


----------



## Kreator

Dusted - Sepultura


----------



## janw

Te Dejo Madrid - Shakira


----------



## Kreator

Riding The Dragon - Manowar


----------



## janw

Dragonaut - Judas Priest


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Automatically Sunshine - The Supremes


----------



## Contused

Sunshine, Lollipops And Rainbows — Lesley Gore


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rainbow's End - Camel


----------



## Contused

End Of Days — Brown Bird


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Days That Used To Be - Neil Young


----------



## janw

To Be Where There's Life - Oasis


----------



## Kreator

Life On Mars? - David Bowie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Marshmallow World - Bing Crosby


----------



## Kreator

World Painted Blood - Slayer


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blood Like Lemonade - Morcheeba


----------



## Contused

Lemonade & Bombay — Sterling Simms


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bay City Rollers We Love You - Nick Lowe


----------



## Contused

You Can't Roller Skate In A Buffalo Herd — Roger Miller


----------



## C&E Guy

Her Diamonds - Rob Thomas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Diamonds On The Soles Of Her Shoes - Paul Simon


----------



## C&E Guy

Shoeshine Boy - Eddie Kendricks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boys In The Band - The Libertines


----------



## C&E Guy

Band On The Run - Wings


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Run For Your Life - The Beatles


----------



## Contused

Life Is A Rock (But The Radio Rolled Me) — Reunion


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Medicine Jar - Paul McCartney & Wings


----------



## Contused

Jarrow Song — Alan Price


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song For Whoever - The Beautiful South


----------



## C&E Guy

Everlasting Love- Love Affair


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Song For A Vampire - Annie Lennox


----------



## Kreator

I Remember Now - Queensryche


----------



## C&E Guy

Now I'm Here- Queen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Here Comes The Night - Them


----------



## C&E Guy

Nights On Broadway - Bee Gees


----------



## Contused

Broadway Hotel — Al Stewart


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hotel Yorba - The White Stripes


----------



## Kreator

Bank Holiday - Blur

Roll on Friday!!


----------



## Contused

Holiday Inn — Snoop Dogg


----------



## Kreator

Innocent Exile - Iron Maiden


----------



## C&E Guy

Let's Get It On - Marvin Gaye


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On The Border - Al Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Border Town - Pepper


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Owner Of A Lonely Heart - Yes


----------



## Lily123

Heartbeat Song - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Contused

Song Sung Blue — Neil Diamond


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blue Skies - Jamiroquai


----------



## C&E Guy

Eskimo - Damien Rice


----------



## Kreator

More Than I Can Chew - Mastodon


----------



## ColinUK

Chew on my Heart - James Bay


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My Heart Will Go On - Celine Dion


----------



## Lily123

On Top Of The World - Imagine Dragons


----------



## C&E Guy

World Without Love - Peter & Gordon


----------



## Lily123

Love Me Like You - Little Mix


----------



## C&E Guy

You Are The Sunshine Of My Life - Stevie Wonder


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My Life Would Suck Without You - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## mikeyB

Your sister’s clothes - Pulp


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Stranger Song - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Contused

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> My Life Would Suck Without You - Kelly Clarkson


You Tell Me Why — The Beau Brummels


----------



## ColinUK

Why do you only call me when you’re high? - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## C&E Guy

High In the Sky - Amen Corner


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ooops
Skywriter - Art Garfunkel


----------



## C&E Guy

Terminal Frost - Pink Floyd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Frosty The Snowman - Gene Autry


----------



## Contused

Snowman What's Your 20? — Kenotia


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

20th Century Man - The Kinks


----------



## Griffin.

Manowar-Manowar


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

War Baby - Tom Robinson


----------



## Griffin.

Baby your a rich man - the beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rich Man's Garden - Johnny McEvoy


----------



## Griffin.

Garden of  Eden-iron butterfly


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Eden Unobtainable - Barclay James Harvest


----------



## Griffin.

unobtainable-sight unseen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Unobtainable Girl - Jay Wayne


----------



## Griffin.

Girl you'll be a women soon - urge overkill


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sooner Or Later (I Always Get My Man) - Madonna


----------



## Griffin.

Later tonight-pet shop boys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tonight's The Night - Neil Young


----------



## Griffin.

Night moves-Bob seger and the silver bullet band


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Moves like Jagger - Maroon 5


----------



## Griffin.

Jagger ~purepleaser


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Gerdundula - Status Quo


----------



## Contused

Ular Berbisa — Hello


----------



## Kreator

I Sat By The Ocean - Queens Of The Stone Age


----------



## Griffin.

ocean deep-fleshjuicer


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Deep In The Heart Of Texas - Perry Como


----------



## Kreator

As The World Burns - Kreator


----------



## Griffin.

Burn-deep purple


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Burning Down The House - Talking Heads


----------



## Contused

House Of The Rising Sun — Frijid Pink


----------



## Kreator

Sunday Girl - Blondie


----------



## Ian68

Girl on the phone - The Jam


----------



## Kreator

Phone Call - King Diamond


----------



## Ian68

Calling all the heroes - It Bites


----------



## Kreator

Esoteric Surgery - Gojira


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rhythm Is A Dancer - SNAP!


----------



## Kreator

Dancers To A Discordant System - Meshuggah


----------



## Ian68

System Addict - Five Star


----------



## Kreator

Addicted To Chaos - Megadeth


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Chaos from the Top Down - Stereophonics


----------



## Ian68

Down in the tube station at midnight - The Jam


----------



## Griffin.

midnight man -nick cave and the bad seeds


----------



## Kreator

Man-Size - PJ Harvey


----------



## Griffin.

size of a cow -the wonder stuff


----------



## Kreator

Cowboys From Hell - Pantera


----------



## Griffin.

Hell-foo fighters


----------



## Kreator

Hell Awaits - Slayer


----------



## Contused

Wait Song Girl Version — Kelis


----------



## Griffin.

Girls-beastie boys


----------



## Kreator

Girls Got Rhythm - AC/DC


----------



## Griffin.

rhythm is a dancer - snap!


----------



## C&E Guy

Dancer -  Michael Schenker Group

(Not much help I'm afraid)


----------



## Griffin.

dancin in the moonlight -thin lizzie


----------



## Contused

Moonlight And Roses (Bring Mem'ries Of You) — Vic Dana


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Young Girl Sunday Blues - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## mikeyB

Blues for Allah - Grateful Dead


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ahab, The Arab - Ray Stevens


----------



## C&E Guy

Arabesque - Coldplay


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Squeeze Box - The Who


----------



## C&E Guy

Boxer Beat- Jo Boxers


----------



## Contused

Beatnik Fly — Johnny And The Hurricanes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fly Like An Eagle - Steve Miller Band


----------



## Kreator

Eagle Fly Free - Helloween


----------



## C&E Guy

Free As A Bird - Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bird Dog - The Everly Brothers


----------



## C&E Guy

Dog Days Are Over - Florence & the Machine


----------



## Griffin.

Overkill-motorhead


----------



## C&E Guy

Killer On The Loose - Thin Lizzy


----------



## Contused

Loose As A Goose — Lil Boosie


----------



## mikeyB

Goosebumps -  Bridget Kelly


----------



## C&E Guy

P.S. I love You - The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Love You But I'm Lost - Tears for Fears


----------



## C&E Guy

Lost In Love- Air Supply


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

In Love Again - Colbie Caillat


----------



## Ian68

Again & Again - Basto


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Against The Wind - Bob Seger


----------



## Ian68

Wind Beneath My Wings - Bette Midler


----------



## Contused

Wings Of A Dove — Ferlin Husky


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dover Beach - Bangles


----------



## Kreator

Beach Side - Kings Of Leon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Side Effects - Mariah Carey


----------



## Griffin.

Effects and cause - the white stripes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cause We've Ended As Lovers - Jeff Beck


----------



## Griffin.

Lovers rock-cannibal Kings


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rock Around The Clock - Bill Haley


----------



## Contused

The Clock Yard — Abney Park


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Yards / Gardens - Kate Bollinger


----------



## Griffin.

Garden ~Pearl jam


----------



## Contused

Garden In The Rain — Vic Dana


----------



## Griffin.

Rain dogs ~Tom waits


----------



## Contused

Dogs In A Cage — Angelfish


----------



## Griffin.

Cages~Sea of surrender


----------



## C&E Guy

Age Six Racer - Dashboard Confessional


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Certain Kind Of Fool - Eagles


----------



## Griffin.

Fools gold ~the stone roses


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Golden Slumbers - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

Slumber Song - Franz Schubert


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song Of The Seasons - Neil Young & Crazy Horse


----------



## Contused

Seasons In The Sun — Terry Jacks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sunshine Of Your Love - Cream


----------



## Contused

Your Love — Graham Central Station


----------



## C&E Guy

Your Love Keeps Lifting Me Higher - Jackie Wilson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Higher Ground - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Griffin.

Grounds for divorce~Elbow


----------



## C&E Guy

D.I.V.O.R.C.E. - Tammy Wynette


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Celluloid Heroes - The Kinks


----------



## Griffin.

Heroes and villans~the beach boys


----------



## mikeyB

Inshallah- Sting

(Using the correct spelling of villains rather than the typo)


----------



## Contused

Allah Forbid — Husalah


----------



## Kreator

Forbidden Love - Madonna


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Me Tender - Elvis Presley


----------



## C&E Guy

Tender Is The Night - Jackson Browne


----------



## Kreator

Nightmare Be Thy Name - Mercyful Fate


----------



## C&E Guy

Name Of The Game - Badfinger

(Not the band you were expecting, I bet)


----------



## Contused

Game Of Love — Wayne Fontana And The Mindbenders


----------



## Kreator

C&E Guy said:


> (Not the band you were expecting, I bet)


 A song is a song!

Lovesong - The Cure


----------



## Seabreeze

(The) Song Remains The Same - Led Zeppelin


----------



## C&E Guy

Same Old Song And Dance - Aerosmith


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dance To The Music - Sly & the Family Stone


----------



## C&E Guy

Musical Box - Genesis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Box Of Rain - Grateful Dead


----------



## C&E Guy

Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head - BJ thomas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My Head's in Mississippi - ZZ Top


----------



## Contused

Mississippi Queen — Mountain


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Queen Bitch - David Bowie


----------



## Contused

Bitch I'm Bella Thorne — Bella Thorne


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wow! That was difficult. The best I could do.

Next - The Sensational Alex Harvey Band


----------



## C&E Guy

Next To Me - Emeli Sande


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Me And Julio Down By The Schoolyard - Paul Simon


----------



## Contused

Schoolyard Warfare — To The Rats And Wolves


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Farewell To The Fairground - White Lies


----------



## janw

Ground Control - All Time Low


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Controlled Demolition - Fear Factory

And nice to see you back on here @janw


----------



## janw

Demolition Derby - The 69 Eyes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Derby's Castle - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## janw

Castle of Glass - Linkin Park


----------



## Contused

Glasshouse — The Temptations


----------



## janw

House of Jazz - AC/DC


----------



## Contused

Jazzman — Carole King


----------



## janw

Man Smart/ Woman Smarter - Robert Palmer


----------



## Kreator

Smarter Than You - The Undertones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Your Little Secret - Melissa Etheridge


----------



## Contused

Secret Love — Richard "Groove" Holmes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Secret Love Song - Little Mix


----------



## janw

Love Song For A Vampire - Annie Lennox


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Vampire Blues - Neil Young


----------



## janw

Blue Shoes - Katie Melua


----------



## Contused

Shoeshine Workin' Song — Murray McLauchlan


----------



## janw

Song of Sand - Suzanne Vega


----------



## Kreator

Sandblasted Skin - Pantera


----------



## janw

Skin Tight - Scissor Sisters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tighten Up - Archie Bell & the Drells


----------



## janw

Up Around The Bend - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bend It - Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick, and Tich


----------



## janw

End It On This - No Doubt


----------



## Kreator

This Is Love - PJ Harvey


----------



## janw

Is Love Enough - Sisqo


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Enough Space - Foo Fighters


----------



## Contused

Space Oddity — David Bowie


----------



## janw

Tyler Got Him a Tesla - Florida Georgia Line


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tesla Girls - OMD


----------



## C&E Guy

Girls Just Wanna Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Have Fun Tonight - Paper Satellites


----------



## C&E Guy

Tonight I Just Need My Guitar- Jimmy Buffet


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Guitar Slinger - Vince Gill


----------



## janw

Lingering Still - She & Him


----------



## Contused

Still Alive — Portal


----------



## janw

Alive on Arrival - Ice Cube


----------



## Contused

Arrival In Utopia — Hawkwind


----------



## janw

Utopia Parkway - Fountains Of Wayne


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Way Over There - The Miracles


----------



## C&E Guy

There She Goes - The LA's


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

There She Goes Again - The Velvet Underground


----------



## C&E Guy

Against The Grain - Garth Crooks


----------



## janw

Grain of Salt - Toby Keith


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Saltwater - Julian Lennon


----------



## C&E Guy

Watermelon Sugar - Harry Styles

(Does our blood sugar go up when we hear that?    )


----------



## janw

Sugar Never Tasted So Good - The White Stripes


----------



## Contused

Goodbye Baby (Baby Goodbye) — Solomon Burke


----------



## janw

Goodbye England (Covered in Snow) - Laura Marling


----------



## Contused

Snowbird — Anne Murray


----------



## Lily123

Birdhouse In Your Soul - They Might Be Giants


----------



## janw

Your Soul Today - Chris Cornell


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Today Is Your Day - Shania Twain


----------



## C&E Guy

Day Will Come - Keane


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Come Back And Stay - Paul Young


----------



## janw

Stay Around a Little Longer - Buddy Guy


----------



## C&E Guy

German Days  - Iggy Pop


----------



## Contused

Days Of Wine And Roses — Andy Williams


----------



## janw

Roses on White Lace - Alice Cooper


----------



## Contused

Lace And Leather — Britney Spears


----------



## C&E Guy

Leather Face - Big Pun


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Face Without A Soul - Status Quo


----------



## Kreator

Souls Of Black - Testament


----------



## janw

Black Sweat - Prince


----------



## Kreator

Sweating Bullets - Megadeth


----------



## C&E Guy

Let's Go Round Again - Average White Band


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Against All Odds (Take A Look At Me Now) - Phil Collins


----------



## C&E Guy

Now That We Found Love - Third World


----------



## janw

Love Across The Wire - Earth Wind And Fire


----------



## Kreator

Wired - Nuclear Assault


----------



## Contused

Wired For Success — Dowsing


----------



## janw

Success Has Made a Failure of Our Home - Sinead O'Connor


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Home Thoughts From Abroad - Clifford T. Ward


----------



## Kreator

Road Mutants - Death Angel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ants Invasion - Adam & The Ants


----------



## Kreator

Ion Square - Bloc Party


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Square Pegs - Kelsea Ballerini


----------



## janw

Gsf (Girls Schmirls Foundation) - MXPX


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ion Square - Bloc Party
Déjà vu


----------



## Kreator

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Ion Square - Bloc Party
> Déjà vu


Square Pegs - Kelsea Ballerini  

Double Déjà vu


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Peg Sheg - Sarbjit Cheema


----------



## Kreator

She Got It - 2 Pistols


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

She Got It Made - Plies


----------



## Contused

Made In The Shade — 311


----------



## janw

Shade of All Greens - Guy Clark


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Greens and Blues - Pixies


----------



## janw

Blue Sunday - The Doors


----------



## Kreator

Sunday Girl - Blondie


----------



## janw

Girl in The Mirror - Cheryl Cole


----------



## Contused

Mirror Music — 2Mirror


----------



## janw

Music Must Change - The Who


----------



## Kreator

Changes - Black Sabbath


----------



## janw

Changes I've Been Going Through - Mary J. Blige


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Through The Barricades - Spandau Ballet


----------



## C&E Guy

Desperado - Eagles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Desperados Under The Eaves - Warren Zevon


----------



## C&E Guy

Vesuvius - Surfjan Stevens


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Used to Love H.E.R. - Common


----------



## janw

E.R. (Emergency Room) - Joe


----------



## C&E Guy

Rooms On Fire - Stevie Nicks


----------



## janw

Fire Under My Feet - Leona Lewis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Feet On The Ground - Rickie Lee Jones


----------



## janw

Groundhog Day - Eminem


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Daydream Believer - The Monkees


----------



## janw

Believer (Remix) - Imagine Dragons


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Remix (I Like The) - New Kids on the Block


----------



## Contused

The Way We Were/Try To Remember — Gladys Knight And The Pips


----------



## Kreator

Remember The Fallen - Sodom


----------



## janw

Fallen Fruit - Lorde


----------



## Kreator

Fruitcake - Stone Sour


----------



## janw

Cake & Ice Cream - Tank


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ice Cream For Crow - Captain Beefheart


----------



## C&E Guy

Crown Of Creation - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## janw

Creation Lake - Silversun Pickups


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lake Tahoe - Kate Bush


----------



## ColinUK

Hoedown Throwdown - Miley Cyrus


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Throw Down the Sword - Wishbone Ash


----------



## C&E Guy

Swords Of a Thousand Men - Tenpole Tudor


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Men In Black - Will Smith


----------



## ColinUK

Black Magic - Little Mix


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Magic Bus - The Who


----------



## janw

Bus to Birmingham - John Michael Montgomery


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hammer Horror - Kate Bush


----------



## janw

Horror Pop - Marina And The Diamonds


----------



## Contused

Pop That Thang — The Isley Brothers


----------



## ColinUK

Angel Eyes - ABBA


----------



## janw

Eyes on The Prize - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## C&E Guy

Prizefighter - Eels


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Terminal Eyes - Al Stewart


----------



## ColinUK

Yes Sir, I can Boogie - Baccara


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boogie Wonderland - Earth, Wind & Fire


----------



## ColinUK

Land of Make Believe - Bucks Fizz


----------



## C&E Guy

Believe Me Now - ELO


----------



## ColinUK

Now I’m Here - Queen


----------



## janw

Here Comes Trouble - Bad Company


----------



## ColinUK

Troublemaker - Olly Murs


----------



## Kreator

Kerosene - Big Black


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kerosene Kid - Jimmy Wayne


----------



## ColinUK

I'd Rather Go Blind - Etta James 

(and yes I seriously struggled to think of anything with 'Kid' as the first word!)


----------



## Kreator

Lol, you really are a trouble maker!!! 

Kid A - Radiohead or Kid Gloves - Rush!  

Blind Faith - Kreator

Where were we again?!!

I guess take your pick from the above....


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

ColinUK said:


> I'd Rather Go Blind - Etta James
> 
> (and yes I seriously struggled to think of anything with 'Kid' as the first word!)


Blinded By The Light - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## janw

Light a Candle - Neil Young


----------



## Kreator

Candle In The Wind - Elton John


----------



## Contused

Wind On The Water — Crosby, Stills & Nash


----------



## janw

Water Runs Dry - Boyz II Men


----------



## Jelly Babies Save Lives

Dry your eyes mate - The Street


----------



## janw

Maternity Ward - Art Brut


----------



## C&E Guy

Can't find anything starting with "Ward", "War D", "Ard", "Rd" so ...

Draw The Line - Aerosmith


----------



## ColinUK

Line Up - Aerosmith


----------



## Contused

Up On Cripple Creek — The Band


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Creek Blues — Nicole Dollanganger


----------



## C&E Guy

Blue Savannah - Erasure


----------



## ColinUK

Savannah Summer - Jazz Collective


----------



## janw

C&E Guy said:


> Can't find anything starting with "Ward", "War D", "Ard", "Rd" so ...
> 
> Draw The Line - Aerosmith


there are a couple around, in case you get stuck again - 
Wardance - Killing Joke
Wardrobe - Toni Braxton


----------



## janw

Summer's Coming Around Again - Carly Simon


----------



## ColinUK

janw said:


> Summer's Coming Around Again - Carly Simon


I think it's just called "Coming Around Again" but it's such a beautiful song I think it's fine 

So....

Against All Odds - Phil Collins


----------



## janw

ColinUK said:


> I think it's just called "Coming Around Again" but it's such a beautiful song I think it's fine
> 
> So....
> 
> Against All Odds - Phil Collins


They are two different songs, although I had not heard the first one before


----------



## janw

Odds of Even - Marilyn Manson


----------



## ColinUK

Even My Dad Does Sometimes - Ed Sheeran


----------



## janw

Sometimes When We Touch - Rod Stewart


----------



## ColinUK

Touch Me In The Morning - Diana Ross


----------



## Contused

Morning Dew — Lulu


----------



## janw

Dewwutitdoez - Kyle


----------



## Contused

Zip Code — The Five Americans


----------



## janw

Code Red - AC/DC


----------



## Jelly Babies Save Lives

Red right hand - Nick Caves and the bad seeds


----------



## janw

Hand of Fate - The Rolling Stones


----------



## C&E Guy

Tea For One - Led Zeppelin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

One For The Road - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Jelly Babies Save Lives

Road to nowhere - Talking Heads


----------



## ColinUK

Nowhere to Run - Martha Reeves and the Vandellas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Running Bear - Johnny Preston
(Or Bare if you're that way inclined )


----------



## C&E Guy

Bear Hunt - Bruce Taylor


----------



## Contused

Hunt Of The Unnamed — 12 Step Rebels


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Medicine Jar - Paul McCartney & Wings


----------



## janw

Jars of Clay - MXPX


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lay Lady Lay - Bob Dylan


----------



## janw

Lay Me Down - Sam Smith


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Down At The Doctors - Dr. Feelgood


----------



## janw

Doctor's Advocate - The Game


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cater 2 U - Destiny's Child


----------



## Contused

Uptown Funk — Mark Ronson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Funky Broadway - Wilson Pickett  I saw that!!


----------



## janw

Broadway Medley - Tony Bennett


----------



## Contused

Medley: Bip Bam Thank You Ma'am — Ann Peebles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Amazing Day - Coldplay


----------



## janw

Day in Day out - David Bowie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Out On The Weekend - Neil Young


----------



## janw

Weekend Song - Billy Joel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song To The Siren - Tim Buckley


----------



## janw

The Siren of The Woods - Therion


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Woodstock - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## janw

Stockton Gala Days - 10,000 Maniacs


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Daysleeper - R.E.M.


----------



## Contused

Sleeper In Metropolis — Anne Clark


----------



## janw

Metropolis Part I - Dream Theater


----------



## Jelly Babies Save Lives

One day at a time - Lena Martell


----------



## Kreator

Time Is Coming - Testament


----------



## janw

Coming Clean - Green Day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cleaning Windows - Van Morrison


----------



## janw

Windows Rolled Down - Amos Lee


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Down In The Boondocks - Billy Joe Royal


----------



## Contused

Boondock Saints Interlude — Jedi Mind Tricks


----------



## janw

Interlude: Dad Was Mad - Solange Knowles


----------



## Kreator

Madrigal - Rush


----------



## janw

Gallons Of Rubbing Alcohol Flow Through The Strip - Nirvana


----------



## Kreator

Strip My Mind - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Jelly Babies Save Lives

Mind Games - John Lennon


----------



## Kreator

Messenger - TesseracT


----------



## C&E Guy

Gerdundula - Status Quo


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

La Bamba - Ritchie Valens


----------



## janw

Bam Bam - Camila Cabello


----------



## joner847

American Idiot - Green Day


----------



## janw

Idiot Driver - Spoon


----------



## C&E Guy

River Man - Nick Drake


----------



## janw

Man on the Edge - Iron Maiden


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On The Edge of a Cliff - The Streets


----------



## ColinUK

Cliff's Edge - Hayley Kiyoko


----------



## C&E Guy

Edge Of The Moon - Tori Amos


----------



## Contused

Moonlight And Roses (Bring Mem'ries Of You) — Vic Dana


----------



## joner847

(You Gotta) Fight for your right (to Party) - Beastie Boys


----------



## janw

Party Up The Street - Miley Cyrus


----------



## C&E Guy

Street Fightin' Man - Rolling Stones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Man In The Jar - The Sensational Alex Harvey Band


----------



## janw

Jar of Hearts - Christina Perri


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hearts And Bones - Paul Simon


----------



## janw

Bones of Birds - Soundgarden


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Birds of the High Arctic - David Gray


----------



## janw

Arctic Ocean - Sinch


----------



## C&E Guy

Ocean Spray - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Prayer For The Dying - Seal


----------



## janw

Dying Inside - Gary Barlow


----------



## C&E Guy

Inside And Out - Genesis


----------



## khskel

Inside Me - The Jesus and Mary Chain


----------



## janw

Me Plus One - Kasabian


----------



## Contused

One Bad Apple — The Osmonds


----------



## janw

Apple Pie Moonshine - Jake Owen


----------



## Contused

Moonshiner — Bob Forrest


----------



## janw

Nervous Shakedown - AC/DC


----------



## Kreator

Downer - Nirvana


----------



## janw

Owner Operator - No Trigger


----------



## Kreator

Torii - Gojira


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Invented Sex - Trey Songz
PHEW!!


----------



## Kreator

Sex On Fire - Kings Of Leon


----------



## C&E Guy

Fire Brigade - The Move


----------



## Kreator

Sex on the mind huh?!

Sex On Fire - Kings Of Leon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Design For Life - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## joner847

Life for Rent - Dido


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rented Tuxedo - Hep Stars


----------



## C&E Guy

Tuxedo Junction - Manhattan Transfer


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Junction 20 - Daniel Byrne


----------



## janw

20 Dollar Nose Bleed - Fall Out Boy


----------



## C&E Guy

Bleeding Love- Leona Lewis


----------



## janw

Love and My Best Friend - Janet Jackson


----------



## Contused

Friend, Lover, Woman, Wife — O.C. Smith


----------



## janw

Wife and Kids - Kenny Chesney


----------



## Contused

Kids Aren't Safe In The Metro — Satellite Stories


----------



## janw

Metroland - Mark Knopfler


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Land of Confusion - Genesis


----------



## C&E Guy

Fusion Dance - Jay Khalil


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dance Me to the End of Love - Leonard Cohen


----------



## janw

Love is a Many Splendored Thing - Barry Manilow


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Things Can Only Get Better - D:Ream


----------



## janw

Better Beware - Lisa Marie Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Beware Of The Beautiful Stranger - Pete Atkin


----------



## janw

Stranger in the Crowd - Elvis Presley


----------



## C&E Guy

Crowd Chant - Joe Satriani


----------



## janw

Chantilly Lace - The Rolling Stones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lace and Leather - Britney Spears


----------



## janw

Leather in The Rain - Tyga


----------



## C&E Guy

The Rain Song - Lez Zeppelin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Songs From The Wood - Jethro Tull


----------



## janw

Wooden Boat - Take That


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boat Drinks - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## janw

Drinks After Work - Toby Keith


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Work Is A Four Letter Word - Cilla Black


----------



## janw

Word To The Wise - Death Angel


----------



## C&E Guy

Wiser Than You - Suzi Quatro


----------



## Contused

You've Got Your Troubles — The Fortunes


----------



## janw

Troublesome Waters - Iris DeMent


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Waters Rising - Alter Bridge


----------



## C&E Guy

We just put that answer at the same time. So ...

Sing Baby Sing - The Stylistics


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Single Girl - Sandy Posey


----------



## khskel

Girl anachronism - The Dresden Dolls


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Smell a Rat - Patty Griffin


----------



## Contused

Rat In Mi Kitchen — UB40


----------



## janw

Kitchenware & Candybars - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Barstool Blues - Neil Young


----------



## janw

Blues Leave Me Alone - Eric Clapton


----------



## Kreator

Lone Justice - Anthrax


----------



## janw

Justice in Barrel - Jon Bon Jovi


----------



## Contused

Barrel Of Monkeys — Buck


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Keys to the Kingdom - Linkin Park


----------



## janw

Kingdom of Desire - Toto


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Desire As - Prefab Sprout


----------



## Kreator

Easy - Faith No More


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Easy Money - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## janw

Money Power Glory - Lana Del Rey


----------



## Contused

Glory Bound — The Grass Roots


----------



## janw

Bound to Lose - Chuck Berry


----------



## Contused

Lose Control — Blood On The Dance Floor


----------



## janw

Control Myself - Maroon 5


----------



## C&E Guy

Self Pity - The Guess Whos


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pity Party - Melanie Martinez


----------



## janw

Party Doll - Bryan Ferry


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dollars & Cents - Radiohead


----------



## janw

Ts Piece - Fat Joe


----------



## C&E Guy

Pieces Of Ice- Diana Ross


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ice Cream Man - Van Halen


----------



## janw

Man Against Machine - Garth Brooks


----------



## Contused

Machinegun Matchmaker — 100 Dead Rabbits


----------



## janw

Maker Of Islands - The Incredible String Band


----------



## C&E Guy

Islands In A Black Sky - Bruce Cockburn


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sky Pilot - The Animals


----------



## janw

Pilot Jones - Frank Ocean


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

One Step Beyond - Madness


----------



## janw

Beyond The Pale - Ed Sheeran


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pale Horse - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## janw

Horse Print Dress - Corinne Bailey Rae


----------



## C&E Guy

Dress Rehearsal Rag - Leonard Cohen


----------



## janw

Ragged Old Flag - Johnny Cash


----------



## Contused

Flag Waver — Accuser


----------



## janw

Very Kind - Will Young


----------



## Contused

Kind Of A Drag — The Buckinghams


----------



## Kreator

Dragnet - Napalm Death


----------



## janw

Netflix Trip - AJR


----------



## Kreator

Trip At The Brain - Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## janw

Brain Washing - Bob Marley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Washington Is Next! - Megadeth


----------



## C&E Guy

Next To Me -  Imagine Dragons


----------



## ColinUK

Me and My Shadow - Frank Sinatra and Sammy Davis Jr


----------



## janw

My Shadow Tags on Behind - Adam Green


----------



## ColinUK

Behind Blue Eyes - Limp Bizkit


----------



## janw

Eyes Of A Fool - Jon Secada


----------



## Contused

Fools Rush In (Where Angels Fear To Tread) — Brook Benton


----------



## janw

Treading Water - Alex Clare


----------



## Contused

Waterloo — ABBA


----------



## janw

Waterloo Sunset - The Kinks


----------



## C&E Guy

Set The Controls For The Heart Of The Sun - Pink Floyd


----------



## janw

The Sun Always Shines On TV - A-Ha


----------



## ColinUK

Sunset Boulevard - there’s so many versions to pick but I’ll settle for Michael Ball


----------



## ColinUK

janw said:


> The Sun Always Shines On TV - A-Ha


Far too quick for me!!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

janw said:


> The Sun Always Shines On TV - A-Ha


TV Dinners - ZZ Top


----------



## janw

Inner Smile - Texas


----------



## ColinUK

Smile like you mean it - the killers


----------



## C&E Guy

It - Genesis


----------



## janw

It Doesn't Matter Anymore - Eva Cassidy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

More Than I Can Say - Leo Sayer


----------



## janw

Say It Isn't True - Jackson Browne


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

True Colors - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## janw

Colors and The Kids - Cat Power


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Kids Are Alright - The Who


----------



## janw

Alright For An Hour - Rod Stewart


----------



## ColinUK

Our House - Madness


----------



## janw

House of Pain - Deep Purple


----------



## C&E Guy

Paint It Black - Rolling Stones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Black Day In July - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## janw

July Away - The Bacon Brothers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Away From The Sun - 3 Doors Down


----------



## C&E Guy

The Sun Ain't Gonna Shine Anymore - The Walker Brothers


----------



## Contused

Anymore Time Between — Bob Mould


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Between The Lines - Janis Ian


----------



## janw

Lines in The Suit - Spoon


----------



## C&E Guy

Suitcase - Emeli Sande


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Casey Jones - Grateful Dead


----------



## janw

Jonestown Tea - Otep


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tea For The Tillerman - Cat Stevens


----------



## janw

Man in the Long Black Coat - Bob Dylan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Coat Of Many Colors - Dolly Parton


----------



## Contused

Colors Of The Wind — Ashanti


----------



## janw

Wind of Change - Scorpions


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Change My Way Of Living - The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## ColinUK

Living on a prayer - Bon Jovi


----------



## janw

Prayer in My Pocket - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## ColinUK

Pocketful of Sunshine - Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## janw

Sunshine In The Music - Jimmy Cliff


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Musical Box - Genesis


----------



## janw

Box Full O' Honey - Duran Duran


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Honey Pie - The Beatles


----------



## janw

Pied Piper - Jethro Tull


----------



## Contused

Piper At The Gates Of Dawn — Van Morrison


----------



## janw

Dawning is The Day - The Moody Blues


----------



## Contused

Day Tripper — The Beatles


----------



## janw

Personal Thunder - Will Young


----------



## Kreator

Thunderstruck - AC/DC


----------



## janw

Struck a Nerve - Bad Religion


----------



## Kreator

Verbal Abuse / Leeches - Slayer


----------



## janw

Chestnut Street - John Mellencamp


----------



## Kreator

Street Spirit (Fade Out) - Radiohead


----------



## janw

Out Of Range - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Kreator

Angelene - PJ Harvey


----------



## janw

Enemy Within - Arch Enemy


----------



## Kreator

Within The Mind - Death


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mind Your Manners - Pearl Jam


----------



## janw

Rsvp - The Bloodhound Gang


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

P.S. I Love You - The Beatles


----------



## janw

You and The Night and The Music - Jamie Cullum


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Music of the Night - Michael Crawford


----------



## janw

The Night I Called The Old Man Out - Garth Brooks


----------



## Kreator

Out From The Asylum - King Diamond


----------



## janw

Lumberjack - Johnny Cash


----------



## Kreator

Jack Luminous - Voivod


----------



## janw

Luminous Times (Hold on to Love) - U2


----------



## Contused

Love Me Warm And Tender — Paul Anka


----------



## Kreator

Der Meister - Rammstein


----------



## Contused

Meister Der Lügen — Böhse Onkelz


----------



## janw

Generation Swine - Motley Crue


----------



## Kreator

Wine, Beer, Whiskey - Little Big Town

Congrats on being in the pre-diabetic range btw...


----------



## janw

Whiskey Legs - Tedeschi Trucks Band


----------



## Kreator

Legs - PJ Harvey


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Legs Shakin' - R. Kelly (feat. Ludacris)


----------



## janw

Shakin' The Wheels - Chase Rice


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wheels Of The City - The Drunken Hearts


----------



## Contused

City Of Angels — 10000 Maniacs


----------



## janw

Angels Have Fallen - Kansas


----------



## Contused

Fallen Into Oblivion — Aeveron


----------



## janw

Oblivion (Creation) - Jhene Aiko


----------



## Contused

Creation To Salvation — Drakeford


----------



## janw

Salvation Jane - Inxs


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Janey Needs A Shooter - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## janw

Shooters (Demo) - Tom MacDonald


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Demolition Man - The Police


----------



## Contused

Many Tears Ago — Connie Francis


----------



## janw

Agoraphobia - Incubus


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Am A Rock - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## janw

A Rock Star Bucks a Coffee Shop - Neil Young


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Coffee Shop Soundtrack - All Time Low


----------



## janw

Soundtrack for Our Movie - Mae


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Moviestar - Harpo


----------



## janw

Star and a Stone - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Contused

Stoned Soul Picnic — The 5th Dimension


----------



## janw

Picnic By The Motorway - Suede


----------



## Kreator

Motorway City - Hawkwind


----------



## janw

City on Lockdown - Yellow Claw


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Down In The Boondocks - Billy Joe Royal


----------



## janw

S-S-S-Saturday - Bowling For Soup


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Saturday Night's Alright (For Fighting) - Elton John


----------



## janw

Fighting on The Stairs - The Frames


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Airstream Driver - Gomez


----------



## Kreator

River Deep, Mountain High - Deep Purple


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

High Hopes - Frank Sinatra


----------



## janw

Hope Set High - Amy Grant


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

High Hopes - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Kreator

High Hopes - Pink Floyd


----------



## janw

Hope Springs Eternal - Air Supply


----------



## Kreator

Eternal Nightmare - Vio-Lence


----------



## janw

Nightmare Avenue - Scorpions


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Avenues And Alleyways - Tony Christie


----------



## janw

Ways & Means - Snow Patrol


----------



## Contused

Means To An End (The Greatest Betrayer) — Adept


----------



## janw

Ayer - Gloria Estefan


----------



## Contused

Ayer Soñe Con Walter — Fabiana Cantilo


----------



## Kreator

Terra Incognita - Gojira


----------



## janw

It Ain't Personal - Jay-Z


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Personal Jesus - Depeche Mode


----------



## Kreator

Jesus Saves - Slayer


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Save Some Time to Dream - John Mellencamp


----------



## janw

Dream Lover - Bobby Darin


----------



## Kreator

Love Rears It's Ugly Head - Living Colour


----------



## janw

Head to Toe - Olly Murs


----------



## Contused

Toe Hold — Ellen Mcilwaine


----------



## janw

Hold on to The Flame - Nocturnal Rites


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Flame of Youth - DragonForce


----------



## Kreator

Youthanasia - Megadeth


----------



## Contused

Asian Girls Everywhere — Childish Gambino


----------



## janw

Everywhere in Between - Anberlin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Between Two Worlds - Uriah Heep


----------



## janw

Worlds Apart - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Contused

Apart From Me — Elliott Yamin


----------



## janw

From Me to You I Hate Everybody - James Arthur


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Everybody Has a Dream - Billy Joel


----------



## janw

A Dream That Can Last - Neil Young


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Last Man Standing - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## janw

Standing on The Edge - Cheap Trick


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On The Edge of a Cliff - The Streets


----------



## Contused

Cliff Has Left The Building — Insecure Men


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Building a Wall - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## janw

Walls of Red Wing - Bob Dylan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wings Of A Dove - Madness


----------



## janw

Dove Grey Sands - Feeder


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

And So It Goes - Billy Joel


----------



## janw

Goes Good with Beer - John Michael Montgomery


----------



## Contused

Beer and Gasoline — Chris Young


----------



## janw

Gasoline and Matches - LeAnn Rimes


----------



## Contused

Matches Under Bridges — Haste


----------



## janw

Bridges in The Sky - Dream Theater


----------



## Contused

Sky High — Jigsaw


----------



## janw

High Flying Bird - Elton John


----------



## Kreator

Bird Has Flown - Deep Purple


----------



## janw

Flown Away - Lene Marlin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Away From The Sun - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Kreator

Sun And Steel - Iron Maiden


----------



## janw

Steel Claw - Tina Turner


----------



## Kreator

Claws In So Deep - Death Angel


----------



## janw

Deep Sea Diver - Angel Haze


----------



## Kreator

verrecke! - Sodom


----------



## Contused

Eckesachs (Stählerne Rache) — Siegfried


----------



## janw

Rachel's Song - Stone Sour


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## janw

Blue Red And Grey - The Who


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Grey Cortina - Tom Robinson


----------



## Contused

Cortinas Blancas — Saul Viera


----------



## janw

Castle On The Hill - Ed Sheeran


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I'll Be Your Doctor - Joe Cocker


----------



## janw

Doctor Jazz - Harry Connick Jr.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Jazz (Delicious Hot, Disgusting Cold) - Bonzo Dog Doo Dah Band


----------



## Contused

Cold Turkey — Plastic Ono Band


----------



## janw

Turkey Chase - Bob Dylan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Sense Of Wonder - Van Morrison


----------



## janw

Wonder What's Next - Chevelle


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Next Year - Foo Fighters


----------



## janw

Years May Come - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Come On Eileen - Dexys Midnight Runners


----------



## janw

Eenie, Meenie, Minie, Moe - The Temptations


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Oedipus - Regina Spektor


----------



## Kreator

Pushing The Tides - Mastodon


----------



## janw

Tides Change - The Hush Sound


----------



## Contused

March Of The Plague — Abscess


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

janw said:


> Tides Change - The Hush Sound


Ooops I've banjaxed it.

Change My Way Of Living - The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Contused

Living In A House Divided — Cher


----------



## janw

Divided States of America - The Script


----------



## Kreator

American High - Machine Head


----------



## janw

High And Mighty - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Kreator

Tyranny - Kreator


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tyranny of Normality - Papa Roach


----------



## janw

Typical Male - Grace Jones


----------



## Kreator

Male Model - The Undertones


----------



## janw

Model Behaviour - Kate Nash


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Our House - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## janw

House of Shame - Bee Gees


----------



## Contused

Shame On Me — Bobby Bare


----------



## Kreator

On Mercury - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## janw

Mercury Rising - Darius


----------



## Kreator

Rising Force - Yngwie J. Malmsteen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Force of Nature - Oasis


----------



## janw

Nature Boy - Lady Gaga


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boys Don't Cry - The Cure


----------



## Contused

Crystal Chandelier — Vic Dana


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Chandelier Woman - Arcane, The Witch Kids


----------



## Contused

Woman's Got Soul — The Impressions


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Soul Man - Sam & Dave


----------



## janw

Man with The Golden Gun - Alice Cooper


----------



## Kreator

Gung-Ho - Anthrax


----------



## janw

Hold Back The River - James Bay


----------



## Lily123

River Lea - Adele


----------



## janw

Lead a Normal Life - Peter Gabriel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Life In The Fast Lane - Eagles


----------



## janw

Lane Boy - Twenty One Pilots


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boys Will Be Boys - Dua Lipa


----------



## janw

Boys on the Radio - Hole


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Radio Ga Ga - Queen


----------



## janw

Games Without Frontiers - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Contused

Frontiers In Your Heart — World Break Down


----------



## janw

Heart Like Mine - Bee Gees


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mine Smell Like Honey - R.E.M.


----------



## Contused

Honey Chile — Martha Reeves And The Vandellas


----------



## janw

I Learned From The Best - Whitney Houston


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Best Things In Life Are Free - Janet Jackson


----------



## janw

Free As A Bird - The Beatles


----------



## Kreator

Bird Has Flown - Deep Purple


----------



## Contused

Flown This Acid World — Peter Himmelman


----------



## janw

World Leader Pretend - R.E.M.


----------



## Contused

Pretend There's No Misery — Bill Vaun


----------



## janw

Misery Machine - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Contused

Machinegun Matchmaker — 100 Dead Rabbits


----------



## janw

Maker of The Wind - Big Daddy Weave


----------



## Kreator

Window Paine - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## janw

In Exodus - Nails


----------



## Kreator

Dusted - Sepultura


----------



## janw

Teddy Bears' Picnic - Anne Murray


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nice to be Dead - Iggy Pop


----------



## ColinUK

Dead Ringer for Love - Meat Loaf (ft Cher)


----------



## janw

Aw - Meatloaf - just listening to his songs now - still need more after seeing the musical this week - appetite truly wet!

Love You Out Loud - Meatloaf

what else,,,,


----------



## Contused

Loud & Heavy — Cody Jinks


----------



## C&E Guy

Heavy Fuel - Dire Straits


----------



## ColinUK

Fuel my Fire - Prodigy


----------



## Lily123

Firework - Katy Perry


----------



## janw

Fireworks at Dawn - Senses Fail


----------



## Kreator

At Dawn They Sleep - Slayer


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sleeping Satellite - Tasmin Archer


----------



## janw

Satellite Blues - AC/DC


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blue Suede Shoes - Carl Perkins


----------



## janw

Shoes On the Bed - Nine Days


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bed and Breakfast Man - Madness


----------



## ColinUK

Man! I feel like a woman! - Shania Twain


----------



## Kreator

A Woman a Man Walked By/The Crow Knows Where All the Little Children Go - PJ Harvey


----------



## Contused

Go, Jimmy, Go — Jimmy Clanton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Gossip Calypso - Bernard Cribbins


----------



## Kreator

Soil - System Of A Down


----------



## ColinUK

Oil On Water - Bastille


----------



## Lily123

Water Under The Bridge - Adele


----------



## janw

Bridge and Tunnel - The Honorary Title


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tunnel Of Love - Dire Straits


----------



## Kreator

Love Buzz - Nirvana


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Buzzkill - Ash


----------



## Kreator

Killing Technology - Voivod


----------



## Contused

Technology Related Anger — Dimension Seven


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

German Days - Iggy Pop


----------



## Contused

Days Of Wine And Roses — Andy Williams


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Roses Are Red (My Love) - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Contused

Love The One You're With — Stephen Stills


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Without You - Nilsson


----------



## C&E Guy

You Are The Sunshine Of My Life - Stevie Wonder


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Life Is A Minestrone - 10cc


----------



## Contused

One Smoky Rose — Anita Perras


----------



## Kreator

Rosenrot - Rammstein


----------



## benjibutton

Red Roses for a Blue Lady -Dean Martin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lady Godiva - Peter & Gordon


----------



## benjibutton

Gordon is a moron - Jilted John


----------



## Contused

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Lady Godiva - Peter & Gordon


Diva Satanica — Arch Enemy


----------



## benjibutton

Sugar Sugar -The Archies


----------



## Contused

benjibutton said:


> Sugar Sugar -The Archies


You need to follow on from *Satanica*…

For example…
*Satanic A*s Hell — Coven

Now follow on from Hell


----------



## benjibutton

@confused Sorry about that -bad day lol
Hell or Hallelujah - Kiss


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hallelujah, I Love Her So - The Animals


----------



## Kreator

S.O.36 - Killing Joke


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sixteen Tons - Tennessee Ernie Ford


----------



## Contused

Tons Of Fun — Presence


----------



## benjibutton

Fun,Fun,Fun, - Beach Boys


----------



## Kreator

benjibutton said:


> Fun,Fun,Fun, - Beach Boys


That's it, you got it!  

*Fun*eral - King Diamond


----------



## benjibutton

@Kreator Cheers buddy

Some days are Diamonds ,( Some Days Are Stones) - John Denver


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kreator said:


> That's it, you got it!
> 
> *Fun*eral - King Diamond


Not quite. 
Funeral Thirst - The Black Dahlia Murder


----------



## Contused

Thirst For Romance — Cherry Ghost


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Romance in Durango - Bob Dylan


----------



## benjibutton

Third Rate Romance - Sammy Kershaw


----------



## Contused

benjibutton said:


> Third Rate Romance - Sammy Kershaw


*Durango *was  the word to follow, so…

Durango Mountain Caballero — John Denver

(Now *Caballero *is the word to follow)


----------



## benjibutton

I'm not very good at this - lol 
From 1928 - A Gay Caballero - Frank Crumit


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Contused said:


> *Durango *was  the word to follow, so…
> 
> Durango Mountain Caballero — John Denver
> 
> (Now *Caball**ero* is the word to follow)


*Ero*tica - Madonna


----------



## Contused

Erotica Revolution — Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## Kreator

Revolution Calling - Queensryche


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Calling Card - Rory Gallagher


----------



## Contused

Card Shark Week — And Then, There Were Frogz!


----------



## Kreator

Weekend Warrior - Iron Maiden


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Warrior's Dance - The Prodigy


----------



## Kreator

Dancers To A Discordant System - Meshuggah


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Temporary Sanity - Todd Rundgren


----------



## Kreator

Tyranny - Kreator


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tyranny Of Secrets - The Mission


----------



## Contused

Secrets And Lies — Annie Christian


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lies Greed Misery - Linkin Park


----------



## benjibutton

Misery - Maroon 5


----------



## Contused

Misery And Famine — Bad Religion


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mine Smell Like Honey - R.E.M.


----------



## Contused

Honey For The Bees — Alison Moyet


----------



## Kreator

Escape - Metallica


----------



## Contused

Escape From The Black Hole — Alchemist


----------



## Kreator

Hole In The Sky - Black Sabbath


----------



## ColinUK

Sky’s the Limit - Notorious B I G


----------



## Kreator

Limits Of Liberty - Kreator


----------



## ColinUK

Liberty Walk - Miley Cyrus


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Walk This Way - Aerosmith

(If I could walk that way, I wouldn't need these suppositories. )


----------



## benjibutton

That's the way the world goes round - John Prine


----------



## Contused

benjibutton said:


> That's the way the world goes round - John Prine


The word to follow is Way…

So…

Way Down Yonder In New Orleans — Freddy 'Boom-Boom' Cannon

(Now follow Orleans or, better still, New Orleans)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

New Orleans Hopscop Blues - Geoff & Maria Muldaur


----------



## Kreator

Blue Skies Bring Tears - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tears In Heaven - Eric Clapton


----------



## Contused

Heaven Help Us All — Stevie Wonder


----------



## Kreator

All Hope Is Gone - Slipknot


----------



## mikeyB

One Of My Turns - Pink Floyd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Turn So Cold - Drowning Pool


----------



## benjibutton

Cold Heart  - Elton John &  Dua Lipa


----------



## Lily123

Heartbeat Song - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song for the Asking - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## benjibutton

Asking for it - Gwen Stefani


----------



## Contused

It Never Rains In Southern California — Albert Hammond


----------



## benjibutton

California Gurls - Katy Perry Feat Snoop Dogg


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Gurls Wit Da Boom - Proof


----------



## benjibutton

Boom Shakalak - Apache Indian


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lake Tahoe - Kate Bush


----------



## Contused

HoeDown ThrowDown — Hannah Montana


----------



## Kreator

Throw Down A Rope - Napalm Death


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Open All Night - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Contused

Nightingale — Carole King


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Gale Song - The Lumineers


----------



## benjibutton

Song for Guy -  Elton John


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Guys My Age - Hey Violet


----------



## benjibutton

Seal - Violet


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

benjibutton said:


> Seal - Violet


No No.
Word to follow is* Age*


----------



## benjibutton

No, song you put was Violet. I followed that


----------



## benjibutton

Seal - Violet


----------



## trophywench

@benjibutton - Well if he (@MeeTooTeeTwo) already put the song Violet, you can't put it again anyway.

However - Hey Violet are an American Group who made a record entitled Guys My Age - so it is Age you or somebody -  need to follow.


----------



## benjibutton

@trophywench I don't understand what rules are being followed - look back - Throw down a rope was followed by Open all night - where's the logic in that?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

benjibutton said:


> @trophywench I don't understand what rules are being followed - look back - Throw down a rope was followed by Open all night - where's the logic in that?


The convention here is to post
The name of the song - Artist's Name

Regarding your query above about what to follow the song title Throw Down A *Rope
Rope* Ladder To The Moon
*Ope*n All Night
*Pe*nny Lane
and even at a stretch
*E*beneezer Goode
would all be viable candidates.
So my last entry was as @trophywench explained above the song "Guys My Age" by the band Hey Violet

So it's still
Guys My *Age* - Hey Violet


----------



## benjibutton

OK accept what you say


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

benjibutton said:


> OK accept what you say


It's not what I say. It's the rough guidelines/rules all posters on this thread have been following since January 2018.


----------



## trophywench

Try 

Age Ain't Nothing but a Number - Aaliyah


----------



## Contused

Number One Again — alexthomasdavis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Against The Wind - Bob Seger


----------



## Kreator

Wind Up - Foo Fighters


----------



## Lily123

Uptown Girl - Billy Joel


----------



## Kreator

Girls Got Rhythm - AC/DC


----------



## freesia

Rhythm is Gonna Get You - Gloria Estefan


----------



## freesia

You to Me Are Everything - The Real Thing


----------



## Contused

Everything I Do Gohn Be Funky (From Now On) — Lee Dorsey


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wonderful Tonight - Eric Clapton


----------



## Contused

Tonight's The Night - The Shirelles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down - The Band


----------



## Kreator

Down To The River - Metal Church


----------



## trophywench

LOL - gotta be River Deep, Mountain High -  Tina!


----------



## Kreator

High And Dry - Radiohead


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dry Your Eyes - Texas


----------



## Kreator

Eyesight To The Blind - Placebo


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blinded by the Light - Manfred Mann's Earth Band


----------



## Kreator

Light The Shortening Fuse - Meshuggah


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Used Cars - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Contused

Cars, Clothes, Calories — blackbear


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

PHEW!
Especially In Michigan - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Contused

Michigan Blackhawk — The Monkees


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hawkmoon 269 - U2


----------



## Contused

269 Soulmates — Street Sects


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Soulmates to Strangers - Joan Jett


----------



## Contused

Strangers Again — Against The Current


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Against The Grain - Garth Brooks


----------



## Contused

Grains Of Wrath — Bad Religion


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wrathchild - Iron Maiden


----------



## Contused

Child Of The Universe — The Byrds


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Universe Alone - Duran Duran


----------



## Contused

Alone Again (Naturally) — Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rally Round - Steel Pulse


----------



## Contused

Round Every Corner — Petula Clark


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Corner Soul - The Clash


----------



## Contused

Soulful Strut — Young-Holt Unlimited


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Truth Is A Whisper - The Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Contused

Whispers (Gettin' Louder) — Jackie Wilson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Louder Than Words - Pink Floyd


----------



## Contused

Words Of Love — The Mamas And The Papas


----------



## Lily123

Love Story - Taylor Swift


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Story Of A Life - Harry Chapin


----------



## ColinUK

Life on Mars? - Bowie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mars Vs Venus - Usher


----------



## Contused

Venus In Blue Jeans — Jimmy Clanton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Jeans On - David Dundas


----------



## Contused

On The Road Again — Canned Heat


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Gained The World - Morcheeba


----------



## Contused

World Domination How-To — Kagamine Rin And Len


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

How To Disappear Completely - Radiohead


----------



## Contused

Completely Breathless — Johan Becker


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lessons In Love - Level 42


----------



## steveo

Love me do - The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Do Wah Diddy Diddy - Manfred Mann


----------



## Contused

Diddy Levine — Thin Lizzy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

In Every Dream Home A Heartache - Roxy Music


----------



## steveo

Heartache tonight - The Eagles


----------



## Barrowman

steveo said:


> Heartache tonight - The Eagles


"Tonight, Tonight" by The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tonight's The Night (Gonna Be Alright) - Rod Stewart


----------



## Contused

Alright, Mr. DeMille —  A Balladeer


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I'll Erase Away Your Pain - The Whatnauts


----------



## Contused

Paint It, Black — The Rolling Stones


----------



## Barrowman

Black Water - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## Lily123

Water Under the Bridge - Adele


----------



## Contused

Bridge Across Forever — Transatlantic


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Forever Autumn - Justin Hayward


----------



## Kreator

Autumn And Carbine - Code Orange


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

In Eternity - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## Contused

Eternity's Sweetheart — Acrybia


----------



## Lily123

Heartbeat Song - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Contused

Song For The Suspects — Franco


----------



## mikeyB

Tsunami- Manic Street Preachers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Million Love Songs - Take That


----------



## Contused

Love Songs For The Unloved — Sheer Terror


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Dies Young - Foo Fighters


----------



## steveo

Young at heart - The Blubells


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heart Full of Soul - The Yardbirds


----------



## Contused

Soul Song — Joe Stampley


----------



## steveo

Song 2 - blur


----------



## Contused

25 or 6 To 4 — Chicago


----------



## Kreator

42 - Coldplay


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

2-4-6-8 Motorway - Tom Robinson


----------



## Contused

Motorway To Damascus — The Divine Comedy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Custard Pie - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Contused

Piece Of My Heart — Big Brother And The Holding Company


----------



## steveo

Heart and soul t pau


----------



## Kreator

Soulfiktion - Soulfly


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On My Radio - The Selecter


----------



## Contused

Radioactive — Imagine Dragon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I've Got A Lovely Bunch Of Coconuts - Danny Kaye


----------



## Contused

Coconuts From Congoville — Soulful Dynamics


----------



## Kreator

Illegal I Song - Velvet Revolver


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Songs For The Summer - Stereophonics


----------



## Contused

Summertime, Summertime — The Jamies


----------



## steveo

Summertime Blues - Eddie Cochran


----------



## Contused

Blues In The Night (My Mama Done Tol' Me) — Cab Calloway


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Me and You and a Dog named Boo - Lobo


----------



## Contused

Boogaloo Down Broadway — The Fantastic Johnny C


----------



## steveo

Way down - Elvis Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Way Down In The Hole - Tom Waits


----------



## steveo

Hole in my shoe - Traffic


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shoeshine Boy - Eddie Kendricks


----------



## Contused

Boy From The Country — John Denver


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Country Honk - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Kreator

Honky Dorky - Hawkwind


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kyrie - Mr. Mister


----------



## Barrowman

Nice Dream - Radiohead


----------



## Contused

Barrowman said:


> Nice Dream - Radiohead


Doesn't follow properly from "Kyrie"…

…So,
Kyrie Eleison — Sinead O'Connor


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song for the Asking - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Kreator

King Of Rock And Roll - Dio


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rock And Roll Never Forgets - Bob Seger


----------



## Kreator

Gets Me Through - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Through The Barricades - Spandau Ballet


----------



## Kreator

Destiny - Death


----------



## Contused

Destiny Never Came — 100 Demons


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Came Back Haunted - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## C&E Guy

Teddy Bear - Elvis Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Early Morning Rain - Gordon Lightfoot
Good to see you back and on form @C&E Guy


----------



## C&E Guy

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Early Morning Rain - Gordon Lightfoot
> Good to see you back and on form @C&E Guy


Thanks Mee Too Tee Two. 

Raintown - Deacon Blue


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Town Called Malice - The Jam


----------



## Contused

Malice Of Rites — Slaughter To Prevail


----------



## C&E Guy

Tesla Girls - OMD


----------



## steveo

Girl's talk - Dave Edmunds


----------



## C&E Guy

Talk Talk - Talk Talk


----------



## steveo

Talking in your sleep - crystal gayle


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Talk Of The Town - Pretenders


----------



## Veda DUK

Town Called Malice- The Jam


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Alice's Restaurant Massacree - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## C&E Guy

Reet Petite - Jackie Wilson


----------



## Contused

Petite Chanson — 270bis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My apologies. Just noticed my big mistake up above. So it off to Specsavers for me. 

But Meanwhile 
Chanson D'Amour - The Manhattan Transfer


----------



## C&E Guy

Our House - Madness


----------



## HelH

Ever Fallen in Love (Buzzcocks)


----------



## HelH

correction came after!


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Of The Common People - Paul Young


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

People Are Strange - The Doors


----------



## C&E Guy

Strangers In The Night - Frank Sinatra


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Night Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## C&E Guy

Moves Like Jagger - Maroon 5


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

German Days - Iggy Pop


----------



## Contused

Days Are Numbers — Alan Parsons Project


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Numbers on the Cars - Riley Green


----------



## C&E Guy

Cars - Gary Numan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cars Hiss By My Window - The Doors


----------



## Kreator

Window Paine - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Contused

Pain Eternal — Tenebres


----------



## Kreator

Eternal Nightmare - Vio-Lence


----------



## C&E Guy

Respect - Aretha Franklin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Respectable Street - XTC


----------



## john e

Street fighting man ( had to look it up though )


----------



## Kreator

Manifest - Sepultura


----------



## Contused

Manifesto Of Little Monsters — Lady Gaga


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Monsters In Disguise - Hazel O'Connor


----------



## C&E Guy

See Saw - Pink Floyd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Saw Lightning - Beck


----------



## Contused

Lightning's Girl — Nancy Sinatra


----------



## steveo

Girl crazy - Hot chocolate


----------



## Contused

Crazy Mama — J.J. Cale


----------



## john e

Mama told me not to come - Three dog night


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Come Back And Stay - Paul Young


----------



## Barrowman

Stay with me - Rod Stewart


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Me And Julio Down By The Schoolyard - Paul Simon


----------



## Barrowman

Schoolyard Crush - Ever We Fall


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Crush With Eyeliner - R.E.M.


----------



## Kreator

Nero Forte - Slipknot


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tears In Heaven - Eric Clapton


----------



## Kreator

Heaven Can Wait - Iron Maiden


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Waiting On A Friend - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Contused

Friend, Lover, Woman, Wife — O.C. Smith


----------



## C&E Guy

Feel - Stereophonics


----------



## Contused

Feel So Fine — Johnny Preston


----------



## C&E Guy

Fine Time - Cast


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Time Passages - Al Stewart (I'm sure nobody saw that)


----------



## C&E Guy

Especially For You - Kylie and Jason

(Likewise)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

For Your Love - The Yardbirds


----------



## Contused

Love Me With All Of Your Heart — The Bachelors


----------



## Jenny65

Heart of glass - Blondie


----------



## Contused

Glasshouse — The Temptations


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

House Rent Stomp - Big Bill Broonzy


----------



## Jenny65

Stomp - The Brothers Johnson


----------



## Kreator

Tompkins Sqaure Park - Mumford & Sons


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Parklife - Blur


----------



## C&E Guy

Life Is What You Make It - Talk Talk


----------



## Barrowman

It must be love..........Madness


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Come Down - Evelyn "Champagne" King


----------



## Barrowman

Down At The Doctors......... Dr Feelgood


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Doctor Robert - The Beatles


----------



## Contused

Robert Mackenzie — Paul Gross


----------



## C&E Guy

I Enjoy Being A Girl - Doris Day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Girl Like You - The Smithereens


----------



## C&E Guy

You Can Do Magic - America


----------



## Barrowman

Magic Moments ..... Perry Como


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Moments Of Pleasure - Kate Bush


----------



## steveo

It doesn't have to be that way - Blow Monkeys


----------



## Barrowman

Pleasure Beach ..... Hall & Oates


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Beach Baby - First Class


----------



## C&E Guy

Baby Face - Little Richard


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Face Without A Soul - Status Quo


----------



## Contused

Soulful Strut — Young-Holt Unlimited


----------



## Barrowman

“Cissy Strut” ....... The Meters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Erm....?   Doesn't follow.
SO
Struttin' Blues - Black Crowes


----------



## C&E Guy

Blue Suede Shoes - Elvis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shoeshine Boy - The Humblebums


----------



## mikeyB

Boys In Trees - Carly Simon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Trees Against The Sky - Moondog


----------



## Contused

Sky Pilot (Part One) — Eric Burdon And The Animals


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

One Bell Ringing - Elvis Costello


----------



## mikeyB

Ingrid Bergman - Billy Bragg


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mandolin Wind - Rod Stewart


----------



## Contused

Windy — The Association


----------



## C&E Guy

Dynamite - BTS


----------



## Barrowman

Dynamite Stranger ....... BTS


----------



## Kreator

Stranger In A Strange Land - Iron Maiden


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Landslide - Paul Weller


----------



## C&E Guy

Slide Away - Oasis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Away From The Sun - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Contused

The Sun Ain't Gonna Shine (Anymore) — The Walker Brothers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

More Than A Dream - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Kreator

Dream Evil - Dio


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Evil Hearted You - The Yardbirds


----------



## C&E Guy

You Shouldn’t Do That - Hawkwind


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Do That to Me One More Time - Captain & Tennille


----------



## Kreator

Time's Up - Living Colour


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Super Trouper - ABBA


----------



## steveo

Up the junction - Squeeze


----------



## C&E Guy

On the Boardwalk - The Drifters


----------



## Contused

Boardwalks — Little May


----------



## C&E Guy

Walk Softly On This Heart Of Mine - The Kentucky Headliners


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mine Smell Like Honey - R.E.M.


----------



## C&E Guy

Honey - Bobby Goldsborough


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Honey Pie - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

Piece Of My Heart - Janis Joplin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My Heart Will Go On - Celine Dion


----------



## C&E Guy

On The Border - Al Stewart


----------



## Contused

Border Song (Holy Moses) — Aretha Franklin


----------



## steveo

Song for whoever - Beautiful South


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Everlasting Love - Robert Knight


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Is A Battlefield - Pat Benatar


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Field Commander Cohen - Leonard Cohen


----------



## C&E Guy

Henry The 8th - Herman’s Hermits


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

8th Wonder - The Gossip


----------



## Contused

Wonderful World, Beautiful People — Jimmy Cliff


----------



## Lily123

People are strange - The Doors


----------



## steveo

Strange little girl - The stranglers


----------



## Kreator

Girl Gone Bad - Van Halen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bad Moon Rising - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## C&E Guy

Sing Child - Heart


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Children Of The Sea - Black Sabbath


----------



## Contused

Sea Of Heartbreak — Don Gibson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heartbreak Hotel - Elvis Presley


----------



## Kreator

Telos - Between The Buried And Me


----------



## C&E Guy

Lost Weekend - Lloyd Cole & The Commotions


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Weekend In New England - Barry Manilow


----------



## C&E Guy

England Swings - Roger Miller


----------



## steveo

Wings of a dove - Madness


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dover Beach - Bangles


----------



## C&E Guy

Beach Baby - First Class


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Babylon Sisters - Steely Dan


----------



## Kreator

Sisters Are Doin' It For Themselves - Eurythmics

...RIP @janw


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Vessel In Vain - Smog


----------



## steveo

In the summertime - Mungo Jerry


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Summertime Blues - Eddie Cochran


----------



## Kreator

Blue Suede Shoes - Elvis Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shoes Too Tight - Liam Kazar


----------



## Contused

Tighten Up — Archie Bell And The Drells


----------



## C&E Guy

Uptown Girl - Billy Joel


----------



## Contused

Girls Grow Up Faster Than Boys — The Cookies


----------



## whooshman

Boys Keep Swinging - David Bowie


----------



## Contused

Swinging Exit Pleasure — Blackmail


----------



## Kreator

Pleasures Of The Flesh - Exodus


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Flesh And Bone - The Killers


----------



## Kreator

Bone Breaker - Kreator


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Breaker's Revenge - Arthur Baker


----------



## C&E Guy

Vengeance Is Mine - Alice Cooper


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Minefield - Babyshambles


----------



## Kreator

Fields Of Honour - Sodom


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Honour Your Mother and Father - Desmond Dekker


----------



## Kreator

Father Bicard - King Diamond


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cardiac Arrest - Madness


----------



## Contused

Arrested In Shanghai — Rancid


----------



## C&E Guy

Hair Of The Dog - The Ramones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dog Eat Dog - Ted Nugent


----------



## C&E Guy

Dog Days Are Over - Florence & The Machine


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Over My Shoulder - Mike + the Mechanics


----------



## Contused

Shoulder To The Plow — Breaking Wheel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys - Traffic


----------



## Contused

Boys Will Be Bugs — Cavetown


----------



## steveo

Over my shoulder - Mike and the mechanics


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

steveo said:


> Over my shoulder - Mike and the mechanics


Oops


Contused said:


> Boys Will Be Bugs — Cavetown



So it's
Bugsy Malone - Paul Williams


----------



## steveo

Alone - Heart


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Alone Again Or - Love


----------



## C&E Guy

Ordinary Day - Duran Duran


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Daydream Believer - The Monkees


----------



## C&E Guy

Everlasting Love - Love Affair (and U2 did a version)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Me Tender - Elvis Presley


----------



## Contused

Tender Surrender — Alexandra Cherrington


----------



## C&E Guy

Surrender - ELO


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Surrender Under Protest - Drive-By Truckers


----------



## C&E Guy

Test Of Time - Judy Collins


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Time For Us - The Cate Brothers


----------



## steveo

Use it up wear it out - Odyysey


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Toutes Les Etoiles - Al Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Lessons In Love - Level 42


----------



## Contused

Love Is A Once In A Lifetime Thing — Dick And Dee Dee


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ooops. 
Things Can Only Get Better - D:Ream


----------



## C&E Guy

Better Than Words - One Direction


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Words Can Break Your Heart - Don Henley


----------



## C&E Guy

Heartbeat - Buddy Holly


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Beat The Clock - Sparks


----------



## 42istheanswer

Clock on the Wall - The Guess Who


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Wall Street Shuffle - 10cc


----------



## C&E Guy

Flesh And Blood - Wilson Phillips


----------



## 42istheanswer

Blood on the Dancefloor - Michael Jackson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dance Floor Darling - Kylie Minogue


----------



## Contused

Darling Be Home Soon — The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## 42istheanswer

Soon As I Get Home - Faith Evans


----------



## Contused

Homeward Bound — Simon And Garfunkel


----------



## Kreator

Under The Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## C&E Guy

Bridge Over Troubled Water - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Kreator

Waterfront Dance Club - Funeral For A Friend


----------



## steveo

Love of the common people - Paul Young


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@steveo - I think you've been caught the way I have sometimes. If the previous post is at the bottom of the page, it doesn't show that there is another posting. I usually remember to "refresh" the page, which does the trick.

So
Club Tropicana - Wham!


----------



## 42istheanswer

Anarchy in the UK - Sex Pistols


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

UK Shanty - Clean Bandit


----------



## C&E Guy

Tyrant - Thor


----------



## Kreator

Anti-Procrastination Song - S.O.D


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song On The Radio - Al Stewart


----------



## Kreator

Radio Friendly Unit Shifter - Nirvana


----------



## C&E Guy

Territories - Rush


----------



## Kreator

Esoteric Surgery - Gojira


----------



## C&E Guy

Yes - McAlmont and Butler


----------



## Kreator

Yes, Anastasia - Tori Amos


----------



## Contused

Anastasia's Eyes — Dan Fogelberg


----------



## 42istheanswer

Eye of the Tiger - Survivor


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tiger Feet - Mud


----------



## Kreator

Feet Don't Fail Me - Queens Of The Stone Age


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Me And Bobby McGee - Janis Joplin


----------



## C&E Guy

Gee Baby- Peter Shelley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Babylon Sisters - Steely Dan


----------



## steveo

Sister's are doing it for themselves - Eurythmics and Aretha Franklin


----------



## Kreator

Vesper's Goodbye - Nick Jonas & The Administration


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Goodbye To Romance - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## C&E Guy

Romance Is Dead - Paloma Faith


----------



## 42istheanswer

Dead Ringer for Love - Meatloaf


----------



## Contused

Love Or Leave — Spinners


----------



## Kreator

Leave This Off Your Fu*kin Charts - Public Enemy


----------



## steveo

Dead giveaway - shalamar


----------



## steveo

Senior moment never saw that last one


----------



## 42istheanswer

Chartreuse - ZZ Top


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Use Somebody - Kings of Leon


----------



## steveo

Somebody to love - Queen


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Plus One - Haircut 100


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

One Bell Ringing - Elvis Costello


----------



## C&E Guy

In God’s House - Bat For Lashes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

House Of Fun - Madness


----------



## steveo

Fun fun fun - beach boys


----------



## Contused

Funny Way Of Laughin' — Burl Ives


----------



## steveo

Into the valley - The Skids


----------



## 42istheanswer

Valley Girl - Frank Zappa


----------



## steveo

Girl crazy - Hot chocolate


----------



## Kreator

Crazy Train - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Train Leaves Here This Morning - Eagles


----------



## C&E Guy

Morningtown Ride - The Seekers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Riders On The Storm - The Doors


----------



## Contused

Storm In A Teacup — Badfinger


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Cup Of Tea Song - Judie Tzuke


----------



## Contused

Song For The Suspects — Franco


----------



## C&E Guy

Tsunami - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## steveo

Mind of a toy - Visage


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Toys In The Attic - Aerosmith


----------



## C&E Guy

The Attic - Paul Weller


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ticket To Ride - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

Ride Like The Wind - Christopher Cross


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Wind Beneath My Wings - Bette Midler


----------



## Contused

Wings Of A Dove — Ferlin Husky


----------



## steveo

Over my shoulder - Mike and the mechanics


----------



## C&E Guy

Der Meister - Rammstein


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Stereo Hearts - Gym Class Heroes


----------



## C&E Guy

Heart Songs - Weezer


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Songs For The Summer - Stereophonics


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Summer Breeze - Seals & Crofts


----------



## C&E Guy

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## steveo

Romeo and Juliet - Dire Straits


----------



## Contused

Juliet Of The Spirits — B-52's


----------



## C&E Guy

Spirits in The Material World - The Police


----------



## 42istheanswer

World on Fire - Slash


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fire In The Hole - Steely Dan


----------



## C&E Guy

Hole In My Head - Rihanna


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My Head's In Mississippi - ZZ Top


----------



## C&E Guy

Mississippi  - Pussycat


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mississippi Blood - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## 42istheanswer

Blood, Sex and Booze - Green Day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Zero She Flies - Al Stewart


----------



## Contused

Flies On The Butter — Wynonna Judd


----------



## C&E Guy

Terry - Twinkle


----------



## 42istheanswer

Ryne's Song - Ashe


----------



## Barrowman

Song In My Head.......Madison Cunningham


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Head Over Heels - Tears For Fears


----------



## C&E Guy

Elstree- Buggles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Street Fighting Man - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Contused

Many Tears Ago — Connie Francis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Agony - Paloma Faith


----------



## Contused

Agony Fires — Army Of The Pharaohs


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Firestarter - The Prodigy


----------



## Contused

Restarter — Torche


----------



## C&E Guy

Terminal Frost - Pink Floyd


----------



## Barrowman

Frost Moon.....Re-Logic


----------



## 42istheanswer

Moon River - Audrey Hepburn


----------



## Lily123

River Lea - Adele


----------



## Barrowman

Leave a light on..........Tom Walker


----------



## 42istheanswer

On the Good Ship Lollipop - Shirley Temple


----------



## steveo

Pop music - M


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Music Arcade - Neil Young


----------



## C&E Guy

Desperado - The Eagles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Desperados Under The Eaves - Warren Zevon


----------



## Contused

Eavesdropping On The Competition — Cass McCombs


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Competition Smile - Gin Blossoms


----------



## Contused

Smile A Little Smile For Me — The Flying Machine


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mercury Rising - The Stranglers


----------



## C&E Guy

Sing Our Own Song - UB40


----------



## steveo

Song sung blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## Kreator

Blue Orchid - The White Stripes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Orchid Club - Blondie


----------



## steveo

Club tropicana - Wham


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Can Always Find a Little Sunshine In The Y.M.C.A. - Lambert Murphy


----------



## C&E Guy

I’ll not go for the obvious.

California Girls - Beach Boys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Girl's Work Is Never Done - The Chordettes


----------



## C&E Guy

One Vision - Queen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Visions Of Johanna - Bob Dylan


----------



## Contused

Johanna Of The Spirits — Cherry Poppin Daddies


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Spirits In The Material World - The Police


----------



## Contused

World's Smallest Violin — Paleo


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Violins and Tambourines - Stereophonics


----------



## Contused

Tambourine Song — The Alice Band


----------



## steveo

Song for whoever - The Beautiful South


----------



## Barrowman

Whoever brings the night........Nightwish


----------



## Lily123

The Nights - Avicii


----------



## 42istheanswer

Nightshift - Commodores


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

If The Lights Go Out - Katie Melua


----------



## C&E Guy

Out Of Time - Chris Farlowe


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Time In A Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## C&E Guy

Bottle Of Red Wine - Eric Clapton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wine After Whiskey - Carrie Underwood


----------



## 42istheanswer

Whiskey in the Jar - Metallica


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Jarrow Song - Alan Price


----------



## Contused

Song For The Suspects — Franco


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tsunami - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## C&E Guy

Miami - U2


----------



## Barrowman

Sea of Love.......Phil Phillips


----------



## Jodee

Love Love Me Do - The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Do You Know the Way to San José - Dionne Warwick


----------



## steveo

See the day - Dee C Lee


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Days Of Pearly Spencer - David McWilliams


----------



## C&E Guy

Barrowman said:


> Sea of Love.......Phil Phillips


How did you jump from Miami to that?

Cereal Song - Bicycle Thief


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## C&E Guy

Blue Jean - David Bowie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Jeans On - David Dundas


----------



## Barrowman

On my own.......Ross Lynch


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My Own Worst Enemy - Casting Crowns


----------



## Barrowman

Enemy Approaching.........Toby Fox


----------



## Contused

Approaching Transition — Cult Of Luna


----------



## C&E Guy

On Broadway - The Drifters


----------



## Jenny65

Broadway Girls - Wallen Walker


----------



## Kreator

Girls, Girls, Girls - Motley Crew


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Girls Just Want To Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## C&E Guy

Funny How Love Can Be - The Ivy League


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Can Be Bad Luck - Was (Not Was)


----------



## mikeyB

Luck Be A Lady - Frank Sinatra


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Lady Of A Certain Age - The Divine Comedy


----------



## C&E Guy

Get Back - The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Back In The High Life Again - Steve Winwood


----------



## Nige13

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Wine After Whiskey - Carrie Underwood


Good shout - Carrie Underwood is amazing and come such a long way since American Idol


----------



## mikeyB

Ain't My Bitch - Metallica


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Itchycoo Park - Small Faces


----------



## Barrowman

Park Bench.......Valley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Enchanted - Taylor Swift


----------



## Contused

Enchanted Nightmare — Deicide


----------



## C&E Guy

Are You Lonesome Tonight? - Elvis Presley


----------



## Contused

Tonight I Fell In Love — The Tokens


----------



## steveo

Lovely day - Bill Withers


----------



## Jenny65

Day dream believer - The Monkeys


----------



## Lily123

Believer - Imagine Dragons


----------



## 42istheanswer

(Everything I do) I do it for you - Bryan Adams


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

For Your Love - The Yardbirds


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Of The Common People - Paul Young


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

People Of The Pride - Coldplay


----------



## C&E Guy

Ride On Time - Black Box


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Time for Me to Fly - REO Speedwagon


----------



## C&E Guy

Fly Like An Eagle - Steve Miller Band


----------



## Contused

Eagle And The Hawk — Bounty Killer


----------



## C&E Guy

Hawk Jones - Childish Gambino


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

One Step Beyond - Madness


----------



## C&E Guy

Beyond The Sea - Bobby Darin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Search Is Over - Survivor


----------



## steveo

Over the rainbow - Eva Cassidy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rainbowland - Miley Cyrus


----------



## Contused

Landscape — Florence + The Machine


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Apeman - The Kinks


----------



## C&E Guy

Man Of The World - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## steveo

World shut your mouth - Julian Cope


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mouth Of The King - The Flaming Lips


----------



## Lily123

Kings & Queens - Ava Max


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Queensberry Rules - Gallows


----------



## C&E Guy

Rules For Breakfast - Mama Cass Elliot


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Breakfast In America - Supertramp


----------



## Kreator

American High - Machine Head


----------



## Lily123

High Hopes - Panic! At The Disco


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hopes and Fears - Will Young


----------



## Barrowman

Fears within me ......Nate the Man


----------



## Contused

Me About You — The Mojo Men


----------



## C&E Guy

You Can Do Magic - America


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Magic Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf


----------



## C&E Guy

Ride Like The Wind - Christopher Cross


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Windmills Of Your Mind - Noel Harrison


----------



## 42istheanswer

Mind Games - John Lennon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Games People Play - Joe South


----------



## Contused

Playground In My Mind — Clint Holmes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mind Games - John Lennon


----------



## Contused

Games Without Frontiers — Arcade Fire


----------



## 42istheanswer

Frontier City - Kings of Leon


----------



## C&E Guy

City Of Blinding Lights- U2


----------



## 42istheanswer

Lights on the hill - Slim Dusty


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hillbilly Heart (Keeping It Country) - Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## C&E Guy

Country Comfort - Elton John


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd


----------



## C&E Guy

Numb Little Bug - Em Behold


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bug A Boo - Destiny's Child


----------



## C&E Guy

Bookends - Simon And Garfunkel


----------



## Contused

Book Ends — Joe Walsh


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ends of The Earth - Hot Chip


----------



## 42istheanswer

Earthquake - Labyrinth


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Earthquake Driver - Counting Crows


----------



## Kreator

River Of Rapture - Death Angel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ouch, a hard one!

Reflections Of My Life - Marmalade


----------



## C&E Guy

Life Is What You Make It - Talk Talk


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

It's a bit early but .....
You Make It Feel Like Christmas - Gwen Stefani


----------



## Barrowman

Christmas Love  ......Justin Bieber


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love And Marriage - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Barrowman

Marriage Bureau Rendezvous ..........10cc


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Used Cars - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Contused

Cars And Telephones — Arcade Fire


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Telephones and Telescopes - The Handsome Family


----------



## C&E Guy

Eskimo. - Damien Rice


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I'm On Fire - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## steveo

Fire brigade - The move


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Design For Life - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## C&E Guy

Life On Mars - David Bowie


----------



## Barrowman

Mars for the rich ........ King  Gizzard


----------



## Contused

Rich & Sad — Post Malone


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sad Eyed Lady Of The Lowlands - Bob Dylan


----------



## C&E Guy

Landslide - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Slide Away - Oasis


----------



## Contused

Away From You — Gerry And The Pacemakers


----------



## 42istheanswer

(You Gotta) Fight For Your Right (To Party) - Beastie Boys


----------



## C&E Guy

Party Fears Two - The Associates


----------



## Barrowman

Two out of three ain't bad ......Meatloaf


----------



## steveo

Bad boys - Wham


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boys From The County Hell - The Pogues


----------



## C&E Guy

Hello (Turn Your Radio On) - Shakespeare’s Sister


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On My Radio - The Selecter


----------



## steveo

Radio Africa - Latin Quarter


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Africa Unite - Bob Marley & The Wailers


----------



## C&E Guy

Tell Him- The Exciters


----------



## Contused

Him or Me… What's It Gonna Be? — Paul Revere And The Raiders


----------



## Barrowman

Be Alright ....... Dean Lewis


----------



## steveo

Alright John got a new motor - Alexi Sayle


----------



## 42istheanswer

Motorcycle Mama - The Sugarcubes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mama Told Me (Not to Come) - Three Dog Night


----------



## Barrowman

Me and Julio Down by the Schoolyard ........Paul Simon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Schoolyard King - Sonny Cleveland


----------



## Contused

King Of The Whole Wide World — Elvis Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

World Gone Crazy - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## C&E Guy

Crazy For You - Let Loose


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

For Your Eyes Only - Sheena Easton


----------



## C&E Guy

Only The Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lonely Boy - Andrew Gold


----------



## Contused

Lonely Boy, Lonely Guitar — Duane Eddy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Guitar Man - Elvis Presley


----------



## Contused

Many Tears Ago — Connie Francis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Agoraphobia - Incubus


----------



## Contused

Phobia For Change — Doom


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Change My Way Of Living - The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## C&E Guy

Living On A Prayer - Bon Jovi


----------



## 42istheanswer

Praying for Time - George Michael


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Time Fades Away - Neil Young


----------



## Barrowman

Away with you .......Luna Blue


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

With You I'm Born Again - Billy Preston


----------



## C&E Guy

Ain’t No Stopping Us Now - McFadden and Whitehead


----------



## Contused

Nowhere To Run — Martha And The Vandellas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Runaround Sue - Dion


----------



## C&E Guy

Sue Me - Sabrina Carpenter


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sue Me, Sue You Blues - George Harrison


----------



## C&E Guy

Blue Savannah - Erasure


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nah Nah Nah - Kanye West


----------



## ColinUK

Nah Let Go - Gyptian


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Let Go Let God - Olivia Newton-John


----------



## steveo

God only knows - Beach Boys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Now She Knows What It Feels Like - Bella White


----------



## Contused

Like Strangers — The Everly Brothers


----------



## C&E Guy

Strangers In The Night - Frank Sinatra


----------



## steveo

Nights in white satin - Moody blues


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tiny Demons - Todd Rundgren


----------



## C&E Guy

Monster Mash - Bobby “Boris” Picket


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ashes To Ashes - David Bowie


----------



## 42istheanswer

She's the one - Robbie Williams


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The One And Only - Chesney Hawkes


----------



## C&E Guy

Only You - Yazoo


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Only You Can Love Me This Way - Keith Urban


----------



## Contused

Way Down Yonder In New Orleans — Freddy 'Boom-Boom' Cannon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

New Orleans Wins The War - Randy Newman


----------



## 42istheanswer

War Pigs - Black Sabbath


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pigs On The Wing - Pink Floyd


----------



## C&E Guy

Wings Of Speed - Paul Weller


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Speedy Gonzales - Pat Boone


----------



## Contused

Alesia — Eluveitie


----------



## C&E Guy

I Am I Said - Neil Diamond


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Said It All - Take That


----------



## C&E Guy

All Or Nothing - Small Faces


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nothing Has Been Proved - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Contused

Proved You Wrong — Cassadee Pope


----------



## C&E Guy

Wrong Way - Sublime


----------



## Contused

Way Back Into Love — Hugh Grant


----------



## Barrowman

Love Story ..... Taylor Swift


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Story Of Love - Bon Jovi


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Of The Common People - Nicky Thomas/Paul Young


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

People Get Ready - The Impressions


----------



## Contused

Ready Or Not Here I Come (Can't Hide From Love) — The Delfonics


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Wars - Womack and Womack


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Warszawa - David Bowie


----------



## steveo

Wanted dead or alive - Bon Jovi


----------



## Barrowman

Alive and Kicking ...... Simple Minds


----------



## Kreator

King Of Rock And Roll - Dio


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rock And Roll Is Here To Stay - Danny & the Juniors


----------



## C&E Guy

Stay - Maurice Williams and The Zodiacs/The Hollies/Jackson Browne


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Stay With Me Till Dawn - Judie Tzuke


----------



## Contused

Dawn (Go Away) — The 4 Seasons


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Go Away Little Girl - Donny Osmond


----------



## Contused

Girl Come Running — The 4 Seasons


----------



## 42istheanswer

Running Out Of Time - Christina Aguilera


----------



## C&E Guy

Time And Time Again - Mike Rutherford


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Against The Wind - Bob Seger


----------



## C&E Guy

The Wind Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mary Jane's Last Dance - Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers


----------



## C&E Guy

Dance With Me - Orleans


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dance With Me Tonight - Olly Murs


----------



## Contused

Tonight's The Night — The Shirelles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down - The Band


----------



## Contused

Down At Lulu's — Ohio Express


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lust For Life - Iggy Pop


----------



## C&E Guy

Life Is A Highway - Tom Cochrane


----------



## 42istheanswer

Highway to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## Barrowman

Hell Raiser ...... Dee Watkins


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Serve the Base - Future


----------



## C&E Guy

Set Me Free - Jaki Graham


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Free Bird - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Barrowman

Bird of Paradise ....... Graveyard


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Paradise By The Dashboard Light - Meat Loaf


----------



## Contused

Lightnin' Strikes — Lou Christie


----------



## C&E Guy

Kesey - Jon and Roy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Eyesight to the Blind - Sonny Boy Williamson


----------



## C&E Guy

Blind Vision - Blancmange


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Vision Of Love - Mariah Carey


----------



## Contused

Love Me For A Reason — The Osmonds


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Reason To Believe - Rod Stewart


----------



## Contused

Believe In Humanity — Carole King


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Typed For Miles - Jets To Brazil


----------



## Contused

Miles Apart — Acres


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Party For Two - Shania Twain


----------



## Barrowman

Two out of three ain't bad - Meat Loaf


----------



## steveo

Bad medicine - Bon Jovi


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Oops 
Medicine At Midnight - Foo Fighters


----------



## Contused

Midnight At The Oasis — Maria Muldaur


----------



## C&E Guy

Sisters Of Mercy - Cher


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mercy Mercy Me (The Ecology) - Marvin Gaye


----------



## Contused

Gypsy Rose And I Don't Give A Curse — Kingston Trio


----------



## Barrowman

Curse Us .......Paleface


----------



## steveo

Use it up and wear it out - Oddysey


----------



## Barrowman

Out of the Woods ..... Taylor Swift


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Woodstock - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## C&E Guy

Stockholm City - Ulf Lundell


----------



## 42istheanswer

City of Immigrants - Steve Earle


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Immigrant Song - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Contused

Song For The Suspects — Franco


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tsunami - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## 42istheanswer

Miami - Will Smith


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Million Love Songs - Take That


----------



## C&E Guy

Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blue Guitar - Justin Hayward & John Lodge


----------



## Contused

Guitarra Mia — Ana Gabriel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Am I All Alone (Or Is It Only Me) - Glen Campbell


----------



## Contused

Only Memories Remain — Dreamshade


----------



## C&E Guy

Main Street Saturday Night - Carole King


----------



## Kreator

Nightclub Canary - Dead Cross


----------



## Barrowman

Canary in a Coalmine ...... The Police


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Coal Miner's Daughter - Loretta Lynn


----------



## steveo

Daughter of darkness - Tom Jones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Darkness Within - Machine Head


----------



## C&E Guy

Within - Daft Punk


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Within You Without You - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

You Turn Me On I’m A Radio - Joni Mitchell


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Radio Ga Ga - Queen


----------



## Barrowman

Ga Clay ........ Zac Brown Band


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lay Lady Lay - Bob Dylan


----------



## Contused

Lay A Little Lovin' On Me — Robin McNamara


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On Melancholy Hill - Gorillaz


----------



## Contused

Hillbilly Bone — Blake Shelton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bones of Saints - Robert Plant


----------



## Contused

Saints Preserve Us — Beloved


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Used To Love Her - Guns N' Roses


----------



## C&E Guy

Heroes - David Bowie


----------



## 42istheanswer

Espionage- Green Day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Age Of Reason - Black Sabbath


----------



## C&E Guy

Reasons To Be Cheerful (Part 3) - Ian Dury & The Blockheads


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

3 Ways To See Despair - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## C&E Guy

Air Born - Camel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Born In The U.S.A. - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Barrowman

U.S.A Today ...... Alan Jackson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Today Is Your Day - Shania Twain


----------



## Contused

Your Days Are Numbered — All Else Failed


----------



## Barrowman

Numbered Days ...... The Doughboys


----------



## C&E Guy

Days Like These - Van Morrison


----------



## Barrowman

These boots are made for walking ..... Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Paul Goldie

walking in the air - aled jones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Air That I Breathe - The Hollies


----------



## C&E Guy

Breathe In The Air - Pink Floyd


----------



## Barrowman

Air on a G-string - Bach


----------



## C&E Guy

Ring My Bell - Anita Ward


----------



## Contused

My Bella — Robert Pattinson


----------



## Barrowman

Bella Notte ...... Cover Kid


----------



## steveo

Temptation - Heaven 17


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Temptation Dice - The View


----------



## C&E Guy

Ice Ice Baby - Vanilla Ice


----------



## steveo

Baby I don't care - Transvision Vamp


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Don't Care Anymore - Phil Collins


----------



## C&E Guy

More Than I Can Say - Leo Sayer


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Say You, Say Me - Lionel Richie


----------



## C&E Guy

Me I Disconnect From You - Magazine


----------



## Barrowman

You belong to me .....Taylor Swift


----------



## Contused

Me And Bobby McGee — Janis Joplin


----------



## C&E Guy

Gee Baby - Al Campbell


----------



## steveo

Baby love - The supremes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Me Tender - Elvis Presley


----------



## 42istheanswer

Tender Falls the Rain - Randy Crawford


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Rain Song - Led Zeppelin


----------



## C&E Guy

Song For Whoever - The Beautiful South


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Every Breaking Wave - U2


----------



## Barrowman

Wave of Mutilation .... the Pixies


----------



## Kreator

Mutilation - Death


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mutilation is the Most Sincere Form of Flattery - Marilyn Manson


----------



## C&E Guy

Flattery Will Get You Everywhere - Lynn Anderson


----------



## Contused

Everywhere In Denver — The Promise Ring


----------



## Kreator

Verrecke! - Sodom


----------



## C&E Guy

Keep The Customer Satisfied - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Barrowman

Satisfied Mind .... Johnny Cash


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mind Your Manners - Pearl Jam


----------



## C&E Guy

Manners Rap - Kate Carpenter


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rapid Fire - Judas Priest


----------



## steveo

Fire and rain - James Taylor


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head - B.J. Thomas


----------



## Barrowman

Head Over Heels .... Tears for Fears


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heels Over Head - Boys Like Girls


----------



## Barrowman

Head Games ..... Foreigner


----------



## Contused

Games Without Frontiers — Arcade Fire


----------



## C&E Guy

Tiers Monde - Ulysse


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On Deronda Road - Elbow


----------



## steveo

Road to nowhere - Talking Heads


----------



## Kreator

Where Dragons Dwell - Gojira


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

We'll Meet Again - Vera Lynn


----------



## Barrowman

Again with the Mellomen ...... Doris Day


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Omen Reprise - The Prodigy


----------



## Contused

Reprise: Love Theme From A Star Is Born (Evergreen) — Barbra Streisand


----------



## C&E Guy

Green Green Grass - George Ezra


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Green Green Grass Of Home - Tom Jones


----------



## C&E Guy

Homeward Bound - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bound to You - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Barrowman

You belong to me .... Taylor Swift


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Me and You and a Dog named Boo - Lobo


----------



## C&E Guy

Boombastic - Shaggy


----------



## Contused

Stick To Milly — 54-40


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lydia - Dean Friedman


----------



## C&E Guy

Diamonds Are Forever - Shirley Bassey


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Forever Autumn - Justin Hayward


----------



## C&E Guy

Autumn Almanac - The Kinks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

An Act Of Kindness - Bastille


----------



## C&E Guy

Nessun Dorma - Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## Contused

Dormant Bodies Bursting — Cannibal Corpse


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Stingin' Belle - Biffy Clyro


----------



## C&E Guy

Let’s Dance - Chris Montez


----------



## Barrowman

Dance for You ....... Beyoncé


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

For Your Love - The Yardbirds


----------



## Contused

Your Love Is Extravagant — Casting Crowns


----------



## steveo

Ant music - Adam and the Ants


----------



## Barrowman

Music To My Eyes ..... Lady Gaga


----------



## C&E Guy

Eyes Open - Taylor Swift


----------



## Barrowman

Open Your Heart ....... Madonna


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Your Heart Belongs To Me - The Supremes


----------



## C&E Guy

Me Myself I - Joan Armatrading


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Selfish Love - Selena Gomez


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Me Do - The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Do It Again - The Beach Boys


----------



## C&E Guy

Again I Go Unnoticed - Dashboard Confessional


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Iced Honey - Metallica and Lou Reed


----------



## Barrowman

Honey Honey ........ Abba


----------



## C&E Guy

Honey - Bobby Goldsboro


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Honey Pie - The Beatles


----------



## Contused

Piece Of My Heart — Big Brother And The Holding Company


----------



## C&E Guy

My Heart Will Go On - Celine Dion


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Go On Without Me - Brett Eldredge


----------



## C&E Guy

Me Or Him - Roger Waters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I'm A Believer - The Monkees


----------



## C&E Guy

Everlasting Love - Love Affair


----------



## Contused

Love Love Nightmare — Hatsune Miku


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Are You Experienced? - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## C&E Guy

Cedars Of Lebanon - U2


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

None Of Your Doing - Steppenwolf


----------



## Barrowman

Doing All Right ........ Queen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

All Right Now - Free


----------



## Barrowman

Now That We've Found Love ..... The O'Js


----------



## 42istheanswer

Love Me For A Reason - Boyzone


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Reason To Believe - Rod Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Believe In Life - Eric Clapton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Life In Technicolor - Coldplay


----------



## C&E Guy

Ordinary People - John Legend


----------



## Contused

People Are Strange — The Doors


----------



## Barrowman

Strange Fruit ..... Billie Holiday


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fruit Machine - The Ting Tings


----------



## C&E Guy

Machine Gun - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Barrowman

Gun Barrel ..... Hans Zimmer


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Barrel of a Gun - Depeche Mode


----------



## C&E Guy

Under The Boardwalk - The Drifters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Walk This Way - Run-D.M.C.


----------



## Barrowman

Way Back into Love ..... Hugh Grant


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

To Love Somebody - Bee Gees


----------



## C&E Guy

Somebody That I Used To Know - Gotye


----------



## Contused

Knowing Me Knowing You — ABBA


----------



## Barrowman

You belong to Me .... Taylor Swift


----------



## C&E Guy

Mendocino County Line - Willie Nelson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Line & Sinker - Billy Talent


----------



## C&E Guy

Kern River - Emmylou Harris


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

River Deep - Mountain High - Ike & Tina Turner


----------



## C&E Guy

High Fidelity - Kids From Fame


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ty Cobb - Soundgarden


----------



## Contused

Cobblestone Mountain — The Ozark Mountain Daredevils


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mountain Jam - The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## C&E Guy

Jamaica Say You Will - Jackson Browne


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Willie the Pimp - Frank Zappa


----------



## Barrowman

Pimp Hand ..... Vince Staples


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Handbags And Gladrags - Rod Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Rag Sentimental- James Scott


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tales Of Brave Ulysses - Cream


----------



## Barrowman

Ulysses Jones .... The Stone Foxes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

One Step Beyond - Madness


----------



## C&E Guy

Beyond The Sea - Bobby Darin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Sea Inside - Bob Seger


----------



## Contused

Inside, Looking Out — The Animals


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Out Of Control - U2


----------



## Contused

Control Alt Delete — A Day In The Life


----------



## C&E Guy

Let ‘Em In - Wings


----------



## 42istheanswer

In The Name of Love - Bebe Rexha and Martin Garrix


----------



## Barrowman

Love Story ..... Taylor Swift


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Story of My Life - One Direction


----------



## steveo

Life is a roller coaster - Ronan Keating


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Roller Coaster Ride - Eric Church


----------



## C&E Guy

Ride On Time - Black Box


----------



## Barrowman

Time After Time .... Cyndi Lauper


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Time In A Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## Contused

Bottle Of Wine — The Fireballs


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wine After Whiskey - Carrie Underwood


----------



## C&E Guy

Key Largo - Bertie Higgins


----------



## Contused

Largo De Noche O Falda Corta — Emmanuel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Talkin' Bear Mountain Picnic Massacre Blues - Bob Dylan


----------



## Contused

Blue Suede Shoes — Johnny Rivers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shoeshine Boy - The Humblebums


----------



## Barrowman

Boy in the Bubble .....Alec Benjamin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bubble Gum - Clairo


----------



## C&E Guy

Gumboots - Paul Simon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boots of Spanish Leather - Bob Dylan


----------



## Barrowman

Leather Rebel .... Judas Priest


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rebel Yell - Billy Idol


----------



## C&E Guy

Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Yellow Submarine - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

Submarine - Genesis 

(Not actually a song but a great instrumental track)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mariners Apartment Complex - Lana Del Rey


----------



## Contused

Complex Simplicity — Teedra Moses


----------



## steveo

City of New Orleans - Willie Nelson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

New Orleans Hopscop Blues - Geoff & Maria Muldaur


----------



## C&E Guy

Blue Savannah - Erasure


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ahimsa - U2


----------



## C&E Guy

Say It Ain’t So, Joe - Murray Head


----------



## steveo

So lonely - The Police


----------



## Barrowman

Lonely Eyes .... Chris Young


----------



## C&E Guy

Eyes Without A Face - Billy Idol


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Face Without A Soul - Status Quo


----------



## Contused

Soulful Strut — Young-Holt Unlimited


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Truth Be Told - Matthew West


----------



## Contused

Told Me Shake It — 4KORNERS


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shake It Up - The Cars


----------



## Barrowman

Up the Junction ..... Squeeze


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Junction 20 - Daniel Byrne


----------



## C&E Guy

Twenty Flight Rock - Rolling Stones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rock And A Hard Place - The Rolling Stones


----------



## C&E Guy

Ace Of Spades - Motorhead


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Design For Life - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## Barrowman

Life is a Rollercoaster - Ronan Keating


----------



## Contused

Rollercoaster Ride — The Whitest Boy Alive


----------



## steveo

Ride a white Swan - T Rex


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Swan Song - Lindsey Buckingham


----------



## Barrowman

Song on the Beach - Arcade Fire


----------



## C&E Guy

Beach Baby - First Class


----------



## Barrowman

Baby it's cold outside - Micheal Bublé


----------



## C&E Guy

Side O’ The Road - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Contused

Road Beneath My Wheels — Dan Fogelberg


----------



## C&E Guy

Wheels Of Steel - Saxon


----------



## Contused

Steelworker — Big Black


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kern River Blues - Merle Haggard


----------



## C&E Guy

Blue Sky - The Allman Brothers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Skyline Pigeon - Elton John


----------



## Barrowman

Pigeon Song - America Band


----------



## C&E Guy

Song 2 - Blur


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

25 Or 6 To 4 - Chicago


----------



## Contused

400 Degrees — Juvenile


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Especially In Michigan - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## C&E Guy

Gangnam Style - PSY


----------



## Barrowman

Style is the answer - Mash


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Answer's At The End - George Harrison


----------



## C&E Guy

The End Of The Line - Travelling Wilburys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Line Up - Aerosmith


----------



## C&E Guy

Uptown Girl - Billy Joel


----------



## Barrowman

Girl at Home - Taylor Swift


----------



## C&E Guy

Home By The Sea - Genesis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Sea Inside - Bob Seger


----------



## Barrowman

Inside our Minds - John Vincent


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Minds Without Fear - Imogen Heap


----------



## Contused

Fearfully And Wonderfully Made — Matt Redman


----------



## Barrowman

Made in China - Higher Brothers


----------



## steveo

China girl - David Bowie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Girl From The North Country - Bob Dylan


----------



## C&E Guy

Country Comfort - Elton John


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Comfort In Sound - Feeder


----------



## C&E Guy

Sound And Vision - David Bowie


----------



## Barrowman

Vision of Love - Mariah Carey


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love on the Rocks - Neil Diamond


----------



## Barrowman

Rocks Off - Rolling Stones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Off The Wall - Michael Jackson


----------



## Contused

Wall Street Shuffle — 10cc


----------



## Barrowman

Shuffle off to Buffalo - Boswell Sisters


----------



## Kreator

Buffalo Gals - Malcom McLaren


----------



## C&E Guy

Also Sprach Zarathustra- Richard Strauss


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Straight To Hell - The Clash


----------



## steveo

Hello - Lionel Richie


----------



## Kreator

Hello From The Gutter - Overkill


----------



## C&E Guy

Territories - Rush


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Especially In Michigan - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## C&E Guy

Another Day In Paradise - Phil Collins


----------



## Barrowman

Paradise City - Guns N' Roses


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

City Of Blinding Lights - U2


----------



## C&E Guy

Lights Of Home - U2


----------



## Barrowman

Home Sweet Home - The Motley Crew


----------



## C&E Guy

Homeward Bound - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Contused

Bound In Lifeless Affliction — Abyssmal Sorrow


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ion Square - Bloc Party


----------



## Barrowman

Square Body - Shotgun Shane


----------



## Contused

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Ion Square - Bloc Party


Square Wave In Unison — Beastie Boys


----------



## Barrowman

Son of a Preacher Man - Dusty Springfield


----------



## steveo

Mandy  -  Barry Manilow


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Andy Warhol - David Bowie


----------



## C&E Guy

Holidays In The Sun - Sex Pistols


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Sun Will Never Shine - Barclay James Harvest


----------



## C&E Guy

Sine On You Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## ColinUK

Diamond Dogs - Bowie


----------



## Barrowman

Dogs of War - AC/DC


----------



## steveo

War baby - Tom Robinson


----------



## ColinUK

Baby Shark - Pink Fong


----------



## Barrowman

Shark Bite - Bush


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bite The Hand - Megadeth


----------



## nonethewiser

Hand(le) with care - Traveling Wilburys


----------



## Contused

Carefree Highway — Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Barrowman

Highway to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## C&E Guy

Hello Goodbye - The Beatles


----------



## Barrowman

Goodbye Blue Sky - Pink Floyd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sky Pilot - The Animals


----------



## C&E Guy

Pilot Of The Airwaves - Charlie Dore


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Waves Of Fear - Lou Reed


----------



## C&E Guy

Early In The Morning - Vanity Fair


----------



## Barrowman

Morning Glory - Oasis


----------



## Contused

Glory Of Love — Otis Redding


----------



## Barrowman

Love on the Brain - Rihanna


----------



## Contused

Brain Freeze Freestyle — Adamn Killa


----------



## Barrowman

Freestyle three - Ken Carson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Three Card Trick - The Clash


----------



## Contused

Trick Photography — Black Tie Dynasty


----------



## Barrowman

Photo Frames - Retro


----------



## C&E Guy

Messin’ Around - REO Speedwagon


----------



## Barrowman

Around and Around - Rolling Stones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Around The Bend - Pearl Jam


----------



## Kreator

The Bends - Radiohead


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

EndSeekers - Oh, Sleeper


----------



## C&E Guy

Sweet Miracle - Rush


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Miracle Drug - U2


----------



## C&E Guy

Drug Ballad - Eminem


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ballad of Easy Rider - The Byrds


----------



## ColinUK

Riders on the Storm - The Doors


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Storm In A Teacup - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## ColinUK

Cups (When I'm Gone) - Anna Kendrick


----------



## C&E Guy

Gone, Gone, Gone - Everly Brothers


----------



## ColinUK

Wonderwall - Oasis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wallflower - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Contused

Wallflowers & Weeds — Blake Shelton


----------



## Barrowman

Weeds or Wildflowers - Parsonfield


----------



## C&E Guy

Flowers In The Rain - The Move

( There’s been a jump from Gone to Wonderwall. How’s  that?)


----------



## steveo

Rain in the summertime - The Alarm


----------



## C&E Guy

Time Is On My Side - Rolling Stones


----------



## Barrowman

Side Piece - Julia Cole


----------



## Kreator

Piece By Piece - Slayer


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Piece Of My Heart - Big Brother & the Holding Company


----------



## C&E Guy

Heart On My Sleeve - Gallagher and Lyle


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Eve Of Destruction - Barry McGuire


----------



## C&E Guy

On The Turning Away - Pink Floyd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Away From The Sun - 3 Doors Down


----------



## ColinUK

Sun Comes Up - Rudimental


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Super Trouper - ABBA


----------



## ColinUK

Perfect Duet - Ed Sheeran ft Beyonce


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Due Thunga - Sabin Rai


----------



## C&E Guy

Galveston - Glen Campbell


----------



## ColinUK

Ton of Love - Editors


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Stone Free - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## ColinUK

Free Bird - Lynard Skynyrd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bird Set Free - Sia


----------



## C&E Guy

Freedom - Wham


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Oops my mistake back there. Soz.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Freedom Of Choice - Devo


----------



## ColinUK

Ice Ice Baby - Vanilla Ice


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Baby, Please Don't Go - Them


----------



## ColinUK

Go Your Own Way - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Way Down In The Hole - Tom Waits


----------



## ColinUK

Hole in the Head - Sugarbabes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Headmaster Ritual - The Smiths


----------



## ColinUK

Ritual Union - Little Dragon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Union City Blue - Blondie


----------



## C&E Guy

Blue Is The Colour - Chelsea FA Cup Squad


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Colour Of My Love - Barry Ryan


----------



## Contused

My Love, Forgive Me (Amore, Scusami) — Robert Goulet


----------



## Barrowman

Me And My Kind - Cody Johnson


----------



## Contused

Kind Of A Drag — The Buckinghams


----------



## Barrowman

Drag Me Down - One Direction


----------



## steveo

Down the tube station at midnight - The Jam


----------



## Barrowman

Midnight Rain - Taylor Swift


----------



## C&E Guy

Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head - BJ Thomas


----------



## Barrowman

Head Games - Foreigner


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Games People Play - Joe South


----------



## C&E Guy

Play That Song - Train


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

That Song About The Midway - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Barrowman

Midway March - John Williams


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

March Of The Pigs - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Barrowman

Pigs on the Wing - Pink Floyd


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Wings Of A Dove - Madness


----------



## ColinUK

Doves in the Wind - SZA


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Wind Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## ColinUK

Mary's Boy Child - Boney M


----------



## C&E Guy

Children Of The Revolution - T Rex


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Revolution 1 - The Beatles


----------



## ColinUK

1-800-273-8255 - Logic


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

5 Little Monkeys Jumping On The Bed - Vicky Arlidge


----------



## ColinUK

Bed of Lies - Nicki Minaj


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lies Greed Misery - Linkin Park


----------



## ColinUK

Misery Business - Machine Gun Kelly


----------



## Barrowman

Business Class - Mindscape


----------



## C&E Guy

Classical Gas - Mason Williams


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Gasoline Alley Bred - The Hollies


----------



## Contused

Bred In The Bone — 13 Engines


----------



## steveo

One day in your life - Michael Jackson


----------



## ColinUK

Life on Mars - Bowie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mars Bars - The Undertones


----------



## ColinUK

Barbie Girl - Aqua


----------



## C&E Guy

Girl Crazy - Hot Chocolate


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Crazy Mama - J.J. Cale


----------



## C&E Guy

Mama - Genesis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mama Told Me (Not to Come) - Three Dog Night


----------



## ColinUK

Come Together - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

Together We Are Beautiful - Fern Kinney


----------



## ColinUK

Beautiful People - Ed Sheeran


----------



## Barrowman

People Like Us - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Used Cars - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Kreator

Arsonist - Between The Buried And Me


----------



## Contused

Arsonist Blues — Patrick Joseph


----------



## ColinUK

Blues for the Red Sun - Kyuss


----------



## Kreator

Sunkissed - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## C&E Guy

Edge Of Seventeen - Stevie Nicks


----------



## ColinUK

Seventeen Going Under - Sam Fender


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Going Underground - The Jam


----------



## C&E Guy

Under The Bridges Of Paris - Dean Martin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Parisienne Walkways - Gary Moore


----------



## Barrowman

Walkways Through the Brandenburg Gate in Berlin - Astrobit


----------



## Contused

Berlin's Most Wanted — BMW


----------



## Barrowman

Wicked Girl - Tyler Boone


----------



## ColinUK

Girl on Fire - Alicia Keys


----------



## steveo

Firestarter - Prodigy


----------



## Barrowman

Starter Pistol - Connor Price


----------



## ColinUK

Pistol Grip Pump - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Barrowman

Pump It - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## ColinUK

It Ain’t Over ‘Til It’s Over - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

It's Over - Roy Orbison


----------



## Kreator

Overreaction - Voivod


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Action Is My Middle Name - Morrissey


----------



## C&E Guy

American Heartbeat - Survivor


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Heartbeat Away - Sheryl Crow


----------



## C&E Guy

Away From Me - Evanescence


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

From Me to You - The Beatles


----------



## Contused

You Are So Beautiful — Joe Cocker


----------



## C&E Guy

Beautiful Sunday - Tony Orlando and Dwn


----------



## Barrowman

Sunday Morning Coming Down - Johnny Cash


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Coming Down Again - The Rolling Stones


----------



## C&E Guy

Ain’t She Sweet - The Beatles


----------



## Lily123

Sweet but psycho - Ava Max


----------



## C&E Guy

Psycho Killer - Talking Heads


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Killer Queen - Queen


----------



## ColinUK

Queen of the Night - Whitney Houston


----------



## Contused

The Night Chicago Died — Paper Lace


----------



## C&E Guy

Edith And The Kingpin - Joni Mitchell


----------



## Contused

Kingpin Reclaim 1999 — Xavier Wulf


----------



## Kreator

911 Is A Joke - Public Enemy


----------



## Barrowman

Joke Got Old - Dustin Durston


----------



## ColinUK

Old Man River - Paul Robeson


----------



## Barrowman

River Lea - Adele


----------



## C&E Guy

Lean On Me - Bill Withers


----------



## ColinUK

Me and Your Mama - Childish Gambino


----------



## Barrowman

Mama Kin - Guns N' Roses


----------



## ColinUK

King of my Heart - Taylor Swift


----------



## Lily123

Heartbeat Song - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## ColinUK

Song of the Lonely Mountain - Neil Finn


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mountain Jam - The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## C&E Guy

Jamaica Say You Will - Jackson Browne


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Willie the Pimp - Frank Zappa


----------



## C&E Guy

Imperial Bedroom - Elvis Costello


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bedroom Floor - Liam Payne


----------



## C&E Guy

Ordinary People - Neil Young


----------



## Contused

People Got To Be Free — The Rascals


----------



## Barrowman

Free Woman - Lady GaGa


----------



## ColinUK

Woman in Love - Streisand


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

In Love Again - Colbie Caillat


----------



## C&E Guy

Against The Grain - Garth Brooks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head - B.J. Thomas


----------



## C&E Guy

Head Over Heels - Tears For Fears


----------



## Barrowman

Heel Clickin - Paul Jones


----------



## C&E Guy

King In A Catholic Style - China Crisis


----------



## Contused

Style & Swag — Capo Lee


----------



## Barrowman

Swag Surfing - Fly


----------



## C&E Guy

Surfing USA - Beach Boys


----------



## Barrowman

USA Today - Alan Jackson


----------



## C&E Guy

Today Is Ok - Mark Knopfler


----------



## Barrowman

Ok Then - Matt Watson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down - The Band


----------



## ColinUK

Down in the Tube station at Midnight - The Jam


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Midnight Train To Georgia - Gladys Knight & The Pips


----------



## ColinUK

Georgia on my Mind - Ray Charles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My Mind Is For Sale - Jack Johnson


----------



## C&E Guy

Let It Be - The Beatles


----------



## Kreator

Let It Be Done - King Diamond


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Donegal Danny - Ronnie Drew


----------



## ColinUK

Danny Boy - Johnny Cash


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Boys and Girls - The Human League


----------



## Barrowman

Girls Just Want To Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Funky Broadway - Wilson Pickett


----------



## C&E Guy

Broadway Melody Of 1974 - Genesis


----------



## Contused

1974 — Alanis Morissette


----------



## Barrowman

1974 Live - DeVita


----------



## C&E Guy

Live And Let Die - Wings


----------



## Barrowman

Die in your Arms - Justin Bieber


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Arms Of My Baby - Joss Stone


----------



## C&E Guy

My Baby Loves Lovin’ - White Plains


----------



## Barrowman

Lovin You - Lomez Brown


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

In Your Wildest Dreams - Tina Turner


----------



## C&E Guy

Dreams Of The Everyday Housewife - Glen Campbell


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Housewife's Prayer - Pistol Annies


----------



## Contused

Prayer Changes Things — Mahalia Jackson


----------



## C&E Guy

Things Can Only Get Better - D-ream


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Better Than Revenge - Taylor Swift


----------



## Contused

Revenge Is A Vulture — 3 Inches Of Blood


----------



## Barrowman

Vulture Culture - Red Shahan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Culturecide - Primal Scream


----------



## C&E Guy

Delilah - Tom Jones (and The Sensational Alex Harvey Band)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ahimsa - U2


----------



## ColinUK

Say You Won’t Let It Go - James Arthur


----------



## Barrowman

Go Crazy - Chris Brown


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ooops!
Crazy Ain't Original - Sheryl Crow


----------



## C&E Guy

All The Way - Journey


----------



## Barrowman

Way Maker - The McClures


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Make Room at the Bottom - Sara Evans


----------



## Barrowman

Bottom of the Ocean - Miley Cyrus


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ocean Rain - Echo & the Bunnymen


----------



## C&E Guy

Ain’t Gonna Bump No More With No Big Fat Woman - Joe Tex


----------



## Contused

Woman's Got Soul — The Impressions


----------



## Kreator

Souls Of Black - Testament


----------



## Barrowman

Black Betty - Ham Jam


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Betty Woz Gone - Stooshe


----------



## C&E Guy

Gone Hollywood - Supertramp


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hollywood Nights - Bob Seger


----------



## C&E Guy

Nights On Broadway - Bee Gees


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Broadway Hotel - Al Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Hotel California - Eagles


----------



## ColinUK

California King Bed - Rihanna


----------



## Contused

Bedlam In Belgium — AC/DC


----------



## Barrowman

Belguim in the Rain - Hoovertronic


----------



## Kreator

Raining Blood - Slayer


----------



## C&E Guy

Blood On The Rooftops - Genesis


----------



## Kreator

Psychic Vacuum - Voivod


----------



## Barrowman

Vacuum Boogie - Floating Points


----------



## Kreator

I Executioner - M.O.D


----------



## ColinUK

Executioner’s Tax (Swing the Axe) - Power Trip


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Axe To Fall - Converge


----------



## Kreator

Fall Of Sipledome - Testament


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Do Me a Favour - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## C&E Guy

Favourite Record - Fall Out Boy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Record Collection - Mark Ronson and the Business Intl


----------



## Barrowman

Collection Pleasing - The Crickets


----------



## C&E Guy

Sing Our Own Song - UB40


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song For a Future Generation - The B-52s


----------



## Barrowman

Generation Landslide - Alice Cooper


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Slide Away - Oasis


----------



## C&E Guy

Way Down Yonder In New Orleans - Freddy Cannon


----------



## Contused

New Orleans Is Sinking — Pezz


----------



## C&E Guy

Kimg Of Pain - The Police


----------



## Kreator

Pain With An Anchor - Mastodon


----------



## Barrowman

Anchor Me - The Tenors


----------



## Kreator

Mechanix - Megadeth


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mechanixville - Cloud of Rock


----------



## C&E Guy

Ville Mentality - J Cole


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tymps (the Sick in the Head Song) - Fiona Apple


----------



## Contused

Song For The Suspects — Franco


----------



## C&E Guy

Tsunami - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## ColinUK

Mi Chico Latino - Geri Halliwell


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

In Our Own Time - Lindsey Buckingham


----------



## C&E Guy

Time Is On My Side - Rolling Stones


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Side Effects - Mariah Carey


----------



## ColinUK

Effects of a Dream - Justin J


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Dream Come True - Elton John & Leon Russell


----------



## ColinUK

True Blue - Madonna


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blue Bayou - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## ColinUK

You’re on your own kid - Taylor Swift


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Kid Charlemagne - Steely Dan


----------



## C&E Guy

Need You Now - Lady Antebellum


----------



## ColinUK

Now I’m Here - Queen


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Here Comes The Night - Them


----------



## C&E Guy

Night Fever - Bee Gees


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Everlasting Love - Robert Knight


----------



## ColinUK

Love Me Like You - Little Mix


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Your Mother Should Know - The Beatles


----------



## Contused

Know Your Chicken — Cibo Matto


----------



## ColinUK

Chicken Fried - Zac Brown Band


----------



## Kreator

Eden - TesseracT


----------



## C&E Guy

Denmark Street - The Kinks


----------



## ColinUK

Streets of London - Ralph McTell


----------



## Kreator

London Is The Reason - Gallows (London Calling was too obvious!)


----------



## C&E Guy

Reasons To Be Cheerful (Part 3) - Ian Dury and The Blockheads


----------



## ColinUK

Three Lions (It’s Coming Home For Christmas) - Baddiel, Skinner and The Lightning Seeds 

It’s the released updated version for this World Cup


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Christmas In The Sand - Colbie Caillat


----------



## C&E Guy

And I Love You So - Perry Como


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

You Sound Good to Me - Lucy Hale


----------



## C&E Guy

Me In Honey - R.EM.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Honey Don't - Carl Perkins


----------



## Kreator

Don't Tread On Me - Metallica


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On Melancholy Hill - Gorillaz


----------



## C&E Guy

Hill Street Blues Theme - Mike Post


----------



## Contused

Themesong — Ang Bandang Shirley


----------



## C&E Guy

Song For Guy - Elton John


----------



## Barrowman

Guys like me - Eric Church


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Me And Bobby McGee - Janis Joplin


----------



## C&E Guy

Gee Baby - Al Campbell


----------



## ColinUK

Baby, it’s cold outside - Dean Martin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Outside My Window - Sarah Buxton


----------



## ColinUK

Window Seat - Erykah Badu


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Eat At Home - Paul McCartney


----------



## ColinUK

Home with You - FKA Twigs


----------



## Lily123

You belong with me - Taylor Swift


----------



## C&E Guy

Me And The Devil - The Fratellis


----------



## Contused

Devil Or Angel — Bobby Vee


----------



## C&E Guy

Angel Fingers - Wizzard


----------



## ColinUK

Fingers crossed - Lauren Spencer Smith


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Seduction - Eminem


----------



## C&E Guy

On Any Other Day - The Police


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Daydream Believer - The Monkees


----------



## Barrowman

Believer in Love - The Rocksons


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

In Love With A Camera - The Struts


----------



## C&E Guy

Camera Obscura- Enigma


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Uranium Rock - Warren Smith


----------



## Contused

Rock Me Baby — B.B. King


----------



## Kreator

Babylon - Scars On Broadway


----------



## ColinUK

London Calling - The Clash


----------



## Kreator

Calling In The Coronor - Vio-Lence


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

North And South - The Clash


----------



## ColinUK

Southgate You’re The One - Atomic Kitten and England Fans


----------



## Kreator

One - Metallica


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

One Bad Apple - The Osmonds


----------



## C&E Guy

Apple Blossom - The White Stripes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Somebody To Love - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## ColinUK

Love me like you do - Ellie Goulding


----------



## Contused

Do I Love You? — The Ronettes


----------



## Kreator

Question! - System Of A Down


----------



## ColinUK

!!!!!!! - Billie Eilish


----------



## C&E Guy

Market Square Heroes - Marillion

(Since that’s an exclamation mark!)


----------



## Kreator

Didn't think we were gonna get out of that one!

Heroes End - Judas Priest


----------



## Lily123

Endless Love - Diana Ross and Lionel Richie


----------



## Barrowman

Love Story - Taylor Swift


----------



## Kreator

Story To Tell - Death


----------



## ColinUK

Tell Me That You Love Me - Eric Clapton


----------



## Kreator

Love Me Anyway - Pink


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Anyway, Anyhow, Anywhere - The Who


----------



## C&E Guy

Where Do You Go To, My Lovely - Peter Sarstetd


----------



## ColinUK

Lovely Day - Bill Withers


----------



## Kreator

Days Of Future Past - Iron Maiden


----------



## Barrowman

Past Paradise - Eric Roberson


----------



## ColinUK

Paradise by the Dashboard Light - Meatloaf


----------



## C&E Guy

Light My Fire - The Doors


----------



## ColinUK

Fire on Fire - Sam Smith


----------



## Kreator

Fire Is Eveything - Gojira


----------



## Contused

Everything I Own — Bread


----------



## Barrowman

Own Game - Afro Jack


----------



## Kreator

Game Over - Nuclear Assault


----------



## ColinUK

Over the Rainbow - Judy Garland (and no it’s not called Somewhere over the rainbow!)


----------



## Barrowman

Rainbow Connections - The Muppets


----------



## ColinUK

Ion Party - Malzo


----------



## C&E Guy

Party Fears 2 - The Associates


----------



## ColinUK

2 become 1 - Spice Girls


----------



## goodybags

1 2 3 - Al Stewart


----------



## Barrowman

3 AM - Eminem


----------



## ColinUK

Am I Ready- Elvis


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ready Or Not - Jackson Browne


----------



## ColinUK

Nothing compares 2 U - Sinead O’Connor


----------



## C&E Guy

Uptown Funk - Bruno Mars


----------



## ColinUK

Funkytown - Lipps Inc


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Town Without Pity - Gene Pitney


----------



## ColinUK

Pity the Plight - Plan B


----------



## Contused

Plight Of A Man — Chuuwee


----------



## Kreator

Mann Gregen Mann - Rammstein


----------



## Barrowman

Manner of Speaking - Sweet Nobody


----------



## C&E Guy

King Of Groove - Earth Wind and Fire


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Groove Is in the Heart - Deee-Lite


----------



## C&E Guy

Heart Of Glass - Blondie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Glass Onion - The Beatles


----------



## ColinUK

Onion Song - Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song for the Asking - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## ColinUK

King’s Dead - Black Panther Soundtrack


----------



## Barrowman

Dead Sea - The Lumineers


----------



## C&E Guy

Seaside Shuffle - Terry Dactyl and The Dinosaurs


----------



## ColinUK

Shuffle Off To Buffalo - The Boswell Sisters


----------



## Contused

Buffalo Skinners — Arlo Guthrie


----------



## C&E Guy

S.O.S. (Rescue Me) - Rihanna


----------



## Barrowman

Stop the World - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Kreator

World Long Gone - Scars On Broadway

World Cup long gone unfortunately for wales too...


----------



## ColinUK

Gone fishin’ - Bing Crosby and Louis Armstrong


----------



## Kreator

In 'N' Out Of Grace - Mudhoney


----------



## Lily123

Grace - Lewis Capaldi


----------



## Kreator

Aces High - Iron Maiden


----------



## Barrowman

High Infidelity - Taylor Swift


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fidelity Shall Triumph - Thor's Hammer


----------



## C&E Guy

Phenomenal - Eminem


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Naleigh Moon - Josh Kelley


----------



## C&E Guy

Moonlight Shadow - Mike Oldfield


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shadows And Tall Trees - U2


----------



## Barrowman

Trees Get Wheeled Away - Bright Eyes


----------



## ColinUK

Away in a Manger - Choir of St Paul’s Cathedral


----------



## Barrowman

Manger Throne - Julie Miller


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

One Day I'll Fly Away - Randy Crawford


----------



## Contused

Away From You — Gerry And The Pacemakers


----------



## steveo

You are my world - The Communards


----------



## ColinUK

World in Motion - New Order


----------



## Barrowman

Motion Picture Soundtrack - Radiohead


----------



## ColinUK

Track Star - Mooski


----------



## C&E Guy

Star Man - David Bowie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Man In The Jar - The Sensational Alex Harvey Band


----------



## ColinUK

Jar of hearts - Christina Perri


----------



## Barrowman

Hearts don't break around here - Ed Sheeran


----------



## ColinUK

Here Comes the Hotstepper - Ini Kamoze


----------



## Barrowman

Hotstepper Party - Tokyo Blazin


----------



## Sands123

Ever since the world began - survivor


----------



## Kreator

Gangland - Iron Maiden


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Land of Hope and Dreams - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## ColinUK

Dreams Can Come True - Gabrielle


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

True Colors - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## ColinUK

Colours of the Wind - Judy Kuhn


----------



## Barrowman

Wind Beneath my Wings - Bett Midler


----------



## C&E Guy

Wings Of Desire - Wishbone Ash

(Another strange jump today!)


----------



## Contused

Desiree' — The Left Banke


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Reelin' In The Years - Steeley Dan


----------



## Contused

Years Ago — Alice Cooper


----------



## Kreator

Agony - Testament


----------



## Contused

Agony Remains Insane —  Burgerkill


----------



## C&E Guy

News Of The World - The Jam


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

World Turning - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## C&E Guy

Turning Japanese - The Vapors


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Japanese Boy - Aneka


----------



## ColinUK

Boy You Knock Me Out - Tatiana Ali


----------



## C&E Guy

Out Of Time - Chris Farlowe


----------



## ColinUK

Time for me to fly - REO Speedwagon


----------



## Barrowman

Fly me to the Moon - Frank Sinatra


----------



## C&E Guy

Moondance - Van Morrison


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dance Me to the End of Love - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Contused

Love Came To Me — Dion


----------



## Barrowman

Me and the Birds - Duster


----------



## Contused

Birds Of A Feather — The Raiders


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Feather In The Wind - Blackmore's Night


----------



## Contused

Wind On The Water — Crosby, Stills & Nash


----------



## Kreator

Waterfront Dance Club - Funeral For A Friend


----------



## ColinUK

Club Tropicana - Wham!


----------



## Kreator

Canadian Idiot - Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## C&E Guy

Idioteque - Radiohead


----------



## Barrowman

Teque Sonido De Casa Mix - The Models


----------



## ColinUK

Xanadu - Olivia Newton John & ELO


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Adult Education - Hall & Oates


----------



## ColinUK

Ion Get You - Moneybagg Yo


----------



## Lily123

You and I - LEON


----------



## ColinUK

I Am Woman - Helen Reddy


----------



## Kreator

Mantra - Tool


----------



## C&E Guy

Rat Trap - Boomtown Rats


----------



## Kreator

Trapped Under Ice - Metallica


----------



## Barrowman

Ice Cream Cake - Red Velvet


----------



## ColinUK

Cake By The Ocean - DNCE


----------



## Kreator

Ocean Planet - Gojira


----------



## Barrowman

Planet Telex - Radiohead


----------



## C&E Guy

Exposure - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Contused

Exposure & Aperture — Frontierer


----------



## C&E Guy

Really Saying Something - Bananarama


----------



## Barrowman

Something in the Way - Nirvana


----------



## Kreator

The Way Of All Flesh - Gojira


----------



## Barrowman

Flesh and Blood - Johnny Cash


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blood Like Lemonade - Morcheeba


----------



## C&E Guy

Death On Two Legs - Queen


----------



## Barrowman

Legs to the Moon - Jeffrey Martin


----------



## Kreator

Moonbeam Rider - Voivod


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Riders On The Storm - The Doors


----------



## Kreator

Storm In A Teacup - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## C&E Guy

Cupid - Sam Cooke


----------



## Barrowman

Piddle Jet - Rame Dodi


----------



## Kreator

Jet Pilot - System Of A Down


----------



## C&E Guy

Pilot Of The Airwaves - Charlie Dore


----------



## Contused

Airwaves Dream — Buzzcocks


----------



## Kreator

Dreamcatcher - The One Hundred


----------



## Barrowman

Catcher in the Rye - Guns N Roses


----------



## C&E Guy

Yes - McAlmont and Butler


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Yesterday's Papers - The Rolling Stones


----------



## C&E Guy

Paper Sun - Traffic


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sun King - The Beatles


----------



## Barrowman

King of my Heart - Taylor Swift


----------



## C&E Guy

Heartbeat - Buddy Holly


----------



## Contused

Heartbeat, It's A Lovebeat — DeFranco Family featuring Tony DeFranco


----------



## Barrowman

Beat It - Micheal Jackson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

It's A Man's Man's Man's World - James Brown


----------



## Kreator

World To Come - Gojira


----------



## C&E Guy

Come Dancing - The Kinks


----------



## ColinUK

Dancing Queen - Abba


----------



## Kreator

Queensberry Rules - Gallows


----------



## Contused

Rules Of Attraction — Bananarama


----------



## Barrowman

Attraction Mantra - Nipan Aggarwal


----------



## Contused

Mantra For The Lost — Catatonia


----------



## C&E Guy

Lost Weekend - Lloyd Cole and The Commotions


----------



## ColinUK

Weekend in Paradise - Jamie Webster


----------



## Lily123

Paradise - Coldplay


----------



## Kreator

Paradise City - Guns N’ Roses


----------



## C&E Guy

City Of Blinding Lights - U2


----------



## Kreator

Light Specific Data - Hawkwind


----------



## Barrowman

Data Kiss - Tom Truise


----------



## Kreator

Kiss & Make Up - Funeral For A Friend


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Up On Cripple Creek - The Band


----------



## C&E Guy

Creek Don’t Rise - Payton Smith


----------



## Barrowman

Creek Serene - Earthlite


----------



## Contused

Serene Dream — Kidney Thieves


----------



## C&E Guy

Dream Baby- Roy Orbison

(How did we jump from Rise to Creek?)


----------



## Contused

Baby Workout — Jackie Wilson


----------



## C&E Guy

Outside The Wall - Pink Floyd


----------



## ColinUK

All I Want For Christmas Is You - Mariah Carey


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Is you Is or Is You Ain't My Baby - Louis Jordan


----------



## C&E Guy

My Baby Loves Lovin’ - White Plains


----------



## ColinUK

Lovin’ on You - Luke Combs


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On Your Way - Alabama Shakes


----------



## C&E Guy

Way Down - Elvis Presley


----------



## Barrowman

Down on the Corner - Creedence Clearwater


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Corner Soul - The Clash


----------



## C&E Guy

Soul Man - Sam and Dave


----------



## ColinUK

Maneater - Hall and Oates


----------



## Contused

Neater Cooler — Miss Angie


----------



## Barrowman

Cooler than Santa Claus - Morris Day


----------



## C&E Guy

Us And Them - Pink Floyd


----------



## Kreator

Them - King Diamond


----------



## ColinUK

Them Changes - Thundercat


----------



## Kreator

Changes - Black Sabbath


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Changes I've Been Going Through - Mary J. Blige


----------



## C&E Guy

Through A Window - Billy J Kramer and The Dakotas


----------



## ColinUK

Down in Atlanta -Pharrell Williams


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Atlanta To Mobile - The KLF, The Justified Ancients Of Mu Mu


----------



## Kreator

Le Pont Noir - Voivod


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Iron Man - Black Sabbath


----------



## C&E Guy

Man Of The World - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Contused

World Is Mine — Hatsune Miku


----------



## C&E Guy

Never Ever- All Saints


----------



## ColinUK

Everybody Wants to Rule The World - Tears for Fears


----------



## Barrowman

World Wide Woman - Beyoncé


----------



## Kreator

Mandatory Suicide - Slayer


----------



## ColinUK

Suicide is Painless - Johnny Mandel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lessons In Love - Level 42


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Changes Everything - Climie Fisher


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Everything Changes - Take That


----------



## ColinUK

Gesture of Resistance - Kim Ji


----------



## C&E Guy

Celebration Day - Led Zeppelin


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Day Tripper - The Beatles


----------



## Contused

Ripper — Cheatahs


----------



## Barrowman

Personal Jesus - Depeche Mode


----------



## Kreator

Jesus Saves - Slayer


----------



## Barrowman

Saves the Day - Atmosphere


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Day Before You Came - ABBA


----------



## C&E Guy

America - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

American Dream - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## C&E Guy

Dream A Little Dream Of Me - Mamas and Papas


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Message in a Bottle - The Police


----------



## Barrowman

Bottle Pop - The Pussycat Dolls


----------



## Contused

Popeye The Hitchhiker — Chubby Checker


----------



## C&E Guy

Kern River - Emmylou Harris


----------



## Barrowman

River Lea - Adele


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Leader Of The Pack - The Shangri-Las


----------



## C&E Guy

Pack Up - Eliza Doolittle


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Up the Junction - Squeeze


----------



## Barrowman

Junction Seven - Muzz


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Seven Seas of Rhye - Queen


----------



## C&E Guy

Yellow Pearl - Phil Lynot


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Pearl's A Singer - Elkie Brooks


----------



## C&E Guy

Singer In A Cowboy Band - Ronnie Dunn


----------



## Contused

Band Of Gold — Mel Carter


----------



## C&E Guy

Golden Brown -The Stranglers


----------



## ColinUK

Brown eyed girl - Van Morrison


----------



## Lily123

Girls like you - Maroon 5


----------



## ColinUK

You Raise Me Up - Josh Groban


----------



## Kreator

Up To My Neck In You - AC/DC


----------



## Lily123

You and I - LEON


----------



## ColinUK

I am what I am - Gloria Gaynor


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Am A Rock - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## C&E Guy

Rocket Man - Elton John


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Man On the Moon - R.E.M.


----------



## ColinUK

Moon River - Andy Williams


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rivers Of Babylon - Boney M


----------



## ColinUK

London is Here Tonight - Kelsey Grammer


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tonight's The Night - Neil Young


----------



## ColinUK

Nights Feel Like Getting Down - Billy Ocean


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Down In The Tube Station At Midnight - The Jam


----------



## ColinUK

Midnight at the Oasis - Brand New Heavies


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Sister Morphine - The Rolling Stones


----------



## ColinUK

Morphine Angel - Fred Gillen Jr


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Angel Eyes - Roxy Music


----------



## ColinUK

Eyes Wide Shut - JLS


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shut Up And Drive - Rihanna


----------



## ColinUK

Drive for the Silence - Benny Williamson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Silence Is Golden - The Tremeloes


----------



## ColinUK

Golden Slumbers - The Beatles


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lumbersexual - Manchild Empire


----------



## C&E Guy

Sexual Healing - Marvin Gaye


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Healing Hands - Elton John


----------



## Barrowman

Hands-on Me - Ariana Grande


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

On Melancholy Hill - Gorillaz


----------



## Contused

Hillbrow — Johannes Kerkorrel


----------



## ColinUK

Owner of a Lonely Heart - Yes


----------



## C&E Guy

Heart On My Sleeve - Gallagher and Lyle


----------



## Barrowman

Sleeve of Tricks - Blanky


----------



## ColinUK

Tricks of the Trade - Paolo Nutini


----------



## DianeS

Trading Places - Usher


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Places To Run - Jake Owen


----------



## ColinUK

Run Like The Wind - Barbara Dickson


----------



## Kreator

Wind It Up - The Prodigy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Up In Arms - Foo Fighters


----------



## ColinUK

Arms of a Stranger - Niall Horan


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Strangers in the Night - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Kreator

Night Stalkers - Megadeth


----------



## Contused

Stalkers Make Better Lovers — Danger Is My Middle Name


----------



## Barrowman

Lovers in Japan - Coldplay


----------



## Contused

Japanese Gum — Her Space Holiday


----------



## Barrowman

Gum in my Mouth - Butcher Boy


----------



## C&E Guy

That Lady - The Isley Brothers


----------



## Barrowman

Lady Marmalade - Christina Aguilera


----------



## ColinUK

Dentures Out - The Proclaimers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Southern Nights - Glen Campbell


----------



## ColinUK

Nights are for Lovers - Alfredo di Santo


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lover's Rock - The Clash


----------



## ColinUK

Rock Me Amadeus - Falco


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Used To Love Her - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Barrowman

Her Song - Solrakmi


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## Contused

Blue Velvet — Bobby Vinton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Velvet Green - Jethro Tull


----------



## C&E Guy

Green Green Grass - George Ezra


----------



## ColinUK

Grass in the Woods -Kate NV


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Woodstock - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## ColinUK

Stockholm Syndrome - Muse


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rome Wasn't Built In A Day - Morcheeba


----------



## ColinUK

Days Like This - Van Morrison


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

This Town Ain't Big enough For The Both Of Us - Sparks


----------



## C&E Guy

Used To Love Her - Guns’n’Roses


----------



## ColinUK

Here Comes Santa Claus (Right Down Santa Claus Lane) - Elvis


----------



## Contused

Lane Lazer — Avicii


----------



## Barrowman

Lazer Beams - Green Velvet


----------



## C&E Guy

Amsterdam -  Coldplay


----------



## Barrowman

Dam That River - Alice in Chains


----------



## Kreator

River Of Rapture - Death Angel


----------



## ColinUK

Urethane on Red Bricks - Super Lo-Fi Beat Collective


----------



## Kreator

Brick Sh*thouse - Placebo


----------



## ColinUK

House Work - Jax Jones


----------



## Kreator

Workhorse - Mastodon


----------



## ColinUK

Horseback Riders - The Saddle Club


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Riders On The Storm - The Doors


----------



## Kreator

Storming With Menace - Kreator


----------



## C&E Guy

Ace Of Spades - Motorhead


----------



## Kreator

Descending - Tool


----------



## Contused

Descending, Crescending — Sgns Of Darkness


----------



## Barrowman

Ending Never - Coastal Sounds


----------



## Lily123

Never Enough - Lauren Allred


----------



## Kreator

Enough Said - Sepultura


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Said It All - Take That


----------



## Kreator

All Apologies - Nirvana


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Apologies To Pearly - ZZ Top


----------



## C&E Guy

Early In The Morning - Vanity Fare


----------



## ColinUK

Morning has Broken - Cat Stephens


----------



## Kreator

Broken Cog - Meshuggah


----------



## ColinUK

Cog in the Wheel - Baba Ali


----------



## Kreator

Wheels Of Confusion - Black Sabbath


----------



## ColinUK

Ion Party - Malzo


----------



## Kreator

Party For Your Right To Fight - Public Enemy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fight Fire With Fire - Metallica


----------



## Kreator

Fire Is Everything - Gojira


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Everything in its Right Place - Radiohead


----------



## Kreator

Place For My Head - Linkin Park


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

My Head's In Mississippi - ZZ Top


----------



## Kreator

Pi Alpha Nu - S.O.D


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Number The Brave - Wishbone Ash


----------



## Kreator

Brave New World - Iron Maiden


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

New World Order - Megadeth


----------



## Kreator

Order Of The Blackguards - Voivod


----------



## Contused

*AARRGGHH!*

S — Access


----------



## Kreator

SS-3 - Slayer


----------



## Contused

39-21-46 — The Showmen


----------



## Kreator

Sixteen, Fifteen, Fourteen - PJ Harvey


----------



## Contused

Fourteen Rivers, Fourteen Floods — Beck


----------



## Barrowman

Floods of Florence - Phil Ochs


----------



## C&E Guy

Celebration - Kool and The Gang


----------



## Barrowman

Ration Blues - The Signposters


----------



## ColinUK

Blues On Purpose - Nina Simone


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Poses - Rufus Wainwright


----------



## C&E Guy

Session Man - The Kinks


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Man! I Feel Like a Woman! - Shania Twain


----------



## Barrowman

Woman Like Me - Adele


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mellow Yellow - Donovan


----------



## C&E Guy

Yellow Submarine - The Beatles


----------



## Kreator

I Never Want An Easy Life If Me And He Were Ever To Get There - The Charlatans


----------



## Contused

There But For Fortune — Joan Baez


----------



## C&E Guy

Fortune Faded - Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## Barrowman

Faded Away - Luke Bryan


----------



## ColinUK

Away from Home - Dr Alban


----------



## Kreator

Home Back - Jinjer


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Back In The U.S.S.R. - The Beatles


----------



## Kreator

SRXT - Bloc Party


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tea For Two - Doris Day


----------



## Kreator

Two Minutes To Midnight - Iron Maiden


----------



## C&E Guy

Midnight Blue - ELO


----------



## Kreator

Blue Walsh - Mastodon


----------



## C&E Guy

Shake, Rattle and Roll - BillHaley and The Comets


----------



## Kreator

Roll The Bones - Rush


----------



## ColinUK

Bones of You - Elbow


----------



## Kreator

You Can Bring Your Dog - Tori Amos


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dog Days Are Over - Florence + the Machine


----------



## Contused

Over Under Sideways Down — The Yardbirds


----------



## Kreator

Downer - Nirvana


----------



## Contused

Downer Of A Sister — Apologetix


----------



## Kreator

Stereotypes - Blur


----------



## Barrowman

Types of Evil - Nowhere


----------



## Kreator

Evil Has No Boundaries - Slayer


----------



## Barrowman

Boundaries Dissolved - Queen Kona


----------



## ColinUK

Solved It - Taylor Girls


----------



## Kreator

I Thought I Knew It All - Megadeth


----------



## ColinUK

All I Want For Christmas Is You - Mariah Carey


----------



## Kreator

You’re My Best Friend - Queen


----------



## C&E Guy

End Of The Line - Travelling Wilburys


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Line Up - Elastica


----------



## Barrowman

Up on the House Top - Gene Autry


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Top Of The World - Carpenters


----------



## Barrowman

World Wide Woman - Beyoncé


----------



## C&E Guy

Woman In Chains - Tears For Fears


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Chains of Love - Erasure


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Changes Everything - Climie Fisher


----------



## Barrowman

Everything She Wants - Wham


----------



## ColinUK

Ants Go Marching - CoComelon


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Marching Into the Dark - John Legend


----------



## C&E Guy

Darkness Imprisoning Me - Metallica


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Medicine At Midnight - Foo Fighters


----------



## ColinUK

Midnight at the Lost and Found - Meatloaf


----------



## Kreator

Undertow - Tool


----------



## ColinUK

Tower of Song - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Kreator

Song Of The Swords - Hawkwind


----------



## ColinUK

Swords of a Thousand Men - Tenpole Tudor


----------



## Kreator

Men Without God - 'Kreator'


----------



## ColinUK

God Only Knows - Michael Bublé (worth listening to in an attempt to understand how so much damage can be done by one so talented to such a great song)


----------



## Kreator

Try an alternative same song name different artist!! - I’ll give Michael Bubble a listen tho!

God Only Knows - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Barrowman

Knows No Kindness - Casper Skulls


----------



## Contused

Kindness For Weakness — Glen Washington


----------



## ColinUK

Nessum Dorma - Pavarotti


----------



## C&E Guy

Mama- Genesis


----------



## ColinUK

Ma Baker - Boney M


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Baker Street - Gerry Rafferty


----------



## Barrowman

Street Spirit - Radiohead


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Spirit In The Sky - Norman Greenbaum


----------



## Barrowman

Sky High - Jigsaw


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

High Fidelity - Elvis Costello


----------



## Barrowman

Fidelity Shake - Speck Mountain


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Shake, Rattle And Roll - Big Joe Turner


----------



## Barrowman

Roll me up and smoke me when I die - Willie Nelson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Die Young - Black Sabbath


----------



## ColinUK

Young Hearts Run Free - Candi Staton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Free As A Bird - The Beatles


----------



## C&E Guy

Bird Dog - The Everly Brothers


----------



## ColinUK

Dog Days Are Over - Florence + The Machine


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Over My Shoulder - Mike + the Mechanics


----------



## Contused

Shoulder Mountain — Andrew Bird


----------



## Kreator

Mountains Above The Sun - Vektor


----------



## Contused

Sunny Afternoon — The Kinks


----------



## Barrowman

Afternoon of a Fawn - Claude Debussy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Awn I Fethlem (Plas Crug) - Ysgol Glan Clwyd 

PHEW!! That was hard.


----------



## Kreator

Ugly In The Morning - Faith No More


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Morning Has Broken - Cat Stevens


----------



## Barrowman

Broken and Beautiful - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Kreator

Beautiful Feeling - PJ Harvey


----------



## C&E Guy

Feeling Good - Nina Simone


----------



## Lily123

Goodbye - Bo Burnham


----------



## Kreator

Bye, Bye Missy - King Diamond


----------



## Barrowman

Missy Elliot - Pinkcaravan


----------



## Contused

Elliot Smith 2:45 —  Hole


----------



## ColinUK

Forty-five hundred times - Status Quo


----------



## Kreator

Times Like These - Foo Fighters

Happy Xmas Everyone!!!


----------



## ColinUK

These Christmas Lights - Matt Redman


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lights of Taormina - Mark Knopfler


----------



## Kreator

Narayan - The Prodigy


----------



## C&E Guy

Another Day In Paradise - Phil Collins


----------



## Kreator

Paradise City - Guns N’ Roses


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

City Of New Orleans - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## C&E Guy

Answer Me - Barbara Dickson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Answer Me, My Love - Nat King Cole


----------



## Kreator

Love And Affection - Def Leppard


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ion Square - Bloc Party


----------



## C&E Guy

Are You Lonesome Tonight - Elvis


----------



## Lily123

Night Boat to Cairo - Madness


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Iron Man - Black Sabbath

Oops


----------



## ColinUK

Man Down - Rihana


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Down On The Corner - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Lily123

River Lea - Adele


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Leader Of The Pack - The Shangri-Las


----------



## Contused

Pack Up Your Troubles In Your Old Kit-Bag — Anthony Newley


----------



## Barrowman

Bag of Grins - Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## Lily123

Shine - Take That


----------



## ColinUK

I Need Christmas - Daniel Doss 

(Wondering if we could achieve a day today of Christmas song titles!)


----------



## Kreator

Christmas - Deftones


----------



## Lily123

Christmas Lights - Coldplay


----------



## ColinUK

Lights on the Tree - Travis Scott


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Treefingers - Radiohead


----------



## C&E Guy

Fingers Crossed - Billie Eilish


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Crossed The Line - Taylor Hawkins & the Coattail Riders


----------



## C&E Guy

The Line Begins To Blur - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Kreator

Lurgee - Radiohead


----------



## ColinUK

Gee Officer Krupke - Russ Tamblyn


----------



## Contused

Kentucky Bluebird — Keith Whitley


----------



## Barrowman

Bluebird is Dead - ELO


----------



## Kreator

Dead Men Tell No Tales - Motörhead


----------



## C&E Guy

Les Boulevards de Paris - Antoine Villoutreix


----------



## Kreator

Parisienne Walkways - Thin Lizzy


----------



## Barrowman

Ways to Go - Grouplove


----------



## ColinUK

Go West - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Kreator

West End Girls - Pet Shop Boys

Had to google that, wasn't sure if it was the same song!


----------



## Lily123

Girls Like You - Maroon 5


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

You Oughta Know - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Lily123

Knowing Me, Knowing You - ABBA


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

You Took the Words Right Out of My Mouth (Hot Summer Night) - Meat Loaf


----------



## C&E Guy

Night Fever - Bee Gees


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Every Kinda People - Robert Palmer


----------



## Lily123

People are strange - The Doors


----------



## Kreator

Strange Brew - Eric Clapton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rewind - Paolo Nutini


----------



## Contused

Rewind The Tape — Adept


----------



## Barrowman

Tape Measure - Spice


----------



## C&E Guy

Sure As I’m Sittin’ Here - Three Dog Night


----------



## Contused

Here We Go Again — Ray Charles


----------



## Barrowman

Again and Again - Red Rocks


----------



## Kreator

Against The Rest - Kreator


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Rest Your Head - The Dandy Warhols


----------



## ColinUK

Head in the Ceiling Fan - Title Fight


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Fancy Dancer - Bread


----------



## C&E Guy

Dancer - The Michael Schenker Group


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dancer in the Dark - Marc Philippe


----------



## Kreator

Dark Nebula - Vektor


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bula Bula Quo (Kua Ni Lega) - Status Quo


----------



## Kreator

Legacy - Eminem


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Legacy of Love - Kindred The Family Soul


----------



## Kreator

Love Buzz - Nirvana


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Buzzbomb - Dead Kennedys


----------



## Kreator

Bombenhagal - Sodom


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Gal In Calico - Johnny Mercer & The Pied Pipers


----------



## ColinUK

Calico Skies - Paul McCartney


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Skies The Limit - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## C&E Guy

It's A Heartache - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## ColinUK

Cheap Thrills - Sia


----------



## Contused

Thrillseeker — Leighton Meester


----------



## Barrowman

Seeker of the Sight - Goerge Timothy


----------



## Kreator

Sight To Behold - Gojira


----------



## Barrowman

Behold the Saviour - Meridith Andrews


----------



## ColinUK

Our House - Madness


----------



## Barrowman

House of the Rising Sun - The Animals


----------



## Kreator

Sun And Steel - Iron Maiden


----------



## Barrowman

Steel and Misery - Redeemer


----------



## Kreator

Misery Loves Company - Anthrax


----------



## Barrowman

Company Car - Switchfoot


----------



## Kreator

Carneous Cacoffiny - Carcass


----------



## Barrowman

Coffin Dance - Music Falcon


----------



## Kreator

Barrowman said:


> Coffin Dance - Music Falcon


Good try but not quite!

Carneous Cacoffiny - Carcass


----------



## Lily123

You and I - LEON


----------



## Kreator

I Am That Thirst - Meshuggah


----------



## Lily123

Take me to Church - Hozier


----------



## Kreator

Church Bizarre - Sabbat


----------



## Lily123

Remember me Happy - Alex Warren


----------



## Kreator

Happy Now? - No Doubt


----------



## Lily123

What other people say - Demi Lovato & Sam Fischer


----------



## Kreator

Say It With Music - Irving Berlin


----------



## Lily123

Music’s Too Sad Without You - Kylie Minogue


----------



## Kreator

You Do Something To Me - Paul Weller


----------



## Lily123

Everything at Once - Lenka


----------



## Kreator

Once Upon A Lover Of Mine - Taylor Hicks


----------



## Lily123

Never Enough - The Greatest Showman


----------



## Kreator

Enough Of No Love - Keyshia Cole


----------



## Lily123

Love Story - Taylor Swift


----------



## Kreator

Story To Tell - Death


----------



## Lily123

Let it go - James Bay


----------



## Kreator

Got Me Under Pressure - ZZ Top


----------



## Lily123

Under Pressure - Queen & David Bowie


----------



## Kreator

Sure Know Something - Kiss


----------



## ColinUK

Something Good - Julie Andrews


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Something Good Can Work - Two Door Cinema Club


----------



## Kreator

Workhorse - Mastodon


----------



## Lily123

Set Fire to the Rain - Adele


----------



## ColinUK

Rain on Me - Lady Gaga & Ariana Grande


----------



## Kreator

Metabolic - Slipknot


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Metabolic Music - Muscat Boys


----------



## Kreator

Musical Death (A Dirge) - Testament


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dirge - Bob Dylan


----------



## Kreator

Get Your Fight On - The Prodigy


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Tonton Macoute - Al Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Tell Him - Hello


----------



## Lily123

I’m a Believer - The Monkees


----------



## Kreator

Version Of Me - Melanie C


----------



## Barrowman

Me and the Birds - Duster


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Bird Song - Sean Lennon


----------



## Barrowman

Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Blue Christmas - Elvis Presley


----------



## C&E Guy

Master and Servant - Depeche Mode


----------



## Barrowman

Servant Song - Bobby Fisher


----------



## ColinUK

Song of the Seven - Joey Batey


----------



## Kreator

Seventeen - Sex Pistols


----------



## Barrowman

Teen Age Riot - Sonic Youth


----------



## Kreator

Riot Act - Exodus


----------



## C&E Guy

Acting Very Strange - Mike Rutherford


----------



## Kreator

Stranger In A Strange Land - Iron Maiden


----------



## Barrowman

Land of Hope and Dreams - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Contused

Dreams Are Ten A Penny — First Class


----------



## Lily123

You broke me first - Tate McRae


----------



## Kreator

First Strike Is Deadly - Testament


----------



## ColinUK

Deadly and Ever Separate - Shadow Puppets


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Separate Lives - Phil Collins and Marilyn Martin


----------



## ColinUK

I’ve seen the future - Blossoms


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Future Will Be Silent - OMD


----------



## C&E Guy

Silent In The Morning - Phish


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Morning Mr. Magpie - Radiohead


----------



## Barrowman

Magpie Eyes - Saint Etienne


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Eyesight to the Blind - Sonny Boy Williamson


----------



## Kreator

Blind Faith - Kreator


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Faith Healer - The Sensational Alex Harvey Band


----------



## Barrowman

Healer in the sky - Secret Sisters


----------



## Kreator

Father's Son - Tori Amos


----------



## Barrowman

Son of a Preacher man - Dusty Springfield


----------



## Lily123

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Up the Ladder to the Roof - The Supremes


----------



## Kreator

Of Energy - TesseracT


----------



## Lily123

You Don’t Own Me - Lesley Gore


----------



## Contused

Me And Julio Down By The Schoolyard — Paul Simon


----------



## ColinUK

Yard of Blonde Girls - Jeff Buckley


----------



## Barrowman

Girls Just Want to Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## C&E Guy

Funny How Love Can Be - The Ivy League


----------



## Lily123

Better Half Of Me - Tom Walker


----------



## Kreator

Mer Girl - Madonna


----------



## Barrowman

Girls on Film - Duran Duran


----------



## Lily123

Maybe I’m Amazed - Paul McCartney


----------



## ColinUK

Amazed and Confused - Neil Diamond


----------



## Kreator

Confused - Death Angel


----------



## ColinUK

Educate Rita - Carter the Unstoppable Sex Machine


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Italian Summer - Stevie Nicks


----------



## C&E Guy

Summer In The City - Lovin’ Spoonful


----------



## Lily123

City of Blinding Lights - U2


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Lights of Home - U2


----------



## Kreator

Home Back - Jinjer


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Back In The U.S.S.R. - The Beatles


----------



## Contused

USSR Anthem — National Anthem


----------



## C&E Guy

The Monster Mash - Bobby Boris Picket and the Cryptkickers


----------



## Barrowman

Mash Potato Time - DD King


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## C&E Guy

Time Is On Amy Side - Rolling Stones


----------



## Kreator

Side By Side - Kreator


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Side Of A Bullet - Nickelback


----------



## Barrowman

Bullet Proof - Radiohead


----------



## Contused

Proof Of Life — Brian Fallon


----------



## Barrowman

Life in Technicolour - Coldplay


----------



## Contused

Technicolour Yawn — Fluffy


----------



## Barrowman

Yawn at Dawn - Kirstin Cagle


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dawn Is A Feeling - The Moody Blues


----------



## Barrowman

Feeling Good - Micheal Bublé


----------



## C&E Guy

Good Vibrations - Beach Boys


----------



## Kreator

Ion Square - Bloc Party


----------



## C&E Guy

Square One - Coldplay


----------



## Lily123

One Step Beyond - Madness


----------



## Kreator

Beyond The Pale - Exodus


----------



## Barrowman

Pale Shelter - Tears for Fears


----------



## Lily123

Runaway - AURORA


----------



## Kreator

Way Down - Tori Amos


----------



## Lily123

Down Down - Status Quo


----------



## Kreator

Down From The Sky - Trivium


----------



## Barrowman

Sky Fall - Travis Scott


----------



## Kreator

Falling Asleep - Death Angel


----------



## Lily123

Peter Pan Was Right - Anson Seabra


----------



## Kreator

Right You Are - Napalm Death


----------



## Lily123

Are You With Me - Lost Frequencies


----------



## Kreator

Messenger - TesseracT


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Messenger Boy - Mike Denver


----------



## ColinUK

Boys Don’t Cry - The Cure


----------



## Kreator

Crystal Mountain - Death


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mountain Jam - The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## C&E Guy

Jambalaya (On The Bayou) - Fays Domino


----------



## ColinUK

Bayou Blue - Buddy Andrews


----------



## Kreator

Blue Orchid - The White Stripes


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Orchid Girl - Aztec Camera


----------



## Kreator

Girl, Girls, Girls - Motley Crew


----------



## Barrowman

Girls on Film - Duran Duran


----------



## Lily123

Madness - Madness


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Nessun Dorma - Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## ColinUK

Dormant Vibe - Way Up There


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

I Bet You Look Good On The Dancefloor - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## C&E Guy

Orange Blossom Special - Johnny Cash


----------



## Contused

Special Delivery — The 1910 Fruitgum Company


----------



## Lily123

Yesterday - The Beatles


----------



## Kreator

Daydreaming - Paramore


----------



## Barrowman

Daydreaming About You - Lonely Girl


----------



## Lily123

You and I - LEON


----------



## Kreator

I Am The Law - Anthrax


----------



## Barrowman

Law of Averages - Vince Staples


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Average Student - Caity Baser


----------



## Kreator

Entre Nous - Rush


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Used To Love Her - Guns N' Roses


----------



## ColinUK

Here Comes The Hotstepper - Ini Kamoze


----------



## C&E Guy

Perfect Day - Lou Reed


----------



## Contused

Day Is Done — Peter, Paul And Mary


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Done Too Soon - Neil Diamond


----------



## Contused

Sooner or Later — The Grass Roots


----------



## ColinUK

Later Never Comes - Luke Evans and Jessie Buckley


----------



## Kreator

Messiah - Napalm Death


----------



## Barrowman

Messiah has Come - Kelly Price


----------



## ColinUK

Barrowman said:


> Comes to Light - Jill Scott


You missed a reply!


----------



## ColinUK

Messiah of Manipulation - Arcania


----------



## Barrowman

Manipulation Tactics - Controller


----------



## ColinUK

Tactics of the Absolute - Hirano


----------



## Kreator

Absolute Beginners - David Bowie


----------



## C&E Guy

Beginners - Matt Nathanson


----------



## Barrowman

Beginners Mind - Liz Story


----------



## Kreator

Mind’s Mirrors - Meshuggah


----------



## Barrowman

Mirrors of Our Sky - Elijah Lee


----------



## Kreator

Skyscraper - David Lee Roth


----------



## ColinUK

Personal Jesus - Johnny Cash


----------



## Kreator

Jesus Saves - Slayer


----------



## ColinUK

Vestige of Hope - Brad Derrick


----------



## Kreator

Hope Is… - Killswitch Engage


----------



## Barrowman

Is This Love - Bob Marley and The Wailers


----------



## Lily123

Love Story - Taylor Swift


----------



## Barrowman

Story of my Life - One Direction


----------



## ColinUK

Life on Mars? - Bowie


----------



## Kreator

Mars Mantra - Kreator


----------



## ColinUK

Mantrap - ABC


----------



## Kreator

Trapped Under Ice - Metallica


----------



## Barrowman

Ice Ice Baby - Vanilla Ice


----------



## C&E Guy

Baby Face - Little Richard


----------



## Lily123

Celebration - Kylie Minogue


----------



## Barrowman

Celebration Song - Unwritten Law


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song Of The Seasons - Neil Young & Crazy Horse


----------



## ColinUK

Seasons of Love - Cast of RENT


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Love Me For A Reason - The Osmonds


----------



## ColinUK

Reasonable Doubt - Jay Z


----------



## Lily123

The Flood - Take That


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Floodplain - Sara Groves


----------



## C&E Guy

Ain’t No Doubt - Jimmy Nail


----------



## Barrowman

Doubt me Now - Cody Johnson


----------



## Lily123

Nowhere to Run - Martha Reeves & The Vandellas


----------



## C&E Guy

Run Baby Run - The Newbeats


----------



## Barrowman

Run Rudolph Run - Chuck Berry


----------



## ColinUK

Run, Rabbit, Run - Flanagan and Allen


----------



## Barrowman

Run Boy Run - Woodkid


----------



## Lily123

Runaway - AURORA


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Runaway Horses - The Killers


----------



## Contused

Horseshoes — Adam Gregory


----------



## C&E Guy

Shoes (Johnny and Louise) - Reparata and The Delrons


----------



## Barrowman

Hoes on Cam - DeeKay


----------



## Lily123

Moonlight Shadow - Mike Oldfield


----------



## ColinUK

Shadow Run - 4hero


----------



## C&E Guy

Run Runaway - Slade


----------



## Kreator

Away From Me - Evanescence


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

From Me to You - The Beatles


----------



## Lily123

You Could Be Happy - Snow Patrol


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Be Happy Children - Paul Weller


----------



## Lily123

Never Enough - Loren Allred


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Enough Space - Foo Fighters


----------



## Barrowman

Space Bound - Eminem


----------



## C&E Guy

Under The Boardwalk - Bruce Willis


----------



## Contused

Walk Away Renee — The Left Banke


----------



## C&E Guy

Need You Now - Lady Antebellum


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Now That You're Gone - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Lily123

Gone, Gone, Gone - Philip Philips


----------



## Barrowman

Gone Country - Alan Jackson


----------



## Kreator

Country House - Blur


----------



## Barrowman

House of the Rising Sun - The Animals


----------



## Lily123

Sun goes down - Lil Nas X


----------



## Kreator

Down In The Park - Gary Numan


----------



## Lily123

Kids In the Corner - Amber Van Day


----------



## mikeyB

Erase/Rewind - The Cardigans


----------



## Kreator

Wind It Up - The Prodigy


----------



## C&E Guy

Up On The Roof - The Drifters


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Roof of Your Car - The Streets


----------



## C&E Guy

Careful With That Axe, Eugene - Pink Floyd


----------



## Barrowman

Eugene Oregon - Dolly Parton


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Gone - U2


----------



## C&E Guy

Gone Hollywood - Supertramp


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hollywood Swinging - Kool & the Gang


----------



## Contused

Swinging Door — Catherine Britt


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Doors Closing Slowly - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## Contused

Slowly Sinking — 4ft Fingers


----------



## Barrowman

Sinking Sand - Eric Penn


----------



## Kreator

Sandblasted Skin - Pantera


----------



## Barrowman

Skin of my Teeth - Demi Lovato


----------



## Kreator

Teethgrinder - Therapy?


----------



## Barrowman

Grinder Man - John Lee Hooker


----------



## Lily123

Angels - Robbie Williams


----------



## Barrowman

Angels Like You - Miley Cyrus


----------



## Lily123

You and I - LEON


----------



## 42istheanswer

I believe I can fly - Etta James (thought I'd pick her version not the original )


----------



## Barrowman

Fly me to the Moon - Frank Sinatra


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The  Moon Is Blue - Colourbox


----------



## C&E Guy

Blue Is The Colour - Chelsea FA Cup Final Squad


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Colour of My Love - Celine Dion


----------



## Barrowman

Love Story - Taylor Swift


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Story Of Love - Bon Jovi


----------



## Barrowman

Love on the Brain - Rhianna


----------



## C&E Guy

Brain Damage - Pink Floyd


----------



## Kreator

Damage Inc. - Metallica


----------



## Barrowman

Inclined to Peace - Smart Baby


----------



## Kreator

Peace And Tranquility - Mastodon


----------



## ColinUK

Tranquility Base, Hotel and Casino - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## C&E Guy

No Surrender - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Contused

Surrender Control — Comeback Kid


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Control Myself - LL Cool J


----------



## Contused

Myself In A Pill — Better Off


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

A Pillow Of Winds - Pink Floyd


----------



## Contused

Winds Of Destination — Angra


----------



## Barrowman

Destination Anywhere - Jon Bon Jovi


----------



## Kreator

Wherever I May Roam - Metallica


----------



## C&E Guy

Roaming’ In The Gloamin’ - Harry Lauder


----------



## Barrowman

Minute Forever - Kenny Mason


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Forever In Blue Jeans - Neil Diamond


----------



## ColinUK

Jeans On - David Dundas


----------



## Lily123

On Top of the World - Imagine Dragons


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The World According To Garp - Al Stewart


----------



## C&E Guy

Pain - De La Soul


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Paint It Black - The Rolling Stones


----------



## ColinUK

Black of the Dead Night - Chris Willows


----------



## C&E Guy

Nights On Broadway - Bee Gees


----------



## ColinUK

Broadway Baby - Elaine Stritch


----------



## C&E Guy

Baby I Love You - The Ronettes


----------



## ColinUK

You Are So Beautiful - Joe Cocker


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Beautiful Ghosts - Taylor Swift


----------



## Barrowman

Ghosts of War - Slayer


----------



## Contused

Warm And Tender Love — Percy Sledge


----------



## Lily123

Love Story - Taylor Swift


----------



## Contused

Story In My Heart — Starlit


----------



## Kreator

Heart Reformer - Dead Cross


----------



## Lily123

Remember me Happy - Alex Warren


----------



## Kreator

Happy Never After - Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## Barrowman

After Last Night - Bruno Mars


----------



## ColinUK

Night of a Thousand Dreams - Piano Cats


----------



## C&E Guy

Dreams Of The Everyday  Housewife - Glen Campbell


----------



## Lily123

Everybody Wants to Rule the World - Tears for Fears


----------



## Kreator

World To Come - Gojira


----------



## Lily123

Come Home - Pip Blom


----------



## Kreator

Home Back - Jinjer


----------



## Barrowman

Back in Black - AC/DC


----------



## Kreator

Black 13 - Exodus


----------



## C&E Guy

Three Boats Down From The Candy - Marillion


----------



## Barrowman

Candy Girl - New Edition


----------



## ColinUK

Girls on film - Duran Duran


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Filmstar - Suede


----------



## ColinUK

Stars on 45 - Stars on 45 Artists


----------



## Kreator

502 - Megadeth


----------



## ColinUK

2 become 1 - Spice Girls


----------



## C&E Guy

One Of These Days - Pink Floyd


----------



## Barrowman

Days of Wine and Roses - Frank Sinatra


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Roses Are Red (My Love) - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Barrowman

Red Red Wine - UB40


----------



## C&E Guy

Wine After Whiskey - Carrie Underwood


----------



## Barrowman

Whiskey River - Willie Nelson


----------



## Lily123

River Lea - Adele


----------



## Barrowman

Leave a Tender Moment Alone - Billy Loel


----------



## Lily123

Never Forget - Take That


----------



## Kreator

Forget To Remember - Megadeth


----------



## Barrowman

Remember the Time - Micheal Jackson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

The Times They Are A-Changin' - Bob Dylan


----------



## Barrowman

Changin on Me - Govanil


----------



## Kreator

On Mercury - Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Mercury Poisoning - Graham Parker


----------



## Contused

Poisoning Pigeons In The Park — Tom Lehrer


----------



## Kreator

Park Life - Blur


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Life Between The Wars - Al Stewart


----------



## Contused

Wars To Walk Away From — 36 Crazyfists


----------



## Lily123

From now on - The cast of The Greatest Showman


----------



## Contused

On A Carousel — The Hollies


----------



## Barrowman

Carousel Love - Melody Lake


----------



## C&E Guy

Love Changes Everything - Climie Fisher


----------



## Barrowman

Everything She Wants - Wham


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

She Wants To Dance With Me - Rick Astley


----------



## C&E Guy

Metal Guru - T Rex


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ruby Tuesday - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Contused

Tuesday Afternoon (Forever Afternoon) — The Moody Blues


----------



## ColinUK

Afternoons and coffeespoons - Crash Test Dummies


----------



## Barrowman

Spoons Island - Lena Raine


----------



## C&E Guy

Island Of Lost Souls - Blondie


----------



## ColinUK

Soul’s Come Alive - Deep Street


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Alive and Kicking - Simple Minds


----------



## ColinUK

Kicking Pigeons - Splurge


----------



## Contused

Pigeons And Crumbs — Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Crumbs From Your Table - U2


----------



## Contused

Table And Chairs — Electric Six


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Hairspray Queen - Nirvana


----------



## Barrowman

Queen of the Night - Whitney Houston


----------



## C&E Guy

The Night Has A Thousand Eyes- Bobby Vee


----------



## Barrowman

Eyes Without A Face - Billy Idol


----------



## Lily123

Celebration - Kylie Minogue


----------



## Barrowman

Ration Dub - Soljie


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Dubai Blues - Chickenfoot


----------



## C&E Guy

Blue Savannah Song - Erasure


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## Barrowman

Blue Christmas - Elvis Presley


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Christmas In The Sand - Colbie Caillat


----------



## Barrowman

Sand Beach - Ocean Sounds


----------



## C&E Guy

Beach Baby - First Class


----------



## Contused

Baby Workout - Jackie Wilson


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Out On The Tiles - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Barrowman

Tiles Fall As I Walk - Kidstyles


----------



## C&E Guy

Walk Like A Man - Frankie Valli and The Four Seasons


----------



## Barrowman

Man in the Mirror - Micheal Jackson


----------



## Lily123

Running with the Wolves - Aurora


----------



## Barrowman

Wolves At The Door - David Bazan


----------

